#ubuntu-de 2011-05-30
<LigH> Guten Morgen.
<LigH> Ubuntu 11.04 von der c't 12 (sowohl 32 als auch 64 bit): Wie schalte ich von Unity zu Classic ... wenn ich die (auf verschiedenen Seiten gezeigte) Combobox mit der Modus-Auswahl in der unteren Leiste auf dem Bootscreen überhaupt nicht habe?
<bullgard4> LigH: Von diesem Fehler habe ich noch nicht gehört. Du könntest in Launchpad > Bugs > gdm nach diesem Fehler suchen. Wahrscheinlich steht dort auch eine Abhilfe.
<koegs> beim Login User auswählen und dann Ubuntu Classic wählen
<LigH> koegs: Ich habe aber eben nirgends eine Combobox, in der ich die Oberfläche wählen könnte.
<bullgard4> LigH: Nicht "Bootscreen" sondern "Login-Bildschirm".
<koegs> hm, dann folge evtl. mal bullgard4s tipp
<LigH> Die untere Leiste hat nur den AUsschalt-Button, die Uhr, und ... eins war's noch.
<LigH> Ja, am Anmeldebildschirm, sorry.
<bullgard4> LigH: Hast Du inzwischen alle Aktualisierungen vorgenommen?
<LigH> Ich denke ja, bei der Installation letzte Woche sowohl während der Installation aktiviert, als auch später noch mal geprüft.
<LigH> "Launchpad" ist was - Programm oder Website?
<bullgard4> LigH: Sonst fällt mir noch ein, daß Du gdm deinstallieren und erneut installieren könntest. (Ist aber eine etwas größere Arbeit.)
<bullgard4> LigH: Launchpad ist sowohl ein Programm als auch eine Website.
<bullgard4> ttps://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs
<bullgard4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs
<LigH> Danke, ich schau mal.
<LigH> Interessant, "GDM hangs until ..." hab ich auch, manchmal steht er nach Abschalten der Maus, bis ich z.B. "Strg" antippe.
<LigH> Hmm, ich glaube, da muss man den englischen Begriff für diesen Umschalter kennen...
<LigH> Ich probier's auch mal im englischen Channel. Danke erstmal!
<stephanmg> hi.
<stephanmg> meine externe festplatte zeigt mir an, dass sie voll wäre, obwohl eigentlich mehr als 90% frei sind. jemand einen tipp parat? :)
<ArtNo> wie komm ich in der shell aus ner schleife wieder raus
<ArtNo> ?
<stephanmg> ?
<stephanmg> ctrl-d
<ArtNo> danke
<ArtNo> geht nicht, aber neuer reiter geht stephanmg ... komisch ,aber egal
<k1l> stephanmg: pack mal nen sudo fdisk -l und nen df -h in einen nopaste bitte
<k1l> ArtNo: wenn du die schleife abbrechne willst: strg +c
<stephanmg> k1l: danke. ich hab auf der hdd nur nen ls -l gemacht und nicht gesehen, dass das .Trash verzeichnis mit 900 GB gefüllt ist .)
<stephanmg> danke
<ArtNo> das klappt k1l , danke
<k1l> stephanmg: das ist aber ein großer mülleimer :)
<stephanmg> k1l: ja, hehe
<stephanmg> danke und cya :)
<ArtNo> Ich habe alles so gemacht wie hier beschrieben, sehe aber keinen Treiber für das samsung multifunktionsgerät. Vielleicht hat einer von euch ne Idee, was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, http://bernhardsweblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-1010-64bit-version-mit-samsung.html
<shetlandpony> ArtNo's url: http://tinyurl.com/4xfcahs | Bernhards Weblog: Ubuntu 10.10 (64bit-Version): Mit Samsung SCX-4216F drucken und scannen
<ArtNo> (Ihr hattet mir ja gesagt, dass es nichts macht, wenn ich die 32bit-Version von 10.04 statt  Ubuntu 10.10 (64bit-Version) nutze
<ArtNo> Mit einem Wort: mein  Samsung SCX-4216F druckt nicht,obwohl ich alles so gemacht hab, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben. Zumindest glaube ich, dass ich es genau so gemachthabe. Aber es ist kein Treiber da. Was tun?
<k1l> ArtNo: entweder hast du alles so gemacht wie ind er anleitung oder nicht. kontrollier das doch nochmal erst
<ArtNo> hat ich schon mehrfach k1l 
<ArtNo> ich war natürlich auch hier k1l http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2033542&postcount=1
<ArtNo> kann keinen Fehler finden im ablauf
<ArtNo> ursprünglich hatte ich die alten treiber nicht gelöscht
<ArtNo> als ich das merkte, löschte ich sie
<ArtNo> und machte es nochmals
<ArtNo> sthet ja drin: erst löschen, dann installieren
<ArtNo> ich hab in synaptic erneut installieren gewählt
<ArtNo> hätte ich erst das samsungpaket deinstallieren sollen und dann den prozess neu aufrollen?
<k1l> lösch das paket nochmal komplett (purge) damit auch alle config reste weg sind und dann neu installieren
<ArtNo> (also das multifunktionsgerät druckt nicht deswegen nicht, weil es kaputt ist sondern weil schlicht kein treiber zu sehen ist im menü System/systemverwaltung/Drucken
<ArtNo> mit komplett löschen meinst du, in synaptic mal komplett entfernen und dann alles nochmal, ja? k1l 
<k1l> also weisst du noch nichtmal ob das gerät überhaupt funktioniert? das würde ich doch erstmal testen mit win und den win-treibern z.b.
<ArtNo> das gerätz funktioniert k1l , ich habe es dort wo ich es abholte getestet
<ArtNo> kopiert, druckt, passt
<ArtNo> liegt nicht am gerät
<k1l> (apt-get remove --purge <paketname>)
<ArtNo> danke, sudo davor oder nicht?
<ArtNo> und k1l : in ein bestimmtes verzeichnis muss ich nicht dazu, gell?
<k1l> mit sudo und das geht von überall
<ArtNo> danke
<ArtNo> ja, macht was
<ArtNo> ist weg k1l ... erst mal neustart oder gleich nochmal die anleitung nachvollziehen?
<k1l> schau nochmal ob du da noch andere treiber drauf hast, die vlt zwischenfunken.
<k1l> wenn alles weg ist, dann nochmal das howto abarbeiten.
<ArtNo> ich hab über das menü in systemverwaltung den unknown treiber und den hp treiber für den alten Laserjet P1005 weggemacht. Frage k1l : wie kann ich sehen, ob da noch reste sind?
<k1l> ArtNo: ich kenn mich weder mit druckertreibern noch mit deinem samsung ding aus. stoß doch die installation gemäß howto nochmal an und schau obs nun klappt
<ArtNo> mach ich sowieso. Nur weil du sagtest, alle altlasten entfernen. Das hab ich getan, aber vielleicht müsste ich auch den hclip hp-treiber rauspurgen, keine ahnung k1l ...
<k4v> wie krieg ich denn einen "contextual filter" für einen block view hin? der Block soll das Argument auch aus der URL entnehmen, auf derselben Seite ist nochein View..
<k4v> in d7
<k1l> ArtNo: ich auch nicht. 
<k4v> ah sorry, falscher channel ;)
<Judge> Hallo zusammen,
<Judge> Ich möchte gerne ein eigenes PPA starten, komme mit dem Guide aber nicht zurecht ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete )
<Judge> Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?
<Judge> Es geht konkret darum, das ich in ein Hardy eine neuere Version von PHP 5.2 bringen muss und diese in der Config etwas anpassen muss
<Judge> Der Guide scheint nur auf den Fall einzugehen, wo es bereits ein passendes Ubuntu - Paket der Software gibt. Oder ich verstehe es eben nicht ... :P
<ortsvorsteher> tag zusammen. kann ich mittels ubuntu startmedien ersteller auch ein mickeysoft startmedium erstellen?
<Judge> Bzw.: Er geht drauf ein und ich verstehe es nicht - diese Aussage ist definitiv richtig ;)
<Judge> Kann mir bitte jemand hier eine anfängliche Hilfestellung geben? Ich komme eigentlich aus dem Gentoo-Sektor :P
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/~skettler/+archive/php  tadaaa :)
<ppq> hier gefunden: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=PHP
<k1l> ,unetbootin? ortsvorsteher damit geht das vlt. aber schau auch mal unter dem stichwort bart-pe nach
<shetlandpony> ortsvorsteher damit geht das vlt. aber schau auch mal unter dem stichwort bart-pe nach, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<ppq> ortsvorsteher: falls du microsoft meinst, und falls du damit wiederum windows meinst: nein, nicht unter ubuntu. zumindest nicht nativ. recherchier doch mal, ob winsetupfromusb mit wine unter ubuntu geht.
<ortsvorsteher> danke, da schau ich mal... 
<ppq> mit unetbootin geht's leider nicht
<ArtNo> die fanfaren ertönen, jubel bricht aus, der druckertreiber wird angezeigt, mal sehen, ob er druckt ...
<ppq> Judge: hab vergessen dich zu hochlichten, siehe oben
<ArtNo> komisch, der drucker reagiert jetzt mit krach, druckt aber nicht. immerhin versteht er, dass ubuntu drucken will ...
<Judge> ppq: Das habe ich auch schon gefunden, vielen Dank! Aber das ist ja erst die halbe Miete: Das löst meine Anforderung, das ich das neueste PHP 5.2 für Hardy brauche. Nun muss ich aber auch das ganze noch etwas anders kompilieren:  ich muss die debian/rules Datei ändern und dann kompilieren ..
<ArtNo> Papierstau am morgen, kummer und sorgen
<ArtNo> Herzlichen dank an ppq , k1l und deem für euren support, Multifunkti druckt, kopiert, backt, tanzt und macht musik wenn er nicht scannt. 
<k1l> ,unetbootin? ortsvorsteher damit geht das vlt. aber schau auch mal unter dem stichwort bart-pe nach
<shetlandpony> ortsvorsteher damit geht das vlt. aber schau auch mal unter dem stichwort bart-pe nach, unetbootin ist ein einfaches freies Programm, das man nutzt, um eine Linux/BSD-Distribution ohne CD/DVD-Laufwerk zu installieren. Weiter siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UNetbootin
<ppq> Judge: achso, k. dann lies doch mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide   http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/   http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/debianpakete.html
<Judge> ppq: *g* Ich schrieb ja, das ich mir den PackagingGuide schon zu Gemüte geführt habe, das aber nicht verstehe ;)
<ppq> Judge: wenn du alle genannten links gelesen hättest, könntest du eine konkrete frage zu einem konkreten problem stellen
<ppq> Judge: das würde alle beteiligten weiterbringen ;P
<Judge> ppq: Du hast recht; http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung lese ich gerade noch. Mein Verständnisproblem mit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide ist, das man da im Schritt "The easiest way" (sowie sämtliche darin erklärten Punkte) scheinbar einen bestehenden Satz aus in Ubuntu installierter Software holt. Also: Auch genau die Version, die per Binärpaket installiert würde.
<Judge> ppq: Ich möchte aber ja genau eine andere haben als diese. Und dann bringt mir eine Referenz auf speziel in diesem Codesatz vorhandener Dateien nichts ..
<Judge> ppq: Ich kriege die Infos da irgendwie nicht sinnvoll zusammen.
<hdp> Dir ist schon klar, daß es bei "the easiest way" um Patchen geht, oder?
<ppq> Judge: dann lies doch erstmal zuende, wie man paketiert. probier es udn wenn du zwischendurch fragen/probleme zu einem schritt hast, kannst du ja mal nachfragen. :)
<Judge> hdp: Wenn Du so fragst: Nein. Ihr scheint unter "patchen" was anderes zu verstehen als ich: Ich möchte in die Konfiguration beim kompilieren eingreifen. Und das verstehe ich jetzt unter Makefile / Buildrules patchen ..
<Judge> ppq: OK, ich versuche mal mein bestes. Danke soweit!
<ppq> Judge: nur so pauschale sachen wie "kann mir wer ne hilfestellung zum thema paketieren geben?" sind im irc einfach nicht machbar, da viel zu ungenau. das ist was wir hier normalerweise als metafrage ansehen..
<Judge> ppq: Rüffel verstanden. Ich versuche gezielter zu werden :)(
<ppq> Judge: super :) und wie gesagt, auch mal die debian guides wälzen, die sind idr. viel tiefgehender als ubuntu doku
<ppq> paketieren ist ein komplexes thema, nimm dir also ruhig zeit
<Judge> ppq: Hier bietet sich direkt die erste Frage an: Am Beispiel "vidalia" aus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung wird gesagt, das man anfangen soll, indem man eine Versionsnummer im Arbeitsverzeichnis anlegen soll und "vidalia-0.1.0" wird als Beispiel genannt.
<Judge> ppq: Im Falle von PHP besteht ja schon eine Versionsnummer, die jedoch ganz anders aussieht: 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.17
<Judge> ppq: Muss ich darauf Rücksicht nehmen, wenn ich nicht will, das die "offizielle" und meine Version sich später beissen, doer ist das egal?
<ppq> Judge: in dem beispiel war es halt so, dass der runtergeladene und entpackte quelltext in einem verzeichnis "vidalia-0.1.0" liegt..
<ppq> Judge: aber eigentlich ist das egal. 
<ppq> Judge: wichtig ist nur, dass deine evrsionsnummer höher ist
<Judge> ppq: Klar. Nur, wenn ich PHP 5.2.17 herunterlade, landet es halt in einem Verzeichnis php-5.2.17 und eben nicht php5-5.2.17-2ubuntu5.17 oder so ;)
<Judge> ppq: Und "Versionsnummer" heisst in diesem Fall ohne das 2ubuntu5.17 Postfix, ja?
<ppq> Judge: jo, ist doch ok. in hardy ist ja grad 5.2.4 aktuell. vom paket "php5" wohlgemerkt. dein eigenes erstelltes opaket sollte auch php5 heißen.
<ppq> Judge: wenn du also php5, version 5.2.17 erstellst, wird deine paketverwaltung das auf jeden fall bevorzugen
<Judge> ppq: Super, danke!
<flo1> guten tag! nachdem ich z.B. texlive  manuell installiert habe, muss ich ubuntu noch den PATH sagen, z.B. PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH  . Nachdem ich das Terminalfenster geschlossen habe, bzw. nach Neustart sind all diese Pfade wie "verloren". Kann ich sie irgendwo dauerhaft eintragen, und wenn ja, wo?
<ppq> Judge: aber lies erstmal zuende und versuch nen "globalen" überblick der abläufe zu kriegen
<ppq> flo1: ja, in deiner ~/.profile
<ppq> flo1: oder alternativ /etc/profile 
<Judge> ppq: OK
<flo1> ppq, ist es egal, wo ich es eintrage?
<ppq> flo1: wenn du es systemweit, also für alle user inkl. root haben willst, dann /etc/profile. in ~/.profile, wenn das nur für deinen einzelnen user gelten soll
<ppq> in ~ sollte also ausreichend sein
<ppq> wieso sollte man auch texlive als root ausführen..
<flo1> ppq, ok, kann ich da irgendetwas schwerwiegendes falsch machen?
<ppq> flo1: wenn du mitdenkst, nicht, nein
<flo1> ppq, :-) hm. heißt das, ich füge einfach diese zeile PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH  in ~/.profile ein und melde mich neu an?
<ppq> flo1: füg einfach PATH=/usr/local/texlive/2010/bin/i386-linux:$PATH als neue zeile in deine ~/.profile ein
<ppq> flo1: genau! :)
<ppq> flo1: musst dich eigtl. nicht neu anmelden
<ppq> flo1: ein 'source ~/.profile' reich
<ppq> t
<flo1> ppq, :-)) herzlichen dank!
<flo1> ppq, ps. als root möchte ich aber vielleicht den texlive manager tlmgr für updates ausführen, oder?
<ppq> flo1: kann sein, kenne mich mit texlive nicht aus. aber es ist auch möglich (und sinnvoll), sich das in das eigene homeverzeichnis zu installieren
<ppq> flo1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LaTeX?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Ztexliv#manuelle-Installation
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3pamlaj |        LaTeX › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<flo1> ppq, und wenn es im homeverzeichnis ist, brauche ich keine root-rechte um zu ändern, zu löschen etc.?
<ppq> flo1: genau. bin mir allerdings gerade nicht sicher, ob die da beschriebene methode wirklich nur den einzelnen user betrifft dann.
<ppq> im zweifelsfall einfach so lassen und deinen path in die /etc/profile eintragen :D
<flo1> ppq, ich kann ja die zeile einfach in /etc/profile einfügen, dann brauche ich mir keine gedanken zu machen.
<ppq> joa.
<flo1> ppq, :-) great minds think alike :-)
<ppq> :p
<flo1> ppq, also, nochmal vielen dank und schönen tag dir!
<ppq> danke gleichfalls
<flo1> tschüss!
<ppq> *wink*
<belu> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit dem upstart script. habe noch ein script das per init.d gestartet wird. leider ab runlvl 2 und manchmal sind die interfaces noch nicht oben. die haben dann noch keine ip und dann schlagen die starts der daemons fehl
<Fuchs> belu: rc.local nehmen, als moegliche Idee. Was fuer Software ist das? 
<belu> ein python daemon für ein http interface
<Fuchs> entweder rc.local, oder, wenn networkmanager verwendet wird, an den dispatcher anbinden
<nevchen> gibt es eine möglichkeit ubuntu 10.04 auf die aktuellste java version umzustellen?
<joschi> nevchen: das partner repo sollte ein aktuelles jre/jdk von sun beinhalten
<dAnjou> nevchen: wozu? so gravierende änderungen gibts da nich
<dAnjou> und im canonical partner repo findest du schon java 6 24
<nevchen> ich hab hier das problem, dass java anwendungen in firefox nicht laden, sondern einfach nur ein grauer kasten angezeigt wird
<deem> nevchen: das liegt dann aber nicht an der aktuallität deines java sondenr vielmehr wahrscheinlich, weil dein ff nicht das sun java verwendet
<deem> nevchen: hast du die standard java application mit "update-alternatives --config java" geändert auf sun?
<nevchen> deem:  dAnjou  joschi  thx für die tipps
<nevchen> deem:  ja anscheinend ist hier durcheinander mit den java versionen
<nevchen> merkwürdig
<nevchen> mal bereinigen
<deem> nevchen: gehts denn jetzt?
<nevchen> ich schmeiß erstmal open jdk und so raus
<nevchen> firefox hatte irgendwie das icedtee plugin
<nevchen> deem:  ja und es war was falsches eingestellt, aber wer denkt an dieses update-alternatives? :/
<deem> wenn man das probölem oft genug hatte denkt man da von selbst dran :D
<deem> problem*
<nevchen> deem:  gerade für anfänger find ich das problematisch
<deem> nevchen: dafür gibts dann den artikel im wiki zu java. da steht das auch drin
<nevchen> bin ja jetzt auch schon ein weilchen dabei und habs ebenfalls nicht gewusst
<nevchen> java sollte irgendwie out of the box gehen
<deem> tut es ja. ubuntu wird mit openjdk ausgeliefert. wenn man das nicht möchte kann man sich ja die closed variante installieren
<deem> dafür gibt es dann den wiki artikel =)
<nevchen> hach es geht
<nevchen> thx
<nevchen> open jdk deinstalliert
<nevchen> java nochmal neu installiert
<nevchen> bei update-alternatives richtig eingestellt
<nevchen> thx
<nevchen> deem:  aber es gibt durchaus auch sachen, die mit open jdk nicht gut gehen
<deem> richtig. man muss es ja nicht nutzen und man braucht es nichtmal deinstallieren um es nicht zu nutzen
<nevchen> deem:  ok thx
<Judge> ppq: OK. Ich bin jetzt soweit durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung durch und kann konkrete Fragen stellen. 1) debian/rules
<Judge> Ich verstehe nicht, was man da wie editieren soll.
<Judge> $(MAKE) scheint oft vorzukommen, aber keine Stelle bringe ich mit "make" in verbindung :P
<joschi> Judge: debian/rules ist einfach ein skript (z. B. ein make-skript), das bei der paketerstellung aufgerufen wird
<joschi> Judge: siehe auch http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html
<joschi> Judge: darin werden die targets erklärt
<fazer> hallo. hab ein kleines problem mit scp http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400462/
<fazer> wäre super, wenn sich das jemand mal anschauen könnte
<koegs> er Rechner-Name "ubuntu" ist unbekannt"
<koegs> *der
<k1l> gib mal die ip des ubuntu rechners an
<koegs> entweder im DNS oder /etc/hosts eintragen oder die IP benutzen
<fazer> ja das wäre meiner: 192.168.2.105 mom
<deem> was soll das "Kart" da? o_O
<fazer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400467/
<fazer> die Datei heißt "Kart vader.flv" mit leerzeichen..
<k1l> das leerzeichen musst du aber escapen imho
<fazer> wie mach ich das?
<fazer> sry bin erst seit ein paar wochen umgestiegen auf ubuntu
<k1l> mit \  oder vlt kannst du auch einfach " drum herum setzen.  aber bist du sicher, dass auf dem ubuntu rechner auch nen ssh server läuft? auf port 22?
<fazer> also auf meinem lappi (ubuntu) ist nur standart mäßig ein ssh client. openssh habe ich hier nicht nachinstalliert. hab ich nur auf dem server (userver) gemacht..brauche ich das für meinen client auch?
<koegs> ,standard?
<shetlandpony> es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<deem> fazer: natürlich brauchst du einen ssh server. sonst kannst du ja keine verbindung aufbauen
<fazer> Standard :D
<fazer> okay paket heißt "openssh-server" ne?
<deem> ja
<k1l> fazer: dann mach da mal nen server drauf und an. oder du kopierst einfach rückwärts. also vom ubuntu rechner holst du das vom server
<fazer> mit " drumrum hats geklappt
<fazer> wie meinst du das mit rückwärts?
<deem> fazer: ansonsten wäre es "Kart\ vader.flv" gewesen
<k1l> fazer: und gewöhn dir mal die tab-completion an
<k1l> ,tab-completion? fazer 
<shetlandpony> fazer: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<fazer> shetlandpony: danke :D empathy kanss anscheinend auch
<shetlandpony> no problem fazer, i can't resist to obey.
<fazer> k1l: wie meintest du das nochmal genau mit dem rückwärts kopieren? bitte erkläre es mir nochmal kurz
<deem> ,bot? fazer 
<shetlandpony> fazer: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> du hast dich grade auf den server verbunden um es dann von da aus zum rechner zu schicken. du hättest auch direkt vom rechner aus das vom server abrufen können. dann braucht man keinen ssh server auf dem rechner
<k1l> fazer: also du hast das so gemacht:  rechner -->--server--->---rechner      man kann auch rechner--<--server  machen
<fazer> k1l: aso
<fazer> k1l: wie sähe das dann in etwa als befehl aus?
<fazer> shetlandpony: :D
<geser> scp ich@ssh-server:/pfad/zur/Datei hierspeichern
<Judge> joschi: Danke, verstehe aber bereits "build" nicht:
<Judge> joschi: build: build-arch build-indep
<k1l> scp benutzer@server:datei ziel
<Judge> joschi: build-arch: build-arch-stamp
<Judge> build-arch-stamp:  config.status
<k1l> ,ssh? fazer 
<shetlandpony> fazer, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<joschi> Judge: das target "build" hängt von den targets "build-arch" und "build-indep" ab.
<k1l> da gibts auch nen abschnitt zu dateitransfer
<joschi> Judge: das target "build-arch-stamp" hängt von der datei config.status ab
<Judge> joschi: Oder: Evtl. verstehe ich das doch: Ruft sich das einfach über 4 Ecken auf, so das letzten endes:
<joschi> Judge: normale Makefile syntax
<Judge> Das herauskommt, was hinter config.status: steht?
<joschi> Judge: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
<joschi> Judge: naja, halt abhängigkeiten der targets untereinander
<Judge> joschi: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich die Antwort dazu hier bekommen könnte. Nicht, weil ich zu faul zum lesen bin, sondern einfach, weil ich glaube, das das in einem Satz erklärt ist und diese Dokumente wegen Ihrer Fülle gerade mehr Verwirrung stiften als helfen.
<joschi> Judge: ich hab's ja schon beschrieben
<fazer> k1l: ich schau mal. danke an alle ;)
<Judge> joschi: Sehe ich auch gerade - hab die Zeile überlesen :)
<Judge> joschi: ... aber nicht ganz verstanden: "von der _Datei_ config.status" ?
<Judge> joschi: Ist das nicht eine Referenz auf "config.status: configure"  in der makefile?
<geser> beides
<geser> Make überprüft anhand von Zeitstempel der Dateien, welche neu geniert werden müssen und das Ziel "config.status" erklärt make wie es geht
<beamer_> hi
<joschi> Judge: ja, genaugenommen ist "config.status" der name eines targets. allerdings ist das so konvention (meistens…) die targets nach dem namen der dadurch erzeugten datei zu benennen
<beamer_> ich hab hier 2 beamer ohne lampe, sind so 2 jahre alt, kann mensch damit noch was schickes anstellen oder wegschmeißen?
<joschi> beamer_: verschenken an irgendeinen verein oder ein jugendheim in deiner nähe, wenn sie es wollen
<k1l> ,ot? beamer_ 
<shetlandpony> beamer_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<beamer_> k1l: falscher channel sorry
<Judge> joschi: Ich glaube ich habe es halb verstanden. Nur eine kurze, exemplarische analyse bitte, damit ich weiß, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, oder nicht - Ihr braucht mir nur sagen richtig oder falsch :)
<Judge> joschi:  Folgendes liegt vor: "build: build-arch build-indep", "build-arch: build-arch-stamp", "build-arch-stamp:  config.status", "config.status: configure" - Bedeutet, das letztlich durch den Aufruf von "build" in dieser Kette "configure" aufgerufen wird und die darunter eingerückten Befehle, richtig?
<geser> richtig
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine VPN-Verbindung aktiviere, nachdem ich sie im Network-Manager eingerichtet habe?
<Fuchs> draufklicken
<fazer> Mrokii: unter vpn verbindungen auf deine klicken
<Fuchs> sie sollte in der Liste erscheinen, ggf. in einem eigenen Untermenue
<fazer> Mrokii: ja
<Mrokii> fazer: Also im Applet erscheint der VPN-Eintrag nicht. Es gibt nur Configure und Disconnect. Wenn ich Configure wähle, öffnet sich der Network-Manager und die eingerichtete VPN-Verbindung kann gelöscht oder editiert werden. Connect gibt es jedenfalls nirgends.
<Fuchs> Disconnect laesst mich vermuten, dass Du aktuell verbunden bist
<Judge> geser: Danke :)
<miracee> moin zusammen
<miracee> export LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF8
<miracee> print $LC_ALL
<Mrokii> Fuchs: Nein, Disconnect kann nicht angewählt werden. Es ist nur als Eintrag im Applet-Menü vorhanden
<miracee> unknown mime-type for "de_DE.UTF8"
<miracee> wie bekomm ich das repariert?
<miracee> ich brauch LC_ALL mit de_DE
<miracee> jemand eine idee - ausser anderes betriebssystem nutzen?
<deem> miracee: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" oder sprachpaket nachinstallieren
<miracee> deem: alles schon gemacht
<Fuchs> miracee: wie kommst Du auf print, so am Rande? 
<Fuchs> echo. 
<k1l> miracee: warum anderes betreibsystem nutzen?
<miracee> deem: google sagt mir, das ist ein bug in ubuntu, der schon seit 2 jahren auf fixing wartet
<miracee> k1l: ich uebersetz die postgres doku - und wenn ich die auf ubuntu kompiliere, dann sind alle umlaute nach z sortiert
<miracee> k1l: und da der bug nur in ubuntu besteht, ist die alternative anderes betriebssystem
<k1l> mal besagten dpgk-reconfigure versucht
<miracee> k1l: ja hab ich
<deem> also echo $LC_ALL sagt mir de_DE.UTF8
<miracee> und auch utf8 als utf-8
<miracee> deem: ich brauch das fuer collatindex.pl - also perl und perl kennt/findet nix lc_all de_DE
<miracee> collateindex.pl
<deem> miracee: wo ist das problem in perl ein echo zu nutzen?
<deem> miracee: und wenn du explizit nach de_DE suchst wundert mich das nicht
<deem> such halt nach de_DE.UTF8
<miracee> deem: ich wollte sagen, es ist egal, welches kommando ich nutze, der mime-type wird nicht gefunden, er existiert nicht
<miracee> deem: wie gesagt, auch das spielt keine rolle ob nun utf8 oder utf-8
<miracee> deem: ich bin ja schon soweit, dass ich weiss, es ist ein bug
<miracee> der in ubuntu seit 2 jahren auf fixing wartet
<miracee> ich wollte wissen, wie weit das fixing ist, ob es einen patch gibt
<miracee> oder ob der debian patch funktioniert?
<deem> miracee: wenn es ein bug in ubuntu ist, dann findest du den mit sicherheit bei launchpad
<miracee> deem: ich find den bug report - aber keinen fix
<deem> miracee: dann gibt es keinen
<miracee> deem: ich find einen fix fuer das problem bei debian
<miracee> die frage ist, kann ich den fix nutzen?
<deem> miracee: dann nimm debian
<deem> oder versuch es auf eigenes risiko
<deem> debian ist in gewisserweiße mit ubuntu zu vergleichen, aber wer weiß was dieser fix da rumpfuscht, was für ubuntu möglicherweise wichtig ist
<miracee> also backport der debian locales zu ubuntu
<miracee> das wird spassig
<deem> das kann dir eben dein gesammtes system zerballern
<miracee> daran bin ich bei ubuntu ja schon gewoehnt :)
<ArtNo> wer ein wirklich stabiles system will der soll debian stable nehmen und nicht meckern
<deem> du kannst den fix auf eigenes risiko anwenden, aber du musst eben damit rechnen, dass dir dabei was kaputt geht
<ArtNo> ubuntu ist ein passabler kompromiss
<deem> miracee: für ubuntu trifft zu. wenn du bei launchpad keinen fix findest, dann gibt es keinen
<miracee> deem: damit ist das problem dann beim package maintainer :)
<deem> jenau
<miracee> aber mir faellt gerade ein - ich versuch mal, ob das mit oesterreichisch vielleicht klappt
<miracee> deem: ubuntu postgres maintainer ist pitty oder?
<k1l> miracee: language-pack-de-base installiert?
<miracee> k1l: japp
<geser> miracee: ja, Martin Pitt (pitti auf freenode) ist der Postgres-Maintainer sowohl für Debian als auch Ubuntu
<miracee> geser: uuups, ich wusste gar nicht, dass er wirklich den nick hat
<lolmatic> da kann ich mitreden
<lolmatic> distro upgrade auf 11.04 hat mir einiges zerschossen
<deem> lolmatic: das hat mal sowas von gar keinen zusammenahng
<lolmatic> <deem> das kann dir eben dein gesammtes system zerballern
<lolmatic> <miracee> daran bin ich bei ubuntu ja schon gewoehnt :)
<deem> lolmatic: wenn man fremde fixes installiert oder ppas benutzt oder selber dranrumfrickelt
<deem> lolmatic: wenn man bei einem release update sich was zerschiesst hat man schlicht und ergreifend einfach irgendwo mist gebaut
<k1l> lolmatic: zum meinungsaustausch haben wir den offtopic channel
<lolmatic> wtf?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: das stimmt jetzt so nicht zwingend.
<lolmatic> ist doch ubuntu-de hier
<k1l> ,ot? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<LetoThe2nd> aber k1l hat schon recht, ranting etc.pp. gehört nicht hier her.
<lolmatic> dann frag ich halt nach support ;P
<lolmatic> also, warum hat dieses beschissene distro upgrade mir meine compiz konfiguration so herbe zerschossen, dass ich nicht mal durch zurücksetzen der einstellungen meine gewünschten dinge wieder hab? und warum geht unity schon mal überhaupt nicht? intel gpu.
<LetoThe2nd> lolmatic: ausdrucksweise.
<deem> lolmatic: hast du beim distupgrade zugestimmt, dass deine compiz config überschrieben wird?
<lolmatic> bei solchen problemen wünscht man sich glatt den "komfort" von gentoo zurück, um es mal sachte auszudrücken
<lolmatic> weiß nicht mehr ob das abgefragt wurde.
<deem> lolmatic: wenn du da was verändert hast. mich sicherheit
<lolmatic> jedenfalls funktionieren diverse compiz plugins nicht mehr
<lolmatic> wie z.B. die animationen, cube über mehrere monitore
<lolmatic> und wenn ich mich mit unity einlogge sehe ich 2 balken und das wars
<lolmatic> kann ich direkt wieder ausloggen, weil nix funktioniert.
<deem> lolmatic: dann wird dein grafiktreiber wohl nicht mehr unterstützt
<k1l> lolmatic: bei einem upgrade ändern sich meisten auch die versionen der programme. vlt gibt es plugins nicht mehr, sind nicht mehr kompaktibel oder anderweitig integriert
<lolmatic> was soll das denn heißen? seit wann wird intel nicht mehr unterstützt?
<lolmatic> intel macht doch treiber für alles
<lolmatic> und davor gings auch
<deem> lolmatic: so meinte ich das nicht. du musst vielleicht den treiber aktualisieren
<k1l> lolmatic: vlt ist deine gebastelte config nicht mehr kompaktibel, weil es plugins so nicht mehr gibt?
<lolmatic> k1l: ich hab nach dem upgrade die einstellungen manuell konfigurieren wollen
<lolmatic> ging aber nicht
<k1l> lolmatic: und hast du denn eine konkrete supportfrage oder willst du dich immernoch einfach über ubuntu, compiz und unity auslassen?
<lolmatic> die haken usw waren überall gesetzt aber keine veränderung
<deem> lolmatic: vielleicht gibt es manche plugins einfach nicht mehr?
<lolmatic> deem: der treiber is doch im kernel?
<lolmatic> deem: klar gibts die, ich kann die dazugehörigen menüs usw. öffnen
<jokrebel> hi
<lolmatic> außerdem funktioniert die beschleunigung zB in spielen
<lolmatic> und wobbly windows geht auch
<k1l> lolmatic: dann versuche es doch im ccsm mal einzustellen, so wie du es willst.
<lolmatic> k1l: <lolmatic> die haken usw waren überall gesetzt aber keine veränderung
<k1l> lolmatic: ferndiagnose ist da recht schwer mit: funktioniert einfach nicht.    es hat sich da einiges getan mit der einführung von unity. deswegen klappen wohl alte einstellungen nicht mehr.
<miracee> leute: ich hab verstanden, was deem meinte
<miracee> und ich vermute, deem hat verstanden was ich meinte
<Guest64251> hilfe, ich kann mich nicht mehr im anmeldefenster einloggen! nach kurzer zeit erscheint wieder das anmeldefenster.
<Guest64251> was kann / soll ich tun?
<miracee> Guest64251: nutzt du passworte mit umlauten?
<Guest64251> miracee nein
<Guest64251> miracee: nein
<miracee> oder benutzernamen mit umlauten oder aehnlichem?
<miracee> kannst du dich denn von der console einloggen?
<rumpel_> kann man eigentlich in der paketverwaltung die userrechte kategorieabhängig (z.B. "nur Office") einschränken/erweitern?
<miracee> rumpel_: unix nutzt ugo - user, group, other
<Fuchs> Guest64251: das duerfte die Desktopumgebung sein, die nicht will. Welche hast Du ausgewaehlt? 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: und kannst Du mal eine andere probieren? Respektive einen anderen User? 
<Guest64251> miracee: nein, keine umlaute o.ä. von der console kann ich mich einloggen, im abgesicherten modus. da ich mich aber nicht gut auskenne, hat es mir nicht geholfen.
<rumpel_> miracee, ich meinte innerhalb der paketverwaltung...
<miracee> rumpel_: wenn du willst, dass nur ein einzelner user openoffice nutzen darf, der rest nicht - dann kompilier openoffice doch im home des users *duck*
<Guest64251> Fuchs: alle desktopumgebungen nacheinander. bei allen das gleiche ergebnis
<miracee> rumpel_: das war die weibliche antwort - die nein bedeutet
<Fuchs> Guest64251: kannst Du in der Konsole mal die Rechte von Deinem $HOME pruefen? 
<Guest64251> Fuchs: andere user gibt es nicht, als gast komme ich auch nicht rein.
<miracee> Guest64251: nutzt du user root?
<Guest64251> Fuchs: wie geht das und wozu ist das gut?
<Fuchs> Guest64251: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren  << das mal pruefen 
<miracee> der kann sich nicht grafisch einloggen
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann: erstell auf der Konsole einen neuen User  (useradd) und versuch mit dem 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adduser  << 
<Guest64251> miracee: nein, ich habe meinen normalen nutzernamen benutzt ;-) sowohl grafisch als auch in der konsole
<Fuchs> wenn es root gibt mit Passwort, dann hat man eh schon etwas falsch gemacht
<Fuchs> Guest64251: kann sehr gut eine .ICEAuthority mit falschen Rechten sein oder so
<Fuchs> Guest64251: deswegen erst die Rechte pruefen. Wenn das nicht geht: siehe zweiten Artikel, um einen neuen User anzulegen
<miracee> Guest64251: wenn du dich grafisch einloggst - und es nicht geht - und wenn du dann alt-f1 drueckst oder f2 oder so - wird da irgendwo eine fehlermeldung ausgegeben?
<Fuchs> ansonsten kannst Du auch die ~/.xsession-errors lesen auf einer Konsole, dann
<Fuchs> mit dem Programm less 
<miracee> Guest64251: anderes alternative - logge dich auf der console ein und mach mal less /var/log/messages
<Guest64251> Fuchs: das verstehe ich alles nicht, ich kenne mich nicht gut aus mit linux. im wiki habe ich noch nicht nachgelesen.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: gut, wir machen das anders
<Guest64251> miracee: dito.
<miracee> Fuchs: hehe
<Fuchs> Guest64251: kannst Du Dich einloggen und das Programm pastebinit installieren  (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: anschliessend versuchst Du ein   ls -al ~ | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> das gibt eine URL, die gibst Du uns
<Guest64251> Fuchs: in der konsole einloggen?
<Fuchs> ansonsten fuehrst Du blind die chown / chmod Befehle aus dem Wikiartikel aus
<Fuchs> ja
<miracee> Fuchs: da hatte ich letztens einen user - der stellte erstmal root-pw ein und machten dann alles als root - ich hab die krise bekommen
<miracee> aber ich konnte ihn nicht so wirklich belehren
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> fokussieren wir auf das Problem, so lange es noch da ist. 
<Fuchs> und es werden ziemlich sicher die Berechtigungen sein. 
<k1l> (oder vlt nen graka treiber der dazwischen gefummelt wurde)
<miracee> oder ein zerschossenes X
<Fuchs> gdm laeuft auch schon unter X
<Fuchs> ich brauche entweder ls -al oder die ~/.xsession-errors. 
<miracee> woher weisst du das es gdm ist?
<Fuchs> am liebsten beides
<Guest64251> miracee: ich hab nix mit root rumgemacht ;-) allerdings habe ich zuletzt drei zeilen in /etc/profile eingetragen, nachdem ich texlive installiert hatte PATH, INFOPATH und MANPATH, die alle auf eine andere partition als die root-Partition verweisen. diese wird jedoch automatisch gemounted. Kann es da was mit zu tun haben? (Ich denke mir, ich sage es mal, bevor ich mich bleich auf die reise 
<Guest64251> mach... ;-)
<miracee> Guest64251: gnome, kde oder xfce?
<Guest64251> miracee: gnome
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<miracee> Guest64251: mach mal mount  und schau nach, ob die partition gemounted ist
<k1l> Guest64251: gib doch einfach mal die infos, die fuchs eben gefordert hat.
<Fuchs> k1l: ich habe Zeit, ist ja zum Glueck nicht mein Problem. 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: und env | pastebinit auch noch 
<Guest64251> Fuchs, miracee: ok, also, das wird jetzt eine zeit dauern, weil ich unter WIN chatte und für das ganze neustarten muss. ist es einfacher, wenn ich das programm less benutze um die xsession-errors anzeigen zu lassen, bevor ich den ganzen pastebinit-kram laufen lasse?
<Fuchs> Guest64251: das einfachste ist, wenn Du erst einmal mit  ls -al  die Rechte ueberpruefst
<Fuchs> Guest64251: die Dateien sollten alle Dir gehoeren
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann schaust Du Dir mit env  die $PATH Variable an, dass die wichtigsten Programme da sicher drin sind
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann gehst Du mit less durch die ~/.xsession-errors (vorher einmal graphisch einloggen und nicht funktionieren lassen) 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: wenn Du persoenlich damit nichts anfangen kannst: uns geben. Am einfachsten mit pastebinit, dafuer brauchst Du aber eine Internetanbindung
<Fuchs> wenn Du keine hast:  mit   > datei.txt  am Befehlsende kannst Du die Ausgaben in der Datei   datei.txt  speichern und spaeter darauf zugreifen. 
<Guest64251> Fuchs: welche dateien sollten mir gehören?
<Fuchs> alle in Deinem $HOME
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ok.
<Fuchs> also wenn Du Dich einloggst und ls -al schreibst: alle
<Fuchs> Du kannst, wenn die Liste zu lang wird,  ls -al | less  eingeben, dann kannst Du durchscrollen
<Fuchs> falls die Rechte falsch sind: siehe Wikiartikel zum Korrigieren
<Judge> Eine Frage: Wenn man etwas in sein PPA hochläd, ist es dann richtig, das obwohl dabei kein Fehler passiert, erstmal nichts in Launchpad auftaucht? Wird das auf dem Ubuntu Server erstmal kompiliert, oder was passiert da? Und was passiert, wenn dabei was schief geht?
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ja, gut.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: und eben, env. Oder env | grep PATH, oder echo $PATH
<Fuchs> wenn da natuerlich die Dateien von Gnome, KDE etc. nicht drin liegen, dann ist das auch ein Grund
<Guest64251> Fuchs: danke, das wäre meine nächste frage gewesen. ich schreibe mir eine to-do-liste.
<Guest64251> Fuchs: welche sind wichtige Dateien von GNOME?
<miracee> hmmm eigentlich keine
<Guest64251> wie lese ich mit less die xsession-errors?
<k1l> Guest64251: schreib die einfach komplett in eine datei und zeig uns die dann mittels nopaste-service
<miracee> Guest64251: einfach mit less .Xsession-errors
<Guest64251> miracee: danke, und wie schreibe ich dies in eine datei?
<miracee> Guest64251: wenn Du dich auf der konsole einloggst - mach mal erst pwd - das zeigt dir wo du bist - ob du wirklich in deinem home bist
<Guest64251> kann ich mir dies mit pastebinit erleichtern?
<Guest64251> das ins dateischreiben, meine ich.
<miracee> Guest64251: die jungs hier brauchen schon die fehlermeldung, wenn sie dir helfen sollen
<Guest64251> miracee: pwd habe ich in meinen ablauf ganz nach oben gesetzt.
<Guest64251> miracee: ja, klar. fuchs hatte eben pastbinit vorgeschlagen und ich frage mich obs für mich einfacher ist damit zu arbeiten um euch die datei als url zugänglich zu machen.
<Guest64251> ach ja, ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich internet habe. also in die datei schreiben. nur wie?
<Guest64251> einfach > datei.txt hinter den befehl?
<Guest64251> z.b. hinter less oder hinter env?
<k1l> Guest64251: cat datei.log >datei.txt
<k1l> bei den anderen befehlen wie ls : ls -al >datei2.txt
<Guest64251> k1l: z.B. cat var/log/messages > datei.txt?
<jokrebel> Guest64251: Herauszufinden ob Du Internet hast könntest Du zB. mit einem "ping www.google.de". 
<Guest64251> k1l: ok, habe verstanden.
<Guest64251> jokrebel: danke. 
<Judge> Ich nochmal ... ich habe es nun aufgegeben ein von 0 startendes PHP 5.2.17 Paket zu bauen und habe stattdessen, um das zu testen, erstmal diese hier "geklont": https://launchpad.net/~skettler/+archive/php
<Judge> Das habe ich gemacht, indem ich die PPA Quellen in die sources.list eingetragen und anschließend per "apt-get -y source php52" geholt habe.
<Judge> Dann habe ich darin nur die debian/changelog angepasst, indem ich den Zähler erhöht und meinen Text eingetragen habe, sowie die debian/rules angepasst habe.
<Judge> in der debian/rules habe ich nur eine Zeile verändert: Von "--with-gd=/usr" zu "--with-gd=shared --enable-gd-native-ttf"
<Judge> Anschließend habe ich , diesem Guide folgend: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen_der_Paketerstellung , "dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot -k75D429DE" ausgeführt und dann die *.sources.changes ins PPA geladen. 
<Guest64251> Fuchs, miracee, k1l: Also, bitte checkt nochmal, hier mein Plan: 1. Neustart. 2. Wenn ich mich nicht einloggen kann: strg+alt+F1, um in die konsole zu kommen 3. ls -al > rechte.txt 3a. ggf. chmod/chown befehle aus wiki ausführen 4. env > path.txt 5. lexx .xsession-errors > xsession.txt.  
<Fuchs> fast
<Fuchs> less zusammen mit > ist unklug, nimm cat 
<Fuchs> less waere, wenn Du es selber lesen willst. Rest ist gut
<Fuchs> hm
<Judge> Das schlägt nur scheinbar fehl: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/72668270/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.php52_5.2.17~hardy~ppa6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shetlandpony> Judge's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zvf8y2
<Fuchs> pack auch noch   mount in eine Datei. Also   mount > mount.txt
<Fuchs> sonst gut. 
<Fuchs> oh, und env
<jokrebel> Judge: bist da nicht in #php oder ##php-de wesentlich besser beraten?
<Guest64251> Fuchs: Danke. cat .xsession-errors > xsession.txt?
<Judge> shetlandpony: Sehe ich, verstehe es aber nicht.
<Fuchs> env > env.txt
<Fuchs> Guest64251: genau. cat bei Textdateien, sonst geht direkt der Befehl  (z.B. env > env.txt) 
<k1l> Judge: das pony ist der channelbot
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ja, env habe ich auf meiner to-do liste, nur vergessen hier zu posten.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: ich muss mich nun der Vorlesung widmen, aber mit den Informationen sollte jeder hier Dein Problem beheben koennen. Sonst hoer auf k1l. 
<Judge> jokrebel: Was hat #php mit damit zu tun, das ich ein Paket von Ubuntu nicht gebaut kriege? PHP muss ja OK sein, sonst würden die Originalpakete ja auch nicht klappen.
<Judge> k1l: LOL, thx :D
<Guest64251> Fuchs: vielen dank schonmal! würde euch gerne ein eis spendieren ...
<Guest64251> ... wenns klappt ;-)
<Judge> jokrebel: Ich scheine da als n00b noch was falsch zu machen. Ich ändere aber so wenig, das ich nicht weiß was das sein soll ...
<Guest64251> Fuchs, miracee, k1l: also, ich mache jetzt den neustart, bis später!
<Rochvellon> moin. iwie fehlt beim drucken rund 1,5 cm am obigen rand, sprich, es wird nur der vom drucker eingestellte minimalrand genommen und die erste zeile ist zur hälfte abgeschnitten, da er strikt den seitenanfang, sprich 0 mm, als absoluten rand, selbst wenn in bspw. OOo der obere rand mit 20mm definiert ist.
<miracee> Rochvellon: aus welchem programm heraus?
<miracee> was fuer ein drucker?
<Rochvellon> egal welchem, miracee
<Rochvellon> benutze 10.04 + brother mfc-235c
<Rochvellon> und dito wird beim scannen einfach beim ausgewählten bereich oben etwas abgeschnitten oder ich vergrößere/verschiebe entsprechend den zu scannenden bereich nach oben
<miracee> Rochvellon: hast du im programm die seite eingestellt?
<Rochvellon> dabei ist es egal, ob auf einem alten system, welches nun mehrere ubuntu-generationen alt ist oder ob das eine frische installation ist.
<miracee> Rochvellon: passiert es auch, wenn du das .ps mit lpr zum drucker rueberschiebst?
<Rochvellon> ja, miracee 
<Rochvellon> miracee: wie müsste das dann aussehen, wenn ich ein mit OOo geöffnetes programm darüber drucken möchte?
<miracee> Rochvellon: drucken in datei - ps file
<jokrebel> Judge: was sagt denn ein "lsb_release -a"?
<miracee> Judge: warum willst du php bauen?
<Guest64251> hello again! ich konnte mich wieder nicht anmelden. in der konsole kam dann folgende fehlermeldung: -bash: :/media/daten...[das verzeichnis der nicht-root-partition, auf die ein PATH-Eintrag in /etc/profile verweist]: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.
<miracee> also ein paket fuer php
<Guest64251> pwd funktioniert, ich bin /home/benutzer
<Rochvellon> miracee: so, habe mal eine seite aus ff als .ps gespeichert und sie mit dem dokumentenbetrachter gedruckt. bis auf den etwas zu schmalen linken rand sieht der druck ganz ok aus
<miracee> Guest64251: das habe ich befuerchtet
<Fuchs> Guest64251: die alleine sollte zwar noch nicht kritisch sein, aber unschoen. 
<Rochvellon> err, unten ist der rand wieder zu hoch
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann pass PATH mal wieder an. 
<miracee> Fuchs: wie soll er das denn machen?
<miracee> ich ueberlege grad, wie man sich mit anderer shell einlogged
<Fuchs> er ist eingeloggt
<Guest64251> allerdings bei jedem weiteren Befehl, z.B. mount passiert: >>mount<< ist unter /usr/bin/mount verfügbar. Der Befehl konnte nicht gefunden werden, weil >>/usr/bin<< nicht Teil der Umgebungsvariable PATH ist. mount: Befehl nicht gefunden -- ihr wisst das alles bestimmt schon, nur der vollständigkeit halber.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: gut, Dein PATH ist kaputt, reparier den 
<miracee> uuups - ich hatte irgendwie gelesen /bin/bash not found
<Fuchs> Guest64251: /usr/bin/nano ~/.bashrc 
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ok. ich werde also jetzt meine Einträge in /etc/profile rückgängig machen, oder?
<Fuchs> Guest64251: da drin setzt Du path mal auf mindestens /usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
<Fuchs> Guest64251: oder das
<Fuchs> Guest64251: den Pfad zu sudo und dem Editor musst Du nun aber voll angeben, nur sudo reicht nicht
<Fuchs> also /usr/bin, oder wo auch immer ubuntu sudo hinpackt. /bin oder /sbin kann auch noch sein, die Tabulatortaste hilft. 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: Du kannst auch rasch PATH setzen, 
<Fuchs> PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin  sudo nano /etc/profile 
<Guest64251> Fuchs: soll ich das in der konsole eingeben?
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann zukuenftig am besten nicht mehr mit kritischen Systemvariablen spielen. Und wenn, dann nur mit der von einem Benutzer, nicht der globalen
<Fuchs> Guest64251: ja, sollst Du 
<miracee> /usr/bin/sudo
<miracee> bzw. bei PATH immer nur hinten dran haengen - nie vorhandene sachen weggloeschen
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ja, danke. ich hatte mit jemandem hier im channel gesprochen, bevor ich das heute mittag tat. wie mache ich dann die änderungen in /etc/profile rückgängig, wenn ich in der konsole bin?
<miracee> Guest64251: das hat Fuchs dir vorhin erklaert
<Fuchs> Guest64251: mit dem Editor nano, oder Du installierst das Paket neu, welches die erstellt hat. Sag ich Dir gleich wie. 
<miracee> Fuchs: welches paket die profile erstellt hat - vergiss es :)
<miracee> Guest64251: setze erstmal den PATH
<miracee> Guest64251: einfach PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin
<miracee> Guest64251: und dann sudo nano /etc/profile
<miracee> Guest64251: nano ist ein editor - wenn der nicht installiert ist, nimm einen anderen, der keine grafik braucht
<miracee> Guest64251: oder installier nano mit sudo apt-get install nano
<dadrc> Der Path bei meinem halbwegs frischen Xubuntu ist /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games, falls ihr das braucht.
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> dann bastelt halt wieder. Wie gesagt, mir kanns egal sein. 
<miracee> dadrc: das kommt spaeter - wenn er den editor erstmal auf hat
<miracee> Fuchs: profile ist bash - dumme idee bash zu reinstallieren
<Judge> jokrebel: Es ist ein Hardy 64 Bit LTS
<deem> Judge: desktop? dann ist es nicht mehr supportet
<Judge> miracee: Weil in Hardy nur 5.2.4 enthalten ist und ich 5.2.17 brauche  und  weil ich imagerotate() brauche.
<miracee> Rochvellon: das sagt jetzt also es liegt irgendwie an den einstellungen und nciht am drucker oder?
<Judge> deem: Server
<Fuchs> miracee: Du weisst schon, dass aktuell weder sudo noch apt-get gehe ... ach, egal. Mach mal. 
<Fuchs> wenns zu Bruch geht melde ich mich dann wieder. 
<Judge> deem: Und ob Supportet oder nicht, da ich keinen Bug suche, sondern Hilfe beim Paketbau suche, halte ich das für nicht wichtig,.
<deem> Judge: ist es.
<Rochvellon> miracee: ich denke, es liegt vermutlich an cups
<Judge> deem: Inwiefern?
<miracee> Rochvellon: mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit :9
<deem> Judge: wenn es nicht mehr supportet ist, bekommst du hier keinen support mehr. andere "hersteller" supporten ja auch nicht einfach so nach der garantie :P aber is ja egal. is ja noch im support
<miracee> Judge: aber warum ein paket bauen? php ist C - ./configure make make install
<miracee> der php code ist nicht sooo gruselig
<Fuchs> bitte kein make install, das ist eine ganz dumme Idee, danke 
<Fuchs> make checkinstall, siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,programme_kompilieren? Judge 
<shetlandpony> Judge, Programme_kompilieren ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Judge> miracee: Richtig, aber dann meint ubuntu immer PHP sei nicht oder in einer alten Version installiert.
<Judge> miracee: Ich möchte gerne das das Paketmanagement erhalten bleibt. Zumal ich das nicht auf nur einer, sondern ~60 Maschinen brauche.
<Judge> miracee: Bisher habe ich mir immer mit diesem Script geholfen: http://pastebin.com/aSu76Lb9
<Judge> miracee: So hatte das 5.2.4er imagerotate(). Aber zwei Dinge waren schlecht:
<Judge> 1) Es war und blieb PHP 5.2.4 und nicht 5.2.17
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ok, kannt nano noch nicht.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: was mir gerade einfaellt:    echo "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin" >> ~/.bashrc  waere intelligent 
<Judge> 2) dpkg meinte stets, das es ein Update für PHP gebe und hat so die SIcht auf tatsächliche Updates verdeckt.
<Fuchs> Guest64251: _unbedingt_ beachten: das sind zwei >. Also >> 
<Guest64251> Fuchs: was passiert dann?
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann wird PATH temporaer richtig gesetzt beim naechsten Login, das sollte reichen, damit Du Dich wieder graphisch einloggen kannst 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: dann kannst Du in einer graphischen Umgebung den Mist korrigieren
<Guest64251> Fuchs: das wäre schön!
<Fuchs> Guest64251: ja, nicht? Dann probier das. Bitte mach da keine Schreibfehler :p 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: mach vorher ein  cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc-backup 
<Fuchs> dann hast Du notfalls ein Backup 
<Rochvellon> miracee: nur was ändern bei cups, so dass er richtig druckt und nicht der druckbereich um ca. 1,5 cm nach oben verschoben ist?
<Guest64251> Fuchs: der befehl geht von echo bis bashrc, richtig?
<Guest64251> Fuchs: backup habe ich verstanden.
<Fuchs> genau
<miracee> Rochvellon: ich mach seit jahren um cups einen grossen bogen - weil ich cups einfach nur krampf finde :)
<Fuchs> cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc-backup; echo "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<Fuchs> genau so hinschreiben
<Guest64251> Fuchs: danke, dann melde ich mich in ein paar minuten wieder, hoffentlich von ubuntu aus!
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du Dich aus- und wieder einloggen (ausloggen mit exit). Wenn dann ein beliebiges Testprogramm, z.B. cat, geht, dann kannst Du rebooten 
<Fuchs> dann sollte alles i.O. sein 
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> cp wird nicht gehen, mach das: 
<miracee> Judge: meist ist das problem bei sowas, dass man in abhaengigkeiten laeuft, die ebenfalls nciht supported werden
<Fuchs> /bin/cp ~/.bashrc ~/.bashrc-backup; echo "export PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin" >> ~/.bashrc
<Fuchs> so
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ah, verstehe. :-)
<Fuchs> dann sollte es gehen
<Fuchs> Guest64251: zukuenftig bitte nicht mehr an Umgebungsvariablen spielen, und wenn, dann nur lokal
<Fuchs> siehe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable
<Fuchs> vor allem kannst Du die in eine eigene Datei auslagern, in Problemfaellen kannst Du dann einfach diese Datei loeschen
<Guest64251> Fuchs: wenn der PATH nicht gesetzt ist, muss ich die genaue Adresse des Programms angeben
<miracee> japp
<Fuchs> Guest64251: genau 
<Fuchs> Guest64251: um die zu finden helfen die Programme which und whereis
<Fuchs> die dummerweise auch in $PATH sind
<Guest64251> Fuchs: ja, *seufz* ich werde weniger blind drauflos probieren in der zukunft. Ich wusste nur nicht, wo nachlesen. hatte das wiki mit "PATH" durchsucht und wenig hilfreiche Einträge gefunden...
<miracee> Judge: sonst schau wirklich mal auf php.de - vielleicht ist da einer der debianer grad wach - die da rumlaufen
<Fuchs> Guest64251: kein Problem. Deswegen sind wir ja da
<miracee> Guest64251: oder locate
<miracee> wenn whereis nicht existiert
<deem> Judge: es gibt ne möglichkeit, dei alerdings nicht ganz sauber ist. du kannst kurzzeitig repos von zb 10.04 einbinden und von da php nachinstallieren
<Guest64251> miracee: auch in PATH??
<miracee> japp
<Guest64251> miracee: hm.
<Guest64251> ok, ich melde mich in ein paar minuten wieder.
<Guest64251> soweit nochmals herzlichen dank!!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> ich nutze die zsh, da ist echo built-in
<Fuchs> wenn das bei der bash nicht so ist: auch da ein /bin vorne dran
<Judge> deem: Stimmt, ist nicht ganz sauber ... ;) Das wäre mein allerletztes Mittel ...
<Judge> miracee: Ärgerlich :P Aber gut, ich versuche mal mein Glück in dem Channel ...
<Judge> Manno, immer wenn man dringend was braucht :(
<Rochvellon> miracee: boah, im treiberpaket war letter eingestellt und in die einstellungen in cups wurden ignoriert. nachdem ich in /usr/Brother/Printer/mfc235c/inf/brmfc235crc letter auf a4 geändert hatte, scheint der druck ok zu sein
<dadrc> versi, der Stick hier? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick wenn ja, da ist die Anleitung =)
<dadrc> Und Software zum Angucken gibts auch einiges, je nach DE: zB http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Me_TV für Gnome oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kaffeine für KDE
<versi> ist er zwar nicht, hilft mir aber schon weiter
<versi> hallo, ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 und habe einen terratec cinergy hybrid stick (dvb-t) und finde weder treiber noch tv-software dafür (unter ububntu)
 * versi sry doppelt
<jokrebel> versi: paste mal die entsprechende Zeile aus "lsusb", bitte.
<miracee> nach ubuntu ugrade erkennt  gnome nicht mehr die fenstergroesse - alle fenster, wie emacs etc. werden zu gross geoeffnet
<versi> jokrebel, "lsusb"?
<miracee> heisst, ich darf dann ueber zwei desktops erstmal das fenster kleiner schieben
<miracee> hat jemand da eine idee, wo man das reparieren kann?
<bullgard4> miracee: Welche Aktualisierung meinst Du genau?
<jokrebel> versi: Terminal öffnen - lsusb eintippen und dann den output pasten.
<jokrebel> ,paste? versi
<shetlandpony> versi: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<miracee> bullgard4: von 10.04 auf 10.10
<versi> shetlandpony, dann einfach auf paste! ?
<shetlandpony> Sorry versi, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber dann einfach auf paste!
<versi> jokrebel, paste #397763
<jokrebel> fast - bitte die ganze URL
<versi> sry, ok
<versi> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/397763/
<versi> jokrebel, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/397763/
<jokrebel> versi: Danke - moment
<jokrebel> versi: was sagt: "dmesg"?
<versi> jokrebel, kann ich nicht pasten, er sagt : Welcome to the LodgeIt pastebin. In order to use the notification feature a 31 day cookie with an unique ID was created for you. The lodgeit database does not store any information about you, it's just used for an advanced pastebin experience :-). Read more on the about lodgeit page. Have fun :-)
<jokrebel> hä? dann probiers mal über http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<versi> jokrebel, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400492/
<jokrebel> versi: finde da leider nur dürftige Infos darüber. Scheint nicht grad die Plug&Play-Karte zu sein.
<dadrc> Im Forum gibt es eine Anleitung für Natty, ist aber Gefrickel
<versi> was meinst du mit gefrickel?
<tankdriver> Hallo, Ich will mich mit ubuntu auf einen Debian SSH-Server verbinden. Ich bekomme ein connection refused. Wenn ich einen anderen Rechner verwende, oder die Gastsitzung verwende, kann ich ohne Probleme verbinden. Wo kann das Problem liegen?
<dadrc> versi, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-hybrid-stick-zum-laufen-brin/3/#post-2874971
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/3v4p8dq |        TerraTec Cinergy Hybrid Stick zum Laufen bringen › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<dadrc> wobei ich den letzten Schritt durch sudo checkinstall ersetzen würde.
<dadrc> Das mein ich mit Gefrickel
<versi> ok
<versi> thx
<jokrebel> .oO( Status: ungelöst … hatte ich auch gefunden )
<Rochvellon> so, und wie kann ich den scanbereich unter linux ändern, da das, was gescannt wird, nicht der auswahl xsane image scanner entspricht? der bereich ist immer um ca. 15 mm nach oben verschoben
<dadrc> jokrebel, der TE ist da schon seit einer Weile nicht mehr aktiv, aber die Anleitung soll (sagen die da zumindest) funktionieren
<jokrebel> dadrc: versi: …wird aber kein Kinderspiel werden, fürchte ich. ABER - viel Erfolg.
<versi> dankedanke
<dadrc> jokrebel, denk ich auch. Deshalb hab ich gewartet, ob dir was besseres einfällt :)
<dadrc> Aber bevor versi ganz ohne Möglichkeiten dasteht
<versi> brb, reboot
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hm … höchstens vorher mittels "System - Systemverwaltung - Hardware-Treiber" (nach ggf. vorheriger Aktivierung der richtigen Quellen) mal schaun obs da vielleicht inzwischen schon passende Treiber gibt.
<versi> re
<dadrc> jokrebel, bin davon ausgegangen, dass man das als erstes probiert...
<versi> dadrc, "checkinstall kennt er nicht, sagt er
<dadrc> versi, dann musst du das wohl installieren
<versi> ok
<jokrebel> dadrc: bei jemand der ""[18:28] <versi> jokrebel, "lsusb"?"" fragt, geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass das noch nicht probiert wurde.
<dadrc> jokrebel, dann könntest du das ja schnell noch vorschlagen ;)
<jokrebel> .oO( hab ich ja indirekt, oder? )
<versi> jokrebel, was hat du wann vorgeschlagen?
<jokrebel> versi: [19:12] <jokrebel> dadrc: Hm … höchstens vorher mittels "System - Systemverwaltung - Hardware-Treiber" (nach ggf. vorheriger Aktivierung der richtigen Quellen) mal schaun obs da vielleicht inzwischen schon passende Treiber gibt.
<Judge> Bye
<versi> jokrebel, wo findet man das denn mit dem unity-dingens, ich finde seitdem einiges nicht mehr
<jokrebel> versi: Oh - da bist Du bei mir falsch. Das erste was ich tat war auf "Ubuntu Classic" umzuschalten…
<versi> jokrebel, ich habs zwar gefunden, gibts allerdings noch nicht
<jokrebel> versi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<versi> jokrebel: der findet nur treiber fuer die GraKa, da diese eine Nvidia ist
<jokrebel> versi: schade. Wie bereits erwähnt wir es dann (wenn überhaupt) nur mit gefrickel klappen.
<versi> jokrebel, hat es aber iwie nicht, ich habe es nach anleitung gemacht, und es funktioniert nicht...
<ArtNo> eigenartige frage: ich hab grade einen Geforce 5200 eingebaut in meine alte möhre, jetzt wollt ich fragen, woran ich sehe, ob alles perfekt drauf abgestimmt ist; treiber ist schon installiert ...
<jokrebel> versi: welche Anleitung und welche Meldungen kamen da? "Es funktionier nicht" ist keine hilfreiche Information.
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: hast du eine grafische oberfläche?
<ArtNo> wenn du Gnome meinst ja Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: gratuliere, es läuft alles ;)
<dadrc> 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' macht sich sonst immer ganz gut
<versi> jokrebel: die anleitung: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terratec-cinergy-hybrid-stick-zum-laufen-brin/3/#post-2874971
<shetlandpony> versi's url: http://tinyurl.com/3v4p8dq |        TerraTec Cinergy Hybrid Stick zum Laufen bringen › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<ArtNo> ich weiß nur nicht wo ich schaue ob die auflösung meines samsung voll ausgereizt wird und ob ich die spezialeffekte mittel oder voll einstelen sollte, brauch nur nen tipp Frickelpit 
<ArtNo> bzw ob der Treiber mir die ausreizarbeit eh abnimmt und ich das denken wieder einstellen kann ...
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: xrandr ins terminal tippen
<ArtNo> oki
<jokrebel> .o( was mir da schon mal ins Auge springt ist ein "make install" welches eigentlich "pfui" ist… )
<ArtNo> jetzt sehe ich viele, viele daten Frickelpit 
<bekks> ArtNo: Guck nach welche Auflösung dein Samsung maxímal hat, und welche aktuell eingestellt ist.
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: erste zeile der ausgabe
<ArtNo> alles klar, reizt es aus glaube ich, danke
<ArtNo> passt schon bekks , danke
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: mit den effekten bleibt dir nichts anderes als testen
<ArtNo> 1681 mal 1050 klingt nach 21,6 zoll, nicht
<ArtNo> 1680
<bekks> Die Pixel sagen nichts über die Größe aus.
<bekks> Das musst schon Du wissen, was Du gekauft hast.
<ArtNo> kan mir irgendwas abschmieren mit allen effekten Frickelpit?
<ArtNo> ja, sag ja bekks , passt schon
<Frickelpit> ArtNo: im schlimmsten fall X aber den kann man killen/neustarten
<ArtNo> auf X hab ich soviel bock wie auf nasse füße, aber ok ich riskiers
<Frickelpit> nasse füße wären jetzt nicht verkehrt ;)
<ArtNo> gut, wenn ich bei den effekten das wabernde fenster  hab passt alles, nicht?
<bekks> Muss nicht.
<Fuchs> ArtNo: wenn Du es im Detail wissen willst: gib mir einen nvidia bug report
<bekks> Die Effekte kannst Du ja durchaus haben, was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass das auch annehmbar zügig ist. :)
<Fuchs> ansonsten im Zweifelsfalle ja. 
<ArtNo> sehen eh widerlich aus, ich nehm die mittleren effekte, danke für die auskünfte; nee danke Fuchs , so genau will ich das gar nicht wissen ;-)
<ArtNo> bye
<versi> jokrebel: faellt dir was besseres dazu ein?
<versi> sry, wenn ich dich jetzt damit belaestige, aber war mir wichtig, da kein windows immer benutzen zu muessen, jokrebel
<jokrebel> versi: 1.) steht da "Ob der Stick damit funktioniert, ist nicht gesichert." 2.) bräuchten wir, wenn das nicht geklappt hat von jeder einzelnen Zeile die Du versucht hast auszuführen den kompletten output um da dann vielleicht was rauszulesen.
<versi> jokrebel: ok, die sind nicht mehr vorhanden --> reboot trotzdem danke fuer die hilfe
<jokrebel> versi: Du hast noch noicht neu gebootet? "nach einem Neustart kann man die Installation überprüfen mit"
<versi> habe ich schon, deshalb habe ich ja den terminal-log nicht mehr, jokrebel
<jokrebel> versi: dann führ es nochmal Punkt für Punkt aus. Soweit ich weiß macht das auf keinen Fall _mehr_ kaputt.
<versi> ok, thx
<dadrc> versi, hast du, wie empfohlen, checkinstall statt make install benutzt?
<dadrc> wenn ja, kannst du alle Änderungen am System durch Deinstallieren des erstellten Pakets rückgängig machen
<versi> dadrc, nein... ich dachte erst in der zeile danach
<versi> dadrc: also bei "./build.sh" sagt er "please install "lsdiff", otherwise build won't work
<jokrebel> tja
<bekks> Dann mach das doch... :)
<dadrc> Würd ich spontan auch vorschlagen
<dadrc> Und dieses Mal bitte checkinstall statt make install
<versi> ok, danke
<dreamon_> Gibt es für Ubuntu sone Art cleaner, der alten Kram runterwirft? z.B. Temps, browser cache usw löscht? Wenn ja wie heißt das ?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: apt-get clean/autoremove z.b.
<versi> dadrc, jokrebel: "checkinstall:command not found" ist die ausgabe.
<Frickelpit> versi: checkinstall musst du vorher installieren
<versi> ok
<jokrebel> versi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/programme_kompilieren#Installieren
<versi> funktioniert soweit, ausser "installiere debian-paket... failed"
<Jegub2008> servus miteinander
<jokrebel> versi: wo? wann? Bitte komplette Infos was Du gerade machst und was (komplett) für Fehlermeldung kommt.
<versi> dadrc, frickelpit, jokrebel: danke fuer die hilfe, aber es geht nicht, werde mich morgen nochmal dransetzen.
<versi> ich muss weg
<versi> sry
<jokrebel> versi: wie Du meinst. Aber helfen können nun mal nur korrekte Fehler-Meldungen/-Beschreibungen. Jammern ist kontraproduktiv.
<Jegub2008> n8 zusammen
<wangata> bauche dringend hilfe bei einer sis grafikkarte
<k1l> ,wf? wangata 
<shetlandpony> wangata: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k1l> aber sis hört sich schonmal nach gefrickel an :/
<bekks> Bei SIS ist kaum zu helfen ;)
<wangata> sis 671 m -  grafikkarten treiber installation und einstellung der xorg config
<bekks> Und was ist deine Frage?
<deem> hehe.. sis :D
<wangata> das war ehr die aufgabe die mir bevorsteht und ich hab kein plan davon und mache seit 3 tagen immer die gleichen sachen, sollte ich das nicht hinkriegen jetzt formatiere ich direkt
<deem> wangata: welches ubuntu hast du?
<bekks> wangata: Beantworte doch mal die o.g. Fragen, und sage uns, was Du da probierst?
<bekks> Und mit formatieren kannst Du uns nicht drohen.
<k1l> nunja, wer nicht will der hat schon :/
<jokrebel> gn8
<deem> und dabei kenn ich mich mittlerweile so gut mit sis aus :D
<versi> dadrc: sorry, dass ich vorhin so abrupt weg musste...war wichtig
<wangata> hallo nochmal, ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe bei meiner Grafikkarte SIS m671. Bin ein Neuling in Linux habe zwar schon allerhand probiert, die Grafikkarte nach Prinzipiell jedem Tutorial des Internets zu installieren und die Xorg Config endlich auf eine gute Auflösung anzupassen.
<deem> wangata: du wurdest vorhin merhfach darauf hingewiesen daten zu liefern
<deem> wangata: unter anderem welches ubuntu du nutzt
<k1l> ,wf? wangata 
<shetlandpony> wangata: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<wangata> 11,4
<wangata> ich habe doch bereits gesagt ich kenne ich damit nicht aus
<wangata> mich
<deem> wangata: 32 oder 64 bit?
<wangata> 32 bit
<deem> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/gen/bin/sis_driver_32-bit_11.04.tar.gz
<deem> lad das runter. da ist ne .la und ne .so sowei eine xorg.conf drin
<k1l> wangata: desto mehr infos du uns geben kannst, desto weniger müssen wir raten :)  welche karte ist das genau? ist das nen laptop? welcher? welches ubuntu? was hast du bisher versucht? was klappt nicht? sowas halt
<deem> wangata: das archiv entpackst du
<k1l> aber ich seh schon, der sis profi hat übernommen :)
<wangata> Esprimo Mobile m671
<wangata> und dann soll das ganze mit nautilus verschoben werden richtig?
<deem> wangata: dann kopierst du die .la und die .so datei nach /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<deem> mit root rechten
<deem> die xorg.conf packst du dann nach /etc/X11/ und rebootest. dann sollte der automatisch den sis treiber verwenden. du hast dann native grafikauflösung, aber keine 3d effekte oder dergleichen. das kann sis schlicht nicht
<wangata> welche xorg config
<wangata> und wo ist die la datei
<deem> wangata: in dem archiv
<deem> ich lad das mal eben runter. dauert ein wenig 900byte/sec download
<deem> also ich hab da ne sis671_drv.la und ne sis671_drv.so
<wangata> ich nicht
<wangata> hmm
<wangata> hast du teamviewer?
<deem> ja
<deem> aber dein linux wird wohl nur schwarzes bild liefern so ohne grafiktreiber
<wangata> nein hat gestern beim kumpel auch funktioniert
<wangata> moment sende dir daten 
<wangata> 312 232 798 pw 9175
<papachaotica> OMG
<wangata> ist eh nichts wichtiges drauf
<wangata> daher kann das ruhig offiziell
<deem> wie viele leute da jetzt wohl drauf connecten
<bekks> Vor allem - wie soll das ohne X funktionieren? :)
<ultrixx> hallo mal ne frage zu 10.04 LTS: kann man einfach so auf firefox 4 updaten oder muss man extra backports quellen dazunehmen?
<deem> bekks: da läuft ein fallback mit geschätzten 640x480 bildpunkten :D
<deem> ultrixx: du brauchst ein ppa
<ultrixx> deem: was ist ein ppa?
<bekks> ,ppa? ultrixx 
<shetlandpony> ultrixx: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<deem> ultrixx: eine fremdquelle
<ultrixx> ah danke
<ultrixx> selber compilieren dürfte ein wenig lange dauern, schätze ich mal^^
<Ryuno-Ki> ultrixx, so weit ich mich entsinnen kann, dürfte eine Anleitung bei Ikhaya stehen ...
<deem> ich hab das ppa von ff4 auch
<deem> launchpad.net -> ppa von ff4 hinzufügen -> "sudo apt-get install firefox" -> ff4 haben und freuen
<ultrixx> ah sehr schön dankesehr
<Ryuno-Ki> deem: Ich bin mit dem alten Firefox - bzw. dem Look an Feel - eigentlich vollauf zufrieden
<Ryuno-Ki> bei den Aktivitäten, die ich vornehme, merke ich keinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ...
<deem> Ryuno-Ki: muss jeder für sich selbst wissen
<deem> Ryuno-Ki: wenn man das will kann man das machen, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht
<Ryuno-Ki> deem, sehe ich auch so: Von daher "ff4 haben und freuen" ... :S
<ZackZarap> hi
<ZackZarap> kann mir jemand ein standart tomcat6 startscript posten? also das von /etc/init.d/
<ZackZarap> also per pastie oder so ;)
<ZackZarap> oder noch besser erklären ob es sowas irgendwo gibt, google hat mir leider keine treffer gebracht D:
<deem> tomcat ist doch ein modul für den apachen?
<ZackZarap> jaein
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Tomcat ist ein Application Server.
<ZackZarap> tomcat läuft eigenständig, man kann einen apche so konfigurieren das der quasi als prxoy dient :)
<ring0> standarT :)
<ZackZarap> aaah mach immer den selben fehler D:
<ZackZarap> keiner ? -_
<ZackZarap> muss ich dafür jetzt wirklich ne vm aufsetzen nur um diese datei zu bekommen
<bekks> .deb herunterladen
<ZackZarap> mhm key das is natürlich ne idee ;D
<ZackZarap> danke
<deem> ,appdb? wangata schau da dann mal rein wegen photoshop
<shetlandpony> wangata schau da dann mal rein wegen photoshop, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<wangata> danke euch :)
<deem> kein thema
<ZackZarap> glaub bin zu doof oder müde dazu
<ZackZarap> find das richtige nicht ;D
<ZackZarap> naja egal ich geh pennen
<Keba> wie krieg ich (übers terminal) raus wie lange ein film dauert?
<Keba> also "program_was_ich_suche mein_rip.endung" gibt dann "2h 35min 3sec" aus oder so
<ppq> Keba: mplayer
<Keba> ppq: gibts nen befehl, dass ich nur die zeit krieg oder muss ich den film einmal starten?~
<ppq> Keba: achso, wolltest du das in ein script einbauen? hmm keine ahnung
<Keba> naja skript muss nicht, aber um die gesamtlänge mehrerer filme zu bestimmen will ich nich rechnen müssen
<Keba> dateimanager kriegen das doch aus raus, also steht das irgendwo in den metadaten…
<Ryuno-Ki> steht sonst vielleicht in man mplayer etwas dazu, Keba?
<Keba> ich behaupte mal, das das eher mencoder könnte
<Keba> ffmpeg -i * :)
<Keba> n8
<fazer> hallo, ich würde gerne auf meinem ubuntu server den namen des standard benutzers ändern
<fazer> das geht ja mit usermod
<fazer> allerdings wenn ich mich anmelde via ssh mit diesem benutzer, dann sagt, er dass ich den namen des login nicht ändern kann, weil ich damit angemeldet bin.
<Ryuno-Ki> Gute Nacht
<papachaotica> fazer: dann melde dich dazu mit einem anderren user an, z.b. root
<fazer> papachaotica: das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich kann mich net anmelden, obwohl "permitrootuserlogin" auf yes ist
<fazer> jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass der root user gar kein passwort hat?!
<papachaotica> unter ubuntu ist der root login normalerweise deaktiv, du must erst ein pw für root vergeben
<k1l> was spricht gegen einen anderen user anzulegen und von dem den standard user zu ändern?
<gilbster> hab ich selbst vor kurzem machen müssen, so... what k1l said!
<k1l> bevor man da mit root anfängt rumzufummeln
<papachaotica> ACK
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-31
<Amm0n> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wie man in natty eine location zum weather applet der uhr hinzufügen kann?
<lolmatic> hey
<lolmatic> neuer xorg rausgekommen. vielleicht hilft das ja bei meinen unity problemen :)
<bullgard4> Eher nicht.
<Wangata> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen in welcher Datei ich die Liste aller Pakete finden kann, die installiert sind?
<LetoThe2nd> fr00d: dpkg --get-selections, nach belieben pipen
<fr00d> Ich hab nur die Daten des Systems.
<fr00d> Da gab's irgendwo in /var/lib/ irgendwas, aber ich find's nicht mehr. :(
<fr00d> Ich meine zumindest, dass es in /var/lib/ gewesen ist.
<treaki> /var/lib/apt ??
<treaki> aber das sind alles sachne wo man nicht drinn rumfuschen sollte dpkg --get-selections ist wohl die beste lösung
<geser> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<fr00d> Ich will da nicht drin rumpfuschen, ich will nur auslesen welche Pakete ich installiert hatte und was ich wieder konfigurieren muss, außerdem ist das alte System jetzt eh hin, nach dem dist-upgrade gestern und jetzt konfiguriere ich halt das neue System.
<fr00d> geser: Joa, da könnte ich das raus greppen...
<anubis> Hello, i am looking for the command "time" it seems it doesnt really exist, but in bash i can execute it, sh tells me its unknown and whereis tells me about a headerfile
<fr00d> Ich hab jetzt gerade mal einen geschickteren Weg per chroot gewählt, danke. ;)
 * LetoThe2nd würde einfach nochmal reinchrooten und bei dpkg bleiben.
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? anubis 
<shetlandpony> anubis: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<anubis> Verdammt, normal lande ich im ubuntu und da is englisch^^, also nochmal: ich suche den befehl time, der anscheinend nicht existiert, aber aus der bash heraus ausführbar ist, sh meint es kennt den befehl nicht und whereis liefert nur eine headerdatei
<fr00d> anubis: Was sagt denn "echo $SHELL"? Läuft bei dir denn die bash?
<anubis> ja, aber ich möchte time aus einem python-skript heraus ausführen, und das verwendet anscheinend sh, wenn ich os.system("time ...") eingebe bekomme ich nen error
<bazZti> MOIN
<geser> anubis: time ist sowohl ein bash-builtin als auch seperat verfügbar (Paket "time")
<bazZti> ich weiss nicht ob ich hier mit meiner frage zu xbmc auf ubuntu richtig bin?
<bullgard4> bazZti: Ja, frag mal konkret.
<bazZti> ich bekomm xbmc nicht auf mein ubuntu drauf
<bazZti> und zwar gibt es folgenden fehler
<bazZti> sorry, is nich gerade schnell worauf ich arbeite
<bazZti> mom
<bazZti> ich erklär mal kurz, hab nach der anleitung von xbmc gearbeitet und da sagt er das er das paket nicht finden kann
<bullgard4> bazZti: Vielleicht erklärst Du zuerst einmal, wie Du Dein xbmc auf Ubuntu kopieren willst.
<bazZti> das ist jetzt die frage für mich
<bazZti> ich dachte ich ziehe das repository runter
<bazZti> und dann is das xbmc paket auf meinem ubuntu
<bazZti> und kann dann install xbmc sagen
<bazZti> oder ist das verkehrt?
<bullgard4> bazZti: Ein Repositorium zieht man nicht runter. Man lädt Pakete von einem Repositorium herunter auf den eigenen Rechner.  
<bullgard4> Um welches Repositorium und um welches Paket handelt es sich?
<bullgard4> Welche genaue Fehlermeldung tritt auf?
<koegs> bazZti: ich würde dieser anleitung folgen und das ppa installieren, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XBMC
<bazZti> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<flo1> Fuchs, k1l: Moinmoin! Gestern war ich als <Guest64251> angemeldet und *hatte* :-))) das Problem mit den von mir verbockten Umgebungsvariablen.
<flo1> heute morgen habe ich es mit deiner Befehlsreihenfolge gelöst, Fuchs. DANKE vielmals!!!
<flo1> ppq, der Eintrag von umgebunsvariablen in /etc/profile hat gestern mein ganzes system lahmgelegt! kein vorwurf, nur als feedback!
<flo1> Fuchs, Was habe ich mit deinem Befehl eigentlich genau gemacht?
<D-FENS> moin
<bazZti> koegs, welcher anleitung soll ich da folgen? da steht nen link zum xbmc projekt team
<bazZti> koegs: oder meinst ich soll den link einfach klicken jetzt installieren??
<koegs> du hast doch oben schon den befehl zum ppa geschrieben, danach noch ein "sudo apt-get update" und dann "sudo apt-get install xmbc"
<koegs> *sbmc
<koegs> ach man, "xbmc"
<D-FENS> wie kann ich es ausstellen, dass der netzwerkmanager sich nicht automatisch zu x wlan-netzen verbindet? in den einstellungen zu diversen netzen steht die option auf auto connect, allerdings kann ich sie nicht bearbeiten(speichern ist ausgegraut)
<bazZti> hatte ich gemacht doch dann gibt es nen fehler
<D-FENS> hab gerade noch mal geschaut, alle gefunden wlan-netze sind auf auto connect gestellt
<koegs> ,fn? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<bazZti> beim update gibs folgenden fehler: : Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<bazZti> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<bazZti> E: Manche Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder an ihrer Stelle ältere verwendet.
<shetlandpony> bazZti's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dykxva | 404 Not Found
<bazZti> ganz ruhig shetlandpony 
<D-FENS> bazZti,  nutze eine paste seite... so spammst du nur den channel zu
<bazZti> paste seite?
<koegs> bazZti: das liegt wohl daran, dass es für Natty noch kein Paket gibt
<D-FENS> pastebin.com
<koegs> ,nopaste? bazZti
<shetlandpony> bazZti: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bazZti> k thx
<D-FENS> oder sonst ne site
<bazZti> wusst ich noch nich
<bazZti> danke
<bazZti> gibt noch kein paket für natty?
<koegs> da bleibt dir also nur die Projektseite oder das Unstable PPA: https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable
<bazZti> ist auch ok denke ich
<bazZti> wie bekomm ich das dann rein?
<koegs> denken, transferleistung nutzen, weitermachen
<D-FENS> koegs, du nen plan wie ich es hinbekommen, dass der netzwerkmanager sich nicht zu allen in der nähe befindlichen wlannetzen verbinden will?
<D-FENS> +kann
<D-FENS> hab 11.04 am laufen
<koegs> D-FENS: du klickt aufs NM-Symbol, dann "Verbindungen bearbeiten", dann "Funknetzwerk", das WLAN, dann Bearbeiten, dort "Automatisch verbinden" abwählen
<bazZti> koegs, kannst du mir sagen wie ich nun das unstable nutzen kann bzw installier bekomme?
<D-FENS> koegs, das habe ich schon versucht, die option "speichern" ist ausgegraut
<koegs> hat der nutzer evtl. keine rechte hierzu?
<koegs> bazZti: (Read about installing) 
<bazZti> hm danke
<stretchmark> Hallo Leute. Ich versuche ein iso-Image per loopback zu mounten. Leider kann wegen der permissions nur root darauf zugreifen. Wenn ich versuche dies zu ändern gibt's die Meldung es handle sich um ein read-only fs.
<ppq> stretchmark: wenn du am einhängepunkt vor dem mounten lesezugriff ahst, sollte das gehen
<treaki> stretchmark: mount image.iso /mnt/mountpoint -t iso9660 -o ro,user,loop
<stretchmark> nope. es geht nicht. mnt hat 755 vor und 700 nach dem einhängen. ro,user,loop scheint dies nicht zu beeinflussen :-/
<treaki> stretchmark: wiso machst dus nicht über fuse?
<stretchmark> keine Ahnung. bisher ging es... also bei ubuntu.iso aber seltamerweise geht es bei archlinux.iso nicht :-/ Die Kiste hier ist auf ubuntu 8.04... gab's da schon fuse ?
<treaki> stretchmark: versuch mal die option owner
<treaki> stretchmark: und hast du schon versucht was ppq gesagt hat?
<jokrebel> Hat jemand ne Idee, weshalb mein MyIpScreenlet (v0.3) seit Tagen meine exteren IP-Adresse nicht mehr anzeigt? Funktioniert es bei Euch auch nicht mehr?
<stretchmark> treaki: Antwort auf Vorschlag von ppq bei t + 5 min. Welche optionen für fusermount ? wenn ich die Optionen von mount übernehme, gibt's einen Error a la "old style options not supported"
<stretchmark> treaki: fusermount -o ro,user,loop /tmp/archlinux-2011.05-2-archboot.iso ./mnt  ---->  "old style mounting not supported"
<jokrebel> benutzt hier tatsächlich keiner das MyIP-Screenlet?
<apollo13> jokrebel: warum würde man sowas brauchen^^
<apollo13> meine ips sind alle fixed *fg* und wenn nicht via dyndns zu erreichen
<jokrebel> apollo13: ob nötig oder nicht bzw. wie man was anders lösen könnte (was mir sehrwohl klar ist) ging es mir aber leider nicht…
<apollo13> jokrebel: da du offensichtlich der einzige bist der es nutzt wollte ich alternativen anbieten ;)
<jokrebel> apollo13: Danke für Deinen Hilfsversuch - Die Alternative über DynDNS ist hier aber nicht machbar.
<apollo13> wennst es nicht zu oft brauchst kannst ja einfach den browser aufmachen und nachgucken, viel was anderes wird das ding ja auch nicht machen
<LetoThe2nd> oder über irgendein hübsches watismyip-script was bauen... wird auch nicht so schwer sein.
<jokrebel> Ist mir schon klar, dass man sich da was basteln kann. Momentan hätt mich halt erst einmal interessiert warum das existierende Tool nicht mehr geht (vielleicht ist ja nur deren Server seit Tagen down). Hätt ja sein können das jemand etwas darüber weis (nein - Google half mir nicht)
<apollo13> guck halt in den code und schau was es aufruft?!
<apollo13> und eigenen server find ich doof, ich hoffe doch, dass die wieistmeineip oder whatsmypip etc verwenden
<claw> ich würde gerne fenster mit der ESC taste minimieren (ausgenommen Vollbildfenster) lässt sich das vielleicht mit compiz realisieren ?
<tatze_> hey, hat jemand einen vorschlag, wie ich mehr als 30.000 bilder nach und nach durchschauen kann? nautilus und dolphin wollen nicht o.O
<jokrebel> cu
<ppq> tatze_: gwenview? bzw. das gnome pendant?
<tatze_> ah man ppq, das wäre zu einfach
<LetoThe2nd> mit imagemagick ne übersicht generieren lassen oder so :-)
<tatze_> habe schon aufgegeben nachdem die dateiliste nicht angezeigt werden konnte (software hing)
<LetoThe2nd> mit ls + nem kommandozeilenbetrachter kann man auch sicher nett durchtogglen.
<tatze_> muss ich mir mal ansehen :-) bin sehr froh dass ich meine fotos wiederbekam (recoverjpeg) und jetzt gehts ans sortieren :D
<LetoThe2nd> tatze_: rule #1: backups sind nur durch eins zu ersetzen, und zwar durchj noch mehr backups.
<|Frodo|> tatze_: mach nen daumenkino draus!  scnr ;-)
<tatze_> ;-) LetoThe2nd - das habe ich gelernt... es gab ja nichtmal einen hdd-crash oder so. aber wer zu blöd ist, die bilder auf die ext. festplatte zu kopieren bevor er die platte formatiert, den bestraft das leben mit dem schock hinterher :-)
<tatze_> @ |Frodo|  xDD
<LetoThe2nd> tatze_: etwa 99% der holdasbackupraus-fälle sind human bedingt, nicht durch kaputte hardware. willkommen im club, kannst ne nummer ziehen :-)
<tatze_> LetoThe2Nd: Ohja, das habe ich schon öfters mitbekommen. Na gut, jetzt war ich mal der doofe - ist ja zum glück nichts passiert :-)
<usch> Hallo, ich habe ein Locale-Problem... und zwar: "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory". Habe Ubuntu 10.04 mit englischer Systemsprache. dpkg-reconfigure locales brachte nichts. localedef auch nicht.
<apollo13> localegen
<apollo13> locale-gen
<apollo13> und nachgucken was die default locale ist
<usch> alles up-to-date. Und wo steht die default?
<apollo13> falls die nicht generiert ist in den nötigen files eintragen und nochmals locale-gen rennen lassen
<apollo13> locale sollte die aktuellen settings ausgeben
<usch> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<apollo13> cat /etc/default/locale
<apollo13> klingt auf jeden fall nett ;)
<usch> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<usch> da muss mehr rein?
<apollo13> nö, was sagte locale -a?
<usch> http://pastebin.com/JTAwbqwH
<apollo13> yikes, schon wieder pastes mit ads…
<usch> sry, pastebinit-standard
<apollo13> dann stell das um :þ
<usch> Gibts da ne config-Datei?
<ppq> in der natty evrsion von pastebinit ist paste.ubuntu.com standard
<Judge> Hi
<usch> ppq: Jup, aber nicht in lucid
<ppq> usch: guck mal 'man pastebinit'
<usch> man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct - womit wir wieder bei dem Locale-Problem wären
<ppq> du könntest dir nen alias aus 'pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com' anlegen
<ppq> *auf
<usch> stimmt. Ist ne Idee. Weißt du noch was zu dem Hauptproblem?
<joschi> wie bekomme ich den globalen shortcut Strg+Alt+V für klipper deaktiviert?
<ppq> nein, leider nicht. ich würde in so einem fall in /etc/default/locale LANG=de_DE.utf8 setzen, aber das hast du ja schon
<usch> muss ich irgendwo LC_ALL setzen?
<apollo13> LANG sollte reichen
<apollo13> komisch
<usch> LANGUAGE = (unset), LC_ALL = (unset)
<ppq> joschi: kcmshell4 khotkeys
<usch> Und was macht die Standard-Locale C? Ist das sinnvoll? perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<apollo13> usch: wiher hast du nun, dass es unset ist?
<usch> apollo13: Kommt z.b. bei apt-get foo.
<apollo13> dann mach mal export LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<joschi> ppq: nope, wird nicht aufgeführt
<ppq> joschi: sorry, hab mich vertan, 'kcmshell4 keys'
<usch> apollo13: und dann?
<ppq> joschi: bei komponente klipper auswählen..
<apollo13> schaun ob die commands wieder gehen
<joschi> ppq: kenn ich. gibt's den shortcut aber nicht
<joschi> alternativ würde es schon helfen, wenn man die globalen shortcuts deaktivieren kann, wenn ein bestimmtes fenster aktiviert ist
<ppq> joschi: bei "plasma-desktop-umgebung' auch geguckt?
<usch> apollo13: Bist du in 30 Min noch da?
<apollo13> kA
<joschi> ppq: da steht's. danke
<joschi> da kommt doch kein mensch drauf ;)
<ppq> k. seltsame einordnung
<usch> Muss erstmal los. Dann evtl. bis später.
<usch> So, Essen schnell reingeschlungen, damit ich dieses blöde Problem endlich lösen kann... Jedenfalls kommt bei Aufruf von locale die Fehlermeldung "locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory" und LC_ALL ist nicht gesetzt.
<usch> Wo steht denn die default locale, die es nicht gibt?
<usch> oder muss ich in der .bashrc für jeden User die zeile LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 hinzufügen?
<ppq> eher ~/.profile
<ppq> bzw. /etc/environment
<ppq> aber das vorgehen ist eigtl. nicht emhr vorgesehen
<ppq> probieren kannst du das trotzdem.
<usch> So, irgendwie hat's nun geklappt und ich kann endlich wieder Umlaute im Terminal tippen. Danke für die Hilfe.
<[eXception]> hallo
<[eXception]> aptitude changelog <packagename> funktioniert nur bei offiziellen debianpaketen
<[eXception]> gibt es eine andere möglichkeit ein changelog eines nicht installierten pakets aus einem entfernten ap-repository zu prüfen?
<[eXception]> apt
<Nalkem> moin moin
<Nalkem> wenn ich deutsches und amerikanisches tastaturlazout habe, auf amerikanisches gestellt habe ... und dann ein " schreiben will, wie kann ich das machenohne danach das leerzeichen tippen zu muessen. wenn ich zb "a tippe kommt ein ä ... brauche aber das "a ....
<ppq> Nalkem: guck mal ob es eine nodeadkeys variante gibt
<Daly> hallo, benutzt jemand den browser Arora ? wie habt ihr flash zum laufen gebracht ?
<lolmatic> Daly: wtf is arora?
<spY|da> ne gtk engine
<spY|da> oder meinst du das webkit? 
<Daly> basiert auf webkit
<dAnjou> "gtk engine"? was soll das denn sein?
<Daly> http://code.google.com/p/arora/
<k1l> ,arora? Daly 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber arora
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Arora
<PhilMuc> hallo an alle:-)
<Daly> im ubuntuwiki steht, dass flash geht, wenn das flash plugin installiert ist, ist installiert
<PhilMuc> habe nach meinem upgrade von 10.04 auf 11.04 ein problem - der server läuft, sshd ist online, aber ich hab kein signal mehr über dsub :(
<PhilMuc> hat vielleicht einer von euch eine idee, worann es liegen könnte? ich bin da gerade echt ratlos..
<eipi-1> hi, ich habe immer wieder das Problem, dass ich aus dem uni-wlan fliege. dmesg spuckt dazu folgendes aus: deauthenticating from 00:1a:2a:1a:fe:0c by local choice (reason=3). Ich kann mich anschließend erst wieder mit einem Wlan verbinden, wenn ich das iwlagn bzw iwlcore modul neugeladen habe. Kennt jemand das Problem?
<Fuchs> eipi-1: ja
<Fuchs> cat /etc/modprobe.d/iwlagn.conf 
<Fuchs> options iwlagn 11n_disable=1
<Fuchs> versuche er das. 
<Fuchs> (also die Datei mit diesem Inhalt anlegen) 
<eipi-1> Fuchs, dann habe ich also kein wlan-n mehr? (danach reicht neuladen des moduls?)
<Fuchs> eipi-1: ggf. und ja
<Fuchs> ein paar Mixed APs machen damit genau solche Probleme, 
<Fuchs> selbes Bild an der HS hier 
<eipi-1> Fuchs, okay, danke erstmal. Ich werde es weiter beobachten und hoffen :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ansonsten: wpa_supplicant nehmen statt networkmanager, der ist etwas aussagefreudiger beim Loggen
<Fuchs> wicd, wenn Du ein graphisches Frontend brauchst
<PhilMuc> hat jemand eine idee, weshalb mein ubuntu server 11.04 beim booten direkt auf tty7 landet und nicht auf tty1 ?
<PhilMuc> hab das problem seit dem dist upgrade heut morgen
<CalebRipley> eipi-1, Wenn es um ein portables Gerät geht würde ich dir auch wicd empfehlen, da man sich dabei nicht selbst um die Verwaltung kümmern muss. Und wicd hat auch einen ncurses-client
<eipi-1> CalebRipley, Was meinst du mit 'Verwaltung'? Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren schlechte Erfahrungen mit wicd gemacht und es nicht wieder versucht. Der ncurses-client ist natürlich ein klarer Vorteil. Meinst du denn das hat Einfluss auf mein Problem?
<Fuchs> nein, und networkmanager hat einen cli-client und es gibt inoffizielle ncurses frontends 
<eipi-1> CalebRipley, oh sorry, hab grade nicht alles gelesen gehabt.
<CalebRipley> eipi-1, n.p.
<fergal32> hallo zusammen
<fergal32> habe gerade die ubuntu 11.04 installiert
<fergal32> alles läuft prima
<fergal32> aber ich hätte gerne die tastaturbelegung geändert
<fergal32> kann man das irgendwo nachträglich machen?
<dAnjou> kommt drauf an
<dAnjou> willste n ganz anderes layout oder nur ne einzelne taste?
<fergal32> ich würde das gerne auf ohne grave und akut zeichen machen
<dAnjou> fergal32: ja, das geht
<fergal32> damit ich nicht immer bei der tilde die taste 2mal drücken muss
<ppq> fergal32: dann nimmst du am besten die nodeadkeys variante
<fergal32> aha, und wo stelle ich das ein?
<dAnjou> das layout heißt irgendwie deutsch (akzenttasten deaktivieren)
<fergal32> hatte es in der xorg.conf versucht
<dAnjou> was glaubste dann?
<dAnjou> ne ne
<dAnjou> dafür gibts ne hübsche gui
<ppq> fergal32: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Tastatur
<dAnjou> guck dich doch mal in den einstellungen um
<fergal32> ppq: das habe ich gesucht
<fergal32> vielen dank für eure prompte hilfe
<ppq> setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys # probier das mal, so geht's manuell
<CalebRipley> Ich verwende keine Desktop-Umgebung mit Ubuntu 11.04 (nutze nur den WM dwm). Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich mein iPhone manuell mounten kann, sodass es auch von banshee erkannt wird.
<ppq> achso, funktioniert? ok
<CalebRipley> Das mounten selbst bekomme ich hin nur ich weiß nicht wie ich es mounten muss, damit banshee es erkennt. Hat da jmd. vlt. ne Idee?
<fergal32> moment muss mal neu starten
<fergal32> bzw. x-server killen
<fergal32> gleich wieder da
<Neuling> halli hallo!
<Neuling> ich hab eine einfache frage, woran kann es liegen, das eine userid bei einer ps abfrage nicht aufgelöst wird ?
<Neuling> aber, wenn ich mit id <username> abfrage, wird dieser aufgelöst ?
<ppq> Neuling: hast du ps -eF benutzt?
<Neuling> ja
<Neuling> root@atlantis:~# ps -eF |grep mediatomb 106       1386     1  0 83212 42860   0 14:43 ?        00:00:02 /usr/bin/mediatomb -c /etc/mediatomb/config.xml -d -u mediatomb -g mediatomb -P /var/run/mediatomb.pid -l /var/log/mediatomb.log 
<Neuling> root@atlantis:~# id mediatomb uid=106(mediatomb) gid=118(mediatomb) groups=118(mediatomb) 
<ppq> hm, kann ich hier nicht reproduzieren. wobei ich meinen root account auch nicht nachträglich aktiviert habe, wie du offenbar (falls das kein sudo -i oder sudo -s ist), das ist nicht empfohlen
<geser> Neuling: an der Länge des Benutzernamens; wenn der länger als 8 Zeichen ist, wird aus Platzgründen nur die UID angezeigt
<Neuling> achso, okay. also nichts, warum ich mir sorgen machen müsste.. 
<Neuling> dankeschön :)
<ppq> ui, wieder was gelernt
<Neuling> ich arbeite eigentlich ungern als root, hab aber nicht immer lust sudo davor zu schreiben :D
<fergal32> ppq: yo hat einwandfrei geklappt
<fergal32> auch danke an dAnjou 
<fergal32> dann bin ich mal weg. schönen tag euch noch obwohl bei dem wetter macht das keinen spass.
<flo1> Fuchs, ist mein dank bei dir angekommen? wie und wo setze ich jetzt die umgebungsvariablen richtig?
<Fuchs> flo1: nein, sorry. Habe einen Bouncer, bin nicht immer da, wenn ich da bin
<Fuchs> ,umgebungsvariable? flo1 
<shetlandpony> flo1, Umgebungsvariable ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> hm, wie werd ich nen sshfs-mount los bei dem die verbindung abgerissen ist?
<LetoThe2nd> (clientseitig)
<flo1> ja dann, erstmal nochmal herzlichen DANK für gestern, da war ich als  als <Guest64251> angemeldet und *hatte* :-))) das Problem mit den von mir verbockten Umgebungsvariablen.
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, als root umount -f $mountpoint
<flo1> Fuchs, nur kann ich die mit der anleitung im wiki irgendwie nicht gut einstellen.
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: nicht wirklich, soweit bin ichauch :-)
<Fuchs> flo1: weil? 
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, bei mir funktioniert das wunderbar wenn ich das 2 oder 3 mal versuche 
<flo1> Fuchs, mom, ich beschreibe und paste...
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: ... (ohne worte, da ich erstens erstaunt und zweitens erschrocken bin ob der tatsächlichen funktionalität und der gleichzeitigen dämlichkeit der lösung)
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, ?
<flo1> Fuchs, habe wie im wiki beschrieben die datei 90environment im verz. /etc/X11/xsession.d erzeugt mit folgenden Zeilen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400502/
<LetoThe2nd> spY|da: nevermind. funktioniert, danke.
<flo1> Fuchs, ohne erfolg. habe den PATH im terminal eingegeben, mit export PATH hinterher, ohne erfolg. pdflatex wird z.B. nicht gefunden.
<spY|da> LetoThe2nd, das problem hab ich bei jeder 24h trennung, 1tens wirds system traege 2tens will es sich erst nach 2 oder 3 mal umount fangen 
<Fuchs> flo1: erstens: warum nimmst Du kein texlive als deb-Paket und installierst es sauber? 
<Fuchs> flo1: zweitens: muss das wirklich systemweit sein, oder reicht es fuer Deinen Nutzer? 
<Fuchs> flo1: wenn es fuer Dich reicht: ~/.bashrc 
<flo1> Fuchs, erstens: was ist ein deb-Paket? was ich mir für ubuntu von canonical runterladen kann?
<Fuchs> flo1: das, was Du mit apt-get installierst
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? flo1 
<shetlandpony> flo1, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> wenn die Version da zu alt ist: 
<flo1> Fuchs, zweitens: ich glaube, es reicht für einen nutzer, es sei denn, ich muss für den update manager sudo benutzen.
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? flo1 
<shetlandpony> flo1, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<flo1> Fuchs, erstens: ja, die canonical-pakete sind veraltet, das führt zu diskrepanzen zwischen der aktuell verfügbaren dokumentation und den installierten programmen und paketen. außerdem installiert apt-get auf die root-Partition, die aber in meinem fall zu klein ist. Deshalbe habe ich auf "daten" installiert, wie du im paste sicher gesehen hast.
<Fuchs> okay
<flo1> Fuchs, zweitens: also, es müsste wirklich für einen nutzer reichen. wie ändere ich die ~/.bahsrc dafür genau?
<Fuchs> nun gut, dann erweitere den PATH in der bashrc 
<Fuchs> flo1: einfach die Zeilen da an das Dateiende schreiben
<Fuchs> in einem beliebigen Texteditor, _nicht_ mit sudo
<flo1> Fuchs, ja, gut. warum nicht mit sudo?
<flo1> kann ich gedit nehmen?
<Fuchs> erstens weil Du Dir damit die Berechtigungen grauenhaft verbaust, und Dich dann ggf. wieder nicht einloggen kannst, dann aber auch nicht mehr im Terminal 
<Fuchs> und zweitens weil man sudo nur dann nimmt, wenn es absolut zwingend noetig ist
<Fuchs> und ja, Du kannst gedit nehmen
<flo1> ja, das hatte ich schonmal, mit den berechtigungen, danke für den HINWEIS! :-)
<Fuchs> sonst noch als sehr gute Lektuere: 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? flo1 
<Fuchs> ,sudo? flo1 
<shetlandpony> flo1, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> flo1: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<flo1> Fuchs, ich habe die zeilen in ~/.bashrc eingetragen. jetzt bekomme ich die fehlermeldung "bash: /media/daten/datenundsoftware/texlive2010/programm/bin/i386-linux/pdflatex: Keine Berechtigung
<flo1> " was klappt nicht?
<Fuchs> flo1: ls -l /media/daten/datenundsoftware/texlive2010/programm/bin/i386-linux/pdflatex
<Fuchs> (die Berechtigungen stimmen nicht. Entweder ist +x gar nicht gesetzt, oder Du darfst nicht) 
<Fuchs> oh, und mount bitte in einen pastebin, wenn die Partition mit noexec gemountet ist, dann hilft auch +x nicht
<flo1> Fuchs, was ist +x?
<Fuchs> das Recht, etwas auszufuehren (bei Ordnern: sie zu betreten) 
<Fuchs> ,rechte? flo1 
<shetlandpony> flo1, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<flo1> Fuchs, ls -l pastebin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400507/
<Fuchs> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root  1356692 2010-06-17 01:43 pdftex   << waere eigentlich: jeder darf alles
<Fuchs> darf ich mount noch in einem pastebin haben, und kann es sein, dass da, wo das Programm hinschreiben will, keine Schreibberechtigung besteht? 
<spY|da> wie erzwinge ich den reinstall von vsftpd mit der original config? 
<Fuchs> spY|da: mit --purge 
<Fuchs> spY|da: wobei dpkg-reconfigure auch schon gehen _sollte_ 
<flo1> Fuchs, mount pastebin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400512/
<fist> hey, was ist das neue tastaturkürzel um den desktop anzuzeigen (früher SUPER+d)
<Fuchs> flo1: /dev/sda5 on /media/daten type fuseblk (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)  << siehst Du das noexec? Das ist schlecht
<fist> (unity; ubuntu 11.04)
<Fuchs> flo1: was ist das fuer ein Dateisystem, wie hast Du die eingebunden? 
<flo1> Fuchs, in gparted ist sda5 ein ntfs dateisystem, und wird als unterpunkt von sda2 geführt, einem extended-system. fstab kommt gleich als pastebin.
<Fuchs> aaarg
<Fuchs> warum ntfs? 
<Fuchs> ntfs ist mit dem Standardtreiber noch nicht mal beschreibbar, mit ntfs-3g ist es, aber ich persoenlich wuerde es nicht taeglich nutzen
<Fuchs> ntfs war eine ganz ganz ganz schlechte Idee. Nimm was anderes. Oder korrigier die Optionen in der fstab, das machst Du aber bitte selber
<flo1> Fuchs, hier fstab pastebin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400517/
<Fuchs> jo. Ich muss nun weg, was Du wissen musst steht oben. Viel Erfolg. 
<flo1> alles klar, danke.
<soistdashalt> hallo leute
<soistdashalt> ist jemand da, der mir bei einer kleinen sache helfen kann ?
<deem> ,frag? soistdashalt 
<shetlandpony> soistdashalt: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<flo1> soistdashalt, willkommen!
<soistdashalt> okay sorry
<soistdashalt> ich verzweifel einfach an das empthy (glaube ich heißt das) e-mail programm
<soistdashalt> ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie ich das einrichten muss. ich weiß nicht wo pop und wo ich smtp einfügen muss.
<k1l> evolution ist email. empathy ist instant messaging
<soistdashalt> ich habe es schon einpaar mal versucht
<soistdashalt> ja sorry meine ich ja
<soistdashalt> also ich bin bei gmx.
<soistdashalt> wenn ich bei eingang pop.gmx.net eingebe (wie es google sagt) und bei ausgang smtp.gmx.net (google) dann kann ich weder abrufen noch versenden
<soistdashalt> ich dachte das läge an meine 10.XX version von ubuntu. jetzt habe ich 11.04 und es ist das selbe problem
<soistdashalt> wenn jemand mit mir das punkt für punkt mal durch gehen könnte, wäre es echt nett
<soistdashalt> ja.. das ist mein problem ?!
<k1l> posteingangsserver: pop.gmx.net pop 995 ssl/tls postausgang: mail.gmx.net smtp 465 ssl/tls
<soistdashalt> das ist auch so eine sache
<soistdashalt> wo gebe ich bei den einstellungen den port ein ?!
<k1l> benutzername ist die emailadresse oder die gmx nummer
<soistdashalt> entweder bin ich blind, oder da steht niergendswas mit port
<k1l> afaik sind das die standardports. aber du hattest eh den falschen server angegeben
<soistdashalt> wenn ich bei : Abrufen von Email - Server : pop.gmx.net / Benutzername : (meine Email) Sichere verbindung : ssl 
<soistdashalt> und bei "verschicken von E-Mails"  - Server art: SMTP / Server : mail.gmx.net 
<soistdashalt> eingebe, funktioniert garnichts.
<soistdashalt> Sichere verbindung (bei "Verschicken von emails") ist ' Keine verschlüssung'
<soistdashalt> Ich bin mit einem STICK online. falls es wichtig ist
<soistdashalt> noch jemand da ?
<k1l> soistdashalt: ich nutze weder evolution mit gmx noch weiss ich grade, wo bei dir der fehler sein kann. das sind grade zu viele mögliche fehler
<k1l> nimm mal als benutzername deine gmx nummer. sei sicher, dass das pw richtig ist.
<ppq> benutzername ist die komplette emailadresse bei gmx
<soistdashalt> ja alles schon versucht. außer gmx nummer
<soistdashalt> das ding ist ja : bei Thunderbird das selbe problem
<soistdashalt> ich komme nicht rein und kann nichts verschicken
<ppq> soistdashalt: huh? bei thunderbird gibt man doch nur seine emailadresse und das passwort im wizard ein und der ermittelt alles automatisch
<soistdashalt> ja und dann steht dort auch alles in grün. also das alles okay sei
<soistdashalt> sobald ich aber eine e-mail verschicken will
<k1l> soistdashalt: dann stimmt bei dir was nicht und nicht nur bei evolution
<soistdashalt> geht nichts. und manchmal empfängt er auch keine e-mail. ...
<soistdashalt> ja das dachte ich auch. aber ich habe alles komplett neu drauf gehauen
<soistdashalt> alle aktualliesierungen gemacht
<soistdashalt> wobei ich muss dazu sagen. thunderbird jetzt mit 11.04 habe ich noch nicht versucht
<soistdashalt> nur bei der 10.xx
<soistdashalt> ich versuchs mal mit thunderbird
<soistdashalt> Thunderbird + Web.de (email) hat auch 10.x funktioniert
<soistdashalt> Thunderbird +gmx hat nie funktioniert
<k1l> das amcht doch keinen sinn. 
<gregg0> weiß jemand, wie man in ubuntu 11.04 das gtk+3.0 theme ändert? (wenn ich gtk3-demo starte, schaut das GUI total 90er aus http://bit.ly/m3ETtA )
<soistdashalt> ja. deswegen bin ich hier ^
<k1l> log dich mal bei gmx auf der homepage ein und guck ob das pw richtig ist und ob das noch aktiv ist
<soistdashalt> ja habe ich alles schon versucht
<soistdashalt> ein bisschen kenn ich mich da aus. nur jetzt verzweifel ich ein bisschen an der sache
<soistdashalt> es ist wirklich nur bei gmx so
<soistdashalt> So jetzt versuche ich mal Thunderbird.
<soistdashalt> der nimmt mein password nicht
<soistdashalt> obwohl es richtig ist ^^
<k1l> pw mit äöü drin?
<soistdashalt> nein
<soistdashalt> zahl
<soistdashalt> und buchstaben
<soistdashalt> ich änder das mal
<Jonas2> AHHH UNWETTER
<|Frodo|> Jonas2: *ups* wo sitzt du denn?
<k1l> ,ot? Jonas2 |Frodo| 
<shetlandpony> Jonas2 |Frodo|: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Jonas2> bitte
<Jonas2> ^^
<soistdashalt> leute ich muss jetzt gehen. Aber ich werde später mal vorbei kommen und euch auf dem laufenden halten ^^
<soistdashalt> danke für eure hilfe !!
<k1l> soistdashalt: kkk
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend,Kann man feststellen welcher USB port USB2.0 ist und welcher 1.1 bei 10.04 ?
<srtu> naja einfach daten drüber schicken dann siehste es
<IchGuckLive> danke
<srtu> mit lsusb bekommste war ne ausgabe
<koegs> IchGuckLive: mit "lsusb -v" siehst du normalerweise die internen USB-"Hubs", da steht normalerweise ne sinnvolle info dran
<srtu> dann weißte aber ja immernoch net welcher port welche hardwareadresse hat
<srtu> die beste möglichkeit wäre natürlich einfach mal ein blick in das handbuch deines motherboards zu werfen
<IchGuckLive> wenn ich einen stick dran anschliese und dann den befehl abschicke zeigt es mir aber das an DANKE B)
<srtu> jo so gehts auch
<srtu> viele wege führen nach rom ;-)
<IchGuckLive> @-}->--
<molnitza> ab und an wird die seiteleise von unity nicht ausgeblendet. woran kann das liegen?
<dAnjou> an ner buggy implementation
<molnitza> dAnjou, dh. für mich? warten? oder kann ich da was gegen tuen?
<k1l> molnitza: die geht nur weg, wenn der raum dahinter auch von einem programm belegt wird. vlt hat das programm keinen fokus?
<molnitza> k1l, doch, nautilus hat den fokus und ist maximiert.
<dAnjou> molnitza: für dich würde das warten bedeuten, aber du kannst es beschleunigen, indem du nen bug reportest sofern noch keiner da is
<molnitza> dAnjou, dann werd ch mich mal durch meine logs und das launchpad suchen
<mgolisch> hm
<lolmatic> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGoKAzdoMTk
<shetlandpony> lolmatic's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;Kollegah - Doubletime Collection&#x202c; 
<dAnjou> ,ot? lolmatic 
<shetlandpony> lolmatic: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<molnitza> dAnjou, der Bug wurde schon reported. Ein Workaround: Mit einem Firefox Tab die Leiste beiseite "schieben" und es funktioniert wieder.
<dAnjou> wtf
<lolmatic> :O
<derfnam> hallo leute! ich sitze vor einer sehr komischen desktop ubuntu installation, kein networkmanager und eth0 wird mir zwar angezeigt, jedoch kann ich es nicht konfigurieren, auch per editor in etc network interfaces hat nichts gebracht, daher keine netzwerkverbindung, jemand eine ahnung ?
<k1l> derfnam: welches ubuntu? was sagen lspci und lsusb? ist das nen laptop? welcher? pastes bitte in einen nopaste-service (siehe topic)
<k1l> derfnam: deine beschreibung widerspricht sich sehr oft selbst :/
<derfnam> 11.04, desktop pc und pasten wird schwer, da ich vom laptop aus im irc bin und am desktop kein netwerk hab :D
<sash_> derfnam: Das paste-Problem umgehst du mit USB-Sticks oder so
<derfnam> lspci sagt Ethernet Controller: VIA Technologies, INC. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)
<derfnam> mehr steht da net zu netzwerk bei lspci
<derfnam> und lsusb? is kein wlan stick...
<derfnam> in etc network interfaces hab ich zu eth0 nur
<derfnam> auto eth0
<derfnam> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mgolisch> derfnam: das kabel ist aber eingesteckt?
<derfnam> ja
<derfnam> komischerweise
<derfnam> wenn ich ne feste ip in der interfaces reinschreibe
<derfnam> juckt den das garnet
<mgolisch> hast du das network initscript neu gestartet?
<derfnam> hab komplett neugestartet
<mgolisch> evtl falsche syntax oder so
<derfnam> ich zitiere:
<mgolisch> mach doch mal sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mgolisch> und gibt es eth0 ueberhaupt? mach mal ifconfig -a
<derfnam> networking restart sagt
<derfnam> dont seem to have all the variables for eth0
<derfnam> failed to bring up eth0
<derfnam> aber es existiert in ifconfig -a
<derfnam> interfaces schaut so aus:
<derfnam> auto eth0; iface eth0 inet static; adress 192.168.178.188; netmask 255.255.255.0; gateway 192.168.178.1;
<derfnam> aus ; zeilenumbruch machen
<derfnam> wollt jetzt nich alles vollspammen
<mgolisch> address
<mgolisch> darum gehts nicht
<mgolisch> sagte ich doch: syntax error
<mgolisch> :)
<derfnam> nur gings auch nich als ichs auf dhcp stehen hatte
<derfnam> jetzt sag networking restart:
<derfnam> grep: /etc/resolv.conf: no such file or directory
<derfnam> :-(
<mgolisch> erstell das ding halt
<mgolisch> oder trag den nameserver mit ein in der interfaces datei
<derfnam> okay, jetzt geht networking restart ohne fehler
<derfnam> nur: keine netzwerkverbindung :D
<derfnam> wenn ich auf dhcp stelle und dann networking restart mache hängt sich der prozess auf
<derfnam> geil :D
<derfnam> ging doch
<derfnam> hat nur sehr lange gedauert
<derfnam> und jetzt hat er eine ip für sich, die nichtmal in der iprange liegt die der router vergibt
<mgolisch> vermutlich autoconfig weil dein dhcp server nicht geht
<mgolisch> oder so
<derfnam> für die anderen beiden rechner im netzwerk funktioniert er jedoch
<derfnam> von dem einer auch 11.04 ist, der laptop an dem ich gerade sitze
<mgolisch> veieleicht ist die netzwerkkarte kaputt oder so
<derfnam> die ging vorm update noch
<mgolisch> wenn du manuell ne ip setzt kannst du den router pingen?
<mgolisch> oder nen anderen rechner?
<derfnam> sek
<derfnam> negativ
<bekks> WLAN?
<derfnam> ne
<mgolisch> und das kabel ist drin?
<derfnam> haha ja
<derfnam> ich kanns rausziehen
<derfnam> in den laptop stecken
<bekks> Was sagt denn dmesg, wenn Du das Kabel ziehst und wieder einsteckst.
<bekks> ?
<derfnam> also jetzt steckts drin
<derfnam> und der sagt
<derfnam> link is not ready
<bekks> Na also. :)
<derfnam> ....?
<bekks> Da ist keine Verbindung.
<derfnam> steck ich das kabel in den laptop
<derfnam> kommt direkt so ne meldung
<derfnam> eht0 verbindung hergestellt
<derfnam> *eth0
<derfnam> NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<derfnam> ich steck das wieder in den pc
<derfnam> link becomes ready
<derfnam> >.<
<derfnam> 100 mbit full duplex
<derfnam> dabei
<derfnam> hab ich das schon
<derfnam> 1000000x gemacht >.<.<.<.<.<.<.<.<
<bekks> Deine Tastatur ist kaputt.
<derfnam> auch
<derfnam> jetzt komm ich im firefox auf den router
<derfnam> aber nicht ins netz 
<mgolisch> hast du nen nameserver gesetzt?
<Guest69964> wo werden in ubuntu die mysql datenbanken/tabellen gespeichert ?
<derfnam> denke nicht
<derfnam> aber geht auch mit nameservereintrag nicht
<jokrebel> derfnam: probier mal ein "ping 194.25.2.129".
<Guest69964> ok habs
<derfnam> hab jetzt einfach auf dhcp gestellt und alles funktioniert
<derfnam> danke für eure geduld!
<jokrebel> haha
<Guest69964> ...
<ZackZarap> tag
<ZackZarap> jemand ne ahnung wie ich raus bekomme mit wieviel ram mein tomcat läuft? ist das das der wert der unter ps steht?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Oder Du schaust in die config.
<ZackZarap> -Xmx512M
<ZackZarap> ?
<ZackZarap> mhm key
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Wenn Du jetzt nachliest, was -Xmx tut, weisst Du es.
<ZackZarap> Headspace setzten t.t
<ZackZarap> danke
<ZackZarap> ne heapspace wird das geschrieben
<maria-chellini> hallo. mein internet ist bei ubuntu langsamer als mit windoof (kann doch eigentlich gar net sein ^^) - wie kann ich rausfinden woran das liegt?
<bekks> Definiere "langsamer". Wie genau misst du das?
<derElefant> maria-chellini: wlan oder lan?
<maria-chellini> derElefant : wlan
<bekks> derElefant: Das dürfte deswegen egal sein, weil 54MBit/s wahrscheinlich schneller als der Internetanschluss sind.
<derElefant> bekks: jain. ich hatte bei meinem notebook auch das problem
<derElefant> bekks: die lösung waren die powersafe optionen für das wlan anzupassen
<maria-chellini> powersafe optionen?? :D
<bekks> maria-chellini: Definiere "langsamer". Wie genau misst du das?
<derElefant> ja es gibt eine Datei die das regelt. Diese liegt in /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d
<derElefant> dort liegt die Datei wireless
<derElefant> handelt es sich denn um ein Notebook?
<maria-chellini> bekks  wie ich das messe?  gefühl einer frau ;-)   spaß beiseite - wenn ich unter windows seiten öffne gehen die schneller auf als unter ubuntu, deutlich schneller - so deutlich das ich keine stoppuhr brauche :D
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: tritt das Verhalten mit mehreren Browsern auf? 
<maria-chellini> derElefant  jawohl, ein notebook - acer aspire 6930
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: und kannst Du bei Zeiten pruefen, ob das bei einer Kabelverbindung auch auftritt? So koennte man moegliche Fehlerursachen ausschliessen
<maria-chellini> fuchs: jap, hab firefox, chromium und opera getestet - überall das selbe
<derElefant> maria-chellini: läuft das notebook im akkubetrieb?
<Fuchs> gut, also faellt eine Ursache schon mal weg
<DrRetro_> moin
<BigPapaJ> moin
<maria-chellini> derElefant  nein, laptop ist am stromkabel
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: eine Ueberpruefung mit Kabel waere nun praktisch, wenn es da auch langsam ist: ggf. Namensaufloesung
<BigPapaJ> welche Treiber brauch ich nochmal bei einer ATi Radeon X600 (RV380) 
<maria-chellini> fuchs  würd ich gern testen, hab aber kein kabel ^^
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: wenn es damit nicht auftritt: WLAN Treiber. Powermanagement ist eine Moeglichkeit unter mehreren dann, in dem Fall muesste man wissen, welche Karte da drin ist  (lspci sollte es verraten) 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: meinst Du, dass Du in absehbarer Zeit eins auftreiben kannst? Wuerde halt die Fehlersuche vereinfachen ...
<maria-chellini> fuchs  in absehbarer zeit sicher, nur net heute 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: in der Zwischenzeit kannst Du uns gerne mal die Ausgabe des Befehls  lspci  in einen pastebin Dienst kippen  (also nicht hier rein, wenn Du das noch nicht kennst: einfach fragen) 
<maria-chellini> http://pastebin.com/2jSYxd6z
<BigPapaJ> Ich hab hier ein Ubuntu 10.10 - welchen Treiber muß ich hernehmen daß die ATi X600 (RV380) sauber läuft? 
<Fuchs> hm. Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100  << eigentlich eine gute Karte 
<Fuchs> ich bezweifle, dass das an der oder am Treiber liegt. Ich wuerde dann wirklich versuchen mit einem Kabel zu probieren
<maria-chellini> fuchs  angenommen mit kabel wärs dann deutlich anders - wo würde dann der fehler liegen?
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: wenn es mit Kabel geht: vermutlich der Treiber der Intelkarte, 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: der kennt aber ein paar Optionen, eine davon ist in der Tat das Stromsparen
<Fuchs> das macht sie ein wenig langsamer, aber hier nicht merkbar, deswegen wuerde mich das erstaunen 
<maria-chellini> also kann ich momentan nix machen?
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: doch, allerdings sind das Dinge, die ich vorerst noch nicht anfassen wuerde
<maria-chellini> ok, dann kümmer ich mich erstmal ums kabel.. was ist denn mit der wireless datei von derElefant
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: die macht genau das, was ich gesagt habe: powersaving der Karte steuern
<Fuchs> kannst Du auch manuell via /sys oder /proc, aber eben, ich wuerde das erst tun, wenn klar ist, dass das nur mit WLAN so ist
<Fuchs> sonst liegt das Problem naemlich komplett woanders
<maria-chellini> ist also nur für akkubetrieb relevant?
<derElefant> maria-chellini in der regel ja. für den strombetrieb sollten die werte hoch sein. für akku niedrig
<derElefant> kann man sich ja trotzdem mal anshen die Datei
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: normalerweise greifen die Skripte nur dann, ja
<maria-chellini> derElefant: hier: http://pastebin.com/ZcadUFwa
<derElefant> maria-chellini: die Datei zeigt, dass im Akkubetrieb die Sende/Empfangsleistung runtergereglt wird. Da das Notebook aber am Strom hängt kann das vernachlässigt werden. Sollte das Notebook im Akkubetrieb laufen und das Problem bestehen könnte man die _batt Werte an die _ac Werte anpassen
<Fuchs> das Skript geht so bei iwlwifi eh nicht mehr
<derElefant> fuchs: warum?
<Fuchs> weil sich die Struktur unterhalb von /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/ geaendert hat
<Fuchs> aber gut, man kanns ja probieren, 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: darf ich ein    cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/power_level     sehen? 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: alternativ ein ls -l  cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/   (bitte nicht hier in den Kanal) 
<maria-chellini> datei oder verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden...
<Fuchs> genau das dachte ich mir 
<Fuchs> cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/power/control   bitte
<maria-chellini> der 2. befehl ging aber..
<Fuchs> ja, wird reihenweise Dateien ausgeben, vermutlich die gleichen wie bei mir
<Fuchs> ist aber irrelevant, das Skript erwartet eine andere Struktur
<maria-chellini> 2.abfrage hier: http://pastebin.com/2bDYdV0m
<maria-chellini> das andere hat "auto" als antwort ausgegeben
<Fuchs> ein cat auf das obige (control) und eins auf tx_power, bitte
<Fuchs> wenn das auto und 15 ist: ignorier das fuer den Moment
<maria-chellini> control hat auto ausgegeben
<maria-chellini> wie mach ich das für tx_power?
<Fuchs> cat /sys/class/net/wlan0/device/tx_power
<maria-chellini> 15
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: gut, besorg Dir ein Kabel 
<maria-chellini> ok fuchs   und was verrät dir auto und 15 nun ?
<Fuchs> die 5100 ist eine gute Karte, mit einem guten Treiber. Ich kann es nicht ausschliessen, aber es wuerde mich wundern, wenn der Fehler da liegt 
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: dass die Karte aktuell mit ordentlich Saft versorgt wird und entsprechend froehlich vor sich hinstrahlt 
<Fuchs> und ich denke, dass das nicht das Problem ist
<maria-chellini> na das klint ja schonmal gut :D
<maria-chellini> besten dank - ich werd rumtelefonieren und mir n kabel besorgen ;-) aber schonmal vielen dank für die erste hilft
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> wenn mir noch was einfaellt melde ich mich
<maria-chellini> mach das, supi
<Fuchs> ipv6 waere noch so ein Schuss ins Blaue, aber dass das bei allen Browsern greift ...
<maria-chellini> sagt mir gar nix ;-)
<Fuchs> natuerlich koennte man mal mit ping und nslookup schauen, wie gut Namensaufloesung und Verbindung tun, aber eben, ich moechte wirklich zuerst Fehlerquellen ausschliessen, ist einfacher als ein wenig ins Blaue zu schiessen
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tuning#Systemgrundlage
<maria-chellini> klaro, macht ja auch sinn... ich denk ich werd bis morgen eins oranisiert haben
<Fuchs> prima
<Fuchs> dann einfach hier melden. Ich werde morgen duch den Tag nicht hier sein (also mein Name erscheint hier, aber ich bin weg), aber da kann sicher auch jemand anderes schauen 
<Fuchs> einfach dann sagen, ob das Problem mit Kabel auch auftritt. Wenn ja: wuerde ich persoenlich mal die Namensaufloesung pruefen (das ist das, was Dir www.google.de in eine Adresse umwandelt)
<Fuchs> wenn die i.O. ist ... gute Frage. Mal sagen, was das genau fuer eine Internetverbindung ist. Ggf. noch am MTU Wert schrauben ... sehen wir dann, wenn wir wissen, ob es besser ist oder nicht
<maria-chellini> ok, ich merke es gibt so einige möglichkeiten ^^
<Fuchs> leider ja
<Fuchs> deswegen bin ich dankbar um moeglichst viel ausgeschlossene Fehlerquellen 
<ZackZarap> gibt es eine möglichkeit tomcat7 per packetverwaltung zu installieren so das es quasi wie tomcat6 "eingebaut" ist
<Fuchs> so, weg. Viel Erfolg, maria-chellini 
<Gulaschkanone> Problem: Bei mir ist in Flash die Audioausgabe versetzt um etwa eine halbe Sekunde
<ZackZarap> stelle gerade fest das mein system nur mit tomcat7 läuft, was halt doof ist wenn man per apt nur die 6 bekommen hat ;)
<maria-chellini> vielen dank - schönen aben fuchs
<soistdashalt> hallo leute
<soistdashalt> ich war schonmal hier vor ein paar Stunden, aus dem Grund: E-Mail + GMX = Funktioniert nicht.
<jokrebel> ,fn? Sita
<shetlandpony> Sita: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<soistdashalt> Und es Funktioniert in der Tat nicht.
<jokrebel> ,fn? soistdashalt
<shetlandpony> soistdashalt: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<jokrebel> Sita: sry
<soistdashalt> Ich habe versucht mich mit meinem GMX account via Evolution + Thunderbird anzumelden, und es funktioniert einfach nicht. Die Fehlermeldung ist folgende:
<soistdashalt> An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded: 5.3.2 sSorry, during probation period you are not allowed to use SMTP service [mp052]. Please verify that your email address is correct in your mail preferences and try again
<soistdashalt> und:
<soistdashalt> Sending of message failed. The message could not be sent because the connection to SMTP server mail.gmx.net was lost in the middle of the transaction. 
<soistdashalt> das ist die Fehlermeldung bei Thunderbird.
<soistdashalt> bei Evolution sagt er mir das selbe (Das, das Password halt falsch sei)
<jokrebel> soistdashalt: Sonderzeichen oder Umlaute im Passwort?
<|Frodo|> soistdashalt: kannst du denn im webmailer mit deinem username/passwd mails versenden?
<k1l> soistdashalt: hast du denn das pw mal geändert in der webseite?
<Minipluto> hiho, in diesem Thread wurde mir ein Tipp gegeben, einen eigenen X-Server für spiele einzurichten (passend zum Wiki Artikel): http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/waehrend-laufender-session-zwischen-unity-2d-u/#post-2943787 – mein Problem ist nun, dass Minecraft damit nicht startet und M.A.R.S extrem langsam (17 fps. Normalerweise 30fps mit Compiz und 60 fps ohne). Könnte sich da etwas mit einer separaten xorg.conf machen lassen, wie in ...
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zplxbx |        Während laufender Session zwischen Unity 2D und 3D wechseln › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Minipluto> ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigener_XServer_f%C3%BCr_Spiele#Eigene-xorg-conf beschrieben oder sollte ich das Problem woanders suchen?
<Minipluto> Primär gehts natürlich um der Problem in meinem Thread aber den Vorschlag von V for Vortex fand ich nicht schlecht
<soistdashalt> Also : 1. Sonderzeichen nicht direkt. Hatte zahlen im Password. Habe es dann geändert und nochmal gerade versucht. Ging nicht. In dem Webmailer selber (also auf Gmx.de) und dann verschicken etc. geht alles
<Longbottom> soistdashalt: Google liefert mir als ersten Treffer: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1050651-welcher-mailanbieter/ <- und der 6. bzw. 7. Post scheint die Lösung zu beinhalten.
<spm-Draget> Kann jemand im Wiki folgende Seite editieren, ich habe keine Account: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration . Die dort erwähnten Variablen und Beispiel Default-Config sind falsch, da die Namen schon vor einem halben Jahr geändert wurden. Der Rescue und UUID Eintrag z.B. sind ohne '_LINUX_'. Eine aktuelle Referenze gibt es unter:  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Simple-configuration
<soistdashalt> Oh. Das werde ich mal überprüfen. Hatte auch schon gegooglet aber nicht viel zeit mitgebracht. Sorry. Danke Longbottom !
<spm-Draget> Oder jemand schaut einfach mal nach, dass jemand anderes sich drum kümmert. Oder einfach nur einen fetten Hinweis auf die orginale Grub-Doku mit der Notiz, dass die aktuelle Beispieldatei fehlerhaft ist.
<jokrebel> soistdashalt: Überprüfe nochmal die Einstellungen für Port, Sicherheit und Authentifizierung. Auch der Benutzername sollte besser keine Schreibfehler aufweisen. Da ich leider kein GMX-Konto habe kann ich Dir aber nicht genau sagen, was da jeweis eingestellt sein muss.
<jokrebel> spm-Draget: Oder Du änderst das selber. Oder Du meckerst in #ubuntuusers. Bitte.
<soistdashalt> versuche es gleich mal sage euch dann bescheid. kurz weg
<apollo13> nix da
<apollo13> meckerer werden dort schnell entfernt
<spm-Draget> jokrebel: Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Mein Anliegen war nicht mekern, sondern ein Anmerkung wie man andere Benutzer vor einem Problem bewahren kann. Es würde mich freuen, wenn du dies auch so warnimmst, und nicht als 'Mekern' =)
<bekks> Bewahre die User doch einfach davor, und ändere es ;)
<spm-Draget> Ich habe keine Account und bin gerade beschäftigt. Ich werde es später aber ins Gentoo wiki eintragen. Schade, wenn die Fehlinfo auf dem ubuntu Wiki stehen bleibt.
<jokrebel> spm-Draget: Hab schon verstanden, aber 1.) kannst Du das auch selber ändern (Anmelden und loslegen dauert keine 5 Minuten) und 2.) ist hier _nicht_ #ubuntuusers. Punkt
<spm-Draget> Danke =9
<spm-Draget> Hab ich gern gemacht. Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Abend zusammen.
<badmox> nabend
<jokrebel> gute nacht allseits.
<shrekk> nabend
<badmox> ich hätte da immer noch ein problem mit dem session management das speichert einfach nicht meine Fenster oder es lädt sie nicht wieder nach dem neustart ich habe auch nicht wirklich was in den reported bugs gefunden 
<badmox> der reiter unter system > einstellungen > stsrtprogrsmme exestiert auch nicht mehr seit  11.04
<badmox> in compiz habe ich auch schon das speichern der fenster aktiviert ohne erfolg
<badmox> irgend wer ne idee ?
<aendegrest> N'Abend.
<ZackZarap> tag
<aendegrest> Kurz jemand ein kleinwenig Zeit, um bei einem Problem zu helfen? Stichwort ISO.
<k1l> ,frag? aendegrest 
<shetlandpony> aendegrest: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<GordonShamway200> hallo zusammen! Kennt ihr eine Seite oder Videos mit Python aufgaben wo man Schritt für schritt ein Objekt-orientiertes Programm erzeugt?
<soistdashalt> Also der Mann mit den Problemen ist zurück ^^ ich habe jetzt die adresse geändert und versuche es mal so.
<koegs> ,ot? GordonShamway200
<shetlandpony> GordonShamway200: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<aendegrest> Gut. Ich habe mir eine Applikation heruntergeladen, die als ISO daher kommt. Habe diese versucht mit gmount-iso einzuhängen: Klappt auch, die einzelnen Programmteile lassen sich aber wegen "unbekannter Fehler" nicht starten. Beim Versuch, das ISO zu entpacken, kommt die Meldung: "isoinfo: Short read on old image". Dachte ich eben, das File ist korrupt.. aber selbst nach neuem Herunterladen und überprüfen der Checksumme.. schein
<soistdashalt> Also der jenige der mir den Link zum Forum gegeben hat wegen des E-Mails problem's : Dankeschön !!
<aendegrest> Jemand schon "Erfahrungen" mit dem Fehler gemacht?
<soistdashalt> Es funktioniert jetzt Wunderbar. Ich habe -natürlich nicht- meine richtige Adresse eingegeben. Jetzt habe ich eine eingegeben die es in der Tat gibt. Und es funktioniert
<soistdashalt> Jetzt habe ich eine andere Frage. Mein Computer ist gerade in der Standby Modus gegangen - kann das sein? ^^ wenn ja - Wie stell ich den aus ?
<aendegrest> soistdashalt: Üblicherweise Menü -> Einstellungen -> Bildschirmschoner -> Energieverwaltung.
<bekks> Wenn Du sagst, das ist so, dann wird das wohl so sein :)
<soistdashalt> Habe ich gerade geguckt. Da war aber alles auf "nie" gestellt 
<soistdashalt> Der geht aber in den Standby Modus ^^
<aendegrest> (Seh ich das richtig, dass es hier üblicherweise etwas länger geht, bis eine Frage beantwortet wird? Oder werden noch mehr Info's benötigt?)
<soistdashalt> Ist schon richtig :D
<k1l> aendegrest: deine lange nachricht wurde nach "und überprüfen der Checksumme.. schein" abgeschnitten
<aendegrest> Oh. Okay.. Checksumme überprüft. Stimmt mit referenz überein.
<aendegrest> Das wär's auch schon.
<k1l> aendegrest: iso ist eigentlich unüblich. worum gehts denn genau?
<aendegrest> Um eine aus dem Internet geladene Applikation, wie bereits erwähnt. ISO ist doch einfach das Image einer CD?
<koegs> red nicht um den heissen brei, sag was für nen programm
<LetoThe2nd> aendegrest: welche applikation, link? 
<aendegrest> Link.. moment. (App: FL Studio 9, ist doch nicht relevant?)
<LetoThe2nd> aendegrest: ist sehr relevant.
<wangata> hey leute
<aendegrest> LetoThe2nd: http://www.boerse.bz/boerse/software-suche/windows-software/221643-fruity-loops-9-a.html (4er Thread)
<shetlandpony> aendegrest's url: http://tinyurl.com/3nbefyb
<aendegrest> Sorry, vergessen. ^^
<LetoThe2nd> aendegrest: brauchen wir nicht weiterreden, warezkids sind hoer ausdrücklich unerwünscht.
<LetoThe2nd> s/hoer/hier/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: aendegrest: brauchen wir nicht weiterreden, warezkids sind hier ausdrücklich unerwünscht.
<aendegrest> Ehm, 'tschuldigung.
<aendegrest> 1. Ist das (glücklicherweise, noch) hierzulande (Schweiz) legal für den privaten Gebrauch. 2. Eher eine Moralfrage und 3. geht es ja wirklich nicht um die Applikation, sondern darum, dass ich ein stinknormales ISO nicht öffnen kann, weil vielleicht meine Programme (gmount-iso) beschädigt, ungeeignet oder was auch immer sind.
<apollo13> aendegrest: in dem channel hier aber nicht, ende der diskussion
<LetoThe2nd> aendegrest: nobody cares. EOS, EOD.
<Fuchs> 1) nein, ist es nicht 2) das ist OT  3) bitte frag woanders, wir moechten damit hier nichts zu tun haben
<aendegrest> Gut. Ich danke trotzdem.
<wangata> huhu kennt sich einer mit der terratec 5.1 Sk aus ?=
<wangata> frage schon selbst beantwortet
<stefon> hey
<stefon> ich hab ein problem, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hat sich einiges zugetragen und irgendwie hab ich das gefühl als würde mir jemand absichtlich steine in den weg legen
<stefon> im grunde geht es darum nur mein eclipse wieder richtig zum laufen zu bekommen, warum es nicht geht weiß ich nicht und ich hab mich nach hin und her und wegen anderen gründen dazu entschlossen ubuntu neu zu installieren
<stefon> mein problem ist, ich sitze an einem alten laptop, er kann von usb stick booten, cdrohling hab ich leider keine, läuft dann aber aufs gleiche raus
<stefon> ich schalte den laptop an
<stefon> und drücke f12 um ins menü zu kommen in dem ich meine boot device auswählen kann
<stefon> f12 drücken funktioniert prächtig
<stefon> jedoch sobald ich das menü sehe funktioniert kein tastendruck mehr
<wangata> Hastdu eine Funktionstaste?
<stefon> ich habe versucht das label boot von der platte zu entfernen, was mir nicht hilft, weil er dann einfach von der ersten partition bootet
<stefon> meinst du die fn taste?
<wangata> jba
<wangata> ja
<wangata> hast du eventuell daran rumgespielt?
<stefon> ja die hab ich, aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich eine externe tastatur benutze, weil die am laptop nicht mehr geht :D
<k1l> stefon: also bei der auswahl im boot device menü sollte noch nichts rumfummeln ausser dem bios.
<k1l> stefon: achso. na das ist was anderes
<stefon> ich meinte die boot device order
<wangata> erst alles mit standart einstellen sonst kann man probleme kriegen
<stefon> ich würde dort einfach gern den eintrag 5. usb device auswählen und von usb mein ubuntu image laden
<wangata> und ich kann wetten das es was mit der FN Taste zu tun hat
<k1l> stefon: dann stell die boot reihenfolge auf usb-hdd-....
<stefon> ja mein problem ist dass ich nichts verstellen kann
<stefon> die tasten gehen ja eben nicht
<stefon> sobald das betriebssystem geladen ist funktioniert alles
<k1l> stefon: weil im bios bzw im boot-menü die tasten nicht gehen?
<stefon> so schauts aus
<wangata> ja logisch
<stefon> zu beginn, also wenn das bios alles checkt, funktioniert die tastatur noch
<wangata> die FN tasten gehen nicht in diesem Menu
<stefon> die benutz ich auch nicht eigentlich
<wangata> das ist ja dafuer gedacht, dass du z.B. Wlan an und ausschaltest.
<stefon> weil ich ja eben die externe tastatur benutze
<k1l> dann fällt mir spontan keine idee ein, ausser entweder cd besorgen und hoffen, dass der cd zuerst abfragt oder hdd ausbauen und per adapter am pc installieren
<stefon> nein mein problem ist hdd ist an erster stelle
<wangata> extern ?
<stefon> wie gesagt, ich hab probiert das label boot von der ersten partition weg zu machen
<k1l> stefon: das ist aber kein ubuntu problem, dass deine tastatur kaputt ist und die externe nicht im bios geht
<stefon> ja das mit der externen tastatur klingt blöd :D aber ich benutz den laptop als desktop rechner
<k1l> stefon: das bootlable ist egal
<wangata> nochmal... Externe HDD? oder Interne.
<k1l> es geht ums bios
<k1l> wangata: das hat damit nichts zu tun
<stefon> ja das stimmt, ich dachte aber vlt hat jmd eine idee wie ich irgendein startprogramm in den mbr laden kann, was mir dann mein ubuntu image lädt
<stefon> also quasi ubuntu aus ubuntu raus neu installieren
<stefon> ohne umweg über den usb stick
<k1l> stefon: also: interne-tastatur reparieren, cd probieren und hoffen, dass er von da installiert oder hdd ausbauen und extern bespielen
<stefon> von usb stick lädt er, das hab ich vor ein paar tagen erst probiert
<stefon> das macht mich ja grade eben wahnsinnig
<stefon> also am stick liegts nicht
<k1l> an dem rechner?
<stefon> die interne tastatur zu reparieren bringt nix, da kam mal etwas luftfeuchtigkeit hin, wenn ihr versteht :D
<stefon> naja der rechner funktioniert prima, bis auf dass er evtl 4-5 jahre alt ist
<stefon> also ich hatte damit nie probleme, nur eben jetzt kurz nach dem start geht die tastatur nicht mehr, weder die externe noch die interne
<stefon> was mich wahnsinnig macht ist, dass es vorgestern noch ging, da hab ich ubuntu vom stick laden können
<stefon> warum er mir das jetzt verweigert weiß ich auch nicht
<stefon> ich hab auch die festplatte schon ausgebaut und dann lädt er vom stick, was ich vergessen hatte, ist dass die platte ja bei systemstart eingebaut sein muss, damit linux die auch erkennt
<stefon> jedenfalls war mir dass dann zu heikel das ding während dem laufen wieder rein zu stecken
<stefon> sind schließlich meine sachen drauf
<stefon> ich nehm mal an ihr seid genauso ratlos wie ich
<k1l> stefon: ich kann dir generell erstmal ein backup ans herz legene
<stefon> das hatte ich auch im sinn
<stefon> aber es ist halb 12
<stefon> :D
<stefon> und wenn alles weg ist, naja gut, dann ist halt mal aufgeräumt
<lotter> Hallo Zusammen
<stefon> gut ich versuch das mal mit backup und solchem quatsch, und dann muss ich halt nochmal probieren
<stefon> vlt entscheidet er sich genauso spontan wieder die tastatur zu erkennen
<stefon> ich will schließlich nicht mein lebenlang nur von platte starten können
<lotter> weiss jemand wie ich den Tastaturindikator wegbekomme? Habe vergessen nodeadkeys auszuwählen, habe das zwar nachträglich geändert aber jetzt habe ich immer den doofen Indikator.
<stefon> weil das ubuntu 11.04 update von 10.04 war total fürn die hose
<KeKsCoRe> hallo :) 
<stefon> also leute, danke für die zeit, so hab ich meinen ärger etwas los bekommen
<stefon> machts gut :)
<stefon> vlt komm ich nachher nochmal on und berichte
<stefon> oder morgen
<stefon> servus.
<KeKsCoRe> kurz und Knapp: wie bekomm ich den netbook-launcher von 10.04 in 10.10 zum laufen ... ich find den neuen einfach dreck ^^ ... 
<Doerte> Hi, ich habe eine .iso Datei gemountet. Und möchte eine Datei auf executable stellen. Allerdings wenn ich dies per "chmod +x" machen will, gibt er mir zurück,d ass das Dateisystem "nur lesbar" ist. Wie kann ich die .exe Datei nun ausführbar machen? Ich nutze Ubuntu 11.04
<KeKsCoRe> naja dann halt nich ... gute nacht
<ppq> Doerte: nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe von 'mount'
<ppq> ,paste? Doerte
<shetlandpony> Doerte: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<lotter> weiss jemand wie ich den Tastaturindikator wegbekomme? Habe vergessen nodeadkeys auszuwählen, habe das zwar nachträglich geändert aber jetzt habe ich immer den doofen Indikator. ich will aber keine 2 layouts.
<ppq> lotter: entfern das andere
<Doerte> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398570/
<Doerte> So?
<ppq> ne ;)
<lotter> ppq: das funktioniert aber nur bis zur Abmeldung bzw. Neustart. Habe es schon mit dem gconf-editor versucht aber nutzt auch nix.
<ppq> Doerte: die ausgabe des befehls "mount" im terminal
<ppq> lotter: meinst du gerade den indikator oder das andere layout? ich meinte letzteres - und zwar in dem einstellungsdialog, in dem du das nodeadkeys layout hinzugefügt hast
<Doerte> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/398572/ Ist die 14. (letzte) Zeile das gemountete CD image.
<ppq> Doerte: achja, übrigens: wenn du ein windows-programm mit wine ausführen möchtest, muss die datei gar nicht +x haben. einfach 'wine /pfad/zur/datei.exe'
<ppq> ein cd-image rw gemountet? :D
<Doerte> Echt? Danke, ich probiers gleich.
<lotter> ppq: ja, in dem Einstellungsdialog. Nachdem ich dann Deutschland entfernt habe soll ja dann nur Deutschland Akzenttasten deaktivieren da stehen
<ppq> joa
<Doerte> keine Ahnung, habe die erstbeste Beschreibung genommen die ich im internet fand ^
<lotter> aber beim Abmelden oder Neustart haut er mir wieder den eintrag Deutschland rein und dadurch auch den Keyboardindicator
<ppq> lotter: ich kenne den dialog nicht, aber kann man da ein standardlayout festlegen?
<Doerte> Okay danke, reicht vorerst. werde mir aber nochmal das mit dem mounten von CDs durchlesen ^^
<Doerte> bb
<lotter> ppq: leider nicht. System > Einstellungen> Tastatur dann Belegungen
<ppq> lotter: ich habe weder gnome noch ubuntu, kann gerade nicht nachsehen
<lotter> ppq: habe schon unter Vmware nochmal ne Ubuntu Installation gemacht und mal verglichen aber finde nichts da ja keine Xorg.conf mehr vorhanden ist oder irre ich mich da?
<lotter> ppq: schade
<ppq> lotter: ein uneleganter würgaround: "setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys" als auostart
<ppq> lotter: mit der xorg.conf hat das erstmal nichts am hut
<lotter> ppq: ja damit habe ich schon verglichen mit setxkbdmap -v bekommst du ja das Ergebnis. Unter Vmware- Ubuntu wird unter symbols nodeadkeys angezeigt 
<lotter> ppq: unter meiner "richtigen Installation" um es mal so zu nennen ergibt die Ausgabe bei Symbols: pc+de+inet(evdev)
<lotter> irgendwo muss er das ja ändern
<ppq> joa, macht jede desktop umgebung für sich.. mittels setxkbmap. wieso das bei dir nicht beständig ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären
<lotter> ppq: scheint wohl ein bug zu sein wie ich gelesen habe. 
<dAnjou> öh, was zur hölle. ich kann von meinem natty, das sich hier im wlan befindet und per dhcp ne ip kriegt keine anderen rechner im lokalen netz pingen. auch pingen kann ich den rechner nich.
<dAnjou> es zeigt an, dass er im wlan is und ifconfig zeigt auch ne ip, die garantiert nich statisch festgelegt wurde
<dAnjou> auch das router-interface zeigt den rechner als client
<dAnjou> wth is da wieder los
<dAnjou> auch die system-überwachung zeigt mir n bisl traffic
<dAnjou> im byte bereich
<dAnjou> jetzt gehts wieder
<dAnjou> hab mich nur neu verbunden
<dAnjou> aber das hatte ich 5 min zuvor auch schon
<omani> wie ging das nochmal mit dem löschen "rm" AUßER "! (foo)" wenn ich getops an habe?
<omani> lösch alles außer foo ging irgendwie so -> "rm * !(foo)"
<omani> wisst ihr was ich meine?
<GordonShamway200> kann mir mal einer erklären warum meine umgebungsvariable java_home nicht geändert wird?
<GordonShamway200> ich habe die änderungen in /root/.profile als auch in ~/.profile geschrieben
<omani> auch gesourced?
<GordonShamway200> jo
<GordonShamway200> ich kriege gerade die Meldung
<GordonShamway200> /opt/jdk1.6 ungültiger bezeichner
<GordonShamway200> aber das verzeichnis ist da
<dAnjou> GordonShamway200: was tust du da???
<dAnjou> es gibt java in den quellen
<GordonShamway200> das will ich aber nicht
<dAnjou> auch sun java (oder inzwischen oracle?)
<dAnjou> und die profile wird nich benutzt, wenn es eine bash_profile gibt
<dAnjou> und sowieso is das ein einziges wirrwarr, wann da was benutzt wird
<dAnjou> anscheinend werden die *profile nur bei logins benutzt oder so (aber das is jetz halb geraten und halb schlecht erinnert)
<GordonShamway200> ach ich versuche pentaho business server zu installieren
<GordonShamway200> java hatte ich zuvor aus den quellen isntalliert
<GordonShamway200> damit gehts aber nicht
<GordonShamway200> also habe ich das manuell wie im video heruntergeladen
<GordonShamway200> und wollte die umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME setzen
<GordonShamway200> aber er belässt es immer auf die Systemvoreingestellte /usr/bin/java
<dAnjou> geduld war auch nich seine stärke
<ring1> 10min muss reichen ;)
<k1l> ich wollte grade ne antowrt posten, aber wer nicht will der hat schon. gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-01
<lotter> so keyboard problem ist gelöst. :D
<mejo> hey
<mejo> ich versuch grad, pidgin im neuen ubuntu 11.04 einzurichten
<mejo> so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht
<mejo> gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, diese buttons oben in der leiste mit pidgin zu nutzen? ich meine die wo empathy und gwibber integriert sind
<mejo> ist ja irgendwie blöd, dass das applet eh da ist, ich es aber nicht nutzen kann, weil ich pidgin statt empathy verwendet
<bazZi> Guten Morgen
<bazZi> ich möchte meinen IR receiver einrichten und komme nicht weiter
<bazZi> hat jemand erfahrung mit lirc?
<bazZi> ich suche die ID für meinen HP IR Receiver
<bazZi> Habe fragen zur Einrichtung von Lirc unter ubuntu 10.04
<|Frodo|> bazZi: du bist recht früh dran...  es kommen sicher nachher noch experten, die dir helfen können. ich kann es leider nicht. :-(
<bazZi> hey frodo
<bazZi> wenigstens jemand mit dem man sich unterhalten kann...
<bazZi> |Frodo|, wenigstens jemand mit dem man sich unterhalten kann...
<koegs> bazZi: zum unterhalten gibt es schliesslich #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bazZi> koegs, ich will mich über ubuntu unterhalten
<bazZi> so ein paar noob fragen
<bazZi> die kann ich ja sonst nicht stellen
<joschi> ,frag? bazZi
<shetlandpony> bazZi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<bazZi> bin schon bissl länger heute hier und hab die frage alle std gestellt fast
<bazZi> also
<joschi> bazZi: ich habe ein backlog und kann das lesen. du stellst aber nur metafragen
<bazZi> bin dabei lirc einzurichten auf meinem ubuntu 10.04
<bazZi> hab nen hp IR receiver
<bazZi> hänge nun bei einem punkt des guides
<bazZi> da heisst es sudo rmmod lirc_mceusb doch da gibt es den fehler ERROR: Module lirc_mceusb does not exist in /proc/modules
<bazZi> nun hänge ich etwas bei der einrichtung
<koegs> am besten verlinkst du erstmal den guide, damit wir wissen worauf du dich beziehst...
<joschi> bazZi: das modul muss natürlich auch geladen sein, bevor du es wieder entfernen kannst ;)
<joschi> bazZi: kurz und knapp, ignorier die meldung
<bazZi> ich folge dieser Anleitung: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=99483&page=2
<bazZi> Punkt 20 hänge ich
<bullgard4> gedit zeigt mir den Inhalt einer XML-Dokuments ohne Formatierung (z. B. Zeilenumbrüche) an. Welches Programm kann mir diese Datei augenfreundlicher gegliedert anzeigen?
<bullgard4> s/einer/eines/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: gedit zeigt mir den Inhalt eines XML-Dokuments ohne Formatierung (z. B. Zeilenumbrüche) an. Welches Programm kann mir diese Datei augenfreundlicher gegliedert anzeigen?
<deem> bullgard4: mal mit firefox vesucht?
<bullgard4> noch nicht.
<joschi> bazZi: lies doch einfach nochmal was ich geschrieben habe
<deem> ansonsten wenn du das ding editieren willst. fällt mir nur vim ein
<joschi> bullgard4: wenn die XML-Datei überhaupt zeilenumbrüche enthält, kann sie ein gescheiter editor (vim, emacs, kate) auch anzeigen. ansonsten bräuchtest du einen editor, der den dom-tree des XML-dokuments darstellt. firefox kann das wie deem erwähnt hat, allerdings nur anzeigen aber nicht editieren
<bazZi> joschi, ja hab gelesen das ich es ignorieren soll. dachte nur bissl hintergrundwissen kann nich schaden
<bazZi> dann bin ich jetzt durch mit einrichten
<bazZi> aber ein punkt hab ich noch 
<bazZi> sudo irw klappt auch nicht, bzw es tut sich nix wenn ich den befehl eingebe.
<bullgard4> deem, joschi Firefox klappt. --  Danke!
<IchGuckLive> Guten Morgen , Ein USB stick wird von ubuntu als Read only gemountet  von windows als schreibbar ,KANN ich den remounten als schreibbar ?
<IchGuckLive> in Media steht das teil drinn 
<deem> IchGuckLive: ntfs?
<IchGuckLive> fat32
<deem> dann versuchs mal hiermit sudo mount -t vfat  -o utf8,umask=007,gid=46 <Gerät> <Ordner>
<IchGuckLive> umount hat ihn schonmal rausgeworfen 
<deem> aber eigentlich sollte das ubuntu von alleine machen
<IchGuckLive> irgendwie hat hardy da von der CNC einen ordner angelegt der von windows auch nicht löschbar ist 
<IchGuckLive> der ordner ist in lucid nicht sichtbar nur in windows 
<deem> IchGuckLive: hat der ordner einen . vorm namen?
<IchGuckLive> nein 
<deem> versuch trotzdem mal ein strg+h, vielleicht zeigt ers dann an. ansonsten "ls -la" wenn er ihn dann nicht anzeigt, weiß ichs nicht. ich würde dann wohl formatieren.
<IchGuckLive> deem: treffer viele fragezeichen vor dem ordner 
<deem> viele fragezeichen?
<deem> dann ist er vermutlich falsch codiert und lucid zeigt ihn nicht an, weil es damit nichts anfangen kann
<IchGuckLive> windows kann ihn auch nicht lesen also format den stick 
<IchGuckLive> deem: geht widder nach formatieren danke
<deem> ich hab hier ein kleines problem mit meinem 11.04. versuche ich zu booten lande ich jedesmal im initramfs. die installation lief ohne irgendwelche fehler ab. jemand ne idee?
<usch> Guten Morgen! Weiß zufällig einer, welche Version von encfs bei Natty standardmäßig aus den Repos installiert wird?
<TheInfinity> usch: packages.ubuntu.com
<usch> TheInfinity: auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen...
<deem> wie war das doch gleich? das fs wird auf dem md device erst erstellt und nicht auf den partitionen?
<bauruine> deem, richtig. 
<deem> bauruine: danke
<bauruine> wie finde ich am einfachsten heraus welche physikalische festplatte welches /dev/sdx ist?
<bauruine> mit hdparm über die seriennummer?
<waza-ari> Hey all. Ich habe einen Brother Drucker, der die Einstellungen aus Cups (oder Endprogrammen) nicht übernimmt, ich also die "/usr/Brother/Printer/(Modelname)/inf/br(Modelname)rc" Datei ändern muss. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, unter diesem Vorraussetzungen zwei Drucker mit zwei verschiedenen Profilen (meinetwegen S/W und Farbe mit hoher Quali) anzulegen? Einfach clonen oder in cups mehrfach anlegen reicht nicht, da die Einstell
<waza-ari> ungen dort ja nicht übernommen werden. Jemand ne Idee?
<joschi> bauruine: `sudo smartctl -i /dev/sdX`
<usch> nun versuche ich, die aktuelle version zu installieren und bekomme beim ./configure eine fehlermeldung, mit der ich nicht viel anfangen kann. http://paste.ubuntu.com/615703/
<usch> (encfs)
<usch> problem gelöst: habe es aus diesem ppa installiert. https://launchpad.net/~carsten-uppenbrink-net/+archive/c-uppenbrink
<Moritz24M> #
<wangata> hi leute weiss jemand ob man forsaken world auf ubuntu laufen lassen kann
<deem> wangata: wird das nativ unterstützt oder ist das ne exe?
<dAnjou> wangata: ähm, probieren geht über studieren?
<deem> ,appdb? wangata, ansonsten hier reinschauen:
<shetlandpony> wangata, ansonsten hier reinschauen, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<wangata> ging gestern nicht, game crashed beim starten
<wangata> habe ich
<deem> wangata: und was steht da?
<dAnjou> wangata: dann wohl eher nicht
<wangata> hm
<deem> wangata: "Garbage" steht da. Also läuft es nicht
<wangata> also virtual box installieren und darauf windows
<deem> richtig
<deem> oder dual boot
<wangata> nee vb reicht
<dAnjou> whoohoo, n 3D-spiel in ner vm
<dAnjou> viel spaß
<dAnjou> das soll gehen?
<deem> dAnjou: türlich geht das. windows xp mit guest additions =)
<deem> dann hat man auch 3d beschleunigung
<deem> wangata: aber du hattest doch diese SIS grafikkarte?
<wangata> ^^jo
<wangata> aber ist mein homerechner dann
<wangata> mit ati hd 5670
<deem> ah. na dann
<wangata> css sollte laufen oder?
<deem> sollte
<deem> aber das kannst du alles in der appdb rausfinden
<deem> einfach namen eingeben und auf suchen klicken
<dAnjou> deem: enter geht nich?
<dAnjou> und wo muss ich den namen eingeben?
<wangata> gut weiss ich bescheid, deem zockst du auch?
<deem> dAnjou: wie enter geht nicht?
<deem> dAnjou: wovon redest du?
<deem> wangata: nein
<dAnjou> deem: naja, wenn ich den namen eingegeben habe, kann ich dann nich auch enter drücken?
<wangata> sollte wohl witzig sein
<deem> dAnjou: weiß nicht wie die winehq seite das macht
<deem> dAnjou: musst du ausprobieren
<k1l> dAnjou: abmarsch
<Steeltip__> Hallo Leute, Ist mal bitte jemand so freundlich und sagt mir wie ich herausfinde ob Hardware Raidcontroller oder softraid benutzt wird ?
<deem> Steeltip__: "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Steeltip__> danke deem, da sind 2 devices gelistet mit status active ? software ?
<deem> Steeltip__: muss dann software sein, da dieser befehl keine hw raids listet
<Steeltip__> vielen lieben dank deem
<WasserDragoon> hi ist es möglich eine liste zu bekommen von servern, die ich per ssh besucht habe? ist schon etwas her und weiß die adresse nicht mehr
<WasserDragoon> hab auch bereits mein glück mit strg+r in der konsole versucht, is nur leider so lang her dass da nix mehr is
<fornext_> #gent.de
<fornext_> join #gento.de
<apollo13> WasserDragoon: nein
<WasserDragoon> apollo13: ok schade, danke
<apollo13> das war ja einfach *hmm*
<deem> gibt es eine möglichkeit per dpkg-reconfigure oder ähnlichem die fstab zu konfigurieren oder _muss_ man dies bei einem debootstrap manuell machen?
<ppq> deem: manuell
<deem> dacht ich mir fast :D
<jokrebel> hi
<eni23> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein kleienes problem. ich habe einen server mit ubuntu 9.04 der ging eine weile vergessen. nun scheint es keine updates mehr zu geben und ich kann ihn nicht mehr upgraden. weiss da jemand rat?
<LetoThe2nd> eni23: die sources aufs archiv umstellen. dann soltlest du zumindest upgrade können
<eni23> müsste ich nicht zuerst auf 9.10 updaten?
<LetoThe2nd> eni23: nein, zuallererst musst du backups machen. dann auf 9.10 upgraden.
<eni23> backups mach ich täglich
<eni23> wo finde ich die archiv-quellen?
<ppq> de.archive.ubuntu.com in der sources.list durch old-releases.ubuntu.com ersetzen
<ppq> dann einmal 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' und dann kannst du mit update-manager auf 9.10 upgraden
<ppq> kannst du auch vorher, aber einmal die jaunty pakete auf den neusten stand zu bringen schadet auf keinen fall
<ppq> karmic ist noch im normalen repo (de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> (obwohl tot)
<LetoThe2nd> (wobei man anmerken muss, dass bei gut gepflegten backups das neuaufsetzen plus daten und konfig restore deutlich schneller geht als zwei versionsupgrades plus die danach fälligen sanierungsmassnahmen)
<ppq> dann auf 10.04 und glücklich sein :)
<ppq> ack
<eni23> hmm ein neuaufsetzen möchte ich weniger gerne weil auf dem teil eine selbstgebastelte stream-website läuuft und das einrichten von allem drum und dran sicher viel längers dauert
<LetoThe2nd> eni23: wenn das bastelzeug nach den upgrades noch geht, hast du recht. wenn nicht... ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ausserdem, ich sagte "gut gepflegte backups" - dazu gehören nicht nur festplaten, sondern auch die dokumentation der einrichtungsprozeduren usw.usf. :-)
<eni23> naja da happert es hingegen ein wenig, ausserdem ist das alles schon jahre her und douk abe ich ca 40 zeilen bash-zeugs aber sehr wenig "menschen-text" der mir helfen würde wofür das alles ist
<LetoThe2nd> dann viel spass.
<eni23> haha
<eni23> am besten ich lasse es einfach ;)
<jokrebel> .oO( ist auch keine langfristige Lösung )
<eni23> ich probier jetzt mal ein upgrade via alternate-cd (cdromupgrade) dannach geht es weiter nach 10.04 auch mit einem alternate-cdromupgrade
<eni23> wenn das alles schief läuuft setze ich haalt 10.04 neu auf :(
<eni23> wenn ich absolutes glück habe muss ich nur die ssh-keygeschichte neu einrichten und gut ist. das ist aber wohl eher utopisch
<deem> hi. bekomme jedesmal wenn ich booten möchte ne kernel panic: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" das heißt doch soviel wie: "Er kann / nicht mounten, weil er es nicht findet" richtig?
 * jokrebel sagt schon mal toitoitoi
<jokrebel> deem: IMHO könnte ein fsck von LiveCD aus bei sowas helfen.
<deem> jokrebel: das system ist komplett neu aufgesetzt
<jokrebel> deem: könnt ja dabei auch was schiefgelaufen sein. Oder einfach die HD defekt?
<Streamstormer> deem: CD gecheckt?
<deem> Streamstormer: welche cd?
<deem> jokrebel: die hds sind i.O
<deem> jokrebel: das system lief auch schon ein paar minuten, aber seitdem ich die pakete von meinem alten rechner nachinstalliert habe läuft da nun nix mehr
<Streamstormer> deem: deine Installations CD?!?
<deem> Streamstormer: ich hab per debootstrap installiert
<Streamstormer> deem: aso sorry...
<jokrebel> deem: …sind in Ordnung weil…?
<jokrebel> deem: Und was genau hast Du "vom alten Rechner" (und wie) nachinstalliert?
<deem> jokrebel: weil sie ganz neu sind, da vorher ein windows 7 drauf lief und da nie probleme waren
<deem> jokrebel: installiert hab ich das mit eine packages.list und xargs wie im wikiartikel
<deem> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketliste-zur-Wiederherstellung-erzeugen
<jokrebel> deem: Und das beiweist die Funktionstüchtigkeit zu _jetzigen_ Zeitpunkt genau gar nicht.
<deem> jokrebel: sie funktionieren. glaub mir einfach
<jokrebel> deem: "alte" und "neue" Ubuntuversion ist aber schon identisch (nur so zur Sicherheit)?
<deem> jokrebel: ja, beides 10.04.2
<jokrebel> deem: Vielleicht wurde ja nur Grub nicht korrekt erzeugt…
<deem> jokrebel: und deshalb sagt er mir, dass er die / partition nicht mounten kann?
<deem> klingt ein wenig weit hergeholt
<jokrebel> ja?
<deem> ich glaube eher, es liegt an meiner fstab oder an meine mdadm.conf
<deem> fsck sagt btw, dass beide partitionen sauber sind
<bekks> Wie hast Du fsck aufgerufen?
<deem> bekks: fsck /dev/md0
<bekks> -f vergessen
<deem> meine grub.cfg sagt, dass mein root dateisystem auf md0 liegen würde. wie kommt es darauf. mein / system ist md1
<jokrebel> deem: Dachte dass es an Grub liegt ist weit hergeholt :-P
<deem> jokrebel: dachte ich auch. hätte nicht gedacht, dass grub so blöd ist
<deem> wie sag ich dem, dass mein / device md1 und nicht md0 ist?
<deem> in der datei /boot/grub/grub.cfg soll man ja nicht rumeditieren
<eni23> also das upgrade von 9.04auf 9.10 hat problemlos funktioniert. auch meine streaming-bastellösung läuuft noch einwandfrei. auch dasmit den ssh-keys klappt noch
<jokrebel> deem: Hab da mal was gehört von verwechselten Platten, find es aber grad nicht mehr…
<jokrebel> deem: Du verscheigst da aber nicht zufällig was wie RAID oder Verschlüsselt?
<jokrebel> +w
<deem> jokrebel: verschlüsselt ist da nichts. was meinst du mit "was wie RAID"?
<mgolisch> und das raid war da schon drauf?
<jokrebel> deem: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<mgolisch> er sagt doch er hat ein md device
<mgolisch> also hat er wohl raid
<deem> mgolisch: das hab ich händisch angelegt mit mdadm
<mgolisch> nach der installation?
<deem> nein davor
<deem> logischerweise :D
<mgolisch> ah okay
<deem> md device erstellet. gemountet und dann per debootstrap installiert
<deem> danach hat das auch gebootet. aber seitdem ich eben die pakete von meinem alten rechner nachinstalliert habe bootet da nichts mehr
<deem> ich weiß ja auch was es ist, nur wie krieg ich grub dazu md1 und nicht md0 zu benutzen, ohne dass ich die grub.cfg editieren muss?
 * jokrebel is raus (da von RAID keine Ahnung)
<jokrebel> deem: kA ob das auch auf RAID zutrifft: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<deem> ich frage mich grade ob grub überhaupt von einem md device booten kann, da das ja eigentlich erst nach systemstart zusammengebaut wird
<eni23> äm hallo. mir ist da gerade was ganz komisches auf meinem server aufgefallen. es erscheint nur auf dem bildschirm:  "login incorrect. give root password to maintance. or press ctrl-d to continue". die session ist aber sonst deutsch
<deem> obwohl meine kiste hier auch /boot als root in grub benutzt
<eni23> bei ssh sessions habe ich das noch nie gesehen. kennt das jemand?
<eni23> da hab ich mir was eingefangen?
<mgolisch> deem: doch
<mgolisch> wenn man das mdraid modul laedt kann er das
<deem> das ist geladen
<deem> also es steht in der grub.cfg
<mgolisch> jo dann sollte das gehen
<mgolisch> fragt sich nur woher das update-grub die sachen wie root= und so hernimmt
<mgolisch> evtl parsed es die fstab?
<mgolisch> ist die richtig?
<deem> die fstab ist richtig
<deem> die uuids hab ich von /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<deem> mgolisch: meine kiste hier nimmt auch /boot as set root devive. und das root=UUID= setzt er ja nochmal extra
<greenix> hallo, ich benutze natty 64 bit und habe ein soundproblem, der ton wird bei manchen liedern leiser und dann gleich wieder lauter. das alles passiert programmunabhängig
<mgolisch> bootet grub denn den kernel?
<greenix> also man hat dann so ein ruckeln im ton, was total unangenehm klingt
<mgolisch> deem: das set root sagt dem grub ja nur welches device /boot enthaelt
<greenix> achja, es sind 5.1 boxen angeschlossen
<deem> mgolisch: wie sehe ich ob grub den kernel bootet?
<mgolisch> naja gibt dir grub ne fehlermeldung oder was genau passiert?
<mgolisch> oder sagt das initrd es kann deine root partition nicht mounten?
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit unter Ubuntu festzustellen, ob die LAN-Schnittstelle einen HW-Defekt hat?
<deem> mgolisch: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<mgolisch> k also kann grub den kernel booten
<deem> ich musste auch das hier noch anhängen, denn sonst bootet mein system jedesmal in eine initramfs "libahci.skip_host_reset=0"
<jokrebel>  oliver1: was ist denn das Problem?
<greenix> also keiner ahnung von soundproblemen??
<deem> ,geduld? greenix 
<shetlandpony> greenix: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<oliver1> jokrebel: ich habe auf einmal keine Verbindung mehr über den LAN-Port. Ich habe das Kabel und den Port (an der Fritzbox) ausgetauscht und auch den FB mal neu gestartet. Leider ohne Erfolg. Nun hege ich den Verdacht, dass die LAN-Schnittstelle eine Defekt hat. Und das versuche ich nun festzustellen.
<mgolisch> deem: mal das initramfs neu gebaut?
<jokrebel> FB?
<deem> mgolisch: nein. versuch ich mal eben
<oliver1> jokrebel: Fritzbox
<Zoidberg7> leuchtet eine LED am LAN Port, wenn das Netzwerkkabel eingesteckt ist? Was passiert bei console: ifconfig ? Wird der LAN Port angezeigt?
<oliver1> Zoidberg7: Moment bitte
<deem> mgolisch: jetzt sacht er einfahc nur "error: no such disk" und ich bin im grub rescue
<oliver1> Zoidberg7: das Lämpchen leuchtet nicht, die Ausgabe ist wie folgt: http://pastebin.com/zn3khQK2
<jokrebel> oliver1: und WLAN geht anscheinend?
<oliver1> ja
<oliver1> Gott sei Dank :-)
<mgolisch> deem: in der grub shell bist du?
<Zoidberg7> ist irgendwas geändert worden am Netzwerk? Anderer Router, Switch dazwischen, andere Netzwerkkarte?
<deem> mgolisch: jetzt nicht mehr. ich boote wieder das live system
<oliver1> Zoidberg7: nein, das geschah nach einem Neustart des Systemes, weil ich auf Win7 wechseln wollte.
<jokrebel> oliver1: Laptop? Tower? OnBoardKarte? Treiber ok?
<oliver1> Ich hatte unter Virtual Box mein iPhone geupdatet, hat aber nicht funktioniert
 * Zoidberg7 verkneift sich nen dummen Spruch :)
 * jokrebel auch
<oliver1> jokrebel weshalb?
<oliver1> ??
<oliver1> ist das schlimm?
<jokrebel> oliver1: auf WIN wechseln wollen? hm? </OT>
<oliver1> das ist ein Midi-Tower, das MB ist ca. drei Wochen alt, ich hatte unter Win7 ein BIOS- Update nach der Installation gemacht und bis eben lief es
<oliver1> jokrebel ja, wegen iTunes
<jokrebel> oliver1: Warum macht man bei einem fast Fabrikneuem Mainboard ein BIOS-Update? 
<Zoidberg7> Interessant wäre jetzt ein Reboot des PCs (mit ausgeschaltetem WLAN) und Reboot des Routers. Dann ist die Frage, was ifconfig anzeigt. Bis jetzt wird eth0 noch angezeigt.
<deem> mgolisch: so jetzt bin ich im live system
<oliver1> jokrebel der Aktualität wegen
<oliver1> Fritzbox UND PC parallel neu booten?
<Zoidberg7> ja
<oliver1> alles klar, dann bin ich kurz mal weg. Bis gleich
<jokrebel> oliver1: Versionsgei*heit hat schon maches graue Haar gekostet…
<oliver1> jokrebel aber es ist doch drei Wochen lang gelaufen..... Hätte es da nicht schon eher Probleme geben sollen?
<mgolisch> deem: komisch, hat sich irgendwas geaendert an der grub config?
<mgolisch> oder kam die meldung aus dem initramfs?
<deem> mgolisch: die grub.cfg ist genauso wie vorhin. nur dass er jetzt halt meint, dass er diese disk nicht finden kann
<jokrebel> Oliver01: Muss nicht damit zusammenhängen…
<mgolisch> grub sagt das?
<mgolisch> hm ist das ding irgendwie kaputt?
<deem> wenn ich versuche grub nach /dev/md0 zu installieren sagt er mir, dass er das nicht kann, weil das eine schlechte idee wäre, es aber erforderlich ist, wenn das root device zu einem raid verbund gehört
<deem> mgolisch: welches ding soll kaputt sein?
<mgolisch> das raid
<mgolisch> bzw der controler
<deem> mgolisch: ist ein software raid
<mgolisch> alternative waere /boot auserhalb vom raid
<deem> ein "cat /proc/mdstat" sagt es wäre alles i.O
<oliver1> so, da bin ich wieder. Beide Geräte neu gestartet und das war das Ergebnis:http://pastebin.com/Y9qWbny1
<Zoidberg7> eth0 inklusiv der Hardware Adresse (MAC) wird angezeigt, aber es wird keine IP vom Router bezogen. Wäre eth0 weg, wäre ein Hardwaredefekt eindeutiger.
<oliver1> Zoidberg7: was schlägst Du vor?
<Zoidberg7> Hast du schon mal mit der Live-CD gebootet? Da sind dann alle Netzwerkeinstellungen zurückgesetzt und es wird per DHCP eine IP vom Router bezogen. Wenn dann nichts bezogen wird ist ein Hardwaredefekt naheliegend.
<Zoidberg7> Eine Netzwerkkarte ist (zum Glück) nicht teuer.
<sash_> Depends.
<oliver1> Zoidberg7: ok, dann werde ich das mal tun. Wenn ein HW-Defekt vorliegen sollte, werde ich dann leider von der Gewährleistung gebrauch machen.
<oliver1> Vielen Dank an die Runde für eure prompte Hilfe!!!
<Zoidberg7> kein Problem
<oliver1> schönen Feiertag!
<dAnjou> eni23: 9.04? ernsthaft??
<bekks> eni23: Du hast offensichtlich ein Problem mit deinem / Filesystem. Und um das zu reparieren, musst Du manuell eingreifen.
<bekks> Diese Meldungf kann man per SSH nicht sehen, weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt kein SSH Zugriff möglich ist.
<dAnjou> nevermind
<deem> es bootet wieder \o/ musste den sata mode von "compatible" auf "amd ahci class" umstellen.
<jokrebel> deem: und wie bist Du da jetzt draufgekommen? (fürs Protokol)
<bekks> Vor allem - wie stellt sich das "mal eben so" um?
<apollo13> bios upgrade
<apollo13> + kaputtes bios, dass sich alle ritt mal nicht intialisieren kann und deshalb auf defaults resettet
<deem> jokrebel: kollege hat mir das mitgeteilt, dass nur "RAID" oder "AMD_AHCI Class" mit dem Kernelparameter "libahci.skip_reset_host=0" funktionieren
<deem> bekks: mit den anderen modi funktioniert das booten manchmal, aber eben nicht immer
<CalebRipley> Im banshee-quellcode finde ich hinweise auf die Verwendung von HAL. Nutzt banshee wirklich noch HAL und wie wird das bei Ubuntu dann gelöst?
<bekks> Wenn es im Quellcode steht, ist das wohl so.
<mgolisch> sind evtl nicht verwendete plugins oder so
<mgolisch> ist eh voll das monster
<mgolisch> bmp/audacious ftw
<mgolisch> :)
<Wedelwolf> wie kann ich eine festplatte (name ungewiss) mounten? also automatisch.
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: mit der fstab ueber die uuid 
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden
<Wedelwolf> hitverdaechtig.
<Wedelwolf> "ws
<Wedelwolf> haha "sie sind nicht berechtigt, den datentraeger einzubinden" 
<bekks> Externe Platte?
<Wedelwolf> ja
<dAnjou> CalebRipley: sie hatten noch relativ spät HAL, aber inzwischen sollten sie eigtl. umgestellt haben
<Crowthian> hat jemand erfahrung mit netbooks die einen integrierten simkarten slots haben?
<Crowthian> mein ubuntu 10.10 zeigt es mir nur nach der installation an, kann dann aber nicht verbinden und dann findet er die sim garnicht mehr
<jokrebel> gn8
<CalebRipley> Bin ich eigentlich auch der Meinung. Ich habe mich n bisschen bei den Sektionen für das einbinden des iPhones und der allgemeinen Geräteverwaltung umgesehen.
<CalebRipley> Gibt da n c#-namespace „HalBackend“.
<Pilatus> Wie kann ich sehen was und wohin installiert wird wenn ich ein bestimmtes Programm per apt-get install installiere ?
<mgolisch> dpkg -L paketname
<mgolisch> das zeigt alle dateien in dem paket an
<Pilatus> mgolisch: hab das Paket über die Repos intalliert geht das so auch dann ?
<Pilatus> hab also kein .deb hier liegen 
<dAnjou> Pilatus: ums vorm installieren zu gucken, kann ich dir jetz nur packages.ubuntu.com empfehlen
<mgolisch> ja sicher
<dAnjou> mgolisch: geht das auch vorm installieren?
<mgolisch> oder apt-file das kann das auch glaub ich
<Pilatus> okay haut hin 
<mgolisch> mit dpkg nicht nein
<mgolisch> das weiss ja nix von dem paket
<sdx23> du glaubst richtig.
<mgolisch> wenns nicht installiert ist
<dAnjou> aber apt sollte eigtl.
<geser> mit "dpkg-deb -c paket.deb" kann man sich den Inhalt von .deb Dateien anschauen
<mgolisch> jo nur dazu muss man erstmal nen deb haben
<mgolisch> da ist apt-file dann doch viel einfacher
<mgolisch> apt-file list paketname
<Pilatus> mgolisch: danke hab was ich brauche
<Pilatus> Vielen Dank
<mgolisch> jo np
<eipi-1> hi, ich habe häufiger das Problem, dass meine Desktop Umgebung  einfriert. (Oft nachdem ich Laptop kurz beiseite und dann wieder aufklappe (ohne standby oä)) Ich kann problemlos in eine andere tty wechseln und von dort einen zweiten X Display mit startx -- :1 starten, von einem solchen aus schreibe ich auch gerade. Weiß jemand wo ich nach der Ursache zu suchen beginnen könnte? Oder sogar wie ich meinen :0 wieder zum laufen kriege, sodass
<eipi-1>  ich meine Dokumente ordentlich speichern kann?
<sdx23> eipi-1_: Xorg.0.log in /var/log ansehen, und ~/.xsession-errors
<shrekk> naben
<testinator> guten abend in die runde
<bonkers_> Hi :)
<Gomaaz> hi
<bonkers_> Ich habe ein Problem mit Glade/GTK, hat da einer Erfahrung?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? bonkers_
<shetlandpony> bonkers_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Robert_Zenz> ,zeit? bonkers_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Robert_Zenz, ich weiss nichts ueber zeit, ich verbinde aber 42 Dinge mit zeit. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche zeit' zum suchen nach Informationen
<Robert_Zenz> shetlandpony, suche zeit
<bonkers_> Also, ich habe ein GTKGrid hinzugefügt, aber kann es nachher nicht sehen
<bonkers_> Obwohl Buttons etc. drin sind
<bonkers_> Einzelne Komponenten kann ich anzeigen, nur das Grid macht Probleme
<Robert_Zenz> bonkers_, wäre das nicht besser in einem GTK-Dev-Channel aufgehoben?
<bonkers_> Hm, ich dachte das sei so einfach dass es hier auch ginge
<Robert_Zenz> bonkers_, grundsätzlich idas der Ubuntu Support Channel...es wird auch alles drumherum gemacht aber derart spezialisierte Fragen/Probleme sind dann doch besser im richtigen Channel aufgehoben, meiner Meinung nach.
<bonkers_> Robert_Zenz: Okay, trotzdem danke ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-02
<frank__> moin
<frank__> ich hab massive probleme mit dem austausch von dem clipboard mit rdesktop unter 10.04 mit rdesktop 1.6.0 auf eine windows 7 maschine. Es geht einfach nicht. Hab -rclipboard:CLIPBOARD und -rclipboard:REMOTECLIPBOARD und die -4 und -5 Schalter fuer die RDP Version schon durch. (Siehe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tsclient/+bug/94743)
<frank__> hat jemand dieselben Probleme und/oder eine Loesung?
<Gomaaz> hat jemand yaboot erfahrung?
<accendare> jop
<Gomaaz> bin grade am mac
<Gomaaz> und versuche nach der installation zu booten ohne erfolg
<Gomaaz> ichs chätze mal die conf is verhunzt
<Gomaaz> war gerade drin und hab root und boot richtig eingestellt aber ohne erfolg
<Gomaaz> nach nem ybin und restart immer noch dieses flashende system icon
<Gomaaz> schätze mal ich brauch den richtigen device-path...aber wie komme ich da dran
<accendare> yabootconfig ausführen, und danach noch mal /etc/yaboot.conf anschauen ob alles in ordnung ist und nach mal ybin -v 
<accendare> frag mich nicht woher yabootconfig seine infos bekommt ;o)
<Gomaaz> tja das isses ja grad
<Gomaaz> yabootconfig trägt was falsches ein
<accendare> wie kommst du da momentan dran?
<Gomaaz> alternate ubuntu cd shell auf root
<Gomaaz> hab gradn tipp bekommen dass das diskutility von mac os x den device tree anzeigt
<Gomaaz> den würd ich mir ebend abtippen
<accendare> yabootconfig --chroot MOUNTPOINT
<Gomaaz> versuch ich auch gleich mal
<Gomaaz> so ich starte nochmal im rescue mode
<Gomaaz> ich lösch nochma die config
<Gomaaz> mountpoint willer nicht
<Gomaaz> no such file or dir
<Gomaaz> bzw welche ris denn mein mountpoint? ^^
<Gomaaz> mnt?
<Gomaaz> aeh /?
<accendare> den mountpoint von / auf deiner hd (nicht den von deiner cd)
<Gomaaz> aaacchh
<Gomaaz> deswegen schreibt der da immer disk:0 rein
<Gomaaz> hm so wie mach ich das jetzt
<accendare> console auf mount eintippen und nachlesen ;D
<Gomaaz> ? wi emeinst? ich bin inner shell nu? ^^ sry blutiger anfänger ^^
<Gomaaz> also /dev/sda3 is root
<Gomaaz> und 2 boot
<accendare> also ich kann es gerade nicht testen, aber ichch glaube es ist:
<accendare> yabootconfig --chroot /target
<Gomaaz> nen target ordner hab ich nicht
<accendare> /mnt/target
<Gomaaz> aber yaboot manpage meint das auch ^^
<Gomaaz> mnt is bei mir empty
<accendare> mount | grep sda3
<Gomaaz> /dev/sda3 on / type ext4
<accendare> ja, ne...
<Gomaaz> ?^^
<accendare> falsche console, für den befehl mal auf console 2 oder 3 aus
<Gomaaz> wie wechsel ich die denn?
<accendare> alt +f2 / alt +f3
<Gomaaz> /dev/sda3 on /target
<Gomaaz> was is das fürne andere console Oo?
<accendare> das sieht besser aus ;o)
<Gomaaz> also --chroot /target
<accendare> das eine ist direkt ein chroot, sprich du bist direkt in dem zu retenden system, 2 und 3 sind ausserhalb
<accendare> ja genau
<Gomaaz> ah okey
<accendare> und danach auf alt + f1 zurück und ybin -v auführen
<Gomaaz> no such file or dir
<Gomaaz> mit / machtas
<accendare> ? wer macht was?
<Gomaaz> also yabootconfig --chroot /target
<Gomaaz> da spuckt der no such file or dir raus
<accendare> bei welcher frage...
<Gomaaz> ich sollte doch die yabootconfig neu generieren lassen
<accendare> jo, und yabootconfig stellt da fragen, bootpartition (bei der /dev/sda2) usw
<Gomaaz> genau
<Gomaaz> boot sda2 und von linux starten sda3
<Gomaaz> aber mit --chroot /target tut ers nciht
<accendare> ah okay, das hab ich vergessen...
<accendare> mount --rbind /dev /target/dev
<accendare> mount --rbind /sys /target/sys
<accendare> mount --rbind /proc /target/proc
<Gomaaz> in der chroot console wieder?
<accendare> nein, in der anderen
<Gomaaz> k
<Gomaaz> muss ich den target ordner erst anlegen? ^^
<Gomaaz> weil der meckert grad kein "ordner da"
<accendare> /dev/sda3 ist da eingehängt, dann muss der auch existieren
<Gomaaz> jau auf /target....
<Gomaaz> komisch aber der is nrigendwo ^^
<Gomaaz> mount point /target/dev does not exist
<accendare> mhm... ich glaub, ich bin langsam zu müde, ich peil es nimmer
<Gomaaz> mom
<Gomaaz> so ich war inner falschen console ^^
<Gomaaz> danach nochma yabootconfig mit --chroot /target woll?
<accendare> ja
<Gomaaz> no such file
<Gomaaz> lassen mers für heute
<Gomaaz> das is mir die nacht nicht wert ^^
<Gomaaz> aber vielen dank schonmal....umsonst war das heute nicht
<accendare> kein ding
<curlysue> hi
<bekks> Hallo Dirk :)
<curlysue> hallo bekks
<d4r1os> moin
<LupusE> hi
<Olytibar> Hi, wenn ich die K/Ubuntu Live-CD starte, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400537/ Könnte das eventuell mit der betagten Grafikkarte zu tun haben?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Weil /dev/sr{0,1,2} keine Grafikkarte ist.
<Olytibar> hm, ist das das DVDROM-Laufwerk/der CD-Brenner?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Das System ist ja weiterhin benutzbar. 
<Olytibar> Nein, nach diesem Fehler passiert nichts mehr.
<Olytibar> (Ist übrigens keine Live-CD, sondern ein USB-Stick)
<bekks> Aha.
<Olytibar> Könnte das also auch am USB-Stick liegen, oder sollte ich mal eines der Laufwerke rausnehmen?
<Olytibar> … oder ich nehm’ einfach mal die DVD aus dem Laufwerk -.-^^
<into`> guden, ich hab noch das alte ubuntu drauf. wenn ich ein update auf das neue mache, habe ich dann zwangsläufig diesen neuen desktop für kassenpatienten? ;-)
<into`> dieses abgespeckte ding da?
<into`> habe bisher gnome und will den auch behalten
<ppq> into`: das alte ubuntu? welches?
<into`> das vom oktober
<ppq> into`: du kannst in natty nach wie vor gnome2 starten, im gdm "ubuntu classic" wählen. 
<into`> der vorgänger vom 11.04 sozusagen, version fällt mir ned ein
<into`> 10.10?
<ppq> ja
<into`> ok, dann weiß ich wie die .04 und .10 zu werten sind, monat ;-)
<into`> dann wage ich mich mal an das update in der virtuellen maschine ran, soll die erstmal dran glauben, danke
<ppq> viel spaß
<LupusE> ind was ist, wenn ich kein x bekomme, weil die ATI Radeon X1300 dem fglrx zugewiesen wird, der aber kein mobile unterstuetzt?
<LupusE> und ich schon die xorg.conf angepasst habe, mir rateon und vesa als treiber, ohne erfolg.
<LupusE> hat natty da ein magic paket, oder muss ich mich noch weiter in X reinarbeiten?
<LupusE> die meldung 'ddxsig giveup closing log' ist nicht sehr hilfreich.
<noob7> Hallo leute ich habe eine platte die folgender maßen aufgebaut war: #part1:ntfs (nur daten) #part3extended: swap,ext2(ubuntu drauf) # part3:freier speicher. Nun habe ich aus dem freien speicher eine ntfs part gemacht und win7 draufgemacht
<noob7> das problem ist (glaube ich zumindest) win7 hat auf die erste part (wo daten drauf waren) den MBR draufgemacht und die daten kann ich nicht mehr sehen kann ich die irgendwie herstellen?
<noob7> will erstmal die daten irgendwo sichern und dann versuchen grub wieder zu aktivieren
<noob7> habe schon photorec versucht es funzt auch bloß stellt er die daten wierder her und benennt die fxxxxx
<ppq> noob7: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit'
<ppq> und uns den link geben
<ppq> ansonsten einfach mal in ubuntu probieren, die erste partition zu mounten
<noob7> das problem ist ich kann ubuntu nicht starten soll ich über LiveCD?
<bekks> Ja.
<noob7> halt hab grad parted magic gebootet
<noob7> müsste doch auch gehen oder?
<bekks> Wenn es da ein Terminal gibt, bei dem Du dann sudo fdisk -l nopasten kannst - ja. Sonst nein.
<noob7> http://sharetext.org/AGNK  es geht um sda
<bekks> Kannst Du das Ding mounten?
<bekks> ,mount? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<noob7> ja dann seh ich aber nur das zeug was win7 draufgemacht hat
<bekks> Ja, was anderes ist da nicht drauf. :)
<noob7> doch
<noob7> ich konnte ja mit photorec paar daten wiederherstellen
<bekks> Ja, und das ist deine einzige Chance.
<noob7> also müsste 99% noch drauf sein :)
<bekks> Wieso 99%? :)
<noob7> weil ja win7 schon daten draufgemacht hat -> alte überschrieben??
<bekks> Ja, die alten Daten wurden überschrieben.
<noob7> aber nicht alle
<bekks> Die, die nicht überschrieben wurden, kannst Du mit Photorec wiederherstellen.
<noob7> kann ich nicht irgendwie das komplette dateisystem wiederherstellen, so dass die ordner struktur die gleiche ist wie sie war?
<bekks> Nein.
<noob7> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
<LetoThe2nd> ok, mal ne doofe frage: wie komm ich unter unity an programme, die sich früher ins panel minimiert haben? also dropbox, jungledisk, etc.pp.?
<Gomaaz> hi leutz
<LetoThe2nd> ... schwierig. vielleicht jemand nen hint?
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: Unity hat keinen Systray mehr (mit 3 Ausnahmen) 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: genau das ist mein problem
<LetoThe2nd> gibts meinungen zu dieser lösung: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/44tlo5j | 11.04 - How do I access and enable more icons to be in the system tray? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Fuchs> LetoThe2nd: die duerfte funktionieren 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: ok, danke.
<c0dewiz> moin, wie zwinge ich ubuntu 11.04, standardmässig den VESA-treiber zu nehmen?
<LupusE> die /etc/X11/xorg.conf entsprewchend erstellen.
<c0dewiz> ich glaub die existiert nicht mal
<ppq> xforcevesa als bootoption
<bekks> c0dewiz: Dann leg sie an.
<LupusE> weshalb habe ich 'erstellen' geschrieben?
<bekks> LupusE: ;)
<c0dewiz> äh mal ne frage, mein user hat von ubuntu 10.04 auf 11.04 geupdated, was er net sollte... das 11.04 läuft net, aber ich kann beim starten auswählen, dass er die vorherige version lädt... gibt es eine möglichkeit, die neue version komplett wieder runterzuschmeissen?
<Fuchs> c0dewiz: das am Anfang ist nur der Kernel, und ja, da kannst Du alte entfernen
<Fuchs> ,kernel? c0dewiz 
<shetlandpony> c0dewiz, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> was den Rest betrifft: nein. 
<kannix> hi
<kannix> ich hab mal ne kruze frage.. ich hab hier noch nen server wo jaunty drauf läuft.. und deswegen dachte ich mir es wäre wohl sinnig den mal zu upgraden.. problem ist allerdings dass de.archive.ubuntu.com für jaunty weg ist ;) welche quelle kann ich da als alternative nehmen?
<kannix> bzw im grunde brauch ich ja wahrscheinlich nur ne alternative für "apt-get install update-manager-core" oder?
<apollo13> nimm die old-release repos
<kannix> apollo13 wo finde ich die denn :) ?
<apollo13> http://tinyurl.com/5uvc6bf
<apollo13> muss schon schwer sein :þ
<kannix> apollo13 jaja ok :) danke!
<jokrebel> hi
<flo> "festplatten belegung analysieren" zeigt an: 5,1 GB belegt. GParted sagt: 11,35 GiB belegt, 2,6 GiB frei. Nautilus sagt: 6,2GB belegt (Teile des Inhalts unlesbar), 1,9 GB frei. Was ist da los? 
<apollo13> df -H und glaub dem
<flo> apollo13, was macht df?
<apollo13> das steht in der manpage von df
<jokrebel> flo: Disk Free (Abk.)
<jokrebel> man df
<flo> apollo13, jokrebel, danke!
<apollo13> das einzig ware tool zum speicherplatz checken^^ und auch schneller als festplatten belegung analysieren
<apollo13> und fällt nicht auf hardlinks rein
<flo> und wie bekomme ich heraus, was die 6GB zusätzlichen Speicherplatz belegt?
<flo> die in Nautilus nicht angezeigt werden?
<apollo13> mit du oder mit "festplatten belegung analysieren", letzteres funktioniert aber nur sinnvoll wenn du alle rechte hast dort wo du das überprüfst
<flo> wie beende ich die man pages?
<flo> apollo13, danke..
<apollo13> q
<flo> apollo13, danke.
<alxxor> moin
<flo> apollo13, du zeigt mir für / , als letzte zeile 5350484 an, das heißt doch 5.350.484 Bytes, oder? also wieder um die 5 GB. Wie finde ich die fehlenden 6?
<apollo13> erstens willst du du --si verwenden damit du leserliche zahlen bekommst, 2. wer sagt das was fehlt?
<apollo13> drittens hat du vlt nicht die rechte gewisse ordner anzuzeigen
<apollo13> (was leicht möglich ist wenn du es als dein user ausführst)
<flo> kann etwas schief gehen, wenn ich du als sudo ausführe?
<flo> dass etwas fehlt, ist nur eine vermutung.
<rumpe1> flo, das risiko ist nicht höher als bei den meisten anderen sudo-aufrufen
<apollo13> theoretisch sollte du nur dateien lesen und nix schreiben
<apollo13> sollte also relativ sicher sein^^
<flo> ich habe mich gefragt, warum meine root-partition so voll ist, da ja im wiki und anderswo immer von ca. 5 GB für eine Vollinstallationm von ubuntu angegeben werden.
<apollo13> paste mal den output von df -H
<flo> apollo13, ;-) ich kann doch dem du nicht in die seele schaun ;-) und weiß nicht was es tut...
<flo> paste kommt...
<rumpe1> flo, gelegentlich explodieren logs bei häufig wiederkehrenden log-triggern
<apollo13> sollte auf nem normalen system nicht passieren
<rumpe1> auf einem "normalen" system "sollte" prinzipiell nie was schief laufen :)
<flo> pastebin für df: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400542/
<flo> rumpe1, die müsste ich doch dann mit nautilus, festplattenanalyse etc. lesen können, oder?
<apollo13> jupp da sind knapp 12 gb belegt
<apollo13> flo: schau einfach mal wie groß dein homedir ist
<apollo13> nen paar gig sind für nen system okay ,)
<jokrebel> keine saparate /home?
<jokrebel> -a+e
<apollo13> sieht danach aus
<flo> jokrebel, nein, bisher noch nicht. was heißt -a+e?
<apollo13> dann ist 15gb so oder so arg wenig ;)
<apollo13> a löschen und e einsetzen
<flo> wo?
<apollo13> jokrebel sollte vim style s&r lernen
<apollo13> flo: saparate -> -a+e -> separate
<rumpe1> oder saparete
<flo> ok.. ,-)
<jokrebel> s&r?
<apollo13> search & replace
<flo> jokrebel, die separate /home ist geplant, aber noch nicht da. habe bisher eine ntfs part. für meine daten.
 * apollo13 rennt davon
 * Gomaaz läuft vor vim davon
<flo> ???
<jokrebel> flo: was aber zwangsläufig heißt, dass /home in / ist, weshalb dann wiederum 15GB schon wenig ist.
<flo> mein home-verzeichnis ist "nur" 1,2 GB groß, sagt Nautilus
<flo> das finde ich wenig. 
<flo> die separate partition hat 6 GB.
<jokrebel> flo: viele Kernel? Wie groß ist /boot?
<flo> jokrebel, gibts da nen schönen befehl für die shell, um die größe eines verzeichnisses zu lesen?
<jokrebel> du /boot/ --si
<flo> jokrebel, ein Kern, den neusten. GRUB zeigt jedoch zwei an.
<flo> jokrebel, /boot ist 21 MB groß.
<apollo13> mach mal apt-get clean
<apollo13> (sudo davor)
<apollo13> das löscht bereits heruntergeladene pakete
<flo> liegt es vielleicht an einem fehlerhaften sektor? ich habe eben mal im programm laufwerksverwaltung gelesen, da war von einem solchen die rede.
<flo> apollo13, habe ich schon apt-get clean. 
<flo> ich meine: Laufwerksverwaltung sagt: es gibt einen fehlerhaften sektor. ich kann eine oberflächen überprüfung starten. 
<flo> ok, wohl eher kein fehlerhafter sektor, die sind wohl kleiner http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datenblock
<apollo13> hihi, du willst vlt mal nen diskcheck drüber laufen lassen
<apollo13> (geht aber natürlich nicht aus dem laifenden system)
<jokrebel> s/laifenden/laufenden … meintest Du so? ;-)
<apollo13> jokrebel: nope, nen / am ende fehlt
<flo> wo gibts nen diskcheck, liebe  orthografen ;-) ?
<flo> auf der live cd?
<flo> oder gparted cd?
<flo> oder systemrescue cd?
<jokrebel> flo: am besten von LiveCD ein Konsolen-fsck
<jokrebel> flo: Backup vorausgesetzt!
<jokrebel> flo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<flo> jokrebel, danke, das hatte ich gesucht und nicht gefunden. wikipedia schlug schon "diskothek" statt diskcheck vor ... ; ) 
<jokrebel> flo: Besser noch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung
<wangata> hi al
<flo> jokrebel, ja, danke sehr! kann ich ruhig eine alte live-cd 9.04 oder so benutzen?
<jokrebel> flo: hmm? Falls Du ein neueres FS hast vielleicht auch nicht :-/ will mich da jetzt wg. fehlenden Hintergrundinfos nicht festlegen.
<flo> jokrebel, danke.
<jokrebel> flo: Man kann den fsck beim Start auch ohne Reparaturkonsole erzwingen: ...
<flo> jokrebel, ... mit sudo touch /forcefsk
<flo> nein, forcefsck
<flo> ;-)
<wangata> ich hab vergessen wie ich startprogramme festlegen kann :(ö..
<Fuchs> ,autostart? wangata 
<shetlandpony> wangata, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<wangata> job
<Fuchs> das war ein Befehl und keine Frage. 
<wangata> danke dir:)
<daspete89> hi, weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte, dass Ubuntu bzw. Xubuntu 11.04 beim Zugriff auf Win 7 Freigaben nicht alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigt? Ich hab das Problem sowohl auf meinem Laptop neben mir (Ubuntu) als auch auf nem Xubuntu-Rechner im Keller, geht darum das ich meine Musiksammlung überall erreichen will.
<leszek> hi
<wangata> hi
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Das sind normale windows Freigaben und keine Freigaben des Windows Media Players oder eines anderen Medienplayers?
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Nein, keine Mediaplayerfreigaben - einfach der Musikordner zur Bibliothek hinzugefügt und dann in der Heimnetzgruppe freigegeben, ich kann aber auch von nem alten XP-Laptop drauf zugreifen wenn ich mich mit Nutzername/PW anmelde
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Ok
<daspete89> das mit dem Anmelden klappt auch unter Ubuntu/Xubuntu, nur fehlen Dateien und Ordner
<Streamstormer> daspete89: fehlen nur die Dateien oder auch der dazugehörige Ordner
<jokrebel> daspete89: Diese Dateien und Ordner sind nicht zufällig mit Sonderzeichen, Umlauten oder so?
<daspete89> jokrebel: Teilweise, ich hab nen Ordner Playlists mit .m3u-Listen, der fehlt auch gerne mal, is dann aber meistens da wenn ich aktualisiere - dabei ändert sich die Anzeige komplett, Ordner die vorher da waren sind weg, dafür andere wieder da usw.
<jokrebel> daspete89: hmm - vielleicht nicht sichtbar, da grade (von woanders) drauf zugegriffen wird?
<alxxor> hallo ich benutze einen kostenpflichtigen vpn dienst und benutze ubuntu 11.04. und wenn ich mich jetzt verbinde klappt das erfolgreich aber wenn ich jetzt eine i-netseite aufrufen will roedelt er morz lange rum und baut die seite nicht auf und krieg auch keinen timeout
<daspete89> jokrebel: sollte eigentlich nicht sein, auf dem Rechner an dem die externe Platte mit der freigegebenen Musik hängt läuft grad kein Player - ich kann die Unterordner über ihren direkten Pfad ja auch jederzeit ansprechen, geht nur darum das mir Thunar bzw. Nautilus nicht alles anzeigen, wenn ich mein Musikwurzelverzeichnis aufrufe
<daspete89> hm.. irgendetwas stimmt da überhaupt nicht, wenn ich den Pfad z.b. zum Playlist-Ordner direkt angebe springt mir Nautilus nach ein paar Sekunden auf den Hauptordner zurück
<daspete89> Ok, hier mal Fehlerbeschreibung für das Ubuntu-Laptop: Wenn ich den Ordner im Netzwerk öffne, zeigt er mir 137 Objekte (Ordner + Dateien) an. Dann aktualisiere ich, bis ich die Ordner die ich brauche sehen kann, z.b "Playlists" - wenn ich jetzt aber den Ordner öffne, sehe ich kurz den Inhalt (Dateien), dann springt Nautilus auf den Hauptordner zurück und zeigt mir wieder nur 137 Objekte an. Genau das gleiche passiert auch we
<Streamstormer> daspete89: starte mal nautilus in einem Terminal und versuche dann den Ordner zu oeffnen. Er sollte dir dann eine Fehlermeldung aufs Terminal ausgeben. Vielleicht hilft es uns weiter
<daspete89> Streamstormer: wenn ich nur nautilus eingebe startet er und dann wird die Konsole wieder normal benutzbar. Debug/Verbose-Schalter weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig 
<Streamstormer> daspete89: zeigen die Logs was auffähliges?
<daspete89> Streamstormer: welche genau? dann schau ich mal
<Streamstormer> daspete89: syslog, messages
<NTQ> Hi. In letzter Zeit vergisst mein Nautilus immer wieder, dass es Dateien innerhalb meines Home-Verzeichnisses kopieren, löschen und verschieben darf. Aber nach unbestimmter Zeit, sind alle Menüeinträge immer ausgegraut.
<NTQ> Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß wie es zu beheben ist? Das erste mal ist es vor ein paar Tagen wieder aufgetreten, nachdem ich eine externe Festplatte angeschlossne hatte.
<NTQ> Ich muss Nautilus immer komplett neu starten, damit es wieder geht. Merkwürdig ist nur, dass das verschieben von Dateien per Drag&Drop nicht beeinträchtigt ist.
<daspete89> Streamstormer: syslog zeigt als letzten eintrag nur meinen wlan-reconnect an, sonst nichts weiter, messages gibts im systemprotokoll garnicht..
<daspete89> Streamstormer, achja, ich bin auf 11.04, da gibts messages nicht mehr
<Streamstormer> daspete89: hm dann bin ich mit meinem Latein leider am Ende...
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Kann man nichts machen, die einzige erklärung die ich noch hätte wäre, das beide Rechner über WLAN verbunden sind und deswegen einfach nicht alles übertragen wird (der Streaming-PC selbst mit der Platte hängt an Gbit-Lan). Aber von Win 7 zu Win 7 gehts auch irgendwie.. komisch
<daspete89> aber trotzdem danke, ich werd mir dann wohl eine andere Lösung überlegen oder die externe dann direkt an den Keller-PC anklemmen wenn ich dort Musik brauch.
<Streamstormer> daspete89: ne ich würde sagen das ist schlich ein Bug in Samba oder Nautilus. Wenn es nur in Nautilus ist kannst du versuchen per Terminal Zugriff zu kriegen. Leider weiß ich da gerade die Befehle nicht...
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Wenn Bug dann tippe ich auf Samba, der Xubuntu-Rechner im Keller (nicht der Laptop hier neben mir) zeigt mit Thunar genau das gleiche verhalten
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Ist der auch 11.04?
<daspete89> Streamstormer, jup
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Kannst du per Live CD einer aelteren Version mal testen ob das Problem auch in älteren Version von Ubuntu exsestiert
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Kann ich gerne machen wenn ich noch ne alte Live Cd bzw. image davon finde
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Ok ich hab hier noch n xubuntu 10.04 x64, ich erstell mal einen usb-stick damit und teste es auf dem Laptop
<killtill> daspet89, klingt nach zugriffsrechten. Wie und wo existiert denn dein homeverzeichnis? es tritt nur auf wenn du ne ex anschließt?
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Die 10.04 Version hat keine Wlan Treiber in der Live-CD dazugeschaltet du brauchst ein Lan Kabel
<killtill> oh sry das war glaub ich NTO
<Streamstormer> killtill: Nautilus könnte dann den Ordner überhaupt nicht öffnen, oder? In diesem Fall öffnet er den Ordner um in gleich wieder zu schließen. Oder hab ich da was Falsch verstanden?
<killtill> das ging richtung NTO - sry. Eure fehler sind ähnlich und ich hab verafft dass das von 2 Personen kommt.
<daspete89> Streamstormer: ja, genau so ist es - ich öffne meinen "share-root" (smb://rechner/pete-musik), sehe das nicht alles geladen wurde, lade neu.. wenn dann der ordner den ich will (playlists) endlich mal sehe und draufgeh, springt er gleich wieder zum anderen zurück, ich komm aber wenn ich im nautilus auf "zurück" klicke wieder rein nur fehlen dann halt wieder dateien.. usw..
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Du meinst NTQ
<Streamstormer> killtill: Du meinst NTQ
<killtill> ja sry. dieses blöde blau auf schwarz.
<killtill> daspet89: wo liegt denn deine Musik - iwo im LAN mounted via samba ? 
<daspete89> killtill: tja, die liegt auf ner externen platte, die an nem rechner mit win 7 prof x64 hängt, is meine zock-kiste.. die musik is im netzwerk freigegeben (über normale win-freigabe bzw. dieses bibliotheken-zeug/heimnetzgruppe), von win 7 zu win 7 funktioniert das auch.. der alte xp-laptop von meiner mutter hat auch keine probleme da draufzukommen, nur die beiden (x)ubuntu-rechner wollen nicht so recht
<NTQ> Okay, ich bin grad etwas überfordert, weil so viel Durcheinander geredet wurde und falsche Namen benutzt wurden. ^^ Erstmal lesen.
<killtill> daspete89: wie mountest du?
<daspete89> killtill: über nautilus bzw. thunar indem ich halt einfach im netzwerk browse
<NTQ> killtill: Ich hatte das Problem schon mal vor wenigen Monaten relativ häufig. Dann eine ganze Weile nicht mehr. Ich hatte Updates vermutet. Aber jetzt hatte ich es während einer Ubuntu-Sitzung schon wieder mehrmals.
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Versuch mal ein manuelles mounten über diesen Befehl: sudo mount -t cifs -o <Optionen> //<Server>/Freigabe <Mountpunkt>  
<killtill> <Streamstormer> daspete89: genau.
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Bei SErver brauchst du die IP
<killtill> daspete89: glaub er braucht einen smbmount
<NTQ> Meine Vermutung ist, dass es irgendwie mit dem Einbinden von externen Datenträgern zu tun hat. Denn meist trat der Fehler nur in Verbindung damit auf.
<killtill> NTQ: starte nautilus mal als su
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Das hab ich von dieser Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<NTQ> killtill: weshalb? ohne grund mach ich das ungern.
<Streamstormer> daspete89: Überschrift: Temporaeres Einbinden
<killtill> NTQ: wenns keine probs gibt liegts an zugriffsrechten
<Streamstormer> NTQ: Wem gehören die Dateien? Was zeigt Nautilus unter Eigenschaften an?
<NTQ> Streamstormer: die dateien gehören alle mir. das sagt mir auch die konsole und ich kann überall ganz normal damit arbeiten. jetzt gerade hab ich das problem im nautilus nicht. ich versuche es mal wieder herbeizuführen.
<daspete89> Streamstormer: Ok, hab ich versucht.. immernoch das gleiche - beim ersten öffnen des Mounts 170 Objekte, aktualisiert -> 220 Objekte.. der Playlist-Ordner verschwindet zwar nicht gleich wieder, ist aber auch unvollständig
<Streamstormer> daspete89: was zeigt dir der Befehl ls an?
<scherenhaenden> hallo leute... ich weiß es nicht ob mein qt creator nicht richtig funktioniert... ich kann das design buttom nicht benutzen
<daspete89> Streamstormer: gleiches spiel, bei ls -l fehlt playlists wenn ichs in dem Mount-Ordner aufruf... scheint wirklich ein dicker Samba-Bug oder ein fehler in meinem Netzwerk zu sein
<Streamstormer> daspete89: kannst du mal mount -v benutzen dann ist der im im verbose mode
<jokrebel> daspete89: USB-Festplatte? Vielleicht auch noch nen Router mit USB-Port? Alternative "ftp" könnte da vielleicht helfen. 
<daspete89> jokrebel: is keine lösung für mich, da liegt nicht nur musik sondern auch anderes zeug drauf was ich hier am pc brauche
<BamBam27> Abend zusammen
<killtill> <daspete89> :  hast du das packet smbfs installiert?
<killtill> sonst klappt das mit cfis nicht 
<daspete89> killtill: hm ok, hab ich grad mal nachinstalliert.. aber dann sollte es doch eigentlich komplett nicht gehen wenn das fehlt? mount -v zeigt mir ja an, das er die freigabe eingehängt hat, beim mounten selber kommt auch kein fehler
<NTQ> killtill: Streamstormer: War ja klar, dass es so auf anhieb wieder nicht reproduzierbar ist. tja, vielleicht passiert es ja wieder im laufe des tages
<killtill> <daspete89>  also ich würde mit smbmount mounten
<daspete89> killtill: das ist egal - sowohl smbmount als auch mount -t cifs verweisen an mount.cifs - bleibt sich gleich ;)
<killtill> dachte smbmount nutzt mount.smbfs
<daspete89> killtill: scheinbar nicht mehr, ich hab grad einfach mal smbmount in die konsole getippt, da kam dann die hilfe von mount.cifs ..
<killtill> <daspete89>  ja les es gerade. sry. mom. ich schlag mal was nach.
<killtill> <daspete89>  mal was ganz blödes. hast  mal mit ls -al probiert vlt wird nur nicht sichtbar für dich gemacht.
<killtill> <daspete89>  mit welchem workgroup nutzer mountest du?
<daspete89> killtill: ls -al ändert nix, die ordner erscheinen mal, dann sind sie wieder weg. nach nem benutzer fragt er mich nicht, nur passwort, da nehme ich das für den einzigen (mich) auf dem win-pc.. hm.. und irgendwie hängt sich das system jetzt immer so halb auf seit ich smbfs installiert hab
<killtill> <daspete89>  ja bei nfs bei mir brauchts auch immer ein wenig und manchmal crashst. 
<daspete89> killtill: hm.. das kanns aber nicht sein, nur weil ich ein bisschen musik hören und nicht ständig die platte hin- und hertragen will.. ich überleg mir was anderes. bin erstmal essen und dann nochmal unterwegs, trotzdem danke für die fehlersuche ;-)
<killtill> <daspete89>  jo guten. Bin auch grade etwas ü-fragt. Du sagst ja dass sie mit den richtigen rechten eingebunden ist. Trotzdem diese Unix-Win FS sache is immer etwas bloed. Vlt liegts auch an der Groeße der Ordnerinhalte. 
<killtill> <daspete89>  directer mount ins zielverzeichnis !
<killtill> direkter natürlich.
<killtill> <daspete89>  also:  mount -t smbfs -o username=DeinWinUser,password=xxx //win-machine/.../playlist  /mntPoint 
<Streamstormer> killtill: Fuer 11.04 ist der Syntax veraltet
<Streamstormer> killtill: Das ist aber nur eine Randbemerkung
<killtill> <Streamstormer> och immer diese updates ;-). Er bekommt das schon hin. bin mir sicher dass es funktioniert wenn er direkt ins gewuenschte dir mountet 
<daspete89> killtill: ich hab den laptop schon runtergefahren, aber ja, ich glaub so hab ich das früher auch immer gelöst wenn ich auf was zugreifen wollte - aber warum kompliziert wenns auch einfach geht.. eigentlich =/
<daspete89> und wie gesagt, ich hatte es vorhin auch direkt gemountet, da war das verhalten das gleiche wie bei direktzugriff über nautilus - ordner fehlen, nach dem aktualisieren der ansicht waren dann ein paar mehr da, nochmal aktualisiert und die hälfte fehlt wieder..
<johndone> hi, in der konsole kann man doch etwas eintippen, mit dem lirc einem die auswahl zwischen verschiedenen fernbedienungen gibt, was war das noch einmal?
<jokrebel> johndone: hier schon gesucht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LIRC
<jokrebel> johndone: ggf. suchst Du nach sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<jokrebel> mein TV-Browser hängt sich regelmäßig auf. Muss dann den Java-Prozess beenden und das Programm neu starten. Hat jemand Ideen oder Lösungen dafür?
<johndone> ich probiers gleich aus jokrebel
<johndone> hat so weit geklappt, aber ich möchte meine fernbedienung an einem anderen PC benutzen, also mit einem anderen receiver, geht das überhaupt?
<jokrebel> johndone: wie meinst Du das?
<johndone> also ich habe von nem mac mini noch die fernbedienung über und in meinem htpc (ms-tech) ist ein receiver, ich würde jetzt gerne die mac bedienung am htpc benutzen
<jokrebel> johndone: da hab ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung … aber vielleich ja ein anderer hier…
<malto444> Hallo, wie kann ich manuell einen Passwort-Hash für die /etc/shadow erstellen?
<Fuchs> makepasswd kann es
<malto444> Fuchs: und wie funktioniert das mit makepasswd
<Fuchs> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/what-is-used-to-create-the-shadow-password-hash-602739/ nimm das
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/nsa7bd |  What is used to create the shadow password hash??
<BamBam27> Sag mal kann mir einer von euch ein Buch empfelen wo es um die Arbeit im Terminal geht mit alle Befehlen und so eine art nach schlagewerk oder sowas ? 
<hdp> "Arbeit im Terminal" -> Du meinst Dokumentation der entsprechenden Shell?
<BamBam27> ja sowas in der art wo man halt lernen tut mit dem terminal zu arbeiten !
<Fuchs> BamBam27: nimm http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell als Einstieg, die Buchempfehlung wuerde ich lieber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sehen
<BamBam27> oki danke für den tipp
<ubuntu___> Hallo leute, bekomme ich hier auch Kubuntu hilfe?
<Fuchs> ja
<ubuntu___> ich bekomme kein flash auf mein kubuntu -.-
<ubuntu___> fehlermeldung:
<ubuntu___> Das Paket flashplugininstaller kann in den Programmquellen nicht gefunden werden 
<ubuntu___> und kann daher nicht installiert werden
<bekks> eil es nicht so heisst?
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> und zudem ist es in multiverse
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash  << da
<Fuchs> hat einen huebschen Knopf zum Draufklicken
<ubuntu___> Was sollte denn passieren wenn ich drauf klicke?
<ubuntu___> denn es passiert nichts
<Fuchs> in der Hoffnung, dass apt:/ urls konfiguriert sind: die Paketverwaltung angehen
<Fuchs> falls sie das nicht tut: da steht, wie das Paket richtig heisst (mit Bindestrich) 
<Fuchs> und wenn er es immer noch nicht findet, dann sollte man multiverse freischalten, siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? ubuntu___ 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu___, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<ubuntu___> Fuchs
<ubuntu___> in der "Kpackagekit" softwareverwaltung"
<k1l> ubuntu___: dort auf der wiki seite über flash ist doch genau erklärt wie das funktioniert. grundlagen sind auch oben nochmal angeführt
<ubuntu___> finde ich nichts mit flash
<k1l> ,flash? ubuntu___ 
<shetlandpony> ubuntu___: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Fuchs> k1l: weil ggf. die dazu noetige Quelle nicht freigeschaltet ist, siehe Link vom Pony und Link, den man Dir nun zwei mal gab
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> ubuntu___: : weil ggf. die dazu noetige Quelle nicht freigeschaltet ist, siehe Link vom Pony und Link, den man Dir nun zwei mal gab
<ubuntu___> wenn man von windows auf linux umsteigt, muss man alles noch installieren was wichtig und grundsätzlich ist?! 
<bekks> Ja?
<k1l> ubuntu___: zeig mir mal, wo bei win das alles direkt mit bei ist.....
<bekks> Weil Windowsprogramme so schlecht unter Linux funktionieren :)
<k1l> ubuntu bietet eine menge über die paketquellen an. bei win müsstest du da jedes mal woanders suchen
<|Dodger|>  <ubuntu___> wenn man von windows auf linux umsteigt, muss man alles noch installieren was wichtig und grundsätzlich ist?!  <- hm ich installiere grundsätzlich alles was ich wichtig finde ;)
<ring1> beim anschließen einer sata hdd per usb bekomme ich folgende fehler http://pastebin.com/FYxAFt3M darf ich davon ausgehen, dass sie defekt ist?
<bekks> Oder der USB Adapter.
<ring1> mit anderen hdds funktioniert der adapter ohne probleme
<hdp> Oder die Bridge.
<ring1> welche bridge?
<Guschtel> ring1: schliess die platte mal direkt an
<ring1> das werde ich morgen mal testen, kann den pc grad nicht ausschalten, um die hdd direkt anzuschließen. hot-plugging ist mir zu heikel
<bekks> Direkt anschliessen? 
<bekks> Wenn das Board das nicht explizit kann, kannst Du Dir sowohl Platte als auch Board damit zerlegen.
<ppq> oO
<ring1> direkt anschließen will ich ja gerade nicht machen :)
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-03
<ring1> in /etc/group sollte doch jeder user gelistet sein, richtig?
<bekks> Nein.
<ring1> oh, alle gruppen mit den entsprechenden mitgliedern
<ppq> alle gruppen inkl. zugehöriger user
<ring1> erst denken :)
<Judge> Hallo zusammen,
<Judge> Ich habe ein PPA : https://launchpad.net/~the-judge/+archive/php5sgd-hardy-64
<Judge> Wenn ich dieses in die sourcen einfüge und meinen Public-Key importieren, bekomme ich trotzdem anschließend bei apt-get update : "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 47788AEDFE8A9114"
<Judge> --> Häh? O.O 
<Judge> Was mache ich bitte falsch?
<koegs> Judge, ppa mit "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:the-judge/php5sgd-hardy-64" hinzugefügt?
<Judge> koegs: Nein, manuell in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/datei.list eingetragen.
<Judge> koegs: Macht aber sonst doch auch keine Probs
<deem> Judge: wie importierst du denn den schlüssel?
<Judge> deem: Ich hab jetzt zwei Dinge ausprobiert:
<Judge> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 47788AEDFE8A9114
<Judge> apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 75D429DE
<Judge> Beides meldet Erfolg
<deem> mit root rechten vermutlich?
<Judge> ALS root sogar
<deem> hm...
<deem> vielleicht haben sich die schlüssel geändert
<deem> ne kann ja nicht sein. 
<bazZti> was mache ich falsch? ich will auf ein win smb share der im netzwerk freigegeben ist. Orte>Verbindung zu Server...>Windows Freigabe 
<bazZti> Server gebe ich einfach den Namen des Servers ein und Freigabe den Share Ordner einen ausm share und domäne gibt es nicht
<bazZti> nach passwort werde ich dann gefragt und nach einer domäne nochmal
<deem> bazZti: hast du ein passwort eingerichtet?
<deem> und stimmt dein bentuzername mit dem überein, der zugriff auf den ordner hat?
<bazZti> user + passwort gibt es oder was meinst du?
<bazZti> also user ü passwort für den smb share auf dem server
<geser> deem, Judge: apt verwendet nicht den Schlüsselring von root, sondern hat einen eigenen (/etc/apt/trusted.gpg)
<bazZti> oder muss ich auf dem ubuntu noch einen user anlegen mit den selben credentials wie der share sie hat?
<geser> Judge: wenn du den Schlüssel manuell einpflegen möchstest, dann geht es über "apt-key"
<deem> bazZti: wenn dein share als nutzername "hans" und als passowrt "fiwsch" hat, dann musst du das in dem verbinden dialog natürlich so angeben, wenn dein nutzer auf ubuntu "karl" heißt, denn sonst versucht er sich als "karl" am share zu identiffizieren und das kann ja nicht gehn
<Judge> geser: Soweit schonmal danke für die Info. Nur wieso kommt die Meldung dann nach erfolgreichem "apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 75D429DE" immernoch?
<usch> guten morgen. folgendes problem: ich möchte gern svn unter http(s)://example.com/svn zum laufen kriegen. http funktioniert, https nicht. server: ubuntu 10.04.2 mit plesk. /var/www/vhosts/example.com/conf/vhost.conf sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/617363/
<Judge> usch: Definiere "funktioniert nicht"
<deem> usch: läuft das ssl plugin des apachen?
<Judge> usch: Kannst Du die https - Adresse im Browser aufrufen?
<deem> usch: und dann frag ich mich, was eine location angabe von dav_svn mit https zu tun hat
<bazZti> deem, habe ich gemacht aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht. ich möchte wie im windows \\server\share auf den ordner zugreifen nur halt über windows
<bazZti> windows = ubuntu
<deem> bazZti: was heißt "funktioniert nicht"?
<bazZti> meinte ich
<usch> Judge, deem: ssl läuft, andere seiten funktionieren mit ssl. https://example.com/svn/ sagt 404.
<geser> Judge: du verwendest den "falschen" Schlüssel: du brauchst den Schlüssel mit dem dein PPA signiert ist (0xFE8A9114; siehe die "Technical Details" auf deiner PPA Seite) und nicht deinen privaten Schlüssel
<bazZti> deem, nach eingabe der daten fragt er mich nach einem passwort und einer dom.ne. doch ich nutze ja keine domäne
<usch> deem: bei plesk (zumindest bei meinem) ist das so, dass http://foo und https://foo im prinzip identisch sind (nur halt ohne bzw. mit ssl). deshalb wundere ich mich ja, warum bei svn mit https der 404 kommt.
<Judge> geser: .... oh mann, wie doof :P Danke sehr!
<bazZti> deem, Ort konnte nicht angezeigt mwerden
<Judge> usch: Bitte packe mal die ganze vHost Conf in Pastebin, nicht nur den location Teil.
<Judge> PS: Plesk steht für "Painfull lousy everfailing shitty kaka" :P
<usch> Judge: das ist die komplette. plesk 10.2 splittet das irgendwie in xxx.xxx_httpd.include-dateien. wie gesagt, der rest funktioniert
<Judge> usch: Siehe meine Aussage von eben ;) Tut mir leid, aber um Dir helfen zu können, müssen wir den Schnipsel schon im Kontext sehen. Ich denke, das der nur für den HTTP Teil greift, nicht aber für den HTTPS Teil.
<Judge> usch: Wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf: Befreie Dich von Plesk :(
<Judge> usch: Das schafft mehr Probleme als es löst. Nichtmal die Konfigurationsoberfläsche ist in sich schlüssig . Und , wie Du siehst, Plesk hinterlässt einfach nur ein Schlachtfeld in Deinen Configs, so das Du fast keine Chance mehr hast das sinnvoll jenseits von Plesk zu debuggen.
<deem> bazZti: hat denn der user den du zum identifizieren nutzt ein passwort
<deem> ?
<usch> Judge: ich weiß halt nicht, welche von den include-dateien ich dir zeigen soll. ja, bei solchen sachen ist plesk auf jeden fall eine hürde. ich suche mal ein bisschen in den dateien rum. irgendwie hatte ich es schon mal hinbekommen, aber ich weiß halt nicht mehr, wie.
<deem> usch: der location teil von dav_svn ist aber total uninetressant, der hat rein gar nichts mit ssl zu tun
<usch> Judge, deem: habs. der trick war, dass plesk eine vhost.conf für http und vhost_ssl.conf für https auswertet. und wenn nur die eine da ist, dann greift die nicht für https. ein cp hats getan und ein reconfigure. ach, plesk ist echt doof!
<Judge> usch: Wenn Du das heute eingesehen hast, hat sich der Tag gelohnt ;D
<usch> :)
<Judge> usch: Mal im ernst: Lass Dir von deinem Hoster besser ein Nicht-Plesk aufsetzen und wenn Du wirklich eine Webbasierte Lösung haben möchtest installiere dir den Webmin. Der Ist mindestens genauso Funktionsstark, hinterlässt aber bei weitem nicht so ein Schlachtfeld!
<usch> Judge: danke - ich werde es in betracht ziehen.
<bazZti> deem, ich hab den kommerziellen weg gefunden. nun funktionierts
<deem> Judge: webmin hinterlässt ein noch viel größeres schlachtfeld als plesk
<deem> bekks: einen kommerziellen weg?
<Judge> deem: Meiner Erfahrung nach nicht.
<deem> Judge: wir hatten hier schon genug fälle, in denen leute ihren server mit webmin zerbröselt haben.
<deem> ich persönlich kann davon nur abraten
<|Frodo|> ,offtopic |Frodo| 
<|Frodo|> ok, kein pony. was war gleich der offtopic-chan?
<bekks> ,ot? |Frodo| 
<shetlandpony> |Frodo|: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<|Frodo|> bekks: warum muß es immer die kurzform sein?!? ;-/
<bekks> WEil das ? fehlte.
<deem> ,offtopic? |Frodo| 
<shetlandpony> |Frodo|: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<|Frodo|> bekks: oh, ok, thx ;-)
<Judge> deem: Schon richtig: Als Experte müsste man eigentlich von allen Konfiginterfaces abraten ;) Aber webmin ist da noch eines der besseren.
<bekks> NEIN.
<deem> auf gar keinen fall
<bekks> Webmin ist so ziemlich das untere Ende der Fahnenstange.
<deem> webmin is genauson schrott wie der ganze andere mist
<Judge> Naja, wie gesagt: Hab andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
<k1l> Judge: webmin ist aus den offiziellen paketquellen rausgeflogen. also nix webmin
<Judge> Mag daher kommen, das ich nicht blind drauf loskonfiguriere, sondern das Ergebnis validiere.
<Judge> Aber OK, ich lasse mich ja gerne schlau machen: Was KÖNNT Ihr denn empfehlen? =)
<deem> Judge: selber machen
<bekks> Wenn man das Ergebnis sowieso validiert, bzw. es validieren kann, braucht man auch keine BuntMitMaus-Oerfläche zum konfigurieren.
<Judge> deem: Sag ich ja: "Als Experte müsste man eigentlich von allen Konfiginterfaces abraten". Aber das ist ja nicht die Frage: Die Frage lautet, WENN jemand unbedingt ein Configinterface haben will, welches ist das am wenigsten schlechte? Wenn es ein unteres Ende der Fahnenstange gibt, muss es auch ein oberes geben.
<bekks> Es hat niemand von einer finiten Fahnenstange gesprochen ;)
<Judge> Für mich rangiert Plesk klar unter Webmin.
<Judge> Wobei ... das ist so auch nicht ganz richtig:
<Judge> "Webmin" ist ja nur eine Sammlung an Modulen. Davon sind natürlich manche schlechter als andere...
<deem> ich glaube das artet aus. wir sollten das in den offtopic verlegen =)
<Judge> Sagen wir so: Ich käme z.B. nie auf die Idee irgendwas anderes als den Vim meine Apachen zu konfigurieren!!
<Judge> deem: Welcher ist das bitte?
<deem> ,ot? Judge 
<shetlandpony> Judge: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Judge> deem: Das interessiert mich näcmlich schon :D
<Judge> Ah!
<Judge> Sorry @ All 4 Offtipic
<deem> ist es theoretisch möglich 2 monitore mit jeweils eine nvidia und einer ati grafikkarte brauchbar anzusteuern? jemand meinte mal zu mir mit xinerama soll das gut laufen.
<deem> also. mein rechner nutzt im moment nur die ati grafikkarte zum anzeigen meines desktops. allerdings erkennt dmesg auch die nvidia karte. es sollte doch nun irgednwie möglich sein, diese auch "einzuschalten".
<bekks> Treiber installierten, xorg.conf anpassen?
<apollo13> xinerama killt dir allerdings die ganzen gl sachen
<deem> bekks: bei der xorg scheitert es grade. 2 monitore mit einer karte sind ja kein problem, aber 2 grafikkarten? was muss man da eintragen?
<deem> apollo13: auf der arbeit braucht man sowas nicht :D
<bekks> ZWei Videokarten halt.
<apollo13> deem: naja es gibt eine dekstop umgebungen die dann gar nicht rennen, ist halt die frage was man will
<deem> ich schau mal ob ich das so konfiguriert kriege. schaun wa mal
<tuxuser> sind eventl. make-kpkg experten unter euch die mir helfen können anstatt $ROOTDIR/vmlinux die $ROOTDIR/arch/powerpc/boot/zImage.xenon ins deb-package bekommen zu können :)
<deem> wie finde ich denn monitor werte heruas, wie sync und refresh rates und so? meine mich erinnern zu können, dass es dafür einen befehl gab. finde aber grade nicht dne namen davon
<bekks> gtf ?
<ppq> im uu wiki zum thema xserver modelines steht das
<ppq> was zur not auch geht: den windows"treiber" für den monitor runterladen und die textdateien mal durchforsten, da findet man dann auch farbprofile etc., war bei meinem alten monitor nötig...
<deem> also gtf sagt als hsync 66.31 kHz. wäre dann der eintrag in der xorg.conf dieser? "HorizSync 66.31" ?
<bekks> gtf generiert dir tolle, vollständige Modelines.
<tuxuser> anhand der EDID ß
<tuxuser> ?
<bekks> Wenn die EDID Werte funktionieren würden, bräuchte man keine Modeline mehr zu generieren.
<deem> bekks: und was macht man mit so einer modeline? ich muss doch die monitore, die devices und die screens manuel in der xorg.conf definieren, oder nicht?
<tuxuser> bekks: ok macht irgendwie sinn
<bekks> deem: http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQVideoModes
<bekks> Da hast Du sogar ein Anwendungsbeispiel.
<deem> toll. wenn ich strg+alt+f1 drücke friert mein bildschirm ein. drücke ich wieder strg+alt+f7 kann ich ganz normal weiter arbeiten
<deem> irgendwas stimmt da nicht
<staybb> Ich habe ein Problem mit VNC: wenn ich von meinem Android Smartphone auf meinen vnc server (im lokalen Netz) verbinden möchte, erhalte ich den Fehler "The port on which the computer is listening for a connection could not be contacted". Gestern hat es noch ohne Probleme funktioniert. 
<staybb> ich habe bei dem vnc viewer garkein port angegeben. Gestern hat es ja funktioniert. Warum kann er nun keine Verbindung mehr aufbauen? Muss der Port (5900) doch angegeben werden?
<deem> so sieht meine xorg.conf atm aus. erkennt da jemand, ob da was falsch ist? http://pastebin.com/0Fwh87SF
<fabian> hallo
<fabian> hätte mal eine Frage: hab ein lenove thinkpad mit ubuntu 11.04 aufgesetz und habe ein paar befehle in rc .local geschrieben
<fabian> allerdings wird dieses rc.local nicht beim starten abgearbeitet
<fabian> wenn ich es allerdings manuel ausführe funktioniert es?
<koegs> fabian, zeig uns mal deine rc.local per nopaste
<koegs> ,paste? fabian
<shetlandpony> fabian: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<fabian> einen moment bitte :D
<fabian> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/399982/
<fabian> ich hoffe dast passt so.. ;)
<koegs> müssen die kommandos evtl. als dein User gestartet werden? bin mir da grad nicht sicher
<koegs> in der rc.local werden die als root ausgeführt
<fabian> hmm glaube nicht.. denn es haben mehrere lenove thinkpad nutzer das gleiche problem
<fabian> allerdings hat keiner von denen eine lösung dafür :S
<koegs> kannst es ja testen, hier ein beispiel aus meiner rc.local: su koegs -c "/usr/bin/vboxwebsrv -b"
<fabian> sry, bin noch relativ neu und weiß jetzt leider nicht genau, was ich jetzt machen soll.
<koegs> alternativ könntest du es in die .profile schreiben
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<fabian> ok danke, werde dass mal probieren
<deem> also. meine xorg.conf die ich eben gepastet habe hat nun mein gesamtes system zerbroeselt. sobald mein rechner startet hab ich kein bild mehr.
<fellbuendel> deem: "kein Bild mehr" eventuell mit einer Fehlermeldung des Bildschirms? (Signal out of Range oder vergleichbares)
<unearth> hi, ich habe auf 11.04 gerade keinen sound aus dem browser und vlc. der systemsound geht aber. weiß jemand, was es sein kann?
<Athlan_> hi leute. Ich würde gerne wissen, welche pakete notwendig sind, um offline die vpnc funktion des network managers zu installieren, und wie ich einen ans internet angeschlossenen ubuntu-rechner dazu bringen kann, die nötigen pakete runterzuladen, aber nicht zu installieren
<Athlan_> ich will nämlich auf mint 11 wechseln
<k1l> Athlan_: packages.ubuntu.com   dort kannst du die pakete runterladen. dort steht auch wovon die abhängen.
<geser> oder einfach apt-offline verwenden
<usch> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit, in der su-umgebung einen screen zu starten? bekomme immer den fehler: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp0' - please check. habe schon gesucht und bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden.
<unearth> habe mein sound problem noch immer, war nur gerade, warum auch immer, offline.
<Wolf166> unearth: unter den Audio einstellungen kann man doch einzelnen Applikationen eine Lautstärke zuweisen. Klemmt es vielleicht da?
<unearth> wolf: ich habe da nur ALSA plug-in unter den Anwendungen stehen.
<Wolf166> Es ging aber schon mal?
<unearth> bis gestern
<usch> update: wenn ich mich per ssh screen-user@server einlogge und screen starten möchte, kommt: No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<unearth> problemlos. und wenn ich unter hardware bei den einstellungen das interne audio teste, höre ich auch jetzt noch was.
<Wolf166> Und nen neustart hilft nich?
<Wolf166> hm, wenns dich tröstet, mein sound ist auch kacke ;)
<unearth> okay, ich habe es jetzt. ich schwöre, ich hab nichts an den einstellungen gemacht, aber in den einstellungen war jetzt irgendwas auf hdmi digital stereo umgestellt. habe es jetzt auf internes audio gesetzt.
<unearth> geht jetzt wieder, danke!
<Wolf166> Hat hier jemand eine X-FI mit 5.1 am laufen? 
<k1l> ,hcl? Wolf166 da mal reingucken welche erfahrungen vorliegen
<shetlandpony> Wolf166 da mal reingucken welche erfahrungen vorliegen: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Athlan> hi
<Athlan> wo speichert tomboy die notizen ab? es gibt kein .tomboy verzeichnis im home verzeichnis.. =.=
<k1l> ,tomboy? Athlan 
<shetlandpony> Athlan, Tomboy ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomboy - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deem> fellbuendel: nein. ein "No Signal" ist das einzige. Als würde der Xserver kein output mehr senden
<deem> das lustige ist ja. keiner der beiden monitore zeigt ein bild. meine xorg.conf sieht atm so aus http://pastebin.com/Let2UMyp
<dAnjou> Athlan: ich bezweifle, dass du mit denen was anfangen kannst, die haben nen eigenes xml-format
<deem> nvidia-current, sowie der xserver radeon treiber sind installiert
<Athlan> shetlandpony, da war ich bereits... es wird gesagt, dass die notizen unter /home/user/.tomboy abgelegt werden. Das ist nicht der Fall. ein solches Verzeichnis existiert bei mir nicht.
<dAnjou> ,bot? Athlan 
<shetlandpony> Athlan: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> Athlan: dann drück im nautilus mal strg+h um auch die verstecken .ordner und .dateien zu sehen
<dAnjou> k1l: er hat recht
<dAnjou> der artikel is falsch
<dAnjou> und richtig
<dAnjou> weiter unten steht, wo sie wirklich sind
<hdp> Nein, der korrekte Pfad steht im Artikel
<dAnjou> hdp: und der falsche auch
<Athlan> dAnjou, ich will sie sichern, damit ich sie, nach der installation eines neuen betriebssystems nicht verloren gehen. / strg+h hilft nix. es gibt kein .tomboy verzeichnis.
<dAnjou> also is der artikel falsch
<dAnjou> Athlan: tut es auch nich
<dAnjou> Athlan: lies den artikel noch ein stück weiter
<hdp> Bitte den Artikel richtig lesen.
<dAnjou> hdp: ich hab schon *einige* notizen gelöscht und keine ist in /home/user/.tomboy/backup/ gelandet
<dAnjou> hdp: es *ist* falsch
<hdp> Und? Ich rede doch gar nicht mit dir.
<dAnjou> ich nutze auch tomboy
<dAnjou> sehr aktiv
<hdp> Ja, ich auch. Und?
<Wedelwolf> krieg.
<Athlan> dAnjou, ok. passt. Danke. sehr verwirrend O.o
<dAnjou> hdp: und ich hab auch kein ~/.tomboy
<dAnjou> was sagste jetz?
<hdp> Ich auch nicht.
<dAnjou> hdp: dann sag mir bitte, was hieran korrekt ist? "Gelöschte Notizen sind bei Bedarf wiederherstellbar. Dazu muss die gelöschte Notiz aus dem Ordner /home/user/.tomboy/backup/ in den übergeordneten Ordner /home/user/.tomboy/ verschoben werden. Nachdem Tomboy neu gestartet wurde, ist die gelöschte Notiz wieder verfügbar."
<hdp> Habe ich nie geschrieben.
<Athlan> hdp, er meint den wiki artikel
<Athlan> hdp, da steht das
<dAnjou> der artikel is falsch
<hdp> Der Artikel besitzt eine falsche Passage, das ist korrekt.
<dAnjou> mehr sag ich nich. und er wird auch nich richtiger, wenn man ihn 3mal liest.
<k1l> dAnjou: komm mal wieder runter. änder den artikel korrekt ab, wenn du dich darüber so aufregst
<hobeii> ich versuche auf einem 64bit system den proprietären Canon Drucker Treiber (f. PIXMA MX320) zu installieren (32bit-Treiber). Mit "dpkg -i force architecture" erhalte ich abhängigkeitsprobleme (obwohl die genannten Abhängigkeiten erfüllt sind)
<dAnjou> k1l: tu ich nich
<k1l> dann EOD
<hobeii> Oh: Ubuntu 11.04 läuft hier. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<deem> woher kommt eigentlich immer diese meldung? sudo: unable to resolve host dbernardy
<deem> hobeii: hast du die ia32 libs installiert?
<hobeii> eigentlich schon
<Athlan> dAnjou, k1l  Danke leute!, see u, bin weg ;)
<deem> hobeii: hast du oder hast du nicht?
<hobeii> ia32-libs ist schon die neueste Version.
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tomboy: 'Um die eigenen Notizen immer im Blickfeld zu haben, gibt es ein Applet für das GNOME-Panel. Das Applet wird bei der Installation von Tomboy automatisch installiert und kann wie jedes andere Applet zum Panel hinzugefügt werden. Es nennt sich "Tomboy Notizen".' <- Dies gilt bei mir für Ubuntu 10.04, aber nicht für Ubuntu 11.04 unter GNOME 2. Wie findet man...
<bullgard4> ...es dort?
<hobeii> folgende Abhängigkeiten sind unerfüllt: cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1).
<hobeii>  cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libcupsys2 (>= 1.2.1) | libcups2.
<hobeii>  cnijfilter-common:i386 hängt ab von libpopt0 (>= 1.7).
<hobeii> alle drei sind installiert
<Tominator> hi
<hobeii> könnte man versuchen in der Control datei des packets, die architectur zu ändern?
<Tominator> hab ein paar schwierigkeiten mit meinem X. Irgendwie stürzt mein Gnome regelmäßig ab (quasi wie wenn man früher den X abgeschossen hat) In der xorg log finde ich nicht wirklich was dazu... nach was muss ich denn ausschau halten?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: gibt's offenbar nicht mehr. probiers einfach mal damit, dass du tomboy ausführst
<dAnjou> dann sollte was im panel erscheinen
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Das ist der Fall. (*verblüfft*) --  Danke!
<dAnjou> sollte nich zu viel ressourcen fressen, dass man es wohl getrost in den autostart packen kann
<frankensteen91> hi
<deem> warum kann ich kein tty mehr öffnen? sobald ich strg+alt+f1 drücke friert mein bildschirm einfach ein. drücke ich danach wieder strg+alt+f7 flackert das bild einmal und in der Xorg.0.log kann ich sehen, dass der Xserver neugestartet wurde.
<frankensteen91> ich hab ein Problem mit dem LTSP, ich hab in der /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/lts.conf den Gastlogin erlaubt aber bei dem Login am Client geht es nicht. wo war das wo man den Gastlogin erlauben kann im System?
<usch> keiner eine idee für mein screen-problem von 14:55 uhr?
<dAnjou> usch: es sind vllt. neue leute da, die dir helfen könnten, aber auch die wollen das ganze problem lesen.
<usch> gibt es eine möglichkeit, in der su-umgebung einen screen zu starten? bekomme immer den fehler: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp0' - please check. habe schon gesucht und bin leider noch nicht fündig geworden.
<usch> update: wenn ich mich per ssh screen-user@server einlogge und screen starten möchte, kommt: No more PTYs. Sorry, could not find a PTY.
<k1l> usch: welches ubuntu ist das?
<usch> k1l: ubuntu 10.04.2 server
<k1l> gib mal nen "ls -l /dev/ptmx
<k1l> "
<hobeii> hat irgend jemand eine idee zu meinem abhängigkeitsproblem?
<usch> k1l: crw-rw-rw- 1 root tty 5, 2 2011-06-03 16:14 /dev/ptmx
<frankensteen91> update zu meinen Problem, der Login schreibt: " antwort des Servers, Neustart ..."
<k1l> hmm, das sollte passen. kannst du nciht einfach screen aufrufen und dadrin dann sudo benutzen?
<k1l> jedenfalls bin ich raus an die frische luft.
<usch> k1l: also unter 8.04.4 hats irgendwie funktioniert. ich benutze ein paar scripts, die automatisch ausgeführt werden. und das halt sinnvollerweise nicht als root. aber ein su im screen unter root sollte auch gehen...
<frankensteen91> keiner ne Idee?
<jokrebel> frankensteen91: Und was war das Problem? Bin noch nicht lange genug online…
<soc> hi
<soc> weiß jemand ob es einen app-indicator gibt, mit dem die lautstärke regulieren kann?
<soc> bisher muss ich jedes mal system -> einstellungen -> klan öffnen und das nervt
<deem> soc: im panel befindet sich ein lautsprechersymbol
<soc> bei mir leider nicht :-/
<soc> und ich finde auch keins bei "zum panel hinzufügen"
<deem> da sollte aber eins sein. schau mal ob im panel die "benachrichtigungsanzeige" ist
<deem> wie bekomme ich das hin, dass ein grafisches tool, wenn es root-rechte anfordert wieder mein gksu passwort möchte und nicht das passwort von root?
<ppq> deem: gksudo statt gksu nutzen (ist im gleichen paket)
<deem> ppq: ich öffne das programm ja gar nicht per gksu
<deem> ich öffne es durch einfachen klick auf den starter. wenn es jetzt aber wieder erwarten für irgendeine handlung root rechte benötigen sollte will es das passwort von root
<jokrebel> deem: und was ist das für ein Programm? IMHO kommt dieses Fehlverhalten wohl von dem Programm selbst.
<deem> jokrebel: alle programm die aus irgendeinem grund root rechte brauchen
<deem> angenfangen bei der uhrzeiteinstellung. aufhörend, bei synaptic
<jokrebel> deem: Hast Du denn (oder hattest mal) ein Root-PW gesetzt? Und es wird explizit nach dem Root-PW gefragt und dort dann das Sudoer-PW nicht akzeptiert, oder wie?
<ring0> hi, eine meiner hdds streikt. hatte gestern probiert sie per usb extern anzuschließen, ohne erfolg: http://pastebin.com/9gZPN8Dr heute intern an sata, auch ohne erfolg mit folgenden fehlermeldungen beim boot: http://pastebin.com/rQGr6zCj kann mir jemand sagen, ob und was ich probieren könnte?
<bullgard4> ring0: Du kannst die Meldungen, die Du erhalten hast, in Google eingeben, um zu verstehen, was sie bedeuten.
<soc> deem: ich hab ein "benachrichtigungsfeld"
<jokrebel> cu
<soc> deem: ich glaub ich habs
<soc> nur hab ich jetzt kein icon für pidgin mehr
<soc> sondern nur noch diesen brief
<bullgard4> soc:   Wenn Du den Brief anklickst, was siehst Du in der letzten Zeile seines Menüs?
<soc> pidgin
<bullgard4> Eben sagtest Du, Du hättest kein Icon mehr für Pidgin.
<BlackScorp> hi
<BlackScorp> ich kann mein Ubuntu notebook nicht mehr starten seit dem update vor 2 tagen
<BlackScorp> nach dem Plymouth wird der Monitor schwarz udn ich kann nichts machen
<BlackScorp> nicht mal ins tty1 wechseln
<BlackScorp> welche tasten kombination musste man drücken um ins safe mod zu gelangen?
<Fuchs> am Anfang Shift halten 
<BlackScorp> hm.. ok ich probier es mal
<BlackScorp> tatsache:D
<BlackScorp> und gibt es irgendwo irgendwelche logfiles oder ähnliches? wo ich nachschauen kann wieso das system nicht bootet?
<Fuchs> /var/log/* 
<BlackScorp> ich schau mal nach was da steht
<Fuchs> Xorg.0.log ist ggf. ein interessanter Kandidat, messages, wenn Du die hast
<fazer> hallo, welche daten überträgt mein laptop (ubuntu 11.04), wenn ich mich mit meinem router per wlan verbinde?
<Fuchs> fazer: kommt darauf an, welche Programme Du laufen hast. Wenn Du einen weiteren Rechner in Reichweite hast, dann kannst Du wireshark oder tcpdump anwerfen
<fazer> Fuchs: ich habe nach der standartkonfiguration nur noch openssh-server installiert, mehr nicht. also meine mac wird ja übertragen, das meine ich
<Fuchs> ,standart? fazer 
<shetlandpony> fazer, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<fazer> Fuchs: sry standard ubuntu 11.04
<Fuchs> fazer: Deine MAC wird via arp eh die ganze Zeit rumposaunt 
<apollo13> fazer: so nen pc ist sehr gesprächig, mac, ip, avahi zeugs…
<Fuchs> fazer: sag also was genau Deine Frage ist, dann schauen wir mal, was die Antwort sein koennte
<fazer> Fuchs: OK. Mir geht es darum, dass ich möglichst wenig informationen am AP dalassen will, d.h. nur das notwendigste.
<apollo13> pc ausschalten
<fazer> apollo13: was ist avahi?
<fazer> apollo13: :D
<apollo13> sowas wie bonjour
<fazer> apollo13: ok. hast du nen link für mich, oder nen begriff, das ich das mal googleln kann?
<apollo13> avahi ;)
<fazer> apollo13: ok.
<fazer> apollo13: wird mein rechnername, und mein echter name, den ich auf meinem ubuntu rechner angegeben habe, auch preisgegeben?
<apollo13> avahi trascht viel wenn man nicht aufpasst (drucker infos, jabber status, rechner etc etc…)
<Fuchs> fazer: hat das ganze irgend einen besonderen Hintergrund? 
<apollo13> rechnername ja, realname teilweise, iChat presence wäre ne möglichkeit dafür
<Fuchs> fazer: weil sonst wuerde ich das wohl lieber in den OT Kanal schieben
<fazer> Fuchs: ja, ich habe mir gerade VPN zugelegt und will meine daten schützen. z.b. wenn ich in nem cafe online gehe oder so
<Fuchs> fazer: dann wuerde ich einfach von aussen her mal scannen was Dein Rechner preisgibt, tools dazu nannte ich oben 
<apollo13> firewall ein, avahi ab -- das was du dann noch preisgibst kannst du imo nimmer wirklich verschleiern
<apollo13> was dann übrigbleibt ist im prinzip die mac (fakebar), die ip (gut die muss der ap auch wissen, aber er die selber vergibt gewinnt er dadurch nicht viel) und was für ein os du hast
<fazer> Fuchs: ich hab keinen weiteren rechner in reichweite. gibts auch onlinedienste dafür`
<apollo13> oh und dein dhcp client könnte noch infos leaken (eg übers private netz oder übers firmennetz)
<BlackScorp> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth ich hier glesen dass das System hängen bleibt beim plymouth
<BlackScorp> also habe ich noplymouth in grub.cfg reingeschreiben
<BlackScorp> jetzt kommen am anfang meldungen
<BlackScorp> und da steht Stopping automatic crash report generation [fail]
<fazer> Fuchs: apollo13: ok. Ich les mal ein bissi im netz danke!
<ring1> bullgard4, super tip
<apollo13> BlackScorp: mach mal foto
<BlackScorp> warte
<BlackScorp> mal sehen ob man was auf den fotos erkennt
<BlackScorp> http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/3664/errorbo.jpg
<BlackScorp> das ist das was ich nun kriege beim booten
<BlackScorp> danach geht nichts mehr
<apollo13> das system hat eh normal gebootet
<apollo13> rennt sogar gdm :þ
<apollo13> einloggen solltest dich auf den ttys können, gdm ist vlt wieder abgeschmirrt aber sonst…
<BlackScorp> ich versuchs
<BlackScorp> ins safe mode komm ich aber
<apollo13> na dann dateien sichern :þ
<BlackScorp> hm.. ins tty1 komm ich nicht rein
<BlackScorp> joa gut werde die dateien sichern
<BlackScorp> aber vielleicht gibt es ncoh ein ausweg das system zu retten , ohne es neu zu formatieren?
<apollo13> sicherlich
<BlackScorp> und wie?:P
<apollo13> kA, wir wissen ohne logfiles nicht wirklich was kaputt ist
<BlackScorp> ok ich schau mal in die logfiles rein
<BlackScorp> also Xorg.0.log ist leer
<Erimos_Wolf> Habe gerade 10.10 bei mi installiert und musste krass feststellen das es eine reine katastrophe ist. Firefox ruckelt extrem. Irgendwie ruckelt es ständig und Systemweit verpixelt es den Text. Hat das jemand auch bei sich beobachtet?
<BlackScorp> aber in der Xorg.1.log steht was drin
<ppq> Erimos_Wolf: kannst du mit nem screenshot zeigen was du genau meinst?
<ppq> Erimos_Wolf: und was für hardware ist das?
<NTQ> Hi. Ist es normal, dass die Systemüberwachung selbst immer schon 10-30% CPU nutzt. ich hab die gern im hintergrund laufen, aber manchmal beansprucht sie die CPU gerne mal eine weile lang mit 30%
<ppq> NTQ: ja, musst das aktualisierungsintervall vergrößern
<Erimos_Wolf> ppq : ich geh mal wieder ins ubuntu system da ich gerade im xp im dann mache ich nen screenshot
<NTQ> ppq: was empfiehlst du denn? bei den prozessen hab ich 3 sekunden, bei den graphen 1 sekunde und beim dateisystem 5 sekunden
<Erimos_Wolf> ppq : hardware = AMD 64 939 Sockel, AGP HD4650 1 GB speicher mainboard asus deluxe irgendwas muss mal genauer gucken
<ppq> Erimos_Wolf: oha, ok. welcher grafiktreiber?
<ppq> grr
<BlackScorp> ich werd aus diesen logfiles nicht schlau
<BlackScorp> da steht kein datum
<ppq> NTQ: keine ahnung, musst mal rumprobieren
<BlackScorp> oder irgend eine meldung
<apollo13> naja die .1.log sind eh die falschen
<NTQ> ppq: okay. und wenn ich schonmal dabei bin. was ist der "Solaris Modus"? Hab schon ein bisschen gegoogelt. scheinbar weiß es aber niemand.
<apollo13> wenn im xorg log nix drin steht gibt es immerhin noch messages syslog und kernlog
<NTQ> ppq: habs doch gefunden: "Select this to divide each process' CPU% in the Processes table by the number of CPUs." Trotzdem danke!
<ppq> ah, gut zu wissen, danke :D
<oliver1> Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte eine Datei ausführbar machen und muss dazu das Verzeichnis wechseln. Ich habe jetzt versucht ein paar mal in dieses zu wechseln, nur will es mir nicht gelingen. Kann bitte jemand ersehen was ich falsch gemacht habe? http://pastebin.com/VU98WFZG
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<oliver1> hallo
<kleinerdrache> wenn ich unter ubuntu 11.10 pakete finde, die ich auch gerne bereits in 11.04 vorfinden möchte, könnte ich da nicht ein ppa auf launchpad erstellen, dass genau diese beinhaltet aber für 11.04 packt?  
<kleinerdrache> weil irgendwie sind diese pakete ständig etwas im rückstand.
<kleinerdrache> wie könnte man das denn machen?
<BlackScorp> naja ich werde mal dateien sichern und formatieren, bevor ich hier stunden lang sitze und versuche den fehler rauszufinden, danke für eure hilfe
<oliver1> ui....
<oliver1> ls
<koegs> oliver1: leerzeichen und sonderzeichen im Pfad musst du escapen mit \
<kleinerdrache> weiß keiner was?
<bekks> kleinerdrache: 11.10 ist doch gar nicht hier supported.
<bekks> Und ja, du kannst Dir in deinem eigenen PPA zusammenpacken was immer Du möchtest.
<oliver1> koegs: mom, ich werde es versuchen
<ppq> oliver1: oder alternativ mit anführungszeichen einschließen: cd "Program Files (x86)"
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ok, dann möchte ich halt 10.04 pakete auf 9.10 verwenden. :)
<bekks> Ist 9.10 noch supported?
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ähm, ich meinte natürlich 11.04 auf 10.10
<kleinerdrache> bekks, vielleicht weiß du jetzt wie man das am besten macht?
<oliver1> ppq: danke, das half schon einmal weiter
<bekks> kleinerdrache: Wie man was macht?
<ppq> oliver1: geht übrigens auch mit dem ganzen pfad: cd "/media/A4B84C93B84C6640/Program Files (x86)"     # oder auch direkt mit chmod: chmod a+x "/media/A4B84C93B84C6640/Program Files (x86)/foo/bar.exe"
<kleinerdrache> bekks, sourcen von 11.04 holen und dann für 10.10 aufbereiten, also neu packen
<oliver1> ppq: ist im Terminal eine Unterscheidung zwischen Groß-und Kleinschreibung zwingend erforderlich?
<bekks> ,ppa? kleinerdrache 
<shetlandpony> kleinerdrache: PPA steht fuer "Personal Package Archive". Dort werden also Pakete angeboten, die aus nicht offiziellen Quellen stammen. Dieser Service wird zwar von Launchpad angeboten, die Paket sind aber dennoch als Fremdpakete zu sehen.
<oliver1> ppq: danke
<bekks> hmm.
<ppq> oliver1: ja
<bekks> kleinerdrache: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/launchpad/ppa
<oliver1> ppq: ich danke Dir!
<ppq> oliver1: ntfs und vfat unterscheiden zwar nicht zwischen groß- und kleinschreibung, aber um problemen unter linux aus dem weg zu gehen, sollte man das immer beachten
<kleinerdrache> shetlandpony, ja, aber mit dem unterschied, dass dort die pakete direkt gebaut werden also auch überprüft wird, ob sie den anforderungen entsprechen.
<oliver1> ppq: ok, das habe ich verstanden
<oliver1> ppq: ich danke Dir
<ppq> keine ursache
<bekks> oliver1: Vor allem können NTFS und VFAT nichts mit Linux-Rechten anfangen.
<oliver1> bekks: danke
<ppq> oh :D
<ppq> gar nicht dran gedacht.
<oliver1> mit welchem Befehl kann ich in das übergeordnete Verzeichnis wechseln? Wie in DOS "cd.." scheint nicht zu gehen
<bekks> cd ..
<bekks> Mit Leerzeichen.
<oliver1> ahhhhh....
<oliver1> cool
<oliver1> danke
<oliver1> Hallo noch mal. Ich habe eben versucht eine Datei Ausführungsrechte zu geben. Diese sind nicht gesetzt worden. Folgendes habe ich im Terminal eingegeben http://pastebin.com/y38GcuU9 Was bitte habe ich falsch gemacht?
<oliver1> ich habe es noch einmal mit Sudo versucht, aber leider ohne Erfolg.
<ppq> oliver1: die datei so ausführen: wine "/media/A4B84C93B84C6640/Program Files (x86)/foo/bar.exe"
<ppq> oliver1: wie bekks schon sagte bringt es nichts, in ntfs unter linux rechte zu setzen
<ppq> oliver1: davon mal abgesehen ist es immer ein gutes zeichen, wenn chmod nichts ausgibt und du die befehlszeile zurückbekommst. das heißt, dass es geklappt hat
<oliver1> ppq: ok, durch den Zusatz "wine" habe ich diese praktisch auf der NTFS-Partition gesetzt, nicht unter wine?
<oliver1> ppq: naja, es ließ sich halt nicht starten...
<oliver1> ich versuche es mal mit Wine
<ppq> oliver1: wine ist ein programm, das es dir erst ermöglicht, windows-programme auszuführen
<ppq> ,wine? oliver1
<shetlandpony> oliver1, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> oliver1: normalerweise ginge das nämlich gar nicht.
<oliver1> also, ich habe den Befehl eben aus dem Chat hier rauskopiert und ausgeführt. Ich erhalte immer noch den Hinweis, dass sie nicht ausführbar ist
<ppq> ?
<oliver1> ja, das dachte ich mir auch
<Wedelwolf> Wo kann man bei Linux nochmal die systemweiten Groessenangaben aendern?
<ppq> oliver1: ganze fehlermeldung und was du gemacht hast bitte mal nopasten
<Wedelwolf> also statt KiB KB
<oliver1> ok, mom please
<ppq> Wedelwolf: wusste gar nicht, dass das systemweit geht.. ich dachte, jedes programm interpretiert das für sich so.. oder meinst du gnome-weit oder kde-weit oder sowas?
<Wedelwolf> gnomeweit
<oliver1> ppq: http://pastebin.com/irYey3vM
<Fuchs> kde-weit geht, gnome-weit wuesste ich nicht wo
<oliver1> was ich gemacht habe, ist alles im Terminal ersichtlich
<Wedelwolf> hrm dann gehts wohl nit
<Wedelwolf> dachte das ging
<bekks> Nein, geht nicht systemweit.
<ppq> oliver1: lol
<ppq> oliver1: du musst den pfad auch anpassen, nicht einfach das beispiel hier rauskopieren, das ich dir gab
<oliver1> ppq: lasse mich bitte an Deinem Humor teilhaben
<oliver1> ppq: ja, das meinte ich ja....
<ppq> oliver1: da du schon in dem verzeichnis bist, reicht nun auch ein simples      wine ForgedAlliance.exe
<ppq> oliver1: ob das ganze funktioniert, ist dann nochmal ne ganz andere frage:
<ppq> ,appdb? oliver1 da mal reingucken
<oliver1> ach so? Ich hatte das auch im Sinn, aber das schien mir zu einfach.... lol
<shetlandpony> oliver1 da mal reingucken, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<oliver1> danke sehr
<ppq> da wirst du eventuell ne anleitung finden, wie du dein spiel zum laufen bringst
<oliver1> ppq: ok. Ich versuche mein Glück. Zumindest mal das Grundspiel läuft fantastisch gut unter Linux
<oliver1> Es scheint, als ob diese Erweiterung nicht unter Wine läuft. Trotzdem herzlichen Dank.
<erimos_wolf> ppq, habe leider ganz vergessen das ich die partitionen gelöscht hatte
<erimos_wolf> ppq, habe nun 10.04 installiert und da gibt es keine probleme
<_fliXR-> hi
<_fliXR-> seit ein paar kernel versionen ist anscheinend loop-aes fest integriert, ich kann mein laufwekr nicht mehr mounten, mit dem fehler, dass der aes cipher nicht vom kernel unterstützt wird, komme ich da irgendwie drum herum nen neuen kernel zu bauen + restart?
<_fliXR-> problem ist, dass mein laptop ziemlich kaputt ist
<_fliXR-> und bei neustart oft der bildschirm schwarz bleibt
<_fliXR-> würde das gerne vermedien
<bekks> Wenn das nur "oft" und nicht "immer" passiert, bist Du offensichtlich auf dem Holzweg.
<_fliXR-> naja weiss ich nicht genau, neuer latop kommt frühestens nächste woche, so lange wollte ich den hier laufen lassen
<bekks> Wenn das nur "oft" und nicht "immer" passiert, bist Du offensichtlich auf dem Holzweg - es kann also nicht daran liegen.
<_fliXR-> hä? es geht doch um loop-aes
<_fliXR-> spielt doch gar keine rolle ob der laptop jetzt startet oder nicht
<_fliXR-> das ist nur die begründung warum ich eine lösung suche ohne kernel komplett neu zu compilen
<_fliXR-> und dann neuzustarten
<_fliXR-> um den zu laden
<bekks> ,enter? _fliXR- 
<shetlandpony> _fliXR-: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<schweegi> wieso kann ich unter 10.04 LTS kein USB-Startmedium mit einem 11.04-Image erstellen? Es kommt immer "Installation fehlgeschlagen".
<ppq> schweegi: probier's mal mit unetbootin, bevorzugt die neuste version, ich denk mal dass was am live-cd aufbau verändert wurde zu 11.04 hin
<ppq> schweegi: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hi ich habe zwei zombie-Prozesse, die sich auch mit kill -9 nicht beenden lassen - jemand eine Idee (sind % ps -eo state,pid,cmd | grep "^Z"
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Z  2340 [desktopcouch-se] <defunct>
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Z  2391 [zeitgeist-datah] <defunct>
<Thomas_Zahreddin> )
<bekks> Zombies.
<bekks> Die kann man nicht beenden.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks: ah, danke
<user82> bekks, laut wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_%28EDV%29#Manuelles_L.C3.B6schen
<user82> geht nicht?
<bekks> Das Dumme bei einem Zombie ist, dass es keinen Elternprozess mehr gibt, der ein Signal schicken könnte.
<bekks> Also kriegt man den so nicht umgebracht.
<user82> ok..ja im prinzip ja nicht so schlimm aber is doch die frage was sie da zu suchen haben ^^
<bekks> Die sollten nicht da sein.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> user82: rechner friert ein, waitstates größer 80, da wird auch die Konsole zäh
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: Da friert der Rechner nicht ein - der tut ja noch was.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks: ;-) im weitesten Sinne ja, CPU-auslastung: 0,03%
<bekks> Solange der Rechner mit dem IO nicht hinterherkommt...
<jokrebel> re
<Robert_Zenz> Mein Nautilus behauptet steif das eine Datei mit der Endung md ein Genesis ROM ist, obwohl es eine einfache Textdatei ist (.md wegen github). Kann ich ihm das anders beibringen?
<KojiroAK> Robert_Zenz: Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> öffnen mit -> gedit
<Robert_Zenz> KojiroAK, jo, genau. Aber geht Nautilus nicht nach Datei-Header und nicht nach Datei-Endung? Oder hab ich mich da verfahren?
<KojiroAK> Robert_Zenz, müsste eigentlich nach Header gehen. Wüsste jedoch nicht genau.
<user82> gibts im nautilus ansich ne fortschrittsanzeige wenn man was sucht..ich hätte sie nirgends gesehen
<Robert_Zenz> KojiroAK, Okay, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens das ich noch nciht ganz verrückt bin. ;) Danke.
<the_chris> ah mensch
<the_chris> wie soll ich das machen
<pje> hallo
<the_chris> ich hab nen channel und muss jetzt noch irgendwie den port umstellen und irgendwie noch was anderes
<the_chris> aber die einstellung finde ic noch nicht ...
<apollo13> und wenn du jetzt auch noch erwartest dass irgendwer kapiert was du willst…
<pje> nachdem ich nervlich auf dem zahnfleisch krieche schmeiß ich meine frage direkt in den chan: versuch grad ubuntu server 11.04 von einem usb stick auf nen anderen zu installieren =). nachdem ichs endlich geschafft habe, dass das cd-rom laufwerk eingebunden werden konnte, find ich jetzt im partitionsvorgang den zweiten stick nicht. habs mit zwei verschiedenen sticks versucht. irgendwer ne 
<pje> idee?
<pje> hmm
<pje> niemand? :)
<Robert_Zenz> pje, du könntest in die Shell wechseln (falls möglich) und mal schauen mit fdisk -l ob der überhaupt anwesend ist.
<christian_> hi, kann mir je,mand helfen mit den einstellungen?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? christian_ 
<shetlandpony> christian_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<christian_> ok
<christian_> also ich hab #linksunten und darin
<bekks> Was ist "#linksunten"?
<christian_> einstellungen wie ssl port
<christian_> linksunten ist der channel
<christian_> irc.indymedia.org (SSL-Port 6697
<Fuchs> ,enter? christian_ 
<shetlandpony> christian_: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Fuchs> dann vielleicht mal sagen worum es ueberhaupt geht. Ich vermute mal Deinen IRC Client, aber das ist rein geraten 
<christian_> ich soll kein enter drücken?
<Fuchs> weniger
<bekks> Nicht nach jedem dritten Wort :)
<christian_> also mein xchat irc client soll auf den channel #linksunten und da irc.indymedia.org (SSL-Port 6697) machen
<Fuchs> christian_: CTRL+S, in der Serverliste Indymedia hinzufuegen, und dann den Kanal joinen. Siehe auch: 
<Fuchs> ,irc? christian_ 
<Fuchs> ,xchat? christian_ 
<shetlandpony> christian_, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> christian_, XChat ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XChat - Weitere Infos im query ...
<christian_> @shetlandpony, hat geklappt, danke schön ... krass
<Fuchs> ,bot? christian_ 
<shetlandpony> christian_: ich bin ein bot ;p
<christian_> wie was, wer ist ein bot?
<christian_> ach leute, das ist ja mal ein intelligenter bot ... 
<christian_> jedenfalls hat es geklappt und dafür bin ich dankbar
<jokrebel> gn8
<Nightwolf> gibt's eigentlich eine möglichkeit die letzte zeile der stdout in der shell zu referenzieren?
<bekks> Nicht dass ich wüsste.
<bekks> Ich habe zumindest in 15 Jahren noch nie davon gehört :)
<Nightwolf> ich mach sehr häufig was in der art ls | grep und kopiere das dann
<Nightwolf> irgendwie ineffizient
<bekks> ls | grep | tail :)
<Nightwolf> ich will meistens erstmal schauen wie viel da rauskommt
<Nightwolf> ;-)
<bekks> ls | grep | wc -l
<Nightwolf> und was raus kommt
<Nightwolf> in sage nimmt man dafür z. B. einfach _. kann man sich sicher irgendwie scripten
<Nightwolf> `tail -1 ~/.bash_history` könnte man benutzen ^^
<bekks> Das ist aber nur die letzte Befehlszeile.
<bekks> Nicht die letzte Zeile von stdout.
<Nightwolf> ja, geht natürlich nur wenn sich solange nix geändert hat
<bekks> Nee.
<Nightwolf> klar, gerade ausprobiert
<bekks> Geht nie. Was ich eben schon sagte.
<Nightwolf> ` -> führt aus
<bekks> An die letzte Zeile der history kommt man spontan heran, aber nicht zwingend an die letzte Zeile des stdout
<Nightwolf> jo, da müsste man sich vorher einhängen, schon klar
<Nightwolf> aber ich kann ja einfach die letzte zeile der history nochmal ausführen
<pje> Robert_Zenz, ich bin (über das installations-hauptmenü) in die shell, fdisk -l war aber kein bekannter befehl...
<pje> (dauert immer länger, bis ich wiede hier bin, umstecken =))
<Robert_Zenz> pje, dann ist das wahrscheinlich eine BusyBox. Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, sorry. Aber meine spontane Idee wäre das vielleicht die USB-Treiber nicht geladen sind oder gar nicht existieren.
<pje> also VON usb auf normale s-ata ging
<pje> und im bios werden auch beide erkannt
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-04
<bullgard4> '~$ gksu nautilus; Initializing nautilus-gdu extension.' Was für eine Nautilus-Erweiterung ist das? Welche Funktion hat sie?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: http://tbzatek.fedorapeople.org/nautilus-gdu/nautilus-gdu.spec <- abschnitt %description
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ah! Prima! (Ich hatte schon eine ganze Weile gesucht und praktisch nur Fehlermeldungen darüber gefunden.) --  Danke!
<freq9> Ich erstelle gerade ein Backup meiner alten Festplatte und kopiere Daten von meiner Festplatte auf meine externe Festplatte.
<JeffJohnson> nice
<freq9> Nun bekomme ich die Meldung "No space left on device" obwohl noch 130.3GB frei sind.
<freq9> Wie kommt das?
<JeffJohnson> ein prozentanteil ist fuer root reserviert und um fragmentation vorzubeugen
<JeffJohnson> bei ext*
<freq9> Die externe Festplatte ist NTFS formattiert.
<JeffJohnson> mmh:p
<freq9> (oder doch fat32!?)
<JeffJohnson> dann wuerde ich zuerst mal fsck ausprobieren:p
<JeffJohnson> kann sein das bei ntfs auch einfach teile des platzes reserviert werden, muesste man mal ergoogeln
<grossing> was sagt denn "df -h" zu der betreffenden Partition? (Für alle Ausgaben bitte nopasten. Danke)
<freq9> das doofe ist nur, wenn ich das backup abbreche, habe ich einen undefinierten zustand :!
<freq9> /dev/sdc1             466G  336G  131G  73% /media/LACIE
<JeffJohnson> sieht doch gut aus:)
<Frickelpit> freq9: was sagt mount zu sdc1?
<JeffJohnson> eh?
<JeffJohnson> das kommt doch hin
<JeffJohnson> 1/3 ist noch frei => 131G
<freq9> /dev/sdc1 on /media/LACIE type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<Frickelpit> vfat
<Frickelpit> max. 4GB
<Frickelpit> ziemlich fail für eine externe platte …
<freq9> Also sind die Dateien, die momentan kopiert werden zu groß?
<Frickelpit> ja
<JeffJohnson> dafuer muesste man die fehlermeldung genauer zuordnen:)
<freq9> Okay, sind irgendwelche Dateien, die ich nicht kenne, von daher kann ich die skippen.
<Frickelpit> freq9: wenn es unbedingt ein win-dateisystem sein soll, dann nimm ntfs
<freq9> Frickelpit: Ich habe kein Platz die Dateien von der externen Platte woanders hinzupacken um sie umzuformattieren
<Frickelpit> tja … das ist schlecht
<freq9> :-)
<grossing> plöd gelaufen
<freq9> Ich überlege schon länger mir mal eine neue Platte zu holen, zumal die ja nicht mehr wirklich teuer sind.
<JeffJohnson> loesch einfach filme:P
<freq9> 22G :D
<freq9> Und der größte Film ist "Big Buck Bunny" :P
<JeffJohnson> bei dem macht es doch eh kein sinn den aufzubewahren:D
<freq9> ich hab den aber noch nicht geschaut xD
<freq9> mein alter rechner war für 1080p zu schlecht :)
<freq9> Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass all die Dateien, bei denen ich nun schon "Skip" gemacht habe, jeweils über 4GB groß sind. Dann müsst ich ja eine rieeeeesen Festplatte haben.
<freq9> Und ich kopiere von einer ~160GB großen Festplatte.
<freq9> Aber das sind alles so komische Dateien, die ich nicht kenne, daher skippe ich die.
<pje> moin
<freq9> Kann es sein, dass FAT eine Grenze an Verzeichnissen hat!?
<pje> ich versuch grad folgendes tut auszuführen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<pje> häng aber an dem punkt wo ich den inhalt der iso auf den stick kopieren soll - weil ich nirgends den stick finde?
<freq9> vllt. eine LiveCD? :D
<pje> vllt. ist bei mir wohl nicht sehr hilfreich. hier ist alles vllt.
<pje> sind meine ersten schritte mit linux =)
<freq9> Wobei, du willst eine persistente Installation.
<pje> joa
<pje> habs gestern geschafft ubuntu server auf ner s-ata zu installieren
<freq9> Naja, es ist Samstag :) Ab zu Saturn/Mediamarkt und einen USB-Stick kaufen :P
<freq9> Und wieso brauchst du nun noch eine Installation auf einem USB-Stick?
<pje> weils nen nas sein soll
<pje> und die platte laut ist und viel zu groß
<freq9> NAS mit einem USB-Stick?
<pje> und eigtl. meine mobile datenplatte ist =)
<pje> jo
<pje> schlechte idee?
<freq9> Naja, ich kenne NAS ansich als etwas größeres als ein USB-Stick :)
<pje> ja nur fürn heimgebraucht
<freq9> Zumal das N da irgendwie fehlt :)
<pje> -t
<pje> lol
<pje> naja, das system soll auf dem stick laufen
<pje> werden dann schon noch n paar platten dabei sein
<pje> jedenfalls bin ich soweit, dass ich ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso eingebunden hab, bloß weiß ich nicht, wo ich die files hinkopieren soll
<freq9> Okay, aber ansich bringt es dir ja nichts, wenn dir der USB-Stick fehlt :)
<pje> ja ich hab ihn schon hier und auch formatiert wie in dem tut
<freq9> "kopieren"?
<pje> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<pje> steht da =)
<freq9> ich öffne mal den Link :D
<pje> joa genau =)
<Wedelwolf> wie kann ich nen prozess (in meinem Fall VLC) killen?
<pje> wenn du "Nun sollte der USB-Stick kurz abgezogen und wieder eingesteckt werden" suchst, findest du den punkt, an dem ich jetzt bin
<freq9> Wedelwolf: kill <pid>
<freq9> pje: Aber den Punkt hast du schon gemacht, oder?
<pje> den drüber scho
<pje> "Dies erspart das Einhängen der Partitionen von Hand, da dies unter Ubuntu automatisch geschieht. Wenn man sich an die vorherigen Beispiele gehalten hat, werden die Partitionen unter LiveUSB und casper-rw eingebunden."
<freq9> Das hast du schon gemacht?
<pje> wo werden die partitionen denn eingehangen?
<pje> ja ein/ausgesteckt
<pje> aber find jetzt nix mehr...
<pje> naja, nix ist übertrieben
<pje> ^^
<freq9> wenn ich nun bloß wüsste was "casper-rw" ist :)
<pje> kA
<pje> irgendwas wegen persistent
<pje> aber ich such eigtl. eh die partition LiveUSB atm
<pje> damit ich da die ganzen files draufkopieren kann
<freq9> Ahhh :D
<freq9> Nun verstehe ich ;)
<pje> ahhhhh...
<pje> ?
<freq9> "casper-rw" ist ein Name :D kein Programm oder so.
<pje> das weiß keiner =)
<freq9> Du müsstest zwei Partitionen "LiveUSB" und "casper-rw" haben.
<freq9> Hast du denn momentan eine Konsole auf?
<pje> bin über putty drauf und kann über webmin file manager zugreifen
<freq9> Okay, schau mal was "mount" ausgibt.
<freq9> Sind da Einträge für "LiveUSB" und "casper-rw"?
<pje> nope
<pje> generell nix mit sdb
<pje> (so scheint mir der stick unter ldisk -l auf)
<freq9> Ach nun kapier ich auch deine Aussage, dass du deinen Stick nicht findest :P
<pje> lol
<pje> ja physisch find ich ihn - sry =)
<pje> ich find ihn im system nicht so recht
<freq9> Ich dachte die ganze Zeit, dass du ihn im Schrank hast und nicht findest
<pje> =)
<freq9> Also mal weiter von vorne, denn ich bin die ganze Zeit von falschen Tatsachen ausgegangen *g*
<pje> =)
<pje> naja, laut dem tut sollten die partitionen durch ein- und ausstecken "eingehangen" werden
<freq9> Du hast eine laufende Ubuntu Distribution?
<pje> aber anscheinend ich das nicht passiert
<pje> jo
<pje> ubuntu server 11.04
<freq9> Die ist aber komplett installiert, nicht Live oder so.
<pje> öhm...
<pje> jo
<pje> bootet jedenfalls von festplatte
<freq9> Okay ;)
<freq9> Also nicht von CD oder USB-Stick :P
<pje> genau
<pje> die schritte von dem tut hab ich bis dahin mit putty gemacht
<freq9> ok
<pje> (sitz hier an nem windows pc und bin mit dem nas verbunden - DA steckt der famose usb stick drinnen)
<freq9> :-)
<freq9> Du hast also zwei Partitionen angelegt, wie beschrieben?
<pje> genau
<pje> ldisk zeigt mir die auch so an
<freq9> was ist ldisk? :D
<freq9> steht nicht im Tutorial und mein Paketmanager kennt das auch nicht.
<pje> f
<pje> !
<pje> =)
<pje> fdisk
<freq9> okay
<freq9> (brrr... das kopieren blockiert irgendwie meinen ganzen window-manager)
<freq9> ohoh :D
<freq9> wenn ich nun bloß wüsste was fdisk da nun bei mir macht :!
<pje> also mit dem befehl "sudo fdisk -l" listets mir mein platten samt partitionen auf (also die s-ata wo ubuntu nu läuft und die partitionen vom stick)
<freq9> bei mir wurden da ~1mrd leerzeichen ausgegeben :!
<pje> =)
<freq9> irgendwie kommt bei fdisk bei mir nur murks raus :)
<freq9> ich hoffe nur, dass ich hier nun nichts kaputt gemacht hab *g* das wäre das zweite system innerhalb von 12 stunden
<pje> ICH HAB NIX GEMACHT
<pje> =)
<freq9> ich mache gerade ein backup und irgendwie können verzeichnisse nicht angelegt werden, weil angeblich die platte voll ist.
<freq9> ich darf nun für jedes verzeichnis "skip" drücken :)
<freq9> in dem verzeichnis wo ich momentan bin, sind 15000 verzeichnisse
<freq9> naja, zurück zu deinem problem :)
<pje> ok
<freq9> schau dir am besten mal die ausgabe von "mount" an, nimm den Stick raus, schau es dir an und steck in wieder rein und schau dir nochmal "mount" an.
<freq9> ob sich da halt was ändert
<pje> ändert sich nix
<pje> schon versucht
<pje> blöde frage
<pje> mit "sudo shutdown now" müsst sich das teil doch runterfahren?
<Wedelwolf> sudo shutdown -h now
<freq9> genau ;)
<pje> putty schmeiß mich raus, aber das teil läuft ohne probs weiter
<pje> ah
<freq9> ich glaub ohne -h wirst du nur ausgeloggt
<pje> egal, läuft!
<freq9> schau mal, ob sich was bei "dmesg" was tut, wenn du die platte rein- bzw. raussteckst
<freq9> s/die platte/den stick/
<shetlandpony> freq9 meant: schau mal, ob sich was bei "dmesg" was tut, wenn du den stick rein- bzw. raussteckst
<Wedelwolf> freq9 ne -h haelt das system an nach dem runterfahren$
<freq9> Wedelwolf: ja das ist klar :) aber OHNE dem -h
<pje> komm grad gar nicht mehr auf meine kiste drauf
<pje> meine nerven =)
<Wedelwolf> freq9 faehrt er runter :P
<freq9> pje: ist das System nun runtergefahren=
<freq9> ?
<Wedelwolf> aber schaltet nicht aus
<Wedelwolf> (weiss ich wegen vielen fehlversuchen)
 * freq9 braucht einen Praktikanten zum "Skip" drücken :(
<pje> BOAH
<pje> umstecken
<pje> geht jetzt wieder
<pje> mal lesen
<pje> =)
<freq9> Hast du nun die Partitionen?
<pje> kA
<pje> bin am lesen
<freq9> "mal lesen"?
<pje> ja was du geschrieben hast
<freq9> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!
<freq9> Ich bin auf "Cancel" gekommen :(
<pje> musste bilschirm und tastatur umstecken
<Wedelwolf> freq9 was tust du eigentlich?
<freq9> Wedelwolf: Backup :)
<Wedelwolf> x)
<freq9> Der Kopiervorgang lief seit 8 Uhr :)
<pje> ich paste das ergebnis von dem dsesg mal im offtopic chan
<freq9> blub
<freq9> nopaste!
<pje> cool
<freq9> pje: http://pastebin.com/
<pje> topic falsch verstanden
<pje> sorry=)
<freq9> oder paste.ubuntuusers.de :)
<freq9> hihi, bei pastebin hat grad einer sein passwort geposted :)
<pje> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400552/
<freq9> wasn jetzt los?
<freq9> mein monitor ist aus? o.O
<freq9> LOOOL
<pje> bist du noch ne weile hier? müsst mal für ne stunde oder so weg
<freq9> vllt :)
<pje> erstmal umziehn
<pje> [  113.444379] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<pje> [  113.444507] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<pje> schaut net so toll aus oder?
<freq9> steht bei mir auch
<pje> also ist das nicht die fehlerquelle?
<pje> naja, muss mal eben weg :(
<freq9> meine platte funktioniert
<pje> hmm
<pje> bis später
<karhu> mein Sound wird andauernd gemutet - alles läuft, dann irgendwann gemutet. Ich geh in Alsamixer, unmute und 0,5 Sekunden danach wieder gemutet. Argh....
<C_Classic> Hallo. Hat jemand einen Asus EeePC 1000H und könnte mal testen ob der mit dem WLAN Standard 802.11a kompatibel ist?
<apollo13> wer verwendet denn heute noch a bitte?
<apollo13> (zu faul bin das ding hochzufahren)
<freq9> wer stellt denn heute noch dumme fragen?
<apollo13> hu? ich hab seit ewigkeiten keinen router mehr gesehen, der a auch nur irgendwie unterstützt
<C_Classic> kP - ich will zum Chaos-Communication-Camp und die ham dort das a-Netz am "besten" aufgebaut
<ppq> router mit 802.11a gibts recht viele
<ppq> C_Classic: allerdings ist das eher etwas für unseren offtopic kanal :)
<C_Classic> offtopic-kanal?
<apollo13> ppq: marke etc, grund sowas noch zu produzieren?
<ppq> ,ot? C_Classic
<shetlandpony> C_Classic: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<C_Classic> oh ok
<KnechtR> poah
<KnechtR> nix los hier?
<ppq> KnechtR: ne, niemand hier, wie du an der nicklist siehst :p
<KnechtR> es geht um aufmerksamkeit, nicht anwesenheit
<pje> re
<bekks> JA, alles lauschen nur auf deine Worte - und schreiben deswegen nichts.
<bekks> ,frag? KnechtR 
<shetlandpony> KnechtR: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> KnechtR: ich kann keine Frage von Dir sehen. Wenn Du eine hast, dann stell sie, sonst suchst Du vielleicht #ubuntu-de-offtopic, da ist mehr los. In dem Kanal hier soll auch nur etwas los sein, wenn Support benoetigt wird
<pje> frank____ =)
<pje> ne, falsch^^
<pje> freq9 =)
<pje> soru
<baerbel> hallo! ich versuche gerade unter 10.4 mit apt-get update die repositories zu aktuallisieren, aber bei translation-de hängt das programm in eine art schleife fest, bzw. kommt nie zum abschluss
<baerbel> hole ... 423KB und das schon zum x-1000 mal
<Fuchs> baerbel: ggf. ist da gerade ein Server nicht erreichbar. Kannst Du Deine sources.list mal in einen pastebin stellen? 
<KnechtR> in /etc/fstab steht meine zweite verschlüsselte platte auf noauto, aber trotzdem werde ich beim booten aufgefordert, das pw einzugeben. wo steht das versuchte mounten?
<Fuchs> KnechtR: steht da dummerweise noch ein defaults daneben? Bitte mal den Eintrag zeigen. 
<KnechtR> /dev/mapper/sdb2_crypt  /mnt/archiv     ext4    noauto,noatime,errors=remount-ro0       1
<baerbel> pastebin? was ist das? :) eine art zwischenablage vom chat?
<pje> hmm, hmm, hmm
<pje> woran kanns denn liegen, wenn ubuntu server usb medien nicht automatisch mounted?
<Fuchs> ,paste? baerbel 
<shetlandpony> baerbel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ppq> KnechtR: verschlüselte platten können vor dem booten nur über die /etc/crypttab entschlüsselt werden, evtl. steht sie da drin
<Fuchs> pje: dass kein automounter laeuft 
<ppq> KnechtR: der fstab eintrag dient ja nur zum mounten des bereits entschlüsselten fs
<KnechtR> ppq, sieht steht in /etc/crypttab, aber das muss doch auch so sein
<baerbel> ok
<KnechtR> sonst könnte ich sie niemals entschlüsseln
<Fuchs> pje:  es gibt welche, aber ueblicherweise uebernimmt das die Desktopumgebung. Und so eine laeuft hoffentlich nicht auf dem Server
<freq9> pje: 
<ppq> KnechtR: in der crypttab muss nur deine systemplatte stehen, also da wo / drauf ist, alles andere ist optional
<KnechtR> aso
<KnechtR> dann nehme ich die da raus, thx!
<ppq> KnechtR: du kannst die zweite verschlüsselte platte sogar in gnome/kde öffnen lassen, ohne fstab
<pje> hier
<pje> ich versuchs mal mit autofs ?
<Fuchs> pje: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/automount  << vor allem die Weiterleitung zu USB Datentraeger beachten
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden << this
<freq9> pje: habe die "fehlermeldungen" mal nachgeschlagen und das sind lediglich "meldungen", für deine probleme nicht von bedeutung
<KnechtR> gibts irgendwo ne gute anleitung zum entschlacken von ubuntu (dienste, pakete etc)?
<pje> kk
<pje> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation < ich kann das doch auch mit server edition machen oder?
<freq9> pje: hast du momentan eine server edition als live installiert?
<baerbel> sorry fuchs, das erweist sich gerade als etwas schwierig (RDP via vpn via VmWare in einer VM...)
<ppq> KnechtR: nicht dass ich wüsste, nur einige unvollständige. guck halt in ps -eF was läuft und was du davon brauchst und was nicht...
<ppq> -.-
<baerbel> ist aber die standard source.list
<ppq> baerbel: du könntest pastebinit nutzen. kannst du noch pakete installieren? 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<ppq> ah, ok. auch keine weiteren repos in sources.list.d/*?
<baerbel> ich versuchs
<baerbel> er findet das paket nicht
<ppq> hrm, was steht denn genau in der letzten zeile wenn er sich aufhängt?
<baerbel> er hängt sich ja nicht auf, sondern macht endlos weiter
<ppq> ok, und welche zeile wiederholt sich endlos? :p
<baerbel> sek
<freq9> jetzt kommt "processing..." :D
<baerbel> Hole:n http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/man Translation-de [452KB]
<baerbel> nur n incrementiert
<ppq> doofe frage, aber allgemein hast du internetzugriff, ja?
<ppq> ping de.archive.ubuntu.com
<baerbel> ja, namensauflösung funzt
<baerbel> ping auch
<baerbel> davor prüft er ja einige quellen und quittiert mit ok
<freq9> pje: muss nun leider raus. muss mein anderes system wieder neu aufsetzen.
<ppq> baerbel: sonst mal auf die "harte" tour probieren: sudo wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-de -O /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_i18n_Translation-de
<ppq> baerbel: und gucken, ob danach ein 'sudo apt-get update' durchläuft
<baerbel> ich mach mal ein screenshot und teste es nachher. muss jetz einkaufen. danke für den support
<baerbel> bye
<ppq> ok, tschüss
<pje> freq9 ich glaub nicht =)
<freq9> pje: nicht glauben - wissen!
<pje> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/server_installation < habs auf diesem weg gemacht. also glaub ich nein
<pje> wissen müssen das andere =)
<thebastl> moin moin
<pcundco> hi
<thebastl> gibt es für dieses eclipse/aptana menüproblem eigentlich schon eine bessere lösung als das neue menü zu deaktivieren?
<bekks> Welches Problem?
<thebastl> naja es fehlen menüpunkte
<thebastl> wenn man nicht 
<bekks> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<pcundco> wie kann ich den Namen (eht1,wlan0...) von meiner Netzwerkkarte raus finden?
<bekks> pcundco: In dem Du ifconfig -a anschaust.
<thebastl> env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= ./AptanaStudio3 so startet
<thebastl> sry 
<thebastl> kopieren hat nicht geklappt
<Gulaschkanone> Du meinst wohl 'UBUNTU_MENUPROXY="" ./AptanaStudio3'
<pcundco> danke
<dAnjou> pcundco: zur not musste mac adressen abgleichen
<thebastl> jop
<thebastl> wollt hier nur nochmal fragen ob es nicht schon eine richtige lösung gibt 
<dAnjou> was is das hier? manche leute nutzen IRC also würde es pro sekunde kosten ...
<bekks> thebastl: Das ist doch eine richtige Lösung?
<thebastl> ne dann hab ich ja die leiste wieder mit im fenster und weniger platz aufm bildschirm
<Gulaschkanone> Was erwartest du denn?
<Gulaschkanone> Entweder hast du die Leiste oben im Panel oder im Fenster
<thebastl> na gut dann muss ich damit leben ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Und wenn Menüpunkte fehlen, wird das ein Aptana-spezifischer Bug sein
<Gulaschkanone> Kam mir bisher bei keiner Anwendung vor
<thebastl> noch was anderes ich hab hier ein eher schlechtes notebook (athlon x2 ql 96) mit radeon hd 3200 und ein mkv mit nem 1080p film drin der von ner blueray gerippt ist weil ich den film gerne aufm laptop schauen wollte
<thebastl> aber mit vlc ruckelt es immer wieder 
<thebastl> gibts es noch andere gute player mit denen es eventuell doch funktioniert?
<NTQ> thebastl: es gibt eine einstellung beim vlc, die du ändern musst, dann läuft es normalerweise ruckelfrei
<NTQ> ich such sie mal
<libbytain> hallo folks. ich habe ein ubuntu11.04-firefox-profil-problem. mag mir jemand helfen bzw. bei der problemlösung zur seite stehen?
<bekks> ,frag? libbytain 
<shetlandpony> libbytain: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<thebastl> NTQ, falls du overlay meinst, dass hab ich schon mit an und aus versucht
<libbytain> no denn. okay: gestern ubuntu 11.04 neben win7 installiert. funzt alles wunderbar. ubuntu bringt ja firefox 4 mit. jetzt wollte ich meine win7-ff-profile auch in ubuntu 11 verwenden. aber es geht nicht. egal, welchen weg ich einschlage (umkopieren, pfad in der profil.ini zuweisen) - das ubuntu-fierfox öffnet immer wieder mit dem standardprofil der anfangsinstallation von ubuntu
<NTQ> thebastl: Geh auf Einstellungen -> Input & Codecs - Loop-Filter für H.264-Dekodierung auslassen: Alle
<libbytain> nebenbei 64bit system
<NTQ> das steht übrigens auch hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC aber das wiki ist grad down
<Gulaschkanone> libbytain, Das Profil wird in Windows 7 an zwei Stellen gespeichert
<Gulaschkanone> ~/AppData/Local/Mozilla und ~/AppData/Roaming/Mozilla
<thebastl> NTQ, Vielen Dank!
<Gulaschkanone> Möglichwerise hast du das falsche kopier
<Gulaschkanone> t
<libbytain> ich habe das local genommen. falsch?
<libbytain> vermutlich
<NTQ> thebastl: Es kann natürlich sein, dass dein Rechner trotz allem zu schwach ist. aber bei mir läuft es seither ohne Probleme. Nur unkomprimierte 1080p-Videos ruckeln noch übelst.
<libbytain> roaming weist ja schon auf den umzug hin
<bekks> libbytain: HAst Du das hier schon gelesen?: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:i9yBpv-M66wJ:wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mozilla_plattform%C3%BCbergreifend_nutzen+http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mozilla_plattform%25C3%25BCbergreifend_nutzen&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/6h5lsu3 |        Mozilla plattformübergreifend nutzen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Gulaschkanone> libbytain, ich weiß leider nicht, welcher Ordner richtig ist, ich hab sowas das letzte mal im November gemacht
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have a specific case wherein I have two sources.list one is global and other is local so global is denied when i am in office and allowed once i am out of office so is there a way to switch it automatically meaning once in office point to local and out of office point to global is that possible ?
<Fuchs> ,german? kaushal 
<shetlandpony> kaushal: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<libbytain> ja, zum teil hab ich das gelesen. aber bisher keinen hinweis gefunden. werde es mir gerne aber nochmal zu gemüte führen
<libbytain> danke bekks und shetland und gulasch
<libbytain> noch jemend eine idee?
<bekks> ,bot? libbytain 
<shetlandpony> libbytain: ich bin ein bot ;p
<NTQ> ^^
<libbytain> mei ... und ich bin ein anfäger und staune nicht schlecht
<beaver74_> ,tab? libbytain 
<shetlandpony> libbytain: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<beaver74_> :)
<libbytain> sag mal Gulaschkanone, hast du noch eine idee?
<Gulaschkanone> Du könntest versuchen, die beiden Ordner zusammenzuführen
<Gulaschkanone> Aber im Ubuntu!
<bekks> libbytain: Lies doch mal den Artikel von oben sehr aufmerksam.
<bekks> Da steht schliesslich, wie man ein Profil mit mehr als einem Rechner benutzt.
<libbytain> okay folks. ich danke erstmal schön und werde nochmal lesen (und nochmal - und nochmal...) und wenn ich nicht fündig werde, dann bis bald. bekks: du bist aber kein bot, oder?
<beaver74_> wir sind uns da nicht sicher.. *duck*
<Gulaschkanone> Are we human? Or only dancers?
<libbytain> danke Gulaschkanone  und bekks. ihr seid coooooool. ich komme wieder
<libbytain> beaver74 auch
<beaver74_> :) cu
<libbytain> verneig und lesengeht
<libbytain> cu
<sven__> wielange dauern die Wartungsarbeiten?
<dAnjou> sven__: #ubuntuusers
<dAnjou> sven__: und sie dauern solange, bis sie abgeschlossen sind
<sven__> nix festes geplant?
<dAnjou> wie gesagt #ubuntuusers
<dAnjou> nich hier
<pje> mannmannmann...
<Wedelwolf> baba
<pje> kann mir hier vielleicht jemand helfen, ubuntu server 11.04 von einem usb stick auf einen zweiten zu installieren?
<pje> alle tuts haben an irgendeinem punkt versagt :(
<jokrebel> hi
<daspete89> hi
<libbytain> hallo. ist gulaschkanone noch hier?
<bekks> Schau doch nach? :)
<libbytain> schon gesehen. is weg. wer ihn als erstes wieder trifft: nen gruß von mir - sein hinweis war die lösung. ich hab den falschen profilordner genutzt, um das ff-profil auch in ubuntu verfügbar zu machen. der unter "Roaming" ist der richtige.
<libbytain> früher gings auch mit dem local. seit ubuntu 11 nicht mehr
<bekks> Das geht hier immer noch mit local.
<libbytain> an alle mithelfer auch ein danke. problem gelöst --> libbytain glücklich
<libbytain> was hast denn für ein ubuntu, bekks?
<bekks> 10.04, 10.10, und ein 11.04
<libbytain> komisch. 11.04 nimmt bei mir den ordner aus local nicht
<libbytain> aber is ja auch egal - jetzt funzt es ja
<libbytain> aber sag mal bekks: haste die ubuntus nebeneinander installiert?
<bekks> Teilweise ja.
<ASA> hi. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nach dem start von lxdm aber noch vor dem login ein script automatisch starten kann?
<libbytain> hmm. hatte mit dem gedanken gespielt, linux mint parallel auch zu testen. wie läuft das denn? iso runterladen, brennen, installieren? erkennt GRUB dann diese weitere linux-partition und bietet sie beim start an?
<bekks> ASA: warum muss das ausgerechnet dann laufen?
<bekks> libbytain: linux mint hat nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, und ich supporte das auch nicht.
<daspete89> jokrebel: hi, ich hab mein windows-share-problem immernoch (dateien/ordner werden nur teilweise angezeigt), hab alle möglichen Varianten getestet, selbst in 10.04 tritt das auf. Langsam glaub ich echt das liegt an der win-kiste..
<libbytain> ich weiss schon, dass diese beiden nix miteinander zu tun haben... sorry. und wie isses mit ubuntu? kann ich ubuntu 10 neben 11 auf diesem wege installieren, so dass der grub beides beim hochfahren als startoption anbietet?
<ASA> bekks, es geht um synergy, das moechte ich auch nutzen ohne eingeloggt zu sein
<bekks> libbytain: Ja.
<libbytain> bekks: nachdem du dich offenbar mit den ubuntu-versionen auskennst: welches ubuntu würdest du präferrieren? 10 oder 11? lohnt es, die 10 anzuschauen, wenn man die 11er draufhat?
<ASA> in /etc/lxdm gibt es scripte die scheinbar fuer so was vorgesehen sind, sie werden aber scheinbar noch nicht von lxdm genutzt.
<dAnjou> *anscheinend
<bekks> Kommt darauf an, was Du haben willst. Willst Du Langzeitsupport, nimmst Du 10.04 willst du einen ziemlich aktuellen Desktop, nimmst du 11.04
<Yetiszaf> Weiss von euch jemand wie man Natty erklärt, dass es bitte eine qwertz-Tastatur nehmen soll? Ich hab hier eine frische Installation vom alternate-iso und hab beim installieren gesagt, dass er bitte de_nodeadkeys nehmen soll, das interessiert das Ding aber nicht. Ich hab auch schon dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-data nach dem Problem geworfen und die Keymap in /etc/console durch eine qwertz-Keymap ersetzt ...
<dAnjou> ASA: probier das hier, aber auf *eigenes* risiko
<libbytain> naja, ich habe 11.04 eh in der klassischen ansicht laufen. denn ich finde das unity-desktop keinen gewinn
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<ASA> dAnjou, habe ich schon. wenn ich da was veraendere, passiert absolut nichts. wie gesagt, die scripte scheinen fuer zukuenftige versionen von lxdm zu sein.
<dAnjou> ASA: eventuell musst du dem programm nen display zuweisen
<dAnjou> aber das scheint nich trivial
<ASA> dAnjou, synergy darf erst gestartet werden wenn X laeuft.
<libbytain> komisch war aber bei mir, dass beim ersten installationsversuch von ub10 im auswahlmenü nicht die option "neben win7 installieren" zur verfügung stand, so wie es bei der ub11installation der fall war. deshalb hab ich die ubuntu 10 install wieder abgebrochen
<bekks> Die Option gibt es in 10 nicht.
<bekks> Deswegen war sie nicht da.
<libbytain> das find isch abba doooooof
<libbytain> na dann isses klar. dann bleib ich bei 11.04
<bekks> Hat ja auch niemand gesagt, du sollst downgraden.
<libbytain> eben! läuft eh sehr rund.
<dAnjou> ASA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<dAnjou> ASA: es gibt schon n paar anleitungen
<libbytain> alsdenn bekks: danke für tipps und support! cu :-)
<dAnjou> und wenn du so nen komischen display manager hast, heißt das wohl pgh
<dAnjou> soll mir doch keiner erzählen, dass es da n spürbaren geschwindigkeitsschub gibt
<ASA> dAnjou, danke aber die anleitung kenne ich. hilft mir aber nicht weiter da sie fuer GDM und KDM ist :(
<pje> hallo
<pje> ich versuch (immer noch), ubuntu server auf einen usb stick zu installieren
<pje> hab mir die iso gebrannt und das installationsmenü über cd gestartet
<pje> allerdings wird keine festplatte erkannt und es wird nach einem treiber (samt liste) gefragt
<bekks> Dann wähle einen aus.
<pje> hab allerdings keine ahnung, was für einen treiber ich hier auswählen soll... usb stick ist ein jetflash elite (8gb)
<bekks> Es geht um den Treiber für den Festplattencontroller.
<bekks> Ein USB Stick ist ein USB Stick.
<pje> a-ha
<pje> heißt für mich konkret?
<bekks> Dass Du den Treiber für deinen Festplattencontroller auswählen musst.
<pje> na bumm
<pje> und wie find ich raus welchen?
<bekks> Das sollte über die Dokumentation des Mainboards herauszufinden sein.
<pje> bei der installation auf ne s-ata platte liefs wie geschmiert... da wurden auch keine treiber abgefragt
<pje> hmm
<pje> ok ich blätter mal
<pje> nen tip wonach ich suchen soll? =)
<pje> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_CPU_on_Board/E35M1I_DELUXE/
<pje> hmm...
<pje> keiner?
<ASA> dAnjou, der tip mit rc.local war goldrichtig. danke.
<kdwm> Hallo! Benutzt jemand von Euch Unity und mc? Komme mit F10 nicht raus. Sonst hatte ich Terminal-Menü immer abgeschaltet. Nun aber kam nach Inst des empfohlenen Grafiktreibers dieses Unity doch:-(
<kdwm> na gut dann nehme ich wieder nen andren wm;-) Mit Tastatur-Umkonfig wollt ich mich jetzt nicht weiter verschäftign.
<susanne> Ich musste für die Einrichtung von webmin auf Ubuserver 11.04 dem Root ein pw passwd verpassen... sonst wäre der login auf die webui nicht möglich, nunhabe ich einen webmin user mit sudo rechten angelegt und möchte zurückrudern und das Root pw löschen damit die loginpromt abgewissen wird.. wie könnte ich das machen?
<PBeck> hi
<susanne> PBeck: tach
<PBeck> hi susanne 
<susanne> PBeck: ja?
<PBeck> susanne: nix ja nur guten tag ;)
<susanne> PBeck: okay... dachte du hast einen tipp für die lösung des problems
<PBeck> susanne: die habe ich nicht mitbekommen, dann müsstest sie nochmal wiederholen.
<susanne> PBeck: ahso
<susanne> PBeck: Ich musste für die Einrichtung von webmin auf Ubuserver 11.04 dem Root ein pw passwd verpassen... sonst wäre der login auf die webui nicht möglich, nunhabe ich einen webmin user mit sudo rechten angelegt und möchte zurückrudern und das Root pw löschen damit die loginpromt abgewissen wird.. wie könnte ich das machen?
<PBeck> susanne: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/Konfiguration
<PBeck> Root-Anmeldung untersagen¶
<PBeck> Hat man einmal dem root-Benutzer ein Passwort gegeben und möchte dies wieder rückgängig machen, so kann man mit dem Befehl
<PBeck> sudo passwd -l root 
<PBeck> den Account wieder in den "deaktivierten" Zustand bringen.
<susanne> PBeck: oh sorry hatte den selben artikel offen, anschneind habe ich die passage überflogen oder übersehen
<PBeck> :)
<susanne> PBeck: find webmin halt klasse, muss ich nicht immer per ssh verbinden... obendrauf ist dann auch eine fernwartung ebenfalls möglich... am wichtigsten das teil kostet auch nichts und läuft stabil
<PBeck> gabs bei webmin nicht mal sicherheitsbedenken?
<bekks> webmin ist grauenvoll, unsicher und ineffizient.
<bekks> Und wegen den Sicherheitsrisiken ist es aus den Paketquellen geflogen.
<PBeck> kommt halt immer auf die konfiguration an. Bei kleinigkeiten ist man meist mit der konsole auch gut bedient. Ich muss ja gesehen das für mich das ubuntuusers wiki das nachschlagewerk überhaupt ist und ich mir relativ wenig merke. Komme ich dann mal wieder soweit das ich was konfigurieren muss schaue ich einfach nochmal kurz ins wiki und bin meist innerhalb weniger minuten wieder fähig es auch von der konsole zu machen ;)
<PBeck> *gestehen
<bekks> webmin ist unsicher - das ist alles, was man wissen muss :)
<PBeck> bekks: deshalb habe ich es mal angesprochen :)
<susanne> bekks & PBeck: denke das ist eher offtopic talk
<susanne> bekks & PBeck: würde mich gerne hierzu belehren lassen, aber im offtopic channel okay?
<PBeck> muss auch nicht ausarten und war nur eine feststellung von bekks 
<susanne> PBeck: es handelt sich bei mir um einen kleine homserver de von außen nicht erreichbar ist :) daher dürfte es nicht so ins gewicht fallen, kenne leider keine andere vergleichbare umgebung zu wemin
<PBeck> dann geht das doch :)
<susanne> PBeck: laufen auch keine kritischen Anwendungen darauf.. sicher hat der homeserver eine leitung nach draußen, einziger port nach draußen ist port 80, alles andere in iptable auf lokal berenzt wie etwa 22... aber kennst du bessere alternativen?
<bekks> konsole und vi
<PBeck> susanne: was möchtest den konfigurieren mit webmin?
<susanne> PBeck: eine oberfläche für alles drum und dran haben :) 
<susanne> bekks: ich weiß das du hardcore bist, ... aber ich nicht, ich kann und arbeite mit konsole, aber igendwann fukt es an wenn ich mit konsole 1 stunde brauche, .. mit frontend oder gui etc nur 30 min
<bekks> susanne: Und anschliessend hast Du keine Ahnung wo Du was geändert hast.
<PBeck> susanne: ich bin auch der konsolenmensch ;)
<susanne> bekks: hmm auch war, .. aber ich denke das mittelmaß macht es.. manche sachen wie pakete installieren, kompelieren, einrichten das würde ich doch selber machen ... 
<bekks> Ich denke, erst wenn man weiß, was eine GUI wo wie und warum ändert, sollte man sie einsetzen. Vorher sollte man das manuell machen, um es zu lernen.
<susanne> PBeck: ich an für sich auch, aber war extrem nervig die ganzen iptables zu schreiben vorallem mit so dummen editors wie nano vi oder wie sie heißen.. hab nun ein script geschrieben das per cron nach dem start abgeratert wird... sonst würde ich durchdrehen wenn ich das alles von hand machen müsste
<PBeck> ;)
<bekks> susanne: Etwas zu scripten hat ja nicht viel mit webmin als GUI zu tun.
<susanne> bekks: für mich ist es auch ein art frontend... ich muss nicht alles von hand machen... 
<bekks> Weisst Du denn bei allem, was Du mit webmin tust, wie man das in der konsole tun würde?
<susanne> bekks: vorallem mit 300 zeilen finde ich meine iptables echt mamut groß
<bekks> Du hast noch keine großen IP-Tables gesehen :P
<susanne> bekks: zu 70% ja
<bekks> Häng mal zwei Nullen dran, dann reden wir weiter ;)
<susanne> bekks: was du hast ein iptables mit 30000 ???... wie viele rechner hast du in deinem netzwerk das ist ja schon pervers... das ist doch sicher ein cluster oder?
<bekks> Nö, kein Cluster.
<bekks> Aber eine ganze Farm von Webservern war das.
<bekks> Cluster sind meist nur zwei oder drei Rechner.
<susanne> bekks: naja cluster ist cluster... das kann nach oben hin offen sein.. ich habe mal cluster in der Regensburger uni gesehen da ging 50 rechner und mehr aufwerts
<bekks> Cluster ist bei weitem nicht gleich Cluster. Aber das wird wirklich OT.
<Heradon> Hi @ all
<Heradon> Ich habe ein problem mit Postfix und Dovecot, ich kann mails zwar senden aber keine empfangen, ich habe alles schon nach geguckt aber bisher nichts gefunden, villeicht hat jemand von euch dazu eine idee? Logs und configs folgen
<Heradon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400652 (mail.log)
<Heradon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400653/ (postfix config)  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/400654/ (Dovecot config)
<Heradon> Vorher ging empfangen aber nicht senden ich werd langsam bekloppt
<bekks> Zeile 43 lesen in mail.log ...
<Heradon> bekks was sagt mir das?
<bekks> Übersetze es doch mal.
<Heradon> Ich solle die domain nicht in mydestination und virtual_mailbox eintragen
<bekks> Richtig.
<Heradon> reicht es da wenn ich sie aus mydestination rauswerfe?
<bekks> Es reicht, wennDu sie nur in einem der beiden Einträge hast.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte mal ein lsb_release -a
<Heradon> Super danke problem wurde gelöst, werde ich weiterempfehlen, danke für den support bekks, auch wenn ich kein Ubuntu einsetzte
<bekks> Tja - kein Ubuntu, kein Support. So ist das im Leben.
<Heradon> Debian stellt immerhin die grundlage für Ubuntu da also kann man doch gern eine ausnahme machen, ausserdem sind die Linux user doch eine große gemeinschaft und man bricht sich auch keinen ab wenn man mal jemanden hilft der eine andere distri benutzt
<bekks> Lies die Channelregeln bitte. Hier wird nun mal kein Debian supported. Das weißt Du auch.
<Heradon> bekks wusste ich bisher nicht doch jetzt schon, danke
<ppq> vor allem hat die debian community diverse eigene irc channel hier im freenode :)
<bekks> Deswegen hast Du die Frage nach lsb_release -a mit "Dsa ist gemein" im Query kommentiert?
<bekks> Wie auch immer, das ist OT. Auch von mir.
<Heradon> bekks du bist der gleiche wie im gentoo chan. du hast dich 0 verändert
<bekks> Ja, auch in gentoo supporten wir kein Debian. Gemein gemein. OT nun aber.
<Heradon> Ok diskussion beendet
<erimos_wolf> Hej ho, ich will gerade meine gdm.conf anpassen und muss feststellen das ich keine habe (10.04;/etc/gdm/gdm.conf)
<erimos_wolf> ach u heilige nudel, 10.04 kann das ja garnicht mehr https://launchpad.net/bugs/408417
<erimos_wolf> dann hat es sich erledigt
<erimos_wolf> jemand da? ich brauch hilfe beim einrichten von tightvnc da ich es irgendwie mit dem wiki hier nicht hinkriege http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<bekks> Und was genau kriegst Du da nicht hin?
<erimos_wolf> nun
<erimos_wolf> ich kann den server per ssh erreichen
<erimos_wolf> jedoch kriege ich keine verbindung mit dem viewer hin
<bekks> Läuft der VNC Server denn auch?
<erimos_wolf> Hmm, ich sehe einen prozess /bin/sh /home/$meinuser/.vnc/xstartup
<bekks> Das sieht nicht nach vnc aus.
<bekks> ps -ef | grep vnc
<erimos_wolf> dann hab ich da auch ein -Xtigthvnc : 1^-desktop -auth /home/tomislav/.Xauthority blablabla
<erimos_wolf> mom
<erimos_wolf> tomislav  1067     1  0 18:52 ?        00:00:00 Xtightvnc :1 -desktop X -auth /home/tomislav/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /home/tomislav/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/ -co /etc/X11/rgb
<erimos_wolf> tomislav  1082     1  0 18:52 ?        00:00:00 /bin/sh /home/tomislav/.vnc/xstartup
<erimos_wolf> tomislav  2206  2172  0 19:05 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<bekks> STOP!
<erimos_wolf> oje
<erimos_wolf> pastebin wäre besser
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Nopaste bitte auch die Ausgabe von lsof -i
<erimos_wolf> http://pastebin.com/U5akez6J
<erimos_wolf> http://pastebin.com/D4g5CDkG
<bekks> Und wie genau versuchst Du Dich per VNC zu verbinden?
<erimos_wolf> tight vnc viewer auf und die IP reinhauen
<bekks> Und weiter?
<erimos_wolf> joa
<bekks> Welchen Port gibst Du an?
<erimos_wolf> und dann kommt erstmal ne fehlermeldung
<erimos_wolf> bisher keinen prot
<erimos_wolf> port
<bekks> Solltest Du aber. Port 5901
<erimos_wolf> aaah
<erimos_wolf> ich wussste das mir die ID zum verhängnis wird..
<bekks> Wieso ID?
<erimos_wolf> weil in dem skript das verwendet wird eine ID verlangt wird
<erimos_wolf> und da habe ich einfach die 1 drin gelassen
<bekks> Und was hat das damit zu tun, dass Du keinen Port angegeben hast?
<erimos_wolf> weil der viewer standradmäßig nur auf 5900 schaut
<bekks> Genau, daran ändert das :1 auch nichts ;)
<erimos_wolf> sicher?
<bekks> Sicher.
<bekks> Hast Du ja gerade erlebt.
<erimos_wolf> ich wäre mir jetzt sicher gewesen das die ID in dem skript das 5901 hervorruf
<bekks> Da wette ich dagegen. :P
<erimos_wolf> dann erleuchte mich bitte und sag mir wozu die terminal id dann in dem skript dient?
<bekks> Die gibt die Displaynummer an, auf die man sich verbinden will.
<erimos_wolf> joa und die displynummer ist doch dann immer 590x oder nicht??
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die ist ::1 oder ::2 oder sonstwas.
<bekks> :5901 ist ein Port, kein Display.
<erimos_wolf> hm ok
<erimos_wolf> ich dachte das der port immer ans display gebunden ist
<erimos_wolf> keine ahnung warum
<erimos_wolf> danke für deine hilfe
<bekks> Gerne.
<erimos_wolf> bekks: jetzt hab ich da noch ne frage
<erimos_wolf> was ich hier jetzt sehe ist eine ganz eigene desktopumgebung
<bekks> Richtig.
<erimos_wolf> nicht die welche ich direkt hier auf meinem anderen monitor sehe
<erimos_wolf> erleuchte mich bitte warum
<bekks> Weil Du eine eigene Session per VNC gestartet hast.
<erimos_wolf> aha
<erimos_wolf> interessant
<erimos_wolf> vnc kann ja mehr als ich dachte
<erimos_wolf> jetzt passt aber die auflösung nicht
<erimos_wolf> lässt sich das dann ganz normal ändern?
<erimos_wolf> wie wenn ich ganz normal dransitzen würde?
<erimos_wolf> bekks: oh jetzt hab ich mich ausloggen wollen, nun sehe ich nur noch mein hintergrundbild
<bekks> Ja, was erwartest Du? :)
<bekks> Du hast die Session beendet.
<erimos_wolf> joa
<erimos_wolf> und ein neues anmelden geht dann nicht mehr??
<erimos_wolf> das ich die session beendet habe ist mir klar, jedoch kann ich nichts mehr machen
<erimos_wolf> ich sehe nur das hintergrund bild
<bekks> VNC Server beenden und wieder neu starten.
<erimos_wolf> bekks: interessant ich habe gerade mein gnome aufgehängt
<bekks> Ich habe kein gnome :)
<erimos_wolf> bekks:  konnte jedoch durch meine offene ssh ein shutdown -r machen
<bekks> Wozu das denn?
<bekks>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bekks> Das reicht völlig.
<erimos_wolf> aha
<erimos_wolf> ok
<erimos_wolf> gut zu wissen
<malformed> guten abend - ich installiere gerade wein (aus den repos) über den terminal, jetzt lädt er eine Menge "zeug" mit wget runter (geek.net, sourceforge, opensource.org…) ist das normal?
<bekks> wein?
<bekks> Du meinst "wine", oder?
<malformed> haha, ja :p 
<malformed> typo :)
<bekks> Ja, es ist normal, dass Pakete erstmal mit allen Abhängigkeiten heruntergeladen werden müssen, bevor sie installiert werden können.
<malformed> okay, mir war nicht klar, das als abhängigkeit auch irgendwelches zeug von sourceforge oder sonswo sein können (es wurden auch lauter pngs und gifs geladen)
<bekks> Was hast Du denn in dein Terminal eingegeben?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<malformed> sudo apt-get install wine und 11.04 mit kde
<malformed> bekks: hat es vielleicht etwas mit winetricks zu tun?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung - installierst Du die auch?
<malformed> ja, hat er automatisch vorgeschlagen…
<bekks> Also installierst Du nicht nur wine über die Konsole, oder?
<malformed> gute frage - ich hatte "sudo apt-get install wine" eineggeben und dann einfach Y gedrückt, weil ich dachte es geht wohl um die abhängigkeiten. Hab das aber nur zwischendurch gemacht, weil ich essen auf dem herd hatte *rolleyes*
<erimos_wolf> bekks: das klappt leider nicht so toll wie ich mir das gedacht habe...
<bekks> erimos_wolf: Dann nimm doch einfach nxclient/nxserver
<erimos_wolf> 1. Ist der komplette Desktop aif englisch 2.Bricht die Verbindung ab
<stephanmg> hi.
<stephanmg> ich wollte mir doc++ installieren, aber apt-get install doc++ will mir gleich mehreres installieren wegen dem ++ 
<apollo13> stephanmg: wie kommst du auf die idee, dass das paket doc++ heißen würde?
<dAnjou> stephanmg: lässt sich das paket tabben?
<stephanmg> apollo13: geraten :) 
<apollo13> und noch wichtiger: was bringt dich auf die idee dass es überhaupt in den repos ist?
<stephanmg> dAnjou: ich find ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich nach paketen mit exaktem string suchen kann
<stephanmg> weil der sucht ja gleich mit nem regex
<apollo13> das letzte release ist aus 2002 sowas will doch kein mensch verwenden, nimm doxygen oder sphinx oder was weiß ich
<stephanmg> achso. :\ ok
<stephanmg> apollo13: danke. kann man auch exakt nach einem string suchen mit apt-get?
<bekks> apt-get kann nicht suchen. :)
<apollo13> man apt-cache
<stephanmg> -_-
<apollo13> aber damit wirst du doc++ auch nicht finden ;)
<stephanmg> apollo13: ne will ich auch garnicht mehr
<ppq> sonst mal die + escapen, falls das jetzt ne grundsatzfrage war
<stephanmg> ppq: mh gute idee. frage mich warum ich da jetzt net von selbst dran gedacht hab
<stephanmg> :)
<ppq> apt-cache search 'g\+\+' <-- das sucht in paketnamen und beschreibung nach dem string "g++"
<stephanmg> hab' xubuntu erst gestern installiert.
<stephanmg> ppq: jo is schon klar :)
<ppq> ahjo
<apollo13> rofl
<stephanmg> ppq: habe nur jahre lang gentoo/freebsd verwendet, kenn mich mit dem apt sys noch nicht so aus.
<ppq> stephanmg: k. wenn du ne mächtigere suchfunktion willst, kannst du auch aptitude nutzen. z.b. sucht folgendes nach installierten paketen mit libgtk im paketnamen --> aptitude search '~i libgtk'
<ppq> imho etwas eleganter als apt-cache+grep
<stephanmg> jo :)
<ppq> äh, dpkg+grep, apt-cache sagt dazu ja eh nix
<stephanmg> ich schau mir mal das Video2Brain und die Ubuntu Doku an. :)
<stephanmg> apt-cache search findet doch auch pakete, oder?
<ppq> ja, 'apt-cache search' sagt aber nichts über den zustand des pakets
<stephanmg> nur noch eine frage bevor ich das manual lese, sowas wie "pretend" was mir zeigt was er installieren will gibts dann bei aptitude auch?
<ppq> ?
<ppq> du meinst son dry run?
<stephanmg> genau
<ppq> jo
<ppq> -> manpages wälzen :p
<stephanmg> hrhr
<stephanmg> ppq: da du mir ja die lösung schon gesagt hast danke *g*
<ppq> hab ich? :o ich meinte eigtl. -s
<stephanmg> ppq: bei apt-get gibts zumindest paar synonyme
<ppq> ahjo
<stephanmg> -s; --simulate; --dry-run etc .)
<ppq> ah, darauf bezogst du dich, mir geht ein licht auf :P
<rafael> bei dem ende vom update auf 11.04 hat sich ubuntu aufgehangen. ich hab dann neugestartet aber beim starten kommt nun immer: error fd0 read error. ich hab schon versucht, von cd zu booten aber selbst dann kommt der selbe error
<ppq> rafael: sicher, dass dein rechner da auch von cd gestartet hat?
<ppq> rafael: hast du ein diskettenlaufwerk? wenn ja: nimm das mal ab
<stephanmg> gefällt mir aber gut mit eurem system, v.a. die gute grundbasis des systems. paar sachen sind anders, aber dafür viele vorteile.
<ppq> stephanmg: wir haben übrigens auch nen offtopic channel :p #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Guest11326> hi leute, ich habe ein problem, und zwar mit meinem grafik karten treiber -> nvidia, ich habe nvidia-current versucht zu installieren, jedoch zeigt er mir in jockey --> aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung
<Guest11326> künnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
<ppq> tobiias: welche grafikkarte hast du?
<ppq> tobiias: hast du nach der installation schon neu gestartet? (die grafische oberfläche - einmal aus- und wieder einloggen sollte reichen)
<rafael> ppq: du meinst abklemmen?
<ppq> rafael: genau
<ppq> rafael: alternativ im bios deaktivieren, soll auch schon helfen
<tobiias> Nvidia 9500GT
<tobiias> also neu gestartet hab ich schon mehrmals
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Schau im Xorg.0.log nach, welcher Treiber verwendet wird.
<tobiias> hat nichts gebracht, er zeigt immer noch an, dass der treiber aktiviert ist, aber nicht in benutzung
<apollo13> oder lsmod|grep nvidia
<tobiias> nvidia              10718100  40
<apollo13> also geladen ist er zumindest
<apollo13> jetzt kannst im xorg.log nachschauen was er verwendet
<apollo13> und sonst halt selber konfigurieren
<tobiias> soll ich das ganze auf pastebin stellen? der log ist riesig, oder nach was speziellen greppen?
<apollo13> lies es durch und schau was er ladet
<apollo13> lädt* oO
<tobiias> der scheint "nouveau" zu laden
<tobiias> ah ne das schlägt fehl
<bekks> Dann installier den nvidia doch nochmal per konsole.
<stephanmg> schönen abend noch. bis bald mal.
<tobiias> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current?
<bekks> Schau erstmal ins Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Nopaste es einfach.
<ppq> tobiias: 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<ppq> tobiias: oder besser: 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh', was dabei rauskommt entpacken und analog zu o.g. nopasten
<tobiias> http://pastebin.com/tLDGqLkW
<ppq> tobiias: 2.6.24, ohje, welche ubuntuversion ist das? hardy/8.04?
<ppq> achso, falsch geguckt, sorry :)
<tobiias> ich hab die neuste ubuntu version
<tobiias> 11.04
<tobiias> 64bit
<ppq> tobiias: also im grunde sieht das alles relativ normal aus. 
<ppq> wenn du mich fragst, wird da nvidia verwendet :)
<tobiias> http://pastebin.com/izw8qixw
<rafael> ppq: leider keine veränderung erkennbar. noch immer erscheint derselbe error
<ppq> tobiias: oha, hast du den treiber etwa manuell heruntergeladen und per hand installiert?
<tobiias> ich hab vieles ausprobiert :)
<ppq> i see
<bekks> Ahja.
<ppq> tobiias: deinstallier den mal wieder, bzw. hoff dass das noch geht :)
<ppq> tobiias: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/df8wnh |        Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<tobiias> ok
<ppq> rafael: ok, seltsam. also auch, wenn du nur von der cd startest, ohne dass ein floppy laufwerk angeschlossen ist. dann klingt das für mich nach hardwareproblemen
<rafael> ppq: inwiefern? wieso treten die auf einmal nach dem update auf?
<ppq> rafael: gute frage :) die cd ist in ordnung, nehm ich mal an? kannst die ja mal testen, da gibts im isolinux bootmenü nen punkt.. und sonst auch mal den ram testen mit memtest86+, geht auch von der livecd aus
<rafael> ppq: jap. damit hab ich das system installiert mit dem ich grade online bin. hab auch schon super grub disk oder GRML eingelegt - ohne erfolg
<ppq> rafael: gleiche fehlermeldung?
<nalex> Woran könnte es denn liegen, dass mein Mauszeiger anfängt sich unkontrolliert zu bewegen, sobald ich sie in die untere rechte Ecke verschiebe? Ubuntu 11.04 x86_64
<rafael> ppq: also seltsam ist, der error erscheint halt und dann nach ~20sek kommt kurz dieses grub fenster wo man die kernel auswählen kann aber da kann man keine auswahl treffen, dann wirds schwarz un nix mehr wird angezegit
<rafael> jap gleiche meldung
<tobiias> ok alter treiber ist deinstalliert
<ppq> rafael: ah, also ein grub menü wo keins sein dürfte :D klingt nach nem bild das noch in irgendeinem grafik ram rumflog. ist das eine onboard grafikkarte / igp die den ram mitnutzt?
<tobiias> soll ich den nvidia current mal deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren?
<ppq> tobiias: ja, und zwar mit 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current'
<rafael> ppq: ääh, ne. müsste ne separate sein
<tobiias> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<tobiias> falsches fenster :)
<ppq> tobiias: genau ;)
<ppq> rafael: k, seltsam.. aber teste jedenfalls mal den ram!
<tobiias> neu starten zwischendrin?
<rafael> ppq: wie mach ich das?
<tobiias> ppq, neu starten zwischendrin, oder einfach nach dem purge wieder installieren?
<ppq> rafael: von der livd-cd starten und in deren bootmenü "arbeitsspeicher testen" wählen
<ppq> tobiias: nicht nötig, kann aber auch nicht schaden :) zumidnest einmal aus- udn wieder einloggen
<tobiias> kk
<rafael> ppq: ich komm ja nicht in das livecd bootmenü...
<ppq> rafael: ah, dann hast du dich vorhin etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt.. wann *genau* kommt die meldung denn? geh mal in die boot auswahl deines BIOS, wähl das cdlaufwerk und beschreib von da an genaustens was passiert :)
<susanne> Ich würde gerne ein FTPserver als Laufwerk mounten geht das? So in der art wie webdav?
<ppq> ,ftpfs? susanne
<shetlandpony> susanne, ftpfs [aka lufs] ist Linux Userland FileSystem, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lufs.
<ppq> oh, super, fehlernder artikel
<tobiias> hi
<UE-> Hi, habe Ubuntu neu installiert um ein Problem zu beheben. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Mein Kategorien in den Kontakten und Tags in Dolphin werden als Neopmuk:/res/4545363.... angezeigt.
<tobiias> also ich hab jetzt neu gestartet
<tobiias> jetzt installier ich den current
<ppq> susanne: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/curlftpfs 
<susanne> okay ich schau mal
<rafael> ppq: ah ok jetz bin ich einen schritt weiter. wenn ich die cd so im bios direkt wähle bootet er davon. super grub disk zeigt mir jetzt an, dass er kein system findet. scheint wohl was ordentlich schief gegangen sein beim update. mal gucken ob ich es mit der live cd reparieren kann
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute, ich hab n Kumpel am Telefon, der hat sein Unity im compiz deaktiviert, was kann er machen?
<tobiias> also nvidia current ist wieder installiert aber das ganze zeigt keine wirkung
<tobiias> hi ppq
<tobiias> wenn ich keinen nvidia treiber installiert habe funktioniert auch mein 2ter bildschirm
<ppq> tobiias: super, dann lass doch alles so
<ppq> tobiias: nouveau funktioniert oft auch schon ausreichend gut
<tobiias> ok :)
<m3t4lukas> ach hat schon geklappt :)
<tobiias> so nouveau ist jetzt aktiv
<tobiias> und mein rechner rödelt total :)
<tobiias> schade dass das mit dem nvidia treiber nicht geklappt hat
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<stoerenungeheuer> und was is mit die propietaere kram? sei ma froh hast keen ati radeon aelteren modells - amd sacht is nich und ubuntu sacht: downgraden wa. bin ma wech nervt mich heut zu dehr und die fraun warten. 
<bekks> Gibts das auch in verständlich? :)
<stoerenungeheuer> morgen, must mit den anderen usern vorlieb nehmen, muss unter die dusche. bye. (quit)
<tobiias> bekks, der sagt dann bei jockey --> treiber aktiviert, aber nciht in benutzung
<bekks> .oO( 14 Fehler in zwei Sätzen )Oo.
<bekks> tobiias: Dann schau nach, warum das so ist - und zwinge ggf. dein System dazu, den zu benutzen.
<tobiias> howto? o0
<tobiias> ich installiere grad den nvidia-173 treiber
<bekks> Wieso den uralten?
<bekks> Was versprichst du Dir davon?
<tobiias> ich wills mal mit dem probieren
<bekks> Installier den aktuellen.
<tobiias> kk
<bekks> NA dann. Viel Spass.
<tobiias> ich installier den current
<tobiias> macht das sinn, den von hand zu installieren (von der nvidia webseite downloaden, etc.)
<ppq> nein
<tobiias> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ppq> tobiias: im besten fall ist es so, dass man es immer wieder tun muss. im schlimmsten fall zerschießt man sich die paketverwaltung
<ppq> also: immer den aus dem repo nehmen
<tobiias> ppq, ok
<tobiias> <-- reboot
<tobias_> as
<tobiias> ok aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung
<tobiias> http://pastebin.com/Lbs6emS4
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Nopaste das KOMPLETTE X0rg.0.log
<tobiias> http://pastebin.com/Ht6uQFzF
<bekks> Da wird doch nvidia benutzt.
<tobiias> o0 --> im jockey sagt er -> aktiviert, aber nicht in benutzung, und irgendwie erkennt er meinen 2. monitor nicht
<tobiias> muss ich noch was in der xorg.conf drehen?
<bekks> Von alleine passiert das auch nicht.
<bekks> Du solltest mal nvidia-settings benutzen.
<tobiias> wenn ih den nvidia deinstalliert hab, hat er den mit nouveau erkannt
<bekks> #Ja, und jetzt wird der als nvidia erkannt.
<bekks> Also ist der wohl in Benutzung.
<tobiias> ah ja, args warum hat der den disabled?
<tobiias> brb
<bekks> Das Xorg.0.log sagt doch, dass es den benutzt.-
<bekks> Whatever.
<alxxor> moin
<tobiias> ok also, nachdme ich den 2. bildschirm konfiguriert hatte, kam nach em login kein menü mehr :/
<tobiias> ich hab jetzt in xorg.conf driver "nvidia" rausgeschmissen und jetzt lädt er nur noch einen bildschirm, aber zumindest kommt das menü wieder
<tobiias> undich kann meine fenster nicht mehr verschieben :/
<alxxor> wie kann ich programme wie zb. zenmap als root starten ?
<dadrc> ,sudo? alxxor 
<shetlandpony> alxxor: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<ring0> sofern mit gui eher gksu
<dadrc> steht im artikel drin
<alxxor> ja mit zB. gksu zenmap
<alxxor> mit sudo erlange ich ja nur adminrechte in der shell
<dadrc> dann lies mal den verlinkten Artikel
<dadrc> (hint hint: es gibt den abschnitt root bei grafischen Programmen)
<alxxor> und wie kann ich bei ubuntu 11.04 eine verknuepfung auf dem dekstop anlegen ?
<tobiias> hi leute
<tobiias> nachdem ich via dern nvidia x server settings die xorg.conf überschrieben hab
<tobiias> konnte ich nicht mehr richtig starten
<tobiias> ich starte mal kurz durch --> hab jetzt einen monitor mit den x configs von nvidia gespeichert
<tobiias> mal schauen obs noch klappt
<susanne> wie könnte ich testen ob die freigegebenen ports von außen zu erreichen sind? ... laut der page hier sind die ports dicht, laut nmap ist aber port 9001 offen http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/open-ports/
<bekks> lsof -i
<jokrebel_> gn8
<tobiias> ok alles geklappt :)
<tobiias> der zeigt zwar immer noch an, dass der treiber nicht benutzt wird,...
<tobiias> aber laut xorg.conf aht er keine andere wahl als den nvidia treiber zu nehmen :)
<lazart> hi
<lazart> hat eigentlich auch die komischen bugs im ubuntu classic mode, dass fenster sich nicht refreshen? also manchmal der hintergrund eines fensters dahinter zu sehen ist?
<lazart> auch jemand
<Robert_Zenz> lazart, japp.
<lazart> Robert_Zenz: auch noch keine lösung gefunden..? :)
<Robert_Zenz> lazart, offengestanden auch noch nicht wirklich danach gesucht. ;)
<lazart> ich schon aber nichts gefunden..
<lazart> hi susanne
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-05
<voodoopapst> moin zusammen
<5EXACQ92L> weiß jemand wie man unter 11.04 ubuntu-one komplett deinstaliert und wieder installiert?
<bekks> Warum?
<5EXACQ92L> weil er sich disconected
<5EXACQ92L> und alles andere nicht hilft
<5EXACQ92L> das heißt nach dem verbinden versucht er zu syncen - bricht dann aber die verbindung ab
<5EXACQ92L> und versuchts nach ner minute nochmal
<bekks> Und was genau soll die Neuinstallation daran ändern?
<5EXACQ92L> hatte schonmal ein ähnliches problem
<5EXACQ92L> auf 10.10
<5EXACQ92L> danach liefs wieder
<5EXACQ92L> ach noch was: http://nopaste.info/9aa3d38947.html
<5EXACQ92L> was soll das?
<bekks> Was soll was?
<bekks> Der Index von locate ist veraltet, das ist alles.
<5EXACQ92L> locate gibt einen pfad zurück aud dem nix steht
<5EXACQ92L> ok
<5EXACQ92L> na toll
<5EXACQ92L> sowas geht?
<bekks> Ja, sowas geht. Weil der Index iirc nur einmal am Tag gebaut wird.
<5EXACQ92L> ok
<5EXACQ92L> mal was anderes hat ubuntu-one unter 11.04 auch noch einen gpg schlüssel hinterlegt?
<5EXACQ92L> der fehlt nämlich
<5EXACQ92L> was das problem sein könnte
<bekks> Also hat es den nicht hinterlegt, wenn der nicht da ist :)
<bekks> ,enter? 5EXACQ92L 
<shetlandpony> 5EXACQ92L: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<lukasius> guten abend, ist hier jemand am start?
<applesouce> Hi
<applesouce> Kann mir mal bitte jemand helfen, ich verzweifel hier gleich -,-'
<applesouce> Also ich bin ganz frisch von Windows auf Ubuntu umgestiegen
<applesouce> und jetzt wollte ich doch das eine oder andere Game spielen
<applesouce> und wollte somit mit der FauMachine ein virtuelles "Windows" anlegen
<applesouce> jedoch in meine große Partition
<applesouce> /usr/local
<applesouce> nur leider funktioniert das nicht so toll -,-
<applesouce> Keiner gerade da der mir helfen könnte^^
<jokrebel> hi
<applesouce> hi
<Jegub2008> Servus
<Kagemaru> moin allerseits
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> gibt es eine möglichkeit unity und gnome3 parallel laufen zu lassen, dass ich beim login entscheiden kann?
<JSeann> hab bisher nur gelesen, sobald gnome3 installiert ist, das unity dann nicht mehr zur auswahl steht
<k1l> soweit ich weiss nein
<Kagemaru> Ich habe meine alte, abrauchende Festplatte (160GB, 1 NTFS Partition) per dd auf eine Neue geklont (1.5TB). Die bad-sectors der alten Platte werden nun auf der neuen Platte angezeigt (genau gleiche Adressen und Länge). Wie kann ich die entfernen?
<deem> Kagemaru: mal ein fsck versucht?
<Kagemaru> ntfs fsck?
<deem> Kagemaru: ansonsten würde ich die daten in ein anderes fs kloppen, dann die platte formatieren, neu installieren und dann per rsync alle dateien rüberkopieren
<deem> fsck kann imo auch ntfs.
<deem> ist das ein ubuntu system?
<Kagemaru> jo
<deem> wenn ja: warum nutzt du da eine ntfs platte?
<Kagemaru> aso, nee
<Kagemaru> xD
<Kagemaru> auf NTFS is Win7
<deem> Kagemaru: dann würde ich sagen. benutz das chkdsk von win 7 und eos
<Kagemaru> chkdsk hab ich durch
<Kagemaru> meldet keinerlei Fehler beim erneuten reboot, aber die bad-sectors werden in GParted immer noch angezeigt
<Kagemaru> hmm, ntfsprogs ist drauf, aber fsck.ntfs kennt er nicht. Gibt mir auch keine alternativen Pakete mit fsck.ntfs an.
<Kagemaru> gut, dann versuch ich mal die rsync Lösung
<bekks> Kagemaru: bad sectors sind durch chkdsk nicht zu beheben. MAch ein BAckup und kauf eine neue Platte.
<jokrebel> bekks: wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, ist das ja eine neue Platte mit einer dd-Kopie der Alten.
<bekks> Chcrchr, dumm, dass man die nicht wegbekommt, weil die Daten darin nicht valide sind. :P
 * deem hat ja vorhin schonmal gesagt: Daten wegkopieren per rsync
<leszek> hi
<alxxor> moin
<pLaTo0n> kann man die ubuntu server iso mit unetbootin auf nen stick machen?
<noowa> Die neueren sollte man selbst mit dd auf nen Stick "machen" können.
<pLaTo0n> hatte mit diversen isos schon probleme mit unetbootin
<pLaTo0n> würd mal im wiki nachschaun wenns net grad wieder down wäre
<noowa> Deswegen erwähnte ich dd. Eben weil unetbootin oft Mist baut.
<superhonk> Hallo, Rhythmbox meldet beim Auflösen von CD-Titeln, das das Album auf MusicBrainz nicht gefunden wurde. Suche ich jedoch auf MusicBrainz.org nach dem Album, so finde ich genau dieses.  
<x1o> hey benutzt irgendjemand die aureon mkII usb?
<bekks> x1o: Was willst Du wirklich wissen?
<x1o> bass funzt nicht und ich hab schon alle foren abgegrast und alle möglichen einstellungen in daemon.conf ausprobiert. außerdem hab ich purge/install ausprobiert
<x1o> alles ohne erfolg
<x1o> denke es liegt am update von meerkat auf natty narwhal
<x1o> ich dreh halt grad nen bischen durch
<x1o> also 5.1 scheint zu funzen aber der subwoofer geht da nicht
<x1o> das sieht man auch beim speaker-test -c6 etc etc etc...
<x1o> ich hatte auch schon bei meerkat probleme, aber die hab ich durch rumfummeln in der daemon.conf gelöst
<x1o> jetzt gehts halt nicht mehr
<bekks> Die KErninformation bisher war "funzt nicht" in 8 Sätzen.
<bekks> ,wf? x1o 
<shetlandpony> x1o: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<x1o> ich hatte die frage so gestellt um einfach nach der daemon.conf zu fragen und andere pulse-dateien...
<x1o> es hat ja jetzt auch mit genauer beschreibung niemand einen rat...
<animax> Hallo zusammen, wie finde ich heraus, welche Codecs in meinem System zur Verfügung stehen, also, ob ich z.b. MPEG-4 installiert habe?
<jokrebel> .oO( Diese Erkenntnis basiert auf…? )
<bekks> ,codecs? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich habe keine Ahnung :)
<bekks> x1o: a) niemand der hier ist, hat so eine karte, b) es ist sonntag mittag, c) selbst wenn jemand die hat, hat die person einfach keine lust, sich 10 Zeilen durchzulesen, etc.
<bekks> Aber das wird OT.
<deem> x1o: das war keine genau beschreibung. was genau ist denn dein problem? was genau geht nicht?
<hdp> Spar dir die Mühe, war sowieso ein X-Post.
<bekks> chrchr :)
<x1o> ok, egal bei welchen einstellungen, der subwoofer wird nicht angesprochen, egal was ich änder
<x1o> Ich habe schon alles möglcihe ausprobiert
<deem> hdp: wo war denn der andere?
<hdp> linux.de
<animax> bekks: Mh, da steht viel zur Installation, aber nichts über eine Abfrage, welche aktuell installiert sind, oder? Gibt's keinen Terminal-Befehl, mit dem das geht?
<deem> animax: "dpkg -l"
<x1o> ok mal ne andere frage, wenn ich die /etc/pulse/daemon.conf änder, wie aktivier ich die änderungen? reicht pulseaudio -k ? oder kommen mir die /home/user/.pulse* dateien in die quere?
<deem> animax: libmpeg ist das was du suchst
<animax> deem: libmpeg2-4 ist installiert. 
<animax> bekks: Habe 'dpkg -l' verwendet, alles, was mpeg-mäßig angezeigt wird ist: 'ii  twolame        0.3.12-1       MPEG Audio Layer 2 encoder (command line fro', mehr nicht.
<deem> animax: dann ist es wohl nicht installiert
<animax> deem: 'MPEG Audio Layer 2' ist MP3?
<animax> deem: Das hier: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/1418/mpeg1.png hat nix mit MPEG-4 zu tun?
<bekks> animax: Doch, das steht doch da.
<animax> bekks: Also, die Erklärungen unten im Feld in der Synaptic meinen den MPEG-4-Codec. Da steht nur ws von 'mpeg4ip player'.
<animax> bekks: Sollte ne Frage sein ...
<bekks> Dann lese ich aber andere Dinge auf deinem Screenshot als Du.
<voodoopapst> moin zusammen
<animax> bekks: Sorry, habe nicht alles gelesen in der Anzeige. Da steht auch, dass der Codec MPEG-4 unterstützt wird. Heißt das nun, dass dieser Player die Codecs bei der Installation auch mitliefert oder muss ich die trotzdem separat installieren? Letztendlich geht es mir darum, dass dieser Codec fürs Encodieren mit bestimmten Programmen auf meinem Rechner zur Verfügung steht.
<bekks> Was wo wie? Was für eine Anzeige? Und ja, laut dem Artikel den ich Dir gab, musst du die Codecs selbstverständlich separat installieren.
<bekks> Und ein Player installiert keine Codecs zum Encoden - üblicherweise.
<animax> Also dieses 'w64codecs'-Paket ist bei mir installiert. Dieses enthält doch den erwähnten Codec, oder?
<bekks> Schau doch in der Paketverwaltung nach, was in dem Paket drin ist - und vergeliche das mit den Codecs, die in dem Artikel erwähnt sind.
<animax> bekks: Ok, laut dieser Seite http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/w32codecs.html ist dann der 'Microsoft MPEG-4 video codec, beta version 3.0.0.2700' installiert. Ist das dann der "normale" MPEG-4-Codec?
<bekks> Was Medibuntu installiert/supported oder nicht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.
<dAnjou> hat einer ne idee, warum banshee bei aac-dateien ne völlig falsche dauer das songs anzeigt? (natty, war aber auch schon früher so)
<dAnjou> is n ganz normaler 3-5 min song, angezeigt wird aber über ne stunde
<bekks> Komischer Header in der Datei?
<dAnjou> weiß nich
<animax> bekks: Mh, ok. Auf jeden Fall ist der zuletzt von mir genannte Codec installiert. Warum aber wird er denn nicht angezeigt, wenn ich 'dpkg -l' im Terminal eingebe?
<dAnjou> auch vlc weiß sich nicht festzulegen
<dAnjou> ich denk, ich kauf mir die songs mal ^^
<bekks> animax: Weil das kein eigenes PAket ist.
<bekks> Sondern, wie Du selbst geschrieben hast, im Paket w64codecs ist.
<animax> bekks: Also 'dpkg -l' zeigt nur Dateien an, die in den eigenen Repositries enthalten sind? Mit welchem Befehl kann ich mir denn alle vorhandene Dateien anzeigen lassen, also in diesem Fall alle vorhandenen Codecs? 
<levu> Kann mir jemand ne (wenn möglich günstige) DVB-S Karte mit Ubuntu Unterstützung empfehlen? Am Besten schon unter Karmic oder Lucid lauffähig :)
<bekks> NEin.+
<bekks> animax: dpkg zeigt _installierte Pakete_ an.
<superhonk> Wenn hier jemand (hier und jetzt) eine Musik CD einlegt, werden in Rhythmbox dann die Titel aufgelöst oder wird ebenfalls das Album nicht gefunden? 
<bekks> superhonk: Was hilft Dir die Antwort?
<animax> bekks: Ok. Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit direkt über den Terminal abzufragen, welche Codecs insgesamt installiert sind?
<bekks> ,hcl? levu 
<shetlandpony> levu: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<bekks> animax: dpkg -l
<bekks> animax: Und dann zB einfach mit den Codecs aus dem o.g. Artikel vergleichen.
<levu> bekks: danke, vielleicht hat ja jemand eine laufen und kann die empfehlen ;)
<animax> bekks: Mh, wie gesagt, der MPEG-4 ist ja installiert. Ich suche nach einem Befehl, der mir diesen im Terminal anzeigt.
<bekks> dpkg -l
<jokrebel> cu
<bekks> dpkg zeigt Dir an, welche Pakete installiert sind - und da Du weisst, dass der von dir gesuchte Codec Teil von w64codecs ist - und das wiederum installiert ist - wo genau ist dann das eigentliche Problem?
<animax> bekks: Das funktioniert leider nicht. Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass 'dpkg -l' ihn nicht zeigt. Du schriebst ja auch, dass 'dpkg -l' nur Pakete anzeigt.
<animax> bekks: Moment.
<bekks> Richtig. Weil das Paket w64codecs heisst, und DU sagtest, dass das bei Dir installiert sei.
<superhonk> bekks: Hatte um 12:40 Probleme mit Rhythmbox gemeldet; habe die Zeit genutzt und recherschiert, es gab anscheinen einen Bug (https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=649401) der anscheinend behoben ist; aber ich habe gerade mittels livecd auf einem anderen Rechner das Zenario durch gespielt und den selben Effekt: Rhythmbox meldet auf meinen Rechnern derzeit immer das das Album auf Music Brainz nicht gefunden wird.
<animax> bekks: Ok, das Paket wird angezeigt, sollte ja auch. Was aber, wenn ich nicht weiß, in welchem Paket ein Codec verborgen ist, und ich trotzdem überprüfen will, ob er installiert ist? MUSS ich dann vorher zwingend herausfinden, in welchem Paket er steckt? Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das DIREKT über den Terminal oder sonst wie abzufragen?
<bekks> animax: Ja, Du musst schon das Paket kennen.
<animax> bekks: Ok, dann ist alles klar. Dann bleibt mir nur das Problem, dass mein Programm eine Encodierung mit MPEG-4 nicht gewillt ist, durchzuführen.
<bekks> Du wirst mit größter Wahrcheinlichkeit zuerst das Paket kennen, und dann die Codecs darin.
<bekks> animax: Hast Du dioe in o.g. Artikel genannten Codecs alle installiert?
<levu> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_AVerTV_DVB-S_Pro_(A700) da heißt es, sie sei currently unsupported, in der Hardwaredatenbank im Wiki ist sie als funktionierend eingetragen, welche Aussage ist verlässlicher?
<animax> bekks: Das kann ich momentan nicht sagen, weil ich da ehrlich gesagt, keinen richtigen Überblick finde.
<bekks> animax: Schade. Eigentlich sind alle davon ausgegangen, dass Du den Artikel gelesen hastm und einfach geprüft hast, on die dort installierten Codecs installiert sind.
<animax> bekks: Also die non-free-codecs und das w64codecs-Paket, diese sind beide installiert. Soviel kann ich sagen.
<bekks> Ist ja auch nicht schwer, weil man die von dort aus direkt installieren kann.
<bekks> levu: Ich würde den Entwicklern des Treibers vertrauen - und definitiv nie Aver kaufen :)
<levu> bekks: ok, danke :)
<animax> bekks: Es steht zu viel auf der Seite, ich weiß nicht, was davon ich alles überprüfen soll.
<bekks> Da steht nicht viel auf der Seite.
<animax> bekks: Ja doch, schon! :-))
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> LEsen musst Du es nur selbst - und die Buttons "Jetzt installieren" musst Du auch leider ganz alleine finden.
<animax> bekks: Weißt Du, das schaffe ich nicht, mich so einzuarbeiten, dass ich sämtliche Informationen auf einer solchen Seite einordnen und verstehen könnte. Hilft es mir, wenn ich einfach nur dumm die Installationsbuttons der Reihe nach durchprobiere?
<bekks> Nein, wird Dir nicht helfen.
<bekks> Du musst schon verstehen, was Du da tust.
<tprommi> Hallo, ich bin fast begeistert von Ubuntu 11.04. Mein Touchscreen funktioniert das erste Mal von alleine. Nur nicht so wie er soll. Ich muss noch Rotieren und XMax und YMax anpassen. Nur in welcher Datei? Das Wiki passt bei mir nicht ganz.
<tprommi> Bin in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/. Dort gibt es kein 50-Touchscreen sondern 50-wacom oder 50-Synaptics.
<bekks> Dann leg eine an?
<tprommi> Und die nimmt der dann einfach?
<animax> bekks: Also, bis auf totem-xine, libxine1-plugins und kaffeine war schon alles installiert. Brauche ich diese Sachen unbedingt? 
<bekks> Nein - aber Du wolltest Sie ja einfach alle installieren :)
<animax> bekks: Nee, ich wollte sie durchprobieren, also schauen, was davon installiert ist. Das kriegt man ja sofort angezeigt.
<animax> bekks: Darf ich also jetzt davon ausgehen, dass ich in puncto codecs einigermaßen gut ausgestattet bin?
<animax> bekks: Über die Pakete unter der Überschrift 'Fluendo' verfüge ich allerdings wohl nicht. Da steht dann z.B. auch 'MPEG4 Part 2 Video Decoder' oder 'MPEG4 ISO Demuxer' ...
<bekks> animax: Decoder != Encoder.
<bekks> WAS möchtest Du _eigentlich_ tun?
<levu> wie kann ich mir anzeigen lassen, ob  ich freie PCI Slots aufm MB hab?
<ppq> levu: dmidecode zb
<levu> ppq: danke, wonach muss ich in der ausgabe gucken?
<bekks> Nach freien Slots
<ppq> animax: die fluendosachen brauchst du normalerweise nicht. wenn du die ganzen libav* sachen aus medibuntu hast, bist du ziemlich gut ausgestattet...
<animax> bekks: "Decoder != Encoder". Was meinst du damit? Ach, ich habe nur mal wieder ein Problem mit Blender. Es codiert mir beim Rendern eines Videostrips nicht in MPEG-4.
<bekks> Und es gibt dabei welche Meldung aus?
<ppq> levu: 'sudo dmidecode -t slot'
<ppq> levu: der gibt dir dann blockweise infos zu den pci slots und ob sie available oder in use sind
<levu> ppq: danke!
<animax> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401090/
<ppq> levu: ich kann dir aber nicht sagen, wie akkurat/nützlich die infos sind. bei mir sind sie zb nicht vollständig
<levu> ppq: da steht 2xPCI available, ich vertrau da einfach drauf :) Deckt sich auch mit dem, was ich noch in Erinnerung hab, aber ich bin halt gerade nicht vor ort ;)
<bekks> levu: Aufschrauben, reingucken.
<bekks> levu: Aufschrauben lassen, reingucken lassen.
<levu> bekks: jaja :)
<ppq> levu: ich habe zwei pciex karten und eine pcikarte, aber es wird nur eine der pciex karten aufgelistet
<ppq> gehen tun sie beide :)
<levu> ppq: wird der andere slot als available angezeigt?
<ppq> ja
<shrekk> moin
<dAnjou> was zur hölle?! mein natty is mir schon wieder eingefroren. was soll denn das?
<levu> ppq: hmm, dann ists blöd :)
<tprommi> So - klappt. Von den Dateien lass ich besser die Finger. Hab Rotate "on" geschrieben. Danach ging nichts mehr. Hab jezt das Programm xinput_calibrate installiert. Nach dem zweiten durchlauf gings dann.
<dAnjou> der RAM is ok
<dAnjou> das hab ich gestern ausführlichst getestet
<levu> dAnjou: bei mir friert es auch manchmal einfach 10s ein, v.a. pidgin und opera lösen das oft aus, hab ich das Gefühl
<dAnjou> levu: bei mir isses aber nich für 10sek
<dAnjou> meins is tot
<levu> dAnjou: was geht noch? tty? anpingen? SysRQ?
<dAnjou> reisub geht auch nich
<levu> dAnjou: oh, welcher Kernel, der ganz aktuelle? hast du mal was in launchpad gepostet? oder auf der LKML?
<dAnjou> netzwerk is auch tot
<dAnjou> ich nutz natürlich den aus den quellen
<bekks> dAnjou: per default ist MagicSysRQ nicht aktiviert.
<levu> dAnjou: was für Hardware? Mainboard/Chipsatz? Vielleicht findest du ja per google was. Oder mal in ä
<levu> *oder mal in #ubuntu oder #ubuntu-dev probieren
<dAnjou> mann, ich hasse das. ich will ubuntu nutzen und nich dran rumfrickeln. :(
<levu> dAnjou: das ist das Problem der early adopers :) Ich hab nicht ohne Grund auf den meisten Ubuntu Rechnern noch Lucid laufen
<levu> dAnjou: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/732172
<levu> dAnjou: scheinen die gleichen symptome zu sein. Was sagen denn deine Logfiles?
<animax> bekks: Wenn Du noch Luft hast: Mit der Fehlermeldung, die ich gepostet hatte, kannste nix anfangen?
<animax> ppq: Danke.
<Applesouce> Hi, ich hab eine Frage
<Applesouce> die linke Leiste bei Ubuntu 11.04
<levu> dAnjou: nutzt du WiFi bzw. das Kernelmodul r8192se_pci ?
<Applesouce> 1. Wie heißt die und 2. kann ich da auch irgendwie Ordner rein packen?
<levu> Applesouce: das ist der Launcher (zu 1) und zu 2: Rechtsklick auf den Home Ordner zeigt dir afaik deine Lesezeichen an
<levu> Applesouce: aber Ordner so direkt reinpacken geht mWn nicht direkt (außer du willst dir von Hand ne .desktop Datei machen ;))
<Applesouce> afaik?
<levu> Applesouce: as far as i know = soweit ich weiß
<Applesouce> Also es ist zB nicht möglich eine Gruppierung vor zu nehmen, so dass ich sagen kann ich klick da drauf und da sind dann alle meine Games und so
<levu> Applesouce: Ach Ordner in dem Sinne, nein, das ist nicht möglich (wobei es da theoretisch auch Möglichkeiten gäbe, aber da musst du dann andere Fragen, das geht auch nur von Hand und nicht sooo einfach)
<Applesouce> boar und dann brauch ich unbedingt Hilfe mit Wine
<Applesouce> Ich blick das ja mal garnicht xD
<Applesouce> hättest du die Zeit mit mir vielleicht mal eine Installation durch zu gehen?
<levu> Applesouce: hilft dir das weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<dAnjou> levu: erstmal danke, dass du für mich gegooglet hast :) ... bin aber grad noch am lesen (war zwischendurch essen)
<levu> dAnjou: np#
<Applesouce> Danke erstmal ich les es mir mal durch, ich hoffe es hilft mir weiter^^
<dAnjou> "switching off wifi could be a survival action" WTH?
<dAnjou> wie soll ichn ohne überleben?
<levu> dAnjou: es bist da nicht du gemeint, sondern der Kernel :D
<dAnjou> also meine kern.log* sehen ganz ok aus
<levu> dAnjou: vielleicht ging reisub ja nicht, weils deaktiviert war und ping ging nicht, weils der wlan treiber war. Vielleicht hat der Kernel sogar noch gelebt
<Jegub2008> by@all
<dAnjou> levu: mag sein
<dAnjou> ne andere sache: mein android-gerät findet hier ohne mucken nen bluetooth-headset, natty aber nicht. woran kann das liegen?
<levu> dAnjou: treiber, bluetooth protokolle etc... welche android version/welches headset (am besten mal nach headsetname und "linux" oder "ubuntu" googlen)
<dAnjou> das is n billig-teil bei dealextreme gekauft, bezweifle, dass ich da was finde
<levu> dAnjou: gerade die billigteile haben erstaunlich guten Support teilweise, weil die Wkt, dass ein treiber entwickler sich so eins kauft, sind da höher. Ich hab mit billiger Hardware jedenfalls bessere Erfahrungen als mit teurer
<levu> omg, meine syntax beim chatten :(  "weil die wahrscheinlichkeit, ..., sind da höher"
<pqgfwixhojyrtftd> hallo
<animax> Ciao erstmal und danke!
<jokrebel> re
<xenocide1> Frage: meine Installation 11.04 64-bit hängt beim initialisieren der partitionen. Was kann ich tun, um die Installation weiterlaufen zu lassen? Bin Ubuntu Beginner
<jokrebel> xenocide1: So ne Partitionierung kann seeehr lange dauern, vielleicht hängt es ja gar nicht. Wie groß ist denn Deine HD und was ist schon drauf?
<xenocide1> 1x 2TB und 1x125GB (SSD), beide leer
<xenocide1> das ganze läuft schon seit knapp 2stunden
<levu> xenocide1: blinkt die Festplatten-LED am PC Gehäuse? oder leuchtet sie?
<xenocide1> Anfangs schon, momentan ist "tote Hose"
<frostschutz> xenocide1: Bei mir hat das LiveCD-Gnome mal was automatisch gemountet und damit den Installer blockiert... musste dann nochmal neu anfangen
<jokrebel_> xenocide1: reagieren die NUM/CAPS_LEDs noch?
<xenocide1> Ist bereits der 6te Versuch, erst hab ich die ct Version probiert, dann das Image direkt von Ubuntu 
<xenocide1> ja, ich kann sogar Firefox aufrufen
<xenocide1> = letzten msg kann ich auch posten
<frostschutz> xenocide1: kannst du ein terminal aufmachen und mal dmesg eingeben, vielleicht stehen da ja interessante Fehlermeldungen
<xenocide1> Ich hab leider nur eine grafische Oberfläche, ich wüßt jetzt nicht, wie ich an ein Terminal komme
<xenocide1> :-(
<Kagemaru> Anwendungen >> Zubehör >> Terminal
<xenocide1> soweit ist Ubuntu noch garnicht gestartet, das hab ich schon gesucht
<Kagemaru> oder Alt+F2 >> "gnome-terminal"
<xenocide1> Alt+F2 hab ich noch nicht versucht, danke
<Kagemaru> ist ein nützlicher Shortcut um Programme zu starten. :)
<jokrebel_> xenocide1: Du kannst Firefox aufrufen, aber kein Terminal?
<xenocide1> versteh ich auch nicht, sorry
<KojiroAK> Wie kann man nochmal Grub betreten, wenn man kein Dualboot hat?
<KojiroAK> Shift?
<Robert_Zenz> KojiroAK, ja
<D-F3NS> moin
<D-F3NS> kann mir wer verraten, wie ich es anstelle, dass ich z.B den blauen button von truecrypt oben rechts in die ecke bekomme?
<rumpe1> D-F3NS, vielleicht mit "alltray truecrypt" starten?
<D-F3NS> bei meiner 10.10 er ubuntu sind die icons von programmen die im hintergrund laufen oben rechts
<D-F3NS> hier bei der 11.04 sehe ich nix
<rumpe1> D-F3NS, indicator-applet vorhanden?
<k1l> die wurden reduziert und müssen erst auf die whitelist iirc
<D-F3NS> rumpe1, keine ahnung wovon du da sprichst
<rumpe1> D-F3NS, na, das dings oben rechts mit den icons drin :>
<D-F3NS> k1l, wo mache ich das?
<D-F3NS> rumpe1, sehe oben rechts hat nur akkuanzeige, bluet..., email .. mein user etc
<D-F3NS> "halt"
<k1l> D-F3NS: da gabs im planeten mal ne anleitung
<rumpe1> D-F3NS, probier einfach mal Alt-F2, "alltray truecrypt"
<D-F3NS> negative houston
<xenocide1> ok, jetzt läufts, irgendwie haben meine manuellen Einstellungen+Partitionierung (swap, /home, / und eine FAT32 Partition) das ganze gestört
<xenocide1> ist nicht schön, aber es funzt erstmal
<D-F3NS> rumpe1, funktioniert nicht. habs halt in der unity leiste links, aber wenn ich es einmal dort starte und dann minimiere, sagt er mir tc läuft schon. 
<rumpe1> ach.. unity... das vergess ich immer, nachzufragen..
<k1l> D-F3NS: http://www.menzer.net/de/content/20110502-einheitspanel  das hättest du im planet finden können
<D-F3NS> ich weiss ned welchen "planeten" du meinst, aber thx a lot :)
<kempo> hallo 
<kempo> hat jemand das OLB Banking unter ubuntu zum laufen bekommen?
<ring0> kempo, wie wärs mit einer fehlerbeschreibung?
<kempo> ring0: olb banking (hbci) läuft nicht unter linux, bzw es gibt keine software von der olb die einem zur verfügung gestellt wird. gibt es alternativen, wenn ja, hat jemand erfahrung mit guter software?
<k1l> ,wine? kempo 
<shetlandpony> kempo, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> kempo: und mit "olb banking ubuntu" sollte sich auch was finden lassen in suchmaschinen
<jokrebel> kempo: ein "apt-cache search banking" fördert sogar was zutage…
<jokrebel> kempo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QbankManager
<kempo> alle auf kempo *duck*
<serverhorror> hmm sind irgendwelche probleme zu erwarten wenn ich ein amd64 system von i386 aus debootstrappen will. Nachdem ich das vorbereitete Zeug dann auf eine amd64 hardware geworfen habe sollte es ja ganz normal tun oder?
<sdx23> serverhorror: chroot wird nicht tun.
<deem> serverhorror: wo willst du hin debootstrappen?
<serverhorror> sdx23: ja das ist klar aber in chroot will ich ja nichts machen
<deem> serverhorror: willst du keinen kernel installieren?
<serverhorror> deem: wie wohin? willst du das verzeichnis wissen oder was meinst du
<deem> ne passt schon =)
<serverhorror> deem: den kann bei debootstrap ja direkt mitangeben. dazu brauch ich kein chroot
<deem> kann man? ich wüsste nicht, dass man den kernel direkt installieren kann. aber grub musst du ja auch irgendwie installieren
<serverhorror> deem: debootstrap --include=vim,rsync,linux-image,grub.... 
<frostschutz> da tut das host grub genausogut. wenn das debootstrap das 64bit dings installiert, dann geht das. ich hab das noch nie ausprobiert, ich boote da gleich ein 64bit rescue system...
<serverhorror> frostschutz: host grub hilft wenig, einer davon ist i386 der andere (amd64) dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda plattgemacht
<frostschutz> und was hindert ein i386 grub daran einen amd64 kernel zu laden?
<serverhorror> frostschutz: nichts aber woher sollter grub denn kommen auf den zielrechnern gibt es nichts. ich bereite ein paar skripte vor um images etwas leichter erstellen zu koennen die dann deployed werden
<serverhorror> frostschutz: ausserdem seh ich nicht was grub speziell damit zu tun hat. die konfig files kann ich vom host system aus schreiben und pakete kommen ueber debootstrap...
<frostschutz> egal, wir reden wahrscheinlich aneinander vorbei. solange du weisst wie das ding dann bootet ists ja ok
<jokrebel> cu
<balancer> hi
<balancer> ich habe hier ein xubuntu laufen
<balancer> aber leider keinen sound
<balancer> hat jemand einen tip für mich?
<ring0> balancer, was bekommst du denn für fehlermeldungen?
<balancer> kommt halt einfach nix^^ das ist das problem
<balancer> also ja, er reklamiert, dass er keine soundkarte findet
<ravage> dann ist es zumindest erstmal wahrscheinlich dass die karte nicht unterstützt wird
<ravage> versuchs mal in nem terminal mit
<ravage> lspci|grep -i audio
<ravage> dann wissen wir zumindest schonmal ob überhaupt was erkannt wird
<balancer> er findet so ein cmedia ding
<bekks> Wir brauchen die komplette Zeile.
<balancer> mom
<balancer> ich hab iwas in der shell rumgebastelt
<balancer> wollte alsa neu installieren, jetzt geht nix mehr...
<travia> hi
<travia> ich brauch mal wieder Hilfe bezüglich "mount"
<travia> Hab auf meiner Fritzbox (freetz) einen Samba Server laufen.
<travia> über Nautilus komme ich dort ohne weiteres hin "smb://fritz/ustor01/Daten"
<travia> möchte aber diese Daten geren unter /mnt/Daten mounten
<ppq> ,gvfs-mount? travia
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gvfs-mount
<ppq> grr
<ppq> travia: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount :)
<bekks> ,mount? travia 
<shetlandpony> travia, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<travia> hab das probiert sudo mount -t smbfs //fritz/ustor01/Daten /mnt/Daten
<balancer> travia mount -t smbfs -o username=<username> <serverpfad> <mountpoint>
<travia> das wollte er aber nicht
<bekks> "wollte er nicht" heisst was genau?
<bekks> Bei welche Eingabe ganz genau?
<bekks> +r
<travia> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //fritz/ustor01/Daten,
<travia>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<travia>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<travia>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<travia>        Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen
<travia>        Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<ravage> generell würde ich da cifs nehmen. und freigabenamen kommen da auch nicht so gut. besser mit ip
<bekks> ,nopaste? travia 
<shetlandpony> travia: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> travia: Und welche Eingabe ganz genau führte zu der Ausgabe?
<travia> die obige
<travia> sudo mount -t smbfs //fritz/ustor01/Daten /mnt/Daten
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal "dmesg | tail"
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FritzBox/Automount_USB-Speicher das ist auch lesenswert, zu dem thema
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401214/
<travia> vllt. fehlt auch noch ein packet?
<bekks> travia: Und die ausgabe von "ping fritz" bitte.
<travia> ich bin leider "noch"nicht so fit mit linux
<travia> ohhh
<travia> ping: unknown host fritz
<travia> aber über nautilus Netzwerk heisst das ding fritz!!!!!
<travia> da kann ich dort hin navigieren????
<ravage> hab ich doch vorhin schon gesagt. einfach mal die IP rausfinden von deiner box ;)
<bekks> travia: netstat -rn nach nopaste bitte.
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401216/
<travia> fritzbox hat 192.168.178.1
<bekks> Ja, dann nimm die IP statt dem Namen in dem mount-Befehl.
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401220/
<bekks> Und wieder "dmesg|tail"
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401221/
<travia> ich wünschte ich könnte was verstehen.... :-)
<travia> muss noch viel lernen...
<bekks> ersetze mal "smbfs" durch "cifs".
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401223/
<basti> lass mal -t bla weg
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401225/
<basti> damit meinte ich nicht alles weg zu lassen. sudo mount //fritz/ustor01/Daten /mnt/Daten
<basti> das da meinte ich
<travia> ah ok
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401228/
<basti> und wie ja schon geschreiben wurde, aber keine reaktion kam fritz steht in deiner hosts? sprich mit fritz weiß dein rechner wo er das findet?
<basti> schon gut
<ppq> travia: ersetz mal noch mount durch mount.cifs
<basti> travia> da kann ich dort hin navigieren???? < heißt das du kommst üner nautilus und das netzwerk auf die freigabe?
<travia> juup genau
<basti> ist smbfs installiert?
<travia> @ppq
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401232/
<basti> dann wohl nicht ^^
<basti> sudo aptitude install smbfs
<ppq> travia: paket cifs-utils ist installiert?
<travia> bei nautilus steht ober bei ort:
<travia> smb://fritz/ustor01/
<basti> das hat damit nichts zu tun
<travia> ok, ich hab jetzt erst mal "sudo apt-get install smbfs" gemacht
<travia> das hat er gemacht
<basti> und falls das nicht als abhängigkeit mit installiert wurde noch das von ppq erwähnte
<travia> der scheint jetzt beides inst. zu haben
<basti> dann wohl nochmal probieren
<travia> juup
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401240/
<basti> sudo mount //fritz/ustor01/Daten /mnt/Daten
<travia> hmmm mount error wie oben
<travia> gibts doch gar nicht
<bekks> Was hast Du erwartet?
<travia> das es jetzt geht :-=
<bekks> Fritz findet der immer noch nicht als Hist, weil der immer noch nicht in der /etc/hosts steht.
<bekks> IP statt Name.
<travia> hab ich ja
<travia>  sudo mount //192.168.178.1/ustor01/Daten /mnt/Daten
<basti> ja sorry, paste das immer wieder. aber er weiß ja wie es sein sollte ^^
<basti> wie ist die freigabe denn? kommst du mit smbclient -I 192.168.178.1 -L //ustor01/Daten drauf?
<travia> da schein wohl was faul zu sein
<travia> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401247/
<bekks> Falscher NAme des Shares - rate ich mal.
<travia> über nautilus: smb://fritz/ustor01/Daten
<travia> sehe ich die daten
<fazer> hallo, ich möchte gerne meine dyndns domain. user.dyndns.org im terminal auflösen. dazu wollte ich ping nehmen. "ping user.dyndns.org" es kommt allerdings eine fehlermeldung
<dAnjou> fazer: welche
<dAnjou> und probier "dig <domain>"
<fazer> dAnjou: ping: unknown host user.dyndns.org
<travia> hast auch keine idee mehr bekks
<travia> ich verzweifle auch :-(
<dAnjou> fazer: und "dig <domain>"?
<dAnjou> hierein http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<travia> @bekks es geht
<grossing> fazer, sicher daß deine Domain mit .org endet?
<fazer> grossing: ja!
<fazer> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/401251/
<ravage> fazer: der nameserver hat definitiv keinen eintrag. entweder passt die domain oder der user nicht
<ravage> denn bereits beim erstellen des accounts wird die aktuelle IP gesetzt von der man den erstellt
<dAnjou> wollt grad fragen: hast du den überhaupt konfiguriert?
<ravage> unkonfiguriert kann man den garnicht lassen wenn ich mich richtig errinnere
<fazer> ravage: ah ok danke. das wollte ich wissen. weil ich eben nach langer zeit in meinen router geschaut hab und ne dyndns konfiguration gefunden habe. ich wollte wissen, ob sie noch aktiv ist! thx! ;)
<dAnjou> wtf??
<ravage> der wird dann inaktiv sein
<fazer> ravage: ja^^
<ravage> dyndns sperrt inaktive user sehr schnell
<dAnjou> log dich doch bei dyndns dafür ein?
<dAnjou> o.O
<fazer> dAnjou: mh. ich wollte es mit ping schnell testen..
<dAnjou> und wenn die domain benutzt (also regelmäßig aktualisiert) wird, dann wird die auch nich deaktiviert
<dAnjou> der router muss aus gewesen sein
<fazer> dAnjou: ne, der war an, aber es gab keine zugriffe auf den host, deshalb deaktiviert denke ich mal
<ravage> ne
<ravage> zugriffe sind egal
<ravage> es geht nur um updates
<ravage> war jetzt zumindest nicht die feine art andere mit einem problem zu betrauen wenn man nicht mal den account status prüft
<fazer> ravage: aso. ja, der router hatte ein paar probleme..(speedport telekom shit)
<basti> travia, hast du dir den wiki eintrag zu dem thema mal durchgelsen?
<dAnjou> fazer: merk dir mal, wir hier sind letzter ausweg ;)
<fazer> ravage: sry
<fazer> dAnjou: ok
<basti> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs - temporäres einbinden. scheint, als würde es da so wie due es grade peobierst nicht zu gehen
<basti> na ja. wünsche noch viel glück, bin off
<travia> ja habe ich, problem ist man muss viel mehr mit linux/ubuntu machen...
<balancer> so
<balancer> wie stell ich 5.1 sound ausgabe ein?
<balancer> irgendwie geht das nicht
<balancer> karte ist ne audigy 2 zs
<ppq> balancer: ubuntuusers wiki artikel zu pulseaudio gelesen? insb. den abschnitt zu surround sound
<balancer> mom
<balancer> ppq ich hab mir schon nen wolf gegoogelt
<MarcAurelio> Hallo hab heute auf meinem PC ubuntu installiert und es läuft noch nicht alles so wie ich möchte.
<MarcAurelio> Meine Grafikkarte ati radeon x1900 treiber läst sich nicht installiern sprich sie läst sich nicht erkennen.
<dadrc> ,wf? MarcAurelio 
<shetlandpony> MarcAurelio: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<balancer> ppq das wiki habe ich scho angeschaut
<balancer> und das zeug in der pulse config geändert
<ppq> balancer: ok, dann beschreib doch mal genau was das problem ist
<ppq> balancer: inkl. angabe welche ubuntuversion
<MarcAurelio> <the_gamer> MarcAurelio: was für ein fehler kommt wenn du nur das device dahinschreibst?
<MarcAurelio> was soll ich darunter verstehen?
<MarcAurelio> omg...
<MarcAurelio> sry falscher chat raum..
<serverhorror> hrm.... ein "updater-rc.d -f myservice remove" macht dir zwar den start einigermassen persistent weg. aber das ding kommt ja beim update wieder. Was ist denn der bevorzugte (ubuntu) weg so etwas komplett zu verhindern. exit 0 oder aehnliche "fiese tricks" wuerd ich gern vermeiden weil mir das file ja grundsaetzlich egal ist, ich will nur nicht das es von irgendwas automagisch gestartet wird weil das paket bei einem update irgendw
<serverhorror> as neues gekriegt hat...
<ppq> serverhorror: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart#Verhalten-von-Upstart-beeinflussen evtl. hilft das
<balancer> so nach 3maligem restart gehts jetzt
<serverhorror> naja ich moecht eben die init skripte nicht bearbeiten das waere nicht das problem. IMHO sollts doch moeglich sein dem package management irgendwie mitzuteilen das ein daemon der disabled wurde nur wegen einem package update nicht trotzdem gestartet werden sollte
<ppq> serverhorror: die konfigurationsdatei in /etc/init/ ist doch kein initscript
<serverhorror> ppq: initctl liest doch diese files und handelt entsprechend oder hab ich das falls verstanden? wie auch immer das dann unter upstart soll am liebsten so bleiben ich moecht moeglichst ohne files zu editieren sagen welche services laufen sollen und welche nicht (files editieren will ich nicht weil bei dutzenden Diensten dann langweilig wird immer nur eine zeile rauszusuchen). 
<serverhorror> v.A. wenn ich mir dei start on zeilen ansehe muss ich dafuer ja einen parser schreiben um das allgemein zu loesen. das duerfte doch wohl schon jemand gemacht haben :)
<serverhorror> pffrr ich glaub ich ueberschreib die dateien einfach immer komplett dann sollte das auch passen. ist weniger arbeit
<ppq> serverhorror: kann gut sein. ich hab das immer über die .conf dateien gemacht, als ich noch upstart nutzte.. steht ja auch recht weit oben, sone große sache ist das nu nicht
<serverhorror> "als ich noch upstart nutzte"? -> systemd?
<ppq> und bei nem update geht das nicht verloren
<ppq> ne ich nutz das gute alte sysv init :)
<serverhorror> hehe :)
<ppq> anyway, deal with it :P
<serverhorror> irgendwie steht upstart grad recht verloren rum in der linux welt. Entweder die leute bleiben bei sysv oder nehmen gleich systemd
<serverhorror> ppq: bin dabei :)
<gurkenkanone> Moin!
<gurkenkanone> Hat jemand kurz eine Minute bei einem kleinen Problem zur Seite zu stehen?
<Fuchs> ,frag? gurkenkanone 
<shetlandpony> gurkenkanone: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<gurkenkanone> Problem: Xubuntu 11.04 über Win 7 geladen alles gut außer; da waren noch einige Dokumente die ich noch brauche. Kann ich die irgendwie noch retten?
<Fuchs> ueber das Backup, das Du sicher gemacht hast
<Fuchs> ansonsten, wenn Du die Partition ueberschrieben hast: mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nein, kannst natuerlich Tools wie photorec versuchen. 
<gurkenkanone> photorec nur für photos oder auch andere dateien?
<Fuchs> auch fuer andere Dateien
<gurkenkanone> Ich habe die Partition per "fast" und nicht per "save" überschriebne
<Fuchs> aber mit einem anderen Dateisystem, nehme ich an. Wie dem auch sei, das ist hier reines Glaskugeln, versuch das genannte tool, viel mehr kann man da nicht mehr tun
<Fuchs> doch, ein Livesystem verwenden dafuer, damit es nicht noch mehr ueberschreibt 
<gurkenkanone> alles klar danke 
<gurkenkanone> ICh werds versuchen
<check3r> wenn ich ein truecrypt volume mounte (externe festplatte) dann fällt die platte nach ner bestimmten zeit in standby und nix geht mehr
<check3r> kann mir jemand helfen
<sdx23> check3r: Was sagen die letzten ca. 40 Zeilen von dmesg? (NoPaste)
<check3r> [20464.544496] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: WARN: Stalled endpoint
<check3r> das ist das einzigste (der rest ist immer das gleiche etwas mit wlan)
<sdx23> klingt nach usb suspend
<check3r> was bedeutet das?
<check3r> wenn ich die platte dann neu mounte gehts wieder (ohne dass ich das usb kabel ziehe oder neu starte)
<ppq> die meldung schmeißt mir mein usb3.0 controller immer beim booten an den kopf, aber problematisch war das nie bisher
<check3r> vielleicht ist das ja ein truecrypt bug
<check3r> ah jetzt is se wieder weg
<check3r> naja muss off
<DarthFork> servus
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-28
<tux33> der flash player unter linux kann aber nicht so viel wie der unter windows, manches funktioniert unter linux mit flash nicht
<Ardalrian> Guten Morgen! :-)
<tux33> guten morgen
<bullgard6> In phpMySQL kann man einen Datensatz * »Bearbeiten« oder * »Direkt Bearbeiten«. Was ist der Unterschied?
<balancer> http://nopaste.info/1012ca847e.html was mach ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<ppq> error 0 (Success)
<ppq> das leben ist hart
<balancer> das image ist aber nicht dort
<balancer> libubigen: error!: cannot write 131072 bytes to the output file
<ppq> was hast du denn in deiner ubi.cfg stehen?
<balancer> http://paste.debian.net/171507/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<ppq> könntest du mal deine terminal history nopasten? die letzten wichtigen befehle, damit wir einen überblick haben
<balancer> http://skorfulose.de/?p=186
<kubine> Title: How to install Debian on Seagate DockStar | skorfulose.de (at skorfulose.de)
<balancer> punkt c
<ppq> ach, die anleitung
<ppq> mit der habe ich es probiert, hat nicht geklappt
<ppq> passt btw besser in einen debian channel ;)
<balancer> kennst du ne andere für debian im internen flash?
<ppq> ich kenne keine funktionierende
<balancer> es gab mal eine
<balancer> und die hab ich auch schon benutzt
<balancer> aber ich find atm keine andere
<ppq> wenn du in einem der debian channel mal auf aholler triffst, sprich ihn mal an, das ist eins seiner fachgebiete
<ppq> so, bin weg, viel erfolg noch
<usrr> Für die Systemaktualisierung ist normalerweise eine Passwort nötig. Warum aber nicht direkt nach dem ersten Boot in ein neu installiertes Ubuntusystem?
<usrr> moment .. muss gerade mal neu booten.
<basti> moin. kleine probleme nach dem update auf 12.04: dash ist leer und es werden keine indicator applets mehr angezeigt. was machen?
<malewitsch69> exit
<sdx23> basti: mit neuem Benutzer versuchen - damit sicherstellen, dass kein globales Problem.
<basti> sdx23, war ein globales problem. scheinbar wurde das upgrade nicht 1005ig durchgeführt. nach einem apt-get upgrade wurde erneut eine menge installiert bzw konfiguriert. danach war alles iO
<sdx23> umso besser.
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hii
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter> hi
<Anonymisbetter>  
<Anonymisbetter>  
<Anonymisbetter>   
<Anonymisbetter>  
<Anonymisbetter>  
<panis> hiho
<panis> weiss wer wo ubuntu 12.04 standartmässig seine xserver-config speicher wenn nicht grad in der xorg.conf (ohne proprietäre Treiber) ?
<japplo> wie kann ich in Ubuntu die Auflösung auf 1152x864 einstellen? In den Display Einstellungen wird dieser Wert nicht angeboten.
<sdx23> japplo: Dann unterstützt dein Monitor das nicht oder wird nicht richtig erkannt.
<japplo> sdx23: wird nicht richtig erkannt. Früher ging es auch aber mit dem nvidia treiber
<sdx23> panis: du kannst einfach eine xorg.conf mit nur den Abschnitten erstellen, die du ändern möchtest.
<sdx23> japplo: Man kann händisch eine Modeline hinpfriemeln, wenn einem das wichtig ist.
<japplo> sdx23 gibt es da ein Beispiel?
<sdx23> japplo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung für die xorg.conf, allerdings geht das auch mittels xrandr
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmauflösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> wobei, wenn du nivida hast, gibt's da ja auch dieses grafische Tool, davon weiß ich allerdings nichts genaueres.
<panis> sdx23: Ich muss lediglich für meinen zweiten LCD die Bildwiederholfrequenz auf 75Hz setzen. Würdest du das über die xorg.conf machen oder eher über ein startup-script mit Hilfe von xrandr?
<japplo> sdx23: OK Danke werde ich probieren. Ich hab eine ältere Nvidia, diese wird nicht mehr untr 12.04 unterstützt, nur noch mit dem nouveau Treiber
<sdx23> panis: Mein System ist leicht zerfrickelt und ich nutze ehh ein eigenes Sessionskript bzw. eigene Skripte zum "externer Bildschirm an", daher würde ich das da reinpacken. Sauberer wäre eine xorg.conf, wenn man Ubuntu nutzt.
<panis> dann brauch ich also nur die eine Monitor-Section anlegen die er berücksichtigen soll und alles andere regelt er nach wie vor selbst, ja?
<sdx23> Ja, das sollte so funktionieren. Auch dazu der obige Wiki-Link.
<panis> ich friggle denn ma - danke so far
<LinuxFan> ubuntu /var/log   steht diese meldung WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found in forum usw ist nichts zu finden .weis jemand von euch was das ist oder bedeutet
<Guest17295> huhu, ich habe windows 7 und ubuntu parlell installiert.. ich würd die windows partion gerne ganz löschen und einfach zu ubuntu hinzufügen, weil ich windows nur mehr in der VM nutzen möchte.. gibt es da eine möglichkeit oder muss ich ubuntu jetzt neuinstallieren?
<Guest17295> das ubuntu sozusagen zu 100% auf der festplatte ist
<MartyB74> hallo. weiß jemand wie man im lightdm ein zusätzliches Hintergrundprogramm starten kann?
<MartyB74> Ich möchte z.B. ein xterm im lightdm anzeigen. wie krieg ich das hin?
<Fussel> nexusdroid, wär wohl am einfachsten die alte windowspartition dann als vm-partition zu nutzen
<nexusdroid> hmm ja aber die is halt 750 GB groß^^
<nexusdroid> und die ubuntu halt nur 180 GB
<nexusdroid> deswegen
<nexusdroid> ich hab am anfang ned gedacht, dass ich ubuntu jz primär verwenden werde.. aber 12.04 hat mich halt überzeugt..^^
<Fussel> oh, ok, dann ist das was anderes
<Fussel> gpartet macht das ganz gut mit dem partitionsgrößen ändern, aber trotzdem würde ich das nicht ohne datensicherung machen
<nexusdroid> oh ok danke
<leszek> hi
<crane> moin moin, kennt sich hier jemand gut mit thunderbird und den themenbäumen aus? :)
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> ! frag > crane 
<kubine>  crane: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<crane> bekks, ich tippe noch xD
<crane> ich will nachrichten von fail2ban die immer das selbe subject haben nur halt ohne "re" oder sowas in der art als thmenbaum dargestellt haben damit ich nicht 100mal die selbe nachricht sehe
<crane> ein subject wäre zb: "[Fail2Ban] dovecot: banned 175.138.173.6" wobei die ip natürlich variable ist
<bekks> Das hat genau nichts mit Thunderbird zu tun, wie fail2ban die Mails verschickt.
<crane> schon klar
<crane> aber tb kann die nachrichten ja in so schicken tree anzeigen
<crane> und das hätte ich halt auch gerne für nachrichten die eindeutig einfach nur das selbe subject haben
<crane> mein handy zb kann des
<crane> windows phone *hüstel*
<bekks> Aber nurm wenn die Mails sich so einsortieren lassen, was sie aber nicht lassen, weil fail2ban die nicht passend verschickt.
<bekks> Also ist es ein fail2ban Problem und kein Thunderbirdproblem.
<crane> wie müsste f2b die mails denn verschicken?
<bekks> So wie Du das haben willst, und vorhin nanntest.
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04, GNOME Shell 3.4] Wie heißt das Programm, das eine Benachrichtigung "Wechseldatenträger" rechts unten auf den Bildschirm schreibt, wenn ich eine USB-Festplatte  in den Rechner-USB-Port stecke? (Das DEB-Programmpaket »autofs« ist nicht installiert.)
<crane> mit einem "re" davor?
<bekks> bullgard6: Was ist das konkrete Problem in deiner Frage?
<leszek> bullgard6: gnome-shell heisst es :P
<bekks> crane: Nein, weil die Antworten anhand der IDs zusammengebastelt werden, und nicht anhand der Subjects.
<Hannes123> Hallo
<bullgard6> leszek:  argh!
<crane> bekks, das dachte ich mir, aber wie macht es denn dann mein outlook auf dem handy? :/
<Hannes123> ich haben mir bluegriffon heruntergeladen, weiß aber nicht wie ich es zum installieren bekomme. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<bekks> crane: Wie das Outlook auf einem Windows Phone macht ist uns völlig egal.
<bekks> Hannes123: Was ist bluegriffon?
<Hannes123> ein HTML editor
<Hannes123> den gibt es aber nicht im softwarecenter und auch nicht mit apt-get
<bekks> Hannes123: Und welches Ubuntu hast Du ganz genau?
<Hannes123> 10.04
<bekks> Und was hast Du wo heruntergeladen?
<Hannes123> eine archiv datei und die dann entpackt. Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht wie ich es installiert bekomme
<Hannes123> ich kenn die befehle nicht
<bekks> Hannes123: Gar nicht. Du musst es erst kompilieren.
<Hannes123> Und wie mache ich das? Is das Ausführbar machen? chmod oder ./  ??
<Hannes123> Und vorallen welche datei dann
<bekks> Ausführbar machen ist ausführbar machen. Kompilieren ist was völlig anderes.
<Hannes123> OK4
<bekks> Bitte lies Dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren aufmerksam durch und benutze NICHT einfach make install sondern checkinstall.
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hannes123> Jo danke dann lese ich mich mal ein
<koegs> 0
<georgewell> installiere ubuntu gerade neu. wo muss der bootloader hin? auf /boot ?
<Fuchs> in den MBR, und einige Dateien nach /boot 
<georgewell> Fuchs, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<sdvg> Hallo zusammen
<sdvg> Ich habe hier ein Xubuntu mit installiertem pyLoad + Webinterface. Das Webinterface ist unter "nas:8000" im Browser erreichbar. Allerdings nur vom Xubuntu aus, nicht von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk. Woran könnte das liegen? Die Ubuntu-Firewall habe ich schon temporär deaktiviert
<sdvg> der Fehler ist übrigens ein "ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED"
<valgrid> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Seit dem letzten Update von 11.10 bekomme ich immer eine lightdm-loop und ich kann mich bei keiner Session anmelden (gnome o. unity). Ich habe bereits die xauthority-Datei gelöscht aber es hilft nichts :( Ideen?
<Fuchs> nach einem misslungenen Versuch mal die  ~/.xsession-errors lesen, von einer Konsole aus? 
<valgrid> "mkdtmp: private socket dir: Permission denied"  Was ist das private socket dir? Bzw. was ist das Socket?  Schließlich wird das Verzeichnis beim anmelden in der Konsole auch vernünftig entschlüsselt. :-?
<Fuchs> irgendwo in tmp vermute ich aufgrund der Meldung
<Fuchs> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/geloest-mkdtemp%3A-private-socket-dir%3A-permissi/#post-73653   das bestaetigt das
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> pruef mal die Berechtigungen da 
<valgrid> Sind alle richtig
<Fuchs> in /tmp? 
<valgrid> mom
<Fuchs> das klingt naemlich nicht so 
<valgrid> Hatte eben die .Private überprüft.
<valgrid> Allerdings ist da eine nur lesbare Lockdatei von X.
<valgrid>   /tmp sieht ok aus. drwxr-xr-x
<bekks> Also mein /tmp sieht anders aus.
<bekks> drwxrwxrwt -- sonst könnte da niemand ausser root reinschreiben.
<ppq> in /tmp *muss* jeder schreibrechte haben, genug programme kommen da mit user rechten rein
<ring1> t war sticky bit mit ausführrechten?
<ppq> ja
<bekks> Sticky Bit. Ausführungsrechte sind was anderes ;)
<valgrid> hmm? mit root rechten und chmod kann ich da nichts ändern :-?
<bekks> valgrid: Wieso nicht?
<ring1> bekks, "Die Set-UID/GID-Rechte werden anstelle des x für den Besitzer bzw. die Gruppe angezeigt, das Sticky-Bit anstelle des x für Andere. Wenn das entsprechende Ausführ-Recht gesetzt ist, wird ein Kleinbuchstabe verwendet, ansonsten ein Großbuchstabe."
<ring1> stimmt das wiki hier nicht?
<bekks> Doch, nur ist das doof erklärt ;=
<bekks> ;)
<valgrid> Ah ok wenn ich die Befehle pro u / g / a setze gehts.
<valgrid> Hatte nur +w  verwendet :-[
<valgrid> (statt a+w und g+w)
<ring1> bekks, also merke: t = sticky-bit, T = selbiges?
<valgrid> Magie! Es funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank ppq, Fuchs & bekks 
 * valgrid fragt sich nur wie das geändert wurde…
<ring1> was ist eigentlich die korrekte partition id für ntfs partitionen: 7, 86 oder 87?
<c0nf1c> nabend
<beaver74> ring1, 7
<Hotte> Hallo. Ich habe 12.04 und ich habe ein Problem mit Flash. Auf einer Seite meines Providers kommt folgende Meldung: Dieser Kanal kann aus rechtlichen Gründen in ihrer Region nicht empfangen werden. Es ging aber mit 11.10 problemlos. Ist da eine Einstellung falsch?
<bekks> Nein. Dein Provider sagt Dir, was das Problem ist.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Flash zu tun.
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<freemoser> hey Leute :D öhh ich hab da mal ein Anfänger Problem ich will gerne mit wine ein Programm starten der zeigt mir dann aber immer den Fehlerwine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications, mit den befehl mono kann ich das Programm dann aber starten (wirft aber später fehler daher soll man das laut google das mit wine machen)  
<freemoser> muss man ein speziales paket installieren damit wine das kann oder wie geht das? danke schon mal im vorraus 
<ring1> freemoser, installier einfach mono 2.8 über winetricks
<ring1> beaver74, bist du dir da ganz sicher? hatte konnte vorhin bei einem kumpel mit w7 die ntfs partition mit id 7 nicht einbinden. der partitionsmanager hat die partition als solche zwar erkannt, konnte sie nicht mit ntfs in verbindung bringen. formatiert war ganz normal mit mkfs.nfts. irgendwie hab ich den windows krams gar nicht vermisst die letzten jahre ;)
<beaver74> :) doch, bin mir da ganz sicher, ring1 .. was allerdings Windows da bei Euch für einen Murks macht, kann ich derzeit auch nicht nachvollziehen. (Glaube Windows 7 stellt ich da auch ein wenig mehr an als es XP tat) Ist die verwendetet Partition denn eine primäre, auf die Ihr das NTFS verwenden wollt?
<ring1> beaver74, ja, die 2. primäre. die erste mit fat16 wurde anstandslos erkannt
<beaver74> hm, sorry, keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, ring1 
<beaver74> id7 ist jedenfalls ok ;)
<ring1> beaver74, ok, danke dennoch. id7 hat also ursprünglich mal funktioniert :)
<beaver74> jap
<balancer>  hat jemand eine idee, was ich hier falsch mache? http://nopaste.info/900e8c932f.html die ausgabe
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dreamon> Weiß jeman wie man mit "restore-trash" umgeht. Im Wiki steht nicht viel dazu -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer
<kubine> Title: GNOME Mülleimer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Nautilus auf jedenfall stürzt ab, wenn ich den Mülleimer wähle
<vectory> dreamon: wieso gehst du nicht einfach in den passenden .Trash-100* ordner und suchst dir die datei raus und kopierst sie?
<dreamon> vectory, oh.. dachte das sei komplizierter.. ;)
<vectory> weiß nicht, ob da noch n rattenschwanz kommt :)
<x3oo> hi mein bildschirm flackert und auf hellen flächen sieht man diagonalelinien
<k1l> wackel mal am kabel
<x3oo> weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? ganz generell?
<x3oo> k1l: nope istn laptop :(
<k1l> live-cd, windows hat die probleme nciht?
<k1l> sowas kling erstmal nach hardware defekt
<x3oo> k1l: ne es gibt dazu nen bug aber kein lösung oder anhaltspunkte
<x3oo> windows hat die probleme nicht, der treiber ist wohl kacke
<x3oo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-psb/+bug/972294 die probleme mit der auflösung habe ich aber nur selten
<kubine> Title: Bug #972294 “Precise GMA500 screen resolution and flicker” : Bugs : “xserver-xorg-video-psb” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<x3oo> da steht zwar man solle was in die grub line schreiben, aber das hat scheinbar bei mir keinerlei auswirkungen
<Crowley2> @x3oo: Wo genau haste denn was reingeschrieben?
<Crowley2> x3oo ?
<x3oo> Crowley2: /etc/default/grub
<x3oo> console=tty1 mem=1920mb i915.powersave=0
<Crowley2> Gut :-) Doofe Frage, aber update-grub hast Du sicher auch gemacht... ?
<x3oo> naja so wie es aussieht ist die lage mehr als unübersichtlich, es gibt patches und unendlich viele probleme
<Crowley2> Okay...
<jojo4> guten abend
<jojo4> weiß jemand wie ich unter ubuntu 12.04 die schriftfarbe des themes (Ambiance) ändern kann?  installiert ist gnome-shell und unity
<jojo4> oder gibt es in gnome-shell die möglichkeit irgenwie das Thema anzupassen? unter gnome 2 konnte ich einfach ein benutzerdefiniertes thema konfigurieren
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-29
<B747> ist es um Deutsch zu praktuziert?
<B747> mein German ist schlecht
<B747> bin ich Alein?
<sysdef> .o( ja, du bist ein alien )
<haderlump22> guten Morgen
<haderlump22> mount.ntfs-3g kann ich in einem script was durch cront angestossen wird nicht nutzen, wohl aber wenn ich mich anmelde und mit der bash das script ausfuehre.
<LetoThe2nd> haderlump22: in cron ist $PATH nicht gesetzt.,
<haderlump22> ok, also das noch in das script rein..
<LetoThe2nd> !cron > haderlump22, siehe am besten
<kubine>  haderlump22, siehe am besten: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<haderlump22> thanks! :-)
<phibes> hiho
<phibes> mal ne Frage: was ist eigentlich die beste Methode um Rails zu installieren? habe da einige Anleitungen gefunden die viele Komponenten via Gem statt dem Package Manager installieren. Irgendwie trau ich der Sache nicht so recht ... was meint ihr?
<deem> apt-get install ?
<deem> phibes: du meinst doch bestimmt ruby on rails?
<phibes> ja richtig
<deem> da gibts bei ubuntu ein metapaket für.
<balancer_> also die rack rails schraube ich zuerst an den server und ins rack
<balancer_> dann schiebe ich das ding rein^^
<phibes> :p
<phibes> also ... hmm ... 
<Lufti> Gnome-Shell ist nicht mehr in meiner Auswahlliste am Loginscreen gelistet. Nur noch Gnome Classic und Gnome Classic (ohne Effekte). Ein gnome-shell --replace funktioniert trotzdem problemlos.
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine Idee, was da schief läuft?
<jrgoldsmith> Hallo zusammen!
<jrgoldsmith> Ich hab mir gestern Ubuntu 12.04 installiert und dazu mal zwei Fragen, da ich vorher noch nie wirklich mit einer Linux-Version gearbeitet habe
<jrgoldsmith> Hab ich Windows 7 als 2. BS installiert und Ubuntu über den Windows Installer installiert. Vorher hatte ich Ubuntu per Live-CD mal getestet und konnte dort auf meine zwei Windows-Partitionen zugreifen. 
<deem> jrgoldsmith: du solltest ubuntu besser als dualboot einrichten. diese wubi gedöns ist nicht das gelbe vom ei.
<jrgoldsmith> Ubuntu habe ich jetzt auf der Win-Partition D installiert und kann in Linux noch die C-Partition sehen, die D-Partition aber nicht mehr
<leszek> hi
<deem> !dualboot > jrgoldsmith 
<kubine>  jrgoldsmith: Informationen zu Dualboot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<jrgoldsmith> Dualboot habe ich ja eingerichtet, es geht darum dass ich unter Linux eine Partition nicht sehen kann, obwohl ich das mit der Live-CD konnte
<jrgoldsmith> bzw. richtet sich Dualboot mit diesem wubi nicht standardmäßig ein? :D
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: bei linux gibt es keine A, B, C, D usw Partitionen
<jrgoldsmith> das weiß ich, aber die Windows-Partitionen sind ja bestehen geblieben
<Frickelpit> wenn du ubuntu auf D: installiert hast, dann scheint es in der tat wubi zu sein
<jrgoldsmith> also kann ich auf den Rest von D: mit ubuntu nicht zugreifen?
<jrgoldsmith> meine zweite Frage ist: Ich habe 4 GB Ram und will eigentlich die 64-bit version nehmen. Bei Wubi hatte ich aber keinerlei Einstellmöglichkeiten und es hat die 32-Bit-Version installiert. Habe ich die Wahlmöglichkeit nur übersehen oder installiert wubi kein 64-Bit? Sonst würde ich ubuntu nochmal neu, manuell installieren. Dann halt mit der 64bit Version
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: mach es nochmal neu und installier ubuntu richtig in eine eigene partition
<deem> ich weiß nicht was wubi da genau macht, aber es scheint einen container anzulegen und dortdrin dann ubuntu einzurichten. vermutlich linkt der das laufwerk irgendwie gegen den laufwerksbuchstaben, wenn du ubuntu auf einer ganzen windows partition installierst
<Frickelpit> wubi ist zum schnuppern gerade gut
<jrgoldsmith> immerhin hat es bei mir Lust auf mehr gemacht ;)
<LetoThe2nd> bei wubi liegt das hostlaufwerk unter /host
<LetoThe2nd> *duckundwech* ich hab nix gesagtr, ich weiss nix.
<thomasp> Ist WUBI nicht sowas wie 'ne virtuelle ubuntu-machine unter win ?
<jrgoldsmith> dann werd ich das nochmal neu machen. Habe dazu in den Tutorials jedoch zwei Verfahren zur Partitionierung gelesen. Einmal dass man nur eine Partition erstellt und einmal dass man 3-4 Partitionen erstellt, einmal die bootpartition, ca. 500mb, die rootpartition mit 10-20 GB, ne Swap-Partition von 4 GB und ne home Partition. Ist das wirklich besser oder ist es egal wie viele eigenständige Partitionen man ubuntu zuweist?
<deem> thomasp: ne. das ist ein ext-container in den ubuntu installiert wird. virtuell is da wenn nur das fs
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: 3 reichen
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: root, home und swap
<deem> man kann auch nur 2 nehmen(root und swap)
<jrgoldsmith> schreibt ubuntu dann nicht in den mbr und bringt windows durcheinandern?
<Frickelpit> deem: klar kann man aber ein separates home hat schon seine vorteile ;)
<deem> jrgoldsmith: du kriegst nen grub, der kann dein windows aber booten
<deem> Frickelpit: hat es?
<Frickelpit> deem: ja
<deem> Frickelpit: zb?
<Frickelpit> deem: wenn man gerade als anfänger sich verbastelt, sind die einstellungen noch vorhanden, man muss nur / neu formatieren
<thomasp> Nach WUBI-Inst hat man also auch die OS-Auswahl unter GRUB ?
<jrgoldsmith> thomasp: ja, so sieht es für mich aus
<deem> thomasp: wie das bei wubi ist weiß ich nicht, aber bei dualboot ist es so
<thomasp> Ich hatte WUBI bisher als ubuntu-Spiel unter win eingeordnet ?!
<deem> o_O
<jrgoldsmith> thomasp: glaub das soll eher anfängern wie mir den Umstieg erleichtern^^ Damit ist ubuntu aber anscheinend ein bisschen langsamer als mit einer direktinstallation
<thomasp> Sonst sähe ich auch keinen Unterschied zum Installieren von CD und einen MBR von GRUB schreiben lassen ?!!
<thomasp> Ich habe gelesen, dass Du auf keinen Fall ein echtes ext-FS bekommst ?!
<deem> thomasp: wubi erstellt einen ext-cotnainer
<thomasp> OK, was auch immer das dann sein soll ...
<thomasp> WUBI-Installation lässt sich doch aber aus Win heraus starten ?
<thomasp> bzw.
<thomasp> nicht nur die Installation sondern auch das daraus resultierende ubuntu ??
<thomasp> oder bin ich da jetzt im ganz falschen Film ?
<thomasp> anyway
<thomasp> Ich hätte da auch mal 'ne Frage zu 'ner ganz normalen Installation ;-)
<jrgoldsmith> thomasp: bei mir nicht, man muss danach neu starten um ubuntu zu booten, aus windows geht es nicht
<thomasp> Wie geht ubuntu mit einer neuen Grafikkarte um ?
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: Wieder was gelernt ;-) (obwohl ich es so nicht benutzen würde)
<dAnjou> thomasp: es sucht treiber und benutzt sie
<leszek> neue grafikkarte == ich bau da eine neue graka rein , oder ich hab einfach eine ultra moderne karte ?
<dAnjou> thomasp: davon merkst du im optimalfall nichts
<thomasp> dAnjou: Es wird also nicht der alte Treiber einfach weiter verwendet ?
<thomasp> Das wär ja SCHÖN !
<dAnjou> thomasp: sicher bin ich nicht, besonders nicht, wenn du einen propriäteren drin hattest
<dAnjou> meh, andersrum *proprietären
<thomasp> Ich habe nur gesehen, dass bisherige Hardware-Änderungen meine Konfiguration wenig beeindruckt haben ;-)
<thomasp> Das betraf aber den Hauptspeicher ...
<jrgoldsmith> Frickelpit: ich hab nochmal ne frage zu neuinstallation. Bei dem Tutorial auf http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2012/05/17/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-12-04-and-windows-7/2/ heißt es ich solle noch eine extra boot-partition anlegen. Ich finde das tutorial ziemlich vertrauenerweckend ;) Ist das also wirklich überflüssig?
<kubine> Title: How to dual-boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 7 (at www.linuxbsdos.com)
<thomasp> Wie ging das nochmal mit dem "Treiber zeigen" ;-) ?
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: ja, mMn schon
<jrgoldsmith> hmm, ok. vielleicht verzichte ich dann wirklich drauf. Wobei es auf die 500mb jetzt auch nicht ankäme
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: Bei Dualboot wird auf irgendeinem Deiner Laufwerke eine Linux-Partition angelegt, in die machte sich mein Natty selbst die benötigten ext-Partitionen ...
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: Bist Du denn bei laufender Installation aus dem Raum raus hier ?
<jrgoldsmith> ich versuch halt möglichst zu verstehen warum ich etwas mache und warum etwas anderes nicht. ich hatte geglaubt ubuntu nutzt dann die gleiche bootsektion auf der festplatte wie windows und die kämen sich in die quere
<jrgoldsmith> im moment läuft ubuntu ja problemlos ;) aber wenn ich das neu installiere wäre ich aus dem raum raus, ja. habe hier nur einen pc zur verfügung
<jrgoldsmith> in dem tutorial steht halt dass ubuntu in die windows-sektion sachen schreibt und bei nem update von windows würde sich win den Platz "zurückholen" und damit ubuntu-dateien überschreiben oder so. auf jeden fall würden die sich beharken
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: Wie schon von deem? gesagt: Du kriegst den bootloader GRUB - zwangsweise ....
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: Schade, sonst hätte man das ja parallel machen können. Ich habe es jedenfalls ganz einfach und recht logisch in Erinnerung ....
<thomasp> jrgoldsmith: RIchtig ! Das sollte man natürlich nicht machen ;-)
<jrgoldsmith> ja, ich denke auch das ist kein problem, ich wollte hier nur ne Rückmeldung bekommen ob ich besser eine eigene bootpartition erstelle oder nicht :)
<thomasp> ubu schreibt mit GRUB in den MBR
<jrgoldsmith> aber Danke für das Angebot ;)
<thomasp> Wenn danach nochmal ein Windows bootloader da was reinschreibt, KANN es passieren, dass Dein GRUB zum Teufel ist ;-) (so passiert hier :-()
<thomasp> Du wirst gefragt, wohin Deine ubuntu-Installation soll
<jrgoldsmith> thomasp: und genau deshalb meint das tutorial ich solle eine extra boot-partition für ubuntu erstellen
<thomasp> Also mach einfach irgendwo Plattenplatz FREI = nicht für ein Betriebssystem reserviert
<thomasp> Das macht das schon selbst ...
<thomasp> Du brauchst nur "nicht-allozierten" Platz
<jrgoldsmith> ja, den hole ich mir ja mit dem partitionierungs-tool von ubuntu während der installation
<thomasp> Soweit ich mich erinnere, ja
<jrgoldsmith> Du hast es erlebt, dass ein windows bootloader was vom GRUB überschreibt?
<thomasp> Dann reservierst Du Dir möglichst viel zusammenhängenden diskspace und den Rest macht u selbst
<thomasp> Ein uralter aber: easydisk wird wohl heute nirgends mehr auftauchen :-( Aber der hat ES getan :-(
<k1l_> jrgoldsmith: der windows bootloader ist da rigoros. der überschriebt alles
<jrgoldsmith> das wäre für mich ja doch ein Grund ubuntu nicht in den MBR von windows zu schreiben sondern eine eigene boot-partition für ubuntu zu erstellen...
<jrgoldsmith> damit müsste das doch verhindert werden
<thomasp> Deshalb: Nach einer Installation mit GRUB nie mehr eine WindowsCD reinschieben ;-)
<jrgoldsmith> das kann ich nicht versprechen ;)
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: nein, eine eigene bootpartition hat nichts mit dem MBR zu tun
<k1l_> jrgoldsmith: wenn du eine win cd startest und den bootloader schreiben lässt ist das egal, der überschreibt das immer. danach einfach mit ner ubuntu-cd oder ubuntu-stick den grub2 wieder intsallieren lassen
<Frickelpit> unter /boot werden die kernel usw gelagert, wenn man möchte kann man das auslagern, muss man aber nicht
<thomasp> Bei dual-boot schreibt doch sowieso ein bootloader für alle Betriebssysteme was in den MBR - da kommst Du doch gar nicht drumrum !??
<jrgoldsmith> Frickelpit: Ahh, genau sowas wollte ich hören :)
<k1l_> thomasp: das problem ist nur, dass der windows bootloader nichts von linux wissen will
<jrgoldsmith> dann macht es dann wohl echt keinen unterschied
<k1l_> jrgoldsmith: MBR ist nicht /boot
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: / ist das hauptverzeichnis, alle anderen liegen quasi dadrunter
<jrgoldsmith> dann lass ich die bootpartition wirklich weg und mach nur root, home und swap
<thomasp> Ah, Begriff jetzt klar: Nicht bootpartition sondern Partition für /boot manuell anlegen ?!?
<jrgoldsmith> genau
<deem> jrgoldsmith: /boot brauchst du eigentlich nur bei verschlüsselung und bei raid. bei letzterem nichtmal zwingend
<jrgoldsmith> nach dem tutorial soll ich vier partitionen anlegen, /boot, /,/home und swap area
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: tutorials sind auch nur eigene meinungen des verfassers aber kein gesetz ;)
<Frickelpit> du kannst, wenn du willst alles auslagern
<Frickelpit> ob es dann sinn ergibt ist die andere frage
<thomasp> Ich komme jedenfalls mit drei Partitionen klar - und da hab ich keine manuell anlegen müssen.
<jrgoldsmith> genau;) ich versuch halt immer nachzuvollziehen warum ich etwas tun soll um mehr über das system zu lernen. wenn man mit /boot nur die kernel auslagert scheint das keinen großen sinn zu machen
<Frickelpit> richtig, es sei denn du willst verschlüsseln z.b., so wie deem sagte
<thomasp> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   137319 2011-04-11 11:15 config-2.6.38-8-generic
<thomasp> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    12288 2012-05-26 12:14 grub
<thomasp> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 12854495 2012-03-23 20:14 initrd.img-2.6.38-13-generic
<thomasp> sowas landet in /boot
<thomasp> Das kann natürlich der ein oder andere gerne an einer spezifizierten Stelle haben wollen - aber müssen ? (siehe Frickelpit)
<jrgoldsmith> ja, ihr habt mich überzeugt :)
<thomasp> Es ist doch nur der Nachmittag vergeudet, wenn's nicht auf Anhieb klappt ;-)
<jrgoldsmith> ;)
<thomasp> Aber ich habe es wirklich SEHR einfach in Erinnerung ...
<thomasp> Für Linux erstaunlich EINFACH ! :-)
<jrgoldsmith> so lange es mir nicht die komplette festplatte zerschießt is alles ok
<jrgoldsmith> :D
<thomasp> Nö, warum ?
<Frickelpit> jrgoldsmith: bevor man sowas in angriff nimmt macht man eh ein frisches backup
<thomasp> Du kriegst nur ne ext-Partition, die Win nicht mehr sieht und nen bootlader, der fein nach allen auf Deinem System bereits installierten Betriebssystemen sucht und die in eine nette Liste schreibt ....
<jrgoldsmith> das erwarte ich jetzt auch nicht ;) für ein komplettes Backup reicht der externe speicher nicht, aber die wichtigsten Daten sind frisch gesichert
<thomasp> app. BACKUP: Was nenutzt Ihr denn so ?
<jrgoldsmith> ok, dann danke ich euch schonmal und schmeiß ubuntu mit wubi runter und installier es vernünftig
<jrgoldsmith> dann auch als 64bit version
<thomasp> backup unter ubuntu ?
<thomasp> Vielleicht jemand mit "erweiterten" duplicity-Kenntnissen da ?
<deem> backup? tar und rsync *duck*
<thomasp> Ja, das HÄTTE ich mal besser gemacht :-(
<k1l_> !backup > thomasp 
<kubine>  thomasp: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<thomasp> Jetzt hab ich aber "den Salat" ...
<thomasp> Wie gesagt: Ich habe "den Salat" schon :-(
<thomasp> Nämlich 248 files von duplicity
<thomasp> ... die es sich weigert, zu "restoren" :-(
<thomasp> die  zu "restoren" es sich hatnäckig weigert :-(
<malformed> Moin - kann ich python 2.6 irgendwie paralell zu python2.7 installieren?
<leszek> malformed: wenns ein paket python2.7 und ein paket python2.6 gibt, dann ja
<leszek> ich hab hier gerade nur ein debian laufen, da ist das so. Müsste also bei ubuntu ähnlich sein
<LigH> Hallo.
<leszek> die binaries heissen dann auch python2.6 und python2.7
<malformed> okay, dann schaue ich mal, vielen dank
<malformed> mist, und wenn es in apt-get nicht angezeigt wird? ich bräuchte es "nur" für pdfsizeopt, das läuft irgendwie nicht mit 2.7…
<LigH> Ich bin vorher schon mal von Ubuntu 10 auf 11 gegangen, hatte dabei etwas Aufwand, bei Gnome zu bleiben, und hatte dann noch was extra installiert, um die Fenster-Buttons von links nach rechts oben zu kriegen... Nach dem Upgrade auf 12 waren plötzlich alle Fenster ohne Rahmen, bis ich das Compiz-Plugin "Fenster-Dekoration" aktiviert habe. Aber manche Fenster haben immer noch keinen Rand und keine Buttons, so auch der CCSM selber... was
<LigH> könnte noch fehlen?
<petri> hi. leider nervt mich der eeepc immer noch mit festplattenprüfung beim systemstart. ich würde das gerne abstellen (verstehen) weiß aber nicht wie. Ubuntu 12.04 ist installiert
<leszek> petri: hier hilft dir der Artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab . In kurzform: /etc/fstab öffnen dort deine Root Partition suchen und am ende die 1 durch eine 0 ersetzen. Abspeichern (root-Rechte brauchst du dafür) und dann sollte beim neustarten nix mehr kommen
<kubine> Title: fstab › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<petri> leszek, ich glaube das hatte ich vor dem update auf 12.04 schon mal versucht... aber ich schaue noch mal nach. danke
<LigH> Ich glaube fast, es gab zwischen v11 und v12 einen Wechsel zwischen Metacity und Compiz. Mit dem Misserfolg, dass Compiz erst mal alle Plugins deaktiviert hat. Vermutlich muss ich sogar "Fenster verschieben" als Plugin erst mal aktivieren.
<petri> leszek, leider keine 1 am Ende. die Fstab sieht so aus http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408637/
<kubine> Title: petris-fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> petri: dann ersetze die 2 bei deiner / partition (ganz am ende) durch eine 0
<petri> leszek, die Meldung, die beim hochfahren erschein, zeigt auch nicht /proc oder /dev/sdax an sonder es steht da etwas von Festplatte C
<leszek> siehe auch den wiki eintrag dort gibts ne tabelle die das erläutert
<petri> leszek, ja ich ersetzte mal und starte neu...
<petri> danke sehr.
<k1l_> LigH: nopaste mal bitte "lsb_release -a" in einem nopaste
<k1l_> !nopaste > LigH 
<kubine>  LigH: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<LigH> Ist nix neues. ;)
<LigH> Aber im Moment bin ich grad nicht unter Linux, dauert also...
<LigH> Bis gleich.
<petri> leszek, so, nun habe ich die Änderung gemacht und zweimal neu gestartet. Die Meldung zeigt "Laufwerken werden auf Fehler überprüft... Dücken sie C zum Abbrechen.
<petri> leszek, also nichts mit Lauferk c. Aber es wird immer noch geprüft!
<malformed> so, nöchste frage - ich habe in ~/.bin ein py-script namens pdfsizeopt.py, der aufruf lautet eigentlich "pdfsizeopt.py --use-pngout=true --use-jbig2=true --use-multivalent=true". Wie müsste ichein alias in der bashrc schreiben, um in der bash nur pdfsizeopt zu benötigen? wenn ich alias pdfsizeopt='~/.bin/pdfsizeopt.py --use-pngout=true --use-jbig2=true --use-multivalent=true' nutze, erhalte ich "no such file or directory"
<petri> leszek, die boot.log datei zeigt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408642/
<kubine> Title: petrisbootlog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> petri: hmm... ist das dateisystemcheck denn korrekt beendet worden ? Also ist das dateisystem in ordnung ?
<petri> das weiss ich nicht, es wird jedenfalls keine weitere Meldung erzeugt. Das ganze läuft bis 100% durch und dann kommt der login-screen.
<leszek> petri: ich hab jetzt nur noch 2 sachen im verdacht. Entweder da ist ne datei (ich meine mich zu errinnen, dass es so geht) die den check immer wieder auslöst oder beim herunterfahren fährt der das Dateisystem nicht korrekt runter bzw. wird nicht richtig entladen
<LigH> Wer wollte das lsb_release?
<leszek> petri: im eeepc steckt eine ssd oder ? Vielleicht ist diese auch hin. 
<leszek> petri: aber mach nochmal einen dateisystemcheck evtl. von einem live medium aus und schaue ob er da fehler erkennt und welche 
<petri> meine suche mit google führte mich immer mal wieder zu einem startupmanager. Den gibt es aber nicht mehr standardmäßig.
<LigH> http://paste.frubar.net/14927
<kubine> Title: Frubar Paste (at paste.frubar.net)
<petri> nein, in diesem eeepc ist ne standard hdd. ich werde das mit ner live cd mal prüfen
<LigH> Nach dem Aktivieren der Compiz-Plugins "Fenster verschieben" und "Fenster skalieren" kann ich schon mal Fenster, die links oben angedockt geladen werden, mit der Maus rausziehen, wenn sie ein menü haben.
<petri> es kann natürlich auch diese Datei-Sache sein, da dieses  netbook schon mit ubuntu 9... betrieben wurde und immer schön "geupdatet" worden ist. Da kann ggf. ne uralt conf datei bestehen, die nun beachtet wird.
<petri> danke erst einmal cu
<LigH> Der CompizConfig Enstellungs-Manager hat kein Menü, der bleibt links oben.
<LigH> Wenn ich an der rechten oberen Ecke zupfe, kriege ich ihn auch los.
<malformed> oh man, wenn man den richtigen Pfad nimmt, geht's auch :p
<LigH> Mit dem Plugin "Fenster platzieren" wird nun auch nicht mehr alles links oben geöffnet.
<LigH> Da werd ich wohl ein ganzes Handbuch brauchen, um für jedes einzelne Plugin zu verstehen, welche Wirkung und Nebenwirkung es haben kann...
<LigH> Angeblich kann man umschalten mit "metacity --replace" und "compiz --replace". Muss ich mal testen...
<LigH> \o
<maltee_h> Hallo.
<maltee_h> Immer wenn ich mein Ubuntu 12.04 starte, bekomme ich eine Meldung "Entschuldigung, Ubuntu 12.04 hat einen internen Fehler festegestellt." Dieses ist sehr nervig. Laut den Einzelheiten kommt das ganze aus dem Paket telepathy-haze 0.0.0-0ubuntu1 (was auch immer das sein mag) Bitte um Hilfe.
<maltee_h> kann mir keiner weiterhelfen??
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Bin grad erst gekommen, deshalb ich auf keinen Fall, da ich nicht weiß um was es geht.
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Immer wenn ich mein Ubuntu 12.04 starte, bekomme ich eine Meldung "Entschuldigung, Ubuntu 12.04 hat einen internen Fehler festegestellt." Dieses ist sehr nervig. Laut den Einzelheiten kommt das ganze aus dem Paket telepathy-haze 0.0.0-0ubuntu1 (was auch immer das sein mag) Bitte um Hilfe.
<maltee_h> Der ProblemType ist "Crash"
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Versuch doch einfach mal Telepathy zu reinstallieren. Benutzt Du das überhaupt?
<maltee_h> Ich weiß nichtmal was das ist
<maltee_h> Irgendwas mit Kommunication, gell? Ich nutzte Skype, Pidgin und co
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Telepathy
<kubine> Title: Telepathy - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<e-i-k-e> mahlzeit
<maltee_h> Wenn ich das nicht nutze, kann ich es dann nicht einfach komplett deinstallieren?
<e-i-k-e> habe vor zwei drei tagen ein system mit ubuntu 12.04 64 bit aufgesetzt und zusätzlich das paket gnome-desktop-environment eingespielt sowie gdm als standard gesetzt. 
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Wenn es denn nicht alles möglich mitreißen will…
<e-i-k-e> was jetzt das problem ist: nach jedem booten komme ich nicht direkt zum login bereich sondern bleibe quasi auf der CLI hängen im bereich checking battery state / enabling laptop mode. sobald ich dann auf einer anderen CLI (zB strg + alt + f5) den lightdm service restarte kommt wieder leben in die oberfläche f7 (mir fehlt der fachbegriff, sorry).
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Wie reinstalliere ich denn das am sinnvollsten?
<e-i-k-e> wie mache ich diese einstellung gdm als standard zu setzen, wurde ja bei der isntallation von gnome gefragt, rückgängig? in den einstellungen von sysv-rc-conf sind beide bei keinem runlevel aktiviert
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Im Terminal mit "sudo apt-get install --reinstall <paketname>"
<maltee_h> jokrebel: Habe gerade die Fehlermeldung gefunden: telepathy-haze crashed with SIGSEGV in peer_connection_find_by_type()
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Siehe auch "man apt-get" ;-)
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Schon danach gegoogled?
<maltee_h> Bin gerade dabei
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Sieh nach Bug aus. Häng Dich dort bei Launchpad an die Bugmeldung mit dran. Je mehr mitmachen (Relevanz) und Infos liefern (Mithilfe) desto eher ist mit nem Fix zu rechnen
<maltee_h> Ok, also kann man wohl erstmal nix machen
<jokrebel> maltee_h: _So_ hab ich das nicht gesagt. Je mehr Leute es betrifft (und es auch kundtun und bei der Ursachenforschung mithelfen) desto eher wird es gefixt werden. Wenn jeder nur auf den anderen wartet dies zu tun …
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Da gabs glaub ich mal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" <ohne Gewähr>
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Und ich glaube, dass es keine gute Idee ist lightDM _und_ GDM gleichzeitig in Betrieb zu haben.
<e-i-k-e> jokrebel: okay, werde ich probieren. danke dir.
<jokrebel> e-i-k-e: Nützliche Infos finden sich diesbezüglich auch in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Displaymanager
<kubine> Title: GDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> benvei: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<benvei> jokrebel, ja, wieder, sorry
<jokrebel> benvei: np
<Arcardy> Wann wird es Ubuntu Tablets geben? Oder kann man Ubuntu auf einem Windows 7 Tablet installieren?
<ppq> prinzipiell kann man
<ppq> hängt aber vom gerät ab, wie glatt das läuft
<k1l> Arcardy: es gibt noch keine offiziellen Ubuntu Tablets. es gibt aber User, die Ubuntu auf einige Tablets portiert haben. Da das aber eine Menge Anpassungen benötigt fragst du das am besten bei der jeweiligen BastelCommunity von deinem Tablet
<Arcardy> Ich wollte mir so ein Tablet anschaffen
<Arcardy> Wenn man doch bei solchen Tablets die Bootoptionen auswaehlen kann, muesste das doch klappen
<k1l> Arcardy: nein
<k1l> du brauchst dann noch für alles treiber. und die gibts nicht so einfach vom hersteller der hardware
<k1l> frag am besten bei der bastel-community direkt bei dem tablet, dass du kaufen möchtest. von ubuntu gibt es da noch keinen support
<Arcardy> Ok
<sabi_> hi @ll ich habe ununtu 12 und wollte vmware 4.0.3 instalieren, installation geht so weit. ich soll aber noch VMware Kernelmodul updaten . bekomme aber folgende fehlermeldung: Unable to start services.  See log file /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log for details. 
<bekks> Dann mach das doch.
<sabi_> ist der fehler einem bekannt von euch ?
<bekks> Mach doch mal, was in der Fehlermeldung steht.
<bekks> "See log file /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log for details."
<sabi_> blos wie ? 
<bekks> Mit einem Editor deiner Wahl.
<sabi_> << bin neu einteiger 
<bekks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log
<bekks> Und die URL, die Du dann erhälst, gibst du uns bitte :)
<bekks> Und warum genau willst Du eine alte vmware Version benutzen?
<sabi_> will ich doch gar nicht  ich hab das erste heute neu downloaded 
<bekks> Wenn Du sie herunterlädst, willst Du sie ja auch benutzen.
<bekks> Warum genau vmware, warum nicht virtualbox?
<sabi_> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log
<sabi_> es hat was instaliert 
<sabi_> welche url meinst du ?
<bekks> pstebinit wirft Dir am Ende eine URL aus.
<sabi_> Unable to read from: /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log
<bekks> Dann mach ein: sudo pastebinit /tmp/vmware-root/modconfig-2443.log
<sabi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013241/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und beantworte mir bitte auch meine Fragen ;)
<sabi_> vbox ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Das war zumindest Teil meiner Fragen.
<sabi_> weil ich mit vmware besser die vm sichern kann 
<bekks> Aha? Wieso das?
<bekks> Da bin ich jetzt mal auf die technische Antwort gespannt.
<sabi_> die sicherunges punkte erstellung hat in den letzten versionen nichtso ganz gefunzt 
<bekks> Die Sicherunsgpunkterstellung/-wiederherstellung hat in vbox schon immer SEHR gut funktioniert.
<sabi_> weis jetzt aber nicht wie es in der neue version ist 
<bekks> Was man nur nie - immer noch nicht - machen durfte, ist eine VM umzubenennen, wenn sie Snapshots hat(te).
<sabi_> hab ich das etwa 
<sabi_> ?
<bekks> Wissen wir das?
<sabi_> die vm funzt aber in windows 
<bekks> Ja und?
<sabi_> aber so weit komm ich ja nicht 
<sabi_> in ubuntu
<sabi_> das ich die vm integrieren kann 
<sabi_> die fehler meldung kommt wären der installation
<bekks> Weil deine vmware workstation zu alt ist, und der kernel deines ubuntu zu neu ist. Da das aber kein Ubuntuproblem ist, musst Du selbst irgendwo einen Patch dafür suchen. ODER einfach virtualbox benutzen (die offizielle Version) und deine .vmdk benutzen, ODER unter Windows deine VM exportieren und in virtualbox importieren.
<bekks> ! enter > sabi_ 
<kubine>  sabi_: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
 * bekks würde den Weg mit Export/Import wählen.
<sabi_> ich habe ubuntu neu aufgestezt  dann als erstes vmware versuchtzu instalieren, mit ubuntu 11 ging das alles wunderbar
<bekks> Das mag ja alles sein. Aber Ubuntu 12.04 hat nun mal einen neueren Kernel. Und da vmware wasauchimmer ein Fremdprodukt ist, ist Ubuntu nincht dafür zuständig, dass das auch mit einer neueren Kernelversion noch läuft.
<bekks> Die drei Lösungswege habe ich Dir ja auch schon genannt.
<sabi_> jo danke ich werd malbei wmware nach einem path suchen   thxs 
<StrayCat> sabi_? Guck' mal hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/116565/unable-to-install-vmware-workstation-v8
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Unable to install VMWare Workstation v8 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> sabi_: vmware bietet keine Patches an.
<bekks> Haben sie noch nie, machen sie nicht, und werden sie wohl auch nie tun.
<StrayCat> Wir haben's verstanden...
<bekks> Die einzigen Patches die man früher mal fand waren private Entwicklungen einiger (mögl. ehem.) vmware Entwickler, die damit rumgespielt haben. Offiziell waren diese Patches nie.
<bekks> StrayCat: Wir reden von Version 4, nicht von Version 8.  Nur so am Rande ;)
<StrayCat> Egal.
<StrayCat> Hm. Stand denn nicht im log-file "Log for VMware Workstation pid=2443 version=8.0.3"?
<bekks> Dann musst du auch nochmal nachfragen, was "...und wollte vmware 4.0.3 instalieren
<bekks> bedeuten sollte ;)
<StrayCat> In der Zahl vertan? ;-)
<bekks> Weiß ich nicht :)
<StrayCat> So sieht's jedenfalls aus.
<p01nt3r> nabend. kennt jemand ein tool zum regeln der lüfterdrehzahl von nvidia-karten (500er-Serie)?
<p01nt3r> also manuelle regelung meine ich
<omani> how can I do a logical expression in gotoif?
<omani> for example: gotoif ($["${extension}" == "11|13|15|17"?1:2)
<omani> oh man
<omani> falscher chan. sry
<tic77> Hallo, ein Downloadmanager legt Dateien an. Diese Dateien sollen von den restlichen Usern des Systems gelesen und gelöscht werden können. Downloadmanger und alle User sind in einer Gruppe "alle". Die angelegten Dateien gehören downloadmanger:alle. Was muss noch gemacht werden, dass die User die Dateien löschen können? Inzwischen werden die Dateien mit den Rechten 777 angelegt und ich bekomme ein Permission denied.
<sdx23> tic77: Die Rechte - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - von deinem Verzeichnis sind unpassend.
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<catweazle> tic77: ist das ein eigenes Device wo die Dateien liegen?
<catweazle> wenn ja, schau mal ob es vielleicht read-only gemounted ist
<tic77> könnte das am übergeordeten verzeichnis liegen,
<tic77> da hat die gruppe nämlich keine schreibrechte
<tic77> catweazle, nein ist kein device
<Longbottom> tic77: Vermutlich hat das Verzeichnis ein gesetztes sticky bit. Schau dir mal die Website an, die sdx23 genannt hat.
<tic77> Longbottom: ja hat es, ein s bei den Gruppenrechten, aber das stimmt doch so
<Longbottom> tic77: Lies die Website!
<bullgard6> Wenn man einen USB-Speicherstick einsteckt, wird der Treiber sd aufgerufen: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/linux-format-your-usb-drive-via-command.html.  Welches Programm ruft dabei sd auf?
<ppq> bullgard6: nein
<ppq> "sdd" ist der name der gerätedatei
<ppq> äh, lesen und so
<ppq> schon gut 
<bullgard6> ppq: Ja! Ich rede nicht von sdd sondern von sd.
<Ryuno-Ki> Gn Abend
<bullgard6> Wie lautet der Nachfolger für media_automount. in  Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<kubine> Title: Mount/USB - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tic77> Hallo, wenn ich in die crontab einen neuen Eintrag mache, ist dieser dann sofort aktiv oder muss ich noch etwas neu starten?
<k1l> !cron > tic77 
<kubine>  tic77: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<k1l> die sollte sofort durchstarten
<tic77> thx
<k1l> lesen wird er eh wieder nichts :/
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-30
<fr00d> Moin
<fr00d> Ich hab beinahe 10 G cache Files in /var/cache/apt liegen. Kann mir jemand sagen warum apt-get clean das nicht aufräumt und ob es sonst was gibt womit man das geschickt aufräumen kann?
<fr00d> Abgesehen von rm natürlich. ;)
<tux33> hm bei mir sind es nur ca. 250mb an .deb files
<tux33> guten morgen
<dreamon__> Wie kann ichs mir anzeigen lassen.. so das er alles zusammenrechnet?
<dAnjou> dreamon__: du -hs <dir>
<dreamon__> dAnjou, Danke. Dann bin ich mit 756MB daei
<dreamon__> daei=dabei
<dreamon__> fr00d, davon 677 in apt/archives 
<fr00d> Naja, archives ist leer, das wurde mit apt-get clean ja geleert.
<fr00d> Das Ubuntu hier ist noch ein oneiric. Was habt ihr denn? Könnte das eventuell damit zusammenhängen?
<fr00d> Ah, das kann sein, dass eventuell der update-notifier das bisher dann auch immer wieder aufgeräumt hat. Den hab ich runtergeworfen seitdem die Kiste als Heimserver läuft.
<tux33> nach apt-get clean sind es bei mir in /var/cache/apt nur noch 29mb , ich habe aber debian
<balancer> moin
<balancer> ich hab hier ne box, wo das root auf nem nfs share liegt
<balancer> ich bekomm hier immer die meldung dass die berechtigungen nicht angepasst werden können
<balancer> hat jemand einen tip für mich?
<fr00d> balancer: Probier's doch einfach mal von Hand aus. chmod sollte das sein.
<balancer> fr00d ich bekomm die meldung schon beim booten
<fr00d> Joa, dann binde das NFS share auf die gleiche Weise wie das System irgendwo anders ein und probier's dann aus.
<fr00d> Ist es denn für Lese- und Schreibzugriffe freigegeben?
<balancer> ist für ein embedded
<balancer> ja lesen und schreiben geht
<balancer> nur berechnigtungen ändern irgendwie nicht
<fr00d> Welches Dateisystem liegt denn drunter?
<fr00d> ext3 wahrscheinlich, oder?
<balancer> ext4
<fr00d> Sollte auch tun.
<fr00d> Hast du eine genauere Fehlermeldung?
<balancer> tar: ./md5sums: Cannot change ownership to uid 0, gid 0: Operation not permitted
<balancer> und exports auf dem nfs server: /nfs    192.168.0.0/24(rw,sync)
<fr00d> Bootest du da ein Ubuntu?
<balancer> debian
<fr00d> Also ich befürchte, dass das ja beinahe eher was systemspezifisches ist, deshalb frag doch mal bei den Debian Jungs nach.
<koegs> balancer: und bitte das nächste mal direkt bei debian nachfragen und nicht bei ubuntu den support schnorren
<balancer> koegs der nfs server ist ubuntu
<balancer> ich dachte sei ein problem von dieser seite
<balancer> was wohl au so ist, weil mit no_root_quash in der nfs config gehts
<koegs> aso, bei root-zugriff ist der immer ein "wichtiger" schalter, ja :)
<balancer> joa
<balancer> also war die frage wohl nicht im falschen channel
<koegs> solange es um den ubuntu-server geht ist dies der richtige channel
<balancer> ich wusste ja noch nicht, wo das problem her kommt^^
<k1l_> fr00d: apt-get autoclean gemacht?
<fr00d> k1l_: Ja.
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte ja clean schon alles runterschmeissen. autoclean ist die etwas mildere variante
<LetoThe2nd> dm8tbr: http://mootools.net/?
<dAnjou> wie kann ich in der gnome-shell einen neuen starter hinzufügen? [oneiric]
<dAnjou> möglichst ohne root-rechte benutzen zu müssen
<dAnjou> oh, ich glaub ich habs
<dAnjou> moment
<k1l_> programm starten und dann "im starter behalten"?
<dAnjou> k1l_: nich zum dock, generell einen neuen erstellen, aber ich glaub ich habs, und poste, wenn es klappt
<apollo13> .desktop file machen und fertig
<benvei> Weiß einer von euch ob ich die default "Kategorien" vom snipets plugin von gedit ändern kann?
<dAnjou> apollo13: und das kann ich einfach so in ~/Bilder packen und dann geht das?
<apollo13> dAnjou: wenn du mir sagst warum gnome-shell ~/Bilder nach startern durchsuchen sollte :P
<dAnjou> apollo13: siehste, also doch noch nich fertig
<apollo13> ich gehe davon aus, dass du google inzwischen so weit bedienen kannst, dass du die xdg standard locations für sowas findest
<dAnjou> apollo13: wenn du davon ausgehst (und das tust du korrekterweise wie ich dir hiermit bestätige), ist meine ganze frage eigentlich fürn eimer
<dAnjou> klarer fall von vorschnell hier gefragt, ohne selbst zu gucken
<dAnjou> passiert den besten
<dAnjou> ein echtes problem hab ich jetz aber trotzdem, ich krieg kein alt+f2-dialog mehr
<dAnjou> und auch dieses problem hat sich erledigt
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73516/altf2-stopped-working-in-gnome-shell
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - Alt+F2 stopped working in GNOME Shell - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> achso, lösung http://askubuntu.com/questions/112186/how-do-you-create-a-custom-application-launcher-in-gnome-shell
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How do you create a custom application launcher in Gnome Shell? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> habs allerdings nach ~/.local/share/applications gepackt, was hoffentlich auch bald als edit in der antwort sichtbar wird
<apollo13> ist das zeugs moderiert?
<dAnjou> apollo13: man braucht ne mindestreputation um in fremden antworten rumkritzeln zu können
<apollo13> ah
<dAnjou> andernfalls muss erst jemand drübergucken
<R2D2> Hallo, sind Ubunturechner, von dem neuen Framevirus betroffen?
<dAnjou> komma zuviel, und der heißt flame
<dAnjou> sorry
<R2D2> ok danke, kein problem
<dAnjou> und ich würde mal sagen, dass eine antwort reine spekulation wäre
<R2D2> ja das verstehe ich
<R2D2> ok, was machen wir da?
<dAnjou> ich zweifle zwar stark daran, aber wer weiß schon, was das ding für ausmaße hat, wenn es nicht nur von der antiviren-konzern-mafia erfunden wurde
<R2D2> hm
<dAnjou> am besten schieben wir keine panik .. und dann verlagern wir das ganze nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<R2D2> ok gute idee
<R2D2> hab wenig zeit, bis dann mal
<R2D2> danke
<R2D2> tschüß
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.10 GNOME Shell 3.4] Ich habe das DEB-Programmpaket alarm-clock-applet installiert.  Warum ist nun kein Applet »alarm-clock-applet« auf meinem Bildschirm zu sehen ? 
<k1l_> weil du es erst noch auswählen/aktivieren musst? schau doch mal in die readme
<bullgard6> mach ich
<Lufti> hi ;)
<Lufti> Ich kann plötzlich von meinem Ubuntu 12.04 auf zwei Windows-Shares via URL smb://share/something nicht mehr zugreifen. Es wird nur noch ein leerer Ordner angezeigt. Von einem anderen PC mit Ubuntu 11.10 ist es möglich, von Windows sowieso. Dateien kann ich im "leeren Ordner" auch nicht erstellen: "Permission denied". Ich nutze immer die selben Login-Daten.
<Lufti> Habt ihr eine Idee? Gibt es irgendwo eine Config- oder Cache-File oder ein Gconf-Eintrag, die den alten Zugriff noch irgendwie gespeichert haben? Vielleicht kann ich die ja löschen, damit der Zugriff jungfräulich ist.
<Lufti> Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe dazu nichts finden können und verzweifle schon seit zwei Wochen. :/
<Joeeye> hallo?
<Joeeye> jemand da?
<koegs> !frag > Joeeye 
<kubine>  Joeeye: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Joeeye> ich bräuchte hilfe bei nem script 
<Joeeye> und zwar möchte ich nen cronjob anlegen, der montag-freitag dieses script aufruft
<Joeeye> das script
<koegs> !nopaste > Joeeye 
<kubine>  Joeeye: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Joeeye> gibts hier auch keine bots? :D
<koegs> war nur ne warnung :)
<leszek> hi
<koegs> nicht das du dein script hier reinstellst
<Joeeye> nene will das nur beschreiben
<koegs> Joeeye: schreib dein script, beachte das $PATH nicht verwendet wird in cron und probiere es manuell, wenn alles läuft, pack es in nen cronjob
<Joeeye> also ich möchte nen cronjob anlegen, mo-fr, und der befehl rsync soll z.B. Montags in den Montag-Ordner kopieren Dienstags in den Dienstag-Ordner usw. ich habe zwar den Befehl rsync und der funktioniert auch super, weiss aber nicht wie ich das schreiben soll dass er an den bestimmten tagen, andere Ordner verwendet
<geser> 5 cronjobs?
<Joeeye> ja klar das würde mit 5 cronjobs gehen aber man kann das doch bestimmt auch alles in ein script reinschreiben
<dadrc> oder ein skript, was abhängig vom tag einen anderen namen generiert
<koegs> Joeeye: man date
<koegs> da gibt es zum Beispiel %A
<koegs> oder %u
<Joeeye> also mit if methoden abfragen welchen wochentag ich habe und dann die jeweilige anweisung aufrufen lassen
<dadrc> rsync dateien `script das wo namen generiert`
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ${} > ``
<dadrc> jo, schon
<dadrc> müsste aber $() sein
<LetoThe2nd> ah damn
<k1l_> !cron > Joeeye 
<kubine>  Joeeye: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<k1l_> das geht auch mit einem cronjob
<koegs> folder=`date +%A`
<Joeeye> ich weiss dass das mit einem cronjob geht, es ging mir nur darum wie ich in meinem script zwischen den wochentagen unterscheiden kann
<koegs> Joeeye: siehe oben, dann kannst du ein script verwenden, `date +%A` erzeugt einen String mit dem heutigen wochentag
<Joeeye> ja das hatte ich mir gerade angesehen ich denke das wird mir hier ziemlich weiterhelfen und bedanke mich schonmal für diesen tip!
<Joeeye> bin noch ziemlich neu in der linux welt etc. und muss sagen ist total hammer :)
<Joeeye> ubuntu find ich auch total klasse
<Joeeye> was mich nun interessiert wenn ich jetzt schreibe tag = date +%A gibt der den Tag schon direkt aus, dachte ausgaben werden nur mit echo erzeugt?
<dAnjou> Joeeye: nein, jedes programm kann nach stdout schreiben, was den ausgabekanal einer shell darstellt
<dAnjou> ok, nicht einer shell .. das war jetz laienhaft gesprochen
<p01nt3r> des systems eher
<dAnjou> Joeeye: echo macht genau das, was der name sagt .. was ist denn ein echo?
<Joeeye> ja der zeigt mir eine meldung an z.B.
<dAnjou> Joeeye: nein, im echten leben draußen, was ist da ein echo?
<Joeeye> also gibt mir nen text aus
<Joeeye> schalwellen
<Joeeye> *schallwellen
<dAnjou> nein
<Joeeye> ich weiss was ein echo ist im echten leben wie soll ich dir das jetzt beschreiben
<dAnjou> unter dem begriff echo versteht man gemeinhin, dass das zurückkommt, was man in den wind gebölkt hat
<Joeeye> und das sind schallwellen
<dAnjou> und nichts anderes macht echo
<dAnjou> es gibt das zurück, was du reingebölkt hast
<Joeeye> ja hab den befehl verstanden 
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab bei meiner Mitbewohnerin das Ubuntu gestern von 10.10 auf 11.04 und dann auf 11.10 geupdated. Schlimm genug, dass es jetzt Unity gibt und sie sich gar nicht mehr zurecht findet, fehlen auch fast überall die Symbole für sämtliche Dateitypen und Programme. Ich weiß nicht mal wie ich ein Terminal öffnen kann. Hat da jemand Vorschläge ohne alles neu zu installieren?
<dAnjou> NTQ: du hast dich dazu entschlossen, den rechner von jemand anderem zu supporten, kannst das jetzt nicht angemessen und wir sollen das jetzt ausbaden?
<dadrc> schon weg
<dAnjou> oh
 * dAnjou kann immer noch nich frei tippen -.-
<Joeeye> ich versuche gerade per vncviewer auf einen entfernten rechner zuzugreifen bekommen aber die fehlermeldung channel 3: open failed:  administratively prohibited: open failed vncviewer: vnc server closed connection
<koegs> NTQ: xubuntu-desktop installieren :)
<koegs> Joeeye: die gegenseite hat zugemacht
<Joeeye> der entfernte rechner liegt neben mir
<Joeeye> es hat ja auch schonmal funktioniert, heute nur nicht mehr
<koegs> und der rechner läuft mit welchem betriebssystem?
<Joeeye> mit dem gleichen
<dAnjou> ha, der koegs schnallts noch später als ich :D
<Joeeye> ubuntu 12.04
<koegs> dAnjou: is halt warm hier :)
<koegs> und welchen VNC-Server nutzt du, Joeeye 
<Joeeye> x11vnc
<koegs> ach komm, lass dir nicht alles aus der nase ziehen... wie gestartet, bla, blub, etc.
<Joeeye> habe im init ordner eine conf für vnc eingerichtet: x11vnc -rfbauth ...pass -rfbport 5900 -display :0 -auth ... etc.
<Joeeye> auf dem 3. rechner
<Joeeye> habe ich genau die gleichen einstellungen
<Joeeye> und es funktioniert
<koegs> !enter > Joeeye 
<kubine>  Joeeye: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<koegs> Joeeye: ich rate mal weiter, wahrscheinlich hast du nach irgendeiner anleitung gehandelt, vielleicht teilst du uns mit, nach welcher
<koegs> vielleicht krieg ich dann mal die ganze zeile zu sehen, ansonsten schau halt ins syslog ob der server mitteilt warum er zumacht
<Joeeye> x11vnc -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -rfbport 5900 -display :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -forever -bg -o /var/log/x11vnc.log -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -nomodtweak
<Joeeye> das ist die ganze zeile
<koegs> ja, dann schau doch mal ins log
<Joeeye> da steht nichts besonderes
<NTQ> sorry, bin eben rausgeflogen. also nochmal
<NTQ> Hi. Ich hab bei meiner Mitbewohnerin das Ubuntu gestern von 10.10 auf 11.04 und dann auf 11.10 geupdated. Schlimm genug, dass es jetzt Unity gibt und sie sich gar nicht mehr zurecht findet, fehlen auch fast überall die Symbole für sämtliche Dateitypen und Programme. Ich weiß nicht mal wie ich ein Terminal öffnen kann. Hat da jemand Vorschläge ohne alles neu zu installieren?
<Joeeye> x > koegs
<Joeeye> ups
<dAnjou> NTQ: du hast dich dazu entschlossen, den rechner von jemand anderem zu supporten, kannst das jetzt nicht angemessen und wir sollen das jetzt ausbaden?
<NTQ> dAnjou: Ich mach das bei ihr ja nicht für Geld oder sowas. Ich wunder mich nur, dass es da plötzlich so viele Fehler gibt und so viele Symbole fehlen
<NTQ> und wenn das bekannt ist, dann gibt es hier mit sicherheit schlaue Leute, die einem da weiter helfen können. Ausbaden müsst ihr hier nichts für mich. ;)
<dAnjou> das war auch eher auf den ersten teil, den rant, bezogen
<NTQ> den rant? ja, zugegeben war ich vorhin auch noch etwas genervt von anderen dingen. tut mir leid. 
<dAnjou> NTQ: zu den symbolen kann ich dir nur das stichwort "icon cache" geben
<dAnjou> ansonsten kann ich mit "viele Fehler" nicht viel anfangen
<dAnjou> die symbole fehlen auch nicht, die sind bestimmt nur (noch?) nicht mit den dateien assoziiert
<dadrc> Alt-F2 funktioniert auf jeden Fall
<NTQ> naja, z.b. hab ich ihr jetzt eingestellt, dass das dashboard links immer da ist und nicht von alleine verschwindet. seitdem kann man nicht mehr auf das obere symbol da klicken um das große menü zu öffnen
<dadrc> Damit kriegste schon mal eine Konsole
<NTQ> ALT-F2 hatte ich vorhin noch versucht, hatte aber nicht geklappt. und gerade kann ich nichts mehr daran machen, weil ich jetzt schon wieder im zug sitze. das mache ich morgen.
<dAnjou> NTQ: ansonsten gibt es nach wie vor ausweichmöglichkeiten (xfce, kde, gnome, <irgendwas unbenutzbares>)
<NTQ> aber den icon cache werde ich mir mal anschauen. und dann müssen die menüs wieder in die fenster und nicht ins obere panel. aber die lösung dazu hab ich schon irgendwo gefunden
<NTQ> <irgendwas unbenutzbares>? :D
<dAnjou> naja, e17, *box, ...
<NTQ> ja, Mate soll ja gut sein. naja, ich schau morgen wieder danach. dann klappts vielleicht auch mit den icons
<dreamon> 1.) Unterstützt Ubuntu USB3.0? 2.) Ist USB3.0 Anschluß auch USB2.0 kompatible? 3.) Kann man ein USB3.0 Laufwerk auch an USB2.0 betreiben?
<ppq> ja, ja und ja. 
<ppq> zu 3: natürlich nur mit usb2 geschwindigkeit
<k1l> dreamon: das ist abwärtskompatibel. aber dann nur mit usb2 speed
<dreamon> ppq, Danke. Kann also ohne bedenken eine USB3.0 HDD kaufen, auch wenn Rechner nur 2.0 hat.
<ppq> jo
<dreamon> DANKE!!
<bekks> Nein :P
<bekks> Es gibt ZWEI verschiedene Kabelarten für USB3.0 - USB2 kompatible und nicht-kompatible. Erkennbar an den 4 (USB2) Adern bzw. 5 (USB3 only) Adern.
<dAnjou> widerspricht nicht direkt dem oben gesagten
<bekks> Und dann ist der lustige Steckerkrieg (mind. zwei versch. Micro-USB3 Anschlüsse die nicht kompatibel mit USB2 sind) nicht zu vergessen.
<bekks> Also gilt wie immer: Augen auf vor dem Kauf.
<bekks> dreamon: Das ging an Dich ;)
<ppq> bekks: quasi ausnahmslos allen usb3.0 ext. hdds liegt ein usb3.0 kabel mit stecker typ a bei. die kann man in jede usb2.0 buchse stecken.
<ppq> buchse a, natürlich.
<bekks> Was definitiv nicht stimmt.
<bekks> Bei 100% meiner bisher gekauften USB3 Festplatten (und bei bei 100% der meiner Kollegen) lagen nur KAbel für Stecker mit Adern bei, und nicht für vier.
<ppq> dann ist es wohl ein wunder, dass das bei mir so problemlos geht :)
<bekks> Nö, bei Dir lag so ein Kabel halt dabei.
<bekks> Wobei einem ja auch nicht gleich das Auge rausfällt, wenn man sich vor dem Kauf den Stecker am Kabel anschaut :)
<ppq> es lag ein kabel bei. ein usb3.0 kabel. das geht sowohl an usb3.0 a-buchsen als auch an usb2.0 a-buchsen.
<ppq> bei ersteren mit voller usb3 geschwindigkeit
<ppq> aber wie du meinst. bin mal afk
<dreamon> bekks, Sry. War Telefon.
<dreamon> bekks, Aber das hier hört sich doch gut an. -> USB-3.0-Kabel (rückwärtskompatibel mit USB 2.0) 
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn der Anschluss an dem Kabel passt. :P
<dreamon> Kommt Ubuntu mit sowas klar -> http://compare.ebay.de/like/300663935002?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
<kubine> Title: Notebook PC PCMCIA Express Card USB 3.0 2 Port Karte Hub Adapter 54mm Slot 5Gbps on eBay! (at compare.ebay.de)
<bekks> PCMCIA is dead.
<bekks> Der Support dafür ist doch schon vor Ewigkeiten aus dem Kernel geflogen. und mit PCMCIA kriegt man im Leben auch keine USB3 Datenraten hin.
<dreamon> Gut zu wissen, hätte ich fast geordert.
<bekks> PCMICIA ist eine mind. 15 Jahre alte Technologie ;)
<bekks> Aber das wird nun OT :P
<k1l> sind die nicht intern eh am usb1 bus noch angeschlossen?
<bekks> Sind sie.
<dreamon> So ein Betrug..
<bekks> Wieso Betrug?
<bekks> Niemand außer Dir selbst ist dafür verantwortlich genau das zu kaufen, was Du benötigst. Und diese technische Details waren und sind keine Geheimnisse.
<dAnjou> [oneiric] kann man irgendwie prüfen, ob die installierten pakete noch konsistent sind? also, ob ihr inhalte noch da liegen, wo sie hinsollten?
<ppq> das ist eine expresscard54 karte. das hat mit pcmcia nix zu tun. wieso der verkäufer das da hingeschrieben hat, ist ne ganz andere frage. expresscard ist entweder über usb2.0 oder über pci-espress angebunden. in diesem fall: pci-express.
<ppq> voll ot, übrigens. :)
<benste> hi - weis irgendwer was über
<benste> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.4/+bug/1004217
<kubine> Title: Bug #1004217 “wine cannot be installed on 64-bit Ubuntu Precise:...” : Bugs : “wine1.4” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> benste: Stell doch eine konkrete Frage, bitte.
<bekks> Irgendwer wird was wissen, aber ob der gerade hier ist, können wir Dir leider nicht beantworten.
<benste> bekks: hi :) - warum bekommen wir probleme mit paketabhängigkeiten bei der installation von wine in ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit
 * bekks bekommt da keine Probleme. :)
<KnightRider> Hallo. Wo speichert der NetworkManager seine Konfigurationsfiles? 
<niemand> bekks, nochmal zum vorigen Thema: Aber Expresscards oder PC-Cards wie diese hier http://www.amazon.de/DELOCK-Express-Card-USB3-0-Delock/dp/B003JPUJ0O funktionieren noch? Mein Thinkpad (4 Jahre alt) hat da noch 2 Steckplätze dafür, hatten wohl zu viel Platz dei Designer
<niemand> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-Card <-- geht definitiv bei mir rein, obs auch noch funktioniert, würd mich halt interessieren
<kubine> Title: Personal Computer Memory Card International Association – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<dreamon> niemand, Das wollte ich auch wissen.
<niemand> dreamon, ich rede nicht von PCMCIA, sondern von etwas ein wenig aktuellerem
<niemand> aber ähnlichem
<dreamon> niemand, Ich auch.. weil mein Notebook auch keine Normalen(die alten breiten) aufnimmt. 
<niemand> dreamon, die specs angesehen?
<dreamon> niemand, Ich brauch den hier -> Siehe Abbildung Punkt 9
<dreamon> Express Card /54 slot
<bekks> dreamon: Der nützt Dir genau gar nichts.
<bekks> Siehe Offtopic.
<Merhoc> guten abend :)
<Merhoc> gibt es eine möglichkeit, aus einer installierten ubuntu distribution ein cd-image zu "exportieren"? nachdem ich auf einem rechner auf 12.04 aktualisiert habe möchte ich dieses jetzt auf einem weiteren rechner neu installieren und meine internetverbindung ist alles andere als schnell...
<leszek> Merhoc: für aktualisierte Pakete würde ich dann APTonCD vorschlagen: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: APTonCD (at aptoncd.sourceforge.net)
<Merhoc> leszek: ja die beschreibung klingt genau nach dem, was ich gesucht habe :D vielen dank ;)
<kraut> jemand einen tipp, waurm xfce generell alle fenster maximiert öffnet? selbst kleine fenster, die klein bleiben sollten?
<kraut> der skalliert die irgendwie immer auf maximum
<deem> kraut: das liegt an deinem rechner. mein xfce macht das nicht
<kraut> deem: danke für die info, das hilft mir total weiter!
<deem> bitte. immer wieder gerne. und für die antwort bekommst du gleich noch eine hinterher. xfce macht sowas generell nicht
<kraut> deem: laber einfach keinen schwachsinn und komm wieder, wenn du qualifizierte aussagen hast.
<kraut> danke
<deem> oho. da ist aber jemand schlecht gelaunt
<maltee_h> hi
<maltee_h> Ich habe ein Problem. Wenn ich mein PC starte kommt folgender Fehler "Es wurde ein Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt". Was kann ich tun=
<kraut> maltee_h: schau dir das tool dazu mal an, sieht aus wie ein ausrufungszeichen. dort sollte es die möglichkeit geben, einen report zu sehen. schau dir den mal an und wenn das nicht hilft, poste das mal auf pastebin und dann hier dne link.
<kraut> maltee_h: das bedeutet im grunde nur, das eine einzelne anwendung nicht ordnungsgemäß gestartet werden konnte und in dem tool kann man eine art crashlog sehen.
<maltee_h> Ich habe ja nur Abbrechen und Problem melden.
<maltee_h> kraut: Sehe aber nicht, von welchem Programm es kommt...
<kraut> hmmm und beim problem melden kommt dort derartiges? habe gerade nichts hier zum vergleichen
<deem> maltee_h: warst du nicht schonmal hier und war es da nicht telepathy-haze?
<maltee_h> deem: Richtig, das war aber eine andere Meldung
<maltee_h> Ich kann ja mal Problem melden testen
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Wenn Du auf "Problem melden" gehst, sollten danach weitere auswahlmöglichkeiten sein wo Du auch selbst die Problemanlyse einsehen kannst.
<maltee_h> hmm. Wenn ich morgen mal meinen PC starte, achte ich drauft  ;)
<maltee_h> Nur irgendwie schmiert mir in letzter Zeit jedes 2. Programm ab..
<ppq> maltee_h: das könnte an fehlerhaften arbeitsspeicher liegen. starte mal neu, halte vor dem booten shift gedrückt um ins grub2 bootmenü zu kommen und wähle memtest86+. für einen schnellen test reicht es, das 30min laufen zu lassen. wenn rot hinterlegt ein oder mehr fehler auftauchen, ist der ram schrott und muss ersetzt werden
<ppq> für verlässliche ergebnisse sollte man das aber einige stunden laufen lassen
<maltee_h> ah, ok
<maltee_h> Mache ich beim nächsten Reboot
<maltee_h> ppq: Wäre natürlich sau ärgerlich. Aber liegt sowas meistens am RAM? Und wenn der RAM ok ist??
<ppq> maltee_h: es ist ein ziemlich charakteristisches symptom von kaputtem ram, jo
<ppq> wenn der ram ok ist, sehen wir weiter. ;)
<ppq> ram ist momentan sehr billig (vorausgesetzt, du hast ddr3) und fast immer leicht auszutauschen, von daher ist das kein drama
<maltee_h> ppq: Garantie ist noch auf dem Rechner ;)
<ppq> maltee_h: ah, ok. dann lass dir neuen schicken, austauschen darfst du den in der regel ohne garantieverlust selber, aber frag lieber nochmal nach
<ppq> aber erst: memtest :)
<maltee_h> ppq: Naja, bin dann mal weg. Morgen berichte ich wieder ;)
<Fussel> hi
<Fussel> was darf ich machen, um mit meinem gma500 auf ubuntu 12.04, nen externen monitor beitreiben zu können?
<Fussel> grub wurde n bissl angepasst, damit auf dem schleppi wenigstens bild ist
<linuxius> hallo! wie kann ich ein gerät, welches unter /dev/ttyACM0 erkannt wird, ansteuern?
<sdx23> linuxius: Welches Gerät?
<sdx23> Fussel: händisch mit xrandr schon probiert?
<Fussel> sdx23,  noch nicht
<Fussel> werd ich mal testen
<linuxius> ich habe einen velocomputer (seriell), welcher mittels USB am pc angeschlossen wird. unter /dev/ttyACM0 wird er erkannt... ich möchte auf die Daten darauf zugreifen, gtkterm meldet aber "can't open port"...
<sdx23> linuxius: screen tut's auch. Sonst ist auch minicom recht gehypet.
<ppq> zurecht, imho :)
<linuxius> sdx23: das tönt gut... wie kann ich mit minicom den port umstellen?
<sdx23> linuxius: ppq scheint da der bessere Ansprechpartner zu sein ;)
<linuxius> sdx23: ok danke :-)
<linuxius> ppq: weiss du wie ich bei minicom den port auf ttyACM0 ändern kann?
<ppq> linuxius: starte minicom und drücke strg+a und dann auf z für das hilfemenü. unter o --> einstellungen zum seriellen anschluss kannst du die gerätedatei einstellen
<linuxius> ok danke, probier ich gleich mal ;-)
<ppq> kannst natürlich auch direkt strg+a --> o drücken, aber das hilfemenü ist ganz nett für weiteres
<ppq> die manpage ist auch ganz gut, übrigens
<ppq> da kann man alles mögliche auch per cli angeben statt interaktiv im programm
<Ryuno-Ki> Namd
<ppq> ach, der war ja schon wech.. hrmpf
<ppq> hallo Ryuno-Ki 
<tomx3> moin Ryuno-Ki
<linuxius1> ppq: ich bekomme folgende fehlermeldung: "minicom: Fehler beim Öffnen der Datei »/dev/ttyACM0«: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler". An was kann das liegen?
<ppq> linuxius1: ist das teil an einem usb-hub angeschlossen?
<Fussel> sdx23, mit xrandr wird er nicht erkannt
<Fussel> sdx23, mit --auto hab ich keinen effekt
<Fussel> xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --right-of LVDS 
<Fussel> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Fussel> warning: output VGA-0 not found; ignoring
<linuxius1> ppq: direkt am laptop
<sdx23> Fussel: xrandr -q in einen Pastebin bitte.
<ppq> linuxius1: ah, ok. probier trotzdem mal einen anderen usb anschluss.
<Fussel> ok
<linuxius1> ppq: habe noch folgendes entdeckt... habe ich ein rechteproblem? ->  ls -al /dev/ttyACM0
<linuxius1>  liefert: crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 166, 0 2012-05-30 21:09 /dev/ttyACM0
<linuxius1>   
<Ryuno-Ki> c?
<ppq> linuxius1: wenn du minicom als root gestartet hast, nicht
<Ryuno-Ki> crw hab ich so noch nicht gesehen ...
<sdx23> Ryuno-Ki: character-device. Und normale Nutzer sollten in der Gruppe plugdev sein.
<sdx23> Womöglich wurde ein weiteres Device erzeugt nach Umstecken.
<linuxius1> ppq: hm... habe alle USB-Anschlüsse probiert. es kommt bei allen diese fehlermeldung...
<ppq> linuxius1: und minicom läuft auch mit root-rechten, ja?
<linuxius1> im terminal sudo minicom...
<Ryuno-Ki> sdx23: Wissen +1
<Ryuno-Ki> danke
<Fussel> sdx23, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408672/
<kubine> Title: gma500 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> linuxius1: achso, dann überprüf doch mal sdx23ens vermutung :) ls /dev/ttyACM[TAB]
<sdx23> Fussel: das sieht kaputt aus - treiberseitig.
<Fussel> sdx23, ich hab keinen instaliert
<linuxius1> ppq: liefert /dev/ttyACM0
<sdx23> Fussel: ja, ich hätte auch angenommen, dass "intel" damit zurecht kommt - scheint er aber nicht zu tun.
<Fussel> jedenfalls nicht wissentlich :s nur die grub n bissl angepasst, damit ich überhaubt bild hab sdx23 
<ppq> linuxius1: dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter, sorry
<Fussel> sdx23, es ist der verfluchte gma :(
<linuxius1> ppq: ok, danke anyway!
<Fussel> …500
<sdx23> Fussel: scheint, als wäre das Ding ansich Mist: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel#GMA500-Poulsbo
<kubine> Title: Intel › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> sdx vor 11.04 lief alles einwandfrei, auch wenn nur über nen ppa gging
<Fussel> sdx23, als ich das ding gekauft hab stand das noch nicht im wiki :(
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-31
<rlw> guten morgen ist es möglich mit jack einen ausgang zu einem eingang umzupolen ?
<bullgard6> Den Inhalt der Datei /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas /org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.gschema.xml kann ich mir mit Gedit ansehen. Gibt es ein geeigneteres Werkzeug, um sich den Inhalt von dieser und ähnlichen XML-Dateien anzusehen?
<bekks> Jeder andere Editor.
<geser> ich schaue mir XML-Dateien gerne im Firefox an, da dieser XML als Baum darstellt
<Azrooth> hi
<Azrooth> wo finde ich alle settings dateien von teamspeak 3 unter ubuntu 12.04?
<Azrooth> würd dir gern löschen, um neu zu installieren
<Azrooth> hab auch schon zwei verzeichnisse gefunden
<deem> Azrooth: client oder server?
<Azrooth> deem: client. aber ich habs schon gefunden. sorry, war doof. musste nur die versteckten dateien und ordner anzeigen lassen.
<Azrooth> deem: jetzt gehts auch. hatte probleme mit dem sound. hab einfach den versteckten config ordner gelöscht. jetzt geht wieder alles. fragt sich nur, wie lang. beim letzten mal hats einen neustart gehalten ;-)
<tic66> Hallo, ist es möglich per ssh auf einen Server über einen Socks Proxy zuzugreifen? Wenn ja, wo müssen da die Socks-Daten (ip,user,pw) mitgegeben werden?
<chibacityblues> tic66: hab ich vor ner gefühlten ewigkeit mal mit sconnect gemacht
<tic66> chibacityblues: wo bekomm ich sconnect her?
<chibacityblues> tic66: google mal. war ein kurzes .c source
<tic66> jo hier http://www.lanbugs.de/howtos/security/ssh-uber-proxy-mit-sconnect/ aber downloads ist leer -.-
<kubine> Title: LANbugs » SSH über Proxy mit sconnect (at www.lanbugs.de)
<chibacityblues> tic66: jo, wie gesagt mehr als ne weile her
<chibacityblues> tic66: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=223 
<kubine> Title: glandium.org » Blog Archive » SSH using a SOCKS or HTTP proxy (at glandium.org)
<bullgard6> geser: Firefox 12.0 zeigt mir  file:///usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas%20/org.gnome.desktop.media-handling.gschema.xml praktisch genauso an wie Gedit, merkt aber an: "Mit dieser XML-Datei sind anscheinend keine Style-Informationen verknüpft. Nachfolgend wird die Baum-Ansicht des Dokuments angezeigt." Wie komme ich zu dsen Tyle-Informationen? Durch den d-conf-editor?
<bullgard6> +S
<deem> bullgard6: wie möchtest du die denn angezeigt bekommen? eine xml datei fungiert auch als config und hat nicht unbedingt style-informationen
<geser> bullgard6: es gibt vermutlich kein Style (.xsl) Datei für diese XML-Dateien
<geser> das der Firefox das ähnlich darstellt wie gedit daran, dass die Datei "lesbar" formatiert ist
<geser> ich kenne auch XML-Dateien, die ohne Newlines und Einrückungen darherkommen, da hat ein allgemeiner Editor es schwer, die Datei lesbar darzustellen
<bullgard6> geser: Und dconf-Editor verarbeitet diese Dateien einfach, auch  ohne daß eine zugehörige .xsl-Datei vorliegt?
<bullgard6> deem:  Ich möchte sie schön formatiert angezeigt auf den Bildschirm bekommen. 
<geser> bullgard6: ja, der ist ja auch eher daran interessiert, was dort an Daten steht, als wie er diese Daten dem Menschen präsentieren soll (davon hat der dconf-editor eine eigene Vorstellung)
<bullgard6> geser:  ok. Danke!
<geser> bullgard6: sieh dir mal im Firefox folgende URL an: http://de.selfhtml.org/xml/darstellung/anzeige/fahrplan.xml und dazu auch dessen Quellcode
<bullgard6> geser: Das ist in meinen Augen ein Web-Formular . Der Quelltext zeigt, daß es übersichtlich strukturiert entwickelt worden ist. --  Ich weiß nicht,  worauf Du hinauswillst.
<Azrooth> kann mir hier auch jemand mit latex / texlive weiterhelfen? im entsprechenden channel antwortet niemand
<k1l_> fragen direkt zu latex bitte im latex channel oder im offtopic bereich
<k1l_> aber eiegntlich findet man jede frage zu latex schon im internet beantwortet :)
<geser> bullgard6: das war ein Beispiel für ein XML-Dokument mit Stylesheet
<Azrooth> k1l_: hab eigentlich nur ein ubuntu problem mit latex. ich wollte nicht die veraltete version von texlive 2009 aus den ubuntu quellen installieren
<Azrooth> also hab ich ein anderes externes repository hinzugefügt
<Azrooth> das hat aber nicht so ganz geklappt
<Azrooth> danach bin ich auf die idee gekommen, mir das iso image von texlive zu laden und zu installieren
<Azrooth> das ging auch
<Azrooth> aber also ich die quellen des neuen repositories gelöscht hab, kam es zu problemen
<geser> was für Probleme?
<bullgard6> geser: Verstehe. --  Danke!
<tic66> Hallo, ich richte auf meinem Ubuntu gerade vsftpd ein. Ist es irgendwie möglich, dass angemeldete User zwar Schreibrechte in den Verzeichnissen besitzen (weil sie löschen sollen) aber kein Upload möglich ist? Ich finde da nur eine Möglichkeit für anon_users die Uploads zu sperren.
<koegs> tic66: interessante konstellation... evtl. mit quotas arbeiten, wenn der user eh nicht selber hochladen darf
<beaver74> tic66, die User in die Gruppe anon_users aufnehmen und schreib-lese Rechte auf den Ordner zu geben macht nicht was du möchtest?
<beaver74> evtl. könnte man auch mit ACLs arbeiten ..
<tic66> koegs: wie läuft das mit quotas? beschränke ich damit nicht den Plattenplatz in dem Verzeichnis?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Quotas wirken genau nicht auf Verzeichnisse, sondern auf Dateisysteme.
<koegs> ganz viel aufwand für ein kleines ergebnis: http://serverfault.com/questions/37737/quotas-in-vsftpd
<kubine> Title: linux - Quotas in vsftpd? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<ebe_dh> Hallo an alle!
<AlbertOlig> hallo zusammen 
<k1l_> hi
<AlbertOlig> ich bin neu hier und habe ein paar fragen zur bildbearbeitung XD über gimp kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen
<bekks> ! frag > AlbertOlig 
<kubine>  AlbertOlig: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<AlbertOlig> ok wie ändere ich ein bildformat unter gimp ??
<AlbertOlig> bzw die größe meines bildes
<dAnjou> moment
<AlbertOlig> np
<Rochvellon> AlbertOlig> mit speichern unter kannst du das format neu festlegen.
<dAnjou> entweder gleich bei Datei -> Neu
<AlbertOlig> danke ich versuche es gleich mal .. Danke dir
<dAnjou> oder bei nem bestehenden, unter Bild -> Bild skalieren
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gimp und die Größe anpassen, da suchst Du vermutlich dei Funktion "skalieren"
<dAnjou> oder unter Bild -> Leinwandgröße
<kubine> Title: GIMP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AlbertOlig> hee cool danke nochmal
<Noggo> huhu
<Noggo> kann ich irgendwie einrichten das wenn ich auf ein datum im kalender der im panel ist klicke automatisch thunderbird gestartet wird
<dAnjou> Noggo: ich weiß nich, aber deine desktopumgebung ist auf jeden fal wichtig
<Noggo> dAnjou: meine desktopumgebung ist unity
<nevchen> sagtmal hat jemand zufällig eine idee wie ich per wlan auf dem samsung clx 3185fw scannen kann, ich bin echt ratlos 
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<ludste> hallo
<ludste> hab ich schon was
 * dAnjou hat schon was
<ludste> also Frage: PostgreSQL
<dAnjou> ludste: *ein* post reicht
<ludste> was heisst das: *ein*
<dAnjou> ludste: verteile die frage nicht auf so viele posts, fasse sie in einem zusammen
<ludste> a so, ich bin komplet neu hier, an wenn muss ich den Fragen richten?
<dAnjou> an niemanden, du fragst einfach und wartest, bis es einer liest, der die antwort kennt
<ppq> ludste: stell einfach deine frage in den raum ;)
<ppq> falls sich jemand zum antworten berufen fühlt, wird er/sie/es das schon tun
 * dAnjou hat angst vor antworten vom es o.O
<ludste> ok, postgreSQL lässt sich nicht starten ,
<dAnjou> und das is ne frage, ja?
<dAnjou> da kriegst du das hier: ooohhhh, *pat* *pat*
<ludste> hab mit apt-get install postgresql installiert, nachdem ich vorher alles, was sich 
<ludste> auf postgresql bezog, gelöscht habe.
<dr_evil> ich hab aus versehen die "Open"funktion für verzeichnisse mit vlc media player verknüpft, als ich ein VIDEO_TS verzeichnis öffnen wollte
<dr_evil> wenn ich jetzt in Firefox downloads die funktion "open containing folder" benutze, startet vlc und will das download verzeichnis abspielen
<dr_evil> wo kann ich diese verknüpfungen einstellen? das muss weg!
<ppq> dr_evil: das hängt wohl von der desktopumgebung bzw. dem dateimanager ab, aber mach mal rechtsklick auf irgendein verzeichnis, eigenschaften und guck ob du da was festlegen kannst zum öffnen
<dr_evil> es ist gnome
<dr_evil> diese fallback funktion, weil ich unity nicht mag
<dr_evil> wenn ich im Menü "Places" den home ordner öffnen will, startet vlc...
<dr_evil> ebenso bei allen anderen ordnern
<ppq> dann starte nautilus einfach mal direkt
<tessarakt> auch so eine Seuche ... Einstellungen, die überhaupt nicht spezifisch für ein Desktop Environment sind, werden plötzlich pro solchem festgelegt ...
<dr_evil> ppq: ja das geht, damit kann man navigieren. aber properties oder open with other applicatin gibts nix was auf vlc hinweist
<joschi> ludste: und was sagen die logs?
<ppq> dr_evil: hmk. ich erinner mich grau an eine gconf einstellung in der richtung.. 
<ludste> bekomme ich bei apt-get logs?; 
<dAnjou> ludste: darf ich dich mal kurz persönlich anschreiben?
<ludste> klar, sofort
<dr_evil> ppq: bei dateien zeigt nautilus in den properties einen "Open With" einstellungs tab, bei verzeichnissen leider nicht
<dr_evil> macht ja eigentlich auch keinen sinn bei verzeichnissen, eigentlich...
<dr_evil> ppq: es steht in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<dr_evil> [Added Associations]
<joschi> ludste: bei apt-get auch, aber gemeint sind die pgsql logs
<dr_evil> inode/directory=vlc.desktop;
<ppq> dr_evil: urgs, ok, gut zu wissen.
<dr_evil> ppq: kann man mal bei einem arbeitskollegen einstellen ;)
<ppq> :p
<dr_evil> am besten mit was grossem vverknüpfen, z.b Eclipse
<dAnjou> so, ludste: und jetzt sammel dich, dann sammel informationen zu deinem problem und schildere es hier so komplett wie möglich
<ludste> also nochmal: ab PostgreSQL gelöscht, weil ich was falsch gemacht habe (mit apt-get purge), dann mit find sämtliche FDateien und Directories gelöscht, dann apt-get install neu installiert, und  mit sudo -u postgres psql  , dann kam die Meldung: psql: could not connect to server
<dAnjou> ludste: guck mal mit "sudo netstat -tulpen" ob postgres überhaupt läuft
<ludste> nein, tut er nicht
<dAnjou> dann: sudo service postgresql-8.4 restart
<dAnjou> wenn du 8.4 hast, wovon ich mal ausgehe
<dAnjou> kann auch 8.2, 8.3 oder 9.1 sein
<ludste> nee, hab 9.1, Antwort: unrecognized service
<dAnjou> dann probiers mit 9.1
<ludste> hab ich, Hinweis: die Dateien und das ganze Verzeichnis in /etc sind auch nicht vorhanden 
<MichaelD> Kan mir jemand sagen wie man diese beschissene ständige Passwortabfrage abschaltet ?
<dAnjou> MichaelD: so nich
<geser> ludste: was gibt "pg_lsclusters"?
<dAnjou> ludste: ich glaub nicht, dass durch das paket dort sachen hingepackt werden
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Nach was für einem Passwort wird wann und wo gefragt?
<MichaelD> das Kubuntu hat ja ein top Grafik, funtioniert auch gut, aber immer dieser passwortkram, das nervt..
<MichaelD> da wird bei jeder gelegenheit gefragt, das stört...
<ludste> hab ich nicht (pg_lsclusters)
<dAnjou> MichaelD: ubuntu-version?
<MichaelD> kubuntu 12.04
<dAnjou> da is das sogar schon reduziert
<dAnjou> MichaelD: diese passwortabfragen sind teil des sicherheitskonzeptes
<MichaelD> das ist so sicher, dass d keiner mehr mithalten kann, hi..
<ludste> auch 12.04
<dAnjou> wenn du das nicht ertragen kannst, ist linux nichts für dich
<MichaelD> ich finde das, gelinde gesagt, Scheisse.
<ppq> MichaelD: achte bitte auf deine ausdrucksweise
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Wenn Du Sachen tun willst die Sicherheitskritisch sind wird halt nunmal das Passwort verlangt um Admin-Rechte zu erlangen und das ist gut so.
<MichaelD> ach was, linux ist schon was für mich, das KDE lässt sich von der Grafik ganz toll machen,
<geser> die Frage ist auch, was er da soviel macht, dass da regelmäßig nach dem Passwort gefragt wird
<stocky> moin jemadn da der kurz zeit für mich und mein internet problem hat? 
<MichaelD> naja ein bisschen basten muss man halt immer..
<dAnjou> MichaelD: eigentlich verlangt nur software installieren das passwort, und einige sicherheitsrelevante einstellungen
<dAnjou> aber viel is das nich
<MichaelD> Ich wollte nur wissen ob man da was machen kann, damit nicht bei jedem Scheiß das PW abgefragt wird, man muss seinen Rechner ja nicht unbedingd verstecken.
<dAnjou> ludste: was passiert denn nun, wenn du versuchst den service zu starten?
<dAnjou> MichaelD: du erzählst ja nix. wie soll man da helfen?
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Also ich muss nicht ständig mein Passwort eingeben. Hab zwar Unity und nicht KDE, aber _ständig_ nach dem PW gefragt werden ist auch dort soweit ich weis nicht normal, außer man macht ständig Systemrelevantes.
<MichaelD> Ich erzähle nix, ich frage wie man daws abschalten kann.
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Nochmal auch von mir - Achte bitte auf Deine Ausdrucksweise.
<ppq> MichaelD: ein letztes mal, verzichte auf die kraftausdrücke
<MichaelD> ..oder ob das überhaupt geht.
<ludste> da tut sich nix, keine Resonanz oder dass der Server gestartet wurde
<stocky> hat jemand vllt eine Ahnung warum ich in z.b. Teamspeak bzw hier oder Teamvierwer reinkomme aber er mit manche Internetseiten nicht aufbaut bzw keine verbindung zu meinem update server zulässt` :/
<geser> ludste: wenn du PostgreSQL wieder richtig installierst hast, dann müsstest du pg_lsclusters haben
<ludste> nee, wo denn? in /etc?
<geser> /usr/bin/pg_lsclusters
<MichaelD> Ich bae eine Top Grafik, das Kubuntu gefällt mir, das kann man richtig schön machen, nur das mit den ständigen PW Abfragen gefällt mir halt nicht, da wollte ich mal fragen ob man da was machen kann.
<geser> ludste: im Paket postgresql-common
<ludste> das hab ich grade gefunden
<MichaelD> Das ist schon ein tolles Betriebssystem, ich muss nur noch die Kleinigkeiten hinkriegen, hi.
<nunatak> Kann es sein, dass sich bei 12.04 die anhaftenden modalen Dialoge nicht mehr abschalten lassen? So wie hier funktioniert es bei mir jedenfalls nicht: http://halvar.at/blog/?p=437
<kubine> Title: Gnome Shell Dialoge wieder verschiebbar machen (modal dialogs) « Gerolds Gedankenspeicher (at halvar.at)
<ludste> aber das hab ich doch
<nunatak> Der Eintrag war auch zuerst gar nicht unter /desktop/gnome/shell/windows zu finden, wie ein anderes Howto nahegelegt hätte.
<MichaelD> Aber von eurer Kritik schaltet sich bei mir die ständige Passwortabfrage auch nicht ab.
<MichaelD> Macht mal weiter, ihr Spezialisten...
<ludste> wenn ich das laufen lasse, kommt nur eine Statuszeile, nix sonst drin
<dAnjou> ludste: zeigen
<dAnjou> ludste: und die ausgabe von "sudo service postgresql-9.1 restart" will ich auch sehen
<ludste> gib's nix zu zeigen, als normaler Benutzer gemacht, Ergebnis: Version Cluster Port Status Owner Data directory Log files und sonst nichst
<ludste> ebenfalls nicht (postgresql nicht postgresql-9.1)
<dAnjou> er gibt *nichts* aus?
<geser> ludste: dann hast du keine PostgreSQL-Instanz definiert (wird normalerweise bei der Paketinstallation gemacht): sudo pg_createcluster 9.1 main
<dAnjou> oh *notier
<dAnjou> *
<geser> dAnjou: auf diese Weise kannst du mehrere PostgreSQL-Instanzen haben. Z.B. verschiedene Versionen zum Testen eines Upgrades oder für eine Separation von verschiedenen Anwendungen
<dAnjou> interessant
<ludste> mensch, hat geklappt! muss man drauf kommen, aber wie? Ist 12.04 so neu?
<dAnjou> ludste: wahrscheinlich hat sich irgendwas beim purgen/neuinstallieren verschluckt
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Es ist einfach nicht im Sinne des Erfinders und Linux ist kein Windows. Deshalb wird Dir hier vermutlich auch keiner die es-darf-immer-und-sofort-jederpaste doch bitte mal -lsb -upd+g-ohne-Passwort-Lösung erklären. Das soll nicht heißen, dass es nicht geht, sondern das keine die Verantwortung für die Sicherheitslücken die Du da aufreißt übernehmen will.
<dAnjou> liegt eventuell am paket, vielleicht auch was anderes
<geser> ludste: PostgreSQL verhält sich schon länger so um eine mögliche Parallelinstallation von verschienden PostgreSQL-Versionen zu erlauben
<ludste> ok, danke nochmals, jetzt kann beruhigt essen gehen - bis zum nächsten Problem :-)
<geser> warum du aber jetzt keinen PG-Cluster definiert hattest, weiß ich nicht
<MichaelD> jokrebel: ich wollte einfach nur wissen ob und wie man diesen mist abschalten kann, mehr nicht..
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Was machst Du denn da so alles? Nochmal - ein ständig nach dem PW gefragt werden, beim normalen benutzen sollte eigentlich nicht sein. Wenn ich was am System verändere ist es gut und sinnvoll.
<dAnjou> MichaelD: verdammt, dann erzähl endlich, wo du passwort-abfragen kriegst, mensch
<MichaelD> vielleicht sollte mann bei der Installation einfach garnix eingeben, ich weiß das ja nicht, ich hab da immer "automatisch anmelden" gemacht, und trotzdem fragt KDE dauernd..
<geser> dAnjou: und mit pg_upgradecluster kannst du dann so einen Cluster auf eine neue Version (z.B. 9.2) migrieren (der alte wird dann deaktiviert falls du zurückkehren möchstest und kann später dann mit pg_dropcluster gelöscht werden (darauf achten dass man dann den richtigen Cluster droppt (den alten und nicht den neuen))
<nunatak> Ahhh jetzt. dconf-editor ist mein Freund! http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/4376222/
<kubine> Title: Gnome-Shell Schliessen/Minimieren bei Dialogen › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> geser: jo, danke, aber du brauchst das jetz nich vertiefen :P
<MichaelD> wenn es eine möglichkeit gibt das pw nachträglich abzuschalten, da bin ich bisher nicht dahinter gekommen, das wäre nicht schlecht.
<dAnjou> MichaelD: bist du völlig resistent? beantworte doch mal die fragen von uns
<jokrebel> MichaelD: "dauernd" ist eine ungenügende Umschreibung für wann es passiert.
<Frickelpit> klingt nach schlüsselbund usw. bei automatischer anmeldung
<MichaelD> dAnjou: wieso soll ich deine Frage beantworten !? - di beantwortest doch nicht mal meine.
<robert1> hallo zusammen, stimmt es, das ubuntu-neuinstallationen ohne mono daher kommen?
<Frickelpit> MichaelD: wird das passwort beim verbinden mit deinem netzwerk gefragt?
<dAnjou> MichaelD: weil antworten auf *unsere* fragen helfen, eine antwort auf *deine* frage zu finden.
<MichaelD> das pw wird bei jedem scheiß (entschuldigung) gefragt, neuerdings auch wenn ich mit thunderbird emails abrufen will, das ist mir unerklärlich.
<dAnjou> oho, beifall leute, wir haben ein beispiel
<Longbottom> *klatsch*
<Frickelpit> dAnjou: ruhig bleiben
<MichaelD> wenn ich etwas schreiben will fragt das system auch, und die mail wird nicht gesendet.
<dAnjou> MichaelD: verschlüsselst du mails?
<dAnjou> oder signierst du?
<Frickelpit> MichaelD: teste es mal, nachdem du die automatische anmeldung deaktiviert hast. dann sollte es nicht mehr vorkommen
<MichaelD> nee, ganz normal.
<MichaelD> naja, ich werde das schon irgendwann hinkriegen, hi..
<MichaelD> Ihr wisst doch, das Problem ist ist nicht der Computer, das Problem sitzt davor. 
<Frickelpit> MichaelD: das problem ist, dass wir nicht neben dir sitzen. du musst sehr genau sein in der beschreibung deines problems, damit du auch bestmögliche hilfe bekommst
<MichaelD> Ich bin immer mit langen Versuchen doch noch zum Ergebniss gekommen..
<MichaelD> Das ist ja auch nix schlimmes, es laäuft ja alles, bis auf si kleinigkeiten..
<MichaelD> Tippfehler, sri..
<Frickelpit> dann beschreibe, was genau bei diesen kleinigkeiten nicht läuft, dann läuft es irgendwann so, wie du es willst
<MichaelD> Ich würde deswegen niemals auf Win zurück gehen, hi.
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Bitte werde endlich konkret. Thunderbird.. ok.. wo taucht es noch "ständig" auf.
<MichaelD> Frickelpit: naja, ich habe so den Eindruck, dass 12.04 nicht besonders stabil ist, aber warten wir mal ab,
<MichaelD> heute gab es mal wieder fast 200 mb updates, es kann nur besser werden.
<MichaelD> 5 jahre support hört sich gut an.
<Frickelpit> MichaelD: den eindruck haben viele bei jeder neuen version, ist halt fast schon ein glaube, dass das neue immer schlecht ist
<jokrebel> .oO( Was hat ein (sicherheitstechnisch sinnvolles) nach dem Passwort gefragt werden mit Stabilität zu tun? )
<MichaelD> die 10.04 war bei mir eingefahren und stabil, naja, man muss nicht gleich rum moppern bei der neuen version, das wird sicher noch verbessert.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ein normaler user, der den sicherheitstechnischen aspekt evtl nicht kennt, empfindet es als „fehler“
<MichaelD> Später , wenn man das in den Griff gekriegt hat lacht man darüber..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Versuchs nicht in den Griff zu bekommen. Versuch es zu verstehen und akzeptieren. Habe es selbst früher mit Tricks selbst versucht zu umgehen. Dann hatte ich ein Instabiles System
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe ntpdate zum synchronisieren installiert. Läuft dieser anschließen automatisch im Hintergrund oder muss ich den regelmäßig per cron starten?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: MichaelD: Nach dem Passwort gefragt werden _kann_ kein Fehler sein (sicherheitstechnisch). Ständig auch bei (normalen Anwendungen) danach gefragt werden könnte allerdings  eine fehlerhafte Konfiguration sein. Wir wissen aber immer noch nicht genau was da wann wie wo getan wird und wann dann "ständig" die PW-Abfrage kommt.
<MichaelD> Naja, ich bin nicht so der Linuxspezi vor dem Herrn, was ich gut kann ist eine tole Grafik zaubern,
<MichaelD> da kann man ja man so einiges machen, aber wenn es ins Eingemachte geht bin ich ziemlich dumm, so paar sudo befehle kenne ich auch, aber nur das was ich so aufgeschnappt habe,
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ich sagte nicht, dass es ein fehler ist, ich sagte, dass es für jemanden, der den technischen aspekt nicht kennt wie ein fehler vorkommt
<MichaelD> ich weiß wie man skype mit webcam macht, ein script  anlegen, das habe ich halt gesucht und unter ubuntuusers.de gefubden..
<MichaelD> ansonsten bin ich eben nur anwender
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Die sudo Befehle fragen alle nach dem Passwort. Damit holst du dir Admin-Rechte. 
<MichaelD> ich muss da noch einiges lernen..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Alleine das er jetzt das Passwort will, muß dich Wachrütteln. Wenn du blödsinn machst, kannst du da das System zerlegen.
<MichaelD> heutzutage muss das ja schön mit klickibunti von der maus aus gehen,
<MichaelD> und ich denke, in dieser schiene bin ich auch so langsam.
<MichaelD> früher mit dos war ich der spezialist, aber das ist lange her.
<MichaelD> bei linux ist die dateistruktur ja ganz anders..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Das geht bei Ubuntu auch mit der Maus. Aber auch mit der Konsole. 
<MichaelD> dreamon: ach weißt du, ich mache mir mir clonezilla öfter mal eib festplattenbackup..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Siehst du wenn ich ein backup mache dann mit "dd" in der Konsole. ;)
<jokrebel>  Und mit nem falschen Sudo-befehl kann man sich auch ganz schnell Rechte oder ähnliches verbiegen, und dann plötzlich nichts mehr als Normal_user ausführen. Das ist _so_ aber alles stochern im Nebel. Starte mal das gewünschte Programm, welches immer das Sudo-Passwort will vom Terminal aus (bewust als User!) und schau nach den Meldungen im Terminal.
<MichaelD> siehts du, da bin ich mit linux wohl noch nicht fit genug, ich mache das immer mit startbarer cd..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Es gibt Super Methoden. Aber man muß sie Kennen und zu nützen wissen. Hier sind viele die es echt drauf haben. 
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Wenn es ums Mausgeschupse geht, dann bekommt man weniger Antworten als wenn man nach der Lösung in der Konsole frägt
<MichaelD> Ja, das weiß ich, deswegen bin ich immer gerne hier auf dem Kanal..
<MichaelD> Mann muss nicht immer seinen Senf dazu geben, aber man kann immer lesen..
<ogo> MichaelD: ..hier mal schauen.: http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/index.html
<kubine> Title: Debian GNU/Linux Anwenderhandbuch (at debiananwenderhandbuch.de)
<jokrebel> So - Und entweder kommen wir hier nun endlich zu Fakten und Fehlermeldung oder ich würde höflichst #ubuntu-de-offtopic zum weitquatschen vorschlagen.
<MichaelD> Ich hab das Linux schon ganz gut im Griff, es sieht super aus, aus dem Internet gute Grafik gesaugt, dass das so aussieht wie win7, von den Knöpfen, hi, und Arbeitsflächeneffekte eingestellt, aber so richtig ahnung habe ich nicht, hi. ich bin eben nur anwender.
<MichaelD> aber den desktop tunen, das habe ich drauf...
<MichaelD> ich finde das besser als windows, linux ist kostenlos, und was man darus macht liegt an den eigenen fähigkeiten.
<jokrebel> !ot > MichaelD
<kubine>  MichaelD: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<MichaelD> damit geht doch alles, jedenfalls die üblichen anwendungen.
<MichaelD> naja, ok, bitte keine belehrungen, den offtopic channel kenne ich natürlich auch.
<MichaelD> man kann ja uch mal was schreiben, dachte ich..
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Um so schlimmer wenn Du es weist …
<MichaelD> ist ja wohl nicht so schlimm, hier ist ja eh nicht viel los..
<dreamon__> MichaelD, Im #ubuntu-de-offtopic kann man sowas besser bequatschen. Und der Support für andere bleibt frei.
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Keine Diskusssion darüber (hier) - Letzte Warnung!
<MichaelD> in offtopic sind dann die platzhirsche die dann mit irgendwelchen weibern kungeln wollen..
<MichaelD> ja ok, ich halte mich zurück..
<dreamon__> Gibts für Ubuntu zum Sync'n für Android Handys ein Programm?
<TheInfinity> dreamon__: dateien? rsync oder jedes beliebige andere dateisync programm
<TheInfinity> dreamon__: adresse? nimm google. direkt ist alles properitär.
<dreamon__> TheInfinity, Adresse und TeleNr.. vielleicht noch ein paar dateien.. Habs noch nie gemacht, daher die Frage
<k1l> dreamon__: bei android bietet sich der google sync an. dann z.b. mit thunderbird und deren addons
<TheInfinity> dreamon__: alles ausser dateien würd ich über google machen. oder hier einer der extrem-bastler fragen, gibt bestimmt auch irgendwelche frickeligen lösungen mit mehr datenschutz ;)
<dreamon__> Aha. Ähm.. also google im Netz als cloud oder wie geht das?
<dreamon__> In erster Linie wären mir das Telefonbuch mal wichtig.
<k1l> dreamon__: nimm thunderbird und trag da dein imap ein. dann nimmste das google telefonbuch addon und packst da auch den google service rein.
<dreamon__> k1l, Habe Pop3 gehts damit auch?
<k1l> dreamon__: das ist aber weniger allg. ubuntu support als mehr android support :) da solltest du auch mehr als genug howtos finden zu
<k1l> dreamon__: die google mail adresse ist imap
<dreamon__> k1l, Ok ich such mal nach .. Falls ich mir die Zähne ausbeiße, darf ich nochmal darauf zurückkommen?
<k1l> ja
<dreamon__> Danke
<k1l> aber bei zuviel android bezug dann auch gerne im offtopic.
<dreamon__> klar
<MichaelD> dab+ Stick (Terratec) geht das 1?
<MichaelD> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Terratec USB Stick füe Radi DAB+ zum Laufen zu kriegen!?
<MichaelD> Hier geht nur ein Pinnacle für DVB-T.
<MichaelD> Mit Me-TV geht auf Anhieb nur der Pinnacle für DVB-T,
<MichaelD> habe aber noch andere Sticks...
<MichaelD> einen für DVB-C, und einen für Radio DAB+
<MichaelD> Das Radio wäre für mich wichtig, Fernsehen muss nicht unbedingt.
<MichaelD> wenn radio dab+ gehen würde wäre das schon nicht schlecht, unter windoofs geht das mit "noxon"..
<MichaelD> eine Software für dab+ wäre für linux schon nicht schlecht..
<StrayCat> @ MichaelD: Darf ich mal fragen, welcher Pinnacle DVB-T Stick das ist?
<MichaelD> Das ist ein Pinnacle Stick 72e
<MichaelD> Andere wie der WinTV gingen bei mir noch nie unter linux..
<MichaelD> der pinnacle war teuer, obwohl das ja auch nix besonderes ist, unter win laufen die alle gleich...
<StrayCat> Na, ich benutze hier einen älteren Hauppauge WinTV Nova. Das ist der einzige, den ich zum Laufen bekommen habe :-D
<MichaelD> ich habe auch so eine winTV, sogar dvb-c tauglich, der macht unter win ein bombenbild, unter linux wird der aber nicht erkannt,
<MichaelD> da muss ich wohl noch was üben, hi.
<MichaelD> ich finde das nicht so wichtig mit Tv Stick unter Linux, nur das Radio im Kabel..
<MichaelD> Irgendwann wird aber auch das gehen, hi....
<MichaelD> bei winTV Nova hast du ja auch diese wintv7 software, also weißt du wie gut das aussehen kann..
<MichaelD> im prinzip kann das sogar HD..
<StrayCat> Nee, weiß ich nicht ;-) Ich habe damals solange DVB-T Sticks gekauft und wieder in den Laden zurückgetragen, bis ich einen hatte, der unter Linux lief :-D
<MichaelD> ich hab bestimmt in den letzten jahren 3 oder 4 stück von den dingern gekauft,
<StrayCat> ...sind ja sooo klein... da nimmt man mal einen mehr mit ;-)
<MichaelD> unter windows alles kein thema, habe letztens so eine für radio und tv von terrtec gekauft, dab+, digitalradio, das funktioniert auch gut, es war natürlich nur wieder mal windows software dabei, hi..
<MichaelD> tschuldigung, tippfehler, für den stick gab es nur windowssoftware..
<MichaelD> aber irgendwann wird es dafür auch unter linux etwas geben..
<StrayCat> Ja, das wäre schön :-)
<MichaelD> n8 zusammen..
<tic66> Hallo, evtl ist ja noch jemand anwesen :) Ich versuche gerade mit ngrep -d any -n 4 'keyword' meinen Traffic zu analysieren. Leider schmeist mir der auf der Konsole zeilenweise ############## raus. Was heist das?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-01
<bullgard6> '~$ which gsettings; /usr/bin/gsettings'. 'man gsettings': " gsettings - GSettings configuration tool;  SYNOPSIS:  gsettings get SCHEMA [:PATH]  KEY; ... DESCRIPTION:  gsettings offers a simple commandline interface to GSettings. It lets you get, set or monitor an individual key for changes."  --  Was ist hier "GSettings"?
<skynix> moin, ich suche ein ubuntu iso das ich life booten kann von sd-flash speicher karte , und das ubuntu muß geeignet sein für eine  ARM-11 cpu .  ich möchte testen, ob ubuntu auf meinem   toshiba journ.e tourch tablett funktioniert .   ich habe einige iso´s gefunden mit bezeihnung   armel  , doch ich hoffe mir kann jemand ein genau passendes und aktuellse iso dazu zeigen.
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: gibts nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: a) arms booten nicht von sogenannten isos, sondern brauchern per target einen spezifischen kernel
<skynix> LetoThe2nd: hi, warum nicht ?  ich habe die iso´s dafür doch schon gesehen. ich weiß nur nicht welches genau ich davon nehmen soll
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: b) arm11 wird von ubuntu nicht unterstützt.
<skynix> oh
<catweazle> ist arm11 nicht dieses Schrumpfkonzept von arm das auch der raspberry hat?
<skynix> dann muß ich mal bei debian nachsehen, ob die ein iso haben, ok danke für die info
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: wenns ein arm11 sein soll, schau dir debian an. unter ubuntu beginnt das leben wieder mit cortex a8
<LetoThe2nd> catweazle: nicht schrumpfkonzept, halt einfach nur alt.
<skynix> ja, ich hatte iso´s von ubuntu gefunden, aber die sind für ein  MX-??? modell gewesen. also für ARM-x
<skynix> ach catweazle, hallo, wie geht es dir ? :)
<skynix> naja, das gerät ist von 2011
<skynix> gut, das hat nur eine 500 mhz cpu, aber 2 gb ram
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: du meinst fie freescal mx5X, und das sind auch cortex a8 (also die aktuellen) und das babbage (mx515) ist schon lange unsupported.
<skynix> da läuft windows-cd6 drauf
<skynix> LetoThe2nd: ja genau
<LetoThe2nd> whatever, ubuntu eben nicht.
<skynix> ach, schade, wäre schön gewesen, dadrauf ubuntu life zutesten, und wenn alles funktioniert hätte, dann würde ich es installieren
<skynix> schade, ok danke für die infos :)
<LetoThe2nd> geht beides nicht. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> ah ich revidiere mich, die mx5X sind alle schon cortex a8 ;)
<skynix> ich habe bei youtube videos gesehen, wo ubuntu auf genau meinem tablett funktiniert. entweder ist das eigenbau, oder fake
<skynix> ich werde weiter nachlesen, irgend ein linux/debian /andere distri muß es doch geben für diese architektur
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: fake, oder einfach alt. bis 9.04 oder 9.10 (eins von beidem) war arm11 noch supported.
<skynix> ob neu oder alt ist mir echt egal. hauptsache ein linux / ubuntu oder /debian. das funktioniert.   weil das windows-ce  ist ein echter horror
<LetoThe2nd> -> debian.
<skynix> ok thx :)
<LetoThe2nd> debian supported nach wie vor armv4, also ab arm9
<skynix> ja, die software die man über das toshiba virtual store bekommt, heißen beispielsweise:  opera-armv4i.exe
<LetoThe2nd> skynix: ich weiss, dass ich recht habe :)
<skynix> da funktioniert nur kein  irc im browser , es giebt keinen irc clienten , kein java , kein flash player
<LetoThe2nd> *egostreichel*
<skynix> LetoThe2nd: das zweifel ich nicht an :)
<skynix> gut, dann werde ich bei debian mal lesen und stöbern,  danke !  :)
<pog> kennt jemand ein Kompositionsprogramm (aehnlich Tonica) fuer Ubuntu? Also mit Kompositionshilfe?
<pog> vllt. gibt es auch ein Musik-*Lern*-Programm, Harmonielehre u.s.w.
<Hodes> Hallo allen, wie bekomme ich xmind auf deutsch eingestellt?
<Hodes> also bei der texteingabe neuer mindmaps, erkennt er kein wort, daher gehe davon aus, dass das english dictonary vorgegeben is
<dadrc> Hodes, falls xmind da keine Option für hat, könnte es helfen, mit entsprechender Umgebungsvariable zu starten
<dadrc> also zB `LANG=de_DE xmind`
<Hodes> dadrc, also wie ich gerade gefunden habe, kann man wörterbücher hinzufügen. check aber nicht ganz was ich da macehn muss.
<Hodes> http://www.winedt.org/Dict/
<kubine> Title: WinEdt.org -- Dictionaries (at www.winedt.org)
<Hodes> was genau muss ich da downloaden? und wie füge ich das ordentlich hinzu?
<dadrc> http://blog.xmind.net/en/2010/07/use-your-own-dictionary/ ← den Blogeintrag gelesen?
<kubine> Title: XMind » Blog Archive » Use your own dictionary for spell checking in XMind (at blog.xmind.net)
<Hodes> dadrc, extension steht für die .zip datei?
<dadrc> nein
<Hodes> dadrc, sondern?
<dadrc> "You only have to change the file format from .dic to .dict" → zip entpacken, die dic-Datei umbenennen
<Hodes> hab gemacht und danach eingefügt. bringt nix
<Hodes> english dict löschen?
<dadrc> Ich würd davon ausgehen, dass man das irgendwo umstellen kann
<dadrc> Ansonsten musst du mal die Jungs von XMind fragen, keine Ahnung, was die da gebastelt haben
<Hodes> dadrc, ok danke auf jeden fall für die hilfe :)
<Hodes> dadrc, was nimmt man denn, unicode oder ascii??
<dadrc> Unicode, würd ich sagen
<Hodes> dadrc, habs gerade mit ascii getestet, jetzt gehts :) ... danke für die hilfe :)
<dadrc> gerne
<tic66> Hallo, kann ich irgendwo sehen, welche User im Moment am System eingeloggt sind
<doomas> w
<dadrc> who, users
<bullgard6> Was ist ein "gschema" in Ubuntu?  »Es wurden keine mit Ihrer Suchanfrage - "gschema" site:help.ubuntu.com - übereinstimmenden Dokumente gefunden. «  /usr/ share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop. media-handling.gschema.xml
<bekks> Wann genau kommt diese Meldung...?
<Daemonarch> guten morgen!
<Daemonarch> könnte mir vielleicht jemand einen tip geben, habe probleme opera als standardbrowser einzustellen
<Daemonarch> systen : xubuntu 10.11
<bekks> 10.11 hat es nie gegeben.
<Daemonarch> 11.10?
<bekks> Sag uns doch, was Du hast? :)
<bekks> lsb_release -r :)
<Daemonarch> hm... 11.10 dann
<Daemonarch> auf jeden fall scheint es geklappt zu haben, opera statt firefox im SYSTEM als standardbrowser festzulegen, wenn ich im Programmenu webbrowser klicke kommt opera
<Daemonarch> aber wenn ich links aus thunderbird auswähle, kommt weiterhin firefox
<bekks> Das ist dann eine Thunderbirdeinstellung.
<Daemonarch> http://www.thunderbird-mail.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=40281
<kubine> Title: Thunderbird Mail DE Thema anzeigen - Opera als Standardbrowser einstellen (Zenwalk/Xfce) [erl.] (at www.thunderbird-mail.de)
<Daemonarch> dieses tutorial hab ich schon erfolglos getestet
<bekks> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/15892/gel%C3%B6st-standardbrowser-in-thunderbird-einstellen.html
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Standardbrowser in Thunderbird einstellen? - Office-Archiv - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<Daemonarch> das sieht vielversprechend aus, teste eben...
<Daemonarch> mist, hat auch nicht funktioniert
<koegs> Daemonarch: was startet bei dem Befehl "x-www-browser" und was beim Befehl "xdg-open www.google.de"?
<Daemonarch> @koegs - bei beidem startet opera
<MP> was bringt es, wenn ich verbose zweimal einfüge? also -arvv
<bekks> MP: Ohne Kontext wissen wir das nicht.
<koegs> MP: kommt auf den befehl/das programm an
<MP> ich möchte rsync nutzen
<koegs> meistens hilft die manpage lesen :)
<MP> ja die ist riesig bei rsync :D
<bekks> Macht nix.
<bekks> Das was Du suchst steht wie man erwarten kann bei der BEschreibung der Option "-v" :)
<MP> ja -v habe ich ja auch gefunden aber warum -vv? einmal reicht doch oder? habe das in sonem forum gelesen
<bekks> Was -vv tut, steht da auch.
<bekks> Wenn Du das, was es tut, möchtest, benutz -vv, ansonsten nicht.
<koegs> MP: lies halt den fliesstext ;-) unter OPTIONS bei -v
<MP> ok gut
<MP> und nun mein 2. problem ich möchte eine Logfile speichern, in welcher nur die Fehler gesichert werden. Logfile speichern geht mit --log-file=FILE wie schreibe ich das nun, dass der nur bei Fehlern eine erstellt?
<bekks> In dem Du kein -v benutzt und einfach alles in das Logfile schreibst. Filtern kann man da so nicht mit rsync.
<MP> auch nicht irgendwie mit 2 > "$errorfile"
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Dazu musst Du erstmal sicherstellen, dass a) nur Fehler dort landen (was nicht zwingend so sein muss) und b) dass auch wirklich alles dort landet, was du möchtest.
<MP> also ich habe gerade rsync -arv --delete --log-file="$LOGFILE" $srcdir $BAKUP_DIR 2>"$ERRFILE" gefunden 
<MP> das problem ist ich möchte ein script schreiben, welches ein ordner temp erstellt, anschließend ein script mit rsync befehlen aufruft, diese ausführt, dann den alten sync ordner löscht, den temp ordner anschließend dann umbenennt und sollte ein fehler beim syncen passiert sein, soll er den alten ordner z.B. nicht löschen und rsync auf fehler prüfen kann ich nur mit  einer logfile, welche erst erstellt wird wenn ein fehler auftaucht
<tic66> Hallo, kann ich irgendwo sehen, welche User im Moment am System eingeloggt sind?
<ludste> ja, mit "w" in der konsole
<MP> wofür wird 2 > &1 verwendet bei ner logfile?
<Frickelpit> MP: um stderr umzuleiten auf stdout
<Frickelpit> MP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<kubine> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lufti> hi ;)
<dreamon> Wie löscht man eine Zeile in vi? Laut anleitung mit C. Bin im Insert Modus. Muß ich da was wechseln?
<Lufti> ich bin hier hinter einer firewall, die port 222 nicht durchlässt. Nun will ich aber zu meinem Server (AAA.AAA.AAA.AAA) an den Port 333 gelangen (da liegt aus sicherheitsgründen dessen ssh port), um mich mit meinem git user einzuloggen unddas repo dort zu nutzen.
<MP> @dreamon vllt. mal dd probieren
<Lufti> Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass das mit ssh Tunnels klappt. Glücklicherweise habe ich durch meine Hochschule auch einen ssh server, den ich über Port 22 erreichen kann und über Port 222 wieder verlassen.
<Lufti> Könnt ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich das automatisieren kann. Habe viel mit ssh und -D und -L rumprobiert, aber es will einfach nicht klappen
<dreamon> MP das geht! Danke. 
<MP> ;)
<MP> @dreamon wenn du d$ nutzt kannst du ab cursor die zeile löschen
<dreamon> MP, Klasse :)
<MP> mal ne frage warum nutzt du eig. vi und nicht nano?
<MP> kann mir einer einen befehl sagen, mit welchem man in einem script den papierkorb leeren kann?
<koegs> MP: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_M%C3%BClleimer#Muelleimer-per-Kommandozeile-verwenden
<kubine> Title: GNOME Mülleimer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<helix_9> Hallo! Ich nutze auf meinem aktuellen Ubuntu die Gnome Shell anstatt Unity und möchte eine Tastenkombination Super+T auf "thunderbird" legen. Dies kann ich ich den Tastatureinstellung auch tun, nur leider passiert nichts wenn ich es probiere. Woran kann das liegen?
<MP> wie kann ich ein script in einem script aufrufen? geht das mit
<MP> ./mein/pfad/zum/anderen/script/dasscript.sh
<MP> ??
<koegs> ja
<koegs> aber ohne . , wenn es ein absoluter pfad ist
<MP> achso weil normalerweise wenn ich im ordner bin öffne ich ein script ja mit ./
<MP> also wenns der absolute pfad ist dann ohne punkt
<koegs> "." ist gleichbedeutend mit "im aktuellen ordner"
<MP> achso ok danke
<koegs> dann gibt es noch ~ für "heimatverzeichnis des aktuellen users"
<MP> also anstatt /home/user/Dokumente
<MP> ~/Dokumente ?
<sysdef> anstatt /home/$USER/Dokumente :)
<MP> ok anstatt /home/$USER/ ;)
<ben1u> Würde eine Installation aus http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Lewin-Pongs-Download-9118.html Source unter Ubuntu 12.04 gehen?
<kubine> Title: Lewin Pongs Download - Softpedia (at linux.softpedia.com)
<ben1u> weil da fehlen im source die install.sh und build directory usw.
<catweazle> ben1u: nimm die Windows-Version und versuchs unter wine
<ben1u> mit Konvertierung von rpm zu .deb mittels alien und installation kommt bei mir die Meldung "lewinpongs: error while loading shared libraries: libglib-1.2.so.0:..
<catweazle> ist von Januar 2006, dürften einige Libs schon lange nicht mehr kompatibel sein
<catweazle> nimm wine, das ist die bessere Option
<MP> übrigens kann man doch errors in ne externe log datei speichern bei rsync
<ben1u> catweazle: unter wine läufts :)
<eipi-1> hi, ich würde gerne nach dem Standby oder wenn der Bildschirm gesperrt ist direkt den Anmeldebildschirm sehen, statt der Passworteingabe für den zuletzt eingeloggten Benutzer. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit Gnome Shell
<bekks> Die Bildschirmsperre sperrt die Session des aktuell angemeldeten Benutzers. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, musst Du Dich abmelden.
<eipi-1> bekks, ich möchte die Session des aktuellen Benutzers sperren und mich nicht abmelden, da die programme geöffnet bleiben sollen. Ich fände es einfach sympathischer, wenn ich gleich mit der Benutzerauswahl begrüßt würde (wo ich mich ja auch wieder in meine alte Session einloggen kann).
<tic66> Hallo, wie stell ich es an, dass jeglicher Traffic eines Pcs über einen privaten Socks Proxy geleitet wird?
<bekks> ! proxy > tic66 
<bekks> Hmm.
<tic66> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel_Socks_Bouncer ? bin ich da richtig?
<kubine> Title: Kernel Socks Bouncer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic66> hab ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Dann vegiss den Ansatz, der Kernel in 12.04 ist viel zu neu.
<tic66> bekks: Wo kann ich dann gucken? Es gibt zwar im Wiki die Proxyserver Seite aber bei dir wird nur beschrieben wie man das bei einzelnen Anwendungen einrichtet
<nevchen> #
<nevchen> falls jemand eine idee hat, wie ich mit einem samsung clx3185fw, der über eine wlan schnittstelle verfügt im netzwerk scannen kann, so gebe er bitte bescheid, wäre sehr dankbar!
<bekks> nevchen: Wozu willst Du im Netzwerk scannen?
<tioan> nevchen samsung kann glaube generell nicht per wlan scanne
<tioan> scannen
<nevchen> bekks:  um von jedem rechner, netbook aus per wlan auf den scanner zugreifen und ihn nutzen zu können
<MichaelD> Seit dem 12.04 gestern mit fast 200 Mb upgedatet hat hört sich meine Soundkarte an wie ein Mittelwellenradio.
<bekks> tic66: Das ist nicht sinnvoll, den generellen Traffic über einen Proxy zu jagen. Zum Beispiel bei ICMP auch komplett sinnfrei.
<nevchen> ohne, dass irgendein rechner laufen muss
<nevchen> der den scanserver zur verfügung stellt
<tioan> nevchen geht mit canon und hp super
<tioan> sogar per tablet oder website
<bekks> nevchen: Wie hast Du das bisher gemacht?
<nevchen> bekks:  der samsung mit wlan schnittstelle ist neu, vorher hatte ich nen epson ganz normal per usb kabel an einem rechner
<nevchen> es gab diese anleitung hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/scanner-wird-nicht-erkannt-11/?highlight=scannen+%C3%BCber+wlan#post-4179412
<kubine> Title: Scanner wird nicht erkannt › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nevchen> aber die funktioniert bei mir nicht
<bekks> "funktioniert nicht" ist keine brauchbare Aussage.
<nevchen> scanner wird nicht gefunden
<nevchen> weder mit scanimage -L
<nevchen> noch mit sane-find-scanner
<bekks> ! enter > nevchen 
<kubine>  nevchen: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<MichaelD> Aus Thunderbird Links öffnen, default habe ich Opera in der Systemsteuerung eingestellt,
<MichaelD> aber wird nicht  gemacht, es wird immer gefragt, und leider nicht mit welchem Prg, sondern das will eine Datei..
<bekks> Und welche...?
<MichaelD> das weiß ich allerdings auch nicht, es wäre ja schön wenn es die installierten Browser anbieten würde.
<MichaelD> Angeboten wird nur das Home Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Was nicht stimmt.
<bekks> Man kann auch andere Verzeichnisse anwählen und dort dann die Datei (des Browsers den man möchte) auswählen.
<MichaelD> Ich bin das so gewöhnt, dass z.B. der Dateimanager Dolphin fragt mit welchem Prg etwas geöffnet werden soll.
<MichaelD> Man kann sich aussuchen, temp oder zuweisen.
<MichaelD> Aus dem Thunderbird geht das aber nicht, da wird nur das Verzeichnis angeboten.
<bekks> Das geht definitiv.
<bekks> Mach bitte mal einen Screenshot von dem Fenster.
<phil__> hoi
<phil__> wenn ich per openvpn+network manager auf meine "Strato Online Festplatte" zugreife habe ich das Problem, dass Ubuntu anscheinend jeden Traffic über die aufgebaute VPN Verbindung tunnelt.
<MichaelD> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/wqjeydh8/Bildschirmfoto13.png
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto13.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen (at www.imagebanana.com)
<bekks> phil__: Exakt das ist Sinn und Zweck eines VPN.
<phil__> Unter Windows kann ich nebenher noch normal im Internet surfen etc. Kann ich das irgendwo einstellen, dass Ubuntu beide Verbindungen getrennt benutzt, also Internet und VPN getrennt
<bekks> Unter Windows baut man an der Stelle auch kein VPN auf. ;)
<bekks> Man baut mit irgendeinem Client eine Verbindung zu einem bestimmten Server auf, und das war es auch schon. Das was Du da vorhast, ist ein sogenannter Brückenkopf in einem VPN.
<koegs> MichaelD: dann wähl doch einfach mal das binary oder startscript deines opera-browsers aus
<bekks> MichaelD: Klick auf "Durchsuchen" und mach das was koegs vorschlug.
<phil__> mh ok und das ist bei ubuntu nicht möglich?
<bekks> phil__: Das ist prinzipbedingt bei einem VPN Blödsinn.
<MichaelD> koegs, janu, darum geht es ja nicht, Links lassen sich bei mir nicht aus dem thunderbird öffnen, obwohl das in der systemsteuerung eingestellt ist, thunderbird als emalprg und opera als default browser.
<koegs> phil__: bei openvpn kann man in der server-config angeben ob alles übers VPN gehen soll
<koegs> MichaelD: es geht darum, dass thunderbird einfach wissen will mit welchen Programm er den Link öffnen soll, darum sagst du es ihm einfach und diskutierst nicht stunden rum
<MichaelD> koegs: ja genau! - und gerade DAS geht eben nicht!
<bekks> MichaelD: Wieso geht das nicht?
<phil__> koegs, auf den Server habe ich keinen Zugriff. Das ist nur so ne Art Online Festplatte bei nem Hoster der eben den Zugriff per SMB über Openvpn anbietet
<bekks> Klick auf "Durchsuchen" und mach dann nochmal einen Screenshot.
<MichaelD> es wird kein Prg vorgeschlagen sondern nur das Home Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Und dann wählst du das Verzeichnis aus, in dem die Datei deines Browsers liegt....
<MichaelD> Rede ich Chinesisch, oder was !?
<bekks> Oder auch nicht.
<AlbertOlig> hallo zusammen
<spY|da> Hallo, ich hab ne installation von 12.04 lts machen wollen, mit grafischen installer ging das nicht, also hab ich die installation per alternate cd gemacht 
<spY|da> das system will aber ums verrecken nicht starten und haengt sich schon beim kernel auf 
<spY|da> aber kein kernel panik oder sonstiges
<spY|da> auf dem bildschirm hab ich lediglich, die vom kernel erkannte netzwerkkarte und den usb hub stehen 
<spY|da> jemand ne idee was ich da rumprobieren koennte? 
<dadrc> quiet und splash aus
<spY|da> ja daher hab ich ja die kernel messages 
<spY|da> sonst bleibt er nach dem grub schwarz 
<dadrc> mal mit nomodeset oder forcevesa probiert?
<spY|da> statt quiet und splash? 
<spY|da> also in die zeile rein? 
<dadrc> nö, zusätzlich, aber in die Zeile, ja
<dadrc> spY|da, heißt xforcevesa, sorry
<spY|da> mh ich glaube ich habs problem gefunden, wenn ja dann wars banal, ich starte eben nochmals 
<phil__> ok habs gefunden. Man muss im network-manager in den VPN Einstellungen - IPv4 - Routen einen Haken bei "Diese Verbindung nur für Ressourcen dieses Netzwerks verwenden"
<phil__> falls es jmd intressiert :x
<phil__> bekks, was meintest mit "das ist prinzipbedingt bei einem VPN Blödsinn"?
<bekks> phil__: Man möchte ein VPN deswegen bauen um einen Rechner, der physikalisch in einem anderen Netz ist in ein anderes Netz hineinzubekommen. Und zwar sicher.
<bekks> Ein Brückenkopf, so wie Du ihn bauen möchtest führt diese Sicherheit ad absurdum.
<phil__> inwiefern? gibt es irgendwelchen theoretischen Schwachstellen wenn ich auf diese Art auf den Online Speicher zugreife?
<bekks> Es gibt praktische Schwachstellen. Hast du eine solche Verbindung gebaut, kann ein Angreifer, der Zugriff auf deinen PC hat/erlangt ohne Mühe auf deinen Onlinespeicher zugreifen.
<phil__> naja wenn der Angreifer so weit vorgedrungen ist wäre jede Zugriffsart ungeschützt. SFTP etc.
<bekks> Wir reden aktuell von einem VPN. :)
<spY|da> dadrc, dein nomodeset hat geholfen vielen dank 
<bekks> Aktuell hast du mit deinem VPN (wenn Du einen Brückenkopf baust) keine "bessere" Sicherheit als mit SFTP mit gespeichertem Passwort.
<dadrc> spY|da, sehr schön
<phil__> joa hört sich gut an :)
<spY|da> dadrc, kann mir noch jemand schnell sagen worauf der link von /etc/resolv.conf zeigt sagen? 
<bekks> phil__: Nö, hört sich völlig blödsinnig an, weil Dir dein VPN genau keinerlei Sicherheitsplus bietet.
<spY|da> ich hab den link gelöscht 
<dadrc> spY|da, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Apr 27 20:30 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<spY|da> danke
<phil__> tut es sehr wohl. wenn ich z.b mit meinem Laptop in einem Hotel Wlan auf meinen Online Speicher zugreifen will
<bekks> phil__: Versuch mir mal zu erklären, welchen Vorteil die Verschlüsselung eines VPN (welcher Algo?) gegenüber der von SFTP bietet.
<phil__> naja das VPN wird ja nur benutzt um SMB zu tunneln
<phil__> bzw zu verschlüsseln
<bekks> Ein VPN tunnelt.
<bekks> Und das war nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage.
<bekks> SFTP verschlüsselt die S-FTP Verbindung, daher das große S am Anfang. Ein VPN schickt SMB durch einen verschlüsselten Tunnel. In deinem Szenario ist dieser Tunnel kein bisschen besser geschützt als SFTP. Wo ist also der Vorteil?
<phil__> wie siehts mit Dateiverwaltung aus. Ich kenne nicht alle Befehle aber ich würde behaupten per SMB eingebundene Dateien lassen sich besser bearbeiten. z.b. nur einzelne veränderte Bytes in eine Datei schreiben
<bekks> Das ist völliger Unsinn.
<bekks> Das verwendete Protokoll zur Dateiübertragung hat genau GAR KEINE Auswirkung auf die "Bearbeitbarkeit" der übertragenen Daten.
<bekks> Und SMB schreibt alles mögliche, nur garantiert keine "nur einzelne veränderte Bytes". SMB schreibt immer die komplette Datei neu.
<phil__> mh da sagt die c't was anres
<phil__> :
<phil__> Bei
<phil__> der damit nicht zu verwechseln-
<phil__> den von SSH abgeleiteten, nicht
<phil__> mit FTP verwandten Variante
<phil__> SFTP hat man zwar einiges ver-
<phil__> einfacht, so kommt es mit nur
<phil__> einem vorher bekannten TCP-
<bekks> STOP!
<phil__> Port (22) aus, aber die grundle-
<phil__> gende Funktions- und Options-
<phil__> armut bleibt
<phil__> ct 15/10 Thema  Protokolle für die Internet-Festplatte:WebDAV & Co.
<bekks> Ich lese da kein bisschen von dem Unsinn den Du vorhin mit den einzelnen veränderten Bytes behauptet hast.
<Fuchs> phil__: mach das nie wieder, danke. 
<phil__> Das heute verbreitete, von
<phil__> Windows standardmäßig für
<phil__> Datei- und Druckfreigaben ver-
<phil__> wendete Protokoll „Server Mes-
<phil__> sage Block“ (SMB), auch als „Com-
<phil__> mon Internet Filesystem“ (CIFS)
<phil__> bekannt, liefert alle Funktionen,
<phil__> die man von einem lokalen Datei-
<phil__> wegen Zitat oder wegen Spam?
<ibekks> Wegen Spam.
<ibekks> Und ich hab nichts getan :)
<phil__> jo sorry war keine absicht. habe die absätze mit zitiert
<ibekks> ! nopaste > phil__ 
<kubine>  phil__: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<phil__> ack
<Fuchs> phil__: ich empfehle einen gescheiten IRC Client, der Dich bei mehrzeiligen Pastes warnt
<phil__> mhjoa hab xchat drauf...
<MichaelD> Gut ist Xchat oder Quassel, Quassel sieht aus wie Xchat, hat aber den Vorteil, dass überlange Nicks gekürzt werden, je nach dem wo man die Markeirungsleiste gesetzt hat..
<ibekks> überlange Nicks werden von Freenode gekürzt.
<ibekks> Da braucht man keinen IM-Client für :)
<MichaelD> Xchat sollte man aber nicht aus der Programmverwaltung installieren, da ist nur so was nachgemachtes drin.
<MichaelD> das sollte man aus der paketverwaltung machen.
<MichaelD> ansonsten ist "quassel" schon eine gute wahl.
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Chinesisch? ( Zitate von Dir: …Prg… …emalprg… )  hmmm - Ja, Du redest chinesisch. ;-)
<MichaelD> die überlangen nicks werden gekürzt, finde ich super.
<Fuchs> ansonsten sollte man die Clients gerne woanders diskutieren :) 
<MichaelD> jokrebel: das ist irgendwie komisch, ich glaube das 12.04 ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift,
<Black_> hi alle, ich würd gern ein e
<ibekks> MichaelD: Sowohl xchat als auch xchat-gnome finden sich in der Paketverwaltung.
<apollo13> bekks und ibekks?! das ist confusing…
<ibekks> Si :)
<MichaelD> in der Systemsteuerung Opera als Defaultbrowser eingestellt, und Thunderbird macht das nicht mit, naja, das sind keine großen Problemem, deswegen werde ich mir nicht das Leben nehmen, hi.
<ibekks> MichaelD: Thunderbird macht das, wie Dir zwei Leute mehrfach sagten. ;)
<phil__> ibekks, hattest eigentlich noch was während meinem kick geschrieben?
<MichaelD> In der Programmverwaltung steht nur dieses nachgemachte Xchat, jedenfalls bei mir,
<ibekks> phil__: Nichts außer Stop.
<Black_> hi alle, ich will eine sh datei installieren bekomme aber eine fehlermeldung : http://pastebin.com/SESZpwwv  Was muss ich nachinstallieren oder was muss ich ändern ?
<phil__> k
<kubine> Title: black@black-EasyNote-TK85:~/Programme$ sudo sh aXbo_unix_2_0_18.sh [sudo] pass - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ibekks> MichaelD: apt-cache search xchat
<MichaelD> Man kann sich das natürlich mit SYNAPTIC saugen..
<ibekks> MichaelD: Beides ist nur ein Frontend für die Paketverwaltung dpkg.
<MichaelD> ibekks: naja, irgendwann werde ich auch dahinter kommen..
<apollo13> Black_: warum zum teufel führst du das mit sudo aus? damit das system danach so richtig putt ist?
<givengiven> Hi Leute, ich habe versucht das RAID zu bauen aber eine Platte war nicht eingesteckt 
<givengiven> ich möchte diese platte hinzufügen ohne zu syncn
<Black_> ist nur eine software für ein wecker, hört sich dumm an ist aber so :)
<ibekks> givengiven: Du musst syncen.
<apollo13> Black_: das beantwortet meine frage nicht im mindestens
<Black_> apollo13, wie soll ich es dann installieren ?
<givengiven> das RAID wurde also degraded (unabsichtlich)    hm also kein weg an synchn vorbei :-(
<apollo13> Black_: das weiß ich nicht, aber ein ding das du nicht kennst mit sudo ausführen ist selbstmord
<ibekks> givengiven: natürlich nicht.
<givengiven> ibekks: okay danke
<Black_> apollo13, ich kenn das programm von windows her
<|ludste|> hallo, kurze Frage: gibt's qgis (geogr. Software) nicht unter 12.04 (precise)?
<apollo13> Black_: das beantwortet die frage noch immer nicht: "warum führst du das mit sudo aus" -- wenn du die frage nicht beantworten kannst solltest du keine programme aus fragwürdigen quellen installieren
<Antiqua> Black_, 64bit ubuntu und die java-dings erwartet einen 32-bittigen xserver?
<ibekks> ludste: apt-cache search qgis
<ibekks> Antiqua: nein. Einfach nur kein Zugriff auf den X Server des Users dank sudo.
<|ludste|> in älteren Version, z.B. 10.04 (lucid), gab's das aber ...
<ibekks> ludste: Hast du den obigen Befehl eingegeben?
<Black_> Antiqua, kann ich irgend wie was änderen, das es trotzdem ausgeführt wird ? 
<apollo13> Black_: die anleitung lesen und nicht einfach rumprobieren
<Antiqua> Black_, probier mal ibekks tip mit ohne sudo
<|ludste|> klar, auch unter synaptic (ähnlicher Befehl)
<Antiqua> wenns dann noch nicht geht, kommt evtl. meine vermutung doch ins spiel (wenn du ein 64-bit ubuntu hast)
<Black_> Antiqua, ich hab ein 64-bit und nun ?
<ibekks> Antiqua: Das ist dem X-Client egal.
<apollo13> |ludste|: dann musst auf der qgis seite gucken obs ne ubuntu version gibt und die dann installieren
<ibekks> Black_: Führ es ohne sudo aus.
<Antiqua> ibekks, ich kenn zufällig java-installer, denen das nicht egal ist :)
<Antiqua> Black_, aber erstmal wirklich ohne sudo probieren
<apollo13> Antiqua: das ist aber hier zumindest (noch) nicht der fall ;)
<ibekks> Antiqua: Bei einem 32bit X Server und einer 64Bit Java App hast Du recht, umgekehrt nicht.
<Black_> Antiqua, hab es eben probiert, selbe meldung
<|ludste|> hab ich, oneiric gibts ...
<|ludste|> sorry, für oneiric 
<ibekks> ludste: Pakete für falsche Versionen können dein System zerstören.
<|ludste|> hmm, d.h. nicht installieren?
<apollo13> also ich find auf deren seite precise repos, du musst irgendwie woanders gucken
<Antiqua> ibekks, der yEd-installer ist so ein dings, der geht nicht auf 64-bit, weil er 32-bit-xsrver erwartet :
<ibekks> ludste: Es ist dein System, verbieten können wir das nicht ;) Nur warnen.
<apollo13> Black_: dann lies mal die fehlermeldung und befolge die tipps dort
<Black_> apollo13, ich kann das programm installieren ohne gui, aber öffnen lässt es ich trotzdem nicht 
<apollo13> Black_: würde mich nach dem sudo rumgehaue jetzt auch nicht mehr wundern…
<givengiven> ibekks: mdadm sagt die platte ist kein raid device  aber fsdisk sagt es gehört zum raid
<Black_> so jetzt hab ich es installiert ohne sudo bei programmstart : http://pastebin.com/wwQpR3eh
<kubine> Title: black@black-EasyNote-TK85:~/aXbo$ '/home/black/aXbo/aXbo research' testing JVM - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> Black_: nunja, lad ne version des programms runter, dass deinem system entspricht
<ibekks> givengiven: fdisk sagt das garantiert nicht. Es sagt nur, dass der Partitionstyp auf softeis gesetzt ist, aber nicht, ob diese Partition zu einem RAID gehört oder nicht.
<Antiqua> apollo13, vermutlich gibts die premiumsoftware nur in 32-bit :)
<Black_> apollo13, es gibt nur diese version
<Antiqua> Black_, die firma hat doch sicher ein support-portal, da mal nachfragen 
<Black_> okay Antiqua dann muss ich mich wohl mit den leutz auseinandersetzen, dachte es ging irgend wie anders zu lösen 
<apollo13> naja nen jre mit 32 bit support installieren, aber ob es sowas gibt!?
<ibekks> :P
<givengiven> ibekks: noch frage, wenn ich einfach ein neues system aufspiele und dann nach den platten suchen lass muss ich nicht synchen oder?
<ibekks> Doch.
<ibekks> Du kommst dank des degraded nicht um den Sync herum.
<givengiven> ibekks: hm du versehst mich da schon richtig, das raid war nie defekt nur eine platte hatte keinen strom deswegen wurde es als degraded angezeigt
<givengiven> ibekks: am raid an sich wurde nie was verändert
<ibekks> Doch. Es wurde degraded.
<givengiven> ibekks: hm ok das heißt formatiern und neu synchen
<givengiven> verdammt
<bekks> Was genau ist am sync so schlimm für Dich?
<bekks> Anschmeissen, laufen lassen, fertig.
<bekks> Und formatieren hilft da nichts gegen den Sync. Du müsstest, wenn, dann das gesamte Array zerstören und neu aufbauen.
<bekks> Und auch das braucht dann wieder einen Sync.
<givengiven> ibekks: mdadm sagt das die platte nicht hinzufügen kann weil es kein "md device" ist
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du da ganz genau?
<bekks> Und was ist die vollständige Fehlermeldung?
<givengiven> ibekks: das Raid wurde unter 9 LTS server augesetzt, ich habe jetzt 64 bit Desktop 12.04 LTS installiert
<bekks> Es gab niemals einen 9er LS.
<bekks> *LTS
<deem> 9 LTS?
<givengiven> ibekks: eine 9er version mit LTS 
<bekks> Die gab es nie.
<deem> die letzte lts war 10.04
<bekks> Die davor war 8.04.
<MichaelD> das war der größte fehler deines lebens.
<bekks> MichaelD: Lass bitte diese konstruktiven Kommentare, danke.
<givengiven> ibekks:hm dann wird es eine 9.04 gewesen sein sicher weiß ich es nicht meh
<MichaelD> bekks: du mich auch!
<MichaelD> oh, jetzt bin ich aber beleidigd..
<MichaelD> Mann, wie schlimm..
<jokrebel> :  MichaelD: . http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln 
<kubine> Title: IRC › LocoTeam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at tinyurl.com)
<bekks> givengiven: Und die Fehlermeldung, vollständigerweise, lautet wie?
<givengiven> bekks: device does not appear to be md device
<bekks> givengiven: Kannst Du bitte den Befehl den Du ausführst und die _gesamte_ Fehlermeldung in einen pastebin packen?
<givengiven> bekks: hat sich erledigt  jettt gehts
<jokrebel> MichaelD: Ungefragte Querys mit Beleidigungen mach es _nicht_ besser. Eine kleine Stummschaltung für Dich damit Du Dich auf Den Regellink konzentrieren kannst.
<givengiven> bekks: das kommt davon wenn man nur ab und zu was mit linux macht und dann wieder nicht und dann die reihenfolge des befehls vertauscht :-(
<jokrebel> MichaelD: So, ich hoffe Du weist es zu schätzen, dass Du auf den Spruch hin, nicht gleich nen dauerhaften Komplettausschluß bekommen hast und benimmst Dich jetzt den Regeln entsprechend. _Noch_ nen Warnschuß wirst Du nicht erhalten.
<MichaelD> ach weißt du, wir sind alle nicht perfekt, mal einen lockeren Spruch machen ist ja nicht so schlimm, ich bin so ein kerl von nebenan mit dem man Pferde stehlen kann (wenn welche da sind).
<MichaelD> Glaube das oder lass es..
<Noggo> hallo
<Noggo> kann ich ubuntu mit unity als desktop dazu bewegen meine google kalender im kalender oanel anzuzeigen
<Linuxsusefan> hallo zusammen, ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 mit gnome 3 als arbeitsumgebung. ich habe jedesmal das problem das ich nach einem sauber durchgelaufenem update samt nachgekommener aufforderung des neustarts, beim loggin des nutzers zwei anläufe nehmen muss. beim ersten start wird die gnome-shell nicht korrekt ausgeführt und ist nicht verwendbar. außer dem mauszeiger tut sich da nichts. beim zweit versuch des login, wähle ich aktiv "
<Linuxsusefan> gnome" aus und starten dann nach eingabe des passwortes den desktop .... erfolgreich. jemand ähnliches festgestellt?
<Linuxsusefan> desweiteren kann ich mein system nur maximal drei mal s2disk ausführen, beim vierten versuch hängt sich das system auf und ich muss via tty1 einloggen und reboot ausführen. hardware und treiber von nvidia.
<MichaelD> mir wurde gesagt, dass ich hier nichts sagen darf.
<MichaelD> Ist das wirkllich so !?
<MichaelD> Linux Päpste dürfen hier eine Frage stellen, geht das als Normalsterblicher auch !?
<koegs> MichaelD: hier darf jeder Fragen stellen, die etwas mit dem Support von Ubuntu zu tun haben, alles andere wird üblicherweise in #ubuntu-de-offtopic behandelt
<MichaelD> koegs: en eindruck habe ich aber nicht, ja keinen fehler machen..
<k1l> MichaelD: wenn du nur trollen willst, kannst du direkt draussen bleiben! benimm dich entsprechend der regeln, die für _alle_ gelten.
<MichaelD> #ich wurde diesbezüglich heute schon belehrt..
<koegs> gut, ein Grund mehr sich daran zu halten, die Verwarnung hast du ja schon gekriegt
<MichaelD> achwas, ich bin ganz freundlich..
<MichaelD> nabend erstmal..
<koegs> MichaelD: dann ist das Thema damit hier gegessen, wenn du dich ernsthaft über etwas beschweren möchtest, kannst du gerne in den channel #ubuntu-de-op kommen um darüber zu reden
<MichaelD> ich lese ma ein bisschen..
<MichaelD> ich weiß gar nicht was ihr mit mir habt.
<MichaelD> beschweren will ich  mich nicht, worüber denn !?
<MichaelD> ich mag einfach nur mitlesen...
<koegs> MichaelD: ich sagte, das Thema ist damit HIER gegessen, verstanden?
<dreamon> Kann ich über die STRG+ALT+F1 konsole eine gui anwendung starten, welche unter STRG+Alt+F7 laufen sollen?
<vectory_> !lof
<vectory_> !log
<kubine> vectory_: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<dreamon> vectory_, ?
<vectory_> dreamon: wo find ich das log?
<dreamon> Welches log? Hier auf dem Channel?
<vectory_> ja klar
<dreamon> Wenn du dich nochmal einloggst steht es im Header meines Wissens
<vectory_> dem topic, sozusagen, aber du irrst
<k1l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ vectory_ 
<kubine> Title: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> und es kommt von chanserv beim joinen als entrymsg
<vectory_> aso, das im statuswindow -_-
<vectory_> danke
<dreamon> Kann ich über die STRG+ALT+F1 Konsole eine gui Anwendung starten, welche unter STRG+Alt+F7 laufen sollen?
<vectory_> wenn noch nichts auf F7 läuft?
<vectory_> oder in einer session?
<dreamon> Will Beispielsweise skype von der externen SSH verbindung aus starten.
<vectory_> das dürfte zumindest mit ssh -x gehen, aber dann hast du es auf dem ssh client laufen -_-
<dreamon> vectory_, Achso das geht gar nicht, das ich die Gui steuere, weil ich da gar nicht dran komme? Aber ich sehe mit ps alle Processe die in der Gui laufen.. Oder sehe ich das mal wieder falsch?
<vectory_> ne, stimmt schon, aber mir wurde mal gesagt, man könne kein programm von tty1 aus auf tty2 starten lassen
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend ! ich versuche FFmpeg neu zucompilieren auf 10.04 was heist 14pakete not upgradet (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 14 not upgraded.)
<vectory_> das heißt?
<IchGuckLive> ist das die Aktualisierungsverwaltung 
<k1l> IchEsseDichAuf: dist-upgrade machen
<IchGuckLive> die meldete sich nach sudo apt-get update
<k1l> !apt > IchGuckLive 
<kubine>  IchGuckLive: Informationen zu APT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT
<IchGuckLive> ok
<vectory_> k1l: er will ein neues ffmpeg, keinen neuen gesamten desktop -_-
<vectory_> .oO(oder doch?)
<koegs> vectory_: dist-upgrade installiert keine neue ubuntu-version
<k1l> vectory_: kein release upgrade
<dreamon> IchGuckLive, Hab auch schon mal die neueste ffmpeg compiliert.. gibt eine schöne Anleitung. Habe das damals auf dem ffmpeg channel im topic gelesen wies gemacht werden soll
<IchGuckLive> https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuideLucid
<kubine> Title: UbuntuCompilationGuideLucid – FFmpeg (at ffmpeg.org)
<k1l> IchGuckLive: jo, dann bei problemen am besten an die wenden mit dem kompilieren
<IchGuckLive> es läuft ja alles
<IchGuckLive> Danke 
<ring0> vectory_, du meintest wohl -X da -x forwarding ausschaltet ;)
<vectory_> oh
<tic77> Hallo, wie kann ich den load average eines ubuntu servers über einen gewissen Zeitraum visualisieren?
<bunyip> z.z. sind da 14 drin, davon 10 0 ahnung
<computer1> hmm gbts hier sowas wie nen taskmanager?^
<k1l> tic77: monitoring software suchst du
<k1l> computer1: suchst du den systemmonitor?
<k1l> computer1: oder systemüberwachung
<tic77> k1l: kannst du mir namen geben über die ich mich schlau machen kann?
<k1l> tic77: einfache google suche bringt z.b. sowas hier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers#Monitoring
<kubine> Title: Servers - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Kann man bei 12.04 diese Fehlermeldung, welche gemeldet werden sollen, abschalten? 
<dadrc> dreamon, apport deaktivieren
<dadrc> in /etc/default/apport
<dreamon> dadrc, Danke. Hat funktioniert
<MichaelD> eine Frage zu mobile Breitband bei 12.04,
<MichaelD> unter 11.10 ging das unter "automatisch verbinden".
<MichaelD> bei der neuen version wird nur "aktiviren" angeboten,
<MichaelD> alles kein problem, aber kann man das machen, dass das mobilfunkmodem beim starten automatisch connectet ?
<k-zuker> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rpcbind/+question/185320 so einen ziemlich ähnlichen Bug habe ich nach einem upgrade. 
<kubine> Title: Question #185320 : Questions : “rpcbind” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<k-zuker> Allerdings folgt noch die ganze zeitr beim booten [xxx.xxx.xxx] Buffer I/O error on dev fd0, logicl block 0
<k-zuker> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<k-zuker> kubuntu bootet nicht mehr. ich sitze hier an meinem laptop.
<k-zuker> daher kann ich nichts pasten...
<k-zuker> naja und vor den Zeilen steht halt    rpcbind: Cannot open '/run/rpcbind/portmap.xdr' file for reading, errno 2 (No such file or directory)
<k-zuker> hat da jemand eine Idee?
<k-zuker> was hat mein diskettenlaufwerk für Probleme oder rpcbind?
<vectory> rcpbind hat nen bug, steht in dem launchpad artikel. was mit deinem floppy laufwerk ist, weiß ich nicht
<vectory> s/rcpbind/portmap/
<k-zuker> aber er fährt ja nicht mal hoch 
<k-zuker> die ganze Zeit wechseln sich diese Zwei Fehlermeldung im loop ab, die mit fd0
<k-zuker> hat rpcbind nnix mit Buffer I/O error on dev fd0, logicl block 0 zu tun?
<k-zuker> ha, problem gelöst, im BIOS das Diskettenlaufwerk deaktiviert.
<vectory> k-zuker: hast du denn eines?
<k-zuker> ja, aber irgendwie ist die Mechanik vom Tower defekt :/
<tioan> Abend, hat hierzu jemand nen tipp? http://twitpic.com/9rqp30
<kubine> Title: Twitpic - Share photos and videos on Twitter (at twitpic.com)
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-02
<dreamon_> Hat mir jemand einen Tip, woran es liegen kann, das auf einem 12.04 beim Anklicken von Herunterfahren. Unity Gui geschlossen, wird. Aber im Login von lightdm rauskommt und nicht die Kiste ganz herunterfährt wie es sein sollte.
<deem> das hatte ichauch mal, da waren glaube ich irgendwelche rechte verfrickelt. ich komm nur grade nicht drauf, was da kaputt war
<deem> vielleict faellts mir ja ein
<dreamon_> deem, Einer hat was geschrieben das /etc/group schuld sein könnte, aber was hat er nicht genauer geäußert.
<dreamon_> deem, Ein "shutdown -h now" ermöglicht ein herunterfahren. Was aber der Button "Herunterfahren" normalerweise aufruft weiß ich nicht. sonst würd ichs in der Konsolen mitloggen
<spY|da> fehlende rechte koennen aus einer nicht vorhandenen gruppenzugehörigkeit resultieren oder einem nicht richtig gestarteten ck, dbus 
<dreamon_> spY|da, Der PC gehört einem der Behindert ist. Er macht in der Konsole nix. Ich frag mich ob ers auch grafisch verfummeln kann.
<spY|da> dreamon_, ich habe keine ahnung 
<Fussel> dreamon_, grafisch in "eigenschaften/zugriffsrechte" evtl.? so hab ichs selber schonmal geschafft
<deem> normalerweise brauchst rein gar keine rechte, wenn dbus mit der ck-session richtig gestartet wird. hier hab ich zb keinerlei rechte, ausser audio ich kann trotzdem einwandfrei herunterfahren
<deem> ach. gar nicht mehr da...
<bullgard6> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/files-autorun.html spricht von einem "Media tab" im Nautilus. Was ist der Nachfolger davon in Ubuntu 12.04? 
<kubine> Title: Open an application when you plug in a device (at help.ubuntu.com)
<niklasfi> bullgard6: guck mal unter systemeinstellungen->system->informationen->wechselmedien
<bullgard6> niklasfi: Ja, das ist "was". In DConf-Editor ist auch "etwas". Weißt Du, warum das von Nautilus weggenommen wurde? 
<niklasfi> bullgard6: nein
<bullgard6> niklasfi: Danke!
<bullgard6> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden: "Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04: Unter GNOME werden USB-Datenträger nach dem Einstecken automatisch erkannt und es erscheint ein Symbol auf dem Desktop, über das der Datenträger eingehängt werden kann. " Das klappt bei meiner Festplatte unter Ubuntu 10.04.4. Wieso erhalte ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 mit derselben...
<bullgard6> ...Festplatte aber die  Meldung: "Einhängen der Festplatte nicht möglich. Error creating mount point. No such file or director"?
<bullgard6> +y
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Du redest von einer externen USB-Festplatte?
<bullgard6> ja
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Ich hab zwar Unity und nicht Gnome am laufen, da klappen aber USB-Laufwerke problemlos. Hast Du genauere Fehlermeldungen für uns? (zB. aus den Logs)
<bullgard6> jokrebel: /var/log/syslog: "Jun  2 13:31:35 T61 kernel: [31282.906899] scsi6 : usb-storage 1-3:1.0; Jun  2 13:31:35 T61 mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 6 was not an MTP device; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31283.904957] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     WDC WD15 EARS-00Z5B1           PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31283.906674] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0; Jun  2...
<bullgard6> ...13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.136345] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 2930277168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.50 TB/1.36 TiB); Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.137172] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.137181] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 34 00 00 00; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.137928] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't...
<bullgard6> ...support DPO or FUA; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.152487]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3; Jun  2 13:31:36 T61 kernel: [31284.157783] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk"
<jokrebel> *seufz* _alles_ und in nem Pastebin wär besser.
<lun4tic> Hi, bekommt man http://software.opensuse.org/download/package?project=isv:ownCloud:community&package=owncloud-client dazu irgendwo gpg keys her? Kenne die nötigen Befehle aber es heißt immer er findet den entsprechenden Key nicht.
<kubine> Title: software.opensuse.org: Install package isv:ownCloud:community / owncloud-client (at software.opensuse.org)
<catweazle> lun4tic: da ist doch nirgendwo ein key oder bin ich blind
<lun4tic> naja wenn ich das repo einbinde und update mache beschwert er sich das kein key dafür da is
<lun4tic> und wenn ich den anhand der ID importieren will sagt er es gibt keinen
<catweazle> dann schmeiss das repo raus und installier das eine Paket per hand
<lun4tic> is suse zu doof um nen key zu erstellen und auf den server zu packen??
<lun4tic> ich mein irgendwie müssen die ihre eigenen pakete doch auch authentifizieren
<catweazle> für sich selber haben die ja einen 
<lun4tic> und den kann man dafür nich nutzen?
<lun4tic> weil geht doch nur um den server
<catweazle> nimm einfach die Zeile aus den sources, der hängt sonst immer bei jedem update
<chonkmonk> moin, jmd da, der sich mit dualboot-verschlüsselung auskennt? speziell mit der 'simplen variante' aus dem uu-forum 
<chonkmonk> problembeschreibung hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dualboot-verschluesselung-win7-ubuntu-12/
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Verschlüsselung Win7/Ubuntu 12.04 › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> chonkmonk: ich mach das immer anders
<chonkmonk> wie denn? :)
<koegs> windows ganz normal mit truecrypt verschlüsseln, Ubuntu in LVM mit dmcrypt, aber grub in die boot-partition installieren, nicht in den MBR
<koegs> dann kriegst du beim booten den truecrypt-loader, da drückst du escape statt dem passwort
<koegs> dann kriegst du ne auswahl von partitionen, da kannst du dann die boot/grub2-partition wählen
<chonkmonk> koegs: also bei der installation die grub-in-den-mbr verneinen und stattdessen /boot wählen? das hat mir die installation schonmal verweigert
<koegs> ja, aber nicht /boot eingeben, sondern /dev/sda5 (oder was deine boot-partition ist)
<chonkmonk> genau, habe ich auch getan. bei mir ist noch das ding, dass win auf /dev/sda leigt, ubuntu samt /boot aber auf /dev/sdb. kann das damit zusammenhängen?
<koegs> eigentlich nicht
<chonkmonk> hmm. dann probier ich das einfach nochmal
<chonkmonk> danke erstmal 
<koegs> gerne
<koegs> fand ich so immer am einfachsten, kein gefummel und das hat auch ein kumpel hingekriegt, chonkmonk 
<chonkmonk> doch noch eine frage: gerade ist win mit TC verschlüsselt, aber nicht bootbar, da eine neue ubuntuinstallation den MBR geschreddert hat. d.h. eine neue win-installation samt TC-verschlüsselung müsste gemacht werden und dann noch die ubuntu-installation, oder? 
<koegs> zu Win kann ich da leider nix sagen :)
<koegs> aber ich würde sagen, wenn du den MBR vorher nicht gesichert hast, wäre das am "einfachsten"
<chonkmonk> jau, na dann auf ein neues
<seemawn> hi
<tic77> Hallo, nach einem Neustart startet jedes Mal der apache im Hintergrund obwohl der zuvor per "service apache stop" beendet wurde. Wie deaktivere ich diesen dauerhaft?
<vectory> warum willst du den deaktivieren? der läuft bestimmt nur auf loopback
<tic77> weil das eine der sachen sind die ich nicht benötige, aber allgemein würde mich das auch intressieren wie ich solche sachen dauerhaft deaktiviere
<chonkmonk> koegs: noch da? grub-installation nach /boot (/dev/sda3) ist fehlgeschlagen. die fehlermeldung: "grub install /dev/sda3" ist fehlgeschlagen. hast du eine idee? mit welcher ubuntu-version hast du es gemacht?
<leszek> hi
<koegs> chonkmonk: eigentlich mit jeder version seit 10.04
<koegs> was für eine partition ist /boot?#
<chonkmonk> /dev/sda3
<koegs> normal ext4 unverschlüsselt?
<Seymour> Huhu
<chonkmonk> ext2, aber unverschlüsselt
<Seymour> Kennt jemand einen Bildbetrachter, bei dem man weitgehend ohne maus auskommt?
<Seymour> Nur mit den Cursortasten durch Verzeuichnisse scrollen kann?
<koegs> hm, und du installierst mit der normalen alternate-cd?
<chonkmonk> ja
<koegs> auf irgendeiner der consolen sieht man doch die richtigen fehlermeldungen, kannst du da mal schauen?
<chonkmonk> öööh...jetzt kann ich nicht folgen. habe leider die install auch schon beendet (mit installation in den MBR). habe also gerade eine funktionierendes dualboot mit unverschlüsseltem win und verschlüsseltem ubuntu
<koegs> dann probier mal aus dem laufenden ubuntu eine grubinstallation nach /dev/sda3
<chonkmonk> einfach grub install usw. nach dev/sda3, oder muss ich den vorher noch irgendwie aus dem MBR rauspulen?
<koegs> einfach grub-install nach /dev/sda3 und danach update-grub
<chonkmonk> okay, ich versuchs
<koegs> du wirst aber auch noch in windows den mbr überschreiben müssen
<chonkmonk> aber der überschreibt sich doch sowieso, wenn ich da truecrypt drüberlaufen lasse, oder? bis dahin wäre doch der abschnitt "windows-bootloader nutzen" aus diesem artikel nützlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<chonkmonk> muss jetzt erstmal wlan zum laufen bringen, bevor ich die grub-installation  machen kann. apropos: grub2 oder grub legacy?
<koegs> hm, hast recht
<koegs> grub2
<chonkmonk> ok
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich sämtliche Links die man eingerichtet hat, anzeigen zu lassen?
<koegs> dreamon: find hat afaik eine option um "links" zu finden
<dreamon> koegs, Danke ich werd mal nachschauen.. 
<dreamon> koegs, find / -type l -exec ls -l {} \;      
<yan__> hallo. ich habe die kubuntu desktop-cd herunterladen und gebrannt. nach dem booten fehlt aber die option "Kubuntu ohne Installation ausprobieren". woran kann das liegen? ich möchte die live cd verwenden
<jokrebel> yan__: Schon ne Checksum getestet? 
<leszek> yan__: meines wissens nach sollte der erste eintrag das system hochfahren als live system und dann kannst du sagen ich möchte installieren oder lieber testen
<chillkroete> hallo zsm 
<chillkroete> ich hab da nen problem.. bin noch recht frischer ub.user ..
<chillkroete> und zwar komme ich seit heute mittag nicht mehr per wlan ins netz.. 
<chillkroete> also verbindung zum router ist existent und pingen kann ich ihn auch
<chillkroete> aber weiter raus ist nicht mehr möglich
<chillkroete> kann mir jmd sagen was da los ist? oO
<leszek> chillkroete: ich vermute mal falscher dns gesetzt. Google anpingen klappt also z.B. nicht oder ?
<chillkroete> jop
<leszek> schau mal bitte was in /etc/resolv.conf als nameserver eingetragen wurde
<leszek> im normalfall sollte die ip zum router drinnen stehen
<chillkroete> wenn ich grep nameserver /etc/resolv.conf eintippe erhalte ich -> nameser: 193.175.213.171
<deem> ist das die ip deines routers?
<chillkroete> nein
<chonkmonk> koegs: grub-install will nicht. ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408697/  
<chonkmonk> /boot habe ich vorher via mount nach /mnt eingehängt
<ben1u> chillkroete: und was steht bei dir unter Verbindungsinformationen, wenn du es aus dem Panel aufrufst?
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe grub-install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> chillkroete: Der ist wohl down. Warum nutzt Du nicht einfach den Standard-DNS über Deine Router?
<deem> hm.. 193.0.0.0 sollte eigentlich public erreichbar sein
<deem> chonkmonk: nicht sda3 nur sda
<chonkmonk> es geht ja darum GRUB nach /boot zu bekommen, im MBR ises ja bereits
<koegs> deem: nein
<ben1u> bei mir stimmt die /etc/resolv.conf nicht mehr, die richtige DNS IPs sehe ich nur aus den Verbindungsinformationen vom nm-applet
<chillkroete> unter den verbindungsinformationen steht als vorgaberouter & als dns mein homerouter
<koegs> chonkmonk: --force
<koegs> das hätte man aber auch mal lesen können :)
<deem> koegs: hoe? grub muss doch in den mbr und nicht in ne partition?
<koegs> deem: es geht um dualboot mit verschlüsselung
<koegs> und da bevorzuge ich die methode grub2 in die /boot partition zu schreiben
<deem> asoooo... dann hab ich nix gesagt. da muss grub natuerlich in die partition
<deem> vermutlich windows mit truecrypt?
<chonkmonk> schön, scheint geklappt zu haben. no errors reported, update-grub ist auch durchgelaufen. un nu?
<chonkmonk> deem: ja 
<ben1u> chillkroete: also steht da die 193.175.213.171 unter vorgaberoute und primärer dns gleichermassen?
<deem> chonkmonk: um ubuntu zu booten drueckst du im truecrypt bildschirm esc. zum windows booten einfach das passwort eingeben
<chillkroete> nein, da steht die 192.168.xxx.xxx
<chillkroete> in der resolv.conf steht die 19.175.213.171
<chonkmonk> mmh noch ist windows nicht verschlüsselt, hoffe das die reihenfolge nichts ausmacht
<deem> chonkmonk: sollte egal sein
<chonkmonk> I try ;)
<deem> truecrypt schreibt sich in den mbr und grub sitzt ja jetzt schon in der partition
<chonkmonk> und das sich das connected passiert automatisch?
<deem> du kannst ubuntu aber erst wieder booten, nachem truecrypt im mbr sitzt
<chonkmonk> ok
<deem> truecrypt versucht automatisch von anderen platten/partitionen zu boten, wenn es das windows nicht entschluesseln kann
<deem> sprich, wenn du esc drueckst
<leszek> chillkroete: machs ganz einfach. sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf und ändere die ip einfach manuell auf deinen router oder gleich direkt auf 8.8.8.8 und speichere dann ab
<chillkroete> k
<leszek> chillkroete: danach sollte das funktionieren
<chillkroete> ich versuch mal 
<chillkroete> mom
<deem> chillkroete: du solltest nano nutzen, nicht vi. is einfacher
<leszek> ich hoffe du kannst vi bedienen, ansonsten nimm nano, pico oder sonst einen editor deiner wahl
<chillkroete> vi sollte klargehen
<leszek> gut
<chillkroete> was nehm ich denn als domain & search? 
<jokrebel> Also in meiner "resolv.conf" steht nur 127.0.0.1 und mein.netz
<ben1u> soweit ich weiß, wenn man /etc/resolv.conf manuell bearbeitet, dann setzt der NM diese bei der nächsten Verbindung wieder zurück
<leszek> chillkroete:  kannst du auch auf deinen router setzen
<chonkmonk> demm & koegs: und nun wieder die große frage, singleboot oder multiboot?
<chillkroete> muss ich dann nen reboot machen ?
<leszek> ben1u: ja das stimmt, da werden wir später aber mal schauen ob der das wirklich macht. Ich vermute dass sich nen proxy oder vpn da reingeschrieben hat
<leszek> chillkroete: nein nicht
<koegs> singleboot
<chillkroete> ok, funzt wieder
<leszek> :)
<jokrebel> Natürlich sollte man auch die einstellungen im Netzwerkmanager überprüfen, dass da bei DNS nichts eingetragen ist.
<chillkroete> ich danke recht herzlich =)
<leszek> chillkroete: wenns nach einem reboot nicht mehr klappt, dann schau nochmal im Netzwerkmanager genau ob du da nicht was falsches eingetragen hast
<chillkroete> wo kann ich denn im nm überhaupt den dns eintragen
<chillkroete> nutz 12.04
<chillkroete> da hab ich aber nichts von dns gelesen
<leszek> chillkroete: wenn du vpnc oder einen anderen vpn client (nicht über den netzwerkmanager) benutzt, musst du das unter Umständen nach jeder benutzung machen, wenn du wieder im heimnetz bis
<leszek> t
<chillkroete> musste ich doch aber vorher auch nicht.. das war heute zum ersten mal so.. -.-
<leszek> chillkroete: In den Verbindungseinstellungen zu der Verbindung mit deinem WLAN
<leszek> chillkroete: oh. Ich kenne das nur so und gar nicht anders, wenn man vpnc nutzt
<chillkroete> nutze ciscos vpn
<chillkroete> also den anyconnect
<ben1u> chillkroete: unter IP4-Einstellungen>Methode:Automatisch(DHCP), nur Adressen
<chillkroete> jop, habs gerade gesehen
<chillkroete> ^^
<chillkroete> danke
<chillkroete> war vorher auf vollautomatisch 
<chillkroete> ok, dann lass ich das jetzt so
<jokrebel> chillkroete: Rechtsklick auf das NM-Symbol - Verbindungen bearbeiten - je nach dem ob WLAN oder Kabel auswählen - Bearbeiten - IPv4-Einstellungen 
<chillkroete> klappt ja 
<chillkroete> thx, done =)
<chillkroete> und dann nochmal ne andere frage.. ^^
<chillkroete> damit schlage ich mich schon länger rum.. 
<chillkroete> ich utze gelegentlich skype. wenn ich das kontaktlisten-fenster bei 10.04 geschlossen habe dann wurde es ins panel minimiert
<ben1u> Werden bei euch unter update-manager auch keine Änderungsbeschreibung angezeigt?
<chillkroete> bei 12.04 wirds einfach geschlossen und ich bekomme es nicht mehr geöffnet
<ben1u> bei mir steht da bisher fast immer "Die Änderungsprotokolle sind noch nicht verfügbar."
<leszek> chillkroete: schau dir mal diesen artikel hier an, da wird glaube ich ne lösung beschrieben: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-indicator-for-qt-applications.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Indicator For Qt Applications (Skype, VLC, Etc.) In Ubuntu 11.10 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<leszek> chillkroete: ums kurzum zu erklären. Tray Icons gibts unter Ubuntu nicht mehr, das Unity macht alles über Indicatoren
<chillkroete> ok.. 
<chillkroete> dann versuch ich mcih mal dran...
<deem> chonkmonk: ich heisse uerigens deem und nicht demm ;P
<chonkmonk> war ein vertipper ;) sry
<Fuchs> chonkmonk: die Tabulatortaste ist was ganz feines
<leszek> dafür gibts die wichtigste taste am pc tab
<ben1u> ich habe dann da einen Link stehen: http://ubuntuone.com/4NcsDWQwqaO5HbBC8JT3ip
<Minipluto> chillkroete: hast du Skype über die Paketverwaltung installiert?
<chillkroete> nein, manuell
<ben1u> und wie gesagt, es ist fast immer so. Das ist doch ein Bug oder nicht?
<RedNifre> Guten Abend...
<RedNifre> Habe gerade ein etwas komisches Problem
<chonkmonk> fuchs: klär mich auf? 
<RedNifre> Ich habe eine externe Festplatte mit 1TB, auf der ein ca 400MB großes zip-archiv liegt.
<Fuchs> chonkmonk: schreib die ersten paar Buchstaben eines Nicks und druecke Tabulator
<RedNifre> Wenn ich es entpacken will kommt aber "E_FAIL", was wohl bedeutet, dass ich zu wenig Speicherplatz habe
<Fuchs> chonkmonk: wenn Dein Programm das nicht kann, dann willst Du ein anderes
<RedNifre> Auf der Platte ist aber genug Platz. Was kann ich tun?
<Minipluto> chillkroete: habe nur gefragt weil mich das mit dem Skype-Icon gewundert hat, denn ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, dass ich da in 12.04 extra etwas für machen musste. Aber ich habs über die Paketverwaltung (Canonical-Partner) installiert.
<chonkmonk> :D ah das erklärts. nee kann meins nich
<sdx23> RedNifre: E_FAIL ist der Error, dass ein Failure aufgetreten ist, nicht? :)
<sdx23> RedNifre: _Wie_ versuchst du es zu entpacken?
<RedNifre> per 7z e Volume.7z.001
<RedNifre> sind viele kleine 2GB große dateien
<RedNifre> habe mich vorhin vertippt, gesamt sind das etwa 400 GB gepackt.
<sdx23> Und das ist welches Dateisystem, auf der Platte?
<RedNifre> Das ist ext4
<RedNifre> war vorher ntfs
<RedNifre> Ich hoffe sehr, dass unter ext4 jetzt nicht signifikant weniger platz zur verfügung steht
<yan__> jokrebel, leszek: danke für die antworten. checksum habe ich nicht getestet. die würde mir ggf sagen, ob die daten nicht korrekt sind? ansonsten: es erscheint der eintrag "installieren", aber nicht der andere
<sdx23> Tut es nicht. Außer ggf. 5% für root, aber das könnte man zur Not auch abstellen.
<RedNifre> also die platte war ntfs, ich hatte ca. 400mb an daten drauf, die habe ich auf der platte gezippt, die zip-archive auf verschiedene rechner verteilt, die platte auf ext4 formatiert, die archive zurück kopiert und jetzt kriege ich sie nicht entpackt.
<RedNifre> Gnnh, meine wieder GB statt MB.
<RedNifre> Die Fehlermeldung ist arg nichtssagend: Processing archive: Volume.7z.001
<RedNifre> Error: E_FAIL                
<RedNifre> Gibt es ein super tolles programm, dass jedes archiv erfolgreich entpackt?
<sdx23> p7zip schon probiert? Und: Warum nimmst du überhaupt so'n bescheuertes Format?
<RedNifre> Weil mir das Format hier vorher im Chat empfohlen wurde?
<sdx23> Das war eine klare Fehlempfehlung.
<RedNifre> Welches empfiehlst du?
<chillkroete> also das mit dem sni-qt geht trotz vorhandener installation nicht
<sdx23> Abhängig vom Anwendungsfall. Meist ist gz nicht verkehrt, bzw. reicht vollkommen aus.
<chillkroete> schließe ich die kontaktliste wird es in den hintergrund geschlossen.. läuft aber weiter
<RedNifre> ach, du meinst das zip-format?
<RedNifre> das habe ich wegen des passworts genommen
<RedNifre> habe ja meine daten auf mehrere fremde rechner verteilt.
<ben1u> chillkroete: ist bei mir auch so
<chillkroete> öffne ich die skype-anwendung per starter fragt er mich nach einer neuen anmeldung, was aber nicht geht (logischer weise) da skype noch als prozess im hintergrund läuft
<ppq> rar ist auch nett, wenn man viele teilarchive machen muss und die fehleranfällig überträgt (paritätsdaten ftw). nur eben leider nicht frei
<sdx23> RedNifre: dann solltest du das beim Entpacken auch mitangeben. Zumal p7zip auch danach fragt.
<RedNifre> hm, im moment fragt es mich nicht sondern sagt nur unknown suffix "Dateidieichangebe"
<chillkroete> hmm.. lässt sich das prob iwie lösen?
<chillkroete> will ja nicht immer erst die skype-prozesse killen müssen um dann wieder meine kontaktliste öffnen zu können...
<ben1u> chillkroete: ich verstehe dein Problem nicht, wenn du die Kontaktliste schliesst per X, dann wird Skype in den Panel minimiert und vom Panel kannst es wieder in den Vordergrund holen.
<chillkroete> nein, es wird halt leider nicht ins panel minimiert
<chillkroete> genau da liegt das prob..
<chillkroete> ;)
<dreamon> chillkroete, Hab nicht alles von dir gelesen, hier ist skype auch etwas trotzig wenn man die Kontaktlise sehen will. Muß im Panel Linksklick machen und aktivieren.. dann kann ich in der Taskleiste die Kontakte aufmachen. Sonst kommts hier auch nciht
<ben1u> hmm, und wenn du Skype komplett entfernst und dann auch canonical-partner Quelle installierst?
<RedNifre> Könnt ihr noch andere Entpack-Programme empfehlen?
<dreamon> chillkroete, Welches grafische Oberfläche verwendest du?
<ben1u> s/auch/aus
<RedNifre> Oder gibt es irgendwas was man bei E_FAIL machen kann?
<sdx23> RedNifre: p7zip ordentlich aufrufen, oder 7z mit der Passwortoption. Das fragt nicht von alleine.
<RedNifre> habe ich doch
<RedNifre> also 7z mit -pblabla
<RedNifre> wie wäre es denn ordentlich mit p7zip?
<sdx23> ohne Sonderzeichen im Passwort?
<RedNifre> richtig
<chillkroete> mE ist es gnome..
<dreamon> Gnome3?
<RedNifre> ich bin etwas irritiert, p7zip erkennt das .7z.001-suffix nicht
<RedNifre> und ignoriert deswegen die datei
<RedNifre> ohne suffix findet es die dateien aber nicht
<RedNifre> datei .7z.001 hat im nautilus ein anderes icon als die ganzen anderen dateien, es müsste also schon die richtige datei sein, oder?
<chillkroete> wie finde ich das denn raus welche vers. das ist?
<dreamon> chillkroete, Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<chillkroete> hab einfach die ubuntu 10.04 upgedatet auf lts 12.04
<dreamon> chillkroete, Und du hast links diese neue Unity Leiste?
<chk> hi
<chillkroete> jo
<chillkroete> finde ich auch eher uncool... 
<chk> wie kann ich eine camera (nikon coolpix s3100) per ptp mounten?
<dreamon> chillkroete, Nunja. Ich hab hier kein Unity am laufen. (mag es nicht) .. Ich habe gnome-panel nachinstalliert. und bei Reboot gnome-classic ausgewählt. Dann kann man mit Super+ALT+Rechte Maustaste das Panel wie gewohnt anpassen.
<dreamon> chillkroete, Was aber nicht heißen soll das du es auch so machen mußt. Soll Leute geben die mit Unity gut klar kommen.
<RedNifre> Vermutlich muss ich die Dateien wohl als verloren betrachten.
<chillkroete> ok.. und wie kriege ich da was ins panel? bei 10.04 war das ja alles kein prob
<dreamon> chillkroete, Wenn du das so installiert und gestartet hast, wie ich geschrieben hatte, dann sollte es dir ziemlich bekannt vorkommen.
<chillkroete> also einfach apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<chillkroete> und dann nach reboot gnome-classic wählen?
<dreamon> chillkroete, genau.
<chillkroete> ok
<chillkroete> ich versuchs mal..
<dreamon> chillkroete, Wichtig ist noch.. das du mit Super+Alt+Rechte Maustaste.. zum Panel hinzufügen kannst..
<dreamon> chillkroete, Rechtsklick alleine Reicht nicht.
<dreamon> Manchmal ist es auch Alt+RechteMaustaste.. mußt du testen.
<chillkroete> super = ctrl`?
<dreamon> chillkroete, Super!(WindowsTaste)
<chillkroete> ah, k
<dreamon> Ich hab das am Laufen, skype Symbol wird angezeigt.
<chillkroete> nachm reboot fragt er aber gar nicht nach gnome-classic..?
<dreamon> chillkroete, da wo du das Passwort eingibst, ist ein rundes Symbol.. da draufklicken und auf gnome-classic gehen.
<chillkroete> ah, ok
<chillkroete> verstehe
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe über Ubuntu-Users Tryton wegen dem deutschsprachigem Interface installiert. Es wirkt mit den Demo-Daten etwas träge. Hat jemand eine Alternative mit deutscher GUI?
<chillkroete> geht, danke.. nur skype will nicht
<chillkroete> muss jetzt aber auch weg
<chillkroete> danke euch für die hilfe ! =)
<dreamon> chillkroete, Probiermal das Benachrichtungsapplet hinzuzufügen.. das sollte schon gehen
<chonkmonk> deem & koegs: es hat funktioniert! :D danke an euch
<ben1u> Kann mir jemand bei meiner Sache helfen? Siehe 20:08
<jokrebel> ben1u: Da war ich nicht da. Wenn es schon 2 Stunden her ist darfst Du gerne nochmal alles erzählen, wenn Du bisher keine brauchbare Hilfe bekamst.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: 20:08:09 < ben1u> Werden bei euch unter update-manager auch keine Änderungsbeschreibung angezeigt?
<dAnjou> ben1u: bei mir gibts auch fast nie welche
<dAnjou> aber das is schon ewigkeiten so
<ben1u> ja genau seit 12.04 ist es so, aber erst seit es realesed wurde, als es noch beta war ging es wunderbar
<jokrebel> Muss ich glatt mal aufpassen, wenn die nächsten Updates anstehn.
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-03
<daswort> Wie sorge ich dafür das regex nicht als Teil eines Dateinnamen verwendet wird?
<Anonymous221_Num> [paste:408717:frage bzgl fragen ;)]
<Anonymous221_Num> oups falsch kopiert glaub ich ;)
<Anonymous221_Num> [paste:408717:frage bzgl fragen]
<Anonymous221_Num> Frage : wie koppiert man Paste : ? :D
<daswort> Als Link damit es jeder öffnen kann? Oder im uu-Forum? Anonymous221_Num 
<Anonymous221_Num> jo dacht ich grad auch ;) hatte nur oben paste angeklickt weil meine frage schon so lang war^
<Anonymous221_Num> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408717/
<kubine> Title: frage bzgl fragen ;) › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Dein ernst? Bitte stell die Frage anstatt die Frage zu pasten. Zumal die nicht lang ist.
<Anonymous221_Num> naja hab ständig kleine fragen, wie jetzt grad zb ob ich nich besser xchat ect instalier. oder ob die vorinstalierten genauso gut sind^
<daswort> Hmm, du meinst Empathy?
<Anonymous221_Num> 1. tag ubuntu ;) und muss viele programme neu suchen, welche die besten sind für dass os. und wie man mansche sachen einstellt ;) ich könnte dass meiste auch ergoogeln, oder selber rausfinden. aber die meisten wissen schneller ne anwort^- jo empathy
<Anonymous221_Num> dass ist super direkt in der leiste oben alles, aber kann cih da acuh xchat und so reinmachen? ^ und besser kde oder gnome ? xD
<daswort> Empathy ist für IRC nicht wirklich gut zu gebrauchen. Ich würde Xchat allein deshalb empfehlen weil es explizit auf IRC ausgerichtet ist, Das macht die Benutzung angenehm
<Anonymous221_Num> ok danke, kann man das auch da oben reinverlinken? das alle chats msn, xchat gruppiert werden?
<daswort> Oder du benutzt Pidgin das kann IRC bessser. Ich vertrete aber die Meinung: Eine Aufgabe = Ein Programm.
<Anonymous221_Num> xchat hab cih in windows meistens benutzt, nur find die leiste handlich :)
<daswort> Du meinst das Messaging-Menü? Das mit dem Brief?
<Anonymous221_Num> jo mit de memail symbol
<Anonymous221_Num> wo man direkt status für alles auf einmal ändern kan, die funktion is zb gut^
<daswort> Ach das meinst du.
<daswort> Keine Ahnung.
<Anonymous221_Num> ich bin in icq fb msn skype irc sonst brauch ich noch trillian oder so^
<daswort> Aber der Status ist heute in IRC eher unbedeutend geworden IMHO
<Anonymous221_Num> ja jenachdem was für channels
<Anonymous221_Num> ich bin inca 20 irc chans
<Anonymous221_Num> ach ich schau mir nochma an :D^
<Anonymous221_Num> nach stundne lang configs suchen wird man faul :D
<daswort> Andere Frage?
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm im mom keine wichtige, mir fällt halt oft irgndwas ein, und find dass dan nicht oder so. wo ich nur kurz was fragen muss. und wusste nich ob dass erlaubt ist^
<Anonymous221_Num> wo ich etwas finde der so, wenn ich nachm suchen 5-10 min es selber finde, aber jemand mir in 1 sec die antwort sagen könnte ;) so fragen meint ich halt hehe bin mal wieder weiter installieren :9 danke für die hilfe
<daswort> Klar, besonders wenn so wenig los ist.
<daswort> 12.04 Ubuntu (Unity) & erstes "Linux"?
<Anonymous221_Num> ja eiglt schon, hatte es mal ganz kurz drauf und früher mal kurz backtrack, aber dass hab ich nich richtig benutzt
<Anonymous221_Num> oh würdest du kde oder gnome empfehlen? die schau ich mir jetzt mal an ;) noch garnich raus was das genau is^
<Fussel> wie wärs mit unity? :)
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm davon hab ich noch nix gehört xD dass sind doch verwaltungs programme oder? zum anordnen ect ?
<Anonymous221_Num> es sollte für 1x42" und 2x 24" gut funktionieren :D
<daswort> Ich habe eine Zeit Gnome 3 genutzt war aber ziemlich langsam. Bin gerade auf XFCE. KDE ist super, allerdings komme ich damit nicht zurecht. Muss das mal richtig Einrichten sodass es mir gefällt. Denn KDE ist supi.
<daswort> 42"? Sprichst du von Reifen :D
<Fussel> uffz, drei monitore
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm dann test ich jetzt erstmal kde :D
<Anonymous221_Num> werd mir die eh alle anschauen, aber erstmal eins^ ja 42" ist der hauptmonitor
<daswort> Fernseher?
<Anonymous221_Num> ja 
<Fussel> welchen desktop einem gefällt muss man durch eigenes testing wohl rausfinden
<Anonymous221_Num> jo hab halt grad ca 4x win7 crashs hinter mir  ;) bin froh dass es endlich mal läuft ohne probleme
<daswort> Eindeutig, zudem Schluss bin ich auch gekommen, Habe vor Jahren als alles noch neu war auch andere gefragt, aber bringen tut das nicht.
<daswort> Ob wohl es ganz gut ist etwas einfaches zu nehmen und nicht kleich awesome zu installieren :D
<Anonymous221_Num> normal google ich immer alles^ aber mach ich schon ununterbrochen seit wochen hehe :D
<Fussel> oder fluxbox :)
<Anonymous221_Num> so computer probs hatte ich noch nie ;) vermutlich wegen hardware und 64bit denke ich..
<Anonymous221_Num> 3 tb daten verloren lol
<Fussel> autsch, tragisch wenn keine backups gemacht werden
<Anonymous221_Num> jo ich hol mir 5x4 tb raid server wenn die platten noch was günstiger werden
<daswort> Entweder kennst du das Akronym "lol" nicht, oder du hattest wirklich wichtige Daten :D Etwa 3 TB Linux-Distros
<Anonymous221_Num> nas halt zuhause ;9
<daswort> RAID ist kein Backup!
<Anonymous221_Num> aber es wird doch gesichert oder? also nur wenn alle platten auf einmal kaput gehen ist alles weg?
<Fussel> daten auf ne festplatte, und in nen tressor, und dann nochmal und zu nem kumpel :D
<Anonymous221_Num> naja nicht alles daten wichtige, aber auch viele geschäfts sachen
<daswort> Ja, aber es kann auch sein das Daten auf einer der Platten "verotten" und das RAID nicht mehr hergestellt werden kann.
<Anonymous221_Num> dass war aber nich soviel gb ;) dass mach ich mir jetzt auf mehreren usb sticks und platten^
<Anonymous221_Num> ist aber doch eher sehr unwarscheinlich denke ich? die werden da ja auch glaube ich gekühlt oder? in so nem nas^ muss mich noch genauer informieren ;) 
<Fussel> je nach dem wie wichtig die daten einem sind, stopft man die nicht nur in nen nas
<Fussel> ich frag mich aber, was windows dafür kann, dass die futsch gegangen sind? nas mit windows? *staun*
<Anonymous221_Num> ne ich hab ja noch kein nas ;)
<Anonymous221_Num> dass war nur ne normale platte 2tb und noch 750 und 500. ich hab alle verschlüsselt gehabt mit truecrypt, und dann per pwoer off neustart, und während der windows reperatur nochmal ;) und hatte kein hash backup. danach ist mir windows aber mehrmals abgekackt, glaub 4 odr 5 mal unterschiedliche gründe ;)
<Anonymous221_Num> aber dass war nicht wiederherzustellen ohne den hash backup glaub ich, hab ewig gesucht und gefragt ;)
<daswort> Fussel: wenns ein Raid war wundere ich mich nicht.
<daswort> Windows + RAID + Suchmaschine ergeben  einen lustigen Abend :D
<Anonymous221_Num> dass war kein raid, dass wil ich halt machen
<Fussel> hrhr daswort :)
<Anonymous221_Num> weil ich 14tb musik archivieren will
<Anonymous221_Num> wäre doof wenn die irgendwan alle weg is
<Anonymous221_Num> die hab ich zum glück noch auf nem server^
<Fussel> dann hophop, n backup machen
<daswort> Ich frag mich ja immer wo Leute so viele Daten her haben. Sammler? 
<Anonymous221_Num> naja es gibt auch 120 tb server mit daten
<daswort> hehe http://hashbackup.com ?
<kubine> Title: Your Page Title (at hashbackup.com)
<daswort> hmm, scheint als hätte das Programm keine Lizenz, steht zumd. nicht im tgz 
<Anonymous221_Num> sry war eiglt ja garkeine frage mehr^ ich wollt eiglt jetzt nur kde mal testen :D ^ die wichtigen daten mach ich wohl per usb backup. 14tb mit 100kb/s uploaden wäre mühsam. und einen server mit guter geschwindigkeit ist teuer^
 * daswort fragt lieber nicht warum man einen Server mit 14 TB Musik hat.
<Anonymous221_Num> natürlich nur studioaufnahmen :D 
<Anonymous221_Num> hmm wenn ich später kde gnome ect paralel laufen lassen wil, ist es da egal welches ich uzerst drauf mach?
<Anonymous221_Num> also dass ich beim start unterschiedliche wählen kann meine ich
<daswort> Willst du nicht, das kann es sein das es Probleme mit dem Themes (GTK,Qt, Mauszeiger etc) kommt. Aber ja theoretisch egal. Allerdings ändert sich bei der Nachinstallation nicht der Splashscreen, also schau ob du blaues kubuntu oder lilanes ubuntu am start haben willst. 
<daswort> Eigentlich nichts schlimmes kann einen aber nerven, wenn man optisch sehr nervös ist.
<Anonymous221_Num> hmmm, icih will auf jedenfall mal jedes testen nich direkt aber in paar wochen wenn ich mich etwas besser auskenne ;)
<dreamon_> Habe gerade mit -> dpkg --get-selections > selections -> dpkg --set-selections < selections -> dselect install remove -> auf den anderen PC installieren wollen.
<dreamon_> Nun hab ich festgestellt das es doch zu viel zeug ist was er da installiert.. und habe die selections Datei editiert. 
<dreamon_> Muß ich das selektierte wieder irgendwie deselektieren, weil er mir wieder alles installieren will, obwohl ich die Liste verkleinert habe.?
<dreamon_> Hat sich erledigt
<Ardalrian> Guten Morgen! :-)
<tic77> Hallo, mit welchem Befehl kann ich beobachten wann und wie sich eine Textdatei verändert, also Zeilen hinzugefügt werden?
<sdx23> tail -f, ggf. auch inotify. Das ist bisher nicht ausreichend spezifiziert.
<k1l_> und diff
<petri> hi. nun habe ich mir unter ubuntu12.4 noch cinnamon installiert. allerdings ist das (gnome?) menü größer als meine vertikale Bildschirmauflösung von 600px auf dem eeepc. kann man irgendwo die höhe des menues einstellen?
<k1l_> petri: damit wendest du dich am besten beim betreiber des cinnamon ppa
<effchen_bone> ich brauch mal wieder hilfe!
<effchen_bone> ganz komischer Fehlet
<effchen_bone> t
<effchen_bone> r
<petri> kil, hat der auch einen chat? oder muss ich das mit google rausfinden? (ausserdem dachte ich das das eher an ubuntu/gnome liegt)
<effchen_bone> wenn ich mein Laptop hochfahren will kommt: error: ELF header smaller than expected.
<effchen_bone> grub rescue
<effchen_bone> was tun?
<k1l_> petri: sry, aber das wird nicht offiziell von ubuntu unterstützt. und connamon ist eine shell (so wie unity oder die gnome-shell)  schau doch mal dort, wo du das her hast
<effchen_bone> ich hatte nichts schlimmes vorher gemacht
<k1l_> !wf > effchen_bone 
<kubine>  effchen_bone: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<petri> k1l_, linux magazine :) ich google dann mal.
<petri> danke schön
<effchen_bone> kubine: es ist ubuntu 12
<bekks> ! bot > effchen_bone 
<kubine>  effchen_bone: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<k1l_> petri: dann schau mal welches ppa du da benutzt hast (das sollte man eh vorher wissen) und wer das betreibt. 
<effchen_bone> ey verwirrt mich nicht so :-)
<bekks> effchen_bone: Bitte beantworte die Fragen, die kubine exemplarisch nannte.
<effchen_bone> bekks: hab ich doch
<bekks> effchen_bone: Du hast EINE der Fragen beantwortet. Kubine nannte noch wesentlich mehr.
<effchen_bone> welche ist noch offen?
<effchen_bone> wenn ich mein Laptop hochfahren will kommt: error: ELF header smaller than expected.
<bekks> "Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so?"
<effchen_bone> seit eben
<bekks> Und wann genau kommt das? "Beim Booten" ist ein Zeitraum von schlimmstenfalls mehreren Minuten.
<effchen_bone> eigentlich gleich nach dem anmachen
<bekks> "Seit eben" ist keine brauchbare Auskunft über das, was Du vorher gemacht hast, was dann dazu führte, dass die Fehlermeldung kommt.
<effchen_bone> vorher hatte ich nur runtergefahren
<effchen_bone> nichts besonderes installiert
<petri> k1l_,  habe es dann über ubuntuusers... da gibts dann einfach den install button. aber ich werde das schon rausfinden.
<effchen_bone> aber es waren bestimmt wieder aktuallisierungen dabei
<effchen_bone> aber da weiß ich natürlich nicht welche
<effchen_bone> ich komme also nicht bis zum anmeldeschrm
<TheInfinity> google weiss da mehr. klingt nach grausam fehlgeschlagenem grub2 update.
<k1l_> ich würde auch mal spontan den grub2 neu installieren mit ner live cd/stick
<effchen_bone> also ubuntu auf usb installieren?
<k1l_> nein
<effchen_bone> oh
<effchen_bone> was dann?
<k1l_> lies doch mal was ich geschrieben hae
<effchen_bone> wie installiere ich ein live stick?
<effchen_bone> was ist das?
<k1l_> effchen_bone: das habe ich nie vorgeschlagen
<bekks> effchen_bone: Hast du ein CD Laufwerk?
<effchen_bone> nein
<bekks> Wie hast Du Ubuntu installiert?
<effchen_bone> über usb
<k1l_> effchen_bone: du sollst ein live-ubuntu-system booten, damit du den grub2 neu installieren kannst
<bekks> Also weisst Du, was ein Ubuntu auf einem USB Stick ist.
<effchen_bone> ja
<effchen_bone> :-)
<bekks> Warum fragst du das dann?
<effchen_bone> weil ich nicht wusste das das live heißt
<effchen_bone> warum seit ihr so kritisch?
<effchen_bone> also, ich mach erst Mal son stick ferig
<bekks> Mit der "Live CD".
<bekks> Daher das "live".
<k1l_> effchen_bone: du scheinst dich nur 5 sekunden konzentrieren zu könne und sagst sachen, die niemand vorgschlagen hat. deswegen. nimm dir einfach mal zeit zum durchatmen und dann mit ruhe an das problem heranzugehen
<effchen_bone> k1l_: wenn ich für dich solche sachen sage, dann nur um zu verstehen worum es gehr
<effchen_bone> t
<k1l_> effchen_bone: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<effchen_bone> ok, das müsste ich gleich hinbekommen
<effchen_bone> k1l_: wie installiere ich dann grub2 neu?
<bekks> ! grub2 > effchen_bone 
<kubine>  effchen_bone: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> drot unter reperatur und dann im abschnitt_ reperatur mittels desktop-cd
<effchen_bone> ok danke
<effchen_bone> uiui schon ganz schön elementar
<effchen_bone> ich muss mich noch mal an euch wenden
<effchen_bone> ich habe nun ubuntu auf dem stick und starte davon
<effchen_bone> soll ich nun try ubuntu oder install ubuntu wählen?
<dadrc> kommt drauf an, was willst du machen?
<dadrc> try ubuntu ist Live-CD, verändert nichts an deiner Platte
<effchen_bone> grub reparieren
<dadrc> Try
<effchen_bone> ok
<bekks> Install hast Du damals gewählt, als Du deinen Rechner installiert hast.
<japplo> grub reparieren ist einen Versuch Wert
<effchen_bone> wäre nett wenn mich dabei einer live begleiten würde
<effchen_bone> ich öffne nun das terminal :-)
<bekks> Es steht doch alles in dem Artikel.
<effchen_bone> jaja
<bekks> Lies Dir den Artikel vorher komplett durch, und frag dann einfach die Dinge, die Dir unklar sind.
<effchen_bone> öh
<effchen_bone> wie finde ich raus wie meine partiton heißt?
<effchen_bone> hdd
<effchen_bone> hdd0 ist es nicht
<Aurora_Beta> sudo fdisk -l
<Aurora_Beta> ... zeigt zumindest erstmal alle Partitionen an welche Ubuntu erkannt hat
<effchen_bone> muß erstmal das - suchen :-)
<coc00n> effchen_bone,  df -h
<coc00n> zeigt partitionen mit belegung an
<Aurora_Beta> wenn du nun wissen willst welche Partition wo eingebunden ist, zeigt der Befehl "mount" an wo was eingebunden ist
<bekks> effchen_bone: Welche Partition suchst du denn?
<bekks> Aurora_Beta: Das tut df auch ;)
<effchen_bone> eigentlich die einzige die ich hab
<Aurora_Beta> Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht! Darauf ein <your_name> ...
<effchen_bone> habe df probiert
<effchen_bone> meine 360 gb wird da nicht angezeigr
<effchen_bone> t
<effchen_bone> nur kleinere
<japplo> grub neu zu installieren ist gar nicht so einfach - find ich 
<effchen_bone> Find ich auch
<effchen_bone> ich soll ja laut anleitung das hier einGeben 
<effchen_bone> sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt 
<effchen_bone> hmmm
<k1l_> effchen_bone: X und Y musst du anpassen
<effchen_bone> ja....
<k1l_> ist aber auch erklärt im text. aber du musst den mal _lesen_
<effchen_bone> nur welches ist die relevante...
<bekks> Das steht im Text :)
<koegs> steht doch eigentlich alles recht detailiert im wiki-artikel beschrieben
<koegs> den sollte man in RUHE lesen, vor allem weil das keine Hoplahop-Aktion ist
<k1l_> X benennt die festplatte und Y die partition. 
<japplo> ich hatte vor einiger Zeit durch Spielerei mein Grub zerschossen. Hat bestimmt 1 Stunde gedauert bis es wieder lief 
<k1l_> japplo: das ist schön, hilft aber nicht weiter :/
<effchen_bone> und ich hab nicht mal mit gespielt
<japplo> vielleicht nimmt er sich dann etwas mehr Zeit ;-)
<effchen_bone> die kommandos um sich die festplatten anzeigen zu lassen sind ja wohl ein witz :-)
<effchen_bone> sed -ne 's/.*\([sh]d[a-zA-Z]\+$\)/\/dev\/\1/p' /proc/partitions 
<effchen_bone> dod
<effchen_bone> lol
<bekks> Was ist daran witzig?
<effchen_bone> die ganzen Zeichen find ich nicht mal :-)
<bekks> MAn kann das ja auch kopieren...
<k1l_> effchen_bone: copy und paste.
<effchen_bone> ... gute idee.. :-)
<k1l_> du hast doch da nen live system gebootet :X
<bekks> Und dir wurden zwei andere Methoden bereits genannt.
<effchen_bone> ach aber am laptop geht nun wlan nicht
<bekks> Dann steck ein Kabel ein.
<effchen_bone> puhfff
<effchen_bone> ...
<effchen_bone> erstmal haben
<effchen_bone> ok, also die platte ist gemountet (wenn man das so sagt)
<Aurora_Beta> jo
<effchen_bone> wann ich nun wie es in der anleitung steht grub installieren will kommt eine fehlermelduns
<effchen_bone> g
<effchen_bone> cannot creat 915resolution.mod
<effchen_bone> permission denied
<effchen_bone> ah
<Aurora_Beta> ah?
<bekks> Man mounted keine Festplatten, sondern nur Partitionen.
<effchen_bone> muss ich wohl auch mit sudo ausführen
<Aurora_Beta> Höchstwarscheinlich
<effchen_bone> nun kann er boot grub nicht finden...
<bekks> Wie wäre es zur Abwechslung mal mit vollständigen, exakten Fehlermeldungen?
<effchen_bone> danke, mach ich später, habe ich grad keinen nerv zu
<effchen_bone> vielen dank
<effchen_bone> eins noch... wenn ich einfach ubuntu neu installiere... sind dann meine Daten vielleicht noch da?
<bekks> Wenn Du nur eine Partition hast - nein.
<basti> habe versucht mit checkinstall die svn version von mplayer zu installieren. im laufe dieses prozesses habe ich leider als version der svn "1" angegeben. jetzt meckert das system: http://nopaste.info/cdcc817cfd.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<basti> deinstallieren kann ich es leider auch nicht mehr
<basti> wie kriege ich es nun hin die abhängigkeiten wieder aufzulösen bzw die ursprüngliche mplayer version wieder zu installieren?
<japplo> hast sschon versucht zuerst libavcodec53 zu deinstallieren?
<japplo> libavcodec-extra-53 
<basti> ja, dann kommt das: http://nopaste.info/9f2d985324.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<geser> was passiert bei "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<Fuchs> es flickt Dinge, wenn es was zum Flicken gibt
<koegs> ich glaub die frage ging eher an basti
<Fuchs> geser: details stehen in man apt-get, suchen (/ Taste) nach --fix-broken 
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> ich doof
<koegs> :)
<Fuchs> man ignoriere mich   *tapst davon*  danke koegs 
<geser> ja, war an basti gerichtet
<Fuchs> jap, sorry :) 
<basti> das hier: http://nopaste.info/512eb71b34.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<geser> hmm, kannst du mplayer deinstallieren, oder meckert da apt/dpkg auch?
<basti> http://nopaste.info/f245d5ecf6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<japplo> im schlimmsten Fall musst du wohl die ganzen Pakete wo Abghängigkeiten haben zu libavcodec-extra-53 zuerst deinstallieren. Das ist wohl die Methode mit dem "Hammer", eventuell geht es aber auch einfacher
<geser> ich überlege, ob ein "sudo dpkg -P mplayer" da weiterhelfen würde und apt das ganze hinterher wieder reparieren lassen
<basti> na super: http://nopaste.info/4520366a93.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<geser> basti: sofern kein anderer Supporter mir jetzt wiederspricht, versuchen wir es mal mit "sudo dpkg -P mplayer"
<jokrebel> basti: Warum bist Du als root unterwegs? Was ist denn das überhaupt für Linux?
<japplo> wird immer mehr... aber es ist alles nur Multimedia Zeugs
<basti> jokrebel, sudo -i
<basti> geser, http://nopaste.info/ba9a6f53cf.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<basti> jokrebel, und: ubuntu 12.04
<geser> basti: dann mit etwas mehr Zwang: sudo dpkg --force-depends -P mplayer
<basti> geser, es wir gerade eine menge deinstalliert. mal schauen was dann geht
<basti> alles wieder schön. merkzettel: vorsichtig mit checkinstall bzw systemfremden paketen
<yan> hallo, ich habe wie hier beschrieben: http://bit.ly/K1hJ5E versucht von 10.04 auf 12.04 zu aktualisieren. jetzt fahre ich den rechner hoch und stelle fest: ich habe nun 10.10. weiß jemand warum? und könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich nun am schnellsten auf 12.04 komme?
<kubine> Title: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 via the Terminal | Liberian Geek (at bit.ly)
<bekks> yan: Ja. Update 11.04, dann Update auf 11.10, dann auf 12.04.
<tic77> Hallo, ich schalte per "iptables -A INPUT -s 123.123.123.123 -j ACCEPT" funktioniert das auch wenn ich anstatt der IP eine dyndns adresse eingebe?
<ppq> yan: die anleitung beschreibt nicht, wie man von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgradet (lts-upgrade), sondern wie man von 10.04 auf 10.10 upgradet (normales upgrade).
<jokrebel> yan: Das wär einfacher gegangen; nun aber wirst Du wohl den Weg über 11.04, 11.10 nehmen müssen.
<bekks> tic77: Nein.
<tic77> bekks: ist es möglich sowas zu realisieren? wenn ja wie?
<yan> bekks, ppq, jokrebel: puuh. genau das wollte ich ja vermeiden. der titel des artikels ist ja "Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04"
<yan> mist
<yan> also drei mal mehrere stunden? 
<ppq> yan: ja, die anleitung ist fehlerhaft
<bekks> tic77: Verwende die IP.
<ppq> yan: am einfachsten und schnellsten dürfte es sein, ubuntu 12.04 neu zu installieren und dein backup einzuspielen
<yan> ppq: ich glaube das möchte ich nicht, weil ich zu viel rumgebastelt habe
<ppq> yan: das lts --> lts upgrade wird übrigens erst ab mitte juli funktionieren, wenn 12.04.1 raus ist
<yan> ah..
<jokrebel> yan: Da hättest Du den update-manager mit einer Option aufrufen müssen, dann wäre das LTS-Upgrade (welches es erst bei 12.04.1 offiziell gibt) schon vorher möglich gewesen.
<yan> ok, danke für die hinweise. so was ärgerliches
<ppq> yan: achso. naja, je mehr du rumgebastelt hast, desto höher ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, beim upgraden probleme zu kriegen, backups sind also sowieso unerlässlich. kannst es dann ja mal probieren, schrittweise bis 12.04 zu gehen
<yan> also dann vielen dank für die hinweise
<dreamon_> ppq, interessant. Danke für info
<yan> ich denke ich probiere es mal schrittweise. wenns doof ist, mache ich neu..
<jokrebel> yan: Hab es noch nicht probiert mit meinem LTS-Rechner, weil ich da warten will bis das _offiziell_ ist, aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise sieht doch etwas anders aus, als die "Anleitung" die Du benutztest. Tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und bevorzuge in Zukunft besser das Ubuntuusers-Wiki.
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<japplo> hatte letzte Woche Unity auf einem Toshiba Laptop installiert. Core 1,6 GHz 1024MB RAM, Intel 3100
<japplo> lief grotenlangsam, selbst mit 2D
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, bei Ubuntu 12.04 Remmina erscheint bei der Verbindung zu einem MS Terminalserver nur kurz für 1-2 sec der Anmeldeschirm und danach verschwindet dieser wieder ohne jede Meldung. 
<superhonk> Ich habe bisher nur tsclient genutzt und hier nie Probleme gehabt.
<jokrebel> japplo: Nun ja 1,6 GHz ist jetzt kein Rennauto mehr, aber _grotten_lahm kann ich nicht bestätigen.
<catweazle> bei dem Laptop würde ich aber auf einen c2d tippen jokrebel
<catweazle> das sollte schonlaufen wie Schmids Katze aber vielleicht ist der korrekte Grafiktreiber nicht geladen
<japplo> ja trotzdem. Unity ist langsamer als alles andere (Kde hatte ich nicht getestet)
<catweazle> die gnome-shell lief flüssig?
<japplo> naja, besser jedenfalls als Unity
<japplo> das ist auf meinem Rechner aber auch so 
<japplo> Unity ist nochmal eine Ecke langsamer
<japplo> aber 2D lief im VGL zu 3D etwas besser
<catweazle> die grafik von meinem Schlepptop ist nochmal ne ecke langsamer g945 chipsatz aber mit unity ist er trotzdem schnell
<japplo> catweazle: man kann allerdings auch nur vergleichen, wenn man überhaupt weiß wie sich schnell anfühlt ;-)
<catweazle> kannst ja mal glasen-hardt fragen ob das noch aktuell ist http://www.glasen-hardt.de/?p=1439
<kubine> Title: Bugfix gegen schlechte Unity-Performance unter Ubuntu 11.10 « Glasens Blog (at www.glasen-hardt.de)
<japplo> was dann bei 2D aber wieder nicht funktioniert hat, der Launcher konnte kein Autohide
<jokrebel> .oO( so ist das aber alles ein stochern im Nebel )
<jokrebel> Was ist das denn für Grafikkarte und welchen Treiber nutzt Du?
<japplo> Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich Ubuntu auf einem Rechner mit Geforce 4 installieren wollen. Das war noch schlimmer
<japplo> gar kein 3D mehr weil es keinen Treiber mehr gibt. Und 2D lief auch langsam
<bekks> Was für eine Karte ist das...?
<bekks> Achso, die GF4 - da gibts noch Treiber :)
<jokrebel> japplo: Für mich klingt das (vielleicht täusche ich mich ja!) momentan eher nach "ich will jammern" als nach "gibt es da vielleicht doch eine Lösung"
<japplo> bekks: wo denn? Im Wiki steht, es diese nicht mehr unter 12.04 funktionieren
<chonky> moin, gestern wurde mir hier schon sehr geholfen. es geht um dualboot-verschlüsselung, die cih gestern auch endlich zum laufen bekommen habe (vorgehen siehe letzter post hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dualboot-verschluesselung-win7-ubuntu-12/). bei der aktualisierung von ubuntu hat es mir nun aber den TC-bootloader zerschossen. den kann ich mittels rescuedisk wieder herstellen, aber das win-passwort wird dann nicht mehr er
<chonky> kannt und ubuntu kann er auch nicht mehr booten. weiß jmd in welcher datei ich rumpfuschen muss, damit das beim kernelupdate nicht passiert?
<kubine> Title: Dualboot-Verschlüsselung Win7/Ubuntu 12.04 › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenLue> soo jetzt aba
<BenLue> kann mir jmd sagen wie das Tool heist das Facebookeinträge in Ubuntu anzeigen laesst?
<jokrebel> Browser? *renn*
<BenLue> neeee?
<bekks> Doch.
<BenLue> Als Popup oben links
<BenLue> Ich kann Konten hinzufuegen
<BenLue> ist das gwibber?
<jokrebel> BenLue: Starte gwibber über das terminal und schau ob sich das öffnet was Du meinst ;-)
<sdx23> xwininfo und Fenster anklicken.
<superhonk> Habe mir nun erstmal mit Linux Remotedesktop weitergeholfen da ich den TS-Client in der Softwareverwaltung nicht mehr gefunden habe.
<jokrebel> superhonk: Teamspeak-Client? Find ich hier mit Synaptic schon auf 12.04.
<superhonk> jokrebel: Werde mal nachlesen was das ist, danke. Ist das richtig, das der TS-Client somit nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, da er in der Softwareverwaltung nicht mehr auftaucht?
<jokrebel> superhonk: ist TS-Client was anderes? Meinst Du mit Softwareverwaltung das Ubuntu-Software-Center?
<superhonk> jokrebel: Ja, ich sehe es gerade selbe Missverständnis. Ich meinete TS-Client ---- Terminalserver Client. Ja Ubuntu Software Center meine ich.
<ben1u> Wieso funktioniert "notify-send "Hallo!" nicht über ssh?
<ben1u> "notify-send "Hallo!" "
<ben1u> will, dass es die Meldung Hallo oben rechts anzeigt unter Ubuntu 12.04 Unity3d
<ben1u> aber tut es nicht
<BenLue> hmmm gwibber wars nicht. da brauchte ich kein auth code von Facebook
<jokrebel> ben1u: Versuchs mal ohne Ausrufezeichen ;-)
<jokrebel> superhonk: Vielleicht suchst Du nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remmina 
<kubine> Title: Remmina › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> jokrebel: meinste? Ich versuche es dann wieder, sobald ich kann.
<superhonk> jokrebel: Das habe ich schon probiert (da standardmäßig installiert) und eben dieses funktioniert nicht wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben. Der Anmeldebildschirm wird nur für 1-2sec angezeigt und verschwindet dann wieder.
<jokrebel> ben1u: Und Du musst natürlich wenn es über ssh laufen soll, der ssh Verbindung die Option -X mitgegeben haben.
<zeroC> ahoi
<jokrebel> superhonk: OK, hatte ich überlesen. Hast Du Remmina für diesen Versuch schon mal aus dem Terminal gestartet? Da komme oft mehr Meldungen wenn mal was nicht klappt.
<ben1u> jokrebel: wirklich? Weil sobald ich -X nutze öffnet er alle GUI Programme unter auf meinem Desktop und auf dem entfernen merkt man davon nur höchstens in der ps-liste was?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Oh ja. Hab das nur lokal probiert. Da muss man dann IIRC noch das Display umleiten.
<zeroC> nach einem update von postfix/dovecot/mysql bekomm ich wenn ich mit meinem "externen" client eine mail versenden moechte folgende meldung: SASL PLAIN authentication failed: lost connection after AUTH from
<zeroC> hat das noch jmd?
<jokrebel> ben1u: Muss mal schnell den anderen Rechner anwerfen…
<zeroC> ich hab das jetzt soweit eingegrenzt das es an sasl liegt, aber /etc/postfix/sasl ist bei mir leer
<superhonk> jokrebel: Nein habe ich noch nicht. Teste ich jetzt...
<Thomas1223> hallo zusammen
<zeroC> ahoi Thomas1223 
<Thomas1223> hab hier ein Problem mit dem einbinden eines Truecrypt Containers übers lokale Netzwerk.
<Thomas1223> Und zwar liegt der Container auf einem NAS und ich habe Zugriff darauf mittels Samba.
<Thomas1223> Das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich beim Mount Dialog von Truecrypt die Freigabe nicht direkt sehen kann wie in Nautilus
<Thomas1223> ich habe jetzt schon rausgefunden dass ich dann einfach auf .gvfs darauf zugreife, jedoch bekomme ich dann immer von truecrypt einen Fehler wegen vonwegen "Keine Berechtigung"
<Thomas1223> wenn ich mit nautilus auf die Freigabe zugreife habe ich darin aber volle schreib/leserechte
<jokrebel> ben1u: Oh - ich seh grad ich hatte das mit xmessage getestet.
<jokrebel> ben1u: Aber dank Google hab ich auch das rausgefunden ;-) Versuchs mal mit ***   DISPLAY=:0 notify-send "Deine Tolle Nachricht"    ***
<leszek> hi
<jokrebel> ben1u: Und das geht sogar ohne die -X Option beim ssh-Verbindungsaufbau!
<ben1u> jokrebel: danke, du bist sehr nett :)
<jokrebel> ben1u: Gerne. 
<jokrebel> ben1u: xmessage hätte noch den Vorteil, dass man da sogar Abfragen für Rückmeldungen einbauen kann ;-)
<ben1u> jokrebel: interessant, das werde ich mir ansehen
<dreamon_> Hab hier ne Kiste die will nichts um Verrecken ausgehen. Er startet immer wieder auf dem LoginScreen. Das heißt ich klicke auf Herunterfahren. Stehe kurz die Konsole.. da stehen ein paar fehlermeldungen. Die sind für 1-2Sekunden sichtbar. Und schon bin ich wieder auf dem Loginscreen.
<dreamon_> Ich würde gerne Lesen was da steht.. was kann ich machen?
<catweazle> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1u> dreamon_: hast du alle aktuelle Updates drauf?
<dreamon_> ben1u, Ja. Ist aktuell. Ich hab ein Foto gemacht.. er meldet was von "freevo". Ich werf das mal runter.. mal schauen
<dreamon_> ben1u, catweazle .. Das wars.. dieses freevo.. glaube das hat was mit freeciv so ein spiel zu tun. Wenn das drauf ist, läßt er sich nicht mehr runterfahren.
<ppq> Hodes: pack mal alles was du im terminal gemacht hast in einen pastebin
<Hodes> ppq, ok, wie finde ich den gerätepfad?
<Hodes> ppq, bevor ich jetzt alles poste, is das doch das einfachste oder?
<ppq> Hodes: 'dmesg | grep -i dvd | pastebinit'
<Hodes> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021639/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> Hodes: jo, das ist dann /dev/sr0
<PBeck> hi
<Hodes> ppq, wunderbar, brennvorgang läuft :)
<ppq> ok
<Hodes> ppq, danke :)
<ppq> keine ursache
<Linuxsusefan> hallo zusammen, hab gnome mit ubuntu12.04 mit nvidia hardware + treiber aus ubuntus quellen. kann jedoch nicht immer korrekt s2disk ausführen. meist bleibt beim s2disk der desktop hängen und kann nur mit "kaltstart" beendet werden. auffällig ist das s2disk meist problemlos klappt wenn man gleich nach dem hochfahren suspendiert. arbeite ich eine weile, klappt das suspendieren nicht mehr. hat jemand einen tipp was zu tun ist?
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: 'sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit' bitte
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: danke, bitteschön → http://paste.ubuntu.com/1021663/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: PS: cool, das mit Paste ... kannte ich noch nicht
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: ok, also knapp 2gb swap. das ist nicht viel. wenn der ram zu voll wird, lagert dein rechner daten in den swap aus. wenn du dann noch in suspend2disk gehst, wird ein ram-abbild zusätzlich(!) in den swap gepackt. das war wohl schlicht und einfach zu knapp
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: hm, ich hab eigentlich beobachtet ob swap nicht reicht ... aber es wurde die ganze zeit nichts ausgelagert
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich hatte das auch erst in verdacht
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: was du versuchen kannst: uswsusp installieren. pm-utils greift da automatisch drauf zurück. uswsusp hat den vorteil, das ram abbild zu komprimieren bevor es in den swap kommt
<ppq> kompressionsraten von 25% sind da keine seltenheit
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ah, danke ... das werde ich testen und schauen
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: danke für deinen tipp :-)
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: nach der uswsusp installation solltest du vorsichtshalber mal neu starten. keine ursache :)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: jubb, werde ich tun
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: im grunde ist es ja eher gewohnheit s2disk .... eigentlich geht system neustarten eh fast schneller 
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: ja, aber vorzüge hat es trotzdem
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: jo, deshalb nutze ich es ja auch gern, und würde es künftig auch weiter tun. nur beinbruch wäre es nicht wenn es mal nicht geht … :-)
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: hast du 2gb ram?
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: nee, 4
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: weia, dann sind 2gb swap wirklich ziemlich knapp bemessen ;)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: bisher hat es immer gereicht .... so intensiven kram mach ich da nicht. mehr mails, www-surfing etc
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: hab deshalb in installer von ubuntu machen lassen, der 2gb für ausreichend erkannte
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: vermutlich, weil du nicht so viel hdd-kapazität hast
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: hm, 250 gb 
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich hab da wenn ich ehrlich bin eher gnome 3 in verdacht
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich hab so etwas ähnliches in der vergangenheit mit opensuse und gnome erlebt
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: meine das es damals ein probl. mit nvidia treiber und gnome 3 gab, ist nur schnon länger her .... deshlab weiß ich das nicht mehr so genau
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: manchmal spinnt nämlich auch der reboot nach einem systemupdate wenn vom system reboot vorgeschlagen und ausgeführt wird. dann startet der x-server erst korrekt wenn ich am gdm gnome auswähle. gebe ich das passwort ein und wähle nicht gnome am gdm, wird der x-server zwar gestartet, ist aber außer der maus total eingefroren
<ppq> merkwürdig
<ppq> da kann ich aber nix zu sagen
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: hab dazu einen thread im forum aufgemacht, nur leider hat außer dir hier noch niemand geantwortet. → http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gnome-3-desktop-s2disk-login-start-x-probleme/
<kubine> Title: GNOME 3 Desktop: S2Disk, Login Start X Probleme › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: schon seltsam. auf dem notebook war bisher opensuse .... wahrscheinlich liegt es daran ;-)
<Linuxsusefan> bbl
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ping
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: pong
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich glaube das nachinstallieren des kompressionstools hat es gebracht
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich hab nun mehrere fenster, tools geöffnet und dann s2disk ... es funzt
<ppq> glühstrumpf
<ppq> uswsusp ist allerdings mehr als nur ein kompressionstool :)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: jubb, mir viels es nur auf die schnelle nicht mehr ein ... aber du weißt was ich meine … ;-)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: werde zur sicherheit noch einige tage schauen, werde dann den thread mit der info ergänzen
<ppq> löblich :)
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: bei der nächsten install werde ich drauf schauen den swap größer zu tun :-)
<ppq> joa
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: danke nochamsl
<ppq> np
<Linuxsusefan> bbl
<yan__> hallo. ich habe mich für eine neuinstallion meines kubuntu entschieden. ich habe mein system bis auf die boot-partition verschlüsselt (mit lvm und cryptsetup). gibt es eine möglichkeit, meine home-partition "mitzunehmen", ohne diese zu formatieren? ich habe diesen beitrag gefunden: http://bit.ly/KCL9Vl, aber da geht es nicht um lvm
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu neuinstallieren, verschlüsselte home-partition behalten › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at bit.ly)
<ppq> yan__:  guck mal hier, das sollte direkt übertragbar sein. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<kubine> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> bzw. das erste mit dem kopieren könntest du dir sogar sparen, wenn du die home partition schon hast
<ppq> einfach nach /home mounten im neu installierten system
<yan__> danke ppq. aber ist dabei nicht das problem, dass / und /home zwei verschlüsselte partitionen in einem lvm-container sind? das mounten nach /home scheint mir von daher nicht so unkompliziert
<ppq> yan__: du kannst einfach auf der neuen verschlüsselten systempartition ein keyfile anlegen, hier: eine textdatei die nur für root lesbar ist und die passphrase für die home partition im klartext enthält. die kannst du zusammen mit der home partition in deiner crypttab angeben
<ppq> yan__: alternativ kannst du dir auch libpam-mount angucken, das wurde u.a. genau für den fall geschaffen. voraussetzung: dein user-passwort stimmt mit der passphrase der hzome-partitiin überein
<yan__> alternative wäre natürlich, die neuinstallation zu machen und die daten von einer externen festplatte (backup) zu kopieren, aber schöner wäre es ohne kopieren (viele daten)
<yan__> ppq: ich schaue mir mal libpam-mount an
<ppq> yan__: bei libpam-mount hast du halt etwas mehr doku vor dir. die partition wird dann erst beim login eingebunden.
<yan__> hm, ok
<yan__> ich habe irgendwie schiss, dass mein backup versagt.. ;) wobei das eigentlich unbegründet ist..
<ppq> yan__: sag das nicht ;) http://xkcd.com/378/    </offtopic>
<kubine> Title: xkcd: Real Programmers (at xkcd.com)
<yan__> ich könnte natürlich noch ein machen, aber das sind ~180gb daten..
<yan__> hm
<ppq> bei usb2 sind das 2,5 bis 3 stunden kopieren. kommt drauf an wie wichtig dir dein zeug ist. :)
<yan__> extrem wichtig :) also definitiv wichtiger als ein paar stunden.. ;)
<yan__> ich habe ein backup, das ich immer per rsync aktualisiere. der horror wäre nur, wenn beim zurückkopieren irgendetwas schief geht
<jokrebel> yan__: Dann willst Du vielleicht zusätzlich noch ab und an einen Klon erstellen. Dann müssten schon 2 Rücksicherungen schieflaufen (und da kann man dann vor dem 2ten Versuch einen weiteren Klon erstellen)
<yan__> jokrebel: ja, du hast sicher recht
<yan__> was genau meinst du mit klon, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> yan__: Ein 1:1 Abbild Deiner gesamten Festplatte oder Partition(en)
<jokrebel> yan__: Geht zB. mit dd http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd oder auch mittels GParted. Ich glaub Klonzilla wir da auch gern verwendet. Kann man sogar soweit treiben, dass man dann die geklonte Festplatte einbaut und mit der weitermacht, als wäre es die orginale (sinvoll bei sterbenden Festplatten)
<kubine> Title: dd › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<yan__> ok, danke
<jokrebel> No Problem
<yan__> jetzt hab ich hier ne externe festplatte von einem freund. der hat aber nen mac und ich kann (wohl wegen des dateisystems) nicht darauf schreiben..
<leszek> yan__: ja genau, wenn es hfs+ ist, dann wirst du darauf von linux aus nicht schreiben können
<yan__> ich vermute so ist es
<neko> brauche hilfe mit gpg
<yan__> also ist wohl angesagt: festplatte kaufen, backup machen, neu installieren
<neko> habe ein archiv verschlüsselt
<neko> groß- kleinschreibung und sonderzeichen
<neko> nun will ich es entschlüsseln
<neko> bekomme aber dauernd die meldung falscher schlüssel
<neko> wenn ich eine andere datei mit dem gleichen passwort verschlüssel klappt das wunderbar in beide richtungen
<neko> weis jemand rat?
<jokrebel> neko: Beim _ver_schlüsseln vertippt?
<neko> ja, aber 2 mal...
<neko> ist aber trotzdem meine befürchtung
<jokrebel> neko: caps- oder num-lock?
<jokrebel> neko: Dann geht das auch wunderbar 2 mal falsch.
<neko> caps lock nicht, aber da ich ein verband am mittelfinger hab... kann es auch sein das ichein buchstabe zuviel oder zuwenig hab
<neko> fällt mir grad auf
<neko> gibt es was wo ich mein passwort eingebe und es wirft mir wahrscheinlichkeiten aus?
<neko> das passwort ist nicht sehr kompliziert... kann es aber auch keinen in die hand geben zum knacken
<neko> hab ich ja nicht umsonst verschlüsselt
<jokrebel> neko: Beim "knacken" sind wir normalerweise generell (hoffe aus verständlichen Gründen) nicht behilflich.
<jokrebel> neko: Außerdem hat das _so_ erstmal keinen Ubuntu-Bezug mehr.
<neko> naja, knacken ist da hart gesagt... suche eher was das mir sagt ob und welche tast...
<neko> sorry, merke grad das hat kein sinn was isch suche
<neko> ok, andere lösung...
<neko> gibt es ein program mit dem ich gelöschte dateien einzel wiederherstellen kann?
<neko> also testdisk funktioniert prima
<neko> aber ich will nicht meine ganze partition herstellen
<jokrebel> neko: Da kenn ich dann nur noch die Wiederherstellfunktion des Papierkorbes.
<neko> ne, hab das im terminal mit rm gemacht
<neko> wollte ursprünglich shred nehmen
<ring0> neko, vielleicht ist hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung etwas für dich dabei. ist ja auch abhängig vom verwendeten dateisystem
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<neko> aber so oder so gibt es kein papierkorb
<neko> ext4
<neko> denke mal mit journal
<zerwas> neko, dann kannst du ja extundelet versuchen
<jokrebel> neko: Dann nimm das Backup <g> *duck*renn* …oO( sollte aber selbstredend vorhanden sein )
<neko> :)
<neko> das verschlüsselte archiv sollte das backup sein...
<neko> *grmpfl*
<neko> das schöne ist... ich habe das letzte backup mit dem neuen überschrieben
<Anonymous221_Num> tach, weiß jemand ob man irgendwie die user pw reseten kann?
<neko> und als krönun der intelligenz... habe ich bis eben auch noch archive erstellt, verschlüsselt, entschlüsselt und gelöscht
<jokrebel> Anonymous221_Num: Einfach in der Konsole mittels "passwd" neu setzten.
<Anonymous221_Num> ah danke, und ich hab ebestimmt schon 40verschiedene getesetet^
<Anonymous221_Num> hab eins mit 50 zeihen oder so erstelt ich depp :D
<ring0> neko, zum quatschen bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> Anonymous221_Num: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen#Passwort-vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Habe gerade Amarok installiert. Wenn ich es startet kommt -> Systemeinrichtung wird aktualisiert. Balken läuft bis 100% und fängt wieder von vorne an. Läuft nun schon 5Minuten, nichts ändert sich. 
<bullgard6> dreamon_:  Hast Du geguckt in /var/log/syslog nach einer Fehlermeldung?
<montezuma> Hallo allesamt, nur eine Frage: was bewirkt die bootoption 'nomodeset'
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Direkte Fehlermeldung in bezug auf amarok nicht
<ring0> montezuma, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<montezuma> jaja, das ist mir nicht neues, allein verstehe ich es nicht so ganz
<BangBum> 'abend, ich habe m einllg. Frage zu Ne zu Netzadressen. Und zwar warum kann darf die Netzadresse nicht den oechsten und nicht den niedrigsten Wert haben? Kann mir das Jemand sagen? Bei Hosts ist es ja klar, da die erste die Netz und die letzte die Broadcast Adresse ist. Ich finde auf die Frage keine veruenftige Antwort
<montezuma> Das Problem ist, dass ohne diese Option die Anmeldung mir um die Ohren fliegt. Wenn man jetzt wüsste, was konkret da bewirkt wird, kann ich vielleicht der Ursache auf den Grund gehen und entgegenwirken!
<guntbert> BangBum: das hat aber gar nichts mit ubuntu support zu tun
<BangBum> Nicht direkt. Ist beim einrichten von Ubuntu Server aber doch ganz gut zu wissen
<BangBum> die Einstellung existiert ja nicht nur zum Spass
<BangBum> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen, vielleicht habe ich aber auch pech und hier weiss es auch keiner...
<guntbert> BangBum: und wo hast du die Info her?
<BangBum> welche meinst du
<guntbert> BangBum: "Und zwar warum kann darf die Netzadresse nicht den oechsten und nicht den niedrigsten Wert haben?"
 * jokrebel versteht schon die Frage nicht.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Du hattest doch schon am /2011/07/31/ dieselbe Fehlermeldung,nicht wahr?
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Nicht das ich wüßte ;)
<dreamon_> Aber ich hab amarok schon ewig nicht mehr benützt. Was nicht heißt das du unrecht hast.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Na, dann lies einmal http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/31/%23ubuntu-de.txt
<BangBum> zuletzt (vielleicht lachst du mich ja aus) auf techchannel.de
<BangBum> habe auch gelesen, dass das nicht erlaubt ist, da eine Verwechslung mit der Netz, bzw. Broadcast Adresse stattfinden kann. Das halte ich aber fuer Schman
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Stimmt, da hab ich mit KDE geh versuche gemacht. Aber mit amarok hatte das nichts zu tun. soweit ich mich noch recht erinnere
<bullgard6> BangBum:  Wofür hältst Du das?
<BangBum> Schrott
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Dein System ist wahrscheinlich nicht richtig eingerichtet. Und jetzt tritt die Fehlkonfiguration noch einmal bei Amarok zutage.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Sicher dass in dem Log was von nem Amarok-Problem von dreamon_ steht? Hab da nichts gefunden was auch nur annähernd in die Richtung geht.
<BangBum> Habe auch gelesen, dass diese Adressen aus Performance Gruenden nicht vergeben werden. Nur kein Wort weiter und ich sehe ich da auch noch keinen Sinn drinn
<fraiflty> moin, wie kann ich beim booten den login screen und damit die Shell Auswahl erzwingen? Jetzt bootet er direkt nach dem welcome screen in xbmc und zeigt nur flimmern an... und wenn ich beim hochfahren shift drücke kann ich auch kein grub menü erzwingen.
<montezuma> mag mir noch jemand bis zu ende helfen? - warum kann es notwendig sein, mode-setting  zu deaktivieren
<jokrebel> fraiflty: xbmc?
<dreamon_> Nützt jemand von euch amarok ? Wenn ja könnte er es mal in der Konsole starten und mit meinem Log vergleichen?
<fraiflty> jokrebel: was ist damit? Das startet einfach nicht mehr richtig und zeigt flimmern, falsche auflösung oder so
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022040/
<fraiflty> aber ich möchte quasi den login screen erzwingen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<guntbert> fraiflty: (linke) <shift> gedrückt halten
<fraiflty> guntbert: habe ich probiert, grub ignoriert es, und sonst passiert auch nichts
<bullgard6> jokrebel: In jenem Log taucht genau dieselbe Fehlermeldung auf.
<fraiflty> grub zeigt die Meldung: loading Grub, fährt dann aber ein paar Sekunden später normal fort mit booten
<k1l> fraiflty: von welchem ubuntu reden wir denn genau?
<fraiflty> ubuntru 12.04 normale installation
<fraiflty> war auf auto login gesetzt in xbmc
<fraiflty> ich würde gerne in die normale unity shell rein
<fraiflty> aber nach dem welcome kommt nur flimmern, weil er eben in xbmc möchte und das irgendwie fehl schlägt
<guntbert> fraiflty: log dich aus und wähl die andere session
<fraiflty> ja, aber wie logge ich mich aus?
<fraiflty> ich sehe nur flimmern und kenne keinen keyboard shortcut
<k1l> ich glaube lightdm kann man nicht erzwingen per commando
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Ich find da kein einziges "Amarok" drin und auch sämtliche Äußerungen von dreamon_ gehen in andere Richtungen :-/
<jokrebel> fraiflty: Probier mal ALT+Druck+K
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Glaube amarok ist ne KDE Anwendung, insofern hat bullgard6 mit meinem Problem von damals schon was zu tun. Bezog sich auch auf KDE.
<fraiflty> jetzt ist der obere teil des flimmerns schwarz geworden mit verschobenen commandline zeichen (unlesbar) und rechts in dem bereich ist ein blinkender cursor
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ich empfehle eher mehr Geduld in #amarok  ;)  (Sonntag ist halt doof) 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn Du auf die neue Beta geupdated hast: muss die Datenbank neu schreiben (gab wohl Aenderungen an der Struktur), also wenn die gross war, dann geht das ggf. ein Weilchen
<fraiflty> ich dachte es gibt nen shortcut um beim booten die session auswahl zu erzwingen?
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ah du bist da auch ;) ja, da ist ziemlich tote Hose.
<Fuchs> ich bin UEBERALL!!1! 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, bullgard6 hat da schon recht. Ich hatte das Problem schon mal als ich KDE verwendet hab, wenn ich was an den Systemeinstellung schauen wollte. Das muß was mit dem KDE zeug zu tun haben.
<guntbert> fraiflty: strg+alt+F1 bringt dich auf ein textterminal, log dich dort ein und bearbeite /etc/default/grub, damit kannst do das grub menu auf Dauer erzwingen
<k1l> guntbert: er will die lightdm screen erzwingen. also autologin ausstellen
<k1l> fraiflty: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Automatische-Anmeldung  das mal rückgängig machen
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<guntbert> k1l: autsch, hab ich falsch gelesen
<dreamon_> Ah kriege grade support auf #amarok-de
<bullgard6> fraiflty: Was erhältst Du als Antwort auf 'sudo service lightdm restart'?
<dreamon_> Fuchs, bullgard6, jokrebel Das hier ist die Lösung -> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental 
<Fuchs> oeh
<Fuchs> das ist _sehr_ komisch
<fraiflty> das Prob ist, ich kann mich auch weder mit command line noch mit ssh einloggen
<fraiflty> obwohl ich definitiv richtiges passwort und benutzernamen verwende
<fraiflty> gerade eben kam ich doch in den recovery beim booten
<fraiflty> kann ich von dort aus was verändern?
<montezuma> was ist denn häufig dafür verantworlich, dass modesetting nicht korrekt funktioniert?
<bullgard6> fraiflty: Dann mußt Du das Problem mit einer Live-CD untersuchen.
<Fuchs> montezuma: ein doofer Treiber oder ein Monitor mit doofem EDID
<fraiflty> hm,  ah ja, das ist wahrscheinlich am einfachsten, da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht
<fraiflty> ich bedanke mich erstmal und probiere weiter
<bullgard6> fraiflty: Na klar kannst Du alles im Recovery-Modusl untersuchen.
<montezuma> Fuchs: Grafiktreiber?
<jokrebel> fraiflty: Und ssh ist nicht standardmäßig aktiv!
<Fuchs> montezuma: ja
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Er sagt mir das würde "Konfigurations-Cache neugeschrieben"
<Fuchs> dreamon_: das stimmt auch
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wer, wenn ich fragen darf? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Darfst du gerne. -> <Mamarok>
<Fuchs> oh :) 
<Fuchs> sag ihr einen lieben Gruss 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ihr?
<Fuchs> ja, ihr. Sah zumindest weiblich aus, als ich sie das letzte mal traf. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ok. Ich muß mein Frauenbild mal wieder zurecht rücken ;)
<dreamon_> Fuchs, <Mamarok> danke, Gruß zurück :)
<LarsT> hi fuchs
<Fuchs> hoi. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-27
<Paule> Guten Morgen
<Paule> Ich habe gestern hier angefragt warum bei mir nur Windows XP startet bei meiner Dualboot installation, Jetzt habe ich die Auswahl, jedoch funktioniert die Kubuntu Installation nicht wie gewünscht. Ich habe Probleme etwas auszuwählen, die Maus ist nach zwei-drei klicken blokiert und auch die Tastatur funktioniert nicht
<Paule> Ich hab schon auf ubuntuusers.de nach einer Lösung gesucht aber keine gefunden :-(
<Paule> Hat irgendwer ne idee zu meinem problem?
<jokrebel> &me nicht, da er grad erst reinkam.
 * jokrebel nicht, da er grad erst reinkam.
<Paule> ch habe gestern hier angefragt warum bei mir nur Windows XP startet bei meiner Dualboot installation, Jetzt habe ich die Auswahl, jedoch funktioniert die Kubuntu Installation nicht wie gewünscht. Ich habe Probleme etwas auszuwählen, die Maus ist nach zwei-drei klicken blokiert und auch die Tastatur funktioniert nicht
<Paule> Also in der Kubuntu Oberfläche
<jokrebel> Paule: Welche Kubuntu-Version hast Du Dir denn installiert? Hast Du beim Loginscreen mal probehalber auf ne andere Desktopumgebung umgeschalten um zu siehen wie dort das "grafische" läuft?
<Paule> Kubuntu 12.04
<Paule> Nein aber das werd ich gleich probieren
<jokrebel> Paule: Und alle Updates auch schon fertig?
<Paule> die Updates wurden doch in der Installation schon ge3macht oder versteh ich das falsch
<Paule> Moment ich geh grade das mit den Desktops ausprobieren
<Paule> gleiches Problem in Plasma
<Paule> jetzt isses so das ich was klicke, sekunden später passierts dann und nach ein paar klicks isses nicht mehr möglich zu klicken
<jokrebel> Paule: Plasma ist KDE. Anderer Desktop wäre Gnome oder Unity oder XFCE usw.
<Paule> ok ich schau mal was es da noch gibt
<jokrebel> Paule: Mit top auf ner Konsole schaun, welcher Prozess da vielleicht Amok läuft.
<Paule> top?
<Paule> ich hab hier nur 4 Desktops zur Auswahl: Standard, KDE-Plasma, KDE-Plasma agbesichert und abgesichert
<Paule> ich wähl jetzt wieder standard um nach dem prozess zu schauen
<Paule> wie komm ich jetzt an top?
<miup> Paule: ein Terminal öffnen und top eingeben
<Paule> hab jetzt ein terminal offen
<Paule> jedoch kann ich nichts eingeben
<Paule> und es gibt auch keinen blinkenden cursor
<Paule> jetzt hab ich blind top eingegeben und ich krieg hier ne ausgabe
<Paule> nur kann ich jetzt wieder nichts mehr machen, ich hab den Eindruck der Rechner steht
<jokrebel> Paule: Und top siehst Du noch?
<Paule> ja
<Paule> stehen die Prozesse
<Paule> aber statisch
<Paule> und es ist kein Prozess da der wirklich viel braucht, der Rechner ist praktisch im Leerlauf
<jokrebel> Das sollte sich eigentlich alle 2 Sekunden verändern. Was steht oben bei CPU(s) xx % us ?
<Paule> naja tuts halt hier nicht, maximal % steht 1
<jokrebel> Paule: Das kommt darauf an nach was die Prozessliste sortiert ist.
<Paule> aber ich weiss nicht ob weiter oben noch was ist
<Paule> weil das kann ich nicht sehen
<jokrebel> Wo steht das was von maximal?
<Paule> neinnein
<Paule> also in der spalte PU hab ich 1% stehen
<Paule> CPU
<Paule> PU
<Paule> % CPU
<Paule> ich starte jetzt noch mal neu
<jokrebel> Die Spalte CPU hat 8 Einträge mit jeweils xx% gefolgt von 2 Buchstaben ;-)
<Paule> gibts eine tastaturkürzel um ins terminal zu kommen?
<jokrebel> Paule: Nur Konsole zB. mit STR+ALT+F2
<jokrebel> STRG 
<jokrebel> Paule: Hier wird übrigens top sehr schön erklärt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/top
<kubine> Title: top › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Paule> wenn ich strg+alt+f2 drücke kommt nur noch schwarzer bildschirm mit pauleslinuxblack login
<Paule> was geb ich da jetzt ein, meine logindaten?
<jokrebel> ja
<Paule> also erst name und dann passort?
<jokrebel> genau
<jokrebel> bzw. Name <Enter> Passwort <Enter>
<Paule> so hab jetzt top aufgerufrn
<Paule> der rechner ist nahezu im leerlauf
<jokrebel> Paule: Weil in der Zeile CPU vor id was genau steht?
<Paule> 99,7%
<jokrebel> id = idle = untätig
<Paule> manchmal auch 99,8%
<Paule> aber das heisst das fast nichts läuft
<Paule> und hier aktualisiert sichs auch alle 2 sekunden
<jokrebel> Paule: Dann vielleicht RAM voll und er ist wie wild am Swappen oder es wird halt doch noch was größeres installiert im Hintergrund… 
<Paule> wie lange kann das gehen mit dem installieren? Weil bei Mem steht das grademal 1 von 4 GB benutzt werden und swap wird gar nicht benutzt
<jokrebel> Paule: Versuch mal ein "sudo apt-get update"
<Paule> wie komme ich aus top raus?
<Paule> esc?
<dadrc> q
<Paule> da laufen jetzt jede menge zeilen runter
<Paule> jetzt steht unten 5041 kb in 4 s geholt
<Paule> paketlisten werden gelesen fertig
<jokrebel> Paule: Jetzt ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" hinterher.
<Paule> er lädt jetzt zusätzlich 217 mb hies es
<jokrebel> Na dann sind wohl doch noch nicht alle Updates eingespielt.
<Paule> hoffe ich mal
<Paule> danke auf jeden fall
<jokrebel> Ist das ne frische installation von ner Kubuntu-12.04-Live?
<Paule> ja
<Paule> ist sone long-life installation
<jokrebel> Meld Dich wenns durch is
<Paule> mach ich
<Paule> so jetzt isser durch
<Paule> wie komme ich jetzt wieder zur GUI?
<jokrebel> Paule: Du solltest jetzt auf alle fälle erstmal neu starten.
<Paule> wie mach ich das aus der konsole?
<Paule> STRG+ALT+ENTF?
<jokrebel> Nutze zb. "sudo shutdown -h now" zum guten runterfahren.
<jokrebel> Paule: Nein
<_moep_> udo?
<jokrebel> _moep_: Wie bitte?
<_moep_> nix :P
<Paule> gleiches problem
<Paule> :-(
<jokrebel> Paule: Hm. Was ist das für Grafikkarte? Im Terminal ein "lspci" gibt da ganz gut Auskunft drüber.
<Paule> auf der taskleiste kann ich klicken jedoch in den dann erscheinenden menüs wird kein eintrag markiert und es hilft auch nicht zu klicken
<Paule> also ich weiss das ich ne NVDIA hab
<Paule> wie stoppe ich die vielen zeilen weil ich glaub das steht weiter iben
<_moep_> lshw
<Paule> oben#immer noch
<Paule> lshw allein oder vorher lspci
<Paule> bin jetzt wieder in ALT*STRG*F2 und da krieg ich die oberen Zeilen nicht zu sehen
<jokrebel> _moep_: Sehr sinnvoll wenn er schon nicht weis wie er die komplette ausgabe von lspci anschaun kann :-/
<jokrebel> Paule: Umschalt+Bild auf/ab hilft scrollen
<_moep_> more less
<dAnjou> _moep_: ich glaub, jokrebel hat das schon ganz gut im griff ;)
<Paule> bei lspci wird meine GraKa gar nicht aufgeführt
<Paule> und bei lshw auch nicht
 * jokrebel muss jetzt eh erstmal einkaufen.
<Paule> sudo lshw?
<Paule> wann bist du wieder erreichbar jokrebel?
<Paule> sonst jemand der mir helfen will?
<koegs> Paule: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lspci | pastebinit
<koegs> dann gibst du uns die URL, die am Ende rauskommt
<Paule> und was ist das dann?
<koegs> die ausgabe von lspci in einem nopaste
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pastebinit
<kubine> Title: Pastebinit - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Paule> ich bin hier an einem rechner neben meinem linuxrechner
<Paule> ok
<Paule> ungültige operation pastebinit
<koegs> bitte die ganze zeile schreiben ;-)
<koegs> du hast wahrscheinlich install vergessen
<Paule> mein fehler
<Paule> sudo: laspci: Befehl nicht gefunden
<Paule> You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<koegs> tippfehler über tippfehler -.-
<Paule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5706218
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Paule> da ist jetzt auch die GraKa
<Paule> ich muss auch blind sein jetzt finde ich sie auch hier
<Paule> also NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GS
<Subo1978> !seen luke-jr
<kubine> Subo1978: I have not seen luke-jr.
<Subo1978> !seen*
<koegs> Subo1978: was probierst du da?
<Paule> und was nun?
<Paule> auf der taskleiste kann ich klicken jedoch in den dann erscheinenden menüs wird kein eintrag markiert und es hilft auch nicht zu klicken
<Paule> das ist und bleibt mein problem
<Paule> Hallo bin zurück
<Paule> aber mein kubuntu läuft immer noch nicht so wies en soll
<jokrebel> Paule: Wenn Du ne NVidia-Grafikkarte hast, kannst Du es mal mit dem proprietären Treiber versuchen, der standardmäßig erstmal _nicht_ installiert ist.
<jokrebel> Paule: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<kubine> Title: Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Paule> Nett ich hab die Treiber schon, aber es liegt anscheinend nicht daran
<Paule> wie starte ich nochmal neu aus dem terminal?
<jokrebel> sudo shutdown -r now
<Paule> hm also wie ist das jetzt, ich hab alle nvidia-treiber die im forum stehen ausser dem bumblebee, der wird nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Paule: Es kommt schon auch daruaf an welcher _in_benutzung_ ist, wenn Du mehrere hast…
<Paule> und wie find ich das raus?
<Paule> da bei mir ja nur das terminal ordentlich funktioniert kann ich das nicht so einfach
<jokrebel> Paule: Ein bisschen lesen solltest Du schon auch selbst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA/nvidia#ber-die-Paketverwaltung
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Paule> so ich soll im editor den treiber ändern, jedoch komm ich nicht an einen editor ran da ja bei meiner GUI nichts funktioniert
<dadrc> Paule, es gibt Konsoleneditoren. nano ist halbwegs einsteigerfreundlich.
<Paule> also einfach nano eingeben?
<Paule> nvidia bietet auf der Seite nvidia.com direkt einen Treiber für mein Laptop für Linux genau für meine GraKa, nur wie komme ich übers Terminal da ran?
<dadrc> Würd ich lassen, geht fast immer schief.
<dadrc> Welche Datei willst du denn editieren?
<jokrebel> Paule: "wo runterladen und installieren" gehört eher in die Windows-Welt.
<Paule> xorg.conf
<dadrc> `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf`
<Paule> wie komm ich aus dem Editor wieder raus, ich hab versucht das einzugeben was unten für beenden steht, hilft nicht
<Paule> also langsam glaub ich ich bin zu blöd für die Lunxwelt
<jokrebel> ^ steht für STRG
<Paule> ok
<jokrebel> Paule: Und das Wiki von Ubuntuusers hat auch da drüber (wie für fast alles) was zu liefern http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nano.
<jokrebel> !einsteiger > Paule
<kubine> Paule: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Paule> da war ich, und ich war auch auf der Seite wo ganz groß gesagt wurde das mein Laptop super funktioniert mit Ubuntu....
<jokrebel> ..die da wäre?
<Paule> schön wenn ich die jetzt finden würde mit meinem zweitpc der nicht meine Seiten von vor einer Woche hat
<Paule> v
<Paule> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/SamsungP560-Pro
<kubine> Title: LaptopTestingTeam/Old/SamsungP560-Pro - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Paule> gefunden
<Paule> in xorg.conf steht bei mir nur default device und no logo ist true
<Paule> also ist die GraKa gar nicht so eingebunden wies sein soll, versteh ich das richtig?
<jokrebel> Paule: Hattest Du uns denn jetzt die Ausgabe schon gepastet, woraus hervorgeht, dass der proprietäre Treiber _tatsächlich_ genutzt wird?
<jokrebel> Paule: In vielen Fällen wird die xorg.conf gar nicht mehr gebraucht oder hat nur ein paar wenige Angaben drin.
<Paule> also kernel driver ist laut lspci nvidia und kernel modules sind nvidia_173, nouveau, nvidiafb
<Paule> na dann hilft mir aber das forum nicht denn das steht da
<LetoThe2nd> Paule: du, diese "testresultate" sind aber über 2 jahre alt.. und sie gelten primär für das standard ubuntu.
<Paule> also sind die Version doch so unterschiedlich?
<jokrebel> Bei NVidia hab ich da auch immer so meine Probleme. Aber da gibt es ein NVidia-Tool welches bei der erstellung der xorg.conf hilft.
<Paule> wenn ich da mit terminal rankomm
<LetoThe2nd> Paule: was heisst "doch so unterschiedlich"... fakt ist einfach, dass gerade bei grafiktreibern sich gern mal viel ändert.
<jokrebel> …wollt ich auch grad sagen Kubuntu und Ubuntu sind grade im X-Bereich schon sehr unterschiedlich.
<Paule> d.h. das ich ubuntu installieren soll
<LetoThe2nd> Paule: und öfters mal die komplexen window-manager mit dem ein oder anderen grafiktreiber problemchen haben.
<Paule> die frage ist dann warum funktionierts mit der live-CD so toll
<LetoThe2nd> Paule: ich persönlich würde es zumindest erst mal mit standard ubuntu versuchen, ja. aber ohne garantie dass es dann besser ist, natürlich.
<jokrebel> Paule: Man kann auch mehrere Desktops installiert haben.
<Paule> das heisst ich brauch ne woche um das hier zum laufen zu kriegen
<LetoThe2nd> hat eigentlich schon mal wer gefragt wie viel ram das dingens hat?
<Paule> 4 GB
<jokrebel> Ein "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" würde Dir zusätzlich die Möglichkeit bieten, im Loginscreen Unity auszuwählen.
<LetoThe2nd> es äwre auf jeden fall nen versuch wert.
<Paule> mach ich grade
<Paule> hoffen wirs mal
<Paule> naja vielleicht lern ich so ein paar terminalbefehle
<LetoThe2nd> wobei unity schon auch seine problemchen haben kann. aber wie gesagt, es schadet sicher nicht.
<Paule> aber 4 GB RAM und 5 GB swap sollten doch reichen oder nicht
<LetoThe2nd> pauschal mal, ja
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, gerade die beiden komplexen windowmanager von kde und unity kabbeln sich gern mal mit dem grafiktreiber.
<Paule> ich kann jetzt kde oder lightdm auswählen
<LetoThe2nd> lightdm.
<Paule> als displaymanager
<Paule> ok
<Paule> jetzt wird hier ziemlich viel ausgewählt
<LetoThe2nd> ist doch mal schön!
<jokrebel> Paule: Da Ubuntu sehr viel (grad im Grafischen Bereich) anders macht als die KDE-Version müssen natürlich dabei dann auch jede Menge andere Pakets installiert werden.
<Paule> ok
<Paule> d.h. das ich nicht mit kde arbeiten kann?
<LetoThe2nd> jein. wenn das jetzt funktioniert, heisst es dass du vermutlich nicht ohne etwas ausgiebigeres konfiguriere mit kde glücklich wirst.
<Paule> aber wieso funtkionierts mit der live-CD so toll? Oder ist das irgendwie so robust das es alles verträgt?
<Paule> so fertig, und jetzt neu starten und unity auswählen?
<jokrebel> ja; falls es so heißt (könnte auch Ubuntu 3D oder 2D zur auswahl stehn oder ähnlich)
<Paule> ich hab gar keine Auswahl da kommt ein völlig anderer Auswahlbildschirm und ich kann nur Passwort eingeben
<LetoThe2nd> recht oberhalb von der passworteingabe ist ein weisses icon. klick da mal drauf.
<Paule> so ubuntu oder ubuntu2d
<LetoThe2nd> nimm mal "ubuntu"
<Paule> sieht so aus als das das funktioniert
<LetoThe2nd> wär doch schon mal nicht das schlechteste :)
<Paule> das wär gut
<Paule> das aussehen kriegt man sicher iwie geändert
<LetoThe2nd> in gewissem rahmen, ja
<Paule> linux bietet da ja massig Sachen
<LetoThe2nd> aber unity ist und bleibt halt unity
<Paule> und wenn ich jetzt kde starten würde dann funktionierts wieder nicht, oder kann es sein das es dann funktioniert?
 * jokrebel hat übrigens auch grad (allerdings auf nem äleren Gerät) Probleme mit der Funktion der KDE-Oberfläche.
<LetoThe2nd> eher unwahrscheinlich.
<jokrebel> +t
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich mag kde die kombination aus grafikkarte und treiber einfach nicht.
<Paule> schade
<LetoThe2nd> kommt vor, sowas.
<Paule> ich bin jetzt wieder im Terminal, wie komm ich eigentlich vom Terminal wieder zurück, das ist dann auch meine letzte Frage, ich hoff es funktioniert jetzt
<LetoThe2nd> ich *persönlich* würde ja vermuten, dass du mit lubuntu oder xubuntu am besten fährst, da beide grafisch etwas weniger komplexe systeme im unterbau haben und noch dazu von der bedienung deutlich näher an windows sind.
<Paule> aber den desktop könnte ich auch von denen ziehen, richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> jep.
<LetoThe2nd> zum testen ist das auch sicher nicht verkehrt.
<Paule> wie komme ich vom Terminal wieder zurück in die GUI
<jokrebel> Paule: (STRG)+ALT+F7 sollte Dich zurück auf die GUI bringen.
<Paule> eigentlich so jetzt hab ich nen schwarzen Bildschirm mit nem Mauszeiger
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du dich dann mal auf eins eingeschossen hast würde ich mittelfristig aber nochmal zur neuinstallation der entsprecehnde version raten, damit der ganze versuchsschrott wieder weg ist.
<Paule> ich glaube nicht das das wieder gut ist, grade ewig schwarzen Bildschirm gehabt mit Mauszeiger und jetzt ist das Hintergrundbild zerstört
<jokrebel> Paule: Klar kann man einfach "sudo install xubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop" hinterherschieben und hat dann im Loginscreen noch mehr Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl.
<LetoThe2nd> weil unity eben auch etwas komplexer ist, und wenn die kombination grafikkarte+treiber macken hat, sind die sicher da auch.
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht halt nicht ganz so extrem.
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, einfach mal xubuntu probieren, und schauen ob du dich heimisch fühlst.
<Paule> #Mein Hintergrund ist zerstört
<jokrebel> Dafür ruhig auch mal die 2D-version probieren. Oft hakt es gerade wegen der 3D-Beschleunigung.
<jokrebel> Paule: Versuch ein "unity --reset"
<Paule> na jetzt startet er schon neu
<jokrebel> auch könnte ein "compiz --replace" helfen.
<Paule> bin halt noch windows gewöhnt
<Paule> da möchte ich aber weg von
<jokrebel> Paule: Na dann weiterhin viel Erfolg; unser Unterstützung hast Du. Für das "nebenher gequatsche" gäbe es übrigens auch noch einen "Plauderkanal" #ubuntu-de-offtopic um hier herin wirklich nur die Ubuntu-Support relevanten Sachen zu bereden.
<LetoThe2nd> BBIAB
<Paule> ok entschuldigung, und vielen vielen Dank
<napterk> hi wie kann ich circumflex letter bei ubuntu eingeben? Brauch den für eine Formel!
<dAnjou> ^ <- den da?
<napterk> dAnjou> jep bei mir kommt da nur Kreis! Wiki schon gelesen.
<dAnjou> ° <- der da?
<beaver74> :)
<dAnjou> vielleicht feststell-taste nochmal drücken?
<LetoThe2nd> wahrscheinlich nodeadkeys gesetzt
<dAnjou> napterk: und welches tastaturlayout du verwendest, ist unverzichtbar zu wissen
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ich habe nodeadkeys
<LetoThe2nd> kay
<dAnjou> und ich muss nur auf die taste drücken
 * beaver74 muss die doppelt drücken
<beaver74> allerdings passiert da nichts in urxvt.. stelle ich gerade fest
<napterk> dAnjou> hab versucht nodeadkeys zu aktivieren, kann es bei kde nicht finden in den Einstellungen. Tastaturlayout Generic 101 Tasten
 * jokrebel muss dafür ^ (ohne CAPS oder Shift) gefolgt von nem Leerzeichen drücken.
<dAnjou> napterk: keine ahnung von kde, ich bin raus
<jokrebel> …oO( außer ich will ein Dach über nem Buchstaben, dann natürlich gefolgt von dem entsprechenden Buchstaben )
<yofel> napterk: das ist ne tastaturvariante in den einstellungen, heis auf deutsch glaub "Deutsch (keine Akzenttasten)"
<yofel> *heist
<beaver74> napterk, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#Tastatur
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<napterk> yofel> ^^^ yes klappt. Ohne Akzent war das richtige. Für mich war das erst rausgefallen, weil ich ja ein accent haben wollte, aber ohne Buchstaben
<geser> 101 Tasten? ist eine dt. Tastatur nicht eher 105/106-Tasten?
<yofel> meine laptop-tastatur wird in KDE auch als 101 Tasten angezeigt. Ich kann nicht sagen dass ich etwas vermisse
<weed4life> hallo, ich bin neu bei ubuntu (gerade erst installiert) und habe von einem kumpel erfahren das ich hier meine frage stellen  kann :D, ich habe eine ati radeon hd 4570 und würde gerne einen grafikkarten treiber installieren im wiki steht aber das fglrx meine Karte in 13.10 nicht mehr unterstüzt wollte ich fragen welchen treiber ich hernehmen sollte? :D 
<napterk> yofel> danke nochmal!
<jokrebel> weed4life: 13.10 ist noch gar nicht raus.
<LetoThe2nd> weed4life: am besten gar keinen speziellen, der opensource treiber ist einwandfrei wenn du nicht zocken willst.
<weed4life> fail meine 13.04 sry :D
<napterk> beaver74> danke hatte ich durchgeles, und werd es auch nochmal in Ruhe tuen. Auf jeden Fall ist die Anleitung für KDE so nicht mehr richtig. Wie ich die nodeadkeys aktiviere wird da für Precise nicht richtig beschrieben.
<beaver74> napterk, hm, ja, das kann leider mal vorkommen
<weed4life> LetoThe2nd: nach der anleitung http://askubuntu.com/questions/159586/how-to-install-radeon-open-source-driver ?
<kubine> Title: ati - How to install Radeon Open Source Driver? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> napterk: Im Wiki? -> Its a Wiki ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> weed4life: ne, einfach gar nichts tun :)
<LetoThe2nd> weed4life: wenn du nicht explizit den closed source (fglrx) treiber installierst, wird der radeon open source automatisch verwendet, weil bereits mitgeliefert.
<napterk> jokrebel> jep sonst kann ich auch nichts sagen, hab durch speziell dieses Wiki viel gelernt. Wenn ich mich mal was Zeit hab werd ich da auch ein paar Zeilen schreiben. Kenn mich aber  leider mit der Materie nicht gut aus.
<weed4life> letoThe2nd: super :D danke dir :P
<LetoThe2nd> weed4life: oder vermisst du gerade irgendwas, bzw. gibts ein grafikproblem?
<weed4life> letoThe2nd: ich finde das unity etwas langsam ist aber das liegt dann wohl an meiner alten hardware :D ?
<LetoThe2nd> weed4life: unity ist immer etwas langsam ;)
<weed4life> letoThe2nd: xD^^ schade :( aber nochmals danke
<LetoThe2nd> kp.
<LetoThe2nd> kennt jemand das phänomen dass fenster in awesome sich wie maximiert verhalten, obwohl ein normales tiling-layout gesetzt ist?
<LetoThe2nd> und was kann man dagegen tun? mod+f schaffts nicht zurück zum "normalzustand"
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, müssten dann auf Float sein. Ctrl Win Space.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: thx
<dadrc> Zu erkennen an den hässlichen Flügeln in der Leiste.
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ich wunder mich seit jahren was das hässliche heilig-geist-icon bedeutet... wieder was gelernt :)
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> hi
<MisterX> welche gründe außer "ram kaputt" kann es für segfaults geben und wie kann ich sie beheben?
<MisterX> memtest hat nach 21 durchläufen (72h…) keine errors produzieren können
<MisterX> scheint sich weiterhin auf grafisch-intensive dinge (spiele, videos) zu "beschränken" (→ ist nur(?) dort reproduzierbar)
<jokrebel> MisterX: Datenträger/Laufwerk defekt? Wobei tritt das denn auf und kannst viielleicht mal ein Log oder Fehlermeldung zeigen?
<MisterX> [ 1581.757669] hl_linux[3220]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000ed79b11d sp 00000000ffb7a6b0 error 6 in client.so[ed689000+1e2000]
<MisterX> wäre die entspr. zeile aus dmesg
<LetoThe2nd> schlechte kühlung, kaputte platte wären mal so die nächsten verdächtigen... tritt das auch auf von nem known-good, read-only live medium?
<MisterX> es tritt auf, wenn ich spiele, oder videos abspiele (je größer aufgelöst, desto eher/schneller/häufiger)
<MisterX> LetoThe2nd: das spiel ist von der einen, die vids von der anderen platte
<LetoThe2nd> temperaturproblem, würde ich dann tippen. kaputter lüfter, staub drin, etc.
<MisterX> win hatte mir auch schonmal nen bluescreen gegeben, das wäre dann die dritte hdd
<jokrebel> MisterX: Lüfter/Kühlkörper der Grafikkarte und Prozessor putzen.
<LetoThe2nd> kann übrigens durchaus auch der lüfter der grafikkarte sein, respektive eine durch überhitzung teilkaputte grafikkarte
<MisterX> cpu <30°, grafikkarten <55°
<LetoThe2nd> ja, jetzt.
<MisterX> vermute im moment probleme mit der graka
<LetoThe2nd> oder, mal ganz kreativ: kaputtes ram auf der grafikkarte :)
<MisterX> weil auf die fehler regelmäßig X abschmiert
<MisterX> und dann für ne weile nicht mehr startbar ist
<beaver74> hört sich stark nach Temperatur an
<MisterX> ja, dachte ich auch
<MisterX> …bis man mir versicherte, ~50° sei für grakas idle völlig i.o. und erst ab 70° solle ich mir sorgen machen
<MisterX> außerdem ist X problemlos startbar (und läuft gerade erstaunlich lange) wenn ich die xorg.conf ändere und xinerama abschalte
<jokrebel> MisterX: Kann ja auch der Sensor defekt sein.
<MisterX> kann ich den graka-ram iwie testen?
<LetoThe2nd> MisterX: es reicht ja wenn das ding einmal ausreichend heiss wurde und jetzt hin ist.
<beaver74> MisterX, das geschieht innerhalb von Sekunden, dass eine Temperatur erreicht wird die nicht mehr zu vertreten ist
<MisterX> beaver74: müsste sich das system dann nicht einfach abschalten…?
<beaver74> glaub so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen.. kommt auf die Komponenten an
<beaver74> MisterX, und wenn dein X sich verabschiedet.. könnte sich da ja auch etwas abgeschaltet haben :)
<MisterX> beaver74: naja, erst friert nur das bild ein
<MisterX> ich kann die maus noch bewegen aber nicht mehr mit den fenstern interagieren und auch nicht monitor verlassen
<MisterX> dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich 3 monitore an 2 grakas hängen habe
<beaver74> ist aber alles, will ich mal behaupten, nur geradten.. du wirst die Dinger in der Maschine alle nach und nach tauschen müssen.. was nicht toll ist :/
<MisterX> und es irrelevant ist, ob ich auch "die grafikkarte wechseln" will oder nicht
<MisterX> spätestens beim mainboard…
<beaver74> MisterX, eine raus.. testen
<MisterX> jo, schon klar…
<MisterX> hab derzeit eine "abgeschaltet", d.h. sie ist für keine anzeige zuständig. reicht das bereits?
<beaver74> nein, denke nicht.. kann man aber auch nicht so sagen. Du solltest imho sie ausbauen.
<MisterX> narf
<beaver74> MisterX, bau alles aus, dann kann es ja nur noch Netzteil, Board oder Kabelverbindungen sein.. und Netzteil und Kabel kann man ja evtl. auch noch testen.
<MisterX> oder cpu oder ram ;)
<beaver74> RAM hattest doch ausgeschlossen.. CPU ist unwahrscheinlich *behaupt*
<MisterX> naja, ich habe ram als unwahrscheinlich qualifiziert…
<beaver74> MisterX, wenn da mehrere Module verbaut sind, auch die einzeln testen.
<MisterX> *nick* schon klar…
<beaver74> is alles Zeitaufwendig und frustrierend..
<MisterX> yepp. :)
<MisterX> is ne möglichkeit bekannt, den graka-ram zu testen?
<MisterX> ich meine, es sind probleme mit X
<MisterX> teilw. komme ich beim reboot garnicht mehr in den dm mehr hoch
<MisterX> sondern habe nur noch ein nvidia-logo auf den schirmen
<beaver74> MisterX, wie LetoThe2nd sagte.. Live-CD und belasten die Kiste
<beaver74> MisterX, und gleich gibt es einen Anschiss von wegen OT ;)
<beaver74> MisterX, unter Windows traten die selben Probleme auf.. sagtest du?
<MisterX> welche programme gibt's denn zum belasten ala memtest/cpuburn für grakas?
<MisterX> reichte da nen benchmark?
<MisterX> beaver74: einmal in sonder "ich komm nicht bis in den display manager hoch"-phase hab ich win gebootet und mir nen bluescreen gefangen
<MisterX> ist der einzige test bisher. vll validiere ich dagegen mal…
<subz3r0> nabend
<MisterX> namd
<subz3r0> wie bewerkstellige ich es noch mal, dass eine group direkt zu meinem user geaddet wird?
<subz3r0> also ohne mich abzumelden?
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: newgrp
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: gilt aber nur in dieser shell dann, systemweit geht nur nur relogin
<subz3r0> sicher dass es nicht auch anders geht? also systemweit dann?
<LetoThe2nd> enorm sicher, ja.
<subz3r0> meine mich irgendwie zu erinnern. aber hab den command vergessen ;)
<subz3r0> mhh jo :(
<subz3r0> aber warum nur in der shell die gerade läuft?
<subz3r0> hab mal ins wiki geschaut. davon steht da nix
<LetoThe2nd> weil imho newgrp effektiv nur ne neue shell mit den entsprechenden gruppen startet
<subz3r0> oki. danke soweit :)
<subz3r0> na dann mal abmelden + anmelden =)
<LetoThe2nd> respektive man newgrp lesen und den "-" schalter finden, aber das war wohl zu spät ;)
<subz3r0> klappt =)
<subz3r0> vbox rennt wieder ;)
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<subz3r0> hi misterx 
<misterx> mir sind die fenster-dekorationen verschwunden, nachdem ich eine grafikkarte ausgebaut habe. ist das normal? und wie behebe ich das?
<subz3r0> gnome? unity? kde? lxde? xfce?
<misterx> XFCE, sorry
<misterx> Xubuntu, quantal
<subz3r0> da hab ich kA. aber sicherlich jmd anders :)
<misterx> nvidia graka
<misterx> und im einstellungs-manager bleiben die beiden unterpunkte "Fensterverhalten" und "Feineinstellungen des Fensterverhaltens" leer
<subz3r0> haste mal nach xfce +reset gesucht?
<subz3r0> wäre das erste was ich versuchen würde
<koegs> misterx: mit anderem user testen und notfalls mal ~/.config/xfce4 umbenennen
<misterx> tue dies. bis später
<misterx> so, wieder da
<misterx> problem: fenster-dekorationen fehlen in meinem user-account, in der gastsitzung läuft alles wie gewünscht
<misterx> umbenennen von ~/.config/xfce4 hat nichts geändert (also, nichts am problem)
<brainwash> misterx: in deiner gespeicherten sitzung fehlt dann der fenstermanager xfwm4
<brainwash> starte diesen mit "xfwm4 --replace"
<misterx> brainwash: danke
<misterx> ahhh
<misterx> wundervoll, danke!
<imox> ich hab de nLTSP server hier gerade installiert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP/Installation_ab_Oneiric  eigentlich schein auch alles zu laufen gab keine Fehler etc. habe einen raspberry pi und versuche mich anzumelden und das geht nicht. jemand eine Idee? und wie kann ich denn testen ob das anmelden am server überhaupt geht um aus zuschließen das der rapsberry spinnt. 
<kubine> Title: Installation ab Oneiric › LTSP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<miup> imox: passendes image bereit für arm?
<imox> ja, ich komm auch zum login 
<imox> miup: http://www.berryterminal.com/doku.php/start  also zu diesem login komme ich und in der config hab ich auch die ip von dem server eingetragen. najaa ich installiert grad noch mal das eubuntu in ner vm vielleicht hab ich was falsch gemacht
<kubine> Title: BerryTerminal (at www.berryterminal.com)
<jokrebel> imox: Ist da ein Ubuntu drauf?
<imox> wo? auf dem raspberry? nein logischerweise nicht. ich hab nen ubuntu als server wo der sich anmelden soll 
<imox> so bin ma essen einkaufen
<imox> bin wieder da ;) 
<imox> hmm tjoa damit geht's auch nicht ;) 
<imox> ;(
<koegs> imox: damit kannst du testen http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-create-virtualbox-ubuntu-ltsp-thin-client
<kubine> Title: How to create a VirtualBox Ubuntu LTSP Thin Client | How To | The Fan Club | dynamic design solutions (at www.thefanclub.co.za)
<Hilfe> guten abend
<Hilfe> jemand da der helfen möchte
<Hilfe> ?
<jokrebel> Hilfe: immmer, frag einfach
<imox> koegs: danke 
<Hilfe> okay, ich wollte wubi.exe starten was nicht ging weil ich die datei nicht öffnen konnte. ich hab dann iwo gelesen das einer die sources.list ändern sollte was ich auch gemacht habe und anschliessend habe ich dann sudo apt-get update ausgeführt nun kommen da diverse fehler
<Hilfe> das ist mal so mein anfang :) ich hab ubuntu erst seit ca. 4 stunden
<jokrebel> Hilfe: Tue Dir nen gefallen und quäl dich nicht mit wubi rum.
<Hilfe> ich wollte mit wubi die neuste ubuntu version installieren
<Hilfe> ich habe jetzt version 2,26,1
<jokrebel> Hilfe: Wubi ist eher was zum ausprobieren. Wenn Du es wirklich haben willst wär ein Dualboot-System wesentlich besser.
<Hilfe> ich will, weil mein windwos ist zerstört
<Hilfe> da geht nichts mehr, ich hab in netz eine notfall iso gefunden von ubuntu wenn mit dem rechner nichts mehr geht
<jokrebel> Hilfe: Was hilft Dir dann Wubi, wenn das Windows dafür eh schon kaputt ist?
<Hilfe> jetzt läuft er wenigstens wieder
<Hilfe> ja ubuntu läuft ja, ich dachte ich könnte jetzt einfach upgraden
<jokrebel> Sorry, aber bei Wubi muss ich passen. Aber es sind ja noch andere hier.
<Hilfe> ich habe gnome desktop, vielleicht hilft das weiter
<Hilfe> oder gibt es einen anderen weg ein upgrade zu starten 
<jokrebel> es gibt einen besseren Weg, Ubuntu zu installieren als Wubi zu benutzen, soviel weis ich.
<Hilfe> der wäre
<jokrebel> Hilfe: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation meiner Meinung nach steht da Wubi zurecht ganz am Ende.
<kubine> Title: Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<jokrebel> Hilfe: Für mich ist erste Wahl, per Live-CD (oder USB-Stick) alleine oder als Dualboot-System (parallel zu Windows) zu installieren.
<misterx> jokrebel: ?! wie meinen?
<Hilfe> ich hab die live cd gebrannt 
<misterx> ah, hier heißt einer "Hilfe". Nevermind.
<Hilfe> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS i386
<Hilfe> ist das die richtige iso
<Hilfe> du ich probier das einfach nochmal
<Hilfe> dane für die hilfe
<jokrebel> Hilfe: Prima. Dann boote davon. Dann kannst Du Ubuntu ausgiebig live ausprobieren. Und bei Gefallen kannst Du mit der auch eine Installation auf der Festplatte durchführen.
<Hilfe> nacht zusammen 
<Hilfe> merci
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg
<paule> Nabend
<paule> Krieg ich hier auch Support was das installieren von JOSM in ubuntu angeht?
<paule> weil irgendwie geht das so wies auf der JOSM-Homepage steht bei mir nicht
<jokrebel> paule: Wurde Dir nicht bereits gestern oder vorgestern gesagt, dass man besser die Wege von Ubuntu nutzt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JOSM
<kubine> Title: JOSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<paule> Ich kriege da diese nette Fehlermeldung: gpg: Keine gültigen OpenPGP-Daten gefunden.
<jokrebel> paule: Wenn Du was genau wie und wo tust? Vollständige Fehlermeldung und die benutzten Befehle wären für die Analyse wohl äußerst hilfreich.
<paule> Ich tu genau das was bei josm sowie identisch im ubuntuuser-wiki steht
<paule> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JOSM
<kubine> Title: JOSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<paule> http://josm.openstreetmap.de/wiki/Download#Ubuntu
<kubine> Title: Download – JOSM (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<paule> und das ist die Fehlermeldung auf diesen Befehl: wget -q http://josm.openstreetmap.de/josm-apt.key -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<jokrebel> paule: Dann zeig doch bitte auch mal die _kompette_ Terminal-Ein-und-Ausgabe von Anfang bis Ende.
<paule> Zuerst den Editor aufrufen
<paule> sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<jokrebel> !pasten > paule
<kubine> paule: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<paule> [paste:414887:josm]
<paule> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/414887/
<jokrebel> paule: Und warum genau reicht die Version aus den offiziellen Ubuntu-Quellen nicht?
<paule> weil die steinalt ist
<paule> Version 4878 gegen 5939
<jokrebel> paule: Du sollt auch bitte nicht das pasten was auf der Webseite steht, das können wir selber lesen. Du sollst uns bitte das zeigen was Du ins Terminal eintippst und was dann als komplette Ausgabe kommt. 
<jokrebel> paule: Die Version betrifft so weit ich weis aber nicht das Kartenmaterial. Das weist Du?
<paule> Das ist jetzt das was ich als letztes gemacht habe. Das im Editor habe ich überprüft das ist eine Kopie dessen was auf der Homepage steht
<paule> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/414892/
<jokrebel> paule: Vergleich doch nochmal die Wiki von Ubuntuuser mit dem von Dir bevorzugtem Tutorial.
<jokrebel> paule: Tipp: VERSION ist kein offizielle Ubuntu-Version ;-)
<paule> also muss ich den Schlüssel zur Paketverwaltung hinzufügen
<paule> ich muss deb-src deaktivieren, und wie mach ich das?
<paule> oder?
<jokrebel> paule: Nein. Du musst (wenn Du schon nach deren _Anleitung_ vorgehst; Warum?) das Wort "VERSION" mit Deinem Ubuntu-Versionsname (precise vermutlich, zumindest was ich so aus dem "..update" rauslese) ersetzen,
<paule> warum steht dann genau das: deb http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt VERSION universe im ubuntuforum?
<kubine> Title: Index of /apt (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<jokrebel> paule: Und grad für Leute die sich damit noch nicht so auskennen gibt es im Ubuntuusers-Wiki klasse Unterseiten die alles erklären http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/JOSM#Fremdquelle
<kubine> Title: JOSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<paule> da bin ich grade und lese genau dieses wieder: deb http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt VERSION universe
<kubine> Title: Index of /apt (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<jokrebel> paule: Keine Ahung was Du da im Forum gefunden hast. Im Wiki ist es jedenfalls sehr schön erklärt.
<jokrebel> paule: Dann klickst Du hinter Version: die Deinige an und hast dann drunter die Zeile stehn, die in die sources.list gehört.
<paule> nix forum das steht so im WIKI
<jokrebel> die lautet für precice nunmal --> deb http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt precise universe <--- und nicht ---> deb http://josm.openstreetmap.de/apt VERSION universe 
<kubine> Title: Index of /apt (at josm.openstreetmap.de)
<paule> dann muss das wiki geändert werden
<Rochvellon> nein, denn im wiki wird es für mehrere versionen beschrieben und VERSION ist dabei ein platzhalter für lucid, precise etc.
<jokrebel> paule: Oder Deine ungenaue Vorgehensweise. Weiter oben gibt es auch noch Links zu der generellen Vorgehensweise "Um aus der Fremdquelle zu installieren, muss man die folgenden Paketquellen freischalten:" anklickbar und zu weiterm Verständnis nötig und sinnvoll.
<paule> ok gut danke
<passt> ich habe bei 13.04 einen grafikfehler wenn ein bild oder ein video im vollbildmodus angzeigt wird. am oberen bildschirmrand ist dann im bild eine linie zu sehen. die linie müsste etwa auf der höhe der oberen menüleiste von ubuntu sein.
<passt> hat jemand eine idee?
<bullgard4> passt: Mir fällt nur eine Verlegenheits-Antwort ein: Richte einen neuen Benutzer ein und probiere, ob dann derselbe Fehler auftritt.
<passt> halte ich für zweifelhaft, aber kann ich später mal probieren
<passt> noch eine info, der fehler ist erst nach dem update von 12.10 auf 13.04 aufgetreten
<brainwash> passt: der fehler ist bekannt, wurde längst behoben, jedoch wurde das ubuntu paket aufgrund der aktualisierungsrichtlinien noch nicht aktualisiert
<brainwash> passt: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1170958
<kubine> Title: Bug #1170958 “[Regression] Panel shadow dropped on full screen w...” : Bugs : “unity” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<passt> ok, danke, dann muss ich abwarten
<misterx> hallo zusammen
<musca> moin misterx
<misterx> habe heute eine hardware-komponente verändert (graka ausgebaut) und seitdem startet xfwm4 unter meinem Xubuntu Quantal nicht mehr automatisch für meinen user-account. bei nem gast-acc läuft alles wie gewünscht. jemand ne idee, wie ich das fixen kann?
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-28
<SpiritOfTux1> moin, account zu empathy {aim, icq..} hinzufügen klappt nicht wollte account aus pidgin übernehmen 
<SpiritOfTux1> empathy 3.6.4, ubuntu 13.04 
<Trojaner> Kann mir Jemand helfen? Bin relativ neu bei Linux bzw Ubuntu und hab ein Problem mit apt-get dist-upgrade:
<Trojaner> http://puu.sh/32ULs.png
<Trojaner> ist das normal?
<jokrebel> nö
<Trojaner> Das kommt nach "Preconfiguring packages ..."
<LetoThe2nd> uname -a
<LetoThe2nd> lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> !paste > Trojaner Paste doch bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe inclusive der Eingabezeile.
<kubine> Trojaner Paste doch bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe inclusive der Eingabezeile.: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<LetoThe2nd> die beiden bitte in ein pastebin
<Trojaner> ok, eine sekunde
<Trojaner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414897/ consolen ausgabe
<kubine> Title: apt-get dist-upgrade › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Natty?
<Trojaner> ja
<Trojaner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414902/
<kubine> Title: -uname a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> Trojaner: und leg doch bitte noch ein free -m nach dann. danke.
<Trojaner> und http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414907/
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> ferakernerl, arm, ports.ubuntu.com, verrate uns doch mal was das für ein system ist
<Trojaner> also
<Trojaner> ich möchte gerne linux bzw ubuntu auf android installieren
<Trojaner> per chroot
<Trojaner> dafür gibts eine app
<Trojaner> aber beim upgraden kommt halt ein fehler
<LetoThe2nd> ich merks schon.
<Trojaner> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414912/
<kubine> Title: free -m › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> 1. Jaunty wird nicht mehr supported, 2. #ubuntu-arm, 3. viel Spaß :)
<Trojaner> gibts auch einen deutschen channel für ubuntu-arm?
<LetoThe2nd> Trojaner: und genau das ist auch dein problem - diese wunderapp, die da versucht mit nem uralt ubuntu auf nem verhunzten bastelkernel was zu machen für das es nicht gedacht ist.
<Trojaner> hmm
<axt> wie heißt die app?
<Trojaner> eine sekunde
<Trojaner> Linux Installer Standard
<Trojaner> soll ich auch den link posten
<axt> nö. ich guck mal in androidx86 in einer vm, was das ist.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn da schon steht "PLEASE USE DEBIAN INSTED OF UBUNTU !!! (Support only for Debian, Ubuntu only for real advanced users)."
<Trojaner> :D
<Trojaner> hatte schon bisschen erfahrung mit ubuntu
<Trojaner> und noch nie debian genutzt
<axt> wir sind doch alle real advanced users - oder nicht? :-D
<Trojaner> darum wollte ich ubuntu statt debian
<LetoThe2nd> ich übersetze: "es funzt halt nicht und wir wissen nicht warum, ka.a vielleicht bringts ja wer zum laufen"
<LetoThe2nd> Trojaner: sorry, aber das ist so dermassen abwegig.
<Trojaner> naja, muss ich halt wohl neu installieren :D
<Trojaner> und auf debian umsteigen
<Trojaner> naja, danke für eure hilfe
<Sebastian2> gibt doch wunderbare ubuntu install apps
<Sebastian2> kapier ich nicht
<Sebastian2> ^^
<LetoThe2nd> Sebastian2: für a) supportete geräte und b) ist das natürlich nur halb so cool dann.
<Sebastian2> achso der "coolness" Faktor
<Sebastian2> gut
<axt> Trojaner: es gibt ja auch noch andere apps dieser art wie "complete linux installer". dort findet sich auch was von ubuntu.
<axt> ach, nicht mehr da. dann nicht.
<lx-berlin_> hallo. noob frage: Jetzt wo mein Ubuntu so schön läuft  sollte ich vielleicht mal an ein Backup denken. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze System zu sichern (auf externer Festplatte) , also nicht nur den home ordner ? Was benutzt ihr da so ?
<lx-berlin_> btw. ich habe 12.10
<koegs> !datensicherung > lx-berlin_ 
<kubine> lx-berlin_: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<LetoThe2nd> lx-berlin_: es gibt so möglichkeiten (siehe eben wiki), aber unter linux i.A. wenig sinnvoll.
<Tu0r> hi, ich muss ein zip aufmachen etwas löschen und dann es wieder zu machen. bei windows geht das mit 7zip was gibt es da bei ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> lx-berlin_: lieber /home und /etc im klartext wegsichern, und im schlimmsten fall noch die paketliste
<lx-berlin_> ich dachte es gibt eine Möglichkeit alles zu sichern. Damit ich , falls die SSD mal den Geist aufgibt, nicht alles wieder neu installieren muss.
<koegs> Tu0r: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archivmanager?redirect=no#Archivmanager
<kubine> Title: Archivmanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> koegs: thx
<koegs> lx-berlin_: da gäbe es dann dd oder partimage
<LetoThe2nd> lx-berlin_: wenn du die configs + paketliste hast, ist neuinstallieren sofort erledigt.
<lx-berlin_> unter MacOS soll das wohl mit Timemachine leicht machbar sein
<LetoThe2nd> lx-berlin_: auf der anderen seite hast du dann backups, an die du auch ohne spezieltools immer rankommst.
<lx-berlin_> ok
<beaver74> lx-berlin_, CloneZilla wäre eine weniger nerdige Lösung, funktioniert aber sehr gut
<LetoThe2nd> ist halt meine persönliche erfahrung.
<lx-berlin_> danke erstmal. Ich werde mir die Doku mal in Ruhe durchlesen und auch CloneZilla/partimage ansehen
<LetoThe2nd> ich rate von solchen dingern eben immer ab, weil was mach ich wenn die mühle tatsählich steht und ich einfach schnell nur ein paar sachen aus dem backup brauche? dann stundenlang versuchen die backupcontainer mit irgendnem super tool zu mounten etc... 
<LetoThe2nd> oder einfach anstecken, und mit jedem linux lesen können ;)
<lx-berlin_> macht sinn
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss dass das sinn macht :)
<LetoThe2nd> imagebasierte backups sind die denkweise der 90er-geschädigten windows-user :)
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, CloneZilla legt die Daten in einem ganz normal lesbarem Archiv ab
<beaver74> so closed-source Dinger würde ich auch nicht nutzen wollen
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: welchen vorteil hat es dann?
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, du hättest das gesamte System in diesem einen Archiv
<LetoThe2nd> ein tar cvf krieg ich auch so hin :)
<beaver74> also samt Partitionstabelle, GRUB.. und das bekommt halt nicht jeder hin :)
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: also als ich das das letzte mal angeschaut hat war das definitiv noch imagebasiert (partimage etc.)
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: sollte sich das zugunsten einer standard-archivlösung geändert haben ist es zumindest einen blick wert, das ist wahr.
<andrea_> lx-berlin_, ich habe zum sichern einer partition mal parted magic benutzt, damit kann man auch eine komplette platte sichern
<beaver74> LetoThe2nd, bin mir jetzt auch wieder nicht mehr ganz sicher.. aber ansehen sollte man es sich.. man konnte in den neueren Versionen schon einige Archivformate auswählen.
<lx-berlin_> ok. ich schaue gerade ein video zu clonezilla. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBEYdVCnxjE Bei 5:50min im Video sieht man ein Auswahlmenu (device-image / device-device). 
<kubine> Title: CloneZilla - BackUp erstellen - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<beaver74> lx-berlin_, is halt wegsichern/clonen
<beaver74> *ist
<andrea_> parted magic nutzt auch clonezilla, aber da muss man nicht erst stundenlang seitenweise lesen. einfach booten und im menü sichern auswählen
<beaver74> andrea_, ja, ein wenig aufmerksam sollte man bei CloneZilla schon sein.. aber das war imho recht intuitiv und nicht so das Problem
<beaver74> aber halt auf der Konsole :)
<beaver74> andrea_, parted magic läuft unter einer GUI?
<andrea_> ich habe noch nie eine ubuntu sicherung gemacht, ( habe mal eine windoze recery pertition mit parted magic gesichert,lol)
<andrea_> beaver74, ja , man bootet ne cd ud hat dann die sicherung im menü, alles sehr übersichtlich
<beaver74> andrea_, jau, stimmt
<andrea_> beaver74, na ja clonezilla ist zwar textmäßig, wurde aber in eine gui eingebettet
<lx-berlin_> gut. heute abend gehts mit dem Thema weiter. Ich denke ein Backup zu machen wäre auch unter Ubuntu nicht so falsch :) Danke erstmal für die tips.
<Harald523> Huhu! Wie krieg ich eine DVD ge-unmounted, die ich mit der Eject-Taste am Laufwerk ausgeworfen habe?
<congratulation> mahlzeit die herrschaften: ich wollt mal ubuntu ausprobieren und hab dafür ubuntu12.04 von der offiziellen page geladen und mit linuxlife USB creator 'nen bootable USB stick erstellt. jetzt lass ich das erstmal zum testen in der virtualbox laufen, aber wenn ubuntu hochfährt kommt die meldung:"this system is running in low graphics mode - your screen, graphics card and input devices settings 
<congratulation> could not be detected correctly"
<congratulation> dann klicke ich auf ok, und es kommen die optionen: 1. "run in low graphics mode" 2. "reconfigure graphics" 3. "troubleshoot the error"
<congratulation> bei option 1. fährt er ewig hoch, es passiert aber nicht viel, bei option 2. kann ich nichts anklicken
<congratulation> ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, bin ein absoluter linux neuling
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: hm wenn du eh in der virtualbox bist, warum dann nicht vom reinen iso-image?
<congratulation> das ginge wie? das .iso per daemon tools/etc. mounten?
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: äh warum... virtualbox kann doch einfach das iso als cd auswählen.
<deem> ich schätze mal das ubuntu kann die virtuelle hardware der virtualbox nicht richtig erkennen. Die installation der gast-treiber sollte da abhilfe schaffen. Das kann man auch über das Terminal machen
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: einfach in den einstellungen des cd-laufwerks
<LetoThe2nd> deem: naja ein vanilla ubuntu sollte in der vbox ohne murren hochkommen.
<congratulation> jetzt kann ich nicht mehr folgen: ich wollte eigentlich einen bootable USB stick mit linuxlife machen, jetzt habe ich auf diesem USB stick die virtualbox (von oracle wie es scheint) und in dieser box wird ubuntu eben gestartet und ich werde gefragt ob ausprobieren oder installieren
<congratulation> und ich starte auch nicht nur die virtual box, sondern ubuntu gleich mit
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: tut mir leid, aber du erzählst da ziemlich viel durcheinander.
<congratulation> das ist nicht meine absicht :(
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: du hast einen laufenden pc, unter windows, richtig?
<congratulation> ja
<congratulation> windows7
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: und da drauf ist virtualbox installiert, richtig?
<congratulation> auf einem USB stick ist virtualbox installiert, die habe ich mit linux life usb creator installiert (http://www.linuxliveusb.com)
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: dann ist das tool schuldig, weil es offensichtlich dir virtualisierung verhunzt.
<congratulation> verstehe
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: installier einfach virtualbox ganz normal (umsaonst von virtualbox.org)
<congratulation> dann installier ich jetzt mal nur die virtualbox und wähle die ubuntu.iso so aus
<congratulation> aye
<congratulation> dank dir
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: dann funktioniert das sicher, ganz ohne usb stick
<congratulation> den USB stick verwendete ich für eventuelle installation von ubuntu, hab hier keine cd-rohlinge
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation: ja, später dann...
<ppq`> congratulation1: übrigens ist zum testen besser, direkt den rechner vom stick zu booten. dein windows bleibt dabei unverändert
<congratulation1> habe jetzt nur virtualbox installiert, und ubuntu.iso dort gestartet. es kommt die selbe fehlermeldung wie oben genannt, habe aber keine (virtuelle) festplatte angegeben
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation1: riecht aber dann danach dass da noch was faul ist, vielleicht das image
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation1: das funktionier nämlich ganz sicher, schon mehrfach selbst verwendet
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: bist du dir sicher, dass ein normales ubuntu iso problemlos in virtualbox bootet? mir ist so, als ob es das eben nicht tut, wegen unity-3d-generve.
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: dann kommt halt der fallback, aber es kommt sehr sicher hoch
<ppq> hm, ok. habe noch kein ubuntu iso in vbox gebootet, immer nur mit x davor :) aber schon recht oft sowas gehört
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh* ich probiers hier nebenbei aus
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation1: 32b oder 64b?
<congratulation1> 64
<congratulation1> mein ubuntu in der virtualbox läuft mit 16bit, 32bit ist recommended, vllt. liegts daran
<LetoThe2nd> ..fährt hoch wie ne eins.
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu 12.04.2 lts 64bit, frisch runtergeladen, vbox mit standardeinstellungen erstellt, ubuntu64bit.
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: thx für's testen
<congratulation1> vbox standardeinstellungen sind?
<LetoThe2nd> das was er dir halt anbietet
<congratulation1> wenn ich eine neue machen will fragt mich das programm nach: name, typ, version
<LetoThe2nd> name egal, typ linux, version ubuntu 64b
<congratulation1> exakt wie bei mir
<congratulation1> und keine virtuelle festplatte?
<LetoThe2nd> doch, hab ich erstellt. das ändert es aber sicher nicht.
<congratulation1> hab jetzt eine 2te vbox erstellt, wenn ich die starte fragt er mich nach: "medium für start auswählen" da wähle ich die ubuntu.iso aus, korrekt?
<LetoThe2nd> hat er bei mir nicht
<congratulation1> aha
<LetoThe2nd> erstell sie einfach mal fertig ohne was auszuwählen und wähl dann das ubuntu-iso manuell
<LetoThe2nd> und lad das gleich zur sicherheit nochmal runter.
<congratulation1> k, wenn ich es so starte kommt wie zu erwarten:"no bootable medium found"
<congratulation1> lade gerade ubuntu nochmal
<congratulation1> melde mich sofort
<LetoThe2nd> congratulation1: dann in den einstellungen der vbox "massenspeicher" auswählen und bei der cd das ubuntu-image einhängen
<congratulation1> einstellungen finde ich keine, kann unter "geräte" die .iso auswählen. ist das korrekt?
<LetoThe2nd> geräte->cd/dvd sollte auch gehen, ja
<alps> hi. ich bekomm öfter mal die warnung: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<alps> kann ich die zeile einfach löschen aus der config?
<_moep_> ja funzt dann u.U. nich mehr
<alps> was funzt nicht?
<alps> liegts daran das ich in home noch ne .fonts.conf hab?
<alps> mich nervt einfach nur die fehlermeldung im terminal beim beenden von programmen.
<congratulation1> neu runtergeladen
<congratulation1> identische fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> dann keine ahnung was da an deinem system komisch ist, sorry.
<congratulation1> wird die meldung auch kommen, wenn ich vom USB stick boote?
<congratulation1> wenn das vorrauszusehen sein sollte
<ppq> congratulation1: am pc? wenn deine grafikkarte halbwegs taugt, nein.
<congratulation1> radeon HD6900 it is
<ppq> die könnte eine spur zu neu sein für ubuntu 12.04
<ppq> hm, nein, sollte eigentlich passen.
<_moep_> alps: is anzunehmen 2x macht kein sinn
<bunyip> alps: Was hast du überhaupt für eine ubuntu version?
<alps> 12.10
<alps> in /etc/fonts liegt noch ne fonts.conf
<alps> ich hab die in home auch nur mal wegen bitmap fonts angelegt
<bunyip> hmm, ist meine 12.04lts ja älter, da gibt es nur bis line 7 und ein verzeichnis ~/.fontconfig
<bunyip> dann benenne die im home mal um
<bunyip> da steht ja "deprecated" also veraltet und übeflüssig
<alps> kein bock die in home umzubenennen weil die in meinem git-ordner liegt
<alps> ist gesymlinkt nach home
<alps> wie stellst du dir das vor, einfach umbenennen?
<alps> soll ja auch noch erkannt werden
<bunyip> ja vom git war auch noch nicht die rede
<alps> ich paste die mal moment
<bunyip> ja die 50-user.conf
<alps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710757/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps>  deprecated="yes". ist das ne option die direkt gesetzt wird oder was?
<alps> und damit wird die warnung ausgegebn oder wie?
<bunyip> die warnung kommt von da, ja, ich finde immer cool "removed in the future" tja ab wann denn :)
<alps> jau is doch spam sowas ^^
<bunyip> ich würde das auskommentieren, wenn dich nur die meldung stört
<alps> was und wie denn? <!-- -->?
<alps> die ganze zeile kann ich ja nich auskommentieren dann wird doch die home-config nich mehr glesen oder?
<alps> <!-- include ignore_missing="yes" deprecated="yes" -->~/.fonts.conf</include>
<alps> geht das so zufällig?
<bunyip> vlt darf man auch einfach deprecated="yes" auf "no" setzen, ist ja die frage ob das überhaupt noch ausgewertet wird, wenn: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated. kommt  
<alps> ich probiers mal
<bunyip> eben, kannst du doch jederzeit rückgängig machen.
<alps> ok meldung ist weg. "no" hat gereicht. dank dir
<psiklops_> Hallo. Ich bau gerade ein Custom 3.9.4 Kernel in Debian. Mir wurde erzählt das der Ubuntu 3.9.x Kernel mein TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC HD (rev3) unterstützt.
<psiklops_> Wäre es möglich das jemand mir den .config für den Ubuntu Kernel pastet, damit ich mir ein bild davon machen kann wie ich das Modul baue?
<ppq> psiklops_: das ist hier zwar offtopic, aber wenn du magst, kannst du eine config für 3.8 bekommen (ist gerade aktuell in raring)
<psiklops_> ppq, cool
<psiklops_> !offtopic
<kubine> psiklops_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<ppq> genau
<ppq> kommst du rüber? :)
<imox> so ich mach grad wieder mit dem LTSP server weiter. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das testen kann? der link von gestern beschreib nur wie ichs aufsetze aber das habe ich ja schon 
<bekks> Da steht das doch auch...
<bekks> Und wenn du nicht weisst, wie du dich auf einen LTSP verbindest - wieso setzt du einen auf? :D
<bekks> Und läuft der unter Ubuntu?
<imox> bekks: ja läuft unter ubuntu. weil ichs grad das erste mal mache und von dem raspberry das connecten nicht geht. ich will nun ausschließen das am raspberry liegt
<imox> bekks: hmmm hab das jetzt mal gemacht aber will nicht booten liegt wohl an meinem server. hab das aber nach der Anleitung im wiki gemacht und wenn ich den starte zeigt der auch keine Fehler an ;( 
<mrsquizzles> *squizzle*
<imox> bekks: irgendwie geht das ja über dhcp oder sowas oder? hab das noch nicht so recht verstanden? darf ich dann noch nen normalen dhcp server laufen lassen? oder muss der server als dhcp fungieren?
<mrsquizzles> linux stinkt
<imox> bekks: hmm ok hab jetzt mal mein lokalen dhcp server ausgemacht und nu geht's. aber einlochen geht noch nicht
<bekks> Der DHCP Server muss alle nötigen Optionen liefern, die die Clients benötigen. Und "einlochen geht noch nicht" ist keine mir bekannte Fehlermeldung.
<imox> hmm user existiert. aber LOGIN :-P geht nicht
<imox> aber ich komm schon mal zur anmeldemaske
<bekks> Schau ins Log warum der Login "nicht geht".
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du da?
<imox> eubuntu
<imox> 12.04
<bekks> Was ist "eubuntu"?
<bekks> imox: Kannst du mal ein "lsb_release -a" in ein Pastebin schieben bitte?
<imox> http://pastebin.com/x5MaLz4e
<kubine> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> bekks: http://edubuntu.org
<kubine> Title: Edubuntu (at edubuntu.org)
<bekks> imox: edubuntu, nicht eubuntu ;)
<imox> ;)
<imox> Failed password for invalid user imo from 192.168.178.30 port 56257 ssh2
<imox> hmmm user imo mit dem Passwort gibt's aber
<imox> hmm musste anscheinend nen normalen system user anlegen komische Anleitung naja jetzt gehts
<imox> cool
<imox> bekks: richtig anmelden geht leider doch nicht ;(  http://pastebin.com/F0ui9jyv  ne idee?
<kubine> Title: May 28 21:59:46 thinserver-Parallels-Virtual-Platform chfn[4605]: changed user ' - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und wenn du uns jetzt noch sagst, was das für ein Paste ist...?
<imox> var/log/auth.log  login vom client am server
<imox> nach dem login sehe ich den desktop Hintergrund und das wars 
<imox> geht auch nichts mehr weiter
<bekks> Also funktioniert der Login doch.
<bekks> Schau im Xorg.0.log nach und im ~/.xsession-errors
<imox> ja login geht jetzt 
<imox> bekks: in Xorg.0.log passiert nichts und ~/.xsession-errors hab ich nicht
<bekks> Und da der Login "jetzt funktioniert" ist das Problem ja auch nicht mehr existent.
<imox> bekks: naja nee login geht aber danach geht's nicht weiter
<bekks> Dann wird es Logs dazu geben.
<imox> bekks: habe jetzt mal mit ubuntu ausprobiert da komm ich jetzt soweit das ich nen komplett leeren desktop habe ohne irgendwas kann aber ordner erstellen :D wo kann ich denn einstellen das der thin client so darf?
<bekks> Der darf alles, was ein User darf, der sich anmeldet.
<imox> aber ich seh sonst nichts
<bekks> Dann wird es Logs dazu geben.
<imox> ja und welche? 
<bekks> Guck halt nach? Das Ding wird garantiert was in /var/log ablegen.
<imox> sowas wie lstp oder so gibt's nicht
<bekks> Das Ding wird ja irgendeine Config haben, wo ggf. auch was zu, Logging steht.
<misterx> hallo
<misterx> ich nutze Xubuntu Quantal und seit ich eine meiner grakas ausgebaut habe, startet xfwm4 nicht mehr automatisch
<misterx> mein syslog gibt mir auf grep -i xfwm nichts aus
<bekks> Wird da auch nicht drinstehen.
<bekks> Schau im /var/log/Xorg.*.log nach und im ~/.xsession-errors
<misterx> bekks: jeweils leer
<misterx> bei ner gastsitzung startet es automatisch
<bekks> Gibst da noch ein lightdm.log zum Beispiel?
<misterx> in der tat, ich prüfe
<misterx> bekks: grep findet nix
<misterx> bekks: es startet auch ohne größere mucken
<beaver74> USB-tethering ohne network-manager .. ist das möglich, gibt es dazu Anleitungen?
<misterx> beaver74: schau mal im ubuntuusers-artikel über den netzwerk-manager nach den links zu alternativen zu eben jenem
<beaver74> misterx, ja, werde ich, danke
<beaver74> misterx, ich bin gerade auf der Seite, finde dort aber nichts zu alternativen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=579930 - den Post #10 hatte ich befolgt, aber leider derzeit noch ohne Erfolg. So ähnlich sollte es aber möglich sein, denke ich.
<kubine> Title: Cyanogen USB tether help - xda-developers (at forum.xda-developers.com)
<beaver74> die module sind geladen, allerdings fehlt mit /dev/usb0
<beaver74> *mir
<misterx> beaver74: wo is das device denn gemountet?
<misterx> ggf. unter nem anderen /dev/*?
<beaver74> misterx, ich melde mich.. muss nochmal booten
<beaver74> misterx, gute Frage, wo schaue ich da unter 13.04 nach? /var/log/kern.log gibt mir diese Information nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-29
<beaver74> misterx, nachdem ich das tethering auf dem Phone aktiviere kommt folgende Ausgabe - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711894/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<beaver74> misterx, wobei ein 'ifconfig usb0 up' fehlerfrei ausgeführt wird.
<beaver74> hm, das sieht so aus als würde nur keine IP zugewiesen werden.. 'dhclient usb0' wäre der korrekte Aufruf dazu?
<beaver74> führe ich den aus, dauert es bestimmt 2 Minuten.. aber eine IPv4-Adresse finde ich dann immer noch nicht für das Device.
<misterx> beaver74: sorry, keine ahnung
<beaver74> misterx, ok, danke dir soweit
<beaver74> misterx, alles gut.. die FW auf dem Phone war schult, IP ist jetzt vergeben worden.
<misterx> oki
<iGELig> Hey. Mir scheint der Login von ubuntuusers.de kaputt zu sein, ich kriege immer nen 404 nach dem Abschicken
<iGELig> Getested von chrome (ubuntu/macos) und firefox (ubuntu)
<LetoThe2nd> iGELig: danke für die meldung, magst du es bitte noch kurz in #ubuntuusers weiter sagen?
<LetoThe2nd> iGELig: da sollte die crew zu finden sein. danke.
<koelner> iGELig: cvh hab mich gerade angemeldet. Funktioniert.
<koelner> +ich -cvh
<jokrebel> Hier geht das auch. Sicher, dass das nicht ein Locales Problem ist?
<iGELig> Ich frag mal auf #ubuntuusers, vielleicht hängt es mit meinem Acc zusammen, da ich es von der Arbeit und Zuhause probiert habe
<passt> ich suche eine Funktion oder ein Programm mit dem unter 13.04 das Touchpad ein- und ausschalten kann nach Bedarf und ohne dass ich das Notebook neustarten muss. Hat jemand eine Idee oder bereits Erfahrungen damit?
<dAnjou> passt: hast du keine Fn taste dafür?
<passt> nein, fürs touchpad nicht
<sdx23> passt: Such mal nach synclient 
<dAnjou> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad
<kubine> Title: How to disable Touchpad? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> sdx23: Meintest Du syndaemon? 
<dAnjou> passt: hab ich mit google gefunden, kennste das?
<jokrebel> passt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#Touchpad-ein-und-ausschalten
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: kommt aufs selbe raus
<sdx23> jokrebel: nein. Ich meine was ich schrieb.
<passt> hatte auf Erfahrungen gehofft was für euch gute Lösungen sind, aber vielen Dank für den ergoogelten Link
<dAnjou> passt: die ergebnisse spiegeln "erfahrungen" wider
<sdx23> Erfahrung: synclient funktioniert. (ohne genauere Angaben zur Hardware auch nutzlos)
<bazZti> moin
<ttyUSB3> Hi. Ich suche eine Virtualisierungssoftware, die auf USB-Geräte zugreifen kann, um im virtuellen Windows auf einen (Dia-)Scanner zugreifen zu können. Ist diese Funktion in der OSE-Version von VirtualBox bereits eingebaut?
<LetoThe2nd> ttyUSB3: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> ttyUSB3: die version von virtualbox.org zusammen mit dem extensions kann es.
<ttyUSB3> LetoThe2nd: ok, danke
<koegs> ttyUSB3: einfach nach dieser anleitung vorgehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation#VirtualBox-PUEL-Personal-Use-and-Evaluation-License
<kubine> Title: Installation › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> wie kriege ich xbindkeys dazu die Sondertaste [Fn] auf meinem Notebook zu erkennen? Auch in Kombination mit einer beliebigen anderen Taste wird sie bei Abfrage mittels "xbindkeys -k" nicht erkannt.
<stevieh> passt: kommt sie mit xev durch?
<passt> nein, obwohl die Sondertasten, welche mit ihr aufgerufen werden müssen, funktinoieren
<dAnjou> passt: dann is das wohl hardware-seitig realisiert und du hast keine chance
<dAnjou> nimm einfach ne andere taste
<dAnjou> rollen is fast immer frei
<passt> hm, hardwareseitig glaube ich nicht ganz, das notebook hat einige F-Tasten mit zusatzfunktionen belegt (und es ist dort aufgedruckt), zumindest unter windows funktionieren die. unter ubuntu funktionieren aber nur einige davon und xev zeigt auch nur dort ergebnisse an.
<passt> also sollte es nicht hardwareseitig sein.
<stevieh> das hab ich auch nie verstanden, wo diese codes "abgeholt" werden.
<brainwash> acpi events?
<stevieh> brainwash: ich hab sogar ne USB Tastatur, die hat so ein "Schloss" drauf, dass ich gerne für Ctrl-Alt-L  nehmen würde, aber ich weiss nicht, wie ich die Taste "sehen" soll.
<brainwash> hab es selber noch nicht probiert, jedoch sollte man die events sehen, wenn man acpi_listen startet und die tasten drückt
<stevieh> sieht man nicht
<stevieh> was mich bei usb aber auch nicht wundert
<passt> bei mir ist es so, zumindest bedingt
<brainwash> stevieh: diese taste sollte ja eigentlich von xev erkannt werden
<brainwash> ob man die fn-tasten mit eigenen acpi events belegen kann, hab ich nie ausprobiert
<stevieh> die "Ordner-Taste" eins daneben geht auch, aber eben nicht die "Schloss-Taste" und die "Lupen-Taste". Aber ich hab noch nicht rausbekommen, wem ich da was wo beibringen muss.
<passt> acpi_listen zeigt mir für Fn-Tastenkombinationen, die bisher ohne Funktion sind/zu sein scheinen ein Ergbenis an. Kombinationen, die bereits belegt sind, werden nicht angezeit.
<brainwash> passt: du müsstest dich in die thematik einlesen
<brainwash> wenn events für bisher funktionslose tasten erkannt werden, dann können diese auch weiterverarbeitet werden
<amkei> hallo, ich habe ein ziemlich großes Problem mit meinem "Arbeitssystem" (Lucid 10.4.4)
<amkei> nach einem fsck wurden ein paar blöcke und/oder Nodes umgeschrieben
<amkei> seit dem kann ich das System nicht mehr booten
<amkei> vor dem Grub-Screen kommt eine Message "error: invalid environment block"
<LetoThe2nd> livecd -> grub reparieren
<amkei> der Grubscreen erscheint, wähle ich den default Eintrag hängt sich der Bootprozess auf, beim Recovery-mode erscheint die Message "if I choose my default entry the boot process hangs up, if i choose recovery-mode the console says "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist tendenziell mehr i.A. in dem dateisystem
<amkei> ja welche Reparatur-strategie kann ich denn da nutzen? ich bin mir nichtmal sicher was genau beschädigt ist
<amkei> ein grub-install  habe ich schon hinter mir
<LetoThe2nd> erstmal nen SMART-test, und wenn der was aufälliges sagt: neue platte kaufen.
<amkei> also habe die platte unter einem anderne grub-install --root-direct...usw. gemachtsystem gemountet und 
<koegs> live-cd, platte überprüfen, daten sichern, neu installieren, support für 10.04 Desktop ist zu ende :)
<amkei> die platte ist soweit in ordnung, ich kann auf meinem windowssystem weiter damit arbeiten und kann auch auf alle daten der ext4 partition zugreifen, fsck meldet auch das wieder alles ok ist
<LetoThe2nd> HÄ?
<amkei> hm?
<LetoThe2nd> du greifst von *WINDOWS* aus auf das ext4 zu=!=
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<amkei> nein
<LetoThe2nd> pfuh
<amkei> habe die im Moment unter meinem 10.4.4 am laptop eingehangen
<LetoThe2nd> smart über usb ist nicht aussagekräftig, sorry
<amkei> also knoppix und smart als ersten schritt?
<LetoThe2nd> man kann auch von ner ubuntu-cd aus smartctl benutzen ;)
<amkei> hmk, habe ich griffbereit...schau ich mal eben was smartctl sagt
<amkei> welchen testmode sollte ich machen? long?
<LetoThe2nd> ja
<amkei> 70min °_° mal angenommen alles ist in Ordnung, was käme als nächstes in Frage (ich lass den Test jetzt durchlaufen)
<amkei> oder mal anders gefragt, gibt es eine möglichkeit ein neues 10.4.4 drüber zu installieren ohne alles zu verlieren? das System ist über 2 Jahre gewachsen und es wäre enorm aufwändig alles neu einzurichten (systembackup verschlafen)
<LetoThe2nd> naja systembackup... /etc runterkopieren, /home runterkopieren, paketliste holen... fertig
<LetoThe2nd> amkei: dass rootfilesystem wird immer formatiert
<amkei> habe an verschiedenen stellen selbst gefrickelt, sind nicht nur 3-4Verzeichnisses, das würde ich ohnehin so machen
<LetoThe2nd> dann würde ich das jetzt als gerechte strafe für fehlende backups interpretieren *SCNR*
<amkei> gesetzt den fall ich würde die komplette partition backuppen, ein frisches 10.4.4 installieren soweit updaten wie mein jetziges system und dann wieder reinkopieren käme ich mit wie hoher wahrscheinlichkeit in konflikt mit möglicherweise verloren gegangen benutzerrechten (user-IDs)?
<amkei> ziemlich wahrscheinlich, oder? :P
<amkei> ich kann wie gesagt noch auf alle daten zugreifen
<LetoThe2nd> dann zerstörst du ja die daten gleich wieder durch drüberkopieren
<LetoThe2nd> und die sind ja offensichtlich defekt, sonst würde das system laufen. fsck sagt dir ja nur dass das FS konsistent ist, nicht ob der inhalt stimmt
<deem> ausserdem ist 10.04 doch eh end-of-life
<koegs> wie ich schon sagte, man sollte evtl. über eine Neu-Installation (der aktuellen Version oder der LTS-Version) nachdenken, zumal die Updates für 10.04 ausgelaufen sind
<koegs> das könnte auch Zeit sparen ;-)
<amkei> könnte
<amkei> :P
<LetoThe2nd> würde es ziemlich sicher tun.
<amkei> also frische installation, alles nachinstallieren und dann das home 1:1 wieder draufziehen sollte problemlos klappen?
<LetoThe2nd> weitestgehend ja
<koegs> amkei: bitte dran denken das 12.04 und höher nicht mehr mit Gnome2 ausgeliefert werden
<amkei> ich habe das so noch nie gemacht, normalerweise mache ich schon sys-backups mit partimage aber das letzte halbe jahr war so stressig
<amkei> ich werde 10.4.4 installieren
<LetoThe2nd> ein zwei kleinigkeiten sind immer, aber das ist iA weniger als alte systeme mit gewalt zu flicken
<koegs> amkei: dann sei dir zum letzten Mal gesagt, dass nur noch die Server-Version aktiv mit Updates versorgt wird, dann halte ich die klappe :)
<amkei> ja, ich bin kein updatefetischist
<amkei> kann gut und gerne mit ner älteren version leben...:P
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlich auch kein sicherheitsfetischist.. keine backups, sicherheitsupdates willst du nicht haben... ;)
<amkei> da ich die sicherheitslücken nicht kenne, kann ich nciht einschätzen wieviel sicherer ich nach nem update wäre :P
<Rochvellon> amkei> es ist schon zu empfehlen, zumindest 12.04 lts zu installieren
<jokrebel> amkei: Nur weil Du die Lücken nicht kennst (kennen willst?) wir das ganze aber keinen Deut sicherer.
<stevieh> wenn man heute einen Rechner mit 10.04 neu installiert, sollte man seine Strategie überdenken...
<amkei> welche eklatanten sicherheitslücken wurden denn mit dem letzten Patch geschlossen?
<rednet> kann man mit dem smartfon daten  senden auf ubuntu ? bei mir gehts nicht
<stevieh> rednet: was willst du?
<rednet> ich kann daten von 12.04 aufs i9001 samsung senden aber nicht empfangen auf laptop 
<rednet> bluetooth
<jokrebel> amkei: Thema ist eher, dass eben (weil end of life) _keine_ Sicherheitslücken mehr geschlossen werden.
<stevieh> rednet: lange her, dass ich das mal gemacht hab, kann aber sein, dass da was broken ist.
<rednet> ja mit der canon 400d ist es ähnlich ich komm nicht aufs gerät.Lustigerweise geht es auf dem alten rechner
<amkei> mein thema ist aber Beständigkeit>gefühlte sicherheit (ironie, dass mein beständiges System grad den bach runter geht)
<LetoThe2nd> amkei: sorry, aber das gleubt dir kein mensch wenn du a) keine backups hast b) laut eigenaussage ne menge undokumentiertes, daher nicht reproduzierbares gefrickel.
<LetoThe2nd> das ist beides das genaue gegenteil von beständig.
<amkei> ich kram grad mein image von vor nem jahr raus...ist vielleicht nicht 1:1 zum aktuellen sys aber ne kleinere umstellung als jetzt auf so nen Halb-Touchscreen-Desktop umzusteigen
<amkei> :P
<rednet> na dann geh ich mal
<rednet> samsung android kann nicht eingehängt werden ??
<rednet> hab s gefunden 
<stevieh> *grin*
<BlackBoxCoder> Hallo
<BlackBoxCoder> ich habe unter ubuntu 12.04 einen apache2 dienst eingerichtet. ich habe über die virtuellen hosts subdomains eingerichtet. wenn ich jetzt Seiten anlege dann kann ich dort php/htmlZ/css etc. dateien anlegen. aber sobald ich eine .htaccess datei anlege bekomme ich einen forbidden error
<BlackBoxCoder> kennt einer das Problem, und weiß abhilfe
<SpiritOfTux> problem mit xbmc : höre den sound jedoch nicht den track 3 (deutsch) beim vlc klappt das alles prima wollte diesen jetzt als default setzen gelingt mir aber nicht hat jemand einen tipp für mich
<SpiritOfTux> es ist eine bluray disk titel ben hur
<SpiritOfTux> das system 13.04 und xbmc 12.2
<SpiritOfTux> des weiteren steh im error.log vom xbmc das er /dev/mixer nicht finden kann
<umpadump12> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage über das Gruppen-Management (mit ldap, falls das eine Rolle spielt): wenn ich "id" ausführe, sehe ich, dass meine primäre Gruppe "users" ist. Wenn ich hingegen "getent group users" ausführe, wird meine user-id nicht angezeigt. Warum?
<Rick28> Hey. Habe gerade meinen Ubuntu 13.04 Rechner gestartet, nachdem ich im Urlaub war. Nun ist alles EXTREM langsam. htop zeigt jeden Prozessorkern unter 10% Auslastung und RAM ist auch nur 1/6. Load average ist aber zwischen 9 und 10. Was könnte denn da noch den Rechner so langsam machen / load average hochtreiben?
<Minipluto> Rick28: top müsste doch die Prozesse anzeigen, die das verursachen
<Rick28> Minipluto, ja aber CPU und Memory sind ja gar nicht ausgelastet, deswegen weiß ich nicht, welcher Prozess das verursacht.
<ppq> iostat/iotop könnte noch von interesse sein
<Rick28> ppq: danke.
<Minipluto> Rick28: ansonsten kannst du auch mal ausprobieren, einen älteren Kernel zu laden (über das Grub Menü)
<postscriptp> hallo zusammen. Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem Postfix im Zusammenspiel mit Zarafa. Mails senden funktioniert problemlos, aber wenn ich Mails empfangen möchte bekomme ich die Meldung das die Mail vom Server abgewiesen wurde. Kann mir da kurz jmd. helfen?
<geser> ist da auch ein Grund genannt, warum die Mail abgewiesen wurde?
<postscriptp> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:       eike@ulrichs-online.com  Technical details of permanent failure:  Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the server for the recipient domain ulrichs-online.com by ulrichs-online.no-ip.biz. [77.22.215.170].  The error that the other server returned was: 550 5.1.1 <eike@ulrichs-online.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipi
<anorkat> Hallo zusammen! Ich versuche - per SSH-Fernwartung - einen Rechner wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Die grafische Oberfläche startet nicht mehr. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich da beginnen soll?
<ppq> anorkat: /var/log/Xorg.0.log angucken
<anorkat> ppq: danke, wird gemacht
<anorkat> da steht u.a. "Failed to initialie the Nvidia GPU at..." GK kaputt oder treiberfehler?
<ppq> anorkat: schieb mal das ganze log in einen pastebin: 'pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<anorkat> k
<anorkat> ppq: http://pastebin.de/34638
<kubine> Title: [ 10.883] X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 [ 10.883] X Pr | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<ebuneccar> guten abend wie bekomme ich denn bei ubuntu 13.04 die menu leiste wieder ins fenster.
<ebuneccar> soe das es nicht mehr oben ist
<jokrebel> ebuneccar: Angeblich soll das durch deinstallieren von indicator-appmenu möglich sein.
<HALEB0B> ebuneccar: apt-get remove appmenu-indicator 8-)
<HALEB0B> jep lol
<ppq> anorkat: hm, keine ahnung woran das liegt. habe diverse ähnliche fälle im netz gefunden, da lag es an treiber-bugs oder problemen mit bumblebee (optimus). würde mal probieren, das nvidia-modul neu bauen zu lassen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<anorkat> ppq: okay, das probier ich mal. ansonsten schmeiß ich den treiber mal raus.
<anorkat> DANKE erstmal für deine hilfe
<ppq> keine ursache 
<sele_> hi
<sele_> Hat noch jemand von euch unter ubuntu 13.04 das Problem, das nach der Installation von gnome 3 der Hintergrund unter Aktivitäten nicht transperent dargestellt wird?
<Sokrel82> Guten abend  ich hab da  ne  frage ich installiere  gerade  mein ubuntu 12.04 und wollte fragen ob das free prog   genau so wie  das  excel ist  von den befehlen oder  braucht man da andere befehle für zb. wenn funktion ???
<ebuneccar> guten abend ich habe eine frage und zwar bei chromium hab ich unten ein link "andere Geräte" wenn ich drauf klicke kommt immer wieder die gleiche webseite zum vorschein, wie kann ich es löschen ??
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: bei diesem "link" sollte keine seite kommen, sondern ein menü
<boblbegr> Hallo zusammen, kann mir hier jemand helfen unter kubuntu 13.04 preload oder etwas ähnliches zu installieren? finde das programm nicht in meinen quellen (standart-quellen).
<ebuneccar> da kommt eine menu worin eine seite ist
<dAnjou> !standart > boblbegr 
<kubine> boblbegr: Die Standart beschreibt die Art eines Standes. Kann also beispielsweise ein Obst- oder Gemüsestand sein, genausogut aber auch ein Kopfstand.
<ebuneccar> wenn ich drauf klicke öffnet es sich
<ebuneccar> und immer das gleich linkk egal was ich mache
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: benutzt du chrome oder chromium auf anderen geräten (PCs, smartphones, ...)?
<ebuneccar> ja benutz ich
<boblbegr> sry -t +d... ^^
<ebuneccar> auf smartphone windoes linux
<ebuneccar> und bei windows und linux hab ich es
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: und du bist überall mit deinem google-konto angemeldet?
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: geh mal auf diese seite: chrome://settings/syncSetup
<ebuneccar> bei windows und linux
<boblbegr> @dAnjou, kubine: bei meiner rechtschreibung habt ihr mir schon geholfen, auch ein tipp für mein problem mit preload?
<dAnjou> !bot > boblbegr 
<kubine> boblbegr: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<ebuneccar> könnte es omnibox velauf sein
<dAnjou> boblbegr: such dir was aus: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=preload
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- preload (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> boblbegr: was nutzt du?
<dAnjou> ah, raring
<dAnjou> na, is doch drin
<boblbegr> wo finde ich das? ich habe über muon gesucht.
<dAnjou> boblbegr: keine ahnung, wie muon funktioniert. hast du angst vorm terminal?
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: ich weiß nicht, was du meinst
<ebuneccar> ich danke dir das war es eigentlich ich habe dort alle syn. ausgeschaltet und schaue später rein welche genau es war 
<boblbegr> ne, dachte muon greift auf die gleichen repos zu.
<dAnjou> boblbegr: ja, aber ich hab keine ahnung, wie muon funktioniert, weil ich kein kde nutze
<dAnjou> und übers terminal bekäme ich eine recht eindeutige meldung, was genau nich geht
<boblbegr> alles klar hat geklappt. sag mal gibt's noch weitere programme die helfen können das system was fixer zu machen? arbeite mit einem amd dualcore 2*3,2ghz... ^^
<dAnjou> prozessor is meist nich das problem
<dAnjou> festplatte und ram sind ausschlaggebender
<dAnjou> und mehr tricksen als mit preload kannste wohl nich
<dAnjou> allerdings solltest du wohl von KDE abstand nehmen, wenn es dir wirklich um einen fixeren desktop geht
<boblbegr> festplatte ist bei mir ein weiteres problem *gg*: systemplatte: 160gb ide, datenplatte 500gb sata => welche als ide erkannt wird!?
<boblbegr> außerdem kann amarok erst dann drauf zugreifen (nach reboot) wenn ich sie über dolphin "besucht" habe.
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-30
<boblbegr> hat jemand einen rat wie ich mein system die sata-platte als solche erkennen lasse?
<darkfire> moin
<darkfire> Weis jemand wie das Programm heißt mit dem man den Fingerprintreader beim hp Notebook aktiviert?
<user82> morgen. ich hab mit den online konten ein problem, sobald ich facebook einrichten will bleibt das fenster blank und er sendet mich in firefox. weiß da jemand was dazu? http://screencloud.net//img/screenshots/782038de3de985ce905fa74f3f92e207.jpg
<user82> scheint neu zu sein das problem, ist mir jetzt im letzten monat an zwei pcs aufgefallen
<dadrc> user82, müsste https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center-signon/+bug/1180297 sein
<kubine> Title: Bug #1180297 “Opening facebook “Success” page in external browse...” : Bugs : “gnome-control-center-signon” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> In #4 ist ein Workaround
<dadrc> bzw, #10
<user82> danke dadrc google hat mri nich geholfen
<napterk> Hi ich hab eine 100% belegte Systemplatte. Krieg sogar keine Kernels deinstalliert. Welche Sachen kann ich im /tmp löschen?
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, wenn möglich, einmal neustarten, dann wird /tmp autoamtisch aufgeräumt. Ansonsten schonmal sudo apt-get clean probiert?
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, oder tmpreaper probieren...nur das muss man halt auch erstmal installieren. ^^
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> also neugestartet habe ich schon. Scheinbar können die Kernel nicht upgedatet werden, weil die Platte zu voll ist.
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, dann hilft nur noch einmal apt aufräumen und alte Sachen deinstallieren damit wieder Platz ist.
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> hab probiert andere Programme zu entfernen aber da will er wohl immer erst die Kernel entfernen, was nicht klappt
<subz3r0> hoi
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, wat? Ist ein upgrade schief gegangen?
<subz3r0> habe gns3 aus den quellen installiert. leider kann ich qemu nicht starten. Läuft bei einem von euch gns3 aus den quellen mit qemu
<subz3r0> ?
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> ja versteh ich auch nicht. Krieg eine ganz lange List von "cp .../ tmp/minikam....Kein Speicherplatz..."
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> ne eigentlich kein upgrade gemacht. Läuft auf precise. Hab den Läppi nur ganz lang nicht benutzt. sind noch Kernel von 3.0.0 drin!
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, fangen wir mal vorne an, was sagt "sudo apt-get install -f"?
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> also ich hab sonst immer aptitude benutzt.
<Robert_Zenz> napterk, sorry, kenn mich mit aptitude nicht aus.
<abraxus> hab nen root server bei einem provider und hab per ssh jetzt gdm und gnome installiert - irgendwie funktioniert vnc jetzt nicht .... kann ich überhaupt per vnc drauf zugreifenm bzw. wie kann ich den vnc per konsole konfigurieren ? im wiki steht nur, wie man das per grafischer oberfläche macht!
<napterk> Robert_Zenz>  ah okay, ich eigentlich auch nicht ;) 
<napterk> Robert_Zenz> hab mal "aptitude -f install" durchgeführt. Hat erst  wunderbar geklappt. Aber dann kam wieder dass der /tmp voll ist? Jetzt sind aber auf der Systemplatte nur noch 80% belegt. Bei df -h wird heiß es, dass /tmp einen overflow hat. Wieso ist da ein Größe von 1MB für tmp angegeben?
<cybin> hi
<cybin> ich muss multicast auf mehrere vlans routen. dafuer habe ich die vlan-interfaces in eine bridge zusammengelegt. so lange nur ein vlan-interface in der bridge ist, funktioniert es. sobald das zweite dazu kommt, gehts nicht mehr. ideen oder vorschlaege?
<bennypr0fane_> hallo, ich kann diese abhängigkeiten nicht auflösen: http://pastie.org/7983432 Was fange ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung an? wo soll ich die fehlenden Pakete suchen? Bin auf Lubuntu 13.04
<kubine> Title: #7983432 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: Wo ist das cinnamon her? Ist das ein Ubuntu? Welches?
<sele> Ich habe ein Problem, nachdem ich Gnome 3.6 unter Ubuntu 13.04 installiert habe  wird das Aktivitäten Fenster nicht mehr transparent dargestellt. Hat jemand eine Lösung wie es behoben werden kann?
<bennypr0fane_> jokrebel Lubuntu 13.04, wie oben schon erwähnt. ist im Programmkatalog
<bennypr0fane_> sele was ist nochmal das aktivitätenfenster?
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: Soweit ich weis ist aber cinnamon nicht in den offiziellen Paketquellen.
<bennypr0fane_> sele in meinem GNome ist "Aktivitäten" kein Fenster, mein ich
<bennypr0fane_> jokrebel, kann man in Synaptic nachschauen, aus welchre Quelle ein paket stammt?
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: ich kann es zumindest mit den Orginalquellen nicht installieren und laut Wiki bläuchte man dafür ein PPA. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cinnamon
<kubine> Title: Cinnamon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_:  ja
<bennypr0fane_> jokrebel, wo, ich find die info nicht
<bennypr0fane_> wird ja wohl kaum im repo des Gnome-Teams drin sein...
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: In Synaptic gibt es einen Button "Ursprung" zB.
<bennypr0fane_> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable : dieses hab ich jdfalls nciht installiert
<bennypr0fane_> wo ist der button?
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: Dann geh in Dich und finde raus was Du da wie gefrickelt hast.
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: Oh sorry, ich les grad "Ab Version 13.04 ist Cinnamon (Version 1.7.4) auch in den offiziellen Paketquellen enthalten."
<bennypr0fane_> habe mein liste der paketquellen angeschaut. da ist nix besonderes, nur Gnome3 ppa
<bennypr0fane_> aha
<bennypr0fane_> rätsel gelöst
<bennypr0fane_> zu meinem ursprünglichen problem...
<jokrebel> moment, ich start mal eben nen 13.04er Rechner.
<bennypr0fane_> was macht man so im allgemeinen bei kaputten abhängigkeiten, die sich mit apt-get -f install nciht reparieren lassen?
<sash_> bennypr0fane_: Runterbrechen. Was ist die Ausgabe von sudo apt-get -f install bei dir jetzt?
<sash_> Meine dockstar hat mehr RAM.
<jokrebel> bennypr0fane_: Also hier scheint das anstandslos zu klappen. Schau doch mal was/woher dieses ominöse libgjs0-libmozjs185-1.0 sein soll.
<bennypr0fane_> jokrebel wo kann ich das nachschauen außer auf Google? wenn ichs schon wüsste, hätt ichs direkt gemacht?
<bekks> Schau halt, aus welchem Paket sie stammt.
<bennypr0fane_> bekks das ist wohl nciht in meinen paketquellen - sonst  würds ja kein problem beim auflösen der abhängigkeiten geben, oder?
<bekks> Was sagt dpkg denn, asu welchem Paket die Datei stammt?
<PBeck> bei meinem netbook eeepc 1015pw gehen seit kurzem die funktionstasten für die lautstärkeregelung nicht mehr
<PBeck> nach der installation gingen sie noch, plötzlich nun nicht mehr 
<PBeck> jemand ne idee was da schief gelaufen ist?
<PBeck> ist ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Von alleine passiert das ja nicht - was hast du denn geändert an deinem System?
<PBeck> geht nur um die lautstärke tatsen
<bekks> Ja, das sagtest du bereits.
<jokrebel> PBeck: Mit xev mal schaun ob sich da überhaupt was tut.
<PBeck> jokrebel: geht. Einmak kommt keycode 95 (f11) und einmal 123 (fn + f11)
<stevieh> das gibt doch hoffnung ;-)
<PBeck> bekks: nichts, außer das system zu benutzen - updates und software, womöglich ist da was inkompatibel
<bekks> Welche Updates, welche Software?
<jokrebel> PBeck: Dann ist vielleicht die die Tastenverknüpfung kontollieren ein guter Anfang.
<bekks> Einen neuen X Server zum Beispiel, einen neuen Kernel, sowas in der Art?
<PBeck> ne nur anwendersoftware
<stevieh> also erstmal rausbekommen, wer die Lautstärke regelt
<bekks> X ist ja auch "Anwendersoftware".
<jokrebel> PBeck: Einstellungen - tastatur _ Tastenkürzel - Ton und Medien
<PBeck> jokrebel: habe das testhalber einmal einer anderen kombination zugewiesen, ändert sich nichts
<jokrebel> PBeck: gehts denn per Maus?
<PBeck> jpo
<PBeck> *jop
<jokrebel> PBeck: Mit alsamixer mal nachschaun, ob die Tasten vielleicht für den falschen Regler (zb. Microfon) reagieren.
<PBeck> wenn ich xfce4-volumed starte funktioniert es mit dem xfce look
<PBeck> da scheint was unity spezifisches nicht zu starten?
<stevieh> PBeck: oben mit dem Mausrad am Volume Indicator geht es?
<PBeck> stevieh: ja
<sele> Ich habe ein Problem, nachdem ich Gnome 3.6 unter Ubuntu 13.04 installiert habe  wird das Aktivitäten Fenster nicht mehr transparent dargestellt. Hat jemand eine Lösung wie es behoben werden kann?
<stevieh> PBeck: k.a. 
<PBeck> stevieh: ich reinstalliere gerade mal ein paar pakete
<PBeck> vielleicht ist da was kaputt
<PBeck> im übrigen ich mag ja unity sehr, da es mir auf dem netbook viel platz bescherrt, aber auch mit 2gb arbeitspeicher läuft es nicht so flüssig, kann da jemand ähnliches behaupten
<schweegi> Hallo :) Ich möchte auf einem Ubuntu 12.04-Server einen PXE Server einrichten. Dazu halte ich mich an dieser Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Boot Frage: Kann ich den dort beschriebenen DHCP Server parallel zum eingebauten DHCP-Server des Kabelrouters nutzen? 
<kubine> Title: PXE-Boot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<schweegi> Ich kann den DHCP-Server des Routers aber nicht abschalten. Wie muss ich es stattdessen konfigurieren, um über PXE starten zu können? Bei Heise hieß es, z.B dnsmasq könne man parralel zu einem bestehenden DHCP Server verwenden
<bekks> Du kannst es dann nicht konfigurieren.
<schweegi> Kann ich den DHCP-Server auf dem Ubuntu-Server nicht einfach weglassen? 
<schweegi> der Server hängt ja im gleichen IP-Netz wie die CLients 
<stevieh> wenn du dem anderen dhcp server beibringst, dass der bootp records announced...
<bekks> :P
<schweegi> Ist das mit dem DHCP Server einer Fritzbox möglich?
<bekks> Das bezweifele ich.
<schweegi> Ich möchte halt nicht ständig einen Rechner hier im Haushalt laufen lassen, nur damit er DHCP bereitstellt..
<PBeck> wo speichert den unity seine einstellungen?
<PBeck> dconf-editor habe ich gesucht
<patr|ck> hallo. wie kann ich rausfinden weshalb der gnome-screensaver aus 12.04 plötzlich meine passwörter verweigert?
<stevieh> schweegi: erklär mal in offtopic, was du vorhast.
<PBeck> stevieh: wenn ich die gnome-media-keys in dconf aktiviere funktionierts auch
<PBeck> aber halt mit der gnome anzeige
<stevieh> gnome-anzeige?
<PBeck> im gnome look und nicht wie bei unity rechts oben
<stevieh> strange
<PBeck> vielleicht hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen das ich xfce und gnome installiert habe
<PBeck> lautstärke ging aber noch ne zeitlang ohne probleme
<PBeck> deshalb habe ich es nicht erwähnt
<stevieh> PBeck: und wenn du das ganze xfce wieder wegmachst?
<PBeck> reicht es da xubuntu-desktop zu entfernen?
<bekks> Nein, weil das nur ein Meta-Paket ist.
<patr|ck> zweite frage: was kann ich tun wenn beim booten auf einmal die meldung erscheint "no codec parser available"?
<PBeck> hum xfce ist schon verdammt schnell im vergleich zu unity
<PBeck> aber so wenig platz aufm display :/
<patr|ck> hmmm, /usr/bin/X not found 
<patr|ck> na nu, was ist da los
<stevieh1> btw. ich bin ja echt zu blöde, neue Tastenkürzel in 12.10 und unity zu machen, kann das jemand?
<PBeck> hum ich lass das jetzt so mit der gnome lautstärke anzeigt, funktioniert soweit. beim nächsten lts wird sowieso gewechselt
<stevieh1> ah, ganz rechts klicken, dann geht es.
<Noseeder> moin
<Noseeder> Welches Programm eignet sich am besten (am besten konsole da nur SSH zugang zu dem rechner der überwachen soll) um den Datenverkehr des gesammten netzwerkes von und zu einer speziellen IP zu protokollieren? Habe in meinem Netzwerk probleme mit permanenten abtastungen.
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: gar keins, da du per definitionem nicht sicher sein kann dass jeder verkehr auch an dem interface ankommt.
<LetoThe2nd> LetoThe2nd: um auf dem system selbst mitzuschneiden, tcpdump und/oder wireshark
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: ^^^^^^
<Noseeder> LetoThe2nd und diese programme können nur daten mitschneiden die zu der Karte des gerätes gehen oder auch daten die im netzwerk allgemein unterwegs sind?
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: immer nur auf der interface selbst.
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: falls du nicht weisst warum, möchtest du dich mit der im netz verfügbaren literatur zum thema lyer2 und layer3-routing/switching beschäftigen.
<Noseeder> sollte ich wohl machen
<stevieh1> was sind den permanente Abtastungen?
<LetoThe2nd> (ist aber hier auch OT, dann.)
<Noseeder> und ich dachte das ist einfach nen "sniffer" (so heist das doch oder?) zu nutzen
<LetoThe2nd> mitschneiden unter ubuntu ist tcpdump und/oder wiresahrtk, alles andere ist das kleines netzwerker-einmaleins und gehört nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: benutze keine fremdworte, die du nicht verstehst.
<Noseeder> ok dann machen wir da weiter ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: das einzige gerät, das immer alles mitschneiden kann ist eine bridge respektive ein router.
<LetoThe2nd> Noseeder: ja danke.
<stevieh1> oder ein switch mit entsprechender Technik
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh1: ja, jein, etc... trotzdem #UDO, bitte
<PBeck> so ein schmerz ... evolution verschickt keine mails weil das passwort falsch ist, gibt mir aber keine möglichkeit das passwort zu ändern
<dadrc> PBeck, da kann das Programm ja auch nichts für, wenn du das falsche Passwort eingegeben hast. Musst jetzt wohl 'nen neuen Rechner kaufen.
<stevieh1> PBeck: da gabs was zu in der Evolution Mailing Liste habs aber gelöscht
<PBeck> dadrc: doch es kann mir anbieten das passwort aus dem gnome-keyring zu löschen und neu einzugeben. Früher gabs noch im menü - aktion > passwörter vergessen
<PBeck> dadrc: jetzt muss man den gnome-keyring manager starten und dort händisch alle passwörter löschen
<stevieh1> evolution ist leider immer noch ziemlich in Bewegung.
<PBeck> stevieh1: ehrlich?
<bekks> PBeck: Ja.
<bullgard4> PBeck: Du kannst Dir auch Rat holen im GIMPnet irc.gimp.org #evolution.
<bullgard4> Manchmal muß man dort aber  eine Weile Geduld mitbringen.
<exogen> huhu, über welche Software kann man eine Webcam auf die eigene Homepage einbinden?
<bekks> Über einen http-Stream, den die Kamera liefert zum Beispiel.
<exogen> ich hab hier einen digitalen videorecorder am wlan router hängen der bilder einer überwachungskamera empfängt, die bilder will ich übers internet abrufen
<jokrebel> exogen: Dann mach sie über das Internet zugänglich. Aber was hat da Ubuntu damit zu schaffen?
<Guesty> hi, wie kann ich die locales ändern von iso auf utf8?
<jokrebel> Guesty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<gugaua> Hallo, weiß jemand wo man seinen schlüsselbund unter xubuntu verwalten kann?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> gugaua: also einfach seahorse eingeben
<gugaua> unter xubuntu gibt es kein seahorse soll man das manuell nachinstallieren?
<PBeck> gugaua: hat xfce eine eigene schlüsselbundlösung?
<bekks> Wenn man möchte kann man das tun.
<gugaua> PBeck: nein nicht das ich sie gefunden hätte
<gugaua> bekks: gibt es eine xubuntu eigene möglichkeit ohne weiter packete zu installieren irgendwie seine schlüssek zu verwalten? wenn nciht dann installieren ist seahorse...
<PBeck> dann also gnome-keyring installieren
<bekks> gugaua: Ich verwende kein xubuntu.
<gugaua> PBeck: das gibt es bereits und es kommt folgendes
<gugaua> <PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> ups
<gugaua> Befehle: certificate-exception
<gugaua>           import
<gugaua>           version
<gugaua> alsodas kann man schwer was verwalten
<PBeck> hum dann ist wohl seahorse nur die gui
<koegs> gnome-keyring ist doch vorinstalliert, afaik
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Seahorse
<kubine> Title: Seahorse › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> koegs: genau das ist schon drauf aber ich habe leider keine gui gefunden zum verwalten 
<gugaua> PBeck: super dann kann ich hoffentlich damit meinen rsa privat key damit hinzufügen ohne das ich nach jeden anmelden nach der passphrase gefragt werde
<bekks> Kannst du nicht.
<bekks> Das ist Sinn und Zweck eines KEyrings. Wenn der nicht gesichert wäre, bräuchtest du ihn nicht.
<gugaua> bekks: okay ein freund von mir hat einen mac und in seiner schlüsselverwaltung hat er den key hinzugefügt ich dachte das ginge da auch dann werd ich wohl den key eingeben müssen :)
<gugaua> bekks: und unter putty tut man den key auch einmal adden und dann ist er bis zur abmeldung drinnen
<bekks> MacOSX hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun, und Putty hat ebenfalls nichts mit dem keyring zu tun.
<gugaua> bekks: sicherheitstechnisch gebe ich dir vollkommen recht den key jedes mal einzugeben
<bekks> Ja, und die beiden anderen Punkte sind halt wie sie sind :P
<gugaua> bekks: :) danke für die hilfe 
<dreamon> Habe zwei USB Geräte, wenn eines eines davon angesteckt wird, dann friert Ubuntu 12.04.1 für ca. 1Minute ein. Maus geht noch. Aber sonst kann man nichts mehr bedienen. Wartet man die Minute ab. Läuft die Kiste, als wäre nichts gewesen einfach weiter. Beim abziehen passiert das nicht. 
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5717431/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Das zweite USB Gerät ist eine Kamera-Lupe. Ansonsten hab ich mit USB eigentlich keine Probleme.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Schon mal ein Upgrade auf 12.04.2 in Erwägung gezogen? Vielleicht wäre dort Dein Problem ja schon gefixt? (ich persönlich supporte unaktuelle Sachen nur sehr ungern)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Sorry. Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS -> hab nochmal nachgeschaut.
<dreamon> Da Problem hab ich aber schon seit länger. Meistens wart ich halt die Minute ab.
<jokrebel> dreamon: In den Logs kommen keine Meldungen ind dieser Freez-Minute?
<dreamon> Das was in dem pastebin steht, hab ich bevor ich eingesteckt habe, bis zu dem moment mitgepostet als ich den Rechner wieder bedienen konnte. 
<dreamon> Es ist keine Tastatureingabe nichts möglich.
<Guest29105> Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen grätschen durfte: Kennt jmd. zufällig eine Anleitung, wie ich Ubuntu 13.04 32bit wieder normal runterfahren kann?
<bekks> init 0 ?
<Guest29105> im Sinne von: ich hänge in der shut-down animation fest ;D
<jokrebel> Guest29105: Kannst Du ein Terminal öffnen? Vielleicht wenigstens per STRG+ALT+F2?
<UbuPhillup> Guest29105: vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ ist zwar nicht ganz "normal" aber das beste was mir einfällt wenn du kein terminal öffnen kannst
<kubine> Title: Magic SysRQ › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest29105> @ bekks: gibts da noch ne andere Lösung? vor dem update gings nämlich noch, oder muss ich warten bis da ein fix bereitgestellt wird?
<jokrebel> Guest29105: Wie lange besteht denn das Problem schon (seit wie vielen Reboots?)? Und vielleicht hilft ja schon ein "shutdown -h now" aus dem Terminal heraus. Ansonsten wie UbuPhillup die magischen Tastenkombienationen.
<Guest29105> hab gestern die neue version draufgespielt, seit dem geht es nicht mehr. 
<jokrebel> Guest29105: Was heist "neue Version aufgespielt"? Hast Du ein Release-Upgrade gemacht? Lief das komplett durch? Ohne Fehler?
<Guest29105> Nein, habe eine komplette Neuinstallation von ubuntu 13.04 durchgeführt. lief alles glatt, aktualisierungen sind installiert, der Download war laut prüfsumme auch in Ordnung.
<nysosym> Nabend
<jokrebel> Guest29105: Und Du kommst nicht mit STRG+ALT+F2 auf einen Kosolen-Login?
<Guest81613> also konsolen-login funtioniert, aber was soll ich da genau machen?
<imox> bekks: hey ;) wollt noch mal fragen ob du noch eine Idee hast was das problem sein kann das der desktop nicht angezeigt wird
<bekks> Guck in die Logs. :)
<imox> ich find einfach keine logs wo was drin steht
<UbuPhillup> Guest81613: wie wäre es mit "shutdown -h now" von jokrebel
<imox> bekks: google bringt mich auch nicht weiter ;( 
<ring0> imox, /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-erros
<Guest81613> aber ob das insgesamt mein Problem löst?
<imox> Xorg tut sich nichts wenn ich mich einlogge und ~/.xsession-erros gibt's nicht
<ring0> .xsession-errors
<jokrebel> Guest81613: Wenn Du nach dem Neustart darüber das Problem immer noch haben solltest, solltest Du als erstes mal schauen, ob nicht noch updates anstehn. 
<imox> ring0: auch nicht
<UbuPhillup> mann jokrebel war gerade am schreiben ;)
<xubuntu414> Moin Leute! Ich ersetze Gerade kubuntu 12.10 auf xubuntu 13.04 und n un bleibt er beim Punkt "Restoring previosly installed packages" seit ner halben stunde hängen. Zumindestens geht nichts sichtbar voran. Wie kann ich denn übrprüfen ob er noch was tut (das aufgeklappte Terminal sacht ?May 30 17:31:05 xubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:can't add im-switch (pkg im-switch not marked upgrade)) 
<Guest81613> ok werde ich probieren
<xubuntu414> Das ganye natuerlich ueber dvd im laufwerk
<xubuntu414> ganze.... verdammtes layout
<ring0> imox, die gibts immer ;)
<imox> nein
<imox> ring0: wirklich nicht
<imox> oder ich bin zu blöd 
<imox> funktioniert einfach nicht
<imox> ubuntu is buggy
<imox> ist komplett frisch installiert nichts mit gemacht
<xubuntu414> ha, eure geduldiges schweigen hat mein ungeduldiges nachgefrage in den schatten gestellt, er bruachte wirklich einfach so lange....
<imox> ring0: ok sorry ist doch da ^^ http://pastebin.com/QN3cWugM
<kubine> Title: export LTSP_CLIENT='192.168.178.30' export LTSP_CLIENT_HOSTNAME='ltsp30' expor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<xubuntu414> ahoi! lets restart
<LetoThe2nd> imox: compiz (unityshell) - Error: GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object not supported
<LetoThe2nd> imox: da hast du's. unity funktioniert auf nem terminalserver einfach nicht (wie auch, 3d-beschleunigung über remotedesktop...?!?)
<imox> und warum wird's das so ausgeliefert?
<imox> versteh ich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> frag den ders ausgeliefert hat.
<imox> wie stell ich unity ab ^^?
<imox> ja edubuntu liefert das im setup so aus ;) 
<LetoThe2nd> installier ein anderes desktop environment.
<LetoThe2nd> lubuntu-desktop z.b.
<imox> xubuntu ist schneller oder?
<LetoThe2nd> klar, genauso ein bmw schneller ist als ein mercedes.
<LetoThe2nd> oder blau ne schönere farbe ist als grün.
<Guest66708> der Neustart hat auch nicht geklappt: Das System wird zum Anhalten heruntergefahren, dann nichts mehr. Kurz vorm herunterfahren  steht etwas von einen Spechdispatcher u.ä. konnte es nicht lesen war zu schnell weg.
<imox> muss ich unity vorher runterschmeißen?
<dadrc> nö
<LetoThe2nd> nein.
<dadrc> Kannst du beim Login auswählen
<imox> ok
<jokrebel>  : Guest66708: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> nutzt von euch einer gns3? Habs aus den ubuntu quellen installiert, leider will "qemu" nicht. er findet es nicht. braucht man qemu überhaupt? :)
<Guest66708> jokrebel, auch die update infos?
<jokrebel> alles bitte
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Da gibts nichtmal n Wiki dafür? Was ist gns3?
<subz3r0> gns3 ist ein netzwerksimulator. damit kann man z.B diverse topologien aufbauen und simulieren
<subz3r0> http://www.gns3.net
<kubine> Title: Graphical Network Simulator GNS3 (at www.gns3.net)
<subz3r0> wunder mich auch, warum es dafür keinen wiki eintrag gibt. ist genial das teil. wenn ich denn nur wüsste ob ich "qemu" brauche und wenn ja, wie ich es zum laufen bekomme :)
<subz3r0> finde leider nur infos um gns3 selbst zu kompilieren. allerdings kaum infos zu qemu. auch auf der gns3 seite nicht
<Guest66708> @ jokrebel http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414927/  hoffe es passt so.
<kubine> Title: paste › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Guest66708: Anscheinend waren/sind ja noch Updatest ausstehend (gewesen). Eventuell ist danach nochmal ein reboot nötig und ein weiters update/dist-upgrade kann auch nicht schaden.
<Guest66708> dann werde ich nochmal rebooten und melde mich dann nochmal
<imox> kann man denn den sound an den client durchreichen? 
<subz3r0> welcher sound? welcher client?
<subz3r0> meine glaskugel sagt: ja
<LetoThe2nd> imox: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems
<kubine> Title: DebuggingSoundProblems - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.edubuntu.org)
<imox> kann mir jemand clients empfehlen? 
<imox> habe grad hier mal mit nem raspberry probiert 
<LetoThe2nd> imox: hardwareberatung -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<imox> ok
<catking> hab noch einen Neustart versucht, konnte aber wieder nicht herunterfahren, es kam wieder eine Nachricht, über den Speech-dispatcher. Was hat der mit der ganzen Sache zu tun?
<jokrebel> catking: Und wir raten jetzt wer Du beim letzten Besuch warst?
<catking> Guest 8 iwas, iwie ändert sich mein Nutzername ständig, ich war der mit dem shutdownproblem
<catking> ich werd versuchen bei catking zu bleiben ;)
<bekks> Du hast das so konfiguriert...
<jokrebel> iwas - iwie - iwo … *seufz*
<bekks> nach dem insten muss man iwie iwas confen bis es funzt *scnr* :)
<jokrebel> catking: Hast Du denn jetzt nach dem Neustart wieder ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ausgeführt und magst uns nochmals den NoPaste zeigen?
<catking> hab ich, diesmal gab es nichts zu aktualisieren.
<jokrebel> catking: Aber "sudo shutdown -h now" klappt? Wie siht es mit "sudo halt -p" aus, geht das auch?
<jokrebel> catking: Kommen Fehlermeldungen bei dem Versuch über die GUI, welcher nicht klappt?
<bekks> halt ruft genau wie shutdown einfach nur init auf.
<catking> Muss ich etwas bestimmtes eingeben um mir Fehlermeldungen anzeigen zu lassen? Wenn nicht, gibt es keine Meldungen bis auf die Aussage über den Speech-dispatcher, dann bleibt es irgendwann stehen.
<ebuneccar> Gutenabend zusammen wie installiere ich den Libre office 4
<subz3r0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252612/how-do-i-install-libreoffice-4
<kubine> Title: installation - How do I install LibreOffice 4? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-LibreOffice-4-on-Ubuntu-12-10-and-12-04-335741.shtml
<kubine> Title: How to Install LibreOffice 4 on Ubuntu 12.10 and 12.04 (at news.softpedia.com)
<ebuneccar> genau auf der seite bin ich im moment und komme immernoch nicht weiter. bevor ich hier was frage versuche ich es mit Google
<subz3r0> dann sag wo es klemmt
<subz3r0> bzw wie weit du gekommen bist
<ebuneccar> ich kann den befehl bei terminal nicht eingeben
<ebuneccar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/libreoffice-4-0
<ebuneccar> der akzeptiert es nicht
<subz3r0> fehlermeldung?
<ebuneccar> Error: need a repository as argument
<subz3r0> "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa"
<ebuneccar> jetzt komm ich weiter glaub ich zu mindest da tut sich was danke
<ebuneccar> jetzt wird einigs entpackt usw.
<subz3r0> du solltest allerdings "vorher" die alte version löschen
<ebuneccar> nö das hab ich jetzt nicht gemacht
<ebuneccar> schlimm
<ebuneccar> ?
<ebuneccar> macht der nicht ein upgrade
<subz3r0> nein
<subz3r0> steht zumindest auch so im wiki hier
<ebuneccar> kann ich es nicht nachhinein löschen
<subz3r0> kann ich dir leider nichts zu sagen. auf diesem weg hab ich es noch nie gemacht
<ebuneccar> wie lösche ich es denn
<ebuneccar> sudo befehl
<ebuneccar> ?
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get purge packetname
<subz3r0> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice
<bekks> NAtürlich macht der ein update, und nein, man muss vorher nichts löschen.
<ebuneccar> ne der macht kein upgrade
<bekks> Doch.
<ebuneccar> hat es jetzt nicht auf jedenfall
<bekks> Der macht nur dann kein Update, wenn die Version im PPA älter ist als die installierte Version.
<bekks> Oder wenn in dem PPA keine Version existiert.
<ebuneccar> jetzt hab ich Version 4.0.3.3
<ebuneccar> also doch upgrade
<bekks> Sagte ich ja. :)
<ebuneccar> Danke euch allen
<ebuneccar> warum sieht der bei ubuntu 13.04 anders aus als jetzt bei 12.04
<bekks> Wer?
<ebuneccar> Libreoffice
<bekks> Das, nicht der ;) Weil du unterschiedliche Themes und unterschiedliche Usereinstellungen hast.
<ebuneccar> ja aber die Augen essen mit
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> Dann ändere das Theme und deine Benutzereinstellungen :)
<ebuneccar> bei 13.04 sieht es viel besser aus
<subz3r0> was man als schön erachtet ist wohl immer subjektiv ;)
<ebuneccar> wo finde ich die themen
<bekks> ebuneccar: "ubuntu theme 13.04" bei google eingeben.
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<bekks> Oder in den Einstellungen eines der vorhandenen Themes auswählen.
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ebuneccar> achso ein komplettes ubuntu 13.04 theme ich dachte jetzt nur für libreoffice
<ebuneccar> wo kann ich denn bei ubuntu 12.04 themen ändern
<passt> beim booten ist diezweite festplatte nicht gefunden wirden
<passt> wonach muss ich im syslog suchen um die evtl ursache zu finden?
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-31
<Judge> sorry for join/part spam ... ~:)
<passt> könnte es sein, dass es seit heute einen Bug bzgl Empathy und der Anmeldung des facebook kontos gibt?
<koegs> das könnte launchpad beantworten passt
<passt> ich schau mal
<passt> scheint ein neuer bug von empathy zu sein - na gut, abwarten und tee trinken
<koegs> passt: hast du denn einen bug-report erstellt?
<passt> nein, da waren schon ein bzw zwei zum thema
<passt> besser wäre, wenn?
<koegs> du dich einem oder beiden bugs anschliesst mit "affects me"
<Tu0r> hi, ich habe ein lenovo laptop mit simcartenslot. ich nutze kubuntu 13.04. wenn ich den (kde) netzworkmanager starte kann ich den broadband nicht anklicken. woran könnte das liegen?
<_jonny> weil Du kein Breitbandgerät angeschlossen hast! Zumindest ist das bei mir so.
<alps> hab grad cups geupdatet. jetzt brauch mein drucker 5 minuten um eine seite auszudrucken -.-
<alps> was kann man da machen. nen älteres ppd file verwenden?
<TheInfinity> mal im cups log schauen?
<alps> da is nur nen access_log
<alps>  Print-Job successful-ok
<alps> [31/May/2013:14:54:33 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 5028956 CUPS-Get-PPDs
<alps> kurz danach hab ich gedruckt und der job ging erst 14:59:00 durch
<alps> ok hier is auch n error_log. bin schon wieder zu blind.
<alps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719842/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps> ich hab mir noch gedacht, jetzt besser nicht updaten :(
<TheInfinity> alps: hmm. von was zu was hast du denn geupdated?
<TheInfinity> alps: weil ein defektes treiber config file ist schon eher ungewöhnlich ...
<alps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719848/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps> restart evtl. nötig?
<alps> oder einfach gimp restart?
<TheInfinity> alps: ist das n fremdquellen cups? oder woher hast du ein libcups2_1.6.1-0ubuntu11.4_i386.deb? *hmm
<alps> nich das ich wüsste. wieso?
<TheInfinity> weil die offizielle version eigentlich erst bei ubuntu11.3 ist: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal-updates/libcups2
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package libcups2 in quantal-updates (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<alps> hab grad update & upgrade gemacht. mehr eigentlich  nich
<TheInfinity> !sources.list > alps, gib mal das da
<kubine> alps, gib mal das da: Informationen zu sources.list finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list, eine vollständige sources.list erhält man mit dem Konsolenbefehl grep '^deb' -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Roy22> Hallo. Ich würde gerne bei einem vServer eine network bridge erstellen, um mal LXC testen zu können. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich so eine Brücke erstelle?
<alps> TheInfinity: wieso brauch ich da grep?
<patr|ck> in meinem PC ist nur ein network device vorhanden und ich brauche diese für PPPOE fürs DSL. kann ich dennoch virtualbox mit gästen nutzen die zugriff aufs internet haben?
<alps> TheInfinity: kann ich die nich einfach pasten?
<TheInfinity> alps: der grep befehl holt die ganzen sourcen zusammen, die sind seit einigen ubuntu versionen auf mehrere dateien verteilt
<alps> TheInfinity: achso ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719886/
<Roy22> Hat jemand ein fool proof tutorial, wie ich eine Netzwerkbrücke erstellen kann
<patr|ck> Roy22, ah, das wäre wohl auch für mich interessant 
<ppq> !netzwerkbrücke
<patr|ck> obwohl ich in meinem fall nicht sicher bin ob ich vorher ein dummy device aufsetzen müßte
<ppq> hmpf, kubine weg
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkbr%C3%BCcke
<ppq> da
<Roy22> patr|ck: suche schon länger. Aber meist gibt es einfach nur die Konfigurationsdatei und keine Infos wieso und weshaln, sodass es mir schwer fällt das auf meinem System anzupassen -.-
<TheInfinity> ppq: kubine kriegt gerade updates, sorry ;)
<patr|ck> Roy22, ja genau
<Roy22> ppq: danke. Aber ich bin zu blöd das zu verstehen / auf mein System zu übertragen
<ppq> TheInfinity: achso. joa, jeder sollte sich ab und zu mal frischmachen ;)
<Tu0r> _jonny: Ist eine 3g verbindung keine breitband?
<Tu0r> _jonny:  mein laptop hat ein internet 3g modul
<Tu0r> hatte vorher Ubuntu (nicht kubuntu), habe vor kurzem neuinstalliert.
<alps> TheInfinity: und irgend ne idee?
<TheInfinity> alps: ne, klingt n bissl merkwürdig. ich würd das mit dem fehlerhaften config file aber mal angehen.
<alps> TheInfinity: /usr/share/cups/drv/cupsfilters.drv ?
<TheInfinity> alps: wenn das error log da meckert ist das zumindest mal n ansatz. ansonsten loglevel hoch.
<passt> ich habe ubuntu 13.04 und im datei fenster probleme einen neuen ordner zu erstellen, da das hauptmenü reduziert wurde unded alles nur noch auf das kontextmenü der rechten maustaste geschaltet wur
<passt> argh, sorry, ich habe rechts oben das Zahnradsymbol nicht erkannt :(
<alps> TheInfinity: hab noch n page_log entdeckt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5719910/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps> TheInfinity: localhost untitled. deshalb braucht er wohl ewig oder?
<TheInfinity> alps: warum sollte es ewig brauchen? der auftrag kommt halt von localhost ...
<alps> TheInfinity: ja keine ahnung
<alps> TheInfinity: nächste mal halt ich wohl cups updates einfach zurück. is ja uch nicht das erste mal das sowas passiert...
<alps> TheInfinity: das letzte dokument wird jetzt leider überhaupt nicht mehr gedruckt :(
<Subo1978> hi
<alps> bin erstmal weg
<geser> TheInfinity: packages.ubuntu.com scheint etwas hinterher zu sein; cups 1.6.1-0ubuntu11.4 ist gestern nach quantal-updates gewandert
<_jonny> Tu0r: 3G ist laut wiki schon ein Breitband
<alps> TheInfinity: hab ich was verpasst?
<Tu0r> ok. hmm also das modul hat schon funktioniert unter ubuntu vorher.
<TheInfinity> alps: scheinbar wars n reguläres update
<TheInfinity> alps: der fehler ist trotzdem ominös.
<_jonny> Tu0r: Vielleicht musst Du das interne Modul hier erst aktivieren?
<alps> TheInfinity: hmm. testpages werden ganz normal gedruckt jetzt bei mir.
<alps> ich richte den mal nochmal neu ein den printer
<Tu0r> sollte an sein. denn der wlan schalter schaltet das und ich bin via wlan online..
<Tu0r> also früher fragte er nach dem booten oder nach dem standby nach dem pin..
<Tu0r> wie kann ich kontrollieren obs aktiv ist?
<alps> welchen treiber soll ich eigentlich wählen? Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen das Gutenprint sehr gut sein soll. http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3272/damdgykx_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - damdgykx.png (at s7.directupload.net)
<alps> vorher hat ich den empfohlenen
<_jonny> Tu0r: hab selber nur einen Stick und sobald ich den anschließe, sind auch die Breitbandeinstellungen verfügbar
<_jonny> wie das mit Deinem internen läuft weiß ich leider nicht
<Tu0r> _jonny: ok. thx 
<_jonny> aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja folgendes: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer/UMTS-Checkliste
<kubine> Title: UMTS-Checkliste › Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tu0r> _jonny: 
<Tu0r> _jonny: thx
<_jonny> jo?
<_jonny> gerne
<alps> Sorry, but the cups.org bug database is currently offline. To report a bug, please visit bugreport.apple.com. wtf?
<alps> wusste gaarnich das cups von apple is
<stevieh> und bluetooth und firewire auch
<alps> aha
<alps> falls jemand noch ne idee hat wegen meinem druckerproblem bitte schreiben... :(
<alps> treibt mich in den wahnsinn hier
<alps> kann ich evtl. auf die alte cups-version zurück. hab jetzt bestimmt 5 treiber probiert. manchmal werden testpages gedruckt aber mehr auch nicht. jobs kommen nicht an etc. 
<alps> ?
<dAnjou> alps: kannst versuchen, ne alte version als DEB runterzuladen und zu installieren
<dAnjou> und dann hoffen, dass die abhängigkeiten noch hinhauen
<dAnjou> *und* du musst die version dann pinnen, damit sie nich automatisch aktualisiert wird
<alps> das ist doch alles kein zustand. immer wieder diese verschlimmbesserungen.
<alps> ffffuuuu cups
<stevieh> was isses denn für ein drucker?
<alps> kyocera mita fs-1020d
<stevieh> das ist doch ein ganz normaler PS drucker, oder?
<alps> ein altes teil. letzter treiber von 2006 auf der herstellerseite
<alps> jop
<alps> wie kann sowas eigentlich vehunzt werden mit nem update. das will in meinen kopf nicht rein.
<stevieh> der sollte mit so ziemlich allem gehen, was nicht bei drei auf den bäumen ist und ne passende ppd datei findet sich irgendwo
<alps> jetzt hab ich das cups update beim laptop gemacht und der druckt mit der neuen version...
<alps> herrlich
<alps> mal gucken ob er auch größere bilder druckt
<stevieh> mit nem SW Laser werden die besonders schön
<alps> das sind eingescannte dokumente!
<alps> ich würd auch lieber was sinnvolles machen anstatt den tag mit so einem sinnlosen scheiß zu verbringen.
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> sei froh, dass der drucker noch geht, mein FS1040 hat nach 10 Jahren nichtbenutzung den Löffel abgegeben
<stevieh> oder 1020... habs vergessen
<alps> is ja auch gebraucht das teil
<alps> es liegt aber nicht am drucker sondern an verkackten updates
<alps> lief doch alles über ein jahr ohne probleme
<alps> schön nach 10 minuten eine seite gedruckt xD
<jokrebel> alps: 10 Minuten sind doch gar nichts. Ich hatte mal nen schlechten Treiber, da dauerte das bei größeren Datein ne halbe Stunde. Mit etwas Pech war die Datei so groß, dass es über ne halbe Stunde dauerte und dann aber noch nicht mal ein Blatt rauskam.
<alps> jokrebel: genau so läufts ja grad. vorher hats noch länger gedauert. hatte aber auch vergessen den rgb modus auf greyscale zu wechseln.
<alps> brauch jetz erstmal nervennahrung
<darkfire> Für ubuntu ist kein Treiber für FIngerabdrücke vorhanden.
<darkfire> Na ja das sind Themas die kompliziert sind. Jugendamt und Menschenrechte.
<LetoThe2nd> darkfire: sowas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<darkfire> tschuldigung, hab mich vertan in dem Fenster
<UbuPhillup> gibt es im terminal eine möglichkeit die audio länge von einem mp3 zusehen ohne was zusätzlich zu installieren?
<alps> was nimmt man am besten für ein programm wenn man vorgegebene formularfelder in pdf's bearbeiten möchte. evince ist doch ok oder?
<GMJ_RS47> Hallo, kurze Frage. Ich hab eine neue Festplatte in ext4 formatiert, und jetzt hab ich ständig Zugriffe durch das 'Journaling block device'. Wie kann ich und sollte ich es deaktivieren?
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: solltest du auf gar keinen fall
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: (und ist auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.)
<GMJ_RS47> <LetoThe2nd> Hm, aber ständig Zugriffe sind auch nicht gesund. Und es ist die einzige HDD, wo ich das bisher bemerkt habe.
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: zum hintergrund (reciht wenn du den ersten absatz liest) http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling-Dateisystem
<kubine> Title: Journaling-Dateisystem – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<alps> is doch normal weil ext4 ebend journaling kann. ansonsten kann man ext2 nehmen oder?
<LetoThe2nd> alps: jein, aber stark vereinfachend hast du recht.
<alps> jop
<GMJ_RS47> Hm, das heißt doch aber, dass die Festplatte die ganze Zeit über läuft, was nicht nur Strom kostet, sondern auch die Lebensdauer negativ beeinflusst. Kann man das nicht irgendwie verhindern?
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: ich glaube, dass du das gerade total überbewertest, weil es dir einfach nicht geheuer ist.
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: und für die lebensdauer einer festplatte ist öfteres spin up/down deutlich schlechter als dauerbetrieb, nur mal so am rande.
<GMJ_RS47> LetoThe2nd: Kann sein, es ist auch das erste mal, dass ich es bei einer bemerke. Bei der SSD, wo mein System drauf liegt, jedenfalls passiert es nicht.
<bekks> GMJ_RS47: Ständiges Aus-/Einschalten lässt eine Platte wesentlich schneller altern als sie einfach durchlaufen zu lassen.
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: da merkst du's wohl nur nicht weil die natürlich kürzere "seek"-zeiten hat.
<GMJ_RS47> bekks, LetoThe2nd: Okay, wenn ihr meint, dass alles so seine Richtigkeit hat, dann muss ich euch hier wohl vertrauen. So weit reicht mein Wissen nicht. Vielen Dank!
<LetoThe2nd> GMJ_RS47: you're welcome. und ja, das passt schon so. :)
<afavrichon> Hallo Liebe Leute :)  Ich hätte ein Problem bzgl. meiner Soundkarte. Ich hab nur über Audacious per Alsa Sound .. Über Pulse läuft garnichts, deshalb habe ich mal gedacht (laut wiki) das ich mal alles über Alsa laufen lasse, aber es funktioniert nicht! Weder sound per HDMI / noch über die interne Soundkarte -> optisch/spdif funktionieren, außer halt in Audacious.
<gstudent2> Auf einem KVM vollvirtualisierten "root Server" kvm Maschinen aufsetzen. Yay or nay?
<koegs> gstudent2: umfragen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<gstudent2> koegs, hm. Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob es eine gute Idee ist innerhalb eines KVM Images ein weiteres aufzusetzen.
<koegs> dann pauschal: nein, aber die diskussion darüber gehört auch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :P
<afavrichon> Keine eine Ahnung bzgl. meines Problemes?  
<afavrichon> *r
<oyla> Moin! Ich wollte mal den network-manager nutzen um meinen vpn-client einzurichten (vorher hatte cihd as immer als deamon mit config). Nun hab ich mir vom Server wieder die client.key und client.crt und ca.crt geholt. Die *.crt datein kann ich hinzufügen, die .key aber nicht - weil ich keine root rechte hab. Aber welche Rechte sind da sinnvoll. Es soll ja theoretisch nur der network-manager drauf zugreifen dürfen?
<stevieh> oyla: ist das openvpn?
<oyla> die .key datei ist nur les und beschriebbar von root, alles andere hat garkeinen zugriff - als anmerkung
<oyla> joppa
<stevieh> bei mir ist das alles unter meinem user rw und gut ist.
<oyla> hmm gut dann ne grundsätzliche frage. Wenn ich als Nutzer eine Datei einsehen darf (also irgendein prog starte, welches mir das anzeigt), dürfen es andere Programme aber nicht?
<oyla> weil die unter "others" einzuordnen sind?
<oyla> mein gedanke ist halt,m was der networkmanager darf dass darf auch... thunderbird etc
<stevieh> wenn die anderen programme unter deiner id laufen, dürfen die 
<stevieh> so isses.
<oyla> aber das ist doch dann nicht sicher, wenn jedes programm welches ich irgendwie öffne darauf zugreifen darf - spotify zum beispiel sollte (theoretisch) nicht meinen schlüssel bekommen dürfen
<oyla> halt nur explizit der networkmanager oder root
<stevieh> ich verstehe, was dein ansinnen ist, aber ich weiss nicht, ob du das mit dem nm lösen kannst.
<oyla> hmm also ist die "alles ab in etc und dann deamon - config - fertig" - Variante erstmal besser
<oyla> in etc liegts eh schjon
<oyla> also /etc/openvpn/
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab da nie drüber nachgedacht...
<oyla> stevieh, keine Ursache : D
<afavrichon> Neues zum Soundproblem : alex@zensiert:~$ sudo pulseaudio [sudo] password for alex:  W: [pulseaudio] main.c: Dieses Programm sollte ohne die Option --system nicht als Administrator ausgeführt werden. E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Keine Berechtigung alex@zensiert:~$ 
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, woran es liegen könnte dass sämtliche miner Video- und Soundplayer auf Ubuntu 13.04 völlig spontan keine Sounds mehr spielen? Ich hatte grade eine DVD geschaut und plötzlich war der Sound weg. Ein Neustart hat daran nichts geändert.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: So heißen dass dauerhaft kein Sound mehr geht? Gehen denn die Systemklänge noch?
<Mrokii> Also der einzige Sound den ich hörte war dieses kurze Pling-Geräusch beim Login screen. Abner ansonsten ist alles stumm.
<Mrokii> Keine Ahnung, welche Systemklänge es sonst noch gibt. Hab jedenfalls diverse Player ausprobiert und obwohl die Musik bzw. Video zu laufen scheinen ist kein Sound mehr zu hören.
<Mrokii> Was mich besonders verwirrt ist, dass nicht mal ein Reboot weiterhilft. Ich hab ja gar nichts am System verändert, nur eine DVD angeschaut.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Irgend eine Ahnung, was ich da checken könnte?
<stevieh> evtl. irgendwas am sound ouptput umgestellt? mal alsamixer starten?
<Mrokii> stevieh: Also manuell hab ich gar nichts umgestellt.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Vielleicht einfach nur versehentlich gemuted? Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du denn mit welchem Destop?
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Unity, Ubuntu 13.04, eine neue Installation.
<stevieh> Mrokii: schon klar.
<Mrokii> Laut Soundmenu ist der Sound nicht gemutet.
<stevieh> Mrokii: schau mal mit alsamixer oder alsactl oder wie das heisst nach
<stevieh> alsamixer
<Mrokii> Gnome Alsa Mixer geht schon mal nicht. Zeigt Segmentation Fault. Der Alsamixer der in Bash angezeigt wird geht zumindest...
<jokrebel> Mrokii: In den Audio-Einstellungen mal bei Ausgabe auf Testgeräusch klicken. Dort dann die entsprechenden Testknöpfe mal probiern
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Da tut sich nichts. Also, die Lautsprecher sind blau, aber hören tut man nichts.
<Mrokii> Nach was soll ich denn im Alsamixer schauen?
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Dann vielleicht über irgend nen Hardware-Schalter oder Fn-Tastenkombination deaktiviert? 
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Nein, ich hab gar nichts gemacht, als der Sound verschwunden ist.
<Mrokii> Außer DVD schauen.
<Mrokii> Ich hatte noch 'nen Browser offen, aber der lief im Hintergrund.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Ich rede immer noch von versehentlich (und deshalb auch unbewust). Mal kurz die falschen Tasten(kombinationen) gedrückt kann sowas auch schon mal verursachen denke ich.
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Wie ich sagte, ich war gar nicht an der Tastatur als der Sound aussetzte. Es hat kurz geknackt und dann war der Sound weg.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Dann könnte das natürlich vielleicht auch ein Hardwaredefekt sein. In dem Fall würde ich als erstes mit anderm OS (LiveCD zB.) gegenprüfen.
<Mrokii> Hm, ja, aber wieso hab ich dann beim Neustart den kurzen Sound gehört, der beim Login screen gespielt wird?
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Hitzeproblem auf der Soundkarte das erst etwas später sich auswirkt? Aber das sind Spekulationen und Hardwareproblemvermutungen die erstmal nicht in den Ubuntu-Support sondern eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehören würden.
<koegs> nicht direkt an offtopic verweisen, erstmal mit der live-cd testen
<Mrokii> Werd ich mal versuchen, danke. Die 13.04 CD hab ich da.
<Mrokii> Danke erstmal.
<userx> EXIT
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-01
<fbe> moin
<fbe> afriserver.de/wtf-wireshark-wurstdns.pcap wer verrät mir warum zum henker der erste dns resolve nicht klappt, der zweite aber schon?
<bunyip> du meinst wohl umgekehrt? die erste seite geht doch.
<helmut_> moin
<anorkat> hallo zusammen. Ich habe ein Problem: Tastatur und Maus funktionieren nicht mehr, ich komme nur noch per ssh auf den Rechner. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben? Scheint am Xserver zu liegen
<jokrebel> anorkat: Geht Maus un Tastatur denn per LiveCD und klappen Tastatureingaben im Grub-Menü? Oder woran machst Du fest, dass es am X-Server liegt und nicht vielleicht ein Hardwareprobelm ist?
<anorkat> jokrebel: Die Grafikkarte war defekt, aber um das Problem einzugrenzen, habe ich an der xorg.conf rumgespielt (und letztendlich gelöscht, ohne backup :-() Jetzt habe ich durch eine neue grafikkarte die grafische oberfläche wiederhergestellt, allerdings kann ich die Tastatur/Maus nur dann nutzen, wenn ich per SSH lightdm deaktiviere. Im öffnenden Terminfenster ist tippen möglich.
<jokrebel> anorkat: Was ist die neue Grafikkarte denn für ein. Die xorg.conf wird nur noch relativ selten benötigt. Vielleicht benennst Du sie testhalber mal um und startet ohne vorhandene xorg.conf nochmal neu.
<anorkat> jokrebel: ist eine onboard-intel karte. auch ohne xorg.conf funktioniert es nicht. bin echt ratlos...
<jokrebel> anorkat: Du hast ein Onboard-Grafikkarte getauscht? Also das ganze Motherboard gewechselt?
<anorkat> Nein, es war eine externe eingebaut, jetzt nutze ich die onboard karte
<jokrebel> anorkat: Was sagt ein "lspci" über die Grafikkarte? Welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop nutzt Du? Und Tastatur und Maus sind (einzeln? PS2, USB, Bluetooth)?, 
<anorkat> Tastatur und maus sind einzeln über USB, Ubuntu 12.04
<anorkat> lscpi kommt...
<anorkat> unity
<anorkat> jokrebel: http://pastebin.de/34670
<kubine> Title: 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<anorkat> jokrebel: und lsbusb sagt das hier: http://pastebin.de/34671
<kubine> Title: Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 0 | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<jokrebel> anorkat: aber ne Intel-Karte wird sowei ich weis auch ohne xorg.conf unterstützt. Hast Du die USB-Geräte mal während des Betriebs versucht neu ab-/anzustecken?
<anorkat> jokrebel: die grafikkarte funktioniert ja auch einwandfrei. ich habe nur probleme mit den eingabegeräten, wenn die grafische oberfläche startet. An-/ ABstecken ohne änderung
<jokrebel> anorkat: Paste doch mal diese xorg.conf
<anorkat> jokrebel: ... ist leer...
<jokrebel> wie leer? Steht gar nichts drin?
<anorkat> ja genau
<anorkat> bzw. datei existiert nicht
<jokrebel> Wenn sie schon existiert sollte zumondest was sinnvolles drinstehn. Sonst muss man sich nicht wundern.
<jokrebel> was nun
<anorkat> jokrebel: gute frage... es muss doch irgendeine möglichkeit geben, die tastatur/maus wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?
<jokrebel> anorkat: Paste mal ein ls -al /etc/X11/
<anorkat> jokrebel: http://pastebin.de/34672
<kubine> Title: insgesamt 96 drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4096 Jun 1 13:04 . drwxr-xr-x 131 root | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<jokrebel> anorkat: Hm. Da ist keine xorg.conf zu sehn. Selbige USB-Maus und - Tastatur haben mit der anderen Grafikkarte zusammen funktioniert gehabt?
<anorkat> jap
<xmfs> Keine Erkennung der Eingabegeräte hört sich nach einem dbus-Problem an.
<jokrebel> anorkat: Zeig mal bitte die xorg.conf.bak und die ..failsafe
<anorkat> xmfs: aber bei lsusb werden sie doch angezeigt?
<anorkat> jokrebel: xorg.conf.bak: http://pastebin.de/34673
<kubine> Title: Section "Device" Identifier "Configured Video Device" D | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<xmfs> Ohne X werden sie auch vom Kernel-Treiber verwaltet und lsusb scannt jediglich den usb-bus und übersetzt die IDs
<anorkat> anorkat: xorg.conf.failsafe: http://pastebin.de/34674
<kubine> Title: Section "Device" Identifier "Configured Video Device" Dri | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<anorkat> xmfs: okay, und wie kann man da jetzt vorgehen?
<xmfs> Unter X werden die Eingabegeräte vom evdev-Treiber angesprochen, welcher mit dbus kommuniziert
<anorkat> xmfs: das erklärt auch, warum die eingabegeröte ohne X funktionieren
<xmfs> service dbus status zeigt dir den status von
<anorkat> xmfs: "dbus start/running"
<xmfs> sudo service dbus restart startet dbus neu, im Falle eines Fehler sollte eine Meldung erzeugt werden
<anorkat> xmfs: er bleibt stehen, zeigt nichts an
<fischer> ich hätts nicht selbst versuchen sollen :D
<jokrebel> fischer: Wie bitte?
<xmfs> Vorsicht, sudo service dbus restart schießt dir X ab
<anorkat> xmfs: ist kein problem, da ich per ssh drauf bin
<anorkat> aber es passiert nichts, der prozess wird nicht beendet
<anorkat> xmfs: okay, ssh geht auch nicht mehr ;-)
<anorkat> xmfs: hast du noch eine idee, was ich tun kann?
<xmfs> da die autoerkennung von X nicht funktioniert, eine config anlegen
<xmfs> dazu gibt es das verzeichnis /etx/X11/xorg.conf.d
<anorkat> xmfs: das verzeichnis existiert nicht?!?!
<xmfs> https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Arch_Linux_auf_Deutsch_stellen
<kubine> Title: Arch Linux auf Deutsch stellen – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<xmfs> hier ist eine vorlage für eine 20-keyboard.conf
<xmfs> die in dem verzeichnis zu liegen hat
<anorkat> xmfs: aber ist es nicht seltsam, dass das verzeichnis nicht existiert?
<jokrebel> Ist das nicht eher Arch-Spezifisch?
<xmfs> das verzecihnis ist optional
<xmfs> es gehört zu X
 * jokrebel würde da noch andere Meinungen einholen ohne xmfs zu Nahe treten zu wollen.
<xmfs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf.d › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<anorkat> xmfs: das hat leider nicht funktioniert
<xmfs> ok..
<xmfs> ist evdev überhaupt installiert?
<xmfs> näheres verrät dir auch die /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xmfs> ansonsten: apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-evdev 
<anorkat> xmfs: interessant: http://pastebin.de/34677
<kubine> Title: [ 12.830] (II) This device may have been added with another device file. [ | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<Wins> servus, kann mir wer das Geheimniss verraten wohin ubuntu die programme installiert?
<anorkat> xmfs: paket ist installiert
<bekks> Wins: Das kommt auf die Programme an.
<Wins> libre office aktuelle version
<bekks> Wins: Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem?
<stevieh> Wins: dpkg -l oder which
<anorkat> ich glaube ich gebs auf und installiere einfach neu
<Wins> bei der Desktopintegration kommt folgender Fehler: libreoffice-debian-menus kollidiert mit libreoffice-bundled
<xmfs> anorkat, hattest du vorher einen proprietären treiber installiert?
<anorkat> xmfs: ja
<bekks> Wins: Welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<anorkat> nvidia
<Wins> 12.04
<xmfs> deren config-programme lassen nach der installation die alten configs manchmal liegen
<xmfs> de-
<bekks> Wins: Ich hätte gerne mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a in einem Pastebin.
<anorkat> xmfs: soll ich das paket mal mit --purge löschen?
<bekks> anorkat: Nein.
<bekks> anorkat: Wieso nimmst du die Input-Devices nicht einfach aus der cvonfig raus?
<anorkat> bekks: wie bitte, wo uns was? :)
<bekks> anorkat: Du hast eine Xorg.conf mit input-devices, die nicht funktionieren. Wieso nimmst du sie nicht raus?
<xmfs> anorkat, einfach mal schauen, ob in /etc/X11 noch irgendwelche Rückstände da sind
<anorkat> bekks: es existiert *keine* xorg.conf
<bekks> Und wenn du die Grafikkarte rausnimmst aus deralten Config und die benutzt?
<Wins> bekks: ähm was möchtest du ich bin was das betrifft echt noch anfänger
<bekks> Wins: Ich möchte, dass du den Befehl "lsb_release -a" in ein Terminal eintippst und die Ausgabe in einen Pastebin kopierst. 
<bekks> !pastebin | Wins 
<bekks> !pastebin > Wins 
<kubine> Wins: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Wins> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<bekks> PAstebin. Nicht dieser Channel.
<xmfs> anorkat, zu Testzwecken kannst du dir auch mit 'X -configure' eine xorg.conf generieren lassen, die an dein System angepasst wurde, diese von /root/ nach /etc/X11/ kopieren
<bekks> Wins: Und bitte auch die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy libreoffice-debian-menus" und von "apt-cache policy libreoffice-bundled" ebenfalls in einen Pastebin.
<Wins> paste:414942:Wins Lsb-Releas
<Wins> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414942/
<kubine> Title: Wins Lsb-Releas › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<anorkat> xmfs: das sieht nicht so gut aus: http://pastebin.de/34679
<kubine> Title: Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 If this server is | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<Wins> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414947/
<kubine> Title: Wins Fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<xmfs> anorkat, dann scheint X noch nicht beendet wurden zu sein
<anorkat> k
<Wins> http://pastebin.de/34680   <- funzt das jetzt?
<kubine> Title: dpkg: Betreffend libreoffice4.0-debian-menus_4.0.3-3_all.deb, welches libreoffic | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<anorkat> xmfs: auch nicht gut: http://pastebin.de/34681
<kubine> Title: X.Org X Server 1.11.3 Release Date: 2011-12-16 X Protocol Version 11, Revisi | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> Wins: Das hat es vorhin auch. Ich warte trotzdem auf die angefragten Ausgaben.
<Wins> das ist die ausgabe 
<xmfs> anorkat, hänge mal ein sudo davor, dann liegt die entsprechende datei in /root/
<Wins> das lief alles über terminal weil es anscheinend keine 4.0er LO Paktet gibtg
<anorkat> xmfs: habe ich getan
<bekks> Wins: Das ist nicht die Ausgabe, die ich angefragt habe.
<bekks> Wins: Und bitte auch die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy libreoffice-debian-menus" und von "apt-cache policy libreoffice-bundled" ebenfalls in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Das wollte ich gerne sehen.
<anorkat> xmfs: wow, ich hab tatsächlich ne xorg.conf... zwar im home-verzeichnis, aber immerhin
<xmfs> anorkat, es liegt keine xorg.conf.new in /root/?
<hu_> \away
<xmfs> anorkat, vielleicht geht die ja auch :-)
<anorkat> xmfs: nein
<bekks> xmfs: Warum sollte da eine liegen?
<anorkat> xmfs: ich probiers mal
<bekks> Die liegt in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xmfs> anorkat, also diese noch nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf kopieren
<anorkat> xmfs: ok... ich bin gespannt
<xmfs> X -configure liegt sie per default erstmal in user-verzeichnis
<anorkat> xmfs: geht auch nicht... ich gebs auf
<xmfs> anorkat, irgendwelche exotischen eingabegeräte sind es aber nicht?
<anorkat> ne, ganz einfache tastatur und maus
<anorkat> beide sind auch in der neuen xorg.conf enthalten
<Wins> http://pastebin.de/34682
<kubine> Title: libreoffice-debian-menus: Installiert: (keine) Kandidat: (keine) Ver | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<anorkat> xmfs: ich werde am besten einfach neu installieren bevor ich jetzt noch stunden rumfrickel
<xmfs> anorkat, wenn es per live-cd funkioniert...
<anorkat> jau
<anorkat> xmfs: jokrebel: Danke trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!
<bekks> Wins: Zeig uns bitte mal die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update" in einem Pastebin.
<Wins> http://pastebin.de/34683
<kubine> Title: Hole:1 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B] OK htt | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<bekks> Wins: Und was ist der Befehl, bei dem Du die Fehlermeldungen bekommst?
<Wins> http://pastebin.de/34685
<kubine> Title: Downloads/LibreOffice_4.0.3.3_Linux_x86-64_deb/DEBS/desktop-integration$ sudo dp | Pastebin.de (at pastebin.de)
<jokrebel> Wins: Warum nicht einfach libre-office über apt-get aus den Quellen?
<jokrebel> wo ist dieser Download her? Es gibt bessere Möglichkeiten bei Ubuntu was zu installieren als dieser Weg, denke ich.
<Wins> im softwarecenter war nur die 3.5 vers. ich wollte die aktuelle
<jokrebel> Wins: Dann nimm wenigstens ein PPA wenn Du denn schon Versionitis (ist heilbar! ;-) haben solltest. Sieh dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Wins: Hast Du denn einen triftigen Grund, warum Du unbedingt ne neuere Version brauchst?
<Wins> ja sie ist neu
<jokrebel> Wins: Mag ein Grund sein, aber keinesfalls triftig.
<jokrebel> Wins: Sicherheitslücken und Bugs werden auch in älteren (aber noch aktuellen) Versionen gepflegt.
<Wins> was anderes wird mir wohl nicht übrig bleiben, aber verstehen tu ich das auch nicht das es einerseits eine aktuelle vers. gibt und dann eine alte auf die ich zurück greifen muß weil die aktuelle nichts funzt
<bekks> Wins: Alles was du tun musst, ist einfach das debian-menus Paket wegzulassen.
<bekks> Oder einfach das libreoffice PPA benutzen.
<Wins> naja, es ist nur seltsam, ich deinstalliere über das Softwarecenter LO 3.5 - und im dash ist es immer noch da
<Wins> das starfenster von LO war leer aber auf 3.5 
<Wins> und die 4er version ist irgendwie nicht da
<bekks> Benutz die Paketverwaltung und nicht das software-center.
<bekks> sudpo apt-get install synaptic
<Wins> ^^ hätt ich auch gemacht wenn es den geben würde
<Rochvellon> das paket ist vorhanden. hast du mal eine aktualisierung angestoßen? sudo apt-get update
<bekks> Ich weiss das es ein PPA gibt, weil ich es benutze.
<jokrebel> Und ich benutze das "total veraltete" Orginalpaket und habe noch nichts vermisst dabei.
<Wins> https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/libreoffice-4-0 <- meinst du das?
<kubine> Title: LibreOffice 4.0.x : “LibreOffice Packaging” team (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> Rochvellon: In den offiziellen Repos ist nichts neuer als 3.6.2
<bekks> Wins: Ja.
<Rochvellon> aso, dachte, er meint synaptic
<Wins> hmm und wie bring ich das jetzt zum laufen?
 * jokrebel vermisst übrigens immer noch den _trifigen_ Grund, der die Versionitis rechtfertigen könnte.
<Rochvellon> bei 'technical details about this ppa' kannst du deine version auswählen und bekommst in der box zum kopieren die richtige version des ppas.
<Rochvellon> dieses kopierst du in die software-paketquellen (oberer eintrag reicht in der regel)
<jokrebel> ppa zu den Quellen hinzufügen - apt-get update ausführen - danach sollte es installierbar sein. 
<jokrebel> Wins: Steht übrigens alles auch auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite unterhalb von "Adding this PPA to your system"
<Wins> ^^ danke danke versuch das gerade nach zuvollziehen
<Rochvellon> kleiner tip: 'technical details about this ppa' ist aufklappbar
<Rochvellon> Wins ^^
<Rochvellon> oder wo hängst du gerade fest, Wins?
<Wins> mit stolz kann ich verlauten, das LO 4.03 endlich läuft und kleinlaut geb ich zu das ich beim eigentlichen install vorgang die falsche datei angegeben habe
<Wins> aber psst
<ppq> hihi
<ppq> glückwunsch
<Wins> ähm mal noch was anderes, und zwar folgendes in Windows kann ich das Mausrad drücken um schneller zu scrollen kann man das auch in ubuntu?
<bekks> Das musst du in den einstellungen für die Maus nachschauen, in den Systemeinstellungen.
<Rochvellon> glückwunsch, Wins :)
<rhagu> hi, ich habe auf meinem usb stick (/) keinen Platz mehr und deswegen können die header dateien meines neuen kernels nicht mehr installiert werden, um aber einige alte kernel zu entfernen müsste ich aber mit apt-get -f install erst den neuen header installieren, ein teufelskreis! Was kann ich da jetzt tun?
<miup> rhagu: du kannst neustarten mit einem alten kernel, dann die überflüssigen deinstallieren, neustarten, dann die header installieren, neustarten, und mit dem neusten kernel booten
<miup> du solltest aber immer einen alten kernel bereit halten, und den neuen ein paar tage testen
<rhagu> ja aber das deinstallieren ist doch das problem apt get bricht bei der deinstallation eines der alten kernel mit dem verweis auf die fehlenden installierten header des neuesten ab
<rhagu> http://pastebin.ca/2386610
<bekks> Was so nicht sein kann.
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Unnamed - post number 2386610 (at pastebin.ca)
<bekks> Dem alten Kernel sind neue Header völlig egal - dem Rest des System aber nicht.
<bekks> Installier halt die neuen Header.
<rhagu> ja das is doch das problem: ich hab keinen platz mehr auf dem stick
<rhagu> und daten sind eh nie welche drauf gewesen (alle auf anderen disks)
<bekks> Hat du mal ein sudo apt-get clean ausgeführt? oder ein sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<rhagu> jo beides hat leider nichts mehr gefunden
<bekks> Dann wirst du irgendwas anderes deinstallieren müssen, was du nicht brauchst.
<bekks> Wie groß ist der stick denn?
<rhagu> 3,7 gb
<bekks> Da kriegt man locker noch was gelöscht. :)
<miup> :D
<rhagu> ja, aber wo? ich frag mich wo das alles wieder hin ist . . . scheiß auto kernel update
<rhagu> linux header sourcen ...
<miup> rhagu: irgendwelche programme, oder daten?
<rhagu> jo, hab jetzt z.B. /usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-39 verschoben
<bekks> Es gibt kein automatische KErnelupdates.
<bekks> Das gabs nie, und das gibts nicht. Dein System sagt Dir nur, dass da ein neuer Kernel ist - installieren musst du den schon selbst.
<rhagu> bekks was redest du da? klar geht das: http://pastebin.ca/2386631
<kubine> Title: pastebin - Miscellany - post number 2386631 (at pastebin.ca)
<jokrebel> rhagu: Habe auch Rechner bei denen Updates automatisch eingespielt werden. Kernelupdates müssen dort aber stets von Hand gemacht und bestätigt werden. Was ist das für ein Ubuntu auf Deinem Stick?
<rhagu> 12.04
<jokrebel> warum und wie bist Du root?
<rhagu> sudo -i
<bekks> rhagu: Was ich da rede? Das was du geposted hast, IST der MANUELLE Weg...
<bekks> Soviel mal zu dem Thema.
<bekks> Von alleine macht das Ding kein Kernel-Upgrade.
<alps> wie entferne ich eigentlich alle überreste eines deinstallierten pakets? hab grad acrobat reader mit apt-get remove entfernt. locate acroread spuckt noch einige sachen aus.
<alps> http://nopaste.me/paste/69946672951aa3d71794b7
<kubine> Title: user@box:~.dotfiles$ locate a - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<bekks> alps: Dann aktualisiere die Datenbank von locate.
<alps> apt-get remove sagte auch folgendes: After this operation, 66.6 kB disk space will be freed.
<alps> dabei ist der ganze kram über 100mb groß
<bekks> alps: Dann aktualisiere die Datenbank von locate.
<bekks> Und mach ein sudo apt-get purge paketname um die Konfigurationsdateien ebenfalls zu entfernen.
<alps> ach purge. hät ich ja auch gleich bejutzen können dann.
<bekks> Ja. Aber die locate db musst du trotzdem noch aktualisieren.
<alps> wieso eigentlich? macht doch cron dann früher oder später?
<alps> du meinst updatedb?
<alps> ich les grad manpage
<bekks> Du hast locate benutzt und gesagt, dass du da noch einen Rest von acroread siehst. Wenn du das nicht möchtest, rufe updatedb auf - oder warte bis cron das tut.
<alps> bekks: achso nagut
<mnass> moin - kann man sich anzeigen lassen ob über USB Datenfluß herrscht?
<mnass> so wien Netzwerkmonitor?
<alps> bekks: muss ich sudo updatedb noch ne option mitgeben?
<bekks> Nein.
<alps> bekks: naja da liegt immernoch irgendwelcher kram rum
<alps> http://nopaste.me/paste/5144153151aa40c5a3842
<kubine> Title: user@box:usrbin$ locate acro - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<alps> configs sind allerdings weg.
<jokrebel> alps: Ist denn "sudo updatedb" bei Dir nach so kurzer Zeit überhaupt schon abegearbeitet?
<alps> das is sofort fertig
<alps> muss ich das in nem bestimmten verzeichnis starten?
<alps> bestimmt nich oder
<alps> da liegt ja noch n ganzer ordner. /opt/Adobe/Reader9/
<alps> hat nämlich wirklich nur 66kb entfernt wie es aussieht. da fehln aber noch ca. 130mb oO
<jokrebel> Hast Du denn jetzt ein Purge auch noch gemacht gehabt? Könnte sogar sein, dass dafür eine erneute Installation vorher nötig wäre.
<alps> ja purge hab ich gemacht. da is zumindest ne config verschwunden
<alps> dann spiel ich es noch mal rein und purge dann?
<Rochvellon> mit Baobab (gnome-utils), auch remote, kannst du dir grafisch aufbereitet die festplattenbelegung anzeigen lassen.
<alps> After this operation, 66.6 kB disk space will be freed.
<alps> hmm ^^
<alps> wieso überhaupt 66kb?
<jokrebel> alps: Vielleicht noch ein apt-get clean und autoclean hinterherjagen?
<jokrebel> alps: Hast Du akute Platzprobleme, oder was ist Deine Intension?
<alps> akute platzprobleme nicht. will aber keine sinnlosen sachen rumliegen haben. obwohl root auch nur 10GB ist
<alps> achso ich bekomm bei installation un Deinstallation von acroread die Meldung "No LSB modules are available.
<alps> hat nichts gebracht mit clean und autoclean
<alps> naja ich schau mal mit baobab
<alps> naja was solls. ich lösch den adobe-ordner jetzt einfach so
<alps> war eh alles bloat und hat nicht funktioniert der drecks acrobat reader
<jokrebel> alps: Nicht-Supportrelvantes bitte mindestens nach nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> alps: clean und autoclean haben mit der Deinstallation eines Paketes nichts zu tun.
<MisterX> moin
<MisterX> gibt es in den paketquellen ein tool, mit dem ich meine graka unter last setzen kann?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Glxgears vielleicht für nen ersten groben test
<MisterX> jokrebel: davon wird meine grafikkarte nicht warm ;)
<jokrebel> MisterX: Dann ist doch alles gut ;-)
<noxs> nabend zusammen - wie baue ich mir denn ein zuverlässiges RAID1 system unter ubuntu auf? 
<jokrebel> MisterX: Auch nicht im Vollbild?
<noxs> ziel des ganzen system mit 4 platten, 2x system raid1 per hardware controller und dann eben 2x2TB als raid1 per software
<MisterX> jokrebel: 2-3°, ja ;)
<MisterX> ich versuche gerade, fehler zu reproduzieren… mit der eigentlichen fehlerbeschreibung funktioniert das ganz gut, die frage ist nur, ob ich das auch mit anderen softwares hinbekomme
<noxs> das ganze soll als KVM host fungieren, weil ich von esxi weg möchte
<MisterX> jokrebel: hm, stelle fest, dass es sich konstant ein wenig weiter erhöht.
<MisterX> hab nix gesagt :)
<MisterX> noxs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID bekannt?
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> MisterX: Siehste ;-)
<_moep_> ein raid das ist kein backup
<noxs> MisterX: da bin ich auch gerade gelandet, danke! :)
<_moep_> *duck*
<TheInfinity> _moep_: +1
<MisterX> _moep_: aber vielleicht möchte man ja sein backup auf einen raid packen? ;D
<TheInfinity> MisterX: das will man nicht wirklich.
<_moep_> rekusion
<_moep_> +r
 * jokrebel plädiert auch lieber für was "ganz normales" und dafür ein durchdachtes Backup-Konzept.
<noxs> das backup des system läuft auf ein FreeNAS mit RAID-Z2
<_moep_> dann lieber ananas und speichergurke
<MisterX> _moep_: ananas…? speichergurke…?
<jokrebel> !ot > _moep_ MisterX
<kubine> _moep_ MisterX: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<_moep_> :(
<MisterX> wenn ich segfaults im syslog stehen hab – ist das dann der "normale" ram oder kanns auch der der graka(s) sein?
<apollo13> wat?
<MisterX> und kann ich ggf von den "speicheradressen" die dann im syslog stehen irgendwie rausfinden, welcher riegel betroffen is?
<apollo13>  ähm, ein segfault hat in den seltensten fällen was mit kaputten ram zu tun
<MisterX> sondern?
<apollo13> 1/0 ist ein segfaultz
<apollo13> nullpointer dereferenzieren ist ein segfault…
<apollo13> es gibt 10000000 möglichkeiten, ram ist es in einer davon 
<MisterX> okay.
<apollo13> wenn du glaubst dass dein ram kaputt ist, mach einen memcheck
<vectory> poste mal ein nopaste des logs
<apollo13> (kannst im grub auswählen)
<MisterX> apollo13: yo, nach 22 fehlerlosen durchläufen (sind ein paar mehr riegel das dauert etwas) ohne fehler, darf ich glaube ich davon ausgehen, dass der ram sauber ist ;)
<apollo13> kommt auf die tests drauf an, aber wahrscheinlich ja…
<noxs> vorsichtige fast-offtopic frage: weiß jemand, ob man esx VMs per KVM direkt oeffnen kann? dass es konvertiermoeglichkeiten gibt, weiss ich - direktes oeffnen wuerde aber massiv zeit sparen 
<apollo13> noxs: ist eher gaaaaanz offtopic
<Rochvellon> noxs> solche fragen am besten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic stellen :)
<noxs> okay - ich fuege mich! :)
<MisterX> vectory: was möchtest du genau aus dem log?
<MisterX> nur die segfaults oder auch zeug davor/danach?
<vectory> segfaults
<apollo13> alles
<vectory> will nur sehen, ob das aehnliche sind wie ich mal hatte
 * jokrebel plädiert auch für alles
<ring0> am besten immer vollständige logs
<ring0> zuviel geht nicht :)
<MisterX> sek
<vectory> du sollst das nicht abtippen ;)
<MisterX> http://files.datahaven.eu/syslog
<MisterX> narf
<MisterX> sek
<paddy> hallo. ich versuche als root user "mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/iso" und erhalte die meldung: mount: Could not find any loop device. Maybe this kernel does not know
<paddy> das ist ein Ubuntu 12.04
<MisterX> link s.o.
<MisterX> http://files.datahaven.eu/syslog.txt
<k1l_> paddy: welcher kernel ist es denn?
<paddy> Linux one 3.5.0-32-generic #53~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:35:31 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<paddy> "modprobe loop" habe ich schon versucht und es hat sich nix geaendert
<paddy> aber /dev/loop existiert tatsaechlich nicht
<MisterX> vectory, apollo13, jokrebel, ring0: hätte auch noch nen syslog.1 etc…
<apollo13> MisterX: ich hab nicht gesagt dass ich nen syslog brauch ;) du wirst wohl die app fixen müssen die den segfault verursacht
<MisterX> apollo13: nur, dass das mehr als 1 app ist/war
<apollo13> ich seh dort nur einen segfault
<apollo13> aber wie gesagt, wenn das über alle apps geht, ordentlichen memcheck machen
<apollo13> ist das nen server?
<MisterX> apollo13: definiere "ordentlich"
<MisterX> nein, das ist mein desktop
<bekks> memtest, mehrere Stunden.
<apollo13> ordentlich, heißt mit allen checks aktiv
<ring0> mindestens ein vollständiger memtest+ durchlauf
<apollo13> also auch checks wo er schreibt und dann 90 minuten warten dass das memory futsch ist bevore er recheckt
<MisterX> memtest86 so wie er ist, 72h, 22 durchläufe, keine fehler.
<apollo13> ich glaub standarddurchlauf hat die extended checks nicht aktiv
<MisterX> der punkt ist, ich kann es im moment nicht ordentlich zwischen soft- und hardware abgrenzen
<MisterX> daher auch meine eingangsfrage nach "last-tools"
<apollo13> tja, dann bauteile rausschmeißen bis es weg ist
<apollo13> schaun dass deine apps core dumps schreiben wenn sie abstürzen und debug libraries installieren
<MisterX> habe ein bauteil rausgeschmissen, frequenz hat sich spüüüüürbar verringert
<MisterX> …was mich umso mehr verwirrt
<apollo13> identifizieren welche apps es sind… schaun ob es gemeinsamkeiten/muster gibt
<MisterX> alles unter X
<vectory> jo, alle segfaults vergleichen. in diesem log war es client.so
<MisterX> dürfte immer so sein
<apollo13> und was ist client.so?
<MisterX> half-life/steam
<apollo13> for the lulz
<MisterX> (also, sagt mir bitte, wenn ich off-topic bin)
<apollo13> tja, dann haben die halt nen programmierfehler in ihrer anwendung
<apollo13> it's beta after all…
<MisterX> der punkt ist, dass es irgendnen mix aus "mieser software" (=hl/steam), "X fuckup" und "überhitzung" ist, von den sympthomen
<MisterX> in 99,9% der fälle trat der fehler beim zocken auf
<apollo13> ach wo kommt denn auf einmal die überhitzung her?
<MisterX> eigentlich darf es keine überhitzung sein. es verhält sich nur so als wäre es so
<apollo13> natürlich, weil nur beim zocken cpu und/oder graka ausgelastet werden
<MisterX> ich meine, 50°C für ne graka ist nicht viel…
<paddy> k1l_: noch da?
<apollo13> MisterX: und warum kanns nicht einfach ein programmfehler sein?!
<MisterX> und 40° für ne cpu auch nicht
<k1l_> paddy: jo
<apollo13> spiel was anderes und gut ist :) dass linux noch nicht die spieleplattform ist sollte eigentlich inzwischen bekannt sein
<MisterX> so, ich hab in meinem system zwei grakas verbaut, die drei monitore beliefern; per Xinerama zu einem desktop zusammengefasst.
<bekks> MisterX: Wenn ein System segfaulted, weil die Graka zu warm wird, ist es ein HW Fehler.
<apollo13> bekks: es segfaultet angeblich nur steam…
<bekks> Dann ists ein SW Fehler. :)
<MisterX> sind beide grakas verbaut und ich zocke, friert die anzeige nach ein paar minuten (teilw. <2) ein, auf einem monitor zeigen sich "fragmente" (schwer zu beschreiben) und das system ist unbenutzbar; komme nicht mal mehr in eine andere tty
<MisterX> ist eine der beiden grakas verbaut, stürzt die anwendung nach der zeit nur ab
<apollo13> MisterX: kaputte software… leb damit…
<apollo13> oder versuchs mit einer weniger advanced config
<apollo13> eine graka, ein monitor und gut ist
<vectory> kann es nicht auch am grafik treiber liegen?
<MisterX> ist die andere verbaut, läuft die software teilw. stunden, gelegentlich aber kommen abstürze, die dann aber nur hl beenden
<MisterX> => bei beiden verbauten grakas komplett-absturz, bei nur einer graka teil-absturz sehr häufig oder sehr selten
<apollo13> vectory: klar, aber da kannst dann auch nicht viel dran ändern außer andere auf gut glück versuchen…
<MisterX> das besondere (und da kommt jetzt die überhitzung ins spiel) am komplett-absturz ist, dass das system danach auch nicht wieder hochkommt
<apollo13> alter
<beaver74> MisterX, und die verwenden beide den selben Treiber?
<MisterX> d.h. bei einem neustart präsentiert mir das system statt lightdm nvidia-logos
<apollo13> du redest die ganze zeit dass die graka 40° hat, was soll jetzt wieder die überhitzung?
<MisterX> teilw. auch eine login-shell
<apollo13> hast du eine echte überhitzung ja oder nein
<MisterX> apollo13: ich habe keine überhitzung. aber das verhalten kann ich mir nur sinnvoll mit überhitzung erklären
<apollo13> kopf -> wand, ich bin raus
<MisterX> denn wenn ich nach einem solchen komplett-absturz einfach ne halbe stunde gewartet habe, dann is das ding problemlos wieder in die login-shell
<MisterX> und was sollte sich sonst über die zeit verändern, als die temperatur?!
<MisterX> wenn die anwendung buggy ist, dann ist das eben so. as said, linux ist keine spiele-plattform
<MisterX> die unterschiedliche sympthomatik bei versch. hardware-configs ist trotzdem auffällig, finde ich
<MisterX> dazu kommt, dass nach einem "komplett-ausfall" wie eben, das system auch ganz ohne steam eingefroren ist
<MisterX> beim video gucken (parole) und ein paar mal auch direkt nach dem login
<paddy> das problem ist dass ich nur /dev/loop0 bis /dev/loop7 aber kein /dev/loop habe und nach einem "modprobe loop" ist nach wie vor kein loop module geladen
<paddy> was kann ich tun?
<MisterX> und, wie gesagt, das klingt für mich erstmal nach überhitzung, auch wenn ich's mir nicht erklären kann *hilflos*
<Rochvellon> was sind denn für Grakas installiert? AMDs?
<bekks> paddy: Und warum genau ist das ein Problem?
<MisterX> Rochvellon: nVidia
<paddy> bekks: hab ich vorhin doch erklaert
<MisterX> GTX 550 Ti & GT 610
<beaver74> paddy, btw. - 'loop' lässt sich hier auch nicht per modprobe laden
<paddy> schade
<Rochvellon> hast du schonmal in diesem zusammenhang eine andere graka, auch von nvidia, probiert, ob es dann besser läuft?
<beaver74> MisterX, welchen Treiber verwendest du denn da.. den aktuellen closed-source aus den Paketquellen?
<MisterX> beaver74: aye
<MisterX> Rochvellon: wie gesagt, habe zwei grakas, eine von beiden ist anfälliger
<vectory> MisterX: dann haben vllt beide einen schaden und deine temperatur messung sit einfach falsch
<bekks> paddy: Existiert bei Dir die Datei /proc/config.gz ?
<vectory> auch wuerde es reichen, wenn die temperatur mal zu hoch gewesen ist und jetzt nicht mehr. bei 2 karten in einem gehaeuse kann ich imr schon vorstellen, dass sich da die hitze staut
<paddy> bekks: nein
<MisterX> vectory: ja, befürchte ich auch
<bekks> 11Also doch ein HW Problem :)
<MisterX> naja, befürchte es
<bekks> Dreh halt die Lüft hoch.
<vectory> ja, na wie soll steam denn das system so vermurksen, dass es nach einem neustart noch zickig ist?
<MisterX> und warum tritt der fehler dann bei einer karte ständig, bei einer anderen karte nur sporadisch auf?
<beaver74> paddy, du solltest aber eine config* vom laufenden Kernel in /boot liegen haben
<MisterX> oder wäre das koinzidenz statt kausalität?
<bekks> Exakt.
<Rochvellon> oder hast du schonmal den treiber vom ppa x-swat ausprobiert?
<Rochvellon> die letzte vesion in diesem ppa ist 304.84
<MisterX> negativ
<paddy> beaver74: ja
<MisterX> ich hab auch nur "current", nicht die experimental @Rochevellon
<beaver74> bekks, mit der kannst ja imho genauso arbeiten
<bekks> beaver74: Hmm?
<beaver74> bekks, paddy hat dier config in /boot liegen
<bekks> beaver74: Ah! :)
<beaver74> *die
<Rochvellon> MisterX> das sind stable upstream releases für x.org
<MisterX> Rochvellon: "das"?
<MisterX> current? experimental? ppa?
<paddy> komisch, seit dem reboot geht das mounten
<Rochvellon> das ppa x-swat
<paddy> faengt das schon wieder an mit den mysterioesen fehlern
<bekks> paddy: Wieviele ISO hattest du denn vor dem Fehler schon mounted?
 * Rochvellon hat das ppa von x-swat hier unter 10.04 laufen und konnte noch keinen fehler bisher feststellen
<paddy> garkeine
<paddy> gleich beim ersten ISO gings nicht und nach dem reboot gings wieder
<paddy> ah, ich hab debirf benutzt
<paddy> das ist ein bischen hackish
<bekks> Was ist denn das?
<paddy> debirf kann livecds erstellen
<ring0> hast du vielleicht mit debirf irgendwas am kernel verpfuscht?
<paddy> eigentlich nicht
<misterx> re
<misterx> nochmal zu meinem vmtl-hardware problem
<misterx> gerade ist mir eingefallen, dass der windows-dual-boot nach so einem "komplett-ausfall" mit bluescreen gebootet ist.
<misterx> damit kann ich software de facto ausschalten, aye?
<Rochvellon> ich tippe auch ehe auf hw, deswegen frug ich ja vorhin, ob du das mal mit einer anderen graka ausprobiertest, denn der nvidia-treiber ist eigentlich ganz ordentlich unter linux
<darkfire> Hallo. Ich habe einen HP Compaq nx6325 Laptop. mit eingebauter WLAN Karte.
<darkfire> Ich suche den Treiber für ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<darkfire> Finde aber keinen. Gibt es irgendeine Alternativlösung?
<misterx> Rochvellon: nur mit den beiden, die ich habe ;)
<misterx> wobei ich gerade die "fehleranfällige" unter last setze
<misterx> mit drei oder vier hd-vids gleichzeitig
<misterx> und nix passiert
<darkfire> Nun mit Knoppix funktioniert die WLAN Karte, aber mit ubuntu eben nicht.
<misterx> wie war der ot-channel? #ubuntu.de-offtopic isses wohl nicht…
<Rochvellon> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<misterx> hm.
<misterx> namenskonvention inkonsistent ;)
<misterx> danke
<Rochvellon> misterx> das kann sein, wenn die videos über die cpu und nicht über die gpu encodiert werden
<misterx> was bei einer 62% auslastung eines 3ghz hexacore dann wahrscheinlich ist…
<misterx> narf.
<Rochvellon> darkfire> hier schon mal geschaut? -> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/192277-wifi-problems-hp-compaq-nx6325.html
<Rochvellon> ^^
<darkfire> Rochvellon, danke ich schau mal.
<darkfire> nunja klappt nicht
<darkfire> bleib ich eben über lan
<Rochvellon> ansonsten mal tagsüber probieren, da dürften dann auch mehr wach sein :)
<Stachelritter> wie bringe ich checkinstall bei die manpage mit zu installieren?
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-02
<robert1> morgen zusammen, kann man bei itunes (installiert wie im wiki beschrieben [http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iTunes] auch geräte wiederherstellen?
<kubine> Title: iTunes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> robert1: nein.
<bekks> robert1: Welche iTunes-Version hast du da denn überhaupt?
<robert1> bekks, danke, hab noch nix installiert, bin noch darüber gestolpert (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch) unter "backup des gerätes" mit dem befehl "idevicebackup"
<kubine> Title: iPhone und iPod touch › iPod › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> robert1: Ich wage zu behaupten, dass iTunes in einer aktuellen Version nicht mit Wine funktionieren wird.
<robert1> bekks, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, da du geschrieben hast das keine der versionen (7.2 bis 9.2.1) die von mir gewünschte funktion bietet, hat sich das eh erledigt
<bekks> Wann sollte ich das geschrieben haben?
<robert1> bekks, auf meine frage ob itunes wie im wiki beschrieben die funktion bietet, damit waren alle versionen gemeint die im wiki angeboten werden.
<robert1> bekks, sorry wenn ich mich nicht korrekt ausgedrückt habe :-)
<dreamon> Kumpel ruft gerade an. Wenn er text tippt kommen zahlen. (ich vermute er hat numlock auf der Tastatur aktiviert) ist ein Laptop ohne Zahlenfeld. Wie kann man das Num abschalten?
<bekks> Das "Nein" bezog sich auf "kann man mit itunes in wine Geräte wiederherstellen"? - Nein, das wäre mir neu, dass das bei jmd. schonmal funktioniert hätte.
<dreamon> Tastaturlayout -> https://www.google.com/search?q=samsung+r522+tastatur&safe=off&hl=de&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=9AurUbK0G4j74QSz-4GQCQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1400&bih=752#facrc=_&imgrc=WXOlraAyxWGYjM%3A%3BRMYtfHHBZ9p-oM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi00.i.aliimg.com%252Fwsphoto%252Fv0%252F635519956%252FFit-NP-R518-R520-font-b-R522-b-font-font-b-keyboard-b-font-.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.aliexpress.com%252Fpromotion%252Felectronic_samsung-r522-keyboar
<dreamon> d-promotion.html%3B811%3B295
<kubine> Title: samsung r522 tastatur - Google-Suche (at www.google.com)
<robert1> bekks, na dann hab ich dich richtig verstanden das es bei keiner version geht, oder?
<bekks> Und die iTunes-Versionen 7 bis 9 sind als "in einem Land vor unserer Zeit" bis "prähistorisch" anzusehen.
<bekks> robert1: Es geht nicht in Wine.
<bekks> robert1: Die Versionen 7 bis 9 konnten das nativ natürlich schon.
<robert1> bekks, ok, das hab ich nun kapiert, hast du erfahrung mit idevicebackup? bzw. kann ich damit ein backup wieder einspielen?
<bekks> robert1: Ich würde nicht mal versuchen, damit ein Backup wiederherzustellen.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ich wür meinen es könnte die Fn mit F11 sein, falls das ein Schloss mit Ziffer ist.
<robert1> bekks, aus welchem grund?
<jokrebel> +d
<dreamon> jokrebel, Gute Augen.. ich probiers mal.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Aber es hat _nichts_ mit Ubuntu zu tun <g>
<dreamon> jokrebel, Weia. Aber er jammerte weil Ubuntu mit Libreoffice probleme machte.. <g>
<bekks> robert1: Weil ich bisher keine Dokumentation gefunden habe, die mit aktuellen Apple-Geräten erfolgreich funktionieren würde.
<mr_new> moin
<robert1> bekks, verstehe, danke für deine hilfe, ich versuchs trotzdem mal, das gerät ist eh unbenutzbar :-)
<mr_new> ich möchte meine /home partition verkleinern, geht das irgendwie im betrieb?
<jokrebel> mr_new: Besser nicht
<ppq> nein, das geht nicht
<mr_new> jokrebel: ich hab scho versucht /home in der fstab raus zu nehmen
<mr_new> dann reboot
<ppq> --> live-cd
<mr_new> und mit resize2fs dann verkleinern
<mr_new> aber zeigt immer noch die gleiche grösse an
<ppq> das verkleinert nur das fs, nicht aber die partition
<ppq> live-cd + gparted ist einfacher ;)
<jokrebel> ++ und sicherer
<mr_new> ppq: wenn das fs mal verkleinert ist, wie bekomme ich dann den platz frei?
<ppq> mr_new: du musst noch mit parted die partition verkleinern
<mr_new> das müsste ja dann im betrieb gehen?
<ppq> oder gparted, wie gesagt
<ppq> ja
<ppq> theoretisch sollte das gehen
 * jokrebel hofft, dass ein Backup vorhanden ist.
<ppq> aber machen würd ich das auch nicht
<mr_new> backup ist vorhanden
<mr_new> jetzt die frage, wie bekomm ich die partition kleiner?
<jokrebel> mr_new: Warum wehrst Du Dich so gegen den Sichern Weg per LiveCD/-Stick und GParted?
<mr_new> jokrebel: weil ich dafür die docking station suchen müsste
<bekks> Dann wirst du sie suchen müssen.
<bekks> Eine Partition online verkleinern geht nun mal nicht.
<jokrebel> mr_new: Du kannst ohne Dockingstation noch nicht mal nen USB-Stick benutzen?
<mr_new> bekks: fs ist schon verkleinert
<mr_new> geht partition auch nicht?
<bekks> mr_new: Das sagte ich doch gerade.
<jokrebel> mr_new: Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe_%C3%A4ndern#Dateisysteme-und-ihre-Eigenschaften steht, dass das online auch für Dateisysteme nicht geht.
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemgröße ändern › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Online vergrößern geht, online verkleinern nicht.
<jokrebel> eben
<mr_new> jokrebel: das fs ist ja schon kleiner
<bekks> Die Partition kannst du trotzdem nicht online verkleinern.
<jokrebel> mr_new: Dann würd ich mal davon ausgehn, dass es Probleme geben könnte, weil das halt nunmal ja nicht gehen sollte. Wenn Du es trotzdem quasi erzwungen hast ist Dir IMHO Dein System sehr unwichtig.
<mr_new> jokrebel: wieso probleme? /home war nicht gemountet, als ich resize2fs angewendet habe
<bekks> Also war das nicht online.
<mr_new> ne
<bekks> Um die Partition zu verkleinern, musst du eine LiveCD benutzen. 
<mr_new> hm
<mr_new> und dann?
<mr_new> erkennt das gparted selbst, wie weit es verkleinern kann?
<bekks> Dann verkleinerst du die Partition offline.
<jokrebel> GParted am einfachsten. Wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt.
<jokrebel> mr_new: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GParted man sieht wieviel frei/belegt ist. Mach es aber nicht zu knapp.
<kubine> Title: GParted › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mr_new> jokrebel: 250gb sollte reichen für (/
<mr_new> fürs home
<mr_new> brauch noch ein win7 fürs cad
<jokrebel> mr_new: Nach der Windows-Installation wirst Du die LiveCD nochmal benötigen um Grub zu reparieren, damit Du beim Boot auch tatsächlich zwischen Windows und Ubuntu wählen kannst. Also lohnt sich das Dock suchen zweimal ;-)
<mr_new> in einer vm geht das ja nicht sinnvoll oder?
<bekks> Geht was nicht sinnvoll?
<jokrebel> mr_new: Äh was? Du willst an der Festplattenstruktur starke Veränderungen vornehmen, dafür sollte diese _nicht_ in Benutzung sein. Da macht eine VM auf nem laufenden Host keine Ausnahme.
<mr_new> jokrebel: ich meine 3d cad
<bekks> Das kommt auf das 3D an.
<jokrebel> mr_new: Ach so, dass Du alternativ Windows in ne VM packst.
<mr_new> bekks: autodesk inventor
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich hab hier ne 3TB Festplatte, für an den Mediaplayer/NAS. Gibt es einen vernünftigen Grund, da mehr als eine einzige Partition draufzumachen?
<bekks> Ist das die einzige Platte in dem Rechner?
<Harald523> Die kommt gar nicht in den Rechner
<bekks> in/an/dran - egal.
<Harald523> Die kommt in ein externes Gehäuse und per eSATA an den (Hardware)-Mediaplayer
<Harald523> HDI Dune Smart B1
<Harald523> also da kommen nur die Filme, Songs etc drauf
<bekks> Wenn die sowieso an ein anderes Gerät angeschlossen wird, ist es einerseits egal, was da draufkommt, und andererseits macht mehr als eine Partition dann meistens sowieso nur Probleme.
<maredebianum> Für viele kleine Dateien könnte man überlegen, wie es mit den Blockgrößen ist, bei Mediadateien würd ich einfach eine große machen und gut is.
<Harald523> dann wolln wir mal
<Harald523> Mift
<Harald523> maredebianum, "Partitionslänge des 5860530176 Sektors überschreitet das msdos-partition-table-imposed Maximum von 4294967295"
<maredebianum> Harald523: hm, soll das ein fat werden?
<jokrebel> Für Mediendateien wohl eher ungeeignet…
<maredebianum> Harald523: Die Windows-Dateisysteme haben Beschränkungen, damit geht so eine große Partition evtl. nicht. 
<Harald523> maredebianum, es soll eine ext2 werden, aber die Partitionstabelle hab ich als msdos angelegt, weil das der Default war
<zaffinger> Ahoi. Ich entschuldige mich schon mal falls ich mich unverständlich ausdrücke, ich hab keinen Peil. Ich möchte gerne wissen, ab wann der Linux Kernel mind. 1 Terabyte Arbeitsspeicher physikalisch adressieren konnte. x64-Architektur.
<bekks> Harald523: ext2 ist ätzend langsam.
<maredebianum> Harald523: warum nicht ext4?
<bekks> zaffinger: Du drückst dich super aus - aber warum willst du das denn wissen - und was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Harald523> maredebianum, weil der Mediaplayer das nicht versteht (zumindest laut Quickstart-Guide)
<_jonny> kann Windows ext denn erkennen?
<bekks> _jonny: Nein.
<Harald523> soll ich dann lieber NTFS nehmen?
<_jonny> wäre mein Vorschlag
<zaffinger> bekks: für ein referat und ich dachte immer Ubuntu stammt von Linux ab :P
<Harald523> Und vor allem: Was für eine Partitionstabelle (denn das scheint mir das zentrale Problem zu sein)?
<jokrebel> !ot > zaffinger Komm für sowas lieber da rüber.
<kubine> zaffinger Komm für sowas lieber da rüber.: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nagetier> Windows könnte ext2/3 lesen, aber nicht beschreiben
<ThreeM> schreiben geht
<maredebianum> Harald523: Ja ich glaube über 2TB geht nur mit GPT? 
<ThreeM> würd ich aber net machen wollen :)
<nagetier> ThreeM, hab mich noch nicht getraut das zu machen :)
<Harald523> es geht NICHT um den M$ Mediaplayer sondern ein Standalone-Gerät (HDI Dune Smart B1)
<bekks> Harald523: KAnn das Ding ext3?
<bekks> Harald523: Da du von einer 3TB Platte redest, kannst du sowieso nur GPT verwenden.
<Harald523> bekks Laut der Anleitung jedenfalls nicht. Vielleicht haben sie es seither per Firmware-Update aufgespielt
<maredebianum> http://www.tomshardware.de/3tb-uefi-gpt-mbr,testberichte-240822-5.html
<kubine> Title: Die Krux mit dem 2,2-TB-Limit - 3-TB-Speicherriesen im Vergleichstest (at www.tomshardware.de)
<Harald523> bekks aber dann müsste das eigentlich durch die HiFi-Foren gegangen sein, die Dinger haben so was wie eine Fangemeinde
<bekks> Harald523: ?
<Harald523> bekks na die Fähigkeit, ext3 oder ext4 zu erkennen zu können
<bekks> kann das ding ntfs
<Harald523> bekks das könnte man ja eigentlich per firmware einem Gerät im nachhinein verleihen
<Harald523> bekks ntfs kann es
<nagetier> Harald523, mein doch schon älterer "WD TV HD Media Player" unterstützt ext3 (was nicht wirklich viel zu sagen hat, wollte es nur anmerken)
<maredebianum> Zitat aus dem tomshardware Artikel: "um die 3-TB-Festplatte in einem Stück  zu formatieren, braucht es eine GUID-Partitionstabelle (GPT), die Long LBA mit 64 Bit unterstützt" 
<Harald523> HM ich glaub, ich hänge die Platte einfach mal direkt an den Mediaplayer und schaue, was er sagt, wenn er die selbst formatieren soll.
<Harald523> afk
<Harald523> yschau an, es *kann* ext3 <g>
<Harald523> <gespannt sei>
<imox> welchen vnc server soll ich denn installieren wenn ich den aktuellen desktop sehen will? ich hab tighvnc installiert aber irgendwie will das nicht so richtig ich seh immer nur den Hintergrund und sonsts nichts. 
<stevieh> imox: bei mir läuft Xtightvnc seit jahr und tag
<imox> ich glaube das hängt mit dem unity dekstop zusammen. der hat auch schon bei den thin clients rumgenervt. aber wie kann ich die desktop Umgebung mit angeben wenn ich den vncserver starte?
<ring0> imox, spricht irgendwas gegen den standard vino?
<ring0> !vnc > imox
<kubine> imox: Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<jokrebel> imox: Ich hatte selbiges mit der neuesten tightVNC-Version.
<jokrebel> imox: Hab dann die Version 2.6.4 genommen und alles war gut.
<_jonny> kennt jemand einen Terminalbefehl, mit dem ich Dateien zählen kann?
<maredebianum> ls | wc
<_jonny> danke
<Harald523> Begeisternd => 3TB available
<Harald523> Was ich mich jetzt allerdings frage, ist wie das mit der Sicherheit aussieht, muss ich sagen
<Harald523> bekks, ich mein - der Player hängt jetzt am Router, er kommt ins Internet... da dürfte es eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein, auch von außen drauf zuzugreifen?
<nagetier> Harald523, dürfte die selbe Gefahr darstellen wie deine Rechner, die an dem Router angeschlossen sind. Du solltest Einstellungen am Router vornehmen, um Zugriffe von Außen auf den Player zu unterbinden.. da der Router die Clienten per NAT ins Internet bringen wird, müsste da ein Zugriff schon zuerst freigegeben werden.
<jokrebel> Harald523: Wenn Du da nicht rumgepfriemelt hast wird das der Router vermutlich zu verhindern wissen. Aber das wär eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal.
<Harald523> jokrebel, je nun, es ist eine Vodafone easybox... ;-) aber ok, wie auch immer
<Harald523> was mach ich denn jetzt eigentlich, um mir Videos, die auf der Kiste liegen, übers LAN auf nem Rechner anzugucken?
<jokrebel> Harald523: Auch das hat doch jetzt nicht wirklich was mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun, oder? 
<Harald523> jok ja schon, weil der Rechner läuft ja unter Ubuntu ;-)
<jokrebel> Harald523: Vielleicht mal als Ausgangspunkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming
<kubine> Title: Streaming › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Ich möchte auf einem 13.04 Rechner ein Paket stellvertretend für einen 12.04er laden.. kann ich das einmalig angeben oder muss dazu die source.list angepasst werden?
<dAnjou> nagetier: guck mal im wiki dazu
<ppq> nagetier: lad das besser manuell von http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Harald523> Transferrate 5 MB/s ist eigentlich ok für Ethernet, oder?
<Harald523> 6MB
<nagetier> Harald523, ja
<Harald523> charmant charmant. Schönen Sonntag noch
<nagetier> dAnjou, ppq .. ok, danke
<dAnjou> nagetier: hat das keine abhängigkeiten
<dAnjou> ?
<nagetier> dAnjou, ne, das ist ok
<dodo4444> hallo, gibt es eine möglichkeit mit einem einfachen befehl die schriftfarbe im standardthema (ambiance) von ubuntu auf schwarz zu ändern (13.04)?
<dodo4444> sowas ginge zwar vermutlich auch mit gnome-tweak-tool, aber es wäre schöner wenn ich dazu einen kommandozeilenbefehl hätte
<dAnjou> die shell is kein allheilmittel
<dAnjou> machst du das jeden tag?
<dAnjou> warum kommandozeile, wenn du schon weißt wie es anders geht
<ring0> dAnjou, lass ihn doch basteln, wenn er möchte
<vectory> geht bestimmt per cli, wenn die einstellungen in einer textdatei gespeichert werden
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Änder es so wie es geht und schau dann welche Datei zu dieser Uhrzeit bearbeitet wurd. Mit etwas Glück ist das ein Configurationsdatei die auch händisch verändert werden kann und darf.
<dodo4444> jokrebel:  wie sehe ich denn welche dateien zuletzt verändert wurden?
<vectory> ~~hmmm, chromium hat hier in lubuntu 12.04 schon laenger ein problem mp3s abzuspiele. tut gar nicht, das merkt man wenn man eine mp3 direkt oeffnet (dann sieht man diesen minimal player auf schwarzem grund, k.a. ob das ein plugin ist) oder wenn was per <audio> tag eingebunden wird.
<vectory> bei ogg zb geht es aber
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Indem Du Deine Festplatte durchsuchst nach allem was zB. in den letzten 5 Minuten verändert  wurden.
<vectory> zb per 'find -mmin -5 /media/platte'
<vectory> oder ~/ wohl eher
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Unity zB. beinhaltet auch eine Suchfunktion. Enfach oben auf die Dash und dann "suchen" eingeben
<imox> jokrebel: und was jetzt machen :D ? 
<jokrebel> imox: Wie meinen?
<imox> du meintest vorhin du hattest das gleiche prob mit der neuen vmc version 
<imox> kann man das nicht einstellen welchen desktop der nehmen soll bei vnc
<jokrebel> imox: Wie gesagt ich hab das gelöst in dem ich auf Windowsseite (dorthin wo ich zugreifen will) die etwas ältere TightVNC-Version 2.6.4 installierte. Mir reichte das und ich hab mich nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, wie ich denn auch die aktuellste TightVNC korrekt laufen bewegen könnte.
<imox> ok
<jokrebel> +zum
<jokrebel> Warum fragt mich dann das bl*** Muon nicht nach dem Passwort. Das für einen Kernel-Upgrade sudo nötig ist weis ich selber…
<jokrebel> Also irgendwas ist da faul seit ein paar Tagen mit meinem Kubuntu. Herunterfahren klappt auch nicht mehr per klick.
<jokrebel> TheMechanist: Verbindungsprobleme? Bitte fix es oder nimm uns einstweilen raus aus dem Autojoin. Danke
<TheMechanist> Sry ist gefixt ich bin noch nicht ganz vertraut mit IRC insbesondere kvirc
<flattyre> hi
<jokrebel> Namd
<alex_> hi.
<alex_> Hab bei mir die neuste ubuntu version installiert mit 64 bit version. Wollte mit gtkpod musik auf meinen ipod touch kopieren. Leider kommt immer folgender fehler: Konnte '/home/alex/.gtkpod/conversion_cache' nicht erstellen. Konvertierung wird fehlschlagen.
<alex_> achso und das hier auch: MTP-Gerät »[usb:001,003]« kann nicht geöffnet werden
<ppq> alex_: ich habe das nur mal mit rhythmbox und banshee gemacht, das klappte ganz gut
<haasee> Nabend zusammen. Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mal wieder Googleearth gestartet und stelle fest, das Bilder nicht mehr angezeigt werden. Ich vermute, irgendein Update ist daran schuld. Welche Komponenten sind für die Anzeige nötig?
<haasee> Die Version von googleearth ist 7.1.1
<jokrebel> haasee: Hattest Du das (nach längerer Zeit->) vielleicht damals noch nicht aus den Quellen installiert gehabt? Vielleicht hilft ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth weiter fürs erste. Ich schau mal ob ich das (auch schon länger nicht mehr benutzt) hier noch irgendwo finde.
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<haasee> Nein, nicht aus den Quellen installiert da dort sinngemäß gesagt wurde, die Pakete seien schlecht. Das Wiki bezieht sich auf wesentlich ältere Versionen.
<jokrebel> haasee: Aus nem PPA oder woher hast Du es dann?
<haasee> von der Downloadseite von googleearth...
<ring0> haasee, im wiki steht wörtlich, dass man sich das runterladen von der googleearth seite sparen kann
<haasee> Ich nahm an, dass sich das auf wesentlich ältere Versionen bezog. Dann lieber die angeblich schlechten Pakete aus den Softwarecenter nehmen? 
<ring0> da steht nix von schlecht
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth#Installation
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> deinstalliere vorher deine händisch installierte version und folge dann dem wiki. sind maximal 4 schritte dem wiki folgend
<haasee> ok...  Danke... 
<haasee> Hat geklappt. Keine Ahnung warum... ist aber egal...
<ring0> :)
<jokrebel> gern geschehn …
<flattyre> Habe seit neuestem Probleme mit einer FAT32-Partition: ohne daß ich Einstellungengen geändert habe, werden die Umlaute in Dateinamen falsch kodiert. Außerdem habe ich keine Schreibrechte mehr. Was könnte das sein?
<nagetier> flattyre, du mountest die von Hand oder übernimmt udev das?
<jokrebel> flattyre: Mal so ganz generell können Umlaute und Sonderzeichen (auch Leerzeichen) in Dateinamen schon mal Probleme machen. Besonders wenn es Systemübergreifend ist (was ich bei Benutzung von fat schwer vermute)
<flattyre> fürs mounten klicke ich das Symbol in der Leiste links in den Fenstern
<jokrebel> flattyre: Im Nautilusfenster? Oder was meinst Du?
<imox> hmmm ich kann mein ltsp server nicht starten kann mir jemand sagen in welchen logs ich nachschauen kann? 
<flattyre> ja im Nautilus unter Geräte
<jokrebel> flattyre: Zeig mal bitte Deine /etc/fstab in nem PasteBinService
<jokrebel> !pasten > flattyre
<kubine> flattyre: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<flattyre> [paste:414952:fstab]
<jokrebel> flattyre: Die URL in der Eingabezeile; dann wärs perfekt ;-)
<flattyre> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414952/
<kubine> Title: fstab › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> flattyre: Und die FD28-50E5 ist besagte Partition?
<flattyre> in Zeile 3
<flattyre> ja, es ist FD28-50E5
<jokrebel> flattyre: Mach da mal ## davor. Nautlius sollte das auch ohne können und mit "defaults" ist das wenn ich mich recht erinnere eher falsch. Laut Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount müsste da (wenn, dann) eher was Richtung  ...type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46) [DATEN] … stehen.
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> flattyre: In meiner fstab ist jedenfalls die ntfs-Windows-Platte gar nicht erwähnt und ich kann sie schreibbar mounten per Nautilus.
<jokrebel> s/Platte/Partition
<bekks> fat32 kann doch gar kein utf8.
<flattyre> nach dem auskommentieren der Zeile geht wieder alles, prima!
<bekks> flattyre: Kannst du mal bitte folgende Ausgaben in einen Pastebin schieben? grep 46 /etc/group und uname -a
<jokrebel> flattyre: Prima
<flattyre> meintest du so: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414957/
<kubine> Title: diverse › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> flattyre: Ja. Wenn du die Option utf8 weglässt, dann die Zeile wieder einkommentierst, die Platte unmountest und mit sudo mount -a testest, sollte alles funktionieren.
<flattyre> habe gar keine Option utf8 in dieser Zeile!
<bekks> Dann passts ja. Nur solltest du manuell nichts nach /media mounten, weil dort der Automounter hantiert.
<anticom> nabend zusammen
<anticom> habe hier ein problem am rechner eines freundes
<anticom> ifconfig findet kein wlan0 mehr
<anticom> außerdem kann ich mich mit dem drahtlosnetzwerk nicht mehr verbinden
<anticom> (trotzdem werden alle netzwerke in der nähe angezeigt)
<anticom> bin ein ziemlicher ubuntu-noob, also bitte einfache diagnosevorschläge/lösungsansätze^^
<fjodor> hi
<fjodor> mein laptop kämpft manchmal mit 1080p videos, obwohl er ziemlihc aktuell ist. sowohl vlc als auch mplayer ruckeln manchmal
<stevieh> fjodor: dein X230?
<fjodor> jop
<fjodor> benutze i3 wm also kein compiz oder so...
<stevieh> bei mir ruckelt nix
<flattyre> thx, bye
<anticom> kann mir keiner mit meinem wlan helfen? :(
<fjodor> 4gb ram, i5-3320m und samsung 840 ssd 
<stevieh> und hd4000 grafik, da darf nix ruckeln
<stevieh> anticom: reboot hat nix geholfen?
<stevieh> anticom: der network manager ist an?
<_jonny> anticom: mit <iwconfig> auch nix?
<bekks> anticom: Crossposting ist doof.
<anticom> iwconfig sagt bei eth0 un lo "no wireless extensions"
<bekks> ifconfig -a zeigt eth1.
<bekks> Das ist dein WLAN.
<anticom> rebootet hab ich schon, das password geändert und sonst so das gängige probiert
<fjodor> mh heute morgen hat mplayer mich gewarnt
<fjodor> jetzt nicht mehr
<_jonny> aber kein wlan0?
<fjodor> war vielleicht was temporäres
<anticom> wieso sollte eth1 mein wlan sein?! oO bekks 
<bekks> Weil es umbenannt wurde?
<anticom> ah okay
<anticom> naja trotzdem kann ich mich irgendwie nicht verbinden
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Treiber verwendest du?
<anticom_> re
<anticom_> sorry, habe etwas unüberlegt den router zurückgesetzt^^
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Treiber verwendest du?
<Anticom> bekks: wie finde ich den heraus?
<Anticom> wie gesagt, bin nicht grade so der ubuntu-spezi^
<bekks> Welchen WLAN Chipsatz hast du denn?
<Anticom> ??
<Anticom> das ist nicht meine kiste
<Anticom> gehört nem kumpel
<Anticom> hab keine ahnung
<bekks> Dann frag ihn doch mal?
<Anticom> weiß er auch nicht
<bekks> !wlan > Anticom 
<kubine> Anticom: Informationen zu WLAN finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN
<fjodor> stevieh: ich hatte internen + externen monitor an. könnte das das problem gewesen sein?
<paule> nabend
<paule> Ich versuche seit gestern mein Unity schön herzurichten, jedoch hab ich das Problem das der dcomf-editor nicht funktioniert
<paule> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/414962/
<paule> Der Editor zeigt eigentlich gar nichts ausser den leeren Verzeichnissen
<Anticom> ich komm einfach nicht weiter
<Anticom> :/
<paule> der dconf-editor funktioniert nicht
<Anticom> http://pastebin.com/MN7UmsmW
<kubine> Title: [Bash] thomas@thomas-Lenovo-G770:~$ iwlist scanning lo Interface doesn't suppor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Anticom: Hast du den o.g. Artikel gelesen?
<Anticom> bekks nicht vollständig
<bekks> Anticom: Wenn du ihn gelesen hast, solltest du zumindest in der Lage sein, das WLAN Chipset nennen zu können.
<Anticom> bekks hab auf der seite nix zu dem thema gefunden :(
<Anticom> können wir das ganze nicht bitte etwas abkürzen? wir haben mittlerweile halb 12 und ich muss noch nach hause kommen und morgen früh raus und auf die arbeit :/
<Anticom> ich bin ja sonst auch für didaktik und do-it-yourself
<bekks> Anticom: "Installation: Zunächst muss die WLAN-Karte erkannt werden. Dazu muss man (unter Umständen) den Treiber für die WLAN-Karte einrichten." - Und da ist ein Link auf dem Wort "Installation" :)
<Anticom> aber würde dich bitten, es mir ausnahmsweise mal vorzukauen
<Anticom> bekks,  http://pastebin.com/eHGkePgW
<kubine> Title: [Bash] thomas@thomas-Lenovo-G770:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd G - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Anticom: Du musst ggf. die Firmware installieren, wie hier beschrieben: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> bekks wie finde ich raus, welchen der vier treiber ich installieren muss?
<bekks> VieR?
<bekks> Wieso denn vier?
<Anticom> oh, das sind ja noch viel mehr^^
<Anticom> hab erst nicht gescrollt :P
<bekks> Du hast einen BCM4313 Chipsatz - da gibts nur einen Eintrag.
<Anticom> "Werden die Systemmodule b43 und ssb zusätzlich bei der Chipsatvariante BCM4313 geladen, so müssen diese gesperrt werden [...]" 
<Anticom> wie finde ich raus, ob b43 und ssb geladen werden? und geht es da um vor der aktualisierung oder danach?
<bekks> lsmod
<paule> Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung von dconf-editor?
<bekks> Anticom: Wobei du die Geräte ID kontrollieren musst, um zu wissen, ob du den brcsmmac oder den b43 verwenden musst.
<Anticom> werden da nicht mit gelistet
<bekks> Werden sie.
<bekks> Die beissen einen sogar.
<Anticom> hä?
<Anticom> egal...
<bekks> Anticom: Leider nicht egal.
<bekks> Anticom: Von der Geräte-ID hängt ab, welcher der beiden Treiber funktionier.
<bekks> +t
<Anticom> bekks ich meinte sowohl lsmod | grep ssb als auch lsmod | grep b43 liefern nix zurück
<bekks> Dann sind beide Module aktuell nicht geladen.
<Anticom> muss ich die dann laden?
<bekks> Nein.
<Anticom> okay
<bekks> Du musst den Artikel lesen - da stehen ZWEI Treiber, die man unterschiedlich unstallieren muss.
<bekks> Und um zu wissen, welche Variante man wählen muss, muss man die Geräte-ID wissen. Sage ich jetzt zum dritten Mal.
<Anticom> und wie finde ich diese geräte-ID wiederum raus?
<Anticom> hmm ich glaube wir verschieben das ganze nochmal... werd mir die kiste mal mit heim nehmen und mich morgen, wenn ich fit bin nochmal drum kümmern
<bekks> Anticom: Steht auf dieser Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anticom> danke trotzdem schonmal
<paule> Gibts jemand der mir mit diesem 	http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/414962/ Fehler beim Ausführen von dconf.editor helfen kann/will?
<bekks> Das sind Warnungen, keine Fehler.
<paule> Na dann eben mit den Warnungen helfen kann, der Editor zeigt nämlich effektiv gar nichts, nur leere Verzeichnisse
<ring0> die warnungen sind normal. hab ich auch
<ring0> klick mal auf den pfeil neben apps oder ähnlichen einträgen links
<paule> gut aber mein Editor zeigt nichts an, ich würde gerne konfigurieren wies im Wiki steht, jedoch ist in meinem Editor nichts zu sehen
<paule> ah, na dumm bleibt dumm.........
<paule> vielen dank!
<paule> einen schönen abend noch
<ring0> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-26
<Rolfi56> Hallo, habe ein Problem in OpenOffice Calc mit der Umsetzung der englischen date-Funktion in die deutsche Datumsfunktion Datum. Bin ich hier richtig mit der Frage? 
<Fussel> Rolfi56, frag einfach, schaden kanns nicht
<Rolfi56> Habe in Libreoffice calc das addon getquote installiert. Dort gibt es eine function gethistory(). Diese erfordert als 4. Parameter das englische date(). Ich habe aber die deutsche calc-Version und somit das deutsche datum().
<Rolfi56> Als 3. Parameter wird das englische Datum, z.b. "12/31/10", verlangt. Wenn ich dies oder das deutsche Datum eingebe, z.b. "31.12.2010", versteht die function gethistory() das falsch. Wie kann ich das Problem umgehen?
<Longbottom> Rolfi56: Ohne das zu kennen: Mit 'LANG=C oocalc' müsstest du OpenOffice Calc in Englisch starten können. Welche Ubuntu Version hast du? Aktuell ist nämlich LibreOffice dabei.
<salomon> ich kann dir open office vorschlagen
<Rolfi56> Longbottom: Ubuntu 12.04, ich bin absoluter Neuling: Wohin schreibe ich die Startzeile 'LANG=C oocalc' ?
<Longbottom> Rolfi56 scheint schon weg zu sein. Das schreibt man jedenfalls in einem beliebigen Terminal;-) Bin dann auch weg.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<mama999> Anybody in here? Ich habe gerade freie Zeit.
<koegs> mama999: gequatscht wird in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, der channel hier ist nur für support-fragen :)
<mama999> Tschuldigung, bin gleich wieder raus!
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe ein Problem beim mounten einer alten NAS
<Mundus> Ich erhalte die Fehlermeldung unable to find suitable address
<Mundus> kann mir jmd. bei der Lösung helfen?
<dadrc> Kannst du das Ding denn pingen?
<Mundus> ich sehe das NAS auch im Dateimanager
<Mundus> wenn ich mount -t cifs /IP/Pfad /media/NAS eingebe, erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung mount error(5): Input/Output error
<Mundus> dadrc: Ja, pingen ist möglich
<dadrc> schon mal gut
<geser> ist die Freigabe nur für bestimmte User (auf dem NAS) freigegeben?
<Mundus> nein, da ist kein Passwort vergeben... User kann ich, meines Wissens, nicht einstellen..
<dadrc> Will cifs nicht "//IP/freigabe"?
<dadrc> Mir war so
<geser> steht was im Kernel-Log?
<geser> cifs ist leider nicht wirklich mitteilsam was das Problem ist
<Mundus> dadrc: probiere ich aus!
<Mundus> geser: ich schaue mal;)
<Mundus> kann es sein, dass das nas cifs nicht unterstützt?
<geser> cifs ist SMB
<Mundus> geser: ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass es probs geben kann smbfs -> cifs...
<geser> smbfs findest du in neueren Ubuntu-Versionen glaube ich auch nicht mehr, nur noch cifs
<geser> schaue mal mit smbclient was für Freigaben das NAS anbietet
<Mundus> im kern log steht u.a. cifs vfs: error connecting to socket. Aborting operation
<geser> hmm, läuft da SMB auf dem NAS? evtl. mal mit nmap schauen, welche Ports dort offen sind
<Mundus> und dann cifs vfs: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -111
<Mundus> smbtree zeigt die NAS an... smbclient //NAMENAS gibt nichts aus
<dasjoe> smbclient -L '\\namenas\'
<Mundus> nmap gibt port 21, 80 und 139 aus... worauf läuft smb?
<dasjoe> 139, passt also
<dasjoe> Ah halt, du solltest auch TCP 445 sehen. 139 ist nur UDP für NetBIOS
<Mundus> hmm ports öffnen kann ich auf der NAS glaube ich nicht...
<Mundus> dasjoe: smbclient -L '\\NASNAME\' gibt  aus Connection to NASNAME failed (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<dasjoe> Mundus: dann läuft auf dem NAS aktuell kein SMB-Server, schau doch mal in's Webinterface und mach den an
<ubuntusr> immer nach der Nutzung von Kile ist meine bash-history mit clear und cd Befehlen vollgespammt. Wie kann ich das unterbinden
<holish>  /set irc.look.smart_filter_delay 5
<holish> ups
<dasjoe> ubuntusr: du solltest in Kile einstellen können, dass die Konsole den Pfaden der geöffneten Dokumente folgt
<dadrc> Alternativ HISTIGNORE
<Mundus> dasjoe: im NAS Webinterface kann ich unter smb server nur ordner erstellen und zu share folder hinzufügen. Weitere Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten existieren nicht..
<Mundus> nur der port 139 udp reicht nicht?
<Mundus> in diesem Link http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/manpages-3/mount.cifs.8.html steht, der port 139 wird mit cifs ebenfalls angesprochen, ich bin ratlos
<kubine> Title: mount.cifs (at www.samba.org)
<miup> Frage, gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit die Hardware Tastatur per Befehl zu sperren? und sie wieder zu entsperren?
<jokrebel_> miup: wie willst Du den "entsperr-Befehl" dann eintippen?
<stevieh> evtl. mal in richtung xinput schauen, ob man da was machen kann
<jokrebel_> miup: Vielleicht ist ja xtrlock etwas in der Richtung die Du suchst.
<jokrebel_> siehe dazu auch http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993800
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Lock Mouse/Keyboard - But not screen (at ubuntuforums.org)
<miup> Nunja, ich will nen Wecker mit Bash realisieren, und damit ich ihn nicht sofort abschalten kann soll er nach dem ich ihn "deaktiviert" hat eine Minute lang klingeln ohne das man was dagegen machen kann (Hardware spezifische dinge wie stecker ziehen nicht miteinbezogen)
<_moep_> miup: schreib in den cronjob
<_moep_> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<_moep_> das macht garantiert wach
<Mundus> Hi, das mounten hat jetzt geklappt.... mount -t cifs -o domain=DOMAINNAME,uid=0,noperm,nounix //IP/Pfad /media/NAS
<miup> _moep_: wieso?
<Mundus> Jetzt werde ich per try and error ausprobieren, welche Option die Lösung ist
<_moep_> miup: so hab ich das zumindest gemacht. nur das killen von cat dauerte manchmal zu lang
<miup> meee, funktioniert nicht ;)
<RainbowTiger> Hallo
<RainbowTiger> Ich spiele gerade ein wenig mit Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS herum, und wollte nun eine produktive Neuinstallation durchführen
<RainbowTiger> Kann mit einer sagen welche Unterschiede es bei "Normal", "Minimal", "Minimal für VM" und "OEM"? gibt?
<miup> minimal ist nur das nötigste, Minimal für vm ist für virtuelle maschinen oem ist für maschinen welche verkauft/weitergegeben werden. Das was du suchst ist Normal ;)
<RainbowTiger> Das was ich suche ist Minimal :P
<miup> wenn du willst kann ich (oder jemand anders) das weiter beschreiben, ist nur die Kurzfassung
<RainbowTiger> Aber da steht nicht ob ich es ausgewählt habe oder nicht? Sieht alles so gleich aus?
<miup> wie meinst du?
<miup> wo ausgewählt?
<RainbowTiger> Gleiche Paketmenge, egal ob Normal oder Minimal
<RainbowTiger> Oder täuscht das?
<RainbowTiger> Ah
<miup> die paketmenge bei minimal ist schon niedriger, kommt aber auch darauf an was du willst ;)
<RainbowTiger> Ich kann - wenn ich Minimal-Installation ausführe - "Basic Ubuntu Server" wählen, was bei Normal nicht ist ;)
<RainbowTiger> Und weniger Pakete: 133 ;)
<RainbowTiger> Ich möchte ein minimales System welches nicht so viele Werkzeuge seit der Installation draufklatschst, sondern nur das nötigste
<RainbowTiger> Da wäre Minimal sehr optimal für meine zwecke
<miup> ja, dann schon
<miup> probieren geht über studieren ;)
<RainbowTiger> ;)
<RainbowTiger> Gibt es eine liste welche Pakete bei der Minimal ausgelassen werden?
<miup> :/
<miup> so ziemlich alles... nur das wichtigste, bzw systembezogene Dinge werden installiert
<miup> btw. mit xinput gehts, danke schön :D
<RainbowTiger> ok :D
<miup> aber wie gesagt, es kommt darauf an was du machen willst, wenn du schluss endlich sowieso die hälfte alle Pakete nachinstallierst ist vielleicht sinnvoller die Normale version zu verwenden
<RainbowTiger> Nö nö, die Pakete würde ich eh wieder deinstallieren :D
<RainbowTiger> Mein Verwendungszweck: Dateiserver (FTP, WebDAV), TrackMania Server (ist ein nicht Ressourcenfressender Spielserver), Webserver (Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc.)
<RainbowTiger> Hmm, ich bin dann mal weg, danke für die nette Hilfe. Ich wünsche euch noch einen Schönen (Feier)abend ;)
<Heradon> hey ihr
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/3Qc89R/ ich hab ein problem mit python2.7 unter ubuntu 12.04.4 ich kann einfahc nichts mehr installieren oder updaten, ich brauch euere hilfe das ist mein mailserver wenn der off geht bin ich angeschissen
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<Heradon> sorry war nicht der ganze paste: https://paste.xinu.at/lgh/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> Paketliste aktualisiert vorher?
<Heradon> ja
<dadrc> Irgendwelche PPAs (oder sonstige Fremdquellen) aktiv?
<Heradon> nein nur von hand habe ich zimbra (zcs) installiert, aber das verändert nichts an python oder so, 
<dadrc> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von `apt-cache policy python2.7-minimal`
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/H3Hl/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> und `apt-cache policy python2.7`?
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/GPCEW/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> Heradon, klappt `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`?
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/BRs/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<Heradon> nope :/
<dadrc> hmhm.
<Heradon> auch apt-get -f install klappt nicht
<dadrc> apt-cache show python2.7-minimal
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/gbcP/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> Dann würd ich sagen, erstmal python2.7 und libpython2.7 wieder runter, damit das Paketsystem wieder funktioniert
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/zzb/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> apt-get install --reinstall python2.7=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.5 libpython2.7=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.5 python2.7-minimal=2.7.3-0ubuntu3.5
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/GVBR7/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> hmhmm.
<Heradon> shice python da ^^
<dadrc> apt-cache show python2.7
<Heradon> https://paste.xinu.at/NBaSF/
<kubine> Title: stdin (at paste.xinu.at)
<dadrc> Paketcache löschen, Liste updaten, neu probieren würd mir noch einfallen
<dadrc> also `apt-get clean; apt-get update; apt-get install -f`
<Heradon> ne fehler bleibt
<Heradon> ich bekomm die kriese :/
<dadrc> Was ist denn mit dem Server überhaupt passiert? Soweit sollte es das Paketsystem eigentlich nicht kommen lassen
<Heradon> garnichts das ist es ja
<Heradon> aber ich habs gelöst
<Heradon> cd /var/cache/apt/archives/; dpkg -i libpytho...deb python...deb; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<dadrc> Sehr gut, was anderes wär mir jetzt auch nicht mehr eingefallen
<Heradon> bist du nicht willig, brauch ich gewalt!
<Heradon> scheint so als müsste man ubuntu ab und zu zum glück zwingen
<Alex365> hiho
<Alex365> ich war vorgestern mal da, weil ich ein raid 1 auf raid 5 umbauen wollte
<Alex365> und mir wurd der link hier gegeben:
<Alex365> http://www.bergercity.de/linux/raid1-in-raid5-umwandeln/
<kubine> Title: RAID1 in RAID5 umwandeln | /var/bergercity/ (at www.bergercity.de)
<Alex365> in den komments wurde auf http://www.arkf.net/blog/?p=47
<Alex365> verwiesen und da wiederrum darau,f dass die methode mit aktuellen headern fehlschlägt
<Alex365> von einem destructor wird eine alternative methode vorgeschlagen, die ich nun mal versuche
<Alex365> nur falls jemand das auch machen will, wollte ich das als ergebnis meiner gestrigen recherche zurückgeben; )
<Mundus> Hi, ich möchte meine rcS mittels update-rc.d umstellen, gibt es dabei etwas zu beachten?
<Mundus> Insbesondere möchte ich networking relativ früh starten (vor mountall)
<jokrebel_> rc5?
<Mundus> rcS -Siegfried-
<jokrebel_> aha ?
 * jokrebel_ wird jetzt nicht googlen um die Frage zu verstehn.
<nagetier> Mundus, wenn du nur die Netzwerkkonfiguration anpackst, gibt es da bis auf das "wie mache ich das" nichts zu beachten
<nagetier> Mundus: achte darauf die Kernelmodule geladen zu haben, falls sie halt modular und nicht statisch sind
<nagetier> ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was es da zu beachten gäbe
<nagetier> Mundus, die Zeit, die versucht wird, freigegebene Verzeichnisse im Netzwerk zu mounten, könnte und sollte man noch anpassen. Es kann ja, durch welche Umstände auch immer, vorkommen das die nicht gefunden werden.
<Mundus> ich will S11 networking nach S07 verschieben 
<Mundus> das Prob was ich habe ist, dass ich netzwerkverzeichnis zum start mounten möchte und daher den dienst networking benötige
<Mundus> nagetier: wie bzw. wo passe ich die an?
<nagetier> Mundus, das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da nicht klar ist ob es NFS und/oder CIFS Freigaben sind.. das ist aber beides kommentiert, und sollte IMHO in der /etc/fstab angepasst werden.
<Mundus> cifs freigabe ok, dann schaue ich mir die Artikel zur /etc/fstab weiter an
<klitoris> hey!
<nagetier> Mundus, zu cifs sollten die sich in 'man smbclient' finden, Parameter dazu dürfte --timeout sein.. 'man fstab' und weitere sollte man dazu auch heranziehen.
<nagetier> Mundus, für NFS mal hier nach 'timeout' suchen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Mundus, http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba-technical/2010-December/075029.html
<kubine> Title: cifs client timeouts and hard/soft mounts (at lists.samba.org)
<Mundus> Guten Abend, nutzt jmd. einen uPnP-Medien-Server? Wenn ja, welchen? Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf verschiedene Produkte aufmerksam geworden (XBMC fällt leider aus, da für Fotos kein uPnP existiert), nur leider konnte ich kein deutliches Votum aus den Berichten entnehmen.
<k1l> !minidlna
<kubine> k1l: Informationen zu MiniDLNA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA
<ppq> jo, minidlna ft
<ppq> w
<Mundus> danke, dann probiere ich ihn aus.
<Alex365> hiho, ich folge gerade dieser anleitung http://pastebin.com/HHxqFDyT hier zum umzug von raid 1 auf raid 5 und bin gerade beim punkt für das kopieren angelangt
<kubine> Title: The intention of this guide is to move from a 2 disk raid1 to a 3 disk raid5, a - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Alex365> ich würde gerne wissen, was die parameter -ax bewirken
<Alex365> und inwiefern sie notwendig sind
<ring0> ich würde mal in "man cp" und/oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cp gucken
<kubine> Title: cp › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> "man cp" damit kannst du das handbuch von cp lesen. da steht immer alles drin was das programm kann.
<k1l_> in dem fall soll es sicherstellen, dass alles mit den gleichen rechten kopiert wird
<Alex365> ok hätte das näher spezifizieren sollen, verstehe nicht so ganz recht was -x ist
<Alex365> danke und gute nacht!
<bongleger> Alex365: das bedeutet m.w., dass er z.B. links nicht ueber dateisystem-grenzen hinweg folgt, sondern (wie's in der manpage steht) eben nur auf dem system bleibt
<bongleger> tjoah, dann halt nicht
<k1l_> jo. er bleibt halt innerhalb des filesystems
<orst3n> hat jemand von euch schon ein direkt upgrade von 12.04LTS auf 14.04LTS durch ? 
<orst3n> ich hoffe mal das klappt alles.. 1800aktualisierungen..
<orst3n> und bei jedem 10 packet hab ich font config warnings..
<k1l_> die werden automatisiert getestet. sind aber offiziell erst mit dem 14.04.1 release eröffnet
<orst3n> jo da drauf konnte ich jetzt leider nicht mehr warten.. mal schauen obs läuft nahcm reboot mach es grad remote 1000km entfernt.. ansonsten wär ich erst mitte juli wieder vor ort
<orst3n> no risk no fun ;)
<orst3n> hat funktioniert :)
<k1l_> glückwunsch :)
<orst3n> ich komm nur via ssh-tunnel nich mehr auf die rdp/vnc verbindung.. kann ich die irgendwie via ssh starten oder komm ich villt sogar via ssh auf den desktop ohne vnc client ?
<k1l_> schau mal per ssh ob der dienst läuft
<k1l_> was brauchst du denn auf dem desktop dort?
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-27
<Alex365> guten morgen
<Alex365> ich habe über nacht ein degraded raid 5 mit 2 festplatten erstellt und versuchte es jetzt zu mounten, aber beim mounten wird sich über ein fehlendes dateisystem beschwert
<Alex365> muss ich eine raid partition nochmals formatieren?
<geser> Alex365: ja
<Alex365> ok super danke!
<Alex365> habs einfach mal ausprobiert, weil das raid eh noch frisch war^^
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Alex365> verwendet eigentlich jemand port multiplier für seine festplatten unter ubuntu?
<basti1> hi, ich geh gerade diese Anleitung (https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-zabbix-on-ubuntu-configure-it-to-monitor-multiple-vps-servers) durch um zabbix auf einer VM zum laufen zu bringen. Wozu braucht apt-get den Key C407... und wie kann man den key von einen PPA herausfinden? - Herhalten nicht alle Entwickler eines Pakets diesen Key?, müssen dazu bestimmte Standards eingehalten
<kubine> Title: How To Install Zabbix on Ubuntu & Configure it to Monitor Multiple VPS Servers | DigitalOcean (at www.digitalocean.com)
<basti1> werden?
<basti1> *erhalten
<basti1> #kubine
<k1l> das howto ist schonmal kacke, weil es die PPA in die sources.list schreibt und nicht in das verzeichnis /etc/apt/sources.list.d wo PPAs hingehören
<k1l> den key braucht man um die pakete zu verifizieren, dass sie auch von dem PPA kommen
<MasterOfDisaster> basti1: der Key ist dazu da, um dir als Bezieher der Pakete die Sicherheit zu geben, dass sie auch vom Aussteller des Key stammen. Dazu werden die Pakete mit einer GPG Signatur versehen.
<MasterOfDisaster> basti1: sonst könnt dir ja jemand ein Paket über ganz garstige Methoden unterschieben.
<deem> basti1: muss es unbedingt ein paa sein, oder reicht dir auch die version 2.2.2 die in ubuntu enthalten ist?
<MasterOfDisaster> basti1: am besten installierst PPAs mit apt-add-repository: 'sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tbfr/zabbix'
<MasterOfDisaster> basti1: https://launchpad.net/~tbfr/+archive/zabbix
<kubine> Title: Zabbix : Tobias Frederick (at launchpad.net)
<MasterOfDisaster> basti1: das kümmert sich nämlich auch um die GPG Keys.
<RainbowTiger> Hallo
<RainbowTiger> Ich muss in einem Rechenzentrum ca. 100 dedizierte Server von Hand installieren. Installiert werden soll Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-Bit. Gibt es - wie in Windows auch - eine Art unbeaufsichtigter Installationsmodus?
<LetoThe2nd> RainbowTiger: also google schmeiss für "ubuntu unattended install" jede menge hilfe raus...
<RainbowTiger> Sorry, ich kannte grad das englische Wort nicht für ...
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<k1l> RainbowTiger: unattended installs sind möglich, ja
<kubine> Title: PXEInstallServer - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<RainbowTiger> LetoThe2nd: Es geht auch netter ;)
<LetoThe2nd> RainbowTiger: na dannhalt nicht, kein problem
<RainbowTiger> Ich sag jetzt besser nichts ... naja, egal ... ein PXE läuft schon, meine Frage war eigentlich, ob einen unbeaufsichtigten Installationsmodus gibt, und wenn ja, wie ich den verwende
<RainbowTiger> Ich habe mit Ubuntu als Server kaum erfahrungen
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/ia64/automatic-install.html
<kubine> Title: Automatic Installation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<RainbowTiger> *ob es
<LetoThe2nd> stichwörter: unattended install, preseed.
<dadrc> Jenachdem, was du damit vorhast, könnte MAAS auch interessant sein
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. auch noch landscape
<dadrc> https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<kubine> Title: MAAS (at maas.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch04s06.html  das ist eher für 14.04
<kubine> Title: 4.6. Automatic Installation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> je nachdem was du vorhast, könnte es auch sinnvoll sein einen consultant anzuheuern der das schon mal gemacht hat  und probleme/lösungen/alternativen nennen kann :)
<RainbowTiger> Okay, ich werde mir erst einmal die Links anschauen, und wenn ich danach noch weiterhin Hilfe benötige spam (nicht wörtlich nehmen!) ich alles voll :P
<RainbowTiger> Vielen Dank aber schonmal ;)
<RainbowTiger> dadrc: MAAS sieht interesannt aus ;)
<RainbowTiger> Ich gehe dann mal, werde mich mal damit auseinandersetzen, vielen Dank! Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag! ;)
<k1l> dito, gll
<orst3n> k1l, hab die vnc sache fixed, vino macht wohl probleme auf 14.04 bzw sollte man jetzt "shared desktop" option irgendwo nutzen..
<orst3n> bin auf x11vnc umgestiegen. vorteil da es läd schon beim login screen, vino musste ich mich immer erst einloggen :)
<orst3n> bbrauch halt die virtualbox auf dem desktop ab und an..
<k1l> orst3n: achso. ja bei den remote dingern gab es einen wechsel irgendwo um 12.04 rum. aber wenn es nur ein programm ist könnte man auch ohne desktop dort booten und sich das programm mit ssh -X auf den eigenen desktop holen
<orst3n> ah okay, werd ich mir mal anschauen. thx
<Guest9248> hi alle, ich hab ein kleinses Problem, habe ath9k AR9285 als wlan router, die verbindung ist nicht gerade die beste ca. 65 m/bits statt 150 m/bits. Dießes Problem wollte ich beheben in dem ich ein kernel patche oder wie man das nennt. Habe im Internet was gefunden und wollte euch fragen wie ich das ganze in den kernel einbinden kann. Bitte um hilfe :)
<Guest9248> hier der link : http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=e7594072a5b918510c937c1ab0acad4e8a931bc7
<kubine> Title: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree (at git.kernel.org)
<Guest9248> oder http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=e8fbc99edfe0efa0b42f04587a79a6b3371f961a
<kubine> Title: kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git - Linux kernel source tree (at git.kernel.org)
<Guest9248> gefunden auf http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/Mehr-Treiber-Unterstuetzung-fuer-AP-Mode-224502.html
<kubine> Title: Mehr Treiber, Unterstützung für AP-Mode | heise open (at www.heise.de)
<pere_> hi, komischer Sachverhalt: Ubuntu 14.04 Canon Drucker druckt ganz normal. Aber bei Photoshop unter Wine bekomme ich den Druckauftrag nicht raus. Kann mir einer mal den Terminal Befehl geben damit ich nachsehen kann, woran es liegt?
<pere_> oder kann des rätsels lösung darin bestehen dass ich irgendwo in den settings die videobuffer höher stellen kann?
<approach_> pere_: Nutzt du photoshop cc?
<pere_> ne, cs2
<Guest9248> danke danke danke ;)
<approach_> pere_: schon http://localhost:631 angeschaut?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest66242: du kannst dich mal in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild vertiefen, zum beispiel
<kubine> Title: KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> Guest66242: aber erwarte nicht zuviel .. mal eben von null auf hundert selber kernel patchen und bauen kann etwas komplex sein - und ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht die zeit sowas durchzusupporten
<pere_> approach: Und wo sehe ich in der localhost, wo der Fehler liegt?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest66242: vom vorgehen her könntest du erst mal diese anleitung durchgehen, noch ohne patch, und sehen ob das resultat überhaupt läuft bei dir. dann, in einem zweiten schritt versuchen zu patchen.
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<approach_> pere_: http://localhost:631/admin/log/error_log?
<pere_> hier isser http://de.pastebin.de/126272
<kubine> Title: E [27/May/2014:18:08:11 +0200] Unknown directive BrowseAddress on line 26 of /et | Pastebin.de - Text und Code teilen mit Pastebin (at de.pastebin.de)
<pere_> O.K., neue info: die datei ist sehr gross, ca. 45 MB. Kann es daran liegen? Bzw. wo stelle ich in den druckersettings ein, wie er mit grossen dateien umgehen soll?
<pere_> oder gibt es in den winesettings irgendwas was ich diesbezüglich einstellen muss?
<ne0> hi
<ne0> wieso verursachen Kernel Updates immer Probleme in Verbindung mit fglrx Treibern?
<k1l> wo hast du den fglry denn her?
<ppq> ne0, das kann passieren, wenn man die amd treiber manuell installiert hat. mit den paketen (treiber und kernel) aus den ubuntu-repositories sollte das eigentlich nicht vorkommen
<ne0> Von der AMD Seite
<k1l> ne0: there you go
<ne0> Ich finde es nur scheiße das die Treiber in den Paketquellen immer veraltet sind :(
<ppq> es gibt ein ppa mit aktuelleren treibern
<ppq> immer noch besser als von der herstellerseite
<k1l> neuer kernel heisst dann für dich neu bauen. dachte aber das es mittlerweile automatisiert wird
<ne0> Sollten die wirklich machen.
<ne0> Mal eine andere Frage. Wie sieht es eigentlich in Bezug auf Sicherheit bei den Proprietären Treibern aus?
<k1l> sicherheit?
<k1l> 2 punkte: 1. es ist prop. d.h. keiner weiss was wirklich drinne ist. und 2. du lädst es "irgendwo" runter und keiner weiß ob das wirklich amds paket ist.
<ne0> das meine ich ja
<ne0> Ich mag an Linux ja das es eben Quellofen ist..
<ne0> Effektiv einschränken kann man den Treiber ja nicht, oder?
<ne0> Also im Bezug darauf worauf er zugreifen darf und was er machen darf
<brainwash> warum nutzt du dann nicht einfach den quelloffenen treiber?
<k1l> du kannst hardware kaufen die mit offenen treibern läuft
<ne0> ich habe eine ati 5650 ... läuft mit dem Gallium Treiber ganz ok, aber der von AMD ist immernoch besser
<jokrebel> byobu hatte mich bis vor kurzem immer so schön auf fällige Updates aufmerksam gemacht in der Statuszeile. Seit neuestem kommt das immer erst wenn ich händisch "sudo apt-get update" ausführe. Ich hätte diese "Updates avaliable" aber gerne wieder automatisch. Wo klemmt es da?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, hast du das automatische suchen nach neuen updates im update-manager desktiviert?
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Nein, nicht aktiv jedenfalls.
<mrkramps> was anderes fällt mir dazu jetzt auch nicht ein, weil byobu vermutlich nur apt-get oder apt-check (update-notifier) verwendet um in einem zeitintervall die anzeige verfügbarer updates zu aktualisieren
<mrkramps> jokrebel, byobu nutzt dafür das shell-script updates_available - https://github.com/dustinkirkland/byobu/blob/master/usr/lib/byobu/updates_available
<kubine> Title: byobu/usr/lib/byobu/updates_available at master · dustinkirkland/byobu · GitHub (at github.com)
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Ah danke. Muss ich mir merken und da mal bei Gelegenheit nachforschen.
<mrkramps> jokrebel, sollte in /usr/lib/byobu zu finden sein
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Existieren tut die Datei jedenfalls.
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<mrkramps> wie kann man die automatische monitorerkennung des Xservers deaktivieren?
<Petra_> Nabend!
<Petra_> leider gibt mein Ubuntu kein Sound mehr aus? hat jemand eine Idee? Die Boxen sind angeschlossen....
<Robert_Zenz> Petra_, auf Stumm geschaltet ist ja nichts?
<Petra_> nein, aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  ergibt Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Verbindungsaufbau abgelehnt
<Petra_> sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  wirft allerdings etwas raus
<Petra_> ich habe mich danach mit sudo addgroup BENUTZERNAME audio (Petra) hinzugefügt - ohne Ergebnis :(
<Petra_> komisch, nach dem hinzufügen, müsste es ja auch ohne sudo gehen, also aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav - geht aber nicht
<Petra_> muss ich vielleicht neu starten???
<k1l> ja
<Robert_Zenz> Petra_, bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaub' Gruppen werden erst bei der naechsten Sitzung uebernommen.
<Petra_> bzw. mich einmal an und abmelden?
<Petra_> ah, ok, dann melde ich mich mal ab-  bis dann
<k1l> aber audio muss man gar nicht angehören
<k1l> die frage ist eher was vorher passiert ist
<Petra_> stand so im Wiki
<Petra_> tja, das weiss ich leider auch nicht :(
<k1l> mach mal im terminal den alsamixer auf und guck das das nicht gemutet ist
<Petra_> also ich starte den Rechner jetzt mal neu
<Alex365> guten abend
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-28
<LupusE> g'morgen
<mAxxter> Hi@all :) 
<Nightwolf> hi
<Erzi> Hallo!
<Erzi> Gestern habe ich ein mein Kubuntu aktualisiert und dabei nen neuen Kernel bekommen. Jetzt lande ich nach dem Booten leider auf dem Login fest und bekomme keine grafische Oberflaeche.
<Erzi> Mit Startx startet der Xserver und KDE einwandfrei.
<Erzi> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
<Erzi> Da der Xserver und KDE einwandfrei funktionieren vermute ich das es nicht am Grafikkartentreibern liegen sollte. 
<Erzi> Denke das irgendwie der Loginmanager nicht gestartet wird.
<Erzi> Hat jemand ein aehnliches Problem seit dem letzten Update?
<nagetier> Erzi: schau dir die logs an.. explizit ~/.xsession-errors
<Erzi> kann es am Grafikkartentreiber liegen?
<nagetier> Erzi, sieht nicht so aus..
<nagetier> Erzi, auch könnte sich etwas in /var/log/lightdm/ finden lassen.
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/d88ee54635.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Erzi> nagetier: was meinst du dazu?
<Erzi> Sieht doch nach Problem mit dem nvidia Treiber aus.
<nagetier> Erzi: wird der denn geladen.. schau die die Ausgabe von lsmod dazu an
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> wie gesagt bin ja gerade auch hier auf der grafischen Oberflaeche
<Erzi> habs nur mit startx starten muessen
<nagetier> Erzi: ich bin da auch überfragt und würde mich an die logs halten.. auch könnte man den alten Kernel starten und diese mal vergleichen, diff ist da ein gutes Werkzeug.
<nagetier> Aber so auf Anhieb wüsste ich jetzt auch keine Problemlösung.
<dadrc> In /var/log/Xorg.0.log gucken
<Erzi>  (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
<Erzi> Das ist alles was ich finde DaDa|Urka 
<Erzi> dadrc: 
<dadrc> Zeig mal her, bitte.
<Erzi> dadrc: das was ich gerade geschrieben hatte, ist der einzige Fehler in der Xorg log
<Erzi> dadrc: was moechtest du sehen? Das komplette Log?
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/65e27f957d.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<nagetier> Erzi, dadrc, das ist IMHO auch die, die erfolgreich den Start von X mittels startx protokollierte
<dadrc> Jup, da haste recht.
<dadrc> Guck mal in der Xorg.1.log
<Erzi> dadrc: die ist vom Nov. 2013
<dadrc> hmmh
<dadrc> Hast du einen Xorg.0.log.old?
<Erzi> ja
<dadrc> von heute?
<nagetier> sollte man sich nicht /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log ansehen?
<Erzi> ja die ist von heute
<dadrc> Erzi, dann zeig mal her.
<dadrc> nagetier, war doch da oben in dem Pastebin
<nagetier> dadrc, in welchem?
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/a092955478.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> nagetier, der hier: http://nopaste.info/d88ee54635.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> Erzi, jup, da ist dein Fehler
<Erzi> nvidia?
<nagetier> dadrc, das ist die /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log 
<Erzi> warum startet dann startx den Xserver?
<dadrc> Erzi, irgendwelche Probleme mit dem nvidia-Treiber, ja
<dadrc> nagetier, joa, und?
<Erzi> Der Xserver laeuft doch einwandfrei.
<Erzi> Was kann ich tun?
<dadrc> nagetier, ah
<Erzi> hab ihn schom mit dpkg-reconfigure bearbeitet
<dadrc> nagetier, sorry, nicht verstanden, was du wolltest.
<Erzi> nvidia und auch lightdm
<dadrc> Erzi, scheint ja nur in Kombination mit lightdm Probleme zu geben. Gib mal das Log, das nagetier wollte.
<Erzi> module sollten dabei neu gemacht worden sein
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/d36faec22a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> Erzi, ne, die /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/afa4b734c6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Erzi> ok?
<dadrc> Jup, die
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `uname -a` und `dkms status`
<Erzi> Linux erzi-P67A-UD3-B3 3.13.0-27-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 18:06:16 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> Ugh, bumblebee
<dadrc> Würd ja darauf wetten, dass das damit zusammenhängt
<dadrc> Für den vorherigen Kernel scheinst du ja auch garkeinen nvidia-Treiber installiert zu haben
<nagetier> Erzi, zeig mal bitte noch die /var/log/lightdm/x-0-greeter.log
<Erzi> dadrc: was meinst du denn mit vorherigen Kernel?
<dadrc> 3.13.0-24-generic
<dadrc> dafür hast du bbswitch (also bumblebee) aber kein nvidia
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/a594b3bac3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Erzi> Verstehe ich nicht.
<Erzi> Jetzt habe ich doch den 27er
<Erzi> und nvidia wird doch auch geladen
<Erzi> nvidia              10675249  49 
<Erzi> drm                   302817  2 nvidia
<dadrc> Hab gerade kein Gerät mit bumblebee da, aber ich würd ja fast drauf wetten, dass das Problem da liegt.
<Erzi> Was mach ich denn jetzt?
<Erzi> Ich hab doch eigentlich nvidia-331 installiert
<dadrc> Ich würd testweise im BIOS mal die eine Grafikkarte deaktivieren, wenn das geht
<Erzi> Da duerfte keine aktiviert sein 
<Erzi> ausserdem hab ich gar keine onboard
<Erzi> glaub ich
<Erzi> zumindest hab ich gerade mal hinten ran gegriffen und nix fuehlen koennen
<dadrc> Wieso hast du dann bumblebee installiert?
<Erzi> also keinen Anschluss
<Erzi> Wieso hab ich das?
<Erzi> Wie hab ich das denn installiert?
<Erzi> wie heisst das Paket?
<dadrc> bbswitch-dkms
<Erzi> Das hab ich ned installiert
<Erzi> zumindest ned bewusst
<Erzi> muss die Installation automatisch gemacht haben
<dadrc> hast du aber ziemlich sicher drauf
<Erzi> ja, habe ich gerade geschaut, habe ich drauf
<Erzi> kann auch sein das ich onboard habe. Kann es aber ned sehen 
<Erzi> Ich schau mal ins Bios
<Erzi> Bis spaeter
<Erzi> re
<Erzi> ich muss lightdm von hand starten
<Erzi> das ist doch mis
<Erzi> mist
<Erzi> dadrc: bist du noch da?
<deem> nur weil da kein anschluss ist, heißt das nicht, dass da kein nvidia optimus verbaut ist
<mrkramps> warum musst du das von hand starten?
<Erzi> Wenn ich das wuesste
<Erzi> startet seit dem Update von gestern nicht von alleine
<Erzi> lande auf der konsole
<Erzi> beim starten des Rechners
<Erzi> sudo service lightdm start laesst ihn einwandfrei starten
<mrkramps> Erzi, hast du zufällig mal einen anderen displaymanager installiert?
<Erzi> nein 
<Erzi> zumindest nicht selbst
<Erzi> also nicht bewusst
<Erzi> auch keinen anderen desktop
<Erzi> habe auch schon dpkg-reconfigure lightdm gemacht
<deem> Erzi: ich hab hier auch ne kiste mit bumblebee und grade auf den neuen kernel aktualisiert. ich reboote mal und sage dir wie es ausschaut
<Erzi> eigentlich will ich doch nur den nvidia treiber, habe ne PCIe Karte drin und daran steckt auch der Monitor
<mrkramps> Erzi, was sagt denn cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<Erzi> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<deem> funktioniert super hier
<Erzi> Also schon richtig, oder?
<mrkramps> Erzi, wenn die Datei existiert, ja … gehe ich aber von aus
<Erzi> Verstehe ned warum der auf einmal rumzickt
<deem> Erzi: wenn du nur die nvidia karte willst, dann stell das doch so im bios ein
<Erzi> hatte ich auch schon vorher ein paarmal das ich in der konsole gelandet bin, habe dann einfach nen reboot gemacht und danach hat er normal gestartet
<Erzi> kann da nichts einstellen deem 
<deem> Erzi: was ist denn das für ein rechner und was für eine grafikkarte?
<Erzi> ne GTX 570
<Erzi> Gigabyte Mainboard
<Erzi> i7
<deem> also ein tower?
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> normaler Miditower
<Erzi> kein laptop
<mrkramps> hat der denn überhaupt zwei grafikkarten?
<deem> hm.. die hat definitv kein optimus
<mrkramps> wenn ja, dann hat der 'ne intel onboard und eine dedizierte PCIe - aber die intel sollte man eigentlich im bios deaktivieren können, oder zumindest sagen, dass er nur die dedizierte verwenden soll
<deem> Erzi: kannst du mal ein "dpkg -l | grep nvidia" in ein pastebin hauen?
<jokrebel_> Namd
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/4708503ade.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<mrkramps> ich würde sagen, falsche treiber-version
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia sagt 304 wäre für eine 500er
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Erzi> Was soll ich denn installieren?
<deem> Erzi: deinstallier mal alles, was mit nvidia zu tun hat. danach machst du dann ein "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge" und installierst dann den nvidia-331 neu
<deem> mrkramps: ich glaube das ist ein wenig durcheinander. ich hab hier ne nvidia quadro 4200M und den nvidia-331 drauf
<Erzi> ok, bis spaeter
<mrkramps> deem, das mag sein, habe selber keine nvidias im einsatz - aber erfharungsgemäß kann es nicht verkehrt sein alle kompatiblen treiber durchzuprobieren
<mrkramps> also 331 jetzt als saubere installation im ersten anlauf und wenn das nichts bringt, wieder deinstalliere und 304 drauf
<deem> mrkramps: da geb ich dir recht
<Erzi> hmm, hab nvidia komplett runter gehauen jetzt startet er wieder voellig normal
<Erzi> nur das der Desktop jetzt hier sche... aussieht
<Erzi> bin nochmal nvidia neu installieren.
<deem> Erzi: pack mal "lspci" in ein pastebin
<Erzi> Kann ich das gleich so machen oder sollte ich dazu alles grafische beenden?
<deem> daskannst du auch jetzt machen
<mrkramps> wow, da kann der nouveau-treiber jetzt was, dass der nvidia nicht kann ^^
<Erzi> was denn?
<Erzi> den desktop scheisse aussehen zu lassen?
<Erzi> ups
<mrkramps> den displaymanager starten :P
<Erzi> das ging doch die ganze zeit mrkramps 
<Erzi> erst seit dem kernelupdate von gestern zickt die Kiste rum
<deem> lspci?
<Erzi> deem
<Erzi> warte mal kurz, bin schon dabei
<Erzi> http://nopaste.info/8b3704d210.html
<mrkramps> Erzi, du hast den seitenhiebt nicht verstanden … gehört hier auch nicht hin, sry4offtopic
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Erzi> ich muss mal neu starten
<Erzi> hab treiber neu installiert
<Erzi> deem ist es angekommen? (lspci)
<mrkramps> dann mal viel glück
<deem> ju
<Erzi> unmoeglich, es geht einfach ned mit dem nvidia. Liegt also wieder mal am Kernel und Treiber 
<Erzi> Musste schon wieder lightdm von Hand starten
<Erzi> mrkramps, deem habt ihr ne Idee?
<mrkramps> Erzi, 331 runter und 304 installieren
<Erzi> das nervt, oder? Mal geht der mal der andere
<Erzi> Ok, werde das mal versuchen
<Erzi> bis spaeter
<Erzi> OK, Problem mit dem 304er behoben.
<Erzi> Vorher ging es auch mit dem 311er
<Erzi> Schon merkwuerdig
<Erzi> mrkramps: kannst du mir sagen was nvidia-current macht?
<Erzi> Ist das ein metapaket?
<mrkramps> jau, für 331
<Erzi> Mich wuerde mal interessieren warum es vorher mit dem 311er einwandfrei geklappt hat und ich jetzt downgraden musste
<mrkramps> Erzi, 311 != 319 != 331
<mrkramps> vermutlich sind in den versionen > 311 oder 319 gewissen dinge dazu gekommen, die unvorteilhaft für deine karte sind
<Erzi> ich meinte auch mit dem 331 nicht mit 311
<Erzi> hab mich vertippt
<mrkramps> funktioniert es denn mit dem 304?
<k1l> man darf halt nicht der falle erliegen zu denken, dass ein höherer nvidia treiber automatisch besser wäre
<mrkramps> linux ist nicht windows (nur um das nochmal anzubringen) … unter linux verwendet man nach möglichkeit immer den treiber, der funktioniert
<Erzi> ja
<Erzi> startet zumindest normal und auch "durch"
<mrkramps> Erzi, das doch schonmal was
<nagetier> erdbaer, ich frage mich ja, warum startx mit dem aktuellerem Treiber den Desktop lud, das aber über lightdm nicht funktioniert. So ganz glaube ich nicht, dass es am Treiber lag.. aber ok.
<nagetier> und laut http://www.nvidia.de/Download/driverResults.aspx/75919/de wird 331.79 für die 560 Ti unterstützt
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver (at www.nvidia.de)
<deem> nagetier: er ist 3 minuten bevor du geschrieben hast gegangen
<nagetier> oha, danke.. ich sehe.. sorry erdbae*
<blanko> Guten Abend. Wie sicher ist ecryptfs? Angenommen man nähme 10 oder mehr Zeichen als Passphrase? Gibt es irgendwo eine Statistik?
<bekks> blanko: https://defuse.ca/audits/ecryptfs.htm
<kubine> Title: eCryptfs Security Audit (at defuse.ca)
<blanko> bekks, Nun aus diesem Artikel kann man nicht sehr viel beziehen. Mich würde interessieren ob es schon mal jemand geschafft hat.
<jokrebel_> blanko: Was geschaft hat? Aber ich tipp jetzt einfach mal auf "JA"
<bekks> Ab einem Einsatz von ca. 150 Mio. $ sollte jede Verschlüsselung in der Theorie in annehmbarer Zeit knackbar sein :)
<bekks> Ob dieses Geld dafür schonmal ausgegeben wurde, wissen wir nicht :)
<jokrebel_> bemerke aber gerade, dass jemes ,it "Support" nicht allzuviel zu tun hat (im Speziellen : Ubuntu-Supprt) und verweise auf #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Rochvellon> ich glaube kaum, dass jede verschlüsselung geknackt werden kann :D
<blanko> jokrebel_, Wie sicher die Grundverschlüsselung von Ubuntu ist, find ich schon topic. 
<bekks> ecrypt ist nicht "die Grundverschlüsselung" von Ubuntu. 
<bekks> ecryptfs ist eine der Verschlüsselungsmethoden die in Ubuntu eingesetzt werden können.
<jokrebel_> blanko: Support heist über Fakten reden. Nicht über Warscheinlichkeitne dislutieren.
<jokrebel_> *diskutieren
<blanko> Gibt es Fakten? 
<bekks> Nein.
<blanko> Cool. 
<blanko> Dann werde ich mir überlegen diesen Pfad zu begehen. :)
<bekks> Daher ist das ja hier auch OT :P
<jokrebel_> blanko: Ubuntu-Support-Fakten wären zB. ich habe Treiber XY aber mein Was-auch-immer klappt seit dem Kernel-Update auf 77.08.15 nicht mehr.
<blanko> jokrebel_, Was ist der offtopic hier? hat jemand Lust dort weiter zu diskutieren.
<bekks> !ot > blanko 
<kubine> blanko: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jokrebel_> blanko: A) ich nannte ihn bereits b) bin auch dort anwesend
<Rorschach> Nabend, truecrypt wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt (www.truecrypt.org/). Gibt es gute Alternativen mit denen man Laufwerk verschlüsseln kann? Wie ist GnuPG so?
<bekks> Rorschach: Du hast Windows, oder?
<Rorschach> ne, ubuntu
<bekks> Allerdings nur eine externe Festplatte verschlüsselt?
<Rorschach> bekks: auch Laufwerke oder Ordner auf meinem Computer
<bekks> Also nicht eine gesamte Festplatte - das kann Truecrypt in Verbindung mit Linux nämlich gar nicht :)
<bekks> Im Prinzip kann man diesem Rat der Truecrypt-Devs folgen: Use any integrated support for encryption. Search available installation packages for words encryption and crypt, install any of the packages found and follow its documentation.
<Rorschach> und welches Programm ist besser? :) GnuPG oder bcrypt oder LUKS?
<bekks> Definiere "besser" :)
<Rorschach> mit welchem Programm kann man einzelne Laufwerke verschlüsseln (oder Ordner)?
<Rorschach> "besser" = sicherer und leicht zu konfigurieren ;)
<Hiege> huhu
<Rorschach> hu
<bekks> Rorschach: Kennst du diesen Artikel, insbesondere die Sektion "Datenschutz und Privatsphäre"?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit
<kubine> Title: Sicherheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rorschach> bekks: jetzt schon, danke
<mama1000> [paste:418957:Registrieren]
<mama1000> Bin ich jetzt endlich registriert??
<bekks> Ohne URL kann man das kaum beantworten.
<mama1000> Ich muss LOGIN machen. Wenn ich direkt über freenode.net reingehe, sehe ich nicht dieses Feld, in dem ich meine Eingaben machen kann. Wie&Wo geht das?
<bekks> Was versuchst du denn eigentlich?
<ring0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418957/
<kubine> Title: Registrieren › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Du musst "LOGIN machen" - wo, warum, wieso?
<mama1000> "Befehl: msg/NickServ etc.."
<bekks> Dein Passwort zu veröffentlichen ist keine gute Idee gewesen.
<mama1000> Weiss auch nicht, bin mit thunderbird chatten
<mama1000> PW kann ich ja dann ändern
<bekks> Was passiert denn, wenn du den Befehl eingibst?
<mama1000> WO? Wenn ich den Hier eingebe, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass ich mich zuerst einloggen soll. Bei freenode kann ich mich einloggen, weiss aber nicht wo ich den Befehl hintun soll.
<bekks> Nach dem Login bei Freenode gibst du das in das selbe Fenster ein.
<mama1000> Welches Fenster? Das mit den vielen Nachrichten? Da komme ich (mit Maus) nicht rein
<bekks> In das selbe "Feld" in dem du gerade getippt hast.
<mama1000> Das gibt es so bei Freenode nicht.
<bekks> Du meinst Thunderbird
<mama1000> JA!!!!
<bekks> Irgendwo schreibst du doch was, oder?
<bekks> Und genau dort gibst du den Befehl ein.
<mama1000> Ja. Wie schon gesagt: "/msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER mama999 PW" ergibt übersetzt: Zuerst einloggen.
<bekks> Dann log dich zuerst ein.
<bekks> Du sagtest, du könntest das.
<mama1000> Ja, aber nicht über thunderbird; direkt mit firefox
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-29
<bekks> Nimm bitte einen richtigen IRC client :9
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC 
<kubine> Title: IRC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mama1000> Meinst du, weil ich jetzt mama1000 bin? Wieso eigentlich
<bekks> Dein Nickname ist mir völlig egal, solange er nicht gegen einen einigermassen guten Umgangston verstösst :)
<mama1000> Das ist eine Technische Frage
<bekks> Neben des Setzen den Nicknames musst Du dich, um dich zu registrieren, mit diesem nicht auch einloggen. Der Login ist in genanntem Artikel beschrieben.
<mama1000> Danke, jetzt klappt es endlich. Habe eine neue Aufforderung für diesen Befehl bekommen, jetzt unter mama1000. Diese ganzen Befehle sind für mich schwer zu lernen.
<bekks> Das musst du ja auch nur einmal machen.
<bekks> Mit einem richtigen IRC client konfigurierst du das dann so, dass das automatisch passiert, wenn Du dich zu Freenode verbindest.
<mama1000> Ja. Gleich geht mein Wecker: Ab 3.00 gehe ich Zeitung austeilen. Bin ab 5:30 wieder da. Dann habe ich (Vatertag) wieder bis 8:00 Zeit; wenn ich nicht schlafe (wie geht Smily)
<bekks> ":)"
<mama1000> Jetzt sehe ich einen Smily von dir, aber nicht, was du eingegeben hast
<bekks> Ich habe die Tasten : und ) gedrückt.
<mama1000> Huch. Und bei ; )? Versuche ;)
<mama1000> Ist ja easy!
<bekks> Geht doch ;P
<mama1000> ;P kennt er nicht
<bekks> ; ist ein Semikolon und P ist der Grossbuchstabe P.
<mama1000> Ja, aber ergibt keinen Smily
<bekks> Das ist in einem textbasierten Chat auch ein Smilis.
<bekks> *Smilie
<bekks> Was da grafisch angezeigt wird hängt von deinem IRC Client ab - und Thunderbird ist ein Zustand, aber kein IRC client.
<mama1000> Ach so. Hallo tb.
<mama1000> Sonst noch jemand wach?
<mama1000> Gut, Dann werde ich jetzt raus. Radio ging gerade. Tschüss
<mama1000> Heike
<mrkramps> mama1000, zum quatschen ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic … der channel hier ist nur für support gedacht :p
<mama1000> Tschuldigung, habe vergessen, den Channel zu wechseln
<mrkramps> verwendet der nouveau-treiber eigentlich die gleiche accelmethod option wie der intel-treiber?
<udzguru> hallo beisammen. 
<udzguru>  ich habe auf meinem laptop die beta von trusty installiert gehabt und irgendwie will der kernel nun nicht mehr updaten. habe aktuell 3.13.0-23-generic. aber in den repos findet sich mindestens -24-generic aber auch -27-generic.
<udzguru> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade führt _kein_ kernel upgrade aus
<stareye> hi ne simple frage kann ich die datenbanken von /var/lib/mysql auf externe platte kopieren dann neu installieren und wieder da kopieren und die sind wieder da?
<stareye> mein mysql startet nicht
<stareye> ich will nur wissen ich installiere neu
<bekks> Nein, kann man nicht so ohne weiteres.
<bekks> Beheb doch einfach den Fehler, den Du bekommst. Eine Neuinstallation löst keine Fehler.
<_moep_> aber bei windows geht das auch *scnr* *duck*
<bekks> Millionen von Fliegen können nicht irren. :>
<sash__> stareye: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Backup#Logisches-Backup
<kubine> Title: Backup › MySQL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> Guten Tag die Herren Ich bin grade am überlegen meine dauerlaufende Ubuntu 12.04 auf 14.04 zu bringen. Lohnt sich das oder wird die 14.4 langsammer da sie mehr leistung braucht?
<ppq> noseeder, kommt auf die verwendeten programme (vor allem die benutzte desktopumgebung) an. außerdem wird das LTS -> LTS upgrade erst mit 14.04.1 freigeschaltet.
<ppq> kommt ende juli
<noseeder> danke ppq dann werde ich die noch abwarten.
<noseeder> bis dahin kann ich mich dann ja weiter schlau machen
<ppq> wenn du unity, kde oder gnome3 nutzt, wird es wahrscheinlich etwas langsamer werden, falls deine hardware wirklich der flaschenhals ist
<noseeder> ich Nutze Xfce wenn ich es mal brauche aber sonst wird immer XBMC als "Desktop" geladen (aktuell die verion 13)
<ppq> dann sollte das nicht bemerkbar sein
<noseeder> Hardware sollte denke ich reichen (intel Core 2 2,8 ghz, Nvidia Geforce 520 2GB Ram
<noseeder> ok
<noseeder> danke ppq
<ppq> np
<noseeder> eins noch wie wird die Heißen?
<bekks> Wie wird was heissen?
<noseeder> sry :-) die 14.04.01
<bekks> Die heisst genau so wie die 14.04 - Trusty Tahr.
<noseeder> ok danke dann kann ich meinen apt-mirror ja schonmal anfangen lassen zu laden :-D
<bekks> Ob sich das lohnt, mehrere 10GB zu laden, für ein Update, stelle ich in Frage.
<noseeder> ich Update insgesammt 5 Rechner in meinem Netz
<bekks> Dann würde ich statt apt-mirror apt-cacher-ng einsetzen.
<noseeder> kann man damit auch einen netzwerk Install server einrichten?
<bekks> Sowohl apt-mirror als auch apt-cacher-ng sind keine "netzwerk Install server". Und man kann problemlos apt-cacher-ng dazu nutzen, ebenso wie apt-mirror, .debs im Netz bereitzustellen.
<noseeder> ja stimmt allerdings kann man bei Apt-mirror das verzeichnis nutzen um einen Netzwerk install Server ein zu richten. (netinstall image netboot fähig ablegen und dann auf den Lokalen mirror verweisen etc. )
<bekks> Was keine Eigenschaft von apt-mirror oder apt-cacher-ng ist - beides wird einfach als Repo eingetragen, und die Funktionalität wird vom PXE server bereitgestellt.
<noseeder> ja bekks entschuldige
<noseeder> -.-
<noseeder> so gut bin ich noch nicht das ich gleich alles richtig beschreibe -.-
<bekks> Macht ja nix ;)
<noseeder> so dann mal starten 100GB frei sollten reichen
<bekks> Platzverschwendung.
<bekks> Und Bandbreitenverschwendung.
<noseeder> ja aber meine :-D
<bekks> Wer's mag.
<noseeder> ach ja gibt es bei LVM nutzung (nicht als systemplatte) irgendwas zu beachten bei einem Upgrade?
<bekks> DAss Du ein Backup des gesamten Systems hast, setze ich als bekannt voraus.
<noseeder> ja das ist bekannt
<noseeder> wenn es sonst nichts weiter ist :-)
<noseeder> bekks dann nurnch eine letzte Frage wenn ich darf :-)
<bekks> Na klar :)
<noseeder> Ich würde gerne (ob usb platten günstiger sind oder nicht) einige Daten in eine Online Speicher sichern. Handelt sich um >50GB ( ja ich weis das dauert) welchen Anbieter kennst du den man für sowas nutzen kann/sollte?
<noseeder> Zusätzlich zu USB Backup
<bekks> Gar keinen, solange du keine synchrone DSL Leitung hast.
<noseeder> die synkron die ich finde sind 2000er ich habe so auch schon eine 2000er anbindung für upstream
<bekks> 2000er Upstream? Rechne mal aus wie lange das dann dauert. Viel Spass.
<noseeder> ja weis ich stört aber nicht der rechner ist eh 24/7 an und kann nutzen was er hat ;-)
<bekks> Rechne es mal aus. Und dann erzähl den Unsinn nochmal.
<noseeder> oder wo gibt es eine gecheite DSL anbindung mit ordentlichen Upstream. mag ja sein das ich noch nicht das richtige gefunden habe :-D
<bekks> Rechne es aus.
<noseeder> 9 Tage, 11 Stunden, 33 Minuten, 20 Sekunden   ca.
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> 24 Tage. Unter idealen Bedingungen..
<noseeder> 2000kbit upload anbindung
<noseeder> ?
<noseeder> warum?
<bekks> Warum was?
<noseeder> warum 24 Tage ?
<bekks> Weil das so ist?
<noseeder> hm
<noseeder> aber nur einmal ;-)
<bekks> Whatever. Mach was Du willst, so sinnfrei es auch sein mag.
<noseeder> danke :-)
<ring0> noseeder, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was ihr da gerechnet habt. aber ich komme auf genau 2 tage und 7 stunden
<noseeder> habe nur mit teilauslastung gerechnet will ja noch was anderes machen können
<ring0> ajo, die 2 tage 7 stunden sind mit max upload ;)
<bekks> ring0: Was bei 2MBit Upstream schon auf den ersten Blick nicht sein kann.
<ring0> bekks, quatsch. 50000000÷250÷60÷60 sind 55 stunden
<bekks> 500*1000*1000 > 50000000
<TheInfinity> ring0: du rechnest da gerade 50 MB aus ;)
<ring0> 50.000.000kb÷250kb/s÷60s÷60min = 55 stunden
<TheInfinity> hmm. ok. da sind mir auch 3 nullen verlorengegangen. stimmt.
<ring0> bekks, 50gb nicht 500gb ;)
<TheInfinity> man hat heute keine 2 kbit leitungen mehr. :D
<ring0> bekks, bei 500gb stimmen deine ~24 tage ;)
<ring0> TheInfinity, hat man nicht? damn, ich muss upgraden 
<TheInfinity> ring0: :D
<noseeder> was ist denn so eine bezahlbare SDSL leitung und wo bekommt man die ?
<TheInfinity> des wird aber langsam offtopic. -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<bekks> noseeder: Im Businesstarif der Telekom bekommt man die.
<bekks> TheInfinity: 2MBit Upstream sind völlig normal heutzutage.
<stareye> ich versuch den mysql server neu zu installiern scheitert an dem kennwort sagt der kennwort ist schon gesetzt worden
<mniess> stareye: hast du den mysql-server vollständig entfernt (purge)?
<stareye> mniess: ich versuche gerade ich hab dpkg -l | grep -i mysql
<stareye> http://pastebin.com/1Su6ButL
<mniess> stareye: purge heisst, dass auch die konfigurationsdateien entfernt werden
<stareye> ja hab ich gemacht sogar die datenbanken
<stareye> rm -r /etc/mysql
<stareye> rm -r /var/lib/mysql
<mniess> stareye: das würde ich von "purge" machen lassen und nicht von hand
<stareye> sudo apt-get --purge remove mysql-server
<stareye> das meinst du?
<mniess> for pkg in $(dpkg --get-selections | grep ^mysql | cut -f1); do sudo apt-get purge $pkg; done
<mniess> ^ stareye
<mniess> stareye: mysql-server ist nur das meta-paket. der server ist noch installiert bei dir.
<mniess> stareye: ist das bei dir lokal, oder auf einem server?
<stareye> auf dem home server
<stareye> muss ich neu starten
<stareye> um neu zu installieren
<stareye> mniess: der fehler bleibt
<jokrebel_> mniess: "for pkg in $/dpkg .... " wo (und warum) nimmt man sowas kryptisches her und vertraut nicht einfach auch "apt-get purge..."?
<Longbottom> stareye: Ich würde auch "apt-get purge ..." bevorzugen, aber es geht auch ohne: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/resetting-permissions.html#resetting-permissions-unix
<kubine> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual :: C.5.4.1 How to Reset the Root Password (at dev.mysql.com)
<stareye> Longbottom: der versucht beim installieren den passwort zu setzen und macht er nicht zu ende
<stareye> http://picpaste.de/screenshot-eG3J0nVB.jpg
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - screenshot-eG3J0nVB.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<Longbottom> stareye: Läuft denn der mysql-server?
<stareye> nur abgesichert
<bekks> ??
<bekks> entweder läuft mysqld oder nicht.
<stareye> in safe mode startet er 
<bekks> Du verwechselst wohl gerade "mysql server" mit deinem "server".
<bekks> mysql hat keinen safe mode.
<stareye> mysqld_safe --init-file=/home/me/mysql-init &
<stareye> so starter er aber über service will er nicht startet
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit "safe mode" zu tun. http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/mysqld-safe.html
<kubine> Title: MySQL :: MySQL 5.1 Referenzhandbuch :: 5.4.1 mysqld_safe — Startskript für den MySQL-Server (at dev.mysql.com)
<bekks> Was hast du denn eigentlich vor?
<stareye> ok aber so start es aber in über service da meldet fehler
<bekks> Und wir sollen den Fehler erraten?
<stareye> ich wollte neu installlieren
<bekks> Warum wolltest du neu installieren?
<stareye> hab doch den opic geportet
<stareye> gepostet
<stareye> sieh oben
<bekks> "opic"?
<stareye> http://picpaste.de/screenshot-eG3J0nVB.jpg
<kubine> Title: PicPaste - screenshot-eG3J0nVB.jpg (at picpaste.de)
<bekks> Das beantwortet keine meiner Fragen.
<stareye> hab bei installition den fehler
<bekks> Warum wolltest du den mysql-server neu installieren, und was hast Du da eigentlich vor?
<bekks> Ok, ich bin raus aus der Nummer. Viel Glück.
<stareye> der wollte nicht starten
<bekks> Und _warum_ nicht...? Können wir endlich mal eine brauchbare Fehlerbeschreibung bekommen?
<mniess> jokrebel_: ich wollte mit dem befehl alle pakete entfernen, die mit mysql anfangen.
<mniess> jokrebel_: sudo apt-get purge ^mysql* funktionert dafür nicht.
<bekks> mniess: Dafür aber sudo apt-get purge mysql*
<mniess> bekks: das schlägt bei mir auch alle pakete vor, in denen mysql an anderer stelle vorkommt.
<mrkramps> besser noch: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge mysql*
<mrkramps> sofern auch die abhängigkeiten vollständig entfernt werden sollen
<bekks> mrkramps: Das dübelt alles weg, ohne zu fragen.
<bekks> Hmm, nein. Es fragt.
<mrkramps> immerhin :S
<zerwas_> Ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem: Die Tastatur reagiert nur bei ca. jedem fünften Anschlag, der Buchstabe erscheint dann aber verzögert mit ein paar Sekunden und manchmal wird der Buchstabe unendlich oft wiederholt, so als hätte ich die Taste weiter gedrückt gehalten. In GRUB ist noch alles in Ordnung und ich kann ganz normal tippen, sobald ich aber in lightdm bin (oder auf eine Konsole wechsle), bekomme ich dieses Problem.
<zerwas_> Auf einem anderen Rechner mit Ubuntu 12.04 gibt es keine Probleme, wenn ich die Tastatur anstecke
<mrkramps> beide 12.04?
<zerwas_> "xev" zeigt auch keine Tastendrücke, die im Hintergrund unbemerkt das System verlangsamen würden o.ä.
<mniess> bekks: "apt-get remove mysql*" versucht alle dem Paketmanagement bekannten Pakete zu entfernen, die irgendwo (!) das Wort mysql enthalten. Der Befehl den ich oben gepostet habe entfernt nur die installierten Pakete, die mit "mysql" beginnen.
<mniess> bekks: nur so zur info. gerade getestet.
<mniess> Kennt eigentlich jmd das Problem (den Bug), dass ständig die tastatur auf en_US wechselt?
<zerwas_> Sobald ich die Tastatur abklemme, ist auch die schlechte Responsiveness weg und das System reagiert ganz normal
<zerwas_> Kann es sein, dass eine Taste klemmt, xev aber trotzdem nichts anzeigt?
<zerwas_> mniess: wenn du en_US nicht brauchst, lösche es aus der Liste der Eingabemethoden. Wenn du es brauchst, überprüfe das Tastenkürzel
<mniess> zerwas_: das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch mal mit einer logitech OEM tastatur. Nagelneu. Habe die tastatur gewechselt.
<zerwas_> mniess: Merkwürdig ist nur, dass die Tastatur am Notebook mit 12.04 problemlos funktioniert. Das deutet ja eher auf ein Softwareproblem hin
<mniess> zerwas_: en_US ist nicht in der Liste vorhanden. Stellt trotzdem per random auf ein anderes layout.
<mniess> zerwas_: das war bei meiner tastatur genau so. An einem anderen baugleichen Rechner lief sie (mit dem gleichen Betriebssystem). Habe das Problem nie lösen können..
<mniess> zerwas_: mein Problem ist der bug hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1246272
<kubine> Title: Bug #1246272 “Keyboard layout changing randomly” : Bugs : “gnome-settings-daemon” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mniess> zerwas_: man kann en_US überall entfernen und es trägt sich (scheinbar zufällig) nach 1-2 Wochen wieder in der dconf ein.
<jokrebel_> Es gibt durchaus auch Hardware-Probleme (oder deren Firmware) welche sich nur in Kombination mit bestimmter anderer Hardware auftritt
<mniess> zerwas_: beim Login den entspr. dconf-schlüssel zu setzen bringt auch nichts, weil es sich auch wärend des Betriebs zufällig ändert.
<mniess> jokrebel_: so habe ich das auch gesehen und einfach eine andere Tastatur verwendet.
<mrkramps> zerwas_, laufen jetzt beide system bei dir auf 12.04 oder tritt der fehler unter 14.04 auf und unter 12.04 nicht?
 * jokrebel_ würde da auch mal eine Gegenprobe mit dem selben Ubuntu als Live-CD durchführen auf dem Rechner der da so komisch muckt.
<zerwas_> mrkramps: das sind zwei verschiedene PCs
<mrkramps> zerwas_, mit gleichem OS oder nicht=
<mrkramps> ?
<zerwas_> Ich habe den USB-Stecker jetzt noch mal saubergemacht, an den Kabel rumgedrückt und nun funktioniert sie seit ein paar Minuten ...
<zerwas_> Handelt sich übrigens um ein Apple Keyboard mit Kabel
<zerwas_> mrkramps: 12.04 auf einem alten Notebook, wo alles funktioniert. 14.04 auf einem PC, wo es nicht funktioniert
<mrkramps> wie jokrebel_ schon sagte, 12.04.4 live system auf dem PC mal testen, dann kann man sehen, ob das ein hardware- oder softwareproblem ist
<zerwas_> In GRUB funktioniert die Tastatur ja ohnehin
<zerwas_> Ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten, vielleicht läuft alles so weit. Ich habe gerade keinen USB-Stick zur Hand, um ein Livesystem zu testen
<zerwas_> Danke für eure Hilfe :)
<mrkramps> schieben wir's auf den Xserver bzw. XInput … oder doch lieber iBUS?
<mrkramps> wo kann man nachlesen, wie das jetzt mit der konfiguration des Xservers ohne eine xorg.conf funktioniert?
<mrkramps> hast sich erledigt
<mrkramps> hat hier jemand 14.04 mit einer Intel Graphics (Westmere oder älter) laufen und könnte mir mal seine Xorg.0.log pasten?
<mrkramps> ich möchte gerne etwas gegenprüfen und habe derzeit keine entsprechende hardware zur verfügung
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: wie wär es denn, wenn Du Deine mal herzeigst.
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, in meiner steht aber nur was zu radeon drin …
<mrkramps> wobei mir auch die ausgabe von:$ grep -i SNA /var/log/Xorg.0.log reichen würde
<mrkramps> ist auch egal, wollte nur wissen, ob AccelMethod SNA inzwischen flächendeckend für den intel-Treiber unter Ubuntu eingesetzt wird
<mrkramps> scheint aber der fall zu sein, und inzwischen habe ich auch eine weitere bestätigung, dass das umstellen auf UXA bei älteren chipsätzen keine schlechte idee ist
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: Hast Du denn ein Radeon?
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, sogar zwei … aber zum gegenprüfen dieser geschichte mit der beschleunigungsarchitektur brauch ich halt 'n gerät mit 'ner Intel
<mrkramps> der radeon verwendet immer noch EXA, das bspw. für den intel gar nicht mehr unterstützt
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: Intel ist aber doch nicht Radeon, oder?
<mrkramps> samma, das machst du jetzt mit absicht, oder?
<jokrebel_> klar, weil ich rauszufinden versuche, was Du eigentlich vor hast und was das eigentliche Problem ist.
<mrkramps> das problem: ich habe kein gerät mir einer Intel-Grafikkarte
<mrkramps> mein plan: mir die Xorg.0.log von jemandem pasten lassen, der in seinem gerät eine Intel-Grafikkarte verbaut hat
<jokrebel_> ...ooO( ohne jetzt nen Rechner mit Intel greifbar zu haben um die gewünschten Daten zu liefern. Verstehn würd ich Dein vorgehn halt gern )
<mrkramps> grund: ich möchte wissen, ob als beschleunigungsarchitektur in 14.04 SNA auch für ältere Intel-Chipsätze verwendet wird
<mrkramps> quellen: konnte ich dazu nicht finden
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: Und das bringt Dir dann was genau? Schmeiß ne LiveCD rein, boote von der und Du hast die Daten wie es sein soll.
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, auf welchem gerät soll ich denn die livecd booten?
<mrkramps> auf meinen kisten mit radeon-Grafikkarten auf denen eh Linux läuft?
<jokrebel_> wir reden hier von einem fiktiven Problem? Über ne Grafikkarte die Du gar nirgends hast oder wie? Dann ist das aber gewaltig fehl am Platz im Support-Kanal wenn es da nur um ne Art Studie geht.
<mrkramps> eigentlich ist es ein überhaupt nicht fiktives problem, es betrifft mich nur nicht … und diese "studio" ist für mich wichtig, um korrekten support für dieses problem geben zu können
<mrkramps> *"studie"
<mrkramps> sozusagen support zum support
<mrkramps> wo soll ich denn sonst danach fragen?
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: Setz Dich an diesen Intel-Grafik-Rechner und schildere die Probleme dann kann man Dir vielleicht helfen. Oder sag demjenigen mit dem Du da grade telefonierst oder so er möge sich selbst hierher begeben. Support um 2 Ecken macht niemand gern. 
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, danke, hat sich inzwischen erledigt
<mrkramps> im wiki steht's auch schon, und vermerkt im diskussionsthema ist angebracht
<hms> Hallo, ich kann nach einem Kernel Update nicht mehr komplett booten. Bleibe in Busybox hängen. LVM, Bootpartition wird nicht gefunden bzw. in /dev/mapper fehlen die logischen Datenträger
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldungen bekommst du denn?
<hms> Gave up waiting for root device
<bekks> Und die volle Fehlermeldung mit allen Ausgaben?
<hms> ALERT! /dev/mapper/deb-vg-builduntu does not exist Dropping to Shell
<hms> Gave up waiting for root device Common Problems:
<mrkramps> !nopaste > hms 
<hms> Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<kubine> hms: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<hms> Check rootdelay= (did system wait long enough)
<hms> ok
<hms> in welchem Log sollte ich das finden
<mrkramps> hms, vermutlich in keinem, aber es macht mehr sinn alle zeilen in einen nopaste zu schreiben, damit man alles auf einen blick hat
<hms> ja, ok 
<hms> http://imgur.com/u3evOhI
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<hms> ist das ok?
<mrkramps> hms, nicht optimal ;)
<mrkramps> aber ja, das sollte es auch tun
<jokrebel_> besser als (mit eventuellen Fehlern) abgetippt allemal. Und in nem Log vermutlich nicht zu finden.
<mrkramps> hms, mal einen älteren kernel gebootet?
<jokrebel_> hms: sdc dafür passt soweit?
<hms> ja älterer Kernel, bzw. der vor dem Update funktioniert. Grub.cfg ist identisch. Testweise einen 3.15RC Kernel installiert, selber Fehler
<hms> Es ist so, dass in der Busybox in  /dev/mapper/ alle logischen Laufwerke fehlen
<bekks> Kannst du uns mal die genauen Kernelversionsnummern nennen?
<hms> mit 3.13.0-24 installiert, nach dist-upgrade 3.13.0-27 erhalten, (Fehler) und Testweise manuell den 3.15 RC2 installiert
<hms> selber Fehler
<bekks> Und welcher Kernel booted, und welcher nicht?
<hms> 3.13.0-24 bootet, die beiden nach der Installation installierten nicht
<Alex365> hi, habe gerade ein raid 5 frisch gegrowed und möchte nun das dateisystem vergrößern, auf dem raid befinden sich daten die dabei möglichst nicht verloren gehen sollen (backup ist gezogen), ich wollte fragen ob man folgendem guide trauen kann http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-resize-raid-partitions-shrink-and-grow-software-raid oder ob jemand eine bessere idee hat?
<kubine> Title: How To Resize RAID Partitions (Shrink & Grow) (Software RAID) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Alex365> bzw. gehts auch einfach über resize2fs -p /dev/md0?
<hms> noch jemand eine Idee zu meinem Problem? Ansonsten danke ich Euch für die Mühen
<jokrebel_> hms: Mit altem Kernel gehts mit neuem nicht? Mal den neuen nochmal runterhaun und neu installieren vielleicht?
<kleinerdrache> was ist ein guter weg um .nef dateien mit xmp zu taggen?  welche software eignet sich da gut?
<kleinerdrache> Ich möchte eigentlich lediglich bilder oder gruppen von bildern verschiedene Tags geben, diese bilder ansehen und tags reinschreiben.
<mrkramps> was ist *.nef
<bekks> Nikon DSLR RAW Images.
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, am ehsten wohl ExifTool - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/exiftool
<kubine> Title: ExifTool › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, ansonsten siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Metadaten
<kubine> Title: Metadaten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hms> jokrebel Das habe ich ja bereits getan, auch Testweise einen anderen. 
<hms> Kann es sein, dass für das LVM erforderliche Teile fehlen? der Device Mapper scheint ja nicht aktiv zu sein
<mrkramps> im kernel?
<mrkramps> hms, warte nochmal auf das nächste kernel update und boote solange den älteren kernel
<kleinerdrache> kubine: ja, ubuntuusers.de wiki kenne ich, da bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.  Ich dachte hier weiß man ev. noch mehr...
<mrkramps> wenn es ein bug ist, wird der eher früher als später gefixt
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, kubine ist ein bot
<kleinerdrache> ok, ich glaub dann hab ich dir gemeint. mrkramps ... :)
<mrkramps> und wie gesagt, exiftool sollte das format auslesen und neue tags schreiben können
<mrkramps> ich weiß, befehlszeile ist nicht sehr komfortabel
<kleinerdrache> mrkramps: ich meine aber nicht exif sondern ich möchte xmp verwenden.
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, exiftool wird einfach schon so lange entwickelt, dass es den ersten gültigen metadatenstandard noch im namen trägt
<mrkramps> das programm kann so ziemlich alle metadaten auslesen und sehr viele schreiben
<mrkramps> siehe auch http://www.sno.phy.queensu.ca/~phil/exiftool/TagNames/
<kubine> Title: ExifTool Tag Names (at www.sno.phy.queensu.ca)
<kleinerdrache> mrkramps: ok, dann sehe ich mir das nochmal genauer an... jetzt stellt sich nur noch die frage wie ich die bilder auch vorab ansehe...
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, mit einem bildbetrachter?
<mrkramps> OH AH, entschuldige!
<mrkramps> NEF
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAW-Fotografie
<kubine> Title: RAW-Fotografie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> also für Raw Therapee hätte ich sogar eine bestätigung
<kleinerdrache> mrkramps: eigentlich verwende ich darktable, finde ich supa, nur das tagging ist etwas schlecht ausprogrammiert
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, dann verwende doch einfach darktable als betrachter und schreib die metadaten mit exiftool
<mrkramps> ansich kannst du auch erst zu jeder datei eine "sidecard" anlegen und die dann später mit exiftool in die datei schreiben lassen
<mrkramps> eine sidecard kann dabei eine tatsächlich XMP sidecard sein, oder auch etwas anderes, dass exiftool einlesen kann
<mrkramps> bspw. eine CSV tabelle (kann jede tabellenkalkulation), arbeite ich gerne mit zum JPG taggen
<ring0> ist es möglich firewire geräte 1zu1 in eine virtualbox vm durchzureichen, ähnlich wie es problemlos mit usb-geräten geht?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: nope
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, schade. weißt du, ob es vielleicht bei anderen vm lösungen möglich ist?
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: ich kenne keine einzige. bestenfalls vielelicht noch irgendwas xen/kvm-mässiges, wenn der 1394-controller hardwaremässig virtualisiert werden kann. hab ich aber noch nie davon gehört
<bekks> ring0: Ja, weiß ich. Ist nicht möglich.
<ring0> och, ihr wieder :(
<LetoThe2nd> yeah, reality sucks.
<Rochvellon> parallels soll wohl firewire virtualisieren können: http://www.computerwoche.de/a/parallels-verfeinert-seine-mac-virtualisierung,2545325
<kubine> Title: Parallels Desktop 9: Parallels verfeinert seine Mac-Virtualisierung - computerwoche.de (at www.computerwoche.de)
<bekks> Dazu muss man nur noch einen Mac haben ;)
<Rochvellon> :D
<LetoThe2nd> .. und nichtmal da find ich gerade belege dazu
<Rochvellon> LetoThe2nd, siehe auch hier: http://www.macwelt.de/produkte/Parallels-Desktop-9-gegen-VMware-Fusion-6-8290473.html
<kubine> Title: Parallels Desktop 9 gegen VMware Fusion 6 - Virtualisierung am Mac - Mac-OS X - MACWELT (at www.macwelt.de)
<Alex365> kurze frage, reicht resize2fs um die partition auf einem erweiterten raid zu vergrößern?
<LetoThe2nd> Rochvellon: ah danke
<dreamon> N'Abend. Was könnte ich machen wenn ich unter Ubuntu 12.04 die auflösung 1366x768 nicht einstellen kann, er geht immer auf 1280x700. 
<dreamon> Habe schon Nvidia gelöscht und auch xorg.conf entfernt.. er ist sehr hartnäckig.
<Fuchs> mal schauen was xrandr so anbietet, und in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log schauen, warum er das andere nicht anbietet
<Fuchs> und uns ein paar Informationen geben, wie etwa verwendete Graphikkarte, Treiber, Monitor, was Du seither geaendert hast etc. pp
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546301/ -> Ist ein Notebook. Habe nvidia entfernt. aber es ist immer noch so wie vorher geblieben, falsche Auflösung.. rollt immer wenn man mit Maus oben oder unten berührt
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> nvidia Treiber verwenden statt entfernen waere aber ein guter Anfang
<Fuchs> oder ist das so ein doofes Optimus Ding? 
<bekks> 1280x700 ist kleiner als 1366x768 und kann nicht rollen.
<k1l> kann das ding denn mehr anzeigen?
<dreamon> bekks, Man merkt das die auflösung nicht passt ist unscharf. 1366x768 scheint nur der Desktop zu sein.
<bekks> dreamon: Und dennoch ist 1280x700 ist kleiner als 1366x768 und kann nicht rollen.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Optimus ist es nicht, ist älteres notebook da gabs das noch nicht.
<Fuchs> dreamon: dann nimm mal den nvidia Treiber, und anschliessend erstellst Du einen nvidia bug report  (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh), das beinhaltet alle wichtigen Logdateien
<dreamon> Fuchs, Jockey bietet nur "Nvidia binary Xorg driver, kernel module and vdpau library.. und das gleich 5Mal das gleiche.. merkwürdig
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie würdest du installieren?
<Fuchs> jockey? Wie alt ist das Ubuntu da? 
<Fuchs> das wurde doch abgeloest ...
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: bevorzugt schon ueber die Treiberverwaltung
<dreamon> Fuchs, 12.04.3
<Fuchs> aaalt
<Fuchs> nun gut
<Fuchs> notfalls schon ueber die Treiberverwaltung
<dreamon> Soll ich einen davon wählen.. Steht ja immer der gleiche Kram dort. Kann ich nicht manuell 1366x768 vorgeben, das würde mir reichen.
<dreamon> In dem Fall ist mir egal welcher, soll nur sauber auf den Schirm passen.
<Fuchs> dreamon: theoretisch schon, dafuer waere es aber praktisch zu wissen, warum er das nicht kann, und der nvidia Treiber ist da leicht aussagefreudiger, 
<Fuchs> plus er erlaubt es, die Monitorangaben (EDID) zu ignorieren / ueberschreiben
<Fuchs> bei den offenen Treibern muesste ich schauen wie man das bastelt
<dreamon> Was muß ich installieren das dieser Graka Treiber funktioniert. NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT]
<Fuchs> einer der Treiber, der gelistet ist. Vermute ich. 
<dreamon> Normalerweise steht da mehr als nur vdpau. Aber in dem Fall nicht :(
<dreamon> Ich könnte höchstens über synaptic
<Fuchs> das sollte auch gehen
<dreamon> nvidia 3.04 oder nvidia 1.73?
<Fuchs> kurz bei nvidia.com schauen, welcher davon Deine Karte unterstuetzt, 
<Fuchs> weiss ich leider nicht auswendig
<mrkramps> müsste eigentlich der 3.04 sein
<mrkramps> auf jeden fall eher als der 1.73
<dreamon> Ok 3.04 ist jetzt drauf.. ich reboote
<dreamon> Fuchs, so nun rebootet und dein script ausgeführt .. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Du willst -> nvidia-bug-report.log.gz ?
<Fuchs> nein, das entpackte in einem Pastebin 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Versteht ich nicht nvidia-bug-report.log.gz ist 54.4kb groß -> entpackt sind es nur 81Bytes
<Fuchs> Du verwendest KDE 
<Fuchs> und ark
<Fuchs> entpack es auf einer Kommandozeile 
<Fuchs> (ist nicht so, dass ich den Bug vor 2 Jahren oder so gemeldet haette ...) 
<Fuchs> (gunzip datei.gz) 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Du hast recht. mit gunzip gehts.. sehr merkwürdig -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546497/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> nein, nicht merkwuerdig, bekannter bug
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei *guck*
<Fuchs> [    25.112] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<Fuchs> [    25.112] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<Fuchs> guter Anfang
<_moep_> selbst schuld^^
<dreamon> Fuchs, syslog?
<Fuchs> bist Du Dir sicher, dass da kein Intel drin ist? 
<Fuchs> weil der laedt einen Intel Treiber und bumblebee, das klingt schon arg nach optimus ...
<dreamon> Hmm.. die Festplatte war mal in einer anderen kiste. 
<Fuchs> *gna*
<Fuchs> okay
<Fuchs> dann bitte noch das system log in einen pastebin, ja
<dreamon> entferne gerade bumblebee
<dreamon> syslog ist sehr groß
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546521/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> ja, weil bumblebee nervt da rum
<Fuchs> ggf. ist da in dem Fall noch eine alte Konfiguration am Rumliegen, die Aerger macht
<Fuchs> versuch das mal wieder auf einen sauberen Stand zu bekommen, sobald der nvidia Treiber sich auch laedt wirst Du naemlich ziemlich sicher die von Dir gewuenschte Aufloesung habne
<Fuchs> *haben
<dreamon> Bumbee zu removen sollten im prinzip reichen?
<Fuchs> vermutlich, ich weiss nicht, was auf dem anderen System, wo die Platte drin war, alles konfiguriert worden ist
<dreamon> Ich probiers mal.. mir wäre nur die richtig Auflösung wichtig. Ich brauch keinen Beschleunigung
<dreamon> ich teste schnell .. reboot
<dreamon> Fuchs, Leider noch das alte Problem.
<Fuchs> Logs. 
<Fuchs> Du musst an sich nur rausfinden, warum der Treiber sich nicht laden laesst und das korrigieren
<dreamon> xrandr ist identisch
<Fuchs> xrandr interessiert mich auch nicht so lange der Treiber nicht geladen ist
<Fuchs> bis dahin interessiert mich nur, warum sich der weigert sich zu laden
<Fuchs> ein sudo modprobe nvidia    und dann ein dmesg  / das syslog muessten das eigentlich aber schreiben
<Fuchs> warum sie das nicht tun ...
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hier mal das log .. das von der .sh
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546578/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_304_updates,FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<dreamon> blacklisted?
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> korrigieren bitte
<dreamon> wo steht der drin?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf -> da ist ne ganze masse nvidia zeug drin
<dreamon> soll ich die mal löschen?
<Fuchs> zuerst mal zeigen
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546630/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> also den nvidia-304 sollteste da vielleicht rausnehmen
<mrkramps> den wolltest du glaube ich ja laden, oder?
<dreamon> Ich wunder mich wer den geblacklistet hat, ich nicht!! 
<mrkramps> … wobei, jetzt erzähle ich hier auch völlige scheiße
<dreamon> "auch"?  :)
<Fuchs> naja
<mrkramps> redensart … bezog das auf niemanden!
<Fuchs> er sagt, dass nvidia = nvidia_304_updates
<Fuchs> wenn der Treiber, der Du installiert hast,  nvidia_304_updates  ist, dann waere das schon richtig
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, dann natuerlich nicht
<mrkramps> "installed by nvidia-304-updates"
<Fuchs> ansonsten willst Du diese Zeile loeschen, die blacklist auf den in der Tat installierten Treiber loeschen
<dreamon> # This file was installed by nvidia-304-updates# Do not edit this file manually
<Fuchs> und eine alias Zeile auf den wirkjlich installierten Treiber setzen
<Fuchs> dreamon: und ist das auch der Treiber, der aktuell auf dieser Maschine installiert ist oder nicht? 
<mrkramps> ist der module-name beim alias zufällig falsch?
<Fuchs> Du hast den vor ein paar Minuten installiert, das sollte sich rausfinden lassen
<mrkramps> also - statt _
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab 3.04 und 3.04 updates installiert
<Fuchs> dreamon: das ist gut
<Fuchs> und     sudo modprobe nvidia     gibt welche Fehlermeldung, welche gibt   sudo modprobe nvidia_304_updates
<dreamon> modprobe -> WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module nvidia_304_updates
<dreamon> sudo modprobe nvidia_304_updates -> bringt keine Meldung. geht scheinbar
<Fuchs> schau mal, ob in einer anderen Datei der nvidia_304_updates   geblacklistet ist
<Fuchs> grep hilft 
<Fuchs> weil das Problem ist nun vermutlich, dass er ersteres versucht bei dem Start, das aber eben nicht geht
<Fuchs> wenn das geht, dann wird er vermutlich den Treiber korrekt laden 
<dreamon> Fuchs, cat * | grep nvidia_304_updates im Verzeichnis /etc/modprobe.d/
<dreamon> zeigt nur eine Zeile an. 
<Fuchs> das braucht kein cat
<dreamon> Fuchs, sondern?
<Fuchs> gut, Holzhammer,  grep -iR nvidia /etc/* 
<Fuchs> (das wird ein Weilchen dauern) 
<Fuchs> dreamon: grep direkt
<Fuchs> dreamon: grep kannst Du Dateien oder eine Liste von Dateien fuettern, das braucht kein cat
<dreamon> lange Liste.. wie paste ich das.. mit pastebin.. aber wie pipe ich das?
<Fuchs> grep -iR nvidia /etc/* | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> zum Bleistift.  (vorher pastebinit  installieren) 
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7546701/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> da is noch was von bumblebee über
<mrkramps> /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf:blacklist nvidia
<Fuchs> jup, bumblebee setzt den auf die Blacklist
<Fuchs> bitte purge bumblebee, damit es die Konfigurationsdateien auch loescht
<Fuchs> (apt-get remove --purge) 
<Fuchs> wenn die dann immer noch da sind: entferne sie von Hand
<Fuchs> also alles in der Liste da, was bumblebee im Namen hat. Primaer aktuell aber das von mrkramps genannte 
<dreamon> Nach purge seh ich die datei nicht mehr dort wo mrkramps sie angegeben hat.
<mrkramps> ich würde halt purgen und wenn dann die /etc/modprobe.d/bumblebee.conf noch da ist, eben von hand löschen
<mrkramps> die braucht er ja eh nicht
<Fuchs> jo
<dreamon> soll ich mal rebooten?
<Fuchs> wenn das Zeugs alles weg ist:  sudo modprobe -r nvidia_304_updates
<Fuchs> anschliessend   sudo modprobe nvidia
<Fuchs> wenn er das ohne Fehlermeldung laedt: neu starten
<dreamon> kam kein fehler.. ich reboote
<Fuchs> und? 
<dreamon> Haha.. Ihr seit spitze.. Endlich wieder normal Auflösung :)
<Fuchs> *seid
<Fuchs> Freut mich zu hoeren, viel Spass damit und frohes Wochenende
<dreamon> stimmt :)
<mrkramps> Fuchs, ist spitze … ich häng mich hier nur mit rein um noch was zu lernen
<dreamon> Vielen Dank für eure Geduld. 
<Fuchs> und: nicht mehr Festplatten von einem System ins andere, wenn, dann irgendwie nur $HOME und so 
<Fuchs> mrkramps: danke. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: keine Ursache, dafuer sind wir da
<Fuchs> mrkramps: also auch fuer das Mithelfen. Und natuerlich fuer das Kompliment. 
<dreamon> Warum nicht? das finde ich gerade als den großen Vorteil von linux
<mrkramps> dreamon, tut bei dem laptop die netzwerkkarte, also eth0?
<dreamon> Im moment wlan.. aber sollte schon gehen
<mrkramps> dreamon, teste das mal … ich hab damit so erfahrungen beim wandern von festplatten gemacht
<dreamon> MOm ich stecke
<Fuchs> so, gute Tat des Tages vollbracht -> Mario Kart
 * Rochvellon hatte auch erst letztens eine festplatte einfach in neue hardware eingehängt :D
<mrkramps> Fuchs, viel spaß
<dreamon_> mrkramps, Läuft
<dreamon_> und wieder abstecken
<mrkramps> eigentlich sind auch nicht die HDDs bei mir gewander, sondern die mainboards, aber das kommt auf das gleiche heraus
<mrkramps> dreamon_, sehr gut
<dreamon_> LAN ging bei mir eigentlich immer
<dreamon_> Aber Grafik ist immer so ne sache
<mrkramps> wenn du nur die freien treiber verwendest, eigentlich kein problem
<mrkramps> und natürlich keine angepasste xorg.conf
<Akkuladezeit> hi Leute ich hab ein kleines problem mit xubuntu, fglrx-updates und Steam
<mrkramps> Akkuladezeit, keine garantie für eine antwort, aber schieß mal los
<Akkuladezeit> Ich habe xubuntu neu aufgesetzt und anschließend über Additional Driver habe ich den fglrx-updates installiert. Anschließen wollte ich Steam installieren über das software center. soweit steh da auch installiert. starte ich nun steam tut sich nichts...
<Akkuladezeit> Installiere ich jedoch steam vor dem Grafikkarten treiber so öffent sich der Steamupdater und man kann den ATI treiber anschließend installieren.
<Akkuladezeit> Jedoch tritt das problem nach einem neustart des pc neu auf und Steam startet nicht (keine Gui offnet sich / oder fehlermeldung kommt). startet man steam über die console so erhält man die ausgabe: http://pastebin.com/gxWHNJdh
<kubine> Title: akku@fabian-workstation:~$ steam Running Steam on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit STEAM_RU - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> Speicherzugriffsfehler … die sind immer besonders aussagekräftig
<_moep_> Akkuladezeit: gibt es ne 64bit version?
<_moep_> weil
<_moep_> Running Steam on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit
<_moep_> STEAM_RUNTIME has been set by the user to: /home/akku/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime
<Akkuladezeit> soweit ich weiss keine 64 bit version
<Akkuladezeit> zumindest nicht wenn man sie über das ubuntu software center installiert
<mrkramps> das sollte eigentlich kein problem sein, die i386-Pakete holt sich steam brav nach
<mrkramps> was steht denn in zeile 755 der datei /home/akku/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh
<mrkramps> bzw. paste mal den kontext von zeile 740 bis 770
<mrkramps> hm, aber gibt noch diverse andere anwender, die das problem mit den proprietären treibern (fglrx und nvidia) haben
<Akkuladezeit> pastebin.com/uxaBD78j
<Akkuladezeit> da wird ein preload gemacht
<Akkuladezeit> glaub ich bin leider noch nicht so linux erfahren
<mrkramps> Akkuladezeit, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2209830#5
<Akkuladezeit> die zeile 755 ist das ende von der if abfrage
<mrkramps> in dem script liegt der fehler nicht
<Akkuladezeit> jop glaub ich auch nicht da stimmt irgendwas mit der verlinkung nicht
<Akkuladezeit> habs so schon getestet das klar solange bis man mal einen monitor abzieht und wieder ransteckt...
<Akkuladezeit> also scheinbar wenn man irgnedwas an der konfiguration ändert fällt sie dann wieder zusammen
<Akkuladezeit> das ccc aufrufen reicht auch schon
<mrkramps> dann ist steam wohl einfach nicht fit für 14.04
<Akkuladezeit> das lustige ist aufm laptop mit nvidia card läufts ohne probleme
<_moep_> mal mit dem radeon probiert? oder geht das nicht mit steam
<Akkuladezeit> oder könnte es auch an dem multi monitor system liegen ?
<mrkramps> es könnte auch an compiz liegen
<mrkramps> keine ahnung
<mrkramps> vielleicht würde sich dafür tatsächlich ein minimal-system 12.04.4 im dual-boot anbieten
<Akkuladezeit> hmm steamos macht vorerst kein ati support...
<Akkuladezeit> der radeon treiber ist auch im additional treiber auswahl hinterlegT?
<mrkramps> steamOS basiert auf 12.04 und die unterstützen damit nur nicht offiziell den fglrx
<brainwash> debian 12.04? :)
<Akkuladezeit> ubuntu
<Akkuladezeit> also dualboot mag ich eher ned machen was spricht dagegen bei 12.04 zu bleiben ?
<mrkramps> huch, nicht mehr ubuntu, sondern debian für steamOS?!
<mrkramps> ich steck da nicht so drin, entschuldigung falls meine information da falsch war
<Akkuladezeit> dachte eigendlich auch dass sie ubuntu nehmen wollten
<mrkramps> wikipedia sacht: nö!
<Fuchs> Information ist korrekt. 
<k1l> es gibt die steam-app für ubuntu und das SteamOS basiert aber auf debian.
<Alex365> jemand erfahrung mit dem erweitern von ext3 pratitionen?
<mrkramps> !frag > Alex365 
<kubine> Alex365: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Alex365> hab ich zweimal erfolglos versucht, deswegen nochmals freundlich; )
<Alex365> habe ein raid 5 auf 4TB erweitert, die bisherige partition ist ext3 und 2TB groß, ich möchte diese nun auf 4TB erweitern, gibt es eine sichere Variante als die hier beschriebene: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions_p2 ?
<kubine> Title: How To Resize ext3 Partitions Without Losing Data - Page 2 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Alex365> in allen anleitungen wird von einer neuerstellung der partition gesprochen und anschließender erweiterung mit resize2fs
<Alex365> gibt das ggf. als ein programm?
<mrkramps> irgendwas sagt mir, dass weniger das erweitern einer partition dein problem ist, sondern eher dein RAID5
<Alex365> http://pastebin.com/1VCZeGjV
<kubine> Title: alexander@NAS-Server:/Raid$ df Dateisystem 1K-blocks Benutzt Verfügbar - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Alex365> ne raid 5 passt
<Alex365> muss nur die partition erweitern
<Alex365> nur bin ich halt eher vorsichtig bei änderungen am dateisystem mangels erfahrung
<mrkramps> vielleicht verstehe ich dieses RAID einfach nicht, aber es geht doch darum, dass diese partitionen auf allen festplatten im verbund sind, oder?
<Alex365> die information über die 4TB ist auf 3x2TB aufgeteilt
<Alex365> und die 4TB erscheinen dem system als festplatte
<Alex365> welche sich normal formatieren lässt
<Alex365> jetzt möchte ich die auf dem RAID vorhandene partition erweitern, da sich auch der speicher erweitert hat
<Alex365> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-resize-raid-partitions-shrink-and-grow-software-raid
<kubine> Title: How To Resize RAID Partitions (Shrink & Grow) (Software RAID) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<Alex365> hm ok das wäre nochmal ne andere anleitung
<k1l> sollte man die partition nicht einfach erweitern? um den hardwarekram kümmert sich doch der raid controller
<Alex365> ist nen software raid mit mdadm
<Alex365> also einfach resize2fs?
<Alex365> ok bei nem raid scheinbar einfach nur auf nen intaktes dateisystem prüfen und dann resize2fs
<Alex365> gute nacht!
<mrkramps> hätte man ihm noch dringend zu einer datensicherung raten müssen?
<ring0> mrkramps, hat er um 19:52:40 zum glück als schon gemacht bestätigt ;)
<mrkramps> gott sei dank
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-30
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> mein home dir ist leer
<Stachelritter> morgen
<Stachelritter> ich möchte mir ein notebook zulegen (Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 59400134) bekomme ich irgendwie raus ob da ubuntu out-of-the-box läuft? habe leider nichts gefunden
<Guest23153> guten morgen
<Guest23153> ist jemand da?
<Stachelritter> ja
<Guest23153> ich bräuchte bitte hilfe bei meinem ubuntu 14.04
<Stachelritter> naja versuch es mal ob ich dir helfen kann weiß ich nicht
<Guest23153> habe es gestern installiert und mein wlan findet meinen WPA2-PSK TKIP router nicht aber dafür alle anderen
<David1977> Immer raus mit den Fragen....auf die Frage "darf ich was fragen" antwortet niemand ;)
<David1977> ist der Router momentan angeschlossen?
<Guest23153> jap
<David1977> via Kabel?
<Guest23153> bin mit meiner xp parition gerade über den router online
<David1977> ok, kannst du mal bitte auf einen Rechner mit Ubuntu wechseln?
<David1977> und ggf. mit einem Kabel ran gehen
<Guest23153> ich müsste dafür meinen pc hochfahren glaub ich :( weil dann müsste ich jetzt die OS wechseln
<Guest23153> hab dual boot am lappy
<David1977> Ja...wenn du Hilfe für Ubuntu brauchst, bringt es nicht viel, wenn du unter XP hier bist ;)...auch wenn das mit dem W-Lan schwer ist ;)
<Guest23153> ausserdem habe ich in ubuntu kein lan unstalliert
<David1977> Was?
<David1977> LAN musst du nicht installieren
<David1977> Das sollte von Haus aus laufen
<Guest23153> ok ich fahre mal kurz meinen pc hoch bin gleich wieder da
<David1977> LAN = Local Area Network
<David1977> Stachelritter: meinst du das hier? http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+z710+59393210+notebook
<kubine> Title: Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 59393210 Notebook [17,3" Intel i7-4700MQ 8GB 1TB Hybrid GT 745M Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<David1977> Stachelritter: falls ja...finde ich jetzt von der Hardware nicht sonderlich exotisch und würde von daher mal tippen, dass es da wenig Probleme mit Ubuntu geben sollte
<YukiNoKitsune> so hab lappy per lan angeschlossen
<David1977> perfekt
<YukiNoKitsune> und nu?
<David1977> Ist das auch der Router, der via W-Lan nicht erkannt wird?
<YukiNoKitsune> jup
<David1977> weißt du ob das W-LAN an deinem Rechner grundsätzlich läuft?
<YukiNoKitsune> das läuft 24/7
<YukiNoKitsune> mit xp und 7 gibts da keine probleme
<Stachelritter> David1977: ne das hier http://www.cyberport.de/lenovo-ideapad-z710-59400134---entertaiment-notebook-mit-full-hd-display-dos-1C31-2G8_8274.html
<YukiNoKitsune> nur mit ubuntu bislang
<kubine> Title: Lenovo IdeaPad Z710 59400134 - Entertaiment Notebook mit Full HD Display DOS (at www.cyberport.de)
<David1977> Stachelritter: finde ich jetzt ebenso wenig exotisch ;)
<YukiNoKitsune> me too
<David1977> yu
<Stachelritter> naja man weiß ja nicht welche "exotischen" chips verbaut sind
<David1977> YukiNoKitsune: findest du unter Ubuntu andere W-LAN netze und nur dein eigenes nicht?
<YukiNoKitsune> jup
<David1977> ok...das ist strange...paste mal bitte die Ausgabe von ifconfig
<YukiNoKitsune> ok
<David1977> ah...ich merke schon...du hast pastebinit nicht installiert ;)
<David1977> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<David1977> und dann bitte:
<David1977> ifconfig | pastebinit
<David1977> und den Link, der da rauskommt posten
<YukiNoKitsune> http://pastebin.com/TAJBFRb2
<kubine> Title: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:23:8b:d4:87:06 i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Stachelritter> cool pasteinit kannte ich noch nicht
<David1977> irgendwie sehe ich an dem Paste gar nicht, dass da dem eth0 eine IP zugewiesen wird
<YukiNoKitsune> ich sagte doch ich hab am lappy kein lan :P weils net installiert ist
<David1977> nutzt zu IPv6?
<David1977> du bist doch mit einem Kabel an deinem Router, oder?
<David1977> in dem Moment nutzt du die LAN Verbindung
<YukiNoKitsune> ich bin mit dem winblöd pc online und text über den und führe  am lappy eure befehle aus und mach sie per >> befehl in text dateien und sende sie per USB an mein winblöd rechner weil ich am ubuntu lappy weder lan noch wlan habe und wenn ich lan zwischen Ubuntu und Winblöd mache passiert auch nix :(
<David1977> ahhhh....jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher :D
<YukiNoKitsune> und direkt an router komme ich auch nicht weil der bei meinem bruder steht und der 2 etagen über mir wohnt
<David1977> könnte vielleicht sein, dass der Treiber der unter Ubuntu das W-LAN anspricht irgendwas murksiges macht, so dass die Reichweite eingeschränkt ist?!
<stareye> macht ubuntu für root per default nur ein device für lvm?
<David1977> 2 Etagen ist schon ordentlich
<stareye> ich sehe kein home
<YukiNoKitsune> also mein xp und mein win7 haben vollen empfang
<David1977> hmm...komisch
<YukiNoKitsune> ich dachte erst ich müsste kanal wechseln oder so
<David1977> du hast also an deinem Lappi keinen LAN-Treiber installiert?
<YukiNoKitsune> nein habe ich nicht
<David1977> mach das doch mal....vielleicht erübrigt sich dadurch einiges
<YukiNoKitsune> kay und wo finde ich den?
<David1977> kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber ich verstehe auch den Sinn darin nciht, es nicht installiert zu haben
<David1977> Meiner Meinung nach sollte der von Haus aus installiert sein. Würde mich wundern, wenn er nicht installiert ist
<David1977> es sei denn, du hast ihn explizit deinstalliert
<David1977> Dann kommt es auf deine Hardware an, die du da verwendest. Chipsatz etc...
<YukiNoKitsune> also jetzt ust "Kabelverbindung 1" da
<YukiNoKitsune> *ist
<David1977> Also ist er auch installiert
<YukiNoKitsune> ok
<David1977> Hast du das Kabel am Lappi eingesteckt oder wie?
<YukiNoKitsune> jup
<David1977> Kann es sein, dass dein Bruder ein MAC-Filter am Router eingebaut hat?
<David1977> bzw. konfiguriert
<YukiNoKitsune> nein :)
<YukiNoKitsune> ich komme mit allen anderen geräten rein
<David1977> dann bitte nochmal die Ausgabe von ifconfig mit eingestecktem Kabel
<YukiNoKitsune> http://pastebin.com/GCNWXJfb
<kubine> Title: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:23:8b:d4:87:06 i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<David1977> Ich sehe immer noch keine IP am Laptop
<David1977> Das ist irgendwie alles sehr merkwürdig
<YukiNoKitsune> jup :(
<David1977> Ich würde mal tippen, dass du Netzwerktechnisch einen Fehler hast, wenn der Laptop noch nicht mal per Kabel an den Router kommt
<YukiNoKitsune> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/router-wird-nicht-gefunden/
<kubine> Title: router wird nicht gefunden › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<YukiNoKitsune> falls das hilft
<David1977> Gab es bei der Installation von 14.04 Probleme?
<David1977> Irgendwo einen Hinweis, dass der Laptop nicht am Internet angeschlossen ist, als du es installiert hast?
<YukiNoKitsune> jup
<David1977> Also, solange du keine bestehende Internetverbindung hast, sollte es eigentlich nicht möglich gewesen sein, Ubuntu zu installieren. Soweit ich weiß mecker Ubuntu, wenn man das versucht
<YukiNoKitsune> installation ging reibungslos
<David1977> aber mit der Anmerkung, dass du kein Netz hast
<David1977> Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf eine Antwort in dem Thread warten
<YukiNoKitsune> habe gerade meinem Winddof rechner mal die LAN ip 192.168.0.10 und dem ubuntu rechner die 192.168.0.11 zugewiesen und nu steht da dass ubuntu "verbunden" sei per lan
<David1977> Das du gar keine Netzwerkverbindung (auch mit einem Kabel) aufbauen kannst, ist schon ein wenig merkwürdig
<David1977> kannst du surfen?
<YukiNoKitsune> nope
<David1977> mach mal einen Ping zu 192.168.0.1
<David1977> bekommst du eine Antwort?
<YukiNoKitsune> host unreachable
<David1977> ist das auch die IP des Gateways?
<David1977> also vom Router?
<David1977> weiß ich ja nicht genau...war nur geraten :D
<David1977> ansonsten bitte mal am XP-Rechner die Konsole öffnen und 'ipconfig' eingeben und das bitte pasten
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi59.tinypic.com/2zybm28.jpg
<David1977> Also dein XP-Rechner hat die IP 100 am Ende und die 10...das was du mit der 10 ausgerüstet hast, war dein LAN...du bist aber via W_LAN drin ;)
<David1977> das gateway ist die 1 
<David1977> mach mal von deinem XP-Rechner einen Ping an das Gateway
<David1977> Das sollte reibungslos klappen
<YukiNoKitsune> okay das war falsch xD was auch immer ich grad gemacht habe
<David1977> ok...pass auf...nimm mir das nicht übel. Irgendwas ist da krumm gelaufen bei der Installation. Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, solange du keine Verbindung mit dem Laptop zum Internet aufbauen kannst
<David1977> Wenigstens über ein Netzwerkkabel sollte es irgendwie möglich sein
<YukiNoKitsune> kann ich nicht zwischen win7 und ubuntu einfach eine shared connection aufbauen?
<David1977> versuch doch mal von dem Laptop deinen XP Rechner anzupingen
<David1977> am Laptop ein 'ping 192.168.0.100'
<YukiNoKitsune> das wird schlecht möglich sein xD habe auf dem lappy dual boot winxp und win7
<YukiNoKitsune> *winxp und ubuntu
<YukiNoKitsune> sry
<David1977> ok...du kannst keinen Share aufbauen, wenn der Laptop im Netzwerk nicht gefunden wird
<David1977> Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Füßen fliegen fangen...das wird nicht klappen ;)
<YukiNoKitsune> also mein win7 hat was gefunden aber eben was "unbekanntes"
<David1977> Wenn der Laptop im Netzwerk via Kabel gefunden wird, solltest du auch mit dem Laptop selber online gehen können, so dass du den Share nicht brauchst
<David1977> ping doch mal den Laptop von dem Rechner aus an, an dem du hier sitzt
<David1977> Ich möchte wetten, dass da ein "zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung" kommt
<YukiNoKitsune> geht
<David1977> paste
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi59.tinypic.com/2yukpxd.jpg
<David1977> ok..kannst du den Rechner von deinem aus auch anpingen?
<David1977> +laptop
<David1977> oh man...du hast dich selber angepint :D:D
<David1977> Du sollst den Laptop anpingen :D
<David1977> nicht deinen eigenen Rechner
<YukiNoKitsune> @David das selbe resultat
<YukiNoKitsune> hatte ne 0 zu viel
<David1977> alles bitte mit paste
<David1977> kein paste = kein Beweis
<David1977> Die 10 ist nämlich immer noch der selbe Rechner :D
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi60.tinypic.com/20k388w.jpg
<David1977> Dein Laptop hat die 11, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2ms21oi.jpg
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi60.tinypic.com/20k388w.jpg
<YukiNoKitsune> so xD
<YukiNoKitsune> ich hab jetzt alles gepastet was net niet und nagelfest ist xD
<David1977> loool....dein Rechner, also der mit dem du hier surfst, hat im W-Lan die IP 192.168.0.100....im LAN also via Kabel hat der gleiche Rechner die IP 192.168.0.10....du pingst dich ständig selber an :D:D
<YukiNoKitsune> vllt liegst auch daran?
<YukiNoKitsune> http://oi58.tinypic.com/aetqbr.jpg
<David1977> lies was ich oben gescchrieben habe
<YukiNoKitsune> xD
<David1977> Du pingst dich selbst an. Das klappt natürlich.,...du sollst aber den Laptop anpingen. Dem hast du vorhin die IP 192.168.0.11 gegeben
<David1977> versuch die mal anzupingen
<David1977> das wird bestimmt nicht klappen
<YukiNoKitsune> sekunde mein wlan hackt grad bissle
<YukiNoKitsune> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/upload/4b9aa4-1401436397.png
<David1977> bitte nochmal ein paste von 'ifconfig' des ubuntu rechners
<David1977> dann bitte noch ein paste vom Ubuntu Rechner von 'ping 192.168.0.100'
<YukiNoKitsune> http://pastebin.com/ZeD4jzz5
<kubine> Title: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet Hardware Adresse 00:23:8b:d4:87:06 i - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<YukiNoKitsune> http://pastebin.com/zEwgEAqU
<kubine> Title: yuki@yuki-Lenovo:~$ ping 192.168.0.100 PING 192.168.0.100 (192.168.0.100) 56(84 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<David1977> ok...kann ich gerade nicht öffnen ...pastebin ist überlastet
<David1977> bin erstmal frühstücken
<YukiNoKitsune> so bin wieder da
<YukiNoKitsune> iwie hat mein7 keine lust einen share aufzubauen
<YukiNoKitsune> dann ist es auch kein wunder dass ich mit ubuntu keinen access bekomme
<David1977> YukiNoKitsune: Was hast du denn als broadcast auf deinem Ubunturechner eingetragen...als broadcast sollte da 192.168.0.1 stehen. Du solltest einfach mal nichts mehr machen, wenn du nicht weißt, was du da tust
<David1977> warte auf eine Antwort in dem Thread....der wird schon wissen, was er tut
<David1977> ist ja schließlich ein supporter
<David1977> Ich kann dir da auf jeden Fall nicht weiter helfen. Ich bin raus. Du machst du auch viel zu viel nebenbei, so dass es schwer wird, dir zu helfen
<stareye>  cgroup: "memory" requires setting use_hierarchy to 1 on the root.
<stareye> was bedeuet dies?
<deem> stareye: das hat irgendwas mit dem memory controller im kernel zu tun. wo siehst du die meldung denn?
<stareye> in dmesg
<stareye> deem: und mein home dir ist leer
<deem> einfach so oder ist etwas ungewöhnliches passiert? ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass die meldung damit zu tun hat
<stareye> aah ok
<stareye> ich hab gestern was am server gemacht weil wollte dvd's rippen und seit danach hat mysql nicht mehr funktioniert hab UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('MyNewPass') WHERE User='root';
<stareye> FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<stareye> gemacht
<stareye> deem: 
<deem> sonst nichts? wenn du in einer mysql tabelle etwas aenderst, fuehrt das ja auch keine aenderung am kernel durch. hast du vielleicht einen anderen kernel installiert? ist dein home dir vielleicht auf einer anderen partition und gerade nur nicht gemountet? pack mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" ein "mount" und ein "fdisk -l" in ein pastebin
<stareye> http://pastebin.com/Lex6uV83
<kubine> Title: menuhin@server1:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stareye> http://pastebin.com/fYUxPp4a
<kubine> Title: /dev/mapper/server1--vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /pro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stareye> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550445/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stareye> deem: 
<deem> hmmm...
<deem> stareye: noch ein "ls -la" in ein pastebin, bitte
<deem> erm.. "ls -la ~"
<stareye> deem: von meinem home dir?
<deem> stareye: von dem, das leer ist
<stareye> deem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7550480/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> stareye: da ist doch noch jede menge drin. was genau fehlt denn da?
<stareye> da hatte noch mehr daten die sind weg filme rechnungen bilder etc.
<deem> hm... die Standard-Ordner fehlen da tatsächlich. Bist du sicher, dass du die nicht (ausversehen) gelöscht hast? So einfach verschwindet so was nämlich nicht. Hast du denn ein Backup?
<stareye> nein hab kein backup hab nichts gelöscht
<stareye> ohhohh ich glaub ja
<stareye> hab doch rm -rf gemacht
<stareye> oh mann
<stareye> scheisse
<stareye> egal
<deem> m(
<stareye> ich dacht ich lösche /etc/mysql
<stareye> deem: danke
<deem> stareye: kleiner tipp rm -i ist für sowas sehr gut
<stareye> ja kenn ich 
<stareye> und der war so schnell
<deem> naja. -i fragt normalerweise für jede einzelne datei nach, ob du sie wirklich löschen willst
<stareye> ja weiss ich 
<stareye> ich soll mich scvhämen
<stareye> mann
<stareye> -v
<stareye> den home dir hatte über 10 jahre
<WinniNetbook> hallo zusammen...
<YukiNoKitsune> ist david noch da?
<YukiNoKitsune> wollte nur kurz sagen dass des problem gelöst ist ;)
<David1977> Ich habs schon gelesen YukiNoKitsune
<David1977> Danke für die Info ;)
<YukiNoKitsune> wollte nur kurz danke sagen und sagen was es war fals nochmal wer so ein problem hat
<David1977> lag wohl am falschen Treiber, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe
<deem> David1977: btw 192.168.0.1 ist nicht broadcast, sondern network *klugscheiß*
<deem> .0*
<David1977> ah, ok...
<David1977> danke für den Hinweis. Auf jeden Fall war vorhin die 192.168.0.255 nicht das richtige was dort hätte eingetragen werden dürfen, wenn ich richtig liege
<David1977> Das war aber ohnehin sehr merkwürdig alles
<deem> 255 ist aber broadcast. zumindest in einem /24
<David1977> ah, ok
<David1977> Dann tut es mir aufrichtig leid, wenn ich da was falsches gesagt habe
<deem> 0 ist network, 255 broadcast und 1 in den meisten fällen gateway
<David1977> vielen Dank....das werde ich so schnell nicht mehr vergessen ;)
<deem> David1977: kein thema. ich wollte einfach nur mal klugscheißen :D
<David1977> Das ist ok...schließlich funktioniert so das Schneeballsystem...jemand gibt einem anderem sein Wissen weiter, damit auch dieser es weiter geben kann ;)
<deem> joa. im endeffekt kommen network und broadcast adressen aber immer auf die subnetzgrößen an
<David1977> Ja, das weiß ich. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wie es sich berechnet
<deem> sipcalc/ipcalc ist dafür sehr schön unter linux. das wird jetzt aber auch zu offtopic hier und ich bin mal ruhig jetzt :D
<David1977> Ich meine in einem 255.255.255.0 netz kann ich 254 Rechner betreiben, richtig?
<deem> 253
<deem> immer -2
<David1977> ok
<deem> ne warte. wird ja ab 0 gezählt
<David1977> ja, dachte ich jetzt eigentlich auch
<David1977> deswegen 254
<deem> joa. 254 ist richtig, aber lass uns das doch in den offtopic verlegen :)
<David1977> gibt es dafür nen eigenen Channel?
<David1977> schon gefunden ;)
<freanux> deem: in einem /24 netz sind 0 und 255 broadcasts
<deem> freanux: 0 ist network
<freanux> deem: du kannst m.e. einem adapter nicht die adresse *.0 vergeben
<freanux> deshalb stimmt 255 - 2 schon
<David1977> das Klugscheißen geht weiter....sehr schön ;)
<freanux> :D
<freanux> aber eben verm. im falschen channel
<jettex> hi mädls! wäre es (bitte) jemandem möglich mir mit einem conky problem zu helfen? :-)
<dadrc> Wenn du das Problem beschreibst, können wir es versuchen :)
<jettex> ^^ nun gut, ohne irgendwelche fehlangaben lt. console läuft conky zwar, aber der bereich wo conky sich befindet freezt .. d.h. es wird mit jeder aktualisierung einfach überschrieben, die alten werte aber nicht entfern (garnicht so einfach zu beschreiben *gg*)
<jettex> http://pastebin.com/6MwcmKZF wäre meine .conkyrc
<kubine> Title: [Bash] .conkyrc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Sieht für mich ok aus, aber ich hab nicht allzuviel Ahnung von conky
<dadrc> Sicher, dass du nicht aus Versehen 2 Conkys laufen hast?
<jettex> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3638/63gdvane_png.htm so siehts aus
<kubine> Title: conky.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<jettex> ja bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es nur einmal läuft *mhm*
<jettex> selbst nach einem reboot (conky wird per script gestartet) sieht es so aus
<micky> Hallo
<jettex> hi micky
<micky> Ich möchte seamonkey insatllieren
<micky> Hi
<micky> Habe eine tar.gz2 datei heruntergeladen und extrahier
<micky> Es befindet sich ein ausfühbares file darin namens seamonkey. Ich weiß nicht wie man es öffnet...
<micky> Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen?
<jettex> endet es mit *.sh?
<micky> Die Datei Seamonkey in dem extrahierten Seamonkey ordner endet auf nichts. Die Datei heißt nur Seamonkey
<jettex> bist du konsolenfest oder sollte es mit der maus passieren? :-D
<micky> Und in den Eigenschaften steht "executable"
<micky> egal wie :)
<micky> Wenn es mit der maus geht ist das recht...
<jettex> schon mal mit ./seamonkey probiert?
<micky> ja ich war in der konsole in dem extrahierten ordner und habe./seamonkey eingetippt
<micky> No such file or directory found...
<micky> aber in dem Ordner ist die Datie
<jettex> ok moment mal .. du kannst auch die repo einbinden dann kannst es normal über apt installieren
<micky> ok. Wie mache ich das?
<jettex> konsole öffnen ... und kurz warten ich tipp das mal :-D
<jettex> sudo add-apt-repository deb http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt all main && sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com C1289A29  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install seamonkey-mozilla-build
<kubine> Title: Ubuntuzilla: Mozilla Software Installer - Browse Files at SourceForge.net (at downloads.sourceforge.net)
<jettex> das kopierste jetzt in die konsole *gg*
<micky> letztes update auf ubuntuzilla 2011?
<jettex> welche version steht denn?
<micky> 2.6
<micky> ist die aktuelle sm version
<jettex> 2.26 lt. http://www.seamonkey-project.org/releases/
<kubine> Title: SeaMonkey: Download & Releases (at www.seamonkey-project.org)
<micky> sorry
<micky> stimmt
<jettex> vielleicht gibts die repo seit 2011 *gg*
<micky> ic probiers einfach mal
<micky> moment
<jettex> jup
<micky> Error: need a single repository as argument
<micky> Error: need a single repository as argument
<micky> Error: need a single repository as argument
<micky> Error: need a single repository as argument
<deem> es geht doch hier um den browser seamonkey, oder?
<micky> so oft wollte ich das nicht kopieren :)
<micky> Seamonkey = Thunderbird + Firefox
<micky> In einem Programm
<deem> ju. das meinte ich. warum ist denn bei sourceforge version 4.8 von 2011 erhältlich, wenn auf der offiziellen seite von version 2.26 gesprochen wird?
<micky> don't know
<Erzi> lol
<Erzi> jetzt ist jettex gleich geflohen
<micky> lol
<deem> ich würde dann ja eher das tar.gz der project seite vorziehen
<Erzi> so ein theater um einen browser
<Erzi> warum muss es ausgerechnet der sein?
<deem> dort ist übrigens eine run-mozilla.sh drin
<micky> wollte das mal ausprobieren
<micky> habe thunderbird und FF sowieso...
<Erzi> Gibt doch genuegend andere Browser einfach so zu installieren.
<micky> da hast du recht
<Erzi> Und die funktionieren ohne grossen Aufwand 
<Erzi> Wuerde da nicht soviel Energie rein stecken.
<micky> ja werd ich jetzt auch machen...
<micky> lohnt nicht
<micky> Aber ich glaube ich mache generell etwas falsch und es liegt an mir. Habe versucht Thunderbird (Email Programm) zu instalieren und es geht nicht. Was habe ich gemacht? thunderbird-24.5.0.tar.bz2 runtergeladen von mozilla -> extrahiert nach Downloads -> rechtsklick auf das ausführbare "thunderbird" file -> execute in terminal -> dann bin ich im term
<micky> inal in dem extrahierten thunderbird ordner -> ./thunderbird -> bash: ./thunderbird: No such file or directory
<micky> Habe ich irgendwas nicht beachtet?
<deem> gnah
<deem> micky: linux ist kein windows, bei dem man einfach alles runterlädt wo man es grade findet
<deem> micky: der ubuntu-way wäre hier ein "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<micky> stimmt danach hab ich gar nicht geschaut ob es das gibt....
<deem> micky: bist du noch neu in der ubuntu welt? der erste schritt für eine software installation ist immer das repo
<micky> danke scheint zu funktionieren
<micky> Es wird sicher mal etwas geben das nicht in den repos vefügbar ist... Daher: Habe ich oben irgendwas offensichtliches falsch gemacht / an was könnte das liegen?
<deem> micky: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" und danach ein file auf die thunderbird datei "file thunderbird | pastebinit" und den link der da rauskommt, dann hier her
<micky> ein file auf die thunderbird datei "file thunderbird | pastebinit"   ?
<deem> ja. du sollst schon vorher in den ordner wechseln und die ausgabe des befehls an pastebinit pipen. das meinte ich damit
<David1977> aber erstmal pastebinit installieren. Sonst wird das nichts. So wie deem es gesagt hat
<deem> wenn du also in dem ordner bist, in dem die thunderbird datei liegt führst du einfach ein "file thunderbird | pastebinit"  aus
<micky> hab es installiert...
<micky> Wenn ich in dem Ordner bin einfach das "file thunderbird | pastebinit"  in die console kopieren und enter ?
<deem> ja
<micky> file thunderbird | pastebinit
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7552109/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> micky: und jetzt noch bitte ein "uname -a | pastebinit"
<micky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7552122/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> ok. ich bin mir grade nicht sicher, ob man dafür die ia32-libs braucht, bzw ob es die überhaupt noch gibt
<deem> ich vermute mal schon. zumindest ist das paket aus den repos ein x64 paket und kein x86
<micky> ich habe 64 Lubuntu und einen 64 bit rechner
<deem> eine file not found meldung zeigt idr auch an, dass entweder die dateiw irklich nicht da ist, oder eine falsche architektur verwendet
<deem> in deinem fall, versuchst du auf einem 64bit system eine 32bit-datei auszuführen und hast vermutlich keine 32bit unterstützung installiert
<micky> ok
<micky> danke
<micky> für den hinweis
<micky> Ich muss leider weg zu einem Termin. Danke für dein Hilfe!
<DaDa|Urka> Tag! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fortschritt einer ext4-formatierung zu erfragen? Hab gerade eine server-installation am laufen und der formatiert die 980GB schon seit knapp 30h?
<DaDa|Urka> achja die 980GB sind als raid-1 (hw) angelegt
<deem> DaDa|Urka: auf tty3 oder 4 sollte ein status zu sehen sein. was genau der da anzeigt weiß ich aber auch grade nich
<deem> t
<DaDa|Urka> ah....danke...auf tty4 ist dann auch die kernel panic zu sehen -.-
<DaDa|Urka> danke deem
<deem> DaDa|Urka: bitte, kein thema :)
<SWUbuntu> Hallo. Das Tool 'multimon' benötigt /dev/dsp . Darum benutze ich 'padsp multimon'. Leider funktioniert damit die Ausgabeumleitung nicht mehr. Also 'padsp multimon &> test.txt' liefert ein leeres File. Was mach ich falsch?
<jokrebel> &> 
<SWUbuntu> &> 1> 2> > >> alles ohne Wirkung ;-)
<SWUbuntu> ohne den Prefix padsp funktionier die Ausgabeumleitung, aber ohne padsp funktioniert das Programm nicht.
<mrkramps> vielleicht solltest du es mal mit multimon-ng versuchen, das dürfte auch pa support haben
<mrkramps> https://github.com/EliasOenal/multimon-ng
<kubine> Title: EliasOenal/multimon-ng · GitHub (at github.com)
<SWUbuntu> nachdem, was ich lese brauch -ng auch /dev/dsp.
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, in der manpage von multimon steht aber nichts von redirection … wofür soll das denn gut sein?
<SWUbuntu> nunja, multimon schreibt das, was es decodiert nach stdout. Und das brauch ich in einer Datei.
<mrkramps> schreibt der denn mit padsp multimon etwas nach stdout?
<SWUbuntu> eben nicht
<mrkramps> ok, dann liegt das problem also nicht an der redirection, sondern, dass dein programm etwas anderes macht, als erwartet
<SWUbuntu> multimon > test.txt schreibt etwas in test.txt   aber padsp multimon > test.txt schreibt nichts nach test.txt
<SWUbuntu> ohne > test.txt schreibt beides was in die Konsole.
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, tut mir leid, aber die dokumentation von multimon ist praktisch nicht mehr existent
<SWUbuntu> war sie das jemals? :-D
<mrkramps> kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
<mrkramps> kein ahnun, ich steck da nicht drin ^^
<SWUbuntu> Danke trotzdem. Ich kniffel schon eine ganze Weile. Bin aber nicht so der Held mit diesen Dingen. :-/
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, so wie ich das gerade gelesen habe, haben schon immer leute kniffeln müssen mit multimon
<SWUbuntu> sieht so aus, ja ;-)
<mrkramps> ggf. solltest du wirklich mal multimon-ng ausprobieren - eigentlich sollte das nicht zu schwer sein, sich das ungefährded ins homeverzeichnis zu installieren
<jokrebel> Um was geht es denn _eigentlich_? Vielleicht hat da ja jemand ne (vielleicht sogar bessere) Idee dazu.
<SWUbuntu> Es geht darum 5-Ton-Folgen aus einem Ton-Signal, das am Eingang der Soundkarte anliegt zu dekodieren.
<SWUbuntu> ZVEI-Standard.
<mrkramps> hm, kein witz … viel mehr als multimon scheint es da nicht zu geben
<SWUbuntu> yep
<SWUbuntu> Ich bin aber auch ein armes Schwein. :-D
<mrkramps> aber müsste man nicht eigentlich die ausgabe von padsp nach multimon pipen?
<mrkramps> also padsp | multimon
<mrkramps> padsp ausgabe soll doch von multimon decodiert werden, oder?
<SWUbuntu> padsp ist ein wrapper, der dem Programm (z.B. multimon) ein /dev/dsp vorgaukelt.
<mrkramps> aber liest multimon überhaupt direkt von /dev/dsp?
<SWUbuntu> und es geht auch: padsp multimon -a ZVEI schreibt wunderbar auf die Konsole
<mrkramps> hm, GUT!
<mrkramps> also mussteste dem nur sagen, was er da dekodieren soll
<SWUbuntu> ja schon
<SWUbuntu> aber padsp multimon -a ZVEI > test.txt macht nix
<SWUbuntu> test.txt hat 0 bytes
<mrkramps> ok, dann sind wir jetzt also tasächlich bei der umleitung angelangt …
<mrkramps> bist du dir denn sicher, dass du die ausgabe von stdout hast? oder ist das evtl. sdterr
<SWUbuntu> padsp multimon -a ZVEI 2> test.txt macht auch nix
<SWUbuntu> multimon -a ZVEI > test.txt schreibt was nach test.txt. Nur ist das unbrauchbar, weil das Programm ohne den Wrapper nicht funktioniert.
<brainwash> teste mal  { padsp multimon -a ZVEI; } > test.txt
<mrkramps> gespanntes warten …
<brainwash> ansonsten würde ich vorschlagen, die leute in #bash zu fragen
<SWUbuntu> auch ein leeres test.txt
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, kannst du nicht einfach erst deb kodierten raw stream als aufnehmen und den dann von multimon dekodieren lassen?
<SWUbuntu> Puh. Das könnte man vielleicht. Ich fürchte, ich kann es nicht. ;-)
<mrkramps> pasd sox <ARGS> müsste eigentlich direkt von /dev/dsp einlesen können
<mrkramps> ich les das hier nur überall
<mrkramps> die nehmen alle mal *.raw oder *.wav auf und dekodieren das kann
<mrkramps> *dann
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: sieht nach einem fehler in multimon aus? http://de.depconline.com/229552
<kubine> Title: DTMF-monitoring über Multimon, Awk und espeak | Technischen F (at de.depconline.com)
<PBeck> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2197271/dtmf-monitoring-via-multimon-awk-and-espeak <= ah hier die bessere englische version davon
<kubine> Title: linux - DTMF monitoring via multimon, awk and espeak - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: welche version setzt du ein?
<SWUbuntu> 1.0.5ubuntu1
<PBeck> in 1.0.7 ist es gefixt
<SWUbuntu> aha
<PBeck> du nutzt 12.04?
<SWUbuntu> yep
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, dringend darauf angewiesen?
<SWUbuntu> so dringend, wie das Hobby ist. :-)
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: hole dir die neue version von 14.04
<mrkramps> PBeck, paket ganz sicher kompatibel?
<SWUbuntu> Da bin ich grad am gucken, wie das geht. Finde ich da ein *.deb-File?
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: entweder deb entpacken und die binary lokal mal ausführen oder versuchen zu installieren - ich würde es wohl erstmal lokal versuchen
<PBeck> http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/multimon
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Informationen über Paket multimon in trusty (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> ich check das mal an
<PBeck> unten bei multimon herunterladen die richtige architektur auswählen
<PBeck> hum hängt wohl noch von libc6 version 2.15 ab
<mrkramps> also die binary im entpacken deb scheint zumindest auf den ersten blick zu laufen
<mrkramps> müsste man wegen der gen binary vielleicht noch PATH erweitern
<SWUbuntu> Soll ich einfach mal dpkg -i multimon_1.0-7_i386.deb machen?
<mrkramps> kannst du riskieren
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: entpacke das archiv in ein lokales homeverzeichnis zu erst und starte es lokal
<mrkramps> wenn 1386 die richtige architektur ist
<mrkramps> *i386
<PBeck> mrkramps: verhaut es da nichts?
<SWUbuntu> jo i368  stimmt ;-)
<SWUbuntu> 86
<mrkramps> PBeck, ich mag das auch nur immer ungerne empfehlen
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: alternativ kannst du auch das nur das binary nehmen und es in /usr/bin als multimon2 ablegen
<mrkramps> aber rein theoretisch dürfte da nicht mehr passieren, als wenn man z.B. statt openttd aus den quellen deren deb installiert
<mrkramps> PBeck, das reich aber nicht - da ist noch eine binary
<PBeck> mrkramps: läuft das nicht mit der alten version?
<mrkramps> sekunde …
<PBeck> wäre mein erster versuch ;)
<mrkramps> ah, gen ist nur für das erstellen von testsignalen
<PBeck> je weniger man kaputt machen kann :)
<mrkramps> also bei mir erzeugt padsp ./multimon eine ausgabe - allerdings nicht stout, sondern eine grafische
<SWUbuntu> -s SCOPE macht es ohne Grafik
<PBeck> mrkramps: allerdings scheint da wirklich nichts drin zu stehen in dem paket - keine komischen postinst oder sonstwas. Wird wohl ohne probleme gehen
<brainwash> oder  dpkg --dry-run -i ...  um den vorgang zu simulieren
<mrkramps> ich würde das multimon aus den paketquellen zuerst deinstallieren
<mrkramps> und dann die deb installieren
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: also mehrere optionen - altes paket installieren, neues per dry run simulieren und dann installieren. Wenn das nicht geht binary lokal nutzen oder nach /usr/bin verschieben.
<PBeck> *deinstallieren
<mrkramps> allerdings kriege ich auch mit -s SCOPE keine ausgabe auf stdout
<PBeck> mrkramps: wie sieht den ein beispielaufruf aus?
<SWUbuntu> Es geht! :-)
<PBeck> habe hier 14.04 und installiere mal kurz multimon
<mrkramps> padsp ./multimon -s SCOPE -q
<SWUbuntu> habe nur das Binary mulitmon getauscht
<mrkramps> aber gut, evtl. kommt hier einfach nix an, was er dekodieren könnte ^^
<PBeck> fein fein :)
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: für was nutzt du das setup?
<SWUbuntu> In der Kiesgrube fahren die LKWs. Wenn einer was von der Zentrale will, sendet er so eine Tonfolge und die sieht, welcher LKW es ist.
<mrkramps> omg, sogar noch ein realier anwendungsfall?
<mrkramps> *realer
<SWUbuntu> naja, mehr eine nette Bastelei
<SWUbuntu> für staunende Gesichter tut mal vieles :-D
<SWUbuntu> man
<SWUbuntu> Danke jedenfalls!
<mrkramps> optimal ist so eine programminstallation allerdings nicht
<stevieh> ist das dtmf über funk?
<PBeck> mrkramps: wieso? das binary wird doch deinstalliert, wenn man es per apt-get removed
<SWUbuntu> Es gibt verschiedene Standards. DTMF, ZVEI und mehr
<PBeck> mrkramps: nur die version ist rein theoretisch nicht mehr ganz ... richtig
<mrkramps> PBeck, schon … aber es würgt halt schon eine falsche binary an der paketverwaltung vorbei
<mrkramps> homeverzeichnis oder /opt wäre vielleicht sinnvoller gewesen
<SWUbuntu> Naja. Sobald ich auf 14.04 umsteige passts wieder ;-)
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, ist was dran
<stevieh> SWUbuntu: ok
<PBeck> mrkramps: wobei multimon höchstwahrscheinlich keine updates mehr bekommt für 12.04 - sicherheitsupdates bei universe kommen ja nicht offiziell von canoncial
<mrkramps> PBeck, ging mehr dabei jetzt auch mehr ums prinzip
<PBeck> mrkramps: für eine einmalige sache ist es wohl legitim
<mrkramps> in diesem fall sollte das tatsächlich unproblematisch sein
<mrkramps> schön, sind wir uns also einig =D
<PBeck> mrkramps: hast allerdings recht /opt wäre auch nett gewesen, mit einem neuen namen
<PBeck> mrkramps: oder wäre nicht /usr/local/bin besser?
<mrkramps> PBeck, würde auch gehen, aber wenn an der Paketverwaltung vorbei, dann empfehle ich doch /opt oder /home/$USER
<mrkramps> wobei man noch nach /usr/local/bin linken könnte
<mrkramps> linux halt, ein anwendungsfall, zig möglichkeiten
<PBeck> mrkramps: pip (python package manager), installiert wie ich gerade sehe nach /usr/local/bin
<stevieh> SWUbuntu: d.h. du willst das nur zur Anzeige eines LKW Namens nehmen? Gibt es da nicht passende Empfänger mit seriellem Ausgang, den du sicherer abfragen kannst?
<mrkramps> PBeck, das ja wieder noch was anderes ^^
<mrkramps> aber das ist zumindest eine paketverwaltung
<SWUbuntu> Es gibt einen Kasten mit Digitalanzeige (gefühlt von 1985), aber nix aufm PC.
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, wie kriegst du denn das signal an die soundkarte?
<mrkramps> einfach line-in?
<SWUbuntu> genau einfach Soundkarteneingang und Funklautsprecher verbunden
<PBeck> mrkramps: hum /usr/local/bin scheint wohl noch was mit "unix-style" bei der installation zutun zu haben
<PBeck> mrkramps: ok nehmen wir /opt
<mrkramps> PBeck, ja … das ist heute alles irgendwie auch nicht mehr so ganz standardisiert
<mrkramps> bzw. die unix-standards greifen da nicht mehr ganz bei linux
<mrkramps> SWUbuntu, und wie erkennt der dann, wann ein signal reinkommt und wann nicht?
<PBeck> wollen wir die diskussion in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterführen - mich würde das mit den lkws aus noch interessieren? :)
<mrkramps> PBeck, ja, entschuldige
<stevieh> SWUbuntu: und die Digitalanzeige abfragen? :-)
<SWUbuntu> stevieh: auch ne Idee :-)
<PBeck> SWUbuntu: würdest du nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen?
<mrkramps> wir wollen mehr über dein projekt erfahren, nur ist der channel hier für support reserviert :)
<ebuneccar> guten abend ich bekommen immer beim Update diese meldun: das herunterladen der Informationen zu software-Paketquellen ist gescheiter5t.
<ebuneccar> was bedeutet es
<PBeck> ebuneccar: ein fenster geht auf oder im terminal?
<mrkramps> ebuneccar, welche ubuntu-version?
<ebuneccar> ein fenster geht auf ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> ebuneccar: NoPaste mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<jokrebel> !pasten > ebuneccar 
<kubine> ebuneccar: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ebuneccar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418967/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> ebuneccar, du hast ein PPA eingetragen, dass scheinbar keine paketquellen für 14.04 bereitstellt
<ebuneccar> was ist ppa
<mrkramps> das macht es sogar nicht schlimmer, das sie dor eingetragen ist …
<ebuneccar> wie werde ich es wieder los
<mrkramps> !Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA > ebuneccar 
<kubine> ebuneccar: Informationen zu Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<mrkramps> !Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge > ebuneccar 
<mrkramps> naja, alles kann die kubine denn wohl doch nicht
<mrkramps> du kannst die in den einstellungen für die software-quellen deaktivieren
<ebuneccar> ich versuchs
<jokrebel> ebuneccar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<kubine> Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> alternativ über den Terminal: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bisigi/ppa
<ebuneccar> command not fund
<mrkramps> ebuneccar, entschuldige bitte, ppa-purge muss erst installiert werden: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jokrebel> steht doch in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel.
<ebuneccar> wie kann ich den ubuntu auf werkseinstellung zurücksetzen ohne meine Daten zu verlieren
<mrkramps> ebuneccar, das ganze system oder nur deine benutzerweiten einstellungen?
<ebuneccar> nur die einstellungen
<mrkramps> entweder du legst dir einen neuen benutzer an und schiebst deine bestandsdaten in sein homeverzeichnis, oder du löschst alle einstellungen in den versteckten konfigurationsverzeichnissen und -dateien in deinem homeverzeichnis
<mrkramps> das nimmt aber keinen einfluss auf einstellungen, die du im system - also nach eingabe deines passworts - vorgenommen hast
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-31
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Hab hier eine alte Kiste. würde gerne mit gddrescue was kopieren. Aber alle die neuen Ubuntus booten auf der Kiste nicht. 9.04 würde es tun. Aber da kann ich kein gddrescue installieren. Die Paketquellen gibts ja nicht mehr.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich habe neulich mal jemanden hier im Kanal sagen hören, daß es diese alten DEB-Paketdateien zwar nicht mehr über die regulären Ubuntu-Repositorien gibt, aber "irgendwo" anders doch noch. Vielleicht suchst Du mal unter Zuhilfenahme des Stichworts "old | outdated".
<stevieh> sämtliche distributionen von ubuntu sind noch über archive erreichbar
<dreamon> bullgard4, stevieh Ok. Danke. Ich probiere gerade mal eine andere Distro. vielleicht find ichs da schon vorinstalliert. Die CPU scheint noch eine 32Bit. DAs erklärt warum ich die anderen ISOs nicht starten konnte
<bekks> Und archive.ubuntu.com sind "reguläre" Repositories.
<dreamon> bekks, diesen Eintrag in die Paketquellen würde reichen?
<bekks> dreamon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> bekks, Danke!
<nsodsi> hallo
<nsodsi> hat jemand ne idee wie ich unter kubuntu aus ner android source ne rom compiliere? (die source liegt im name.gz formt vor und soll im update.zip format enden)
<bekks> .tar.gz is ein archiv. Pack es aus, lies die Installationsanleitung und befolge sie.
<nsodsi> nein nur .gz ne installationsnleitung gibt es dazu nicht. hat der hersteller wohl nicht für nötig gehalten
<bekks> Die Installationsanleitung ist im .tar.gz ...
<nsodsi> ok wenn ich die gz (ohne tar) mit ark öffne ist da nur eine datei ohne endung drin und wenn ich die wiederum entpacke habe ich ne ordnerstruktur
<nsodsi> laut hersteller die source von der firmware
<nsodsi> das ganze packet
<nsodsi> ich weiß ja das ich hier eigentlich falsch bin aber ich hatte die hoffnung das vllt totzdem jemand weiß wie es geht :D
<bekks> In dem Paket befindet sich sicherlich auch was zum Lesen.
<nsodsi> http://de.tinypic.com/r/vrv5na/8   http://de.tinypic.com/r/2dvv3f9/8   screenshots von ark
<bekks> Wie heisst die Dateii denn vollständig?
<lowzlowzz1> hi all!  need ! {[ ! ]} 1 session .
<LupusE> g'morgen
<calmer-now> Moin!
<calmer-now> Problem: Ich dachte, der Installer erkennt deaktivierte Partitionen und andere Sachen beim Wählen der Option "Windows 7 ersetzen".
<calmer-now> Dann hat er die gesamte Festplatte partitioniert und formatiert.
<calmer-now> Mein externes Backup-Laufwerk hat spontan auch entschieden, den Geist aufzugeben, bzw. wird nicht erkannt.
<bullgard4> calmer-now: Welchen Befehl hast Du wo eingegeben, und was war die genaue Antwort?
<mama999> Muss ich Kernel panic melden, wenn's läuft? Bin jetzt wieder mama999!
<b1tcrush3r> abend
<Shadow_x23> Abend bltcrush3r
<edgar_> lubuntu: Nach Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04 seltsame Prob - copy & paste klappt nicht, weder in einer Textanwendung, noch im Firefox. Jemand eine Idee?
<mrkramps> edgar_ benutzt du eine software für die verwaltung der zwischenablage?
<edgar_> ja, copyq
<mrkramps> edgar_, das ist aber nicht aus den paketquellen
<mrkramps> hast du das selber kompiliert?
<edgar_> nein, gabs als fertiges deb-paket
<mrkramps> edgar_, für 14.04?
<mrkramps> oder hast du das unter 13.10 installiert?
<edgar_> ...aber Moment, jetzt wie du das sagst, da gabs  ne meldung wie "kann nicht aktualisiert werden", stimmt.
<mrkramps> edgar_, wie auch, wenn das nicht in den paketquellen ist?
<mrkramps> du musst dir bitte ein paket besorgen, dass entsprechend gegen 14.04 gebaut worden ist
<edgar_> stimmt, aber wiso ist das überhaupt noch da?
<mrkramps> edgar_, weil du es nicht aus den paketquellen installiert hast
<edgar_> hab mir das grade noch mal angekuckt
<edgar_> denke, das ist klar. danke für die Kopfnuss.
<mrkramps> gerne :)
<edgar_> schönen abend, mrkramps
<mrkramps> dir auch
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand sagen warum unter ubuntu das verzeichnis /var/mail leer ist?
<subz3r0> bei debian hab ich da z.B den angelegten user drin
<mrkramps> was soll da denn drin sein?
<mrkramps> ubuntu != debian
<subz3r0> hmm?
<subz3r0> ubuntu basiert auf debian...
<subz3r0> allerdings beantwortet das meine frage nicht
<mrkramps> subz3r0, soweit ich weiß ist unter ubuntu fetchmail nicht vorinstalliert, deswegen fehlt das
<subz3r0> ich komme darauf, da ich mich ein wenig mit cronjobs beschäftige
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<subz3r0> */5 * * * * ping -c 1 192.168.0.1 > /dev/null
<subz3r0> soll alle 5 minuten überprüfen ob nen host erreichbar ist
<subz3r0> "Ein erfolgreicher Ping ist uninteressant, im Falle eines Fehlers sollte jedoch der Cronjob eine E-Mail mit dem Ergebnis des gescheiterten Pings ausgeben."
<subz3r0> okay, wo geht die email dann hin? ausser ins /dev/null nirvana? :)
<mrkramps> mann, da fragste jetzt genau den richtigen ^^
<subz3r0> oder fragen wir ein wenig allgemeiner. 
<subz3r0> Wo gehen die Emails von diversen Programmen hin die eine mail an root schicken wollenß
<subz3r0> bei debian ist es halt /var/mail/username
<subz3r0> mrkramps: jo, ist auch schon ein wenig spät. ;)
<subz3r0> allerdings habe ich zu dieser thematik rein gar nichts gefunden
<subz3r0> nur tutorials wie man mails an root z.B an thunderbird weiterleiten kann
<subz3r0> daraus geht leider nicht hervor, wo die üblichen mails hingehen im ubuntu
<mrkramps> bei ubuntu geht es auch in das verzeichnis, aber das ist evtl. nicht angelegt, weil keine dienste zum senden und empfangen von emails vorinstalliert sind
<mrkramps> sonst schick dir doch eine email an $USER@localhost
<subz3r0> mrkramps: verstehst du den eintrag im wiki?
<mrkramps> also die hinweisbox z.B. sehr gut
<subz3r0> "...im Falle eines Fehlers sollte jedoch der Cronjob eine E-Mail mit dem Ergebnis des gescheiterten Pings ausgeben. Dies erreicht man, indem die Standardausgabe an /dev/null umleitet."
<subz3r0> seit wann geht ne email an root, wenn man was im /dev/null umleitet?
<subz3r0> habs gerade bei nem debian versucht, da geht nix raus
<mrkramps> subz3r0, > leitet nur stdout um
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-01
<mrkramps> stderr wird dann immernoch per mail versendet
<subz3r0> mrkramps: glaub wir reden aneinander vorbei? das war nicht wirklich meine frage
<subz3r0> mir ist klar, was wo was hinleitet.
<mrkramps> nein, scheinbar nicht ^^
<subz3r0> ahja, dann präziser das mal
<subz3r0> was hast deine antwort mit meiner frage zu tun?
<subz3r0> laut wiki müsste ich "*/5 * * * * ping -c 1 192.168.0.1 > /dev/null" mittels crontab -e hinzufügen
<subz3r0> wenn der server nicht erreichbar ist, soll ne mail an root gehen. 
<mrkramps> wenn der cron-deamon erkennt, dass ein job ausgaben nach stdout oder stderr schreibt, dann werden diese ausgaben per mail an den job user übermittelt
<mrkramps> a u t o m a t i s c h
<mrkramps> cron arbeitet so
<mrkramps> aber dazu muss bspw. postfic als MTA eingerichtet sein
<mrkramps> *postfix
<subz3r0> ja oder sendmail, oder exim
<mrkramps> genau
<subz3r0> davon steht aber im wiki "nichts"
<mrkramps> doch, in der hinweisbox am anfang des artikelt
<mrkramps> den ganzen artikel zu lesen, kann recht sinnvoll sein
<subz3r0> bleh :/
<mrkramps> und die umleitung von stdout nach /dev/null ist dann eben dazu da, dass cron nur sendet, wenn nach stderr geschrieben wird … also ping kein pong bekommt
<subz3r0> hab grad keinen ubuntu server parat.... fehlt da auch der MTA? 
<mrkramps> subz3r0, die server edition ist definitiv etwas anders zusammengestellt
<mrkramps> ich weiß es nicht, würde aber davon ausgehen
<brainwash> siehe http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.list
<mrkramps> also postfix und sendmail sind vorinstalliert
<mrkramps> brainwash, und nicht immer so plötzlich mit den richtigen antworten/vorschlägen auftauchen … ich erschreck mich jedes mal
<subz3r0> thx euch beiden :)
<mrkramps> gerne
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> sudo touch /root/.forward && sudo echo user@localhost >> /root/.forward
<subz3r0> file erstellt er, aber beim schreiben sagt er mir keine rechte. mit sudo nano .... klappt es
<subz3r0> jmd ne idee, warum er nicht will?
<mrkramps> subz3r0, sudo echo klappt nicht
<mrkramps> echo ist bash builtin
<subz3r0> absicht?
<subz3r0> gut zu wissen. hab ich in diesem kontext auch noch nicht genutzt
<mrkramps> echo STRING | sudo tee FILE
<mrkramps> oder man verwendet den absoluten pfad zum richtigen echo - /bin/echo
<subz3r0> kk :)
<subz3r0> btw. falls interesse besteht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2261/how-are-administrators-supposed-to-read-roots-mail
<subz3r0> ist nen recht nettes tut dabei
<jokrebel_> öpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp6666664
<jokrebel_> 3333³³
<BlackMage2> Spam?
<jokrebel_> sorry war die Katze
<BlackMage2> Jaja, hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt...
<mini> hat einer von euch ne hybrid festplatte im einsatz und kann mir sagen ob man dort zwei partitionen erstellen kann
<mini> also einmal für SSD und einmal HDD teil
<subz3r0> hi
<subz3r0> wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich im heimnetz FQDNs habe? Also dass ich von einem host aus den anderen host pingen kann z.B mit blahost.local?
<subz3r0> bzw. allgemein die namen augeslöst werden. momentan kann ich die rechner nur über ip errreichen
<bekks> Dann setze sie doch einfach?
<subz3r0> bekks: noch nie gebraucht. und wüsste auch nicht wo. ich hab das hier gefunden mittels avahi
<subz3r0> http://smallbusiness.chron.com/resolving-local-ubuntu-38861.html
<bekks> Vergiss avahi, und setz die FQDN in den /etc/hosts
<subz3r0> also z.b server.local 127.0.0.1
<subz3r0> und server.local 192.168.0.2
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<bekks> 192.168.0.2 server.local server. server
<bekks> Und zwar genau so.
<subz3r0> okay
<subz3r0> für was ist server. server?
<subz3r0> das er server alleine auch auflöst, also ohne .local?
<subz3r0> danach nen service networking restart?
<subz3r0> und woher weiss der andere host, wie er das auflösen soll?
<subz3r0> gibts da vielleicht nen wikieintrag zu?
<subz3r0> bekks: den eintrag dann auch beim anderen host eintragen, gell?
<subz3r0> allerdings wie kann der router dann z.B den hostnamen auflösen? Will das primär implementieren, damit ich die logs vom router zu postfix bekomme
<subz3r0> komme ich da überhaupt an bind vorbei?
<subz3r0> bzw. isc-dhcp-server
<TheInfinity> subz3r0: wemm du n lokalen dns server hast trag das da ein.
<subz3r0> ne ich hab keinen lokalen am laufen
<subz3r0> hab heute nacht postfix(local) installiert, damit ich z.B mails and root@local bekomme. Nun möchte ich, dass halt der Router im Netz auch die Logs an root@local schicken kann
<TheInfinity> dann viel spaß mit avahi. wenn du allerdings was zuverlässiges willst setz dir n dnsmasq auf.
<subz3r0> TheInfinity: gibts dazu nen wikieintrag? bzw. allgemein zu der thematik?. grad schon gesucht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. bis auf den oben genannten link
<TheInfinity> !dnsmasq > subz3r0 
<TheInfinity> grmbl.
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq
<subz3r0> #:)
<TheInfinity> yep.
<subz3r0> was stimmt denn in der hinsicht nicht mit avahi? macht der nur probleme?
<subz3r0> habs ja nun von euch beiden gehört. also lieber kein avahi ;)
<TheInfinity> avahi ist halt „es läuft alles automatisch“. hübsche idee, funktioniert aber nicht immer. für n lokales netzwerk von desktoprechnern wo man dann halt mal neu startet ist das schon ok. für alles was definitiv einen server an einer bestimmten ip erwartet nicht.
<testdr> wer glaubt er braucht keinen lokalen DNS-Dienst (wie z.B. dnsmasq), der sollte mal mit tcpdump seinen dns-Traffik kontrollieren, z.B. so: sudo tcpdump -vnl port 53
<subz3r0> testdr: und was willst du mir damit sagen? was soll ich da sehen?
<testdr> subz3r0: .. viele dürften von der Geschwätzigkeit der dns-Abfragen überrascht sein .. - und was man nicht weiß, das macht einen natürlich nicht ...
<subz3r0> testdr: und was willst du da ändern, ohne die funktionalität des netzes zu beeinträchtigen?
<subz3r0> dnsmasq gehört doch zur standard ubuntu installation? Kann mich zumindest nicht erinnern den dienst installier zu haben. drauf ist er
<testdr> subz3r0: .. was änderst Du denn, wenn Du einen "cache" benutzt oder wenn Du keinen benutzt? Und nein, dnsmasq ist nicht standardmäßig installiert -- früher, vor Jahren, gab es mal einen dns-cache ..
<dadrc> dnsmasq ist Standard bei Ubuntu seit 12.04
<testdr> subz3r0: wenn Du z.B. den dnsmasq mit log laufen lässt, dann wirst Du viele "cached"-Einträge finden, d.h. diese dns-Abfragen werden nicht erneut gestellt --- dnsmasq ist in den Standard-Paketen, aber noch lange nicht automatisch dann auch installiert!
<subz3r0> testdr: das sehe ich anders. mag mich gerne eines besseren belehren, allerdings habe ich dnsmasq auf 2 systemen drauf, ohne den dienst installiert zu haben
<testdr> dadrc: dann kannst Du bestimmt auch sagen, wie bei Dir der dnsmasq konfiguriert ist und wo die DNS-Abfragen vorgenommen werden
<subz3r0> aber moment... ich hab noch nen frisches system. mal sehen ob der dienst da auch installiert ist
<dadrc> Jede Desktopinstallation seit 12.04 hat dnsmasq von Anfang an installiert
<dadrc> testdr, ich hab an der Installation nichts geändert. Der wird vom Networkmanager konfiguriert.
<dadrc> Kriegt von da seinen DNS-Server und sendet die Anfragen weiter, wenn nichts im Cache ist
<ppq> ja, nm braucht dnsmasq für das feature "internet connection sharing", also als router quasi
<ppq> es läuft dann ständig, mit den optionen: --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.1.1 --conf-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec --enable-dbus=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq --conf-dir=/etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<subz3r0> jo, auf nem frischen 14.04 rennt der dienst auch
<subz3r0> testdr: und nein, es wird nichts gecached. also jedes mal wenn ich google.de aufrufe, dann fragt er den dns vom isp
<testdr> subz3r0: .. nun überlege mal und das nennst Du dann einen funktionierenden cache-Dienst?
<subz3r0> testdr: sagte ich das?
<testdr> subz3r0: darüber diskutiere ich nicht, ich gebe Dir nur die Möglichkeit zu prüfen und die Schlüsse/Entscheidungen musst Du selbst ziehen! Siehe das tcpdump Beispiel und wenn Du dnsmasq am Laufen hast, dann schalte die Protokollfunktion ein und Du siehst ob er Anfragen von lokalen Programmen bekommt und die auch cached
<subz3r0> testdr: und was hat das mit meinem problem zu tun? auf was willst du hinaus? Du lässt Dich ja nichtmal eines besseren belehren, dass dnsmasq standardmäßig installiert ist. 
 * jokrebel_ sucht verzwiefelt nach dem Support-Bezug der Diskussion
<subz3r0> du wirfst hier was in den raum, was zur gegebenen problematik nichts beiträgt
<jokrebel_> !ot 
<kubine> jokrebel_: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subz3r0> :D
<testdr> subz3r0: ich habe kein 14.04 aktuell laufen - könnte nur auf den live-Versionen nachsehen und da war es nach meiner Kenntnis nicht der Fall. Gib doch einmal an welche IP-Adresse in Deiner Netzwerkkonfiguration (die Du wahrscheinlich per dhcp bekommen hast) als DNS-Server eingetragen ist - ich denke mal es ist nicht 127.0.0.1
<jokrebel_> !ot > testdr Nochmal nur für Dich!
<kubine> testdr Nochmal nur für Dich!: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subz3r0> testdr: ich nutze statische IP-Adressen
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> wie drucke ich am besten eine mail die als datei im Maildir vorhanden ist und html enthält?
<kleinerdrache> muttprint ist e supa, aber wie kann ich das html entfernen?
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, vorher durch html2text jagen?
<mrkramps> oder html2ps
<stevieh> kleinerdrache: kann dein Mailprogramm das nicht?
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: mu4e - aber ich sehe grade das es pdf erzeugen kann mittels msg2pdf
<stevieh> na, das ist doch mal was.
<kleinerdrache> aber gibts eine möglichkeit, das erzeugte pdf dann extern an zu zeigen nicht in emacs selbst...
<stevieh> k.a. mittlerweile benutze ich doch mailprogramme, die sowas in grafisch machen und immer... ;-)
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, sofern möglich als druckbefehl angeben, dass es die pdf in einem betrachter öffnet
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: kein emacs for mails?
<stevieh> aus dem Alter bin ich raus.
<approach_> Hat einer eine Idee wie ich die default settings für postfix bekomme? Habe ein Deb Paket entpackt.. allerdings werden wohl die zwei config dateien generiert :/
<kleinerdrache> stevieh: :) um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe emacs für mails bis vor etwa 7 jahre benutzt und bin heuer wieder dazu gekommen.  Und ich wusste gar nicht wie einfach emailing sein konnte.  - bis ich jetzt die mails auch schön formatiert drucken möchte....  
<kleinerdrache> schlimmstenfalls schreib ich mir eine elisp funktion die das erledigt...
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> naja, mir fehlt da mittlerweile zu viel, was ich gerne integriert und grafisch habe: html mails, attachments mit bildern, vcf und vcard...
<mrkramps> approach_, es gibt da keine standardkonfiguration
<stevieh> aber das könne wir sicher im off-topic besser behandeln ;-)
<mrkramps> sobald man postfix installiert, werden gleich benutzerdefinierte eingaben gemacht und daraus die config generiert
<approach_> mrkramps: mir gehts speziel um master.cf dort stehen eine latte von diensten.. ich weis nicht welche was machen... und habe dort gut rumgespielt :)
<mrkramps> kleinerdrache, für das entfernen der html-tags ruder ich nochmal zurück und empfehle pandoc
<apricot1> wie Dateien verschlüsseln zur Weitergabe (auch Ubuntu)?  hab nur 'ccrypt' gefunden
<mrkramps> approach_, mv master.cf master.cf.bak und dann postfix neu einrichten
<mrkramps> apricot1, archiv formate mir passwortunterstützung?
<mrkramps> !Daten_verschlüsseln > apricot1 
<kubine> apricot1: Informationen zu Daten_verschlüsseln finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschlüsseln
<approach_> mrkramps: habs mit apt-get purge postfix gelösst :)
<apricot1> im Wiki ist auch nur 'ccrypt' - aber im softwarecenter hat ccrypt nur 2 Sternchen
<apricot1> veraltet?  unsicher?
<mrkramps> keine ahnung, musst du selber recherchieren
<apricot1> hab früher sazu 'Kruptos' verwendet .. gibts nicht mehr für Linux
<koegs> alternativ zip/rar mit kennwort :)
<mrkramps> zip gilt da nicht mehr als sicher
<mrkramps> und rar schon gar nicht - siehe crarck
<mrkramps> *rarcrack - sry
<apricot1> kruptos war schon genial .. selfextract .. keine Dateinamen .. ganze Ordener ..
<jokrebel> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Daten_verschl%C3%BCsseln und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: Daten verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> jokrebel, auf der Seite bin ich
<MichaHe> join  #kubuntu-de
<stevieh> warum nicht gpg?
<mrkramps> MichaHe, das verbitten wir und hier im support-channel
<mrkramps> *uns
<mrkramps> apricot1, ich sehe gerade nicht, was an ccrypt falsch sein könnte - 256bit AES
<mrkramps> 2 sterne vielleicht, weil cli
<stevieh> pfft.
<apricot1> ich probiers mal ... sind ja nicht die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche :)
<mrkramps> und launchpad listet keine bugs für das programm
<mrkramps> apricot1, im gegensatz zu einem passwortgeschützten archivformat muss dein empfänger aber das programm auch benutzen können
<apricot1> ja leider
<apricot1> aber bei Ubuntu PCs sollte es ja gehen
<mrkramps> apricot1, und so schwer ist die syntax (ccencrypt/ccdecrypt FILE) jetzt auch nicht
<apricot1> geht schon :)
<harussper> hii
<imox> hallo, seit dem ich auf 14.04 upgedated habe funktioniert die MySQL Verbindung von LibreOffice nicht mehr. Ich habe einen MySQL Server auf einer anderen IP zu dem ich immer die Verbindung aufbaue. Hat vorher auch alles super funktioniert seit dem 14.04 kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/XQjJLUfG
<kubine> Title: SQL-Status: HY000 Fehler-Code: 2002 Can't connect to local MySQL server thro - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> kann es sein das man nur noch localhost benutzen kann? 
<jokrebel> imox: Server sind doch meist erstmal "local only" konfiguriert.
<imox> was meinst du?
<imox> Was hat das denn damit zu tun? Ich hatte doch geschrieben mit der alten Version ging das. Also zu dem Server kann ich mit nem client etc. eine Verbindung aufbauen das geht nicht mit LibreOffice
<koegs> ich hab zwar keine ahnung, aber ich würde die sql-connectivität in libreoffice kontrollieren
<koegs> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/diy-it-guy/diy-connect-libreoffice-base-to-a-mysql-database/
<kubine> Title: DIY: Connect LibreOffice Base to a MySQL database - TechRepublic (at www.techrepublic.com)
<bullgard4> imox: Vielleicht hilft Dir weiter http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11990708/error-cant-connect-to-local-mysql-server-through-socket-var-run-mysqld-mysq
<kubine> Title: linux - error: Cant connect to local MySQL server through socket /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock (2) - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<imox> koegs: ja das ist doch das Problem, dass das nicht mehr geht
<koegs> und du machst das über jdbc?
<imox> ne nativ
<mrkramps> imox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1276442
<kubine> Title: Bug #1276442 “libreoffice Mysql connector fails over network” : Bugs : “libreoffice” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> imox, eine lösungsvorschlag ist, dem mysql connector zu deinstalliere und die erweiterung manuell einzurichten
<imox> danke grad gelesen versuch ich mal eben 
<imox> man eh wo isn der 32 bit connector
<imox> mrkramps: also bei mir funktionierts nicht wenn ich den installieren kann libreoffice die extension nicht ladne
<mrkramps> imox, das Paket vorher deinstalliert?
<imox> ja
<mrkramps> ich zitierte da jetzt auch nur aus dem bug report
<imox> ja ganz unten steht ja sollte wieder funktionieren war bezogen auf die beta 
<imox> funktioniert aber nicht ^^
<imox> also mit dem 1.0.2 connector
<mrkramps> mehr kann ich gerade auch nicht für dich tun, sry
<imox> aber wenn die schreiben man sollte den alten nehmen muss das doch gehen 
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-25
<_me_> Moin
<_me_> Welche Erfahrung habt ihr hinsichtlich scannen? Welche App ist denn gut? 
<_me_> Ich suche etwas mit dem ich scannen und gleich pdfs erzeugen kann. Bestenfalls die Seiten noch sortieren und löschen kann.
<gebjgd> _me_, simple-scan
<_me_> gebjgd, ok. Schau ich mir an. Danke
<jokrebel> gebjgd: Macht das auch pdf? Wär mir neu.
<sdx23> _me_: gscanpdf auch
<gebjgd> jokrebel, nein, eigentlich nicht. nach der Scannung dann wieder convert
<jokrebel> _me_: xsane ist etwas größer soweit ich mich erinnere
<jokrebel> _me_: Und ne Übersicht gibts hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Software
<_me_> simple-scan tut es bei mir nicht, zumindest nicht mit dem ADF. 
<_me_> XSane schon, aber einfach für Dokumente Scannen und als PDF speichern zu mächtig.
<_me_> und etwas unhandlich wenn man mehrere Seiten hat.
<_me_> gscanpdf... Hab ich noch nicht probiert. :)
<gebjgd> _me_, mit convert kannst du mehr pdf zusammenbinden
<sdx23> gebjgd: das ist aber weder graphisch noch auf die Schnelle zu bedienen, wenn man Seiten umordnen möchte. 
<gebjgd> sdx23, das stimmt
<sdx23> Wenn natürlich alles in richtiger Reihenfolge im Stapel liegt, ganz in Ordnung.
<_me_> Ich schau mir die Tools auf der Seite mal an. gscanpdf auch.
<_me_> Hab bislang die sachen immer mit hp-scan gescannt ging gut und passte soweit auch, nur das nachträgliche bearbeiten hätte ich gerne in einem Atemzug beim Scannen gehabt und nicht noch ein extra tool
<sdx23> gebjgd: wo wir beim Thema sind: Kennst du was, das leere Seiten detektieren kann? Sowas fehlt mir gerade noch.
<gebjgd> sdx23, hmmm nicht wirklich
<dreamon> simple-scan macht pdfs.. super sache
<jokrebel> dreamon: ach
<dreamon> Ich verschicke damit immer mein Zeug.. zig scans.. zurechtschneiden. speichern als pdf und email weg
<jokrebel> wo legt man das fest
<dreamon> Speichern unter.. dort pdf.. und ab gehts
<dreamon> jokrebel, hast gefunden? 
<jokrebel> mach ich später, bin grad nur am Handy.
<strohalm> die sample von angular.io sind so kaputt fuer angular2
<dreamon> jokrebel, mit welcher app bist du im irc?
<_me_> dreamon, nur arbeitet es bei mir nicht mit dem ADF zusammen. Das ist schade.
<_me_> Auch dass es erstmal full-format scannt und ich dann ggf. alle Seiten auf a4 zurechtschneiden muss ist etwas unhandlich
<sdx23> _me_: beachte bei sowas auch, ob dein Scanner ggf. tolle Optionen für sowas hat. Gerade bei ADF ist nicht unüblich, dass die Drehen und Beschneiden können.
<dreamon> metaKin, ADF kann mein Scanner nicht, daher hat sich das Problem nie gestellt.
<dreamon> ups. metaKin sorry
<dreamon> _me_, Strg + F 	Alle Seiten aus dem Papiereinzug scannen 
<ubu> hi
<dreamon> Mein Firefox Profil ist defekt(bookmarks weg, außerdem bringt immer java Fehler). Würde gerne die Lesezeichenliste und die Login Daten( zum Einloggen in diverse Sites ) in ein neues Profil übernehmen. 
<sdx23> dreamon: dann exportier die doch
<dreamon> sdx23, von was redest du.. ? von den Lesezeichen. Die sind Weg. Es gibt lediglich noch -> /home/..../xxxxx.default/bookmarkbackups/bookmarks-2015-04-11_717_WMgw7X516lm9S4xJjkpurg\=\=.jsonlz4 
<dreamon> Aber das zu entpacken ist mir noch nicht gelungen. 
<sdx23> dreamon: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Restore bookmarks from backup or move them to another computer | Firefox Help (at support.mozilla.org)
<sdx23> das geht sogar in einem anderen Profil, wie's aussieht.
<dreamon> sdx23, Das hab ich schon gemacht. Er mag diese Backups nicht.. Er hängt sich ständig auf wenn ich es laden will. Ich hab so 10Backups dort drin, keines Funktionioert
<sdx23> dreamon: dann sind die womöglich kaputt.
<dreamon> Glaub ich ehr weniger. Er möchte json importieren.. aber ich hab ja nur jsonlz4
<dreamon> bekks, sagte mir mal das es komprimiert sei. aber es läßt sich nicht entpacken. Er meinte das sei properitäre software nicht so einfach zu entpacken
<sdx23> was sagt file dazu?
<sdx23> lz4 gibt's als Paket. Und auch OSS Implementierungen
<dreamon> sdx23, bookmarks-2015-05-16_719_lwaUVV1EHWNSr2azpuKH1Q==.jsonlz4: data
<dreamon> ja mit dem Paket hat es sich nicht entpacken lassen.. das hatte ich auch noch getestet.
<dreamon> Er gab mir so einen Link da konnte man ein Script mit firefox laufen lassen. Aber das hat es auch nicht entpackt.. dann hab ich aufgegeben.
<dreamon> Wie bekomme ich die Login Daten rüber? Ich will nicht alles wieder neu raussuchen. Dieses Autovervollständigen ist schon nciht schlecht
<jokrebel> Backup raussuchen?
<dreamon> Diesen Java Fehler schleppe ich schon zu lang mit mir rum. Ich muß das jetzt mal durchzuziehen 
<apollo13> java fehler in firefox?
<dreamon> Ja. meldet ständig beim Neustart einen Javafehler.. will nur noch die wichtigsten Daten rüberziehen.. und plugins neu installieren. 
 * apollo13 pats firefox sync
<apollo13> sdx23: jsonlz4 is mozilla spezifisch, das ist kein normales lz4
<sdx23> apollo13: gut, demnach ist das kaputt.
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> firefox ist opensource
<apollo13> das ist alles andere als proprietär
<apollo13> dreamon: https://dxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/components/workerlz4/lz4.js lesen und gut ist
<kubine> apollo13: Title: lz4.js - DXR (at dxr.mozilla.org)
<apollo13> decompress(x[8:])
<apollo13> wow, ersten 8 bytes skippen und schon ist es standard lz4, das war ja jetzt wirklich magic :þ
<dreamon> apollo13, Ähm.. kannst du mir das langsam sagen wie ich das entpacke? js is ja javascript. Habe noch nie was damit gemacht.
<apollo13> dreamon: ich habs in python entpackt
<apollo13> hau die ersten 4 bytes der datei weg und such dir ein lz4 tool
<apollo13> const MAGIC_NUMBER = new Uint8Array([109, 111, 122, 76, 122, 52, 48, 0]); // "mozLz4a\0" <-- das da weghauen
<dreamon> weghauen? mit hexeditor?
<apollo13> vim, was auch immer du willst
<dreamon> Von was redest du .. vom backup file 4 bytes weg?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> also zuerst kopieren und das mozLz4a\0 weglöschen
<apollo13> das ist mozilla spezifisch
<apollo13> In [22]: x[:10]
<apollo13> Out[22]: 'mozLz40\x00|\x88'
<apollo13> soe schaut das bei mir aus
<apollo13> ab der pyte kann lz4 scheinbar damit umgehen
<apollo13> pyte == pipe, wtf ;)
<apollo13> wobei die pipe eher zufall ist und einfach ein teil der size ist
<dreamon> Aber das sind doch mehr als 4 bytes? Ah ahso.. du löscht mur "mozL"?
<apollo13> äh sagte ich 4? ich sagte 8
<apollo13> ah einmal sagte ich 4 und einmal 8, ja es sind 8
<dreamon> ist dann nicht die komplette formatierung weg?
<apollo13> dumme frage, du hast null ahnung was du tust aber willst mir dennoch nicht glauben?
<apollo13> und was zum teufel ist ne formatierung von nem binärblob
<dreamon> apollo13, nana.. nicht grob werden.. nur weil ich nachfrage.
<dreamon> Ist es denn nicht so das scheinbar die ersten 8bytes angeben um welchen dateityp es sich handelt.
<dreamon> Woher weißt du das lz4 diese überhaupt nicht anfrägt?
<apollo13> "scheinbar"? und nein
<apollo13> weil ich mir die formatbeschreibung dafür durchgelesen habe
<apollo13> also eigentlich das was du bei nem problem mit unbekannten dateiformat machen solltest ;)
<apollo13> und wie der mozilla link zeigt: lz4 1.3 definitert überhaupt noch kein dateiformat
<apollo13> das kam erst mit späteren versionen
<apollo13> mit 1.3 war es wirklich nur ne definition eines compressions algo
<dreamon> apollo13, Ok. Ich bin es nicht gewohnt das es eine Formatbeschreibung gibt. Das binärzeug ist für mich immer noch closedsource.. 
<dreamon> Ok, ersten 8Bytes sind weg.. nun versuch ich zu entpacken
<apollo13> ok, bzip und gzip ist nicht closed source :þ
<apollo13> genaugenommen müsstest die size auch noch wegschneiden, aber da kein container format für lz4 definiiert ist/war können die meisten libs damit umgehen
<dreamon> lz4 -d bookmark.lz4 Decoding file bookmarks → Error 44 : Unrecognized header : file cannot be decoded
<apollo13> me, mir wird langweilig, schick mir das file wennst willst
<apollo13> oder schau ob du das via nem legacy format decoden kannst, ich denk dass dein lz4 vlt auch einfach zu neu ist
<apollo13> übrigens, weil du meinst dass die ersten 8 byte was aussagen müssen, vor zip dateien kann man überhaupt beliebigen müll anhängen
<apollo13> ich kann dir ne datei schicken die nen bild und nen zip ist
<dreamon> Schon gut, ich glaub dir das doch. 
<dreamon> apollo13, Ich sagt nur ich habe jetzt 2x die ersten 8Bytes abgeschnitten. und versucht zu entpacken.. und beide male → Error 44 : Unrecognized header : file cannot be decoded
<apollo13> warum 2x8 byte?
<dreamon> apollo13, Soll heißen, ich habe zweimal den gleichen vorgang gemacht. nur 8Byte abzuschneiden um sicher zu sein, das ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe.
<dreamon> Habe auch die Dateien nach Inhalt verglichen, nicht das ich zuviel abgeschnitten hätte.
<dreamon> ist aber nicht der Fall.. es sind genau 8bytes und der fehler ist immer noch da
<dreamon> apollo13, Aber du hast recht. lz4 hat keinen header. hmpf
<dreamon> apollo13, http://www.pasteall.org/pic/88603 -> Hier kannst du sehen das ich die ersten 8Bytes abgeschnitten habe (links original/rechts 8Byte weniger)
<kubine> dreamon: Title: PasteAll.org - compare.png (at www.pasteall.org)
<apollo13> dreamon: ok, aber wie gesagt, so spannend find ich das problem jetzt nicht, dass ich mir den source code deines lz4 tools durchlese, du kannst mir die datei schicken wenn du willst, aber abgesehen davon ist das für mich erledigt ;)
<dreamon> apollo13, Ok
<dreamon> apollo13, Ok, habs nun entpackt und importiert.. Lesezeichen wieder da.
<dreamon> apollo13, das script hier hats rausgerissen -> http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?p=14111285#p14111285
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Reading "jsonlz4" bookmarkbackup files mozillaZine Forums (at forums.mozillazine.org)
<bekks> Wie ich vor einigen Tagen bereits sagte ;)
<dreamon_mobil> Richtig. Aber bei deinem Script hatte ich einen Fehler bekommen.. und ich bin eingeschlafen und kam alleine nicht mehr weiter
<bekks> Ich nannte Dir überhaupt kein Script.
<dreamon_mobil> Einen link.. 
<bekks> Der eine generelle Vorgehensweise beschrieb. Komprimiertes JSON auspacken, dann importieren.
<dreamon_mobil> Ja.. als Lösung War dieses Script. . Und das meldete einen fehler
<bekks> In dem Link stand doch bereits in den Kommentaren dass das Script ein Problem hat?
<bekks> Hast Du wieder nur Copy&Paste gemacht? :)
<dreamon_mobil> Zum abtippen War ich zu faul.😊irgend eine Funktion würde nicht unterstützt werden (OS. )
<bekks> PPEE.
<dreamon_mobil> Egal. Als das entpackten json importieren wollte .. dauerte das 5 Minuten. Dachte Firefox spinnt.. merkwürdig dass das so lange dauert
<bekks> Wie gross war die Entpackte JSON Datei denn?
<dreamon_mobil> 202KB
<dreamon_mobil> Jsonlz4 77kb
<dreamon_mobil> Ppee? 
<bekks> Persönliches Pech Eines Einzeln.
<dreamon_mobil> Lol
<dreamon> verwende hier xchat. Aber das loggt sich nicht mehr automatisch ein. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11351280/ -> Muß jedesmal manuell einloggen. 
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> xchat ist doch tot, aktualisier mal auf hexchat :=
<DerProfessor> Außerdem gibt es schon laengst XChat 2.8.8
<dreamon> apollo13, Ok.. jetzt muß ich nur noch mein Passwort herausfinden. 
<Kotstulle> Hallo ubuntu :) ich hab ein problem mit dem verbinen laptop->Tv über hdmi, sobald ich den hdmi stecker einstecke komm ich in ubuntu auf Anmelde bildschirm (wird sowohl auf laptop als auch tv angezeigt) wenn ich mich versuch einzuloggen dauerts eine kurze zeit bildschirm wird schwarz, und dann bin ich wieder auf den anmelde bildschrim. Wenn ich in den NVIDIA xserver settings im PRIME profil "intel (power saving mode)" auswähl funkt
<Kotstulle> ioniert alles einwandfrei, und mein Desktop wird auf dem tv angezeigt. Allerdings ist das keine lösung kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegen könnte das?
<dadrc> klingt erstmal so, als würde dein x abstürzen
<dadrc> guck mal in der ~/.xsession-errors und in /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Kotstulle> nach was soll ich da konkret suchen? aus den log datein werde ich nicht wirklich schlau ^^ 
<dadrc> Dann pack die mal in einen Pastebin (zB paste.ubuntu.com) und gib uns die Links, dann können wir mal gucken
<Kotstulle> Xorg.1.log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353564/ und .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/11353573/
<kubine> Kotstulle: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> meh, nichts spannendes drin
<dadrc> ich mein, nach den anstecken geht die session aus, aber wieso, steht nicht bei
<Kotstulle> erst seit dem ich auf ubuntu 15.04 geupdate hab gehts nicht mehr, ich hab nach dem update auch bumblebee und die nvidia-331-updates neu installiert da optirun und primusrun nicht mehr funktioniert haben. jetzt läuft der rechner so schnell wie noch nie aber lässt sich halt nicht mehr mit hdmi verbinden
<Kotstulle> was mich stutzig macht ist das ja ein bild angezeigt wird aber nur für den standart ubuntu login screen
<Kotstulle_> ok Problem gelöst, anstatt nvidia-331-updates hat es die nvidia 340-updates installiert hab jetzt die nvidia-346 installiert und alles läuft prima, hätte ich auch gleich mal ausprobieren können -.- danke trotzdem für den support :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-26
<Krom> wie war nochmal der offtopic channel?
<DerProfessor_> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<wabuo> Hey ho, gibt es eine Möglichkeit vor dem starten und nach dem beenden eines Programmes einen Befehl auszuführen?
<stevieh> wabuo: du kannst nen wrapper script aussenrum bauen.
<wabuo> stevieh: miste hatte gehofft da gibts ne Standard Lösung =)
<stevieh> das ist ne Standard Lösung.
<stevieh> weg isser.
<LupusE> moin
<jokrebel> ich bekomme (14.04.2 mit unity) xkill nicht auf eine Tastenkombination so gelegt, dass das auch klappt. Früher war sowas kein Problem. Jemand Tipps dazu?
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors
<jokrebel> dadrc: Keinerlei Einträge in der .xsession-errors seit längerem. Wenn ich in den Tastatureinstellungen bei den Tastarutkürzel xkill anlege wird das auch angenommen. Aber Egal welche noch so ausgefallene Tastenkombination ich dann hinten angebe/eingebe - wenn ich diese dann drücke, wird der Cursor nicht zu dem "x" das kommt, wenn ich es aus dem Terminal heraus aufrufe. Früher war das genau über diesen
<jokrebel> Weg (und die althergebrachte Kombination "STRG+ALT+ESC") völlig problemlos, jetzt geht es nichtmal mit exotischen anderen Kombinationen.
<jokrebel> Ah! ESC darf wohl nicht mehr mit im Spiel sein? Wenn ich STRB+ALT+SUPER und noch nen Buchstaben hinterlege klappt es. Hmmmm
<pidvib> hallo, kann "defekter" Ram oder "defekte Festplatte" blue-screen bei installation auslösen?
<k1l> klar. bei einer windows installation. ubuntu hat keinen bluescreen :)
<pidvib> ja um ubuntu/linux zu bekommen,muss ich erstmal windows haben 
<k1l> naja, du brauchst halt nur irgend einen rechner um das ubuntu.iso zu laden und auf einen usb stick oder eine dvd zu bringen.
<pidvib> mein notebook fujitsu siemens v5535 hat "Kernel panic" mit ubuntu 14.04 LTS 
<pidvib> nehmen wir an, festplatte defekt, ich kann doch linux auf einem anderen rechner installieren, dann festplatte raus in fujitsu computer rein tun, das geht oder?
<pidvib> ne ist blöd... dann teste ich ja nur, ob festplatte defekt ist oder nicht
<k1l> jo. aber du kannst auch mal gucken was genau für hardware verbaut ist und ob es da eh schon bekannte probleme gibt
<pidvib> :-(
<Anf> Guten Abend, wollte mal kurz fragen, weiß jemand, ob man auf einen Fujitsu E734 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ohne Probleme installieren kann, müssen welche Treiber nachinstalliert werden, oder läuft alles gleich ohne Probleme?
<xhoch3> Anf, in aller Regel habe ich mit Toshiba, Packard Bell und Acer immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht
<xhoch3> Sony, Fujitsu Siemens eher mau
<xhoch3> Lenovo ging auch fast immer gut. Natürlich kommt es immer auf das Modell an, aber gewisse Hersteller haben da schon eine Affinität zu Linux
<Anf> Vol Toshiba Acer usw. hab ich keine passenden Laptops gefunden, wie den E734 von Fujitsu
<pidvib> :-) abgesehen von meinem v5535 (problem mit grafik ubuntu), kann ich alle anderen siemens geräte mit ubuntu installieren , laufen sehr gut
<xhoch3> Anf, hast du den schon gekauft?
<xhoch3> ansonsten sag mir mal was du so brauchst
<Anf> Super, der E734 hat auch nichts besonderes wie eine zweite GPU oder änliches, nur der Finger Sensor macht mir sorgen bei dem E734
<Anf> Nein, noch nicht bestellt
<xhoch3> kannst du mir den Link geben?
<Anf> moment
<Anf> So was mit der Konfi, reicht mir voll aus: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lifebook+e734+vfye7340mxe51de/eqsqid/7f2f2320-ab03-4a13-983f-8a7e84434ca3
<kubine> Anf: Title: LIFEBOOK E734 VFY:E7340MXE51DE Notebook 13,3" FHD / i5-4210 / 8 GB / 256 GB SSD / Win 7+ 8.1 Pro / UMTS bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<xhoch3> sekunde ich guck mal
<xhoch3> hab eine ähnliche Ausstattung, 15" aber, 512er SSD
<xhoch3> Kostenpunkt ca. 1k
<xhoch3> 13,3" ist Pflicht?
<Anf> ok, der Fujitsu E734 gefällt mir voll, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich  Wlan und Finger Sensor zum laufen bekomme, weil Wlan und bluetooth ist von Intel.
<Anf> Ja, mehr als 13,3 brauch ich nicht, der 15,6 ist mir einfach zu groß
<xhoch3> ich hab von Acer den aus der Travelmate-Serie, beleuchtete Tastatur, Fingersensor, großes angenehmes Touchpad, gute Tastatur und matter Bildschirm
<xhoch3> und alles geht ootb, fingersensor weiß ich nicht, benutze ich nicht
<pidvib> wieviel % speed kann man durch SSD mit langsamer cpu gegenüber schneller cpu mit normal hd wettmachen?
<xhoch3> aber wlan, bt alles auf Anhieb
<xhoch3> und eins der wenigen Laptops, bei denen man die Festplatten an der Unterseite tauschen kann
<xhoch3> kostete ca. 700 €, hab dann noch 300 für ne 512er SSD investiert, top
<Anf> Welchen meinst du den, bei dem Fujitsu kann man das DVD Laufwerk auf einen zweiten Akku eine HHD tauchen
<xhoch3> mom
<xhoch3> den hab ich: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+travelmate+p455+mg+54214g50makk/eqsqid/63e98beb-828f-4990-b724-c98786c94e92
<kubine> xhoch3: Title: Acer TravelMate P455-MG-54214G50Makk Notebook 15,6" Full-HD i5-4210U 4GB 500GB Radeon HD 8450M Windows 7+8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<xhoch3> so, ich guck nochmal , es gibt noch nen 14er aus der Serie
<xhoch3> den mein ich: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/acer+notebooks/business/acer+travelmate+p645+tmp645+m+54218g25tkk
<kubine> xhoch3: Title: Acer Travelmate P645 TMP645-M-54218G25tkk Notebook 14" i5-4210U 8GB 256GB SSD Windows 7 + Windows 8.1 Full-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de (at www.notebooksbilliger.de)
<Anf> Der ist nicht schlecht, aber 15,6 und eine zweite externe GPu brauch ich einfach nicht, eine onBoard von Intel reicht aus, und 13,3 zoll finden man nur mit Intel GPU, was auch klar ist wegen dem kleinen platz
<xhoch3> ich glaube gpu oder nicht ist nicht das Problem, das macht den Braten nicht fett
<xhoch3> die schaltet sich eh ab, wenn nix zu tun ist
<xhoch3> das kleine Format macht noch 500 € plus
<Anf> Ja, klar, aber 13,3 zoll haben nur eine onBoard GPU meistens, wegen dem kleinen Platz
<xhoch3> guck mal der zweite Link, hat auch onboard
<Anf> ja, aber Acer weiß ich nicht, der von Fujitsu hat ja eigendlich das gleiche von Hardware drin, und Fujitsu kenne ich von nBekanten, das die Gut laufen halt aber nur mit Windoof, wie das mit Ubuntu ausschaut, weiß ich nicht
<Anf> der Fujitsu hat eine bestimmte Intel Wlan und BT Karte, kann man bei Ubuntu schauen, ob es für die einen Ubuntu treiber gibt, der läuft
<Anf> ?
<xhoch3> ja, das höre ich oft. Fakt ist aber, mein Toshiba hat den Adventskranz überlebt (deckel geschmolzen, Bildschirm geht noch), mein Packard Bell (=Acer) lief 3 Jahre problemslos und mit dem Travelmate bin ich jetzt auch hochzufrieden
<xhoch3> das 1 Jahr alte "Edel-"Sony vom Arbeitskollegen, da fallen die Tasten raus und beim Durchbiegen klickt das Trackpad
<Anf> Sonny hab ich auch nicht gemeint, ich spreche hier über den Fujitsu E 734
<xhoch3> Fujitsu Siemens wird en masse an Unis verkauft, die kriegen da gute Verträge denk ich
<xhoch3> ansonsten würd ich mir das Travelmate mal in natura anschauen, nicht die 400 Euro Einsteigerlaptops von Acer, davon reden wir nicht
<Anf> Der Fujitsu hat eine  Intel® Dual Band Wireless-N 7260 a/b/g/n Wlan Karte, kann man schauen ob die oofb läuft?
<xhoch3> google mal
<pidvib> ich nutzer hier grad eine alte fujitsu siemens S7110,ubuntu 14.04 perfekt
<Anf> Wieso soll ich den den Acer anschauen, wen der Fujitsu die gleiche Hardware hat, und ich weiß, das die Kisten mit Windoof Gut laufeen, also das die Hardware von Fujitsu Gut läuft
<xhoch3> weil ich einen Acer habe und dir sagen kann, dass meiner mit Ubuntu gut läuft
<xhoch3> sehr gut sogar
<pidvib> also ich habe sowohl aber/fujitsu mit ubuntu. alle laufen sehr gut , acer travelmate
<xhoch3> und davor hatte ich einen packard bell, was auch acer ist (aufgekauft), und da lief es auch perfekt
<xhoch3> was dich interessieren sollte ist nicht ob windoof läuft, das ist nochmal ne andere Sache
<Anf> klar, ich will wissen, ob Ubuntu auf der Kiste läuft, schon klar
<xhoch3> ich erleb das oft, die Leute sind sturköpfig und kaufen sich wider aller Vernunft einen Laptop, am Ende gibt es Probleme, dann ist Ubuntu doof :D
<xhoch3> ist ein Massenphänomen
<xhoch3> also wenn du jemanden kennst, der einen Laptop mit Ubuntu hat, dann frag diese Person am besten wie es läuft
<xhoch3> und dann kaufst du dir das gleiche Modell, todsicher die Methode
<xhoch3> oder du kaufst dir gleich einen dell, der mit ubuntu geliefert kommt
<Anf> Und was Bringt mir das, wen die Person bei dem Gut Ubuntu läuft einen 17 zoll Laptop benutzt, und ich einen 13,3 brauche?
<xhoch3> schau her: http://www.dell.com/de/unternehmen/p/xps-13-9343-laptop/pd?oc=bnx4313&model_id=xps-13-9343-laptop
<kubine> xhoch3: Title: XPS 13 Notebook mit randlosem Display | Dell Deutschland (at www.dell.com)
<Anf> Ja, die Dells hab ich mir angeschaut, die haben alle Touch, und ich Hasse Touch, vor allen bei Laptops
<xhoch3> ist optional
<xhoch3> Anf, der hat kein Touch
<xhoch3> der ist günstiger, flacher und sogar offiziell mit Ubuntu 14.04 supportet
<Anf> wie, oben steht doch mit Touch, ich hab Dell am Telefon und im Online Chat gefragt, die meinten nur mit Touch, wen es den ohne Touch gäben würde, hätte ich den schon benutzt :)
<xhoch3> nein, oben steht optional mit touch
<xhoch3> XPS 13 optional mit Touchscreen
<xhoch3> und das Ding hat noch nen besseren Prozessor als das Fujitsu Teil
<Anf> wieso das den?
<Anf> Ich finde den Dell CPU bisschen schwächer, die GPU ist bei dell aber besser, als bei Fujitsu
<xhoch3> die DELL cpu ist eine ganze generation weiter
<Anf> Ja, aber der Fujitsu hat einen i5 2 Kerne mit 2,6 und der Dell 2 Kerne  mit 2,3 GHz
<xhoch3> das ist nicht vergleichbar
<xhoch3> sagt nichts aus
<xhoch3> der Fujitsu hat einen i5 VIERTE generation
<Anf> ja, ok stimmt auch
<xhoch3> nur Taktraten innerhald der gleichen Generation sind vergleichbar
<Anf> ich weiß vieles, aber das mit diesen Intel CPUs hab ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht drauf, das ich die vergleichen kann und sagen kann, welche besser sind
<xhoch3> Anf, ok, ich muss schlagen, morgen zur Arbeit. Vertrau der warmen Empfehlung eines Informatikers und nimm nicht den Fujitsu
<xhoch3> schlafen lol*
<xhoch3> leistungsmäßig wird der DELL etwas schneller sein
<Anf> Und wieso nicht den Fujitsu
<Anf> aus welchen Grund jetzt?
<xhoch3> weil das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schlechter ist
<Anf> alles klar, Vielen Dank
<xhoch3> und du zusätzlich beim DELL 100% weißt dass alles geht
<Anf> der Dell hab dafür keinen DVD LW
<Anf> was jetzt aber nicht GANZ schlimm ist
<xhoch3> USB DVD Laufwerk
<Anf> :)
<xhoch3> =)
<Anf> Alles Klar, Vielen Dank dir :)
<xhoch3> kp, gute nacht!
<Anf> G8
<penni> Hallo zusammen!
<penni> Würde gerne League of Legends in Windows 7 spielen, welches ich in einer Virutal Box installiert habe. Nun kommt aber der Fehler: :"Ein unbekannter DirectX- Fehler ist aufgetreten, sodass Lol nicht gestartet werden kann. Bitte versichere dich, dass deine Grafikkarte die neuesten Grafiktreiber des Herstellers einsetzt"
<penni> Leider kann ich aber die Grafikkarte nicht updaten, da VirtualBox ja eine emuliert. Ist es trotzdem möglich, das Spiel zu spielen? Die 2D und 3D Beschleunigung habe ich bereits in der VirtualBox aktiviert
<nagetier> penni, das wird ohne Weiteres nicht funktionieren. "virtualbox grafikkarte durchreichen" könnte dich weiter informieren.
<k1l> hattest du die 3d schon aktiviert bei der installation der vm?
<nagetier> penni, oder "virtualbox vga passthrough"
<penni> k1l, nein eben gerade erst und dann neugestartet
<penni> k1l, hat das einen Grund?
<k1l> penni: evtl ist das das problem
<penni> k1l: Also hätte ich direkt bei der Installation den Haken setzen sollen?
<k1l> wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung haben vor der installation des gast OS
<penni2> k1l, ok, ich könnte ja Windows nochmal neu installieren
<penni2> k1l: Oder gibt es noch andere Alternativen?
<k1l> penni2: k.a. ich spiele nicht mit win in vbox.
<penni2> k1l: Spielst du denn? Wenn ja, wie? Dualboot? Wine?
<k1l> dualboot. aber auch nur sehr gelegentlich
<penni2> k1l, naja, alles klar, danke! Ich schaue mal, was ich wie mache
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-27
<Anf> Hallo, wollte mal Fragen, weiß vielleicht jemand, ob Ubuntu OOfB auf den aktuellen Apple Macbook Pros laufen? Finde im Netz nichts darüber.
<dadrc> Ich brauch für mein x250 und Suspend wohl 'nen 4er Kernel … gibt's den irgendwo mit Ubuntupatches oder muss ich Mainline nehmen?
<ppq> dadrc, hab hier auch einen 4er mainline aus dem kernel-ppa, vermisse nichts, läuft alles wie es soll.. *schulterzuck*
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> Ich hätte nur irgendwie gerne automatische Updates.
<ask4help> hallo
<LupusE> moin
<dfuchs> Guten Abend allerseits! Ich wollte mal in Euren geballten Wissenstopf reinhalten :) - Setup: Telekom DSL Modem (als Modem), Ubuntu Rechner mit 4 NICs baut per NIC1 eine PPPoE Verbindung auf, und an NIC2 haengt eine Windows Workstation. Dann stumpf iptables nat. Wenn ich auf der Ubuntu Kiste einen Speedtest mache (python package per pip, "speedtest-cli") erreiche ich perfekte Werte. Mache ich das ganze von der Windows Moehre, ist der Upload 
<Robert_Zenz> dfuchs, gibt ein Zeichen Limit im IRC.
<Robert_Zenz> dfuchs, kam nicht alles an.
<jokrebel> ...was ein guter Client umbrechen würde
<dfuchs> Robert_Zenz: Oh, sorry. bis wo kam ich denn an? :)
<Fuchs> ist der Upload
<dfuchs> jokrebel: irssi, haette gedacht der kann das :/
<Fuchs> sind 512 Zeichen, inkl. Protokolloverhead 
<dfuchs> ... ist der Upload super, aber der Download ca. ein Viertel. Irgendwelche Ideen wie ich hier weiter analysieren/fixen kann?
<dfuchs> Sorry
<dfuchs> In Zahlen: von der Ubuntu Box: 45/8Mbps (ist ne 50/10Mbps Leitung, von daher OK), auf der Windows Box 12/8Mbps
<Robert_Zenz> dfuchs, und du kannst Windows als Fehlerquelle ausschlieszen?
<dfuchs> Robert_Zenz: :) - zumindest in Teilen. Wenn ich den Windows-Rechner direkt an das Kabelmodem haenge (Modem als Router, mit DHCP), erreiche ich vollen Durchsatz
<dfuchs> Ich habe irgendwie die Vermutung dass ich an der MTU drehen muss, aber irgenwie ergibt das alles noch keinen Sinn fuer mich.
<dfuchs> Ich habe auf der Ubuntu Moehre die Interfaces em1 (da haengt das DSL-Modem dran), em2 (internes Netz, haengt direkt der Windows-Rechner dran), und ppp0 (die PPPoE Verbindung). Die Frage ist, auf welchem Interface sollte ich welche MTU setzen?
<dfuchs> ich habe mal mit den MTU Werten auf ppp0 rumgespielt, und immer danach nen speedtest laufen lassen. Egal was ich dort setze, der Speed bleibt konstant gleich
<nagetier> dfuchs, die Verbindung zwischen em2 und dem Windows Rechner, sind das 1GBit NICs?
<nagetier> (da am Linux Rechner alles ok ist, würde ich dort gar nichts verändern)
<nagetier> jedenfalls nicht an em1 und ppp0
<Guest25534> hallo, kann mir jemand bei einer uefi + luks installation helfen? secure boot ist deaktiviert, die installation läuft nie ohne fehler durch
<Guest25534> wenn ich die partition selber anlege kommen fehler wegen der efi partition, jetzt nachdem die partition automatisch angelegt wurde kommt "Das Paket »grub-efi-amd64-signed« konnte nicht in /target/ installiert werden. Ohne den GRUB-Bootloader wird das installierte System nicht booten."
<Anf> Guten Abend, wollte mal kurz nachfragen, weiß jemand, ob man auf den Macbook Pro von Apple Ubuntu zum laufen bekommen kann? 
<_moep_> Anf: ungenauer gehts nicht?
<k1l_> "ja"
<Anf> Ich möchte mir einen neus Notebook zulegen, da ich auf dem Notebook vor habe mit Ubuntu zu arbeiten, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob man auf den Neuen MacbookPro Retina 13 zoll 2015 Ubuntu zum laufen bekommt?
<stevieh> Anf: ist das nicht perlen vor die Säue?
<Anf> stevieh: Was meinst Du? 
<stevieh> einem armen überteuerten Mac ein Linux aufdrücken.
<apache_napf> hi, kann mir jemand im bezug zu apache2 weiterhelfen? ich komme mit modrewrite bzw dem logging nicht zurecht
<Anf> Ich finde einfach keine alternative zu dem Macbook Pro in 13 Zoll, und was ist daran so schlimm, wen mir die Hardware von Appel gefällt und ich am besten mit Linux Arbeite?
<apache_napf> *** Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)? 
<apache_napf> liegt das an .de?
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-28
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal nachfragen, Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für Ubuntu, und mir wurde hier, das Dell XPS 13 empfohlen, jetzt hab ich auf der Seite von Dell 2 gleiche XPS 13 gefunden, aber für unterschiedliche Preisen, weiß einer vielleicht, wo hier in den beiden oberen Notebooks der Unterschied ist?
<Anf> http://www.dell.com/de/unternehmen/p/xps-laptops?~ck=bt#!facets=40189~0~196669,65235~0~399477,41103~0~199306&p=1&overrides=
<kubine> Anf: Title: XPS Notebooks, Tablets & Ultrabooks | Dell Deutschland (at www.dell.com)
<Guest53433> hi, mein gparted unter ubuntu 14.04 hat sich aufgehangen nachdem ich eine neue partitionstabelle erstellt und eine partition mit fat32 erstellt habe und auf überprüfen geklickt habe. ich vermute, dass meine microSD karte defekt ist aber warum hängt sich gparted dann auf?
<dadrc> Anf, Vor-Ort-Service
<Anf> Jetzt sehe ich es auch, vielen Dank, weil die Hardware ist ja gleich
<dadrc> Guest53433, wahrscheinlich hing da ein Schreib- oder Lesezugriff, dann kann das schon mal so aussehen, als wär die Anwendung abgestürzt
<Guest53433> ja, das ist bei so gui programmen oft so. ich frage mich, wieso das nicht geändert wird, weil ich hatte schon in der vergangenheit auch unter ubuntu 12.04 und früher auch solche probleme mit usb-sticks z.b.
<Anf> Eine kleine Frage hab ich noch, ich hab den XPS 13 mit einen I5 und einem i7 gesehen, der mit i5 wird gleich mit Ubuntu geliefert, und der i7 ist mit Windows 8 hat aber Support von Dell für Ubuntu, beide haben Full HD Display Matt, also kein QHD+ Touch Display, den ich auch nicht möchte. Die frage ist halt, i5 5200U oder I7 5500U?
<Guest53433> und meine cpu wird überlastet die ganze zeit. gpartedbin steht bei 100% unter top
<dadrc> Anf, musst du wissen, funktionieren werden wohl beide mit Ubuntu.
<Anf> Dell hat Support für beide XPS 13, egal ob er gleich mit Ubuntu von Dell kommt, oder man man den mit Windows 8 nimmt und selber Ubuntu installiert, laufen werden beide, aber ich weiß halt nicht, wie das bei Intel mit diesen bezeichnungen ist, früher war immer desto mehr GHZ desto Besser, Heute spielt auch die Generation und der Cash usw. alles mit
<dadrc> Anf, besser ist der i7 schon, aber halt auch deutlich teurer. Musst du wissen, ob's dir den Aufpreis wert ist. 
<Anf> Klar, sind ca, 150 Euro aufpreis, dafür 1MB mehr Cash und 0,4 GHz mehr
<_moep_> *cache
<_moep_> die € sind cash ;)
<ub_umstieg> Guten abend Kann ich ermitteln ob die eth0 eine Gb karte ist
<_moep_> einbauen
<Anf> Ich hab bloß nur das eine Modell von Dell gefunden, was eine Gute Hardware hat und wirklich mit Ubuntu laufen wird, hab auch überlegt, mir das Apple Macbook Pro zu holen, aber ich weiß bis jetzt immer noch nicht, ob man auf dem Apple Macbook Pro Ubuntu zum laufen bekommt
<ub_umstieg> ok habs sudo ethtool eth0 
<ub_umstieg> hier wird leider kein 1000mB angeboten 
<musca> Anf:  i5 ist schon ein Prozessor der Oberklasse
<Anf> Das ist klar, die Frage ist halt, ob man lieber jetzt die 150 Euro lieber investiert, befor man sich dan später ärgert, und sagt hätte ich doch ..
<_moep_> Anf: der chip kam erst im ersten quartal 2015 raus
<musca> spende die 150€ einfach an ein Opensource-Projekt Deiner Wahl, dann hast Du was nützliches damit getan.
<Anf> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, die Dell XPS 13 CPUs haben eine bezeichnung mit U am Ende, was heißt U am Ende, weil es gibt noch M HQ MQ usw. Ist der I7 5600U ein normaler Prozessor, oder einer von den Mobilen CPU, wie soll man das verstehen?
<Frickelpit> undervolt
<dadrc> Fast
<Frickelpit> Anf: Intel hat eine sehr gute Doku zu deren Produkten, einfach mal den Namen in die Suchmaschine schmeißen. http://ark.intel.com/de/products/85215/Intel-Core-i7-5600U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-3_20-GHz
<Anf> Ja die kenne ich, da gibt es viele Infos, aber ich meine halt, wen man jetzt den selben I7 5600U hat, aber nicht mit U am ende sondern mit HQ z.B währe der dan besser oder schlechter? Das meine Ich
<Frickelpit> Anf: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Core-i-Serie
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Intel-Core-i-Serie – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Frickelpit> besonders -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Core-i-Serie#Buchstabenanh.C3.A4ngsel
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Intel-Core-i-Serie – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<musca> Anf:  in kleinen flachen Gehäusen will man unbedingt jede Abwärme vermeiden
<Anf> Das ist klar, aber wen man jetzt den I7 5600u mit 2 Kerne 2,6GhZ nimmt, und einen anderen i7 mit 2,6 GHZ aber mit z.B HQ am Ende, währe der dan besser? Oder wie kann man das verstehen, das man CPS mit verschiedener Generation NICHT vergleichen kann, hab ich nur mal gehört, aber was diese Enderungenbetrifft, hab ich keine Ahnung
<Anf> ok, Haswell ist die 4. Generation und Bordwell die 5.Generation, habs gerade gelesen. Heißt es, den ich einen I7 mit 2,6 GHz habe mit 5.Generation und einen I7 mit auch 2,6 GHZ aber der 4.Generation, kann man sagen, das der von der 5.Generation besser ist
<Guest53433> soll ich gparted killen? mit xkill?
<musca> Anf:  Broadwell spart nun noch mehr Strom, wenn er nichts tut (weniger Leckströme), andererseits willst Du ja die ganze Zeit lieber fettere CPUs, die mehr verbrauchen und den Lüfter lauter heulen lassen.
<musca> Anf:   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel-Broadwell-Mikroarchitektur
<kubine> musca: Title: Intel-Broadwell-Mikroarchitektur – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Anf> ok, Super, Ich hab gedacht, wen ich den I7 5600U nehme, das das schon der Massive CPU ist, das Heißt aber, das der Boardwell, also der I7 5600U ein Stromsparender CPU ist.
<Guest53433> hab jetzt mit xkill die gui oberfläche von gparted gekillt aber laut top läuft gpartedbin mit 100% cpu auslastung weiter. was soll ich machen?
<jokrebel> Guest53433: Warum hast Du denn GParted nicht normal beendet?
<jokrebel> Dann hätte es die Chance gehabt, die benutzten Prozesse vorher ordentlich zu beenden.
<koegs> ANF: der Dell XPS 13 läuft gut, hab ich selber hier, performance ist top
<koegs> mit dem i5 und nachträglich die Broadcom WLAN Karte gegen eine Intel getauscht
<Guest53433> wie ich oben schrieb, gparted ist hängengeblieben und ich konnte es nicht per gui beenden
<Guest53433> mich stört das verhalten bei gparted wenn ein usb-stick oder microSD defekt ist, dann hängt es sich auf und das ist schon seit jahren so. frag mich wieso die programmierer das nicht ändern, weil das stört die user sicherlich
<jokrebel> *kopfschüttel* bei defekter Hardware muss man sich doch nicht wundern wenn das ein Programm (GUI oder nicht!) aus dem Tritt bringen kann. Machst Du Dir das nicht ein bisschen einfach sowas dann ersthaft den Programmierern anlasten zu wollen?
<jokrebel> Neu starten und gut. 
<jokrebel> Gute Nacht allseits
<Guest53433> das schon, aber man könnte doch eine abhandlung einbauen, dass eine meldung erscheint bei defekter hardware anstatt sich aufzuhängen
<Guest53433> defekte hardware( indem fall defekte microsd karte) kommt sicherlich oft vor bei billigangeboten. nun ja wie auch immer. bin weg
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-29
<jogglenut> weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört oder in den off-topic channel, ich frag einfach mal hinein^^
<jogglenut> sollte man bei der nutzung ubuntu's mit einer optimus-nvidia-grafikkarte eher den nouveau oder proprietären treiber verwenden?
<jogglenut> momentan ist als default-treiber nouveau aktiviert, allerdings wird der aktuelle 346...binary-treiber angeboten
<Fuchs> in meinen Augen will man, sobald man auch nur irgend etwas mit OpenGL macht, den proprietaeren
<Fuchs> aber schau halt was fuer Dich besser laeuft 
<jogglenut> Fuchs: die frage ist ja eher wie ausgereift die automatische umschaltung zwischen intel-apu und nvidia
<Fuchs> Angeblich gut, ich habe das bei mir schlicht deaktiviert, weil ich es fuer unnoetig betrachte 
<jogglenut> ahh also hat sich dort was getan und man muss nicht mehr jedes einzelnes programm das darauf zugreifen soll per "optirun" starten?
<Fuchs> Ja
<jogglenut> ich denke dann werde ich den proprietären mal testen, insbesondere der "idle-verbrauch" wird mich interessieren ob es da größere diskrepanzen zwischen nouveau&proprietär gibt bei nichtbenutzung
<Fuchs> jogglenut: nvidia hat dafuer den powermizer, der die Karte runtertaktet. Wenn das nicht reicht: Coolbits Option setzen, dann kannst Du die Karte in nvidia-settings noch untertakten 
<jogglenut> Fuchs: worin besteht der unterschied zwischen "nvidia-346.59" und "nvidia-346.59-updates"?
<Fuchs> da bin ich als nicht-ubuntuler ueberfragt, nimmt den, welcher Dir die Treiberverwaltung empfiehlt 
<jogglenut> Fuchs: reboot&test... vielen dank! :)
<jugglenut> Fuchs: Also eine automatische Abschaltung konnte ich nicht feststellen, der verbrauch stieg bei mir zudem von 12W im Idle auf ~23W, nach auswahl des intel-treibers samt
<jugglenut> *im nvidia-tool samt ab/anmeldung wieder bei 10-12w
<jugglenut> im stationärbetrieb zwar nicht die rede wert, aber mobil schon ein unterschied
<Fuchs> Interessant ... aber gut, wenn Du kein OpenGL brauchst, dann nutz den Intel  *schulterzuck*
<Fuchs> jap 
<Fuchs> das ist zu viel
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, das liesse sich sicher runterbekommen, ich bin hier definitiv bei unter 20  (thinkpad t430) 
<jugglenut> Fuchs: hier steckt ein i7-quad drin, der braucht verbraucht halt :)
<Fuchs> Sollte dann aber ja nicht von der GPU abhaengig sein 
<Fuchs> nun gut, dann nimm Intel, wenn Dir das von Leistung her reicht ist ja okay :) 
<jugglenut> gut hingegen finde ich das bei auswahl der nvidia-gpu wirklich alles über die nvidia-gpu zu laufen zu scheint, kein nerviges herumgefummel samt optirun
<Fuchs> i.d.R. haengt der Output eh an der Intelkarte und nvidia wird nur durchgeschleift, also kannst Du einfach "nur" den intel aktiv lassen 
<Fuchs> ja, das wurde verbessert 
<jugglenut> da kann man im zweifel steam ja mal nen versuch geben^^
<Fuchs> Jap :) 
<jugglenut> Fuchs: gibts anwendungen die deutlich von der nvidia-cpu profitieren würden im normalen betrieb (außer games etc..), ist beim browsen ein erheblicher unterschied bemerkbar (bei verwendung von html5 statt flash)?
<Fuchs> jugglenut: Video in der Theorie wegen vdpau, also wenn Du irgendwelche BluRays oder sonstiges hochaufloesendes Zeugs schaust, das entlastet die CPU 
<Fuchs> alles andere ... ein bisschen, aber in meinen Augen vernachlaessigbar
<jugglenut> bis auf programme die auf cuda-processing zugreifen könnten (und da fallen mir unter linux nicht zu viele ein) und games sehe ich keine großen unterschiede :)
<Fuchs> jo, wenn Du das nicht brauchst, dann passt das :) 
<jugglenut> gut dann läuft das ding, danke nochmal :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<oxymor00n> ich hab eine Frage: Ich arbeite mit IntelliJ, auf nem Laptop mit externem Monitor. Wenn in IntelliJ der Debugger anspringt, wechselt das Fenster auf das Laptop display. Das nervt ziemlich, weil ich's dann jedes mal wieder auf den großen Schirm ziehen muss. Hat wer ne Idee an welcher Schraube ich da drehen könnte? Ubuntu 15.04 mit Standard Unity Oberfläche
<sdx23> oxymor00n: liegt vermutlich daran, welcher Monitor als "primary" gesetzt ist.
<oxymor00n> sdx23: jo hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. kann ich das beeinflussen?
<sdx23> oxymor00n: klar. In xrandr beispielsweise. Welches GUI-Tool das unter 15.04 tut, weiss ich nicht.
<sdx23> arandr kann's vmtl auch
<sdx23> davon ab: 15.04 ist in #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<sdx23> eh, hu. Quatsch, natürlich nicht.
<sdx23> aber hier ist Doku: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/display-dual-monitors.html
<kubine> sdx23: Title: Connect an external monitor to your laptop (at help.ubuntu.com)
<oxymor00n> thx ich probier das mal. wobei das das problem halt auch nur halb löst, ich versteh nicht ganz warum der das fenster überhaupt verschiebt. aber da müsst man jetzt wahrscheinlich nachforschen was intellij beim umschalten in debug macht
<oxymor00n> sdx23: ne hilft auch nix. Externer Monitor ist jetzt primary(DP1 connected primary 2560x1440+3200+0), trotzdem mved es das Fenster wieder auf's Laptop Panel.
<sdx23> oxymor00n: intellij neugestartet? Wenn das auch nicht hilft, selbiges Programm verfluchen ;)
<oxymor00n> sdx23: Jo hab ich. Ich vermut mal da is n Bug irgend wo. Ich glaub er versucht das Fenster zu raisen, aber da es auf nem anderen Workspace liegt läuft da was schief
<oxymor00n> sdx23: Nö IntelliJ is super. Mal abgesehen davon kann ich ohne dem Ding meine Arbeit nicht machen
<sdx23> oxymor00n: bei passendem Windowmanager kannst du über den ggf. was erzwingen. Ggf. auch mittels devilspie
<oxymor00n> Mh ich glaub ich wechsel eh wieder auf i3, mal kucken wie es da ist. Hab bloß den Rechner erst kurz und mit Ubuntu keine Erfahrung (is der XPS 13 der mit Ubuntu geliefert wird)
<juggernut> Mahlzeit hat sich was in nautilus&/seahorse geändert das in nautilus nun kein kontextmenu mehr vorhanden ist zum verifizieren von signaturdateien?
<koegs> oxymor00n: notfalls hier auf Freenode #xps13 besuchen :)
<oxymor00n> koegs: ah. thx :)
<dAnjou> yo, wie kann ich zwei befehle mit demselben argument ausführen, sodass ich das argument nur einmal eingeben muss?
<dAnjou> irgendwie mit variablen
<dAnjou> und wieso gibt `FOO=23 echo $FOO` bei mir nix aus?
<dAnjou> hmm, das geht `export FOO=23 ; echo $FOO`
<dAnjou> dachte es ging vllt auch ohne export
<David1977> kommt vielleicht auf die Shell an?!
<David1977> welche nutzt du?
<dAnjou> bash und zsh
<oxymor00n> denk hat eher mit der reihenfolge dder variablen-substitution zu tun
<dAnjou> oxymor00n: jo
<oxymor00n> FOO=23; echo $FOO z.B. geht
<dAnjou> hmm
<David1977> eben...das sollte eigentlich gehen
<dAnjou> geht auch
<David1977> ansonsten ein kleines script schreiben....irgendwie sowas wie: http://pastebin.com/Xsv1yKcC
<kubine> David1977: Title: #!/bin/bash befehl 1 $1 $2...$n befehl 2 $1 $2...$n - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<David1977> und das script dann mit den entsprechenden Argumenten starten
<David1977> keine Ahnung ob das funktioniert...kann es gerae nicht testen ;)
<dAnjou> soviel aufwand wollt ich dann auch nich betreiben ;)
<dAnjou> aber danke euch
<David1977> ist doch nicht viel aufwand....
<David1977> ist in ner Minute erledigt
<dAnjou> David1977: is alles relativ
<David1977> jo
<David1977> das stimmt ;)
<dAnjou> ich muss ne datei anlegen, das zeug reinschreiben, abspeichern
<David1977> kommt halt drauf an, wie oft du den/die Befehle/Argumente benötigst
<dAnjou> eben
<dAnjou> zwei handvoll mal
<David1977> anssonsten "pfeil nach oben drücken" "pos1" drücken und Befehl ändern :D
<dAnjou> eben
<dAnjou> das reicht mir ja schon
<dAnjou> ich wollt das argument nur nich immer 2mal ändern
<David1977> ich habe mir fürs scripten ein kleines script geschrieben welches ich dann immer aufrufe. Eines, das einen Editor öffnet, ich das script schreiben kann und dann nach dem abspeichern das script ausführbar macht und fertig. Geht dann alles noch schneller ;)
<sdx23> alt + .
<David1977> und das macht was?
<sdx23> das letzte Argument wieder einfügen.
<PachiriSuu> servus
<Anf> Guten Tag, möchte mal fragen, Ich suche mir ein Neues Notebook zum benutzen mit Ubuntu, jetzt wurde mir hier das Dell XPS 13 empfohlen, Dell gibt bei dem XPS 13 Support für Ubuntu und für Windows 8, Dell gibt aber kein Support für Windows 7. Jetzt die frage, gibt es möglichkeiten, für das Dell XPS 13 Treiber für Windows 7 zu finden, weil ich möchte auf dem Dell XPS 13 Ubuntu und Win7 nutzen?
<koegs> Anf: bestimmt, aber das gehört hier nicht her, entweder #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder #xps13
<Anf> ok, ich wusste jetzt nur über den Chennel hier, weitere Channels waren mir nicht bekannt, Vielen Dank
<stevieh> wie ist nochmal die notation in nem script, was in ne Datei zu schreiben? 
<stevieh> echo >> foo until EOF oder so
<oxymor00n> cat <<EOF > /tmp/foo
<oxymor00n> heredoc is das google stichwort
<stevieh> merci
<oxymor00n> wobei in nem skript kannste auch cat "blabla" > /tmp/foo machen, glaub man kann da auch Zeilenumbrüche verwenden
<oxymor00n> echo "blabla", nicht cat...
<geser> echo -e "foo\nbar\nbaz" >> /tmp/foo
<geser> aber für mehr als paar Zeilen ist ein heredoc einfacher zu lesen als ein echo mit \n oder wo sich das schließende " ein paar Zeilen später findet
<Anf> Wollte noch mal kurz nachfragen, wie kann man auf dieser Seite, einen neuen Tap für einen anderen Channel öffnen?
<phillip> Anf: /join #channel-name
<k1l> Anf: so oft wie du im irc bist lohnt sich doch ein irc client
<jokrebel> Anf: Das hängt von Deinem IRC-Client ab und hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. Meist öffnet sich bei "/join #meintollerneuerkanal" dieser gewünschte zusätzliche Tab.
<Anf> "/join #Name funktioniert
<Anf> welche irc Cliente gibt es den, ich benutze jetzt die seite webchat.freenode.net
<stevieh> ich nehm pidgin
<k1l> !irc | Anf 
<k1l> !irc > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<k1l> für das normale ubuntu eigenet sich xchat oder der nachfolger hexchat
<Anf> Alles klar, vielen Dank Euch
<reqq456> ich benutze weechat
<subz3r0> irssi ftw!
 * nils_2 nutzt weechat :-)
<t4nk004> Guten Nabend
<t4nk004> Vielleicht hat einer eine Lösung für mich, ich versuche es mal zu schildern.
<t4nk004> Ich möchte gerne, das Ubuntu nur dann in den hibernate Modus geht, wenn die LAN-Geschwindigkeit unter zB 20kb/s ist und der Prozessor unter einem bestimmten Prozentwert bei der Auslastung sinkt. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht wo ich ansetzen soll. Evtl cronjobs?
<jokrebel> t4nk004: Du willst Suspend händisch ausführen, aber das soll nur passieren wenn die erwähnten Grenzwerte "passen"?
<t4nk004> Zweiteres. Also der Rechner soll im Prinzip ständig überwachen ob diese Grenzwerte gerade nicht unterschritten werden und somit hibernation verhindern. Ähnlich dem script bei Windows 7 "nosleep".
<t4nk004> Sry hatte oder statt aber gelesen :)
<t4nk004> jokrebel: Das soll automatisiert passieren.
<jokrebel> t4nk004: Schätze mal da müsste man ein script bauen, mit dem man den suspend-Befehl ausführen lässt, aber vorher die entsprechenden vorgegeben Bedingungen überprüfen lässt. Wär vielleicht ein Thema für #bash oder #script
<t4nk004> jokrebel: Die entsprechenden channels sind hier auf dem server?
<dem-riesen-sein-> Hallo zusammen
<t4nk004> Hi
<jokrebel> t4nk004: Ja - für bash gibts glaub ich sogar auch nen Deutschsprachigen #bash-de
<dem-riesen-sein-> Ich habe folgendes Problem Nachdem ich auf unserem Wohnzimmer Laptop (über den wir unter anderem auch Filme auf den Fernseher gespielt haben) Vista gegen Ubuntu ersetzt habe scheint der Fernseher (Medion HDTV) kein Signal mehr zu empfangen.
<dem-riesen-sein-> Ich suche seid geraumer Zeit nach einer Lösung bin allerdings noch nicht fündig geworden daher versuche ich es jetzt endlich mit dem Forum ;)
<dem-riesen-sein-> Wichtig zu erwähnen ist, denke ich, das der Laptop den Fernseher zu erkennen scheint rANGR und Arangr zeigen ihn an. Unter der Liveumgebung aus der heraus ich Ubuntu instalierte war alles Wunderbar! Will heissen dort wurde mir der HDTV als zusätzlicher Monitor dargestellt und ich hatte meine helle Freude.
<dem-riesen-sein-> Nach der instalation allerdings nicht mehr...
<dem-riesen-sein-> Ich muss es wahrscheinlich nicht extra dazu sagen allerdings wäre es toll antworten zu bekommen die ich als Laie verstehe ;)
<dem-riesen-sein-> Habe das Problem schon im Forum geschrieben Unter ubuntuusers.de › Forum › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › HDTV empfängt kein Signal obwohl er erkannt wird
<dem-riesen-sein-> Da sind auch die Ausgabe von xrandr eingefüfgt ausserdem angaben zu Grafikkarte und Treiber
<t4nk004> jokrebel: Vielen Dank, das war schon eine große Hilfe, ich lasse die Frage trotzdem hier nochmal im "Raum" stehen. ;)
<jokrebel> t4nk004: Klar, kein Problem. Nur ist halt in passenderen Kanälen die hilfreiche Trefferquote sicher höher.
<t4nk004> Stimmt, ich versuche da mal mein Glück
<noseeder> moin
<noseeder> habe hier einen pc der ab und an abschmiert, einfach ausgeht
<dem-riesen-sein-> Hallo zusammen habe eben meinen lappi nochmal neu hoch und runter gefahren. Irgendwer zufällig schon eine Antwort auf das von mir beschriebene problem?
<noseeder> habe hier einen ausschnitt aus der syslog:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11436917/
<kubine> noseeder: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<noseeder> kann mir jemand bitte bei der fehlersuche helfen?
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop? Welche Grafik?
<jokrebel> noseeder: Wie häufig? Reproduzierbar bei XY-Event?
<dem-riesen-sein-> ubuntu 14.04. standart Desktop, Nvidia Geforce Alles nachzulesen mit ausgabe von Xrandr sowie treibern der Grafikkarte auch im Forum in meinem Thread (ubuntuusers.de › Forum › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › HDTV empfängt kein Signal obwohl er erkannt wird)
<jokrebel> noseeder: Bei viel Last? CPU? Temperaturproblem? Sieht stark nach Kernel-Panic aus.
<noseeder> jokrebel nicht bewusst reproduzierbar
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Link wär hilfreich
<dem-riesen-sein-> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/hdtv-empfaengt-kein-signal-obwohl-er-erkannt-w/
<dem-riesen-sein-> sry mein fehler xD
<noseeder> teils mittendrin keine eingabe möglich oder Firefox abgestürtzt
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Ist der proprietäre NVidia-Treiber (und die NVidia-Tools) überhaupt installiert?
<noseeder> jokrebel wie kann ich die ganze syslog nach pastebin schicken?
<noseeder> habe da was gefunden aber etwas viel zum aus der konsole kopieren
<dem-riesen-sein-> @jokrebel ähhh sry wie bitte? bin absoluter neuling! 
<jokrebel> noseeder: Mit einem Editor komplett kopieren und bei paste.ubuntu.com hochladen zum Beispiel.
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel wie kann ich einsehen ob die Treiber installiert sind?
<jokrebel> noseeder: Aus der Kunsole heraus kommts aufs Terinal an wie Du das komplett kopiert bekommst.
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Du hast ne grafische Oberfläche?
<dem-riesen-sein-> Und wie kann es sein das alles wunderbar funktioniert hat während ich auf der LiveCD war allerdings ,es nicht mehr funktioniert nach dem ich ubuntu installiert habe... 
<dem-riesen-sein-> für Nvidia? oder meinst du sowas wie Arangr?
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: NVidia ist leider closed Source
<dem-riesen-sein-> und das bedeutet?
<jokrebel> keine Gegenfragen bevor Du nicht alle Fragen beantwortet hast ;-) ... 20:22:38         jokrebel | dem-riesen-sein-: Du hast ne grafische Oberfläche? 
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Sprache verschlagen?
<noseeder> jokrebel hier habe ich das Log http://paste.ubuntu.com/11437265/
<kubine> noseeder: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dem-riesen-sein-> Jokrebel nein im gegenteil msg geschrieben :)
<jokrebel> wem und wo?
<jokrebel> und warum
<dem-riesen-sein-> dachte so siehst du es besser als hier im Chat. Du schreibst mich schliesslich so an das es gehighlighted wird. ich allerdings nur chat
<dem-riesen-sein-> aber egal... XD Alss das Problem ist wahrscheinlich das ich deine Frage nach der Grafischen Oberfläche nicht verstehe... Kannst du mir sagen wofür ich diese brauche? und was das ist?
<noseeder> ne idee jokrebel?
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Du musst nur den Nick davorschreiben für ein Highlight. Und eine private msg (Query?) habe ich nicht erhalten und support sollte auch besser hier herin, wo alle mithelfen können, passieren. Private Messages sind eher (vor allem ungefragt) weniger gern gesehn.
<jokrebel> noseeder: Nö sorry
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel ahh dann weis ich bescheid danke! Also wie gesagt verstehe ich deine Frage nicht. welche grafische Oberfläche? für die Grafikkarte?
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Ob Du in einer GUI (grafischen Umgebung - Unity) grad drin bist.
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel, ok ich komme mir dumm vor... Ja bin ich (falls die GUI nichts anderes als der Desktop.... xD so hatte ich es auf der entsprechenden seite aufgefasst)
<jokrebel> ist es Unity? http://blog.elektronik-projekt.de/wp-content/uploads/unity-1.png dem-riesen-sein- 
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel ja bin in Unity
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel und danke das du mich zumindest nicht offen an meiner Unwissenheit verzeweifelst :D
<jokrebel> Dann tipp mal in der Dash (klick auf das runde Ubuntu-Symbol links oben) "Treiber" ein
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel ja
<jokrebel> Da kommt dann eine Art Platine mit "zusätzliche Treiber" - das klickst Du an.
<dem-riesen-sein-> hab schon :D
<dem-riesen-sein-> wie weiter?
<jokrebel> Dan drüber kannst Du dann die (nicht in Ubuntu Standardmäßig enthaltenen) propietären NVida-Treiber isntallieren
<jokrebel> Erst dann würde auch ein "nvidia-bugreport.sh" auch funktionieren können. 
<jokrebel> Vermutlich ist ein reboot nötig.
<dem-riesen-sein-> Super ich danke dir!!! melde mich nachher obs geklappt hat
<noseeder> jokrebel hattest den link bekommen?
<jokrebel> noseeder: Ja, nur find ich da auch nichts aussagekräftiges.
<noseeder> May 29 13:29:00 rechner kernel: [ 7004.244347] PM: Preparing system for mem sleep
<noseeder> der irritiert mich damit fänngt der ganze spug an
<jokrebel> noseeder: Irgendwo in den Energieeinstellungen oder so "Suspend" aktiv?
<noseeder> nein
<dem-riesen-sein-> jokrebel Vielen lieben Dank! Es lag tatsächlich an den prop. Treiber
<jokrebel> dem-riesen-sein-: Gern geschehn
<noseeder> jokrebel ich schau eben nochmal die einstellungen durch im kde desktop
<noseeder> hat hier sonst noch wer ne idee was sein kann oder ich noch testen kann?
<sillyslux> ram test oder so?
<noseeder> werde ich morgen testen mal
<sillyslux> evt netzteil tauschen
<sillyslux> pci karten rausziehen
<sillyslux> also hardware generell auf das minimum reduzieren
<noseeder> Netzteil ist neu
<sillyslux> ich hab mal komische sachen erlebt mit nem usb hub
<noseeder> hm
<sillyslux> da ging der rechner nicht aus
<noseeder> danke sillyslux werde das ding nochmal auseinander nehmen
<sillyslux> oder der cpu lüfter nicht aus, der rechner schon, ka
<sillyslux> gl
<noseeder> ach noch wsa wie beende ich die komplette desktop umgebung so das ich mich aber noch auf einem externen system per ssh -X einloggen kann?
<k1l_> sudo service lightdm stop
<noseeder> nutze xfce
<noseeder> hm nun blinkt nurnoch der curser und das wars -.-
<k1l_> ja, das wolltest du doch
<k1l_> drück ctrl+alt+f1 um auf eine tty zu wechseln.
<noseeder> ja ok wie bekomme ich nun das X forwarding hin?
<noseeder> sagt mir immer er kann x nicht starten
<k1l_> achso. du willst den x forwarden per ssh. dann starte den mal wieder mit "sudo start lightdm"
<noseeder> sry blöd ausgedrückt von mir aber ja das möchte ich
<sillyslux> sry isch koche grad
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-30
<PachiriSuu> servus
<rentier_> Wie kriege ich Handbrake und Avidemux dazu, mit x265 zu codieren?
<stevieh> ist das in Handbrake schon eingebaut?
<stevieh> aha, seit 0.10.0
<rentier_> das ist es?
<rentier_> damn
<rentier_> synaptic sagt, Handbrake vers 0.9.9 ist nicht aktualisierbar
<rentier_> wie kriege ich diese neue Version?
<sdx23> rentier_: apt-cache policy handbrake
<rentier_> sdx23, in der Versionstabelle steht nur 0.9.9.
<sdx23> rentier_: wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als aus den Sources zu bauen (oder ggf ein ppa zu finden).
<stevieh> rentier_: es gibt ein ppa dafür
<Anf> Guten Tag, hätte noch mal eine kleine Frage :) Diesmal gehts es auch über Ubuntu. Ich hab seit längeren das Probem, das bei mir, wen ich die Google Maps öffne und die Map am laden ist, das sich Firefox abstürtzt, und Restarted werden muss. Hab schon manches versucht Updates Firefox Neuinstallation, alles ohne erfolg bis jetzt.
<noseeder> Anf ob ich dir helfen kann bezweifele ich aber hier mal einige Fragen die allen hier helfen werden.
<noseeder> Welches Ubuntu welche Firefox version ?
<Anf> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Firefox 38.0
<jokrebel> Anf: Wie sieht die Sache in nem anderen Browser aus?
<Anf> Ich glauge, das es was mit dem Flash Playr zu tun hat, wen die Map geladen wird, und das deswegen Firefos abstürtzt, aber Youtube usw. läuft problemlos
<jokrebel> 16:54:47         jokrebel | Anf: Wie sieht die Sache in nem anderen Browser aus? 
<Anf> Hab es gerade mit Chromium Probiert, die Maps werden problemlos geladen und der Browser läuft weiter, ohne abstürtzen
<jokrebel> oder wenigstens mal im "private Modus" und ohne Add-Ons probieren.
<jokrebel> Anf: Na dann - viel Erfolg bei der Suche des Problems in den Tiefen von Firefox <g>
<Anf> Hab schon Neuinstalliert Updates gemacht usw. leider ohne erfolg
<Anf> Wen ich mit Firefox die Maps laden möchte, erscheinen kleine schwarze kästchen in der Map und Firefox stürtzt ab.
<jokrebel> Anf: Wenn Du die Configs und AddOns nicht auch komplett entfernst wird das auch kaum helfen.
<Anf> glaub ich auch, weil ich eigendlich nichts nachinstalliert habe, nur Add Blocker, aber das Problem war noch davor
<Anf> Das muss ich wohl Ubuntu eine Neuinstallation verpassen, hab es eh vor, wegen HDD zu SSD Update :)
<jokrebel> Anf: Firefox hat auch einen "privat Mode". Versuchs mal mit dem.
<jokrebel> Anf: Und Ubuntu hat da vermutlich absolut keine Schuld dran!
<Anf> klar, im Privaten Modus klappt alles, keine schwarzen kästchen und Firexox stürtzt auch nicht ab
<Anf> Ich meinte nur, das ich Ubuntu eh Neu Installieren muss, wegen SSD Update
<jokrebel> Anf: So Schnellschüsse ala "muss ich wohl Ubuntu neu installieren" mag ich (schon allein weil das auch dann als "Empfehlung für die Nachwelt" im LOG verewigt wird) gar nicht.
<stevieh1> alles neu installieren ist nie verkehrt.
<stevieh1> junge junge..  the M$ Way
 * jokrebel slaps stevieh1 mit allem was ihm in die Quere kommt.
<Anf> Ich weiß noch bei Windows 7 wo man jedes Jahr fast eine Neu installation fast machen MUSSTE, weil das system immer langsammer wurde, auch wen man CCleaner usw. benutzt hat, benutze jetzt Ubuntu schon seit fast 2 jahre nie Probleme gehabt bis jetzt mit dem Browser Nur, aber ist bestimmt was kleines, aber Ubuntu läuft einfach Super, einfach nur Krass zu vergleich mit Win7 :)
<Lothenon> nuja, wenn es nur der browser ist, der rumzickt - kannst ja mal mit einem neuen profil testen, dann sollte es reichen, wenn du die installation auf die ssd kopierst
<Anf> Wenich schon die Neue SSD einbaue, mach ich auch gleich eine Neue Ubuntu installation, ist ja in wenigen Minuten gemacht, ist halt nur spannend, ob danch das Firefox Problem gelöst ist, aber ich glaube schon 
<Lothenon> bei firefox liegt es zumeist am profil
<Anf> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, weil im Privaten Modus funktionier alles bei Firefox
<Anf> Mal schauen, wie es nach der Neuinstallation und der neuen SSd ist :)
<dreamon> Weiß jemand wie man mit mborla eine dieser Stimmen spielen kann? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sprachausgabe#Mbrola ->pico2wave geht aber die Stimme überschlägt sich.
<Solcero> hey, ich würde gerne meine Canon EOS 450 in der console mounten - kamera wird mit lsusb angezeigt - mit fdisk seheh ich leider nichts - jemand einen tipp ?
<dreamon> Solcero, Wird bei dmesg was angezeigt, nachdem du es ansteckt hast?
<Solcero> ja das es ein canon device aus 1-2 sbu gefunden wurde
<Solcero> usb
<bekks> Und was ist die Ausgabe von "sudo blkid -G; sudo blkid" in einem Pastebin?
<stevieh1> es ist recht wahrscheinlich, dass die canon gar kein storage ist, noch nicht mal mtp. -> libgphoto2 oder noch besser: cardreader und karte rüberschieben.
<Solcero> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8104fa7e26a7f1219a65
<kubine> Solcero: Title: gist:8104fa7e26a7f1219a65 (at gist.github.com)
<bekks> Wie stevieh1 sagte. Das Ding wird nicht als Massenspeicher erkannt. Lösung siehe oben :)
<stevieh1> mein tip: spar dir das libgphoto2 gehampel. Nervt nur
<Solcero> stevieh1: ja glaube ich schon - was mich wundert ist, das es an meinem mac automatisch gemunted wird wenn ich die cam anstekce - dachte halt das geht hier auch
<stevieh1> ohne, dass am mac irgendwas installiert wurde?
<stevieh1> uh... hier machen sie auf dem Flughafenfeld nebenan public viewing für die Dortmunder... das würd mich aber ankotzen, wenn ich 400km fahre und dann auf ne Leinwand schauen müsste
<bekks> Ein Mac hat dieses ganze Photo Raw Device Driver Zeug installiert.
<Solcero> ah ok
<Solcero> da zeigt er aber direkt die sd karte an 
<Solcero> stevieh1 ein kumpel von mir steht heute auch da :-)
<dreamon> Solcero, Kann man eventuell in der Kamera selbst diesbezüglich etwas einstellen?
<bekks> Solcero: Wie ich gerade sagte: "Ein Mac hat dieses ganze Photo Raw Device Driver Zeug installiert."
<Solcero> dreamon  nein nichts gefunden
<Solcero> ich werd mal weiter gucken , vl. find ich noch was - vielen dank erstmal
<bekks> Wirst Du nicht finden.
<bekks> Die EOS unterstützen das so gar nicht.
<Solcero> ok es bleibt bei gphoto2 - geht aber gut damit
<noseeder> wo kann ich bei ubuntu schauen was die uhrsache für einen crash war ausser im syslog?
<jokrebel> andere *logs vielleicht noch
<noseeder> jokrebel ja nur welche
<Artin> Hallo , wie kann ich einen Prozess im terminal beenden, den Namen kennen ich (
<jokrebel> Artin: killall "name"
<Artin> Pha super danke
<Nanobox> hallo zusammen 
<Nanobox> habe da eine kleine frage 
<Nanobox> GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist
<kubine> Nanobox: Title: Launchpad (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Nanobox> ich bekomme diese meldung 
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe mich per Nautilus auf eine Sambafreigabe verbunden. Gibt es da jetzt eine Art Mountpunkt wo ich auf die Sambafreigabe zugreifen kann? Wenn ja wo finde ich die? Ich hab irgendwo mal was von ~/.gvfs gelesen, aber das Teil gehört bei mir hier root und ist leer
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-31
<PachiriSuu> servus
<kcalB> moin alle, mein netbook hatte ich seit einiger zeit als desktop pc im einsatz gehabt und jetzt dient der noch als wlanrouter. Was muss ich alles deinstallieren damit ich nur das minimale benötigte da ist. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ?
<kcalB> achsoo ja grafische oberfläche brauch ich nicht
<bekks> Dann deinstallier sie :)
<ANero> :)
<kcalB> *LOL* ähmm ja okay vielleicht hab ich mich dumm ausgedrückt, meinte was benötige ich damit ubuntu noch startet und gerade noch hostapd (also minimal)
<LupusE> moin
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe mich per Nautilus auf eine Sambafreigabe verbunden. Gibt es da jetzt eine Art Mountpunkt wo ich auf die Sambafreigabe zugreifen kann? Wenn ja wo finde ich die? Ich hab irgendwo mal was von ~/.gvfs gelesen, aber das Teil gehört bei mir hier root und ist leer
<sdx23> Lembert: mount sagt dir das
<Lembert> sdx23: ok, danke, an das einfachste hab ich mal wieder nicht gedacht ;)
<NikP> Moin, ich häät ma ne Frage: Könnte ich bei meinem Unbuntu Server 12.04 schon beim hochfahren die Kernel- und Bootmeldungen mit ccze kolorieren?
<Akey_dex> Tag
<zentaur1> Problem mit truecrypt. USB-Stick verschlüsselt mit TC 7.1a (windows 8.1) auf anderen PC (Ubuntu 15.04 mit TC 7.2) KEINE w/x Rechte. Wie mach ich das?
<zentaur1> gibt es eine gute(!) Alternative zu Truecrypt?
<ppq> leider nicht wirklich, nein.
<ppq> unter linux kannst du natürlich LUKS nutzen (→ cryptsetup), aber das hat halt keine klicki-bunti-GUI.
<ppq> und ich glaube es gibt keine vernünftige art, das dann unter windows zu öffnen. FreeOTFE war iirc entweder tod oder buggy oder unsicher
<ppq> *tot
<ppq> truecrypt ist nach wie vor die am wenigsten hässliche option
<stevieh> encfs?
<ppq> encfs ist (noch) unsicher, laut nem audit
<stevieh> naja
<stevieh> immernoch nur theoretisch unsicher.
<Akey_dex> Kann mir irgendwer ein gutes Tutorial für Putty nennen? 
<Frickelpit> Akey_dex: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/docs.html
<ppq> nimm halt irgendeins. der gefühlt zehn millionen tutorals die so im netz rumschwirren.
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: PuTTY Documentation Page (at www.chiark.greenend.org.uk)
<Akey_dex> danke 
<Akey_dex> @ppq: Ich hatte ein paar im Netz gefunden, doch die waren nicht ganz so hilfreich. Daher die Frage ;) 
<zentaur1> ppq, und wie mache ich in TC eine verschlüsselte Partition für ALLE sichtbar r/w ??
<stevieh> wo speichert nochmal der NM meine Netzwerkkonfigs?
<ppq> zentaur1, "für ALLE sichtbar r/w", damit kann ich gerade nichts anfangen
<ppq> zentaur1, sprichst du von dateisystemrechten?
<zentaur1> ppq, Zugriffsrechte innerhalb des gemounteten Volumes
<ppq> da gibt es nichts, was sowohl von windows als auch von linux unterstützt wird, soweit ich weiß
<ppq> unter linux nimmt man halt ext4 oder sonstwas und setzt die rechte entsprechend
<zentaur1> es sind keine Schreibrechte vorhanden, wenn ich den USN-Stick auf einem anderen PC mit TC 7.2 öffne
<zentaur1> es sind keine Schreibrechte vorhanden, wenn ich den USB-Stick auf einem anderen PC mit TC 7.2 öffne
<ppq> ah, die sache. das liegt an truecrypt 7.2
<ppq> mit der letzten 7.1er sollte es gehen
<zentaur1> die 7.1a habe ich aber nur für windows gefunden - auf der offiziellen Seite
<ppq> zentaur1, es gibt ein PPA: https://launchpad.net/~stefansundin/+archive/ubuntu/truecrypt
<kubine> ppq: Title: truecrypt : Stefan Sundin (at launchpad.net)
<zentaur1> danke
<ppq> selbst bauen geht auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt#Aus-dem-Quelltext-kompilieren
<kubine> ppq: Title: TrueCrypt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zentaur1> ok - das ist 7.1a?
<ppq> ja
<zentaur1> hab gerade veracrypt ausprobiert - sieht genau so aus wie TC. Aber das TC-Volume/Password erkennt VeraCrypt nicht an...
<ppq> ja, die sind nicht kompatible zueinander, las ich mal
<zentaur1> ok fliegt wieder raus - bis sich was besseres ergibt nehm ich halt TC 7.1a
<Akey_dex> :-D
<Akey_dex> Ist es möglich unter Ubuntu 14.04 - drei Monitore mit drei unterschiedlichen Hintergründen zu belegen? / 
<zentaur1> hab jetzt TC 7.1a auf beiden PC (win8.1) und Ubuntu 15.04 (Repository)  - trotzdem die Meldung beim auf windows formatierten Stick: Dateisystem ist nur lesbar 
<zentaur1> Akey_dex, Ja
<Akey_dex> Ich habe es bereits mit Composit probiert - doch irgendwie steige ich durch die Einstellungen nicht durch. Und auf ubuntuusers finde ich auch keine "passende" Anleitung. Also wenn du einen Tipp hast wie ich dies machen kann wäre es sehr hilfreich ;) - zentaur1
<zentaur1> Akey_dex, mit dem 'CompizConfig Einstellungsmanager'
<zentaur1> unter: Wallpaper kannst du Hintergründe laden und auf die Bildschirme zuweisen
<Akey_dex> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Putty und Android gemacht? 
<David1977> kommt android überhaupt mit einem SSH server?
<David1977> Akey_dex: welches Endgerät meinst du?
<Akey_dex> Smartphone  mit Android Sys (root) 
<David1977> und darauf möchtest du mit putty zugreifen?
<Akey_dex> jepp
<David1977> ist ein SSH server installiert?
<Akey_dex> Laut der App - ja- aber trotzdem gelingt kein Zugriff 
<David1977> welche App?
<Akey_dex> connectbot
<David1977> ist das nicht nur ein Client?
<David1977> also eine App mit der man eine Verbindung zu anderen Servern aufbauen kann?
<Akey_dex> Hm, dann habe ich es wohl falsch übersetzt. 
<David1977> jo...das ist nur ein Client und kein Server
<Akey_dex> ah, okay. Dann ist es kein wunder ;( *fail*  
<David1977> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icecoldapps.sshserver&hl=de
<David1977> das ist das, was du brauchst
<Akey_dex> Ah, alle sklar. Danke dir
<David1977> Darf ich fragen, was du vor hast?
<Akey_dex> Ich möchte nur permanenten Zugriff auf meine Systeme habe - Syslogs überwachen, ggf, Daten austauschen usw. 
<David1977> ok
<Akey_dex> Sag mal weißt du zufällig ob es ein redditplugin für pidgin gibt? 
<David1977> ein was für das was?
<David1977> ;D
<David1977> Ich kenne weder das eine noch das andere ;)
<Akey_dex> Reddit - die Seite (Board - wie man es auch immer definiter) - Pidgin - der Multimessenger ^ 
<Akey_dex> ^^
<David1977> "reddit [ˈrɛdɪt] ist ein Social News Aggregator, eine Website, auf der registrierte Benutzer Inhalte einstellen/anbieten können."
<David1977> ich frage mich gerade was ein Instant Messenger (wie Pidgin) damit zu tun hat?!
<David1977> Aber gut...da ich weder das eine noch das andere kenne, halte ich mich jetzt mal raus ;)
<Akey_dex> Nun, du kannst ja auch Twitter und Pidgin durch ein Plugin verbinden - usw  ;) 
<David1977> ok, das wusste ich nicht
<David1977> Ich hätte eher gedachte, dass für sowas dann Tapatalk verwendet wird
<_moep_> gibt doch rss plugins bei pidgin
<David1977> Aber ich denke, du stellst die falschen Fragen im falschen Channel....weder das eine noch das andere hat was mit Ubuntu zu tun ;)
<_moep_> https://github.com/hrj/feedgin/
<_moep_> da
<kubine> _moep_: Title: hrj/feedgin · GitHub (at github.com)
<jokrebel> und was hat das alles mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun David1977 und Akey_dex ?
<David1977> nichts, das sagte ich ja schon
<Akey_dex> Ja, pardon - hatte nicht drauf geachtet in welchem Channel ich was schreibe. 
<jokrebel> dann ist es aber nicht toll, wenn Du es sogar weist dass es offtopic ist trotzdem so viel und lange hier herin zu schreiben.
<David1977> meinst du mich?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> siehe /topic 
<David1977> Ich gelobe Besserung
<jokrebel> Danke
<star_calc> Hallo
<star_calc> Auf meinem Intel NUC i5RYK habe ich Ubuntu 15.04. laufen. Der rc_core-Treiber erkennt meine MCE-Fernbedienung bereits, auf der Konsole kann ich mit ir-keytable -t auch die empfangenen Tasten sehen. Allerdings wird nur ein kleiner Teil davon durch den Desktop oder durch kodi erkannt.
<star_calc> Ich habe z.B. eine Taste auf "KEY_Q" geaendert, erhalte auf der Konsole auch mit ir-keytable-t die korrekte Ausgabe "key_down: KEY_Q", aber auf einem geoeffneten Terminal wird nichts ausgegebn. Ein KEY_ENTER, der bereits im Standard so belegt war, funktioniert aber.
<star_calc> Irgendwelche Ideen?
<David1977> Da das sehr Kodi verwandt ist und du auch schon in dem Channel gefragt hast (und auch schon eine Antwort bekommen hast) würde ich erstmal dort weiter machen...
<David1977> Leider hast du den Channel direkt nach deiner Frage dort verlassen....das bringt dich hier nicht weiter. Das hat eher was mit Kodi anstatt mit Ubuntu zu tun
<star_calc> KODI reagiert ja genauso wie die Konsole, daher ging ich davon aus, dass es eher was mit #ubuntu zu tun hat. Im #kodi-Channel hatte ich keine REaktion erhalten... Haette vielleicht geduldiger sein muessen.
<star_calc> s/die Konsole/das Terminal/
<David1977> so ist es....mehr als 30 sekunden solltest du schon Geduld haben
<David1977> Ist es normal, dass wenn ich "who" ausführe, ich mehrere Benutzer meines eigenen sehe und diese verschiedene pts haben?
<noseeder> David1977 sofern du mehrfach eingeloggt bist ja
<noseeder> steht ja auch immer dahinter seid wann und von wo
<David1977> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11480248/
<kubine> David1977: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<David1977> so sieht das bei mir aus
<noseeder> also alle lokal angemeldet. hast du irgendwelche besonderen dienste oder scripte laufen?
<David1977> nicht, dass ich wüsste. Wie kann ich das checken?
<noseeder> in deinem fall             ps -u david
<noseeder> zeigt dir an was der nutzer so alles macht
<k1l> David1977: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25470/what-does-pts-in-the-output-of-w-mean
<kubine> k1l: Title: command line - What does "pts/" in the output of w mean? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> in kurz: die pts sind deine terminals
<David1977> aber wenn ich nur ein Terminal auf habe?
<k1l> kommt halt echt drauf an was du da genau machst und laufen hast. kann auch su oder ssh sein etc.
<noseeder> k1l würde ssh nicht angezeigt mir einer externen adresse anstelle mit :0 ?
<David1977> ok, danke schön....
<uni67x> leider startet ubuntu 14.04 LTS nur bis zu PW-Eingabe, dann nicht mehr.. Erbitte eine Hilfestellung..
<uni67x> bin in eingabemodus..
<uni67x> boot 30% voll
<uni67x> kann ich eine automatische reperatur irgendwie anstossen? eine überprüfund des Dateisystems?
<uni67x> sonst irgendeinen weg, der vielleicht weiter hilft?
<uni67x> kann mir jemand wenigstens ein tipp geben
<uni67x> k1l: hättest du eine idee?
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-30
<DaVu> guten Morgen...ich habe das schon mal gefragt, glaube ich, aber ich habe es vergessen *schäm*
<DaVu> Ich habe diese Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16830904/
<DaVu> Da werden 2 Versionen von Kodi angezeigt...einmal 17.0 und 16.1
<DaVu> wie kann ich jetzt, ohne die Entfernung des anderen ppa die 16.1 installieren?
<nagetier> DaVu: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/
<nagetier> genauer : https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/#Pinning-per-Version
<DaVu> nagetier: danke, da werde ich mich mal einlesen
<geser> "apt install kodi=2:16.1~git20160424.1410-final-0trusty" sollte auch gehen
<DaVu> das werde ich gleich mal testen
<geser> apt wird dir aber hinterher (bei den nächstem Update) anbieten, das Paket zu aktualisieren, sofern du kein Pinning genutzt
<DaVu> Ja ja...das ist schon klar. Im Kodi Forum hat man nur hin und wieder die Frage, wie man aus einem nightly wieder zurück zu einer stable kommt. Da oftmals beide ppas installiert sind, wird dann die nightly bevorzugt
<DaVu> Ich bekomme bei obigen Befehl das Problem, dass er neben kodi auch kodi-bin installieren möchte und letzteres wäre dann wieder die 17er Version. Von daher ist es einfacher dann einfach das PPA zu entfernen
<DaVu> Danke euch
<LupusE> hi
<jys_> Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich versuche gerade, ein Backup meines Home-Verzeichnis auf eine externe Festplatte zu machen. (Dazu habe ich den Befehl "cp -r /home/meinname /media/meinname/Backup" benutzt.) Leider wurden nur ca. die Hälfte meiner Dateien kopiert, bei den anderen Ordnern erschienen im Terminal Fehlermeldungen. (cp: das Verzeichnis »/media/meinname/Backup/anna/Musik“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Das Dateisystem
<jys_> Weiß jemand, was ich tun kann?
<sdx23> "werden: Das Dateisystem " und weiter?
<jys_> Ich habe das schon mehrfach gemacht, das passierte immer wieder und auch immer bei den gleichen Ordnern.
<sdx23> vermutlich: Sonderzeichen o.ae. die auf dem Dateisystem der ext. Platte nicht dargestellt werden koennen.
<koegs> jys_: dein satz wrde abgeschnitten, wie sieht die ganze fehlermeldung aus?
<jys_> cp: das Verzeichnis »/media/anna/Backup/Backup/anna/Musik“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<koegs> ansonsten würde ich auch eher rsync als cp benutzen
<sdx23> was sagt mount dann?
<jys_> Meinst du das hier? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16834692/
<stareye> rsync die gleiche dateien, tar archiv
<photobix> mount schaut gut aus, wenn es sich um /dev/sdc1 handelt. Ich würde auch rsync probieren, habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit gemacht
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde ja eher auf spass mit dem ecryptfs tippen, aber das ist echt nur geraten
<stevieh1> auf jeden fall ändert rsync da gar nix ddran
<photobix> Stimmt, ändert wahrscheinlich nichts, ist vom Grundsatz aber passender für ein Backup -> inkrementelle Übertragung. Klingt nach irgendeinem kryptischen Zeichen im Dateinamen
<stevieh1> aaahhhh... jetzt fällts mir glaub ich ein: ecryptfs macht die Dateinamen durch die verschlüsselung länger.
<stevieh1> deswegen ist das für diesen einsatz imho eher ungeeignet.
<koegs> ausser man sichert nur die entschlüsselten dateien
<stevieh1> ?
<koegs> also ich habe mein home verschlüsselt und kann trotzdem backups machen, aber eben weil ich nicht .ecryptfs sichere, sondern das entschlüsselte home
<stevieh1> koegs: wenn ich seine anwendung sehe, dann sichert er _in_ ein ecryptfs?
<koegs> seh ich nicht so :P
<foxpalace> moin moin
<stevieh1> koegs: stimmt.
<foxpalace> sacht mal was soll denn dieser witzige systemd-schrott? gerade eine frische ubuntu-installation, dann apt-get install samba und danach mal nach /etc/init.d/ geschaut
<foxpalace> da gibt es jetzt: samba samba-ad-dc smbd nmbd
<foxpalace> keines dieser aufrufe server nmbd usw. startet samba
<foxpalace> kotz
<koegs> foxpalace: https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2012/09/22/systemd-das-init-system/#Anwendung
<foxpalace> ich kanns halt einfach nicht verstehen, um einen server zu starten brauche ich eine neue programmumgebung. aber was will man von diesem redhat-müll auch anderes erwarten. schade, dass dieses redhat-geraffel in ordentliche linux-derivate einzug erhalt :(
<koegs> foxpalace: hier ist nicht der richtige ort für rants, da gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<foxpalace> ja, stimmt
<geser> foxpalace: "service samba start", dann ist es egal welches Init-System da verwendet wird. Übrigens hättest du in 14.04 (noch mit Upstart) die gleichen Dateien in /etc/init.d gefunden.
<jokrebel> An was kann es liegen, wenn bei einem 14.04 Unity bei Klick links oben nicht die Auswahl zum Suchen von Programmen kommt, sondern quasi "Abmelden" ausgeführt wird und man im Login-Bildschirm landet?
<stevieh1> da kackt komplett dein unity ab? am besten gleich mal in die .xsession-errors schauen.
<jokrebel> is leider nicht hier bei mir
<stevieh1> aber das würde ich vermuten.
<jokrebel> naja - ob da jetzt "X hart beendet wird" oder halt einfach "abmelden" ausgeführt wird lässt sich eher schlecht feststellen.
<jokrebel> man kommt dadurch natürlich auch nicht mehr an andere Programme ran. Zumindest als unbedarfter Rentner ;-)
<stevieh1> jokrebel: die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der abmelden button unsichtbar nach links gerutscht ist, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich.
<stevieh1> Installier ihm ein Teamviewer und logg ich ein und schau dir die .xsession-errors an
<jokrebel> ich würd das ja eher über ssh machen. Aber egal - für beides fürchte ich, muss ich erst mal vor Ort sein.
<stevieh1> klar ssh ist toll, wenn er den port aufbekommt. nen Teamviewer bekommt er vielleicht grad noch installiert
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Das wär wohl ein 2 Stundiges Telefonat ;-) ... ist aber hier offtopic
<stevieh1> jaja, im Alter.
<tilt> guten tag :)
<foxpalace> huhu
<foxpalace> alle doof
<tilt> jaaa :)
<foxpalace> systemd - nix geht mehr ;)
<foxpalace> kotz :)
<tilt> wem sagst du das :)
<rsx> Braucht man zum drucken immer CUPS vor allem einen CUPS Server oder kann man z.B. ein Postscript direkt an den Drucker senden?
<foxpalace> du kannst immer ps an einen drucker senden
<foxpalace> kannst du pipen
<rsx> mit netcat?
<foxpalace> leite es nativ weiter - wenn du einen ps-drucker hast, versteht er pos
<foxpalace> ps
<rsx> womit weiterleiten? hab hier keine GUI
<jokrebel> könnte man das hier herinnen  bitte auf Support beschränken und das Ranten anderwo platzieren, bitte?
<foxpalace> cat deinepostscriptdatei.ps | lpr sonstwohin
<rsx> lpr meldet "Error - scheduler not responding.". lpstat meint "scheduler is running". rlpr meldet keinen Fehler, druckt aber auch nicht. Welche Alternativen gibt es noch?
<nagetier> rsx: schau mal ob du sie per cat direkt an das Device senden kannst - cat datei.ps > /dev/[DRUCKER]
<rsx> nagetier: ist ein Netzwerkdrucker
<nagetier> würde ich zumindest versuchen, ob das klappt, ist mir unklar
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> das überlas ich, kA
<rsx> kein Thema, hatte ich ja noch nicht explizit erwähnt
<nagetier> rsx: dann würde ich den Befehl in ssh verpacken
<rsx> hmm, dann müsste der Drucker ssh können, tut er aber nicht
<nagetier> ah, jo, vergiss es..
<nagetier> hier ist ein Netzwerkdrucker immer an einem Server ;)
<rsx> ich frage mich, wie das generell funktioniert: Unter Windows habe ich auf jedem Rechner einfach einen Netzwerkport angegeben. Muss ich unter Linux über CUPS (incl. Server) installieren? 
<rsx> überall
<nagetier> imho nein, da würde ein zentraler CUPS genügen
<nagetier> ich war lange nicht dran, kann es nicht genau sagen.. ich weiß nur, es klappte letztendlich
<rsx> naja, ich hätte es gerne ohne zentrale Station, die dann immer eingeschaltet sein muss usw.
<nagetier> verständlich
<nagetier> rsx: ggf. fragst du in ##cups
<rsx> naja, eigentlich wollte CUPS ganz vermeiden. Aber ok, ich muss das wohl alles erst noch genauer durchlesen. Danke trotzdem
<nagetier> rsx: hattest du es mit netcat versucht? .. ich vermute ja
<rsx> ja, da kamen nur leere Blätter und ich wollte den Fehler nicht suchen, da es eh nicht sehr praktikabel ist auf Dauer
<nagetier> einen Druckserver wirst du auf den Clienten dann wohl benötigen, Windows macht es ja auch nicht anders
<nagetier> allerdings ist der auch schneller eingerichtet, da vorhanden und in der GUI konfigurierbar
<rsx> hab nicht auf allen Rechner ein GUI
<nagetier> sas ist klar, meinte auch die Windows Dosen
<nagetier> das*
<nagetier> ok, auch Windows läuft ohne GUI, wenn man will
<nagetier> wenn ich anfange mich einzulesen, bin ich schon der Meinung es dürfte möglich sein - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_Printer_Daemon_protocol.. allerdings wird es mehr brauchen als diesen Artikel
<rsx> bin mal weg (Windows booten und drucken). Danke nochmal
<john2> cool geht doch ^
<john2> hi all
<Guest51520> hallo
<Guest51520> 14 35
<k1l> nope
<Guest51520> k1l: sag mal, biste supporter?
<k1l> evtl
<Guest51520> t
<john2> i
<john2> langsam nervts, wieso geht das nicht ^
<k1l> geht was nicht?
<john2> namen ändern
<k1l> /nick newnick
<k1l> geht halt aber nur, wenn der newnick nicht schon vergeben ist auf dem netzwerk
<john2> aha okay. kann ich das irgendwo sehen, ob der name schon vergeben ist?
<john2> auf der linke seite sehe ich einige benutzer, sind aber ja nur, welche on sind.
<k1l> /whois newnick
<john2> passiert nix
<john2> kannste mir bitte kurz hinschreiben wie ich den namen ändern kann
<john2> ^^ bin noch neu hier, muss mich erst rechtfinden. 
<k1l> /nick mein_toller_nick
<Testikus> coool danke ^^ 
<Testikus> okay, danke nochmals k1l und noch nen schönen abend
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-31
<aton> moin
<aton> hab ein problem: alle pakete, die ich über synaptic installieren will, werden als "broken" angezeigt, aktuell z.b. sqlitebrowsre
<aton> ich markier das paket, er markiert noch abhängigkeiten und danach wird es als broken angezeigt und kann nicht installiert werden
<aton> aptitude install sagt folgendes: http://dpaste.com/0QM5S22 
<aton> ist das normal, dass da so viele konflikte (5131) entstehen?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: riecht für mich nach ner paketquelle die nicht zum system passt.
<aton> LetoThe2nd: wie prüf ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: na vielelicth erstmal indem du dein release nennst, und welche ppas du alle drin hast?
<aton>  3.16.0-62-generic #83~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 26 22:52:39 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<aton> was ist ein ppa?
<aton> die einträge in /etc/apt/sources* ?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: z.b.
<LetoThe2nd> aton: hast du da dran rumgefummelt? ;-)
<LupusE> gmorgen
<aton> http://dpaste.com/3GD8T7A
<aton> ja ich hab gefummelt :(
<LetoThe2nd> aton: was nu, ubuntu oder debian? ;-)
<aton> ist das nicht das gleiche?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: nö.
<aton> oh
<aton> kannst du mir n paar sourcen vorschlagen die funktionieren?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: schon rein orthografisch nicht, gerade mal zwei gleiche buchstaben (n und b). und hinter den kulissen sind die unterschiede dann noch ein bisschen grösser...
<aton> in sources.list stehn auch noch ein paar
<LetoThe2nd> aton: ist ganz einfach. schemiss alle deine änderungen raus und stell auf die offiziellen ubuntu-sourcen um
<aton> orthografisch ist deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty multiverse
<aton> auch n bissl komisch
<aton> deb-source ubuntu...
<LetoThe2nd> aton: was ist an der zeile komisch?
<aton> am anfang steht debian, dann ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> aton: nö.
<LetoThe2nd> aton:  da steht: "eine paketquelle vom organisationstyp 'deb', hinter der url XXXXXX"
<aton> ok
<aton> brauch ich die dateien in /etc/apt/sources.list.d überhaupt?
<LetoThe2nd> aton: hier sind die offiziellen defaults zu finden: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/
<aton> reicht nicht sources.list?
<aton> warum hab ich da überhaupt rumgefummelt, kann mich nicht erinnern
<LetoThe2nd> aton: source.list <-> sources.list.d ist ein bisschen ne organisationsfrage. zwingend notwendig ist nur ersteres.
<aton> hat da eines höhere priorität?
<aton> d.h. wenns ne zeile in sources.list.d gibt, überschreibt die dann sources.list?
<aton> ansonsten lösch ich einfach mal das verzeichnis und schau was passiert
<LetoThe2nd> aton: das geht dann übers apt-pinning, du mögest den entsprechenden artikel dazu lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> aton: zum test reichts auch schon, das verzeichnis umzubenennen :-)
<aton> eigentlich interessiert mich apt-pinning grad nicht so, will mit sqlitebrowser weiterarbeiten 
<LetoThe2nd> ja mei </derkaise>
<sdx23> debian experimental ohne pinning ueber ein trusty druebergehuntzt. Da KANN nur einfach alles kaputt sein. Ich rate zur Neuinstallation.
<aton> LetoThe2nd: verzeichnis umbenannt, alles funktioniert wunderbar :)
<LetoThe2nd> sagen wir mal, man hat ne respektable chance auf putt, ja
<aton> LetoThe2nd: danke für die hilfe! ich les das mal bei gelegenheit, nur im moment muss ich n bissl produktiv sein
<LetoThe2nd> ausser, apt war schalau genug gleich beim ersten versuch laut zu schreien
<sdx23> Ja, wenn damit nichts installiert wurde, kann sein dass alles in Ordnung kommt. Sonst sind die Chancen sehr schlecht.
<LetoThe2nd> egal, jetzt erst mal produktiv sein!!!
<sdx23> bzw. nicht "kann sein", sondern wird sehr sicher.
<aton> LetoThe2nd: kennste nicht so situationen? 3 leute warten auf die datenbanktabelle, aber du kannst sie nicht rüberreichen weil aptitude den client nicht installieren will. in dem moment wirste nicht viel zeit mit der funktionalität von aptitude verbringen wollen, obwohl das sicher hochspannend ist...
<LetoThe2nd> aton: kennste nicht die situation? drei leute warten auf die datenbanktabelle, aber der auf den sie warten kann sie nicht rüberreichen weil er in einem anfall von keineahnungwas sein system kaputtgefummelt hat und jetzt panik schiebt?
<LetoThe2nd> <SCNR/>
<LetoThe2nd> is ja auch egal. schön wenns läuft, lern was draus.
<aton> kaputtgefummelt? das waren ein paar falsche sourcen einträge
<aton> panik? wie kommst du drauf?
<passt> Ist es ein bekanntes Problem bei 16.04, dass der Dokumentenbetrachter das Suchen in PDFs nicht mehr ermöglicht, dh. das Suchfeld wird angezeigt, es kann aber es nimmt keine Eingabe an.
<aton> ich find auch schön, dass es läuft, habe z.b. verstanden, dass ich nicht debian sources für ubuntu benutzen kann und bin dir dankbar für die hilfe. aber ich finde, du tust so, als kennst du mich schon lange und siehst immer zu, wie ich mich weigere, etwas zu lesen und zu verstehen und immer nur will, dass xy jetzt sofort funktioniert. und das wird der situation meiner meinung nach nicht gerecht.
<aton> nur so als feedback, jetzt wieder zu produktiv :)
<nagetier> Hatte gerade die Java-Variante gewechselt, und das zusätzlich zu OpenJDK installierte Oracle Java per 'update-alternatives' aktiviert. Öffne ich das aus den Paketquellen installierte MediathekView 9 (8.877), wird noch immer die Verwendung von OpenJDK angezeigt, in TV-Browser das aktive Oracle Java. ' update-alternatives --config java' Ausgabe ist : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16861134/ . Wo sollte ich ansetzen, muss oder sollte MediathekView manuel
<nagetier> l installiert werden?
<stevieh> schau doch mal, was mediathekview macht?
<nagetier> was soll ich da schauen?
<stevieh> in den starter
<nagetier> stevieh: starte ich es in der Konsole, ändert sich auch nichts. Ist jetzt nicht genau was du vorgeschlagen hattest, sollte sich so aber auch kontrollieren lassen.
<stevieh> genau. du startest ja ein script. Also schau im script nach, was er macht
<nagetier> auch https://sourceforge.net/p/zdfmediathk/wiki/FAQ/#mit-der-richtigen-java-version-verknupfen spricht von "update-alterantives"
<nagetier> ja, werde ich
<stareye> ich wollte lubuntu auf asus eee pc 900 mit 4GB SSD reicht das?
<stareye> kann mann drauf installieren?
<dadrc> kannste
<dadrc> ist halt nicht viel Platz übrig für was anderes
<nagetier> stevieh: wobei ich dann das Script nach jedem Update anpassen müsste.. ich hau OpenJDK herunter (wobei sich das auch gerade als knifflig herausstellt)
<LetoThe2nd> frau vermutlich auch. und alle anderen ausprägungen evenfalls.
<stevieh> nagetier: ist doch auch wurscht, welchen jdk mediathekview nimmt...
<stareye> dadrc: ich bräuchte kodi und wollte paar python scripts laufen
<stevieh> und wieso nimmste dann kein schlankeres ding für kodi alleine?
<stareye> sowie steckdosen auschalten
<nagetier> ne, leider nicht, oder es liegt nicht an der Variante, warum ich hier immer einen Kern nach gewisser Zeit zu 100% am arbeiten habe
<stareye> was könnte ihr mir empfehlen
<stevieh> stareye: es sollte ein openelec für X86 geben, oder? oder OSMC
<dadrc> stareye: wenn du was mit Ubuntu als Unterbau willst, gibt's Kodibuntu
<dadrc> Das sollte gerade so auf 4GB passen
<dadrc> (sagt deren Wiki)
<stareye> kodibuntu ist 64bit
<stareye> osmc ist rpi oder
<LetoThe2nd> ein atom erste generation mit nem aktuellen system ist ohnehin quasi nur noch mit selbstverwaltung beschäftigt, noch dazu mit wenig ram
<nagetier> stevieh: und TV-Browser verhält sich auch ganz eigenartig.. die Oberfläche ist nach dem Start korrekt, wechsle ich durch die virtuellen Desktops, gehe später zurück, baut sich die Oberfläche oft erst wieder auf wenn ich mit der Maus darüber fahre.. ab und an hängt es sich auch vollständig auf
<nagetier> das ist alles murks
<stevieh> osmc ist rpi. Ich würde openelec nehmen.
<dadrc> http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/kodibuntu/ 
<dadrc> Da gibt's auch Kodibuntu 32 Bit
<stareye> stevieh: openelec kann mann gar nichts machen kodibuntu ist mir lieber
<stareye> danke
<stevieh> klar kann man openelec was machen, aber probier halt kodibuntu. Flexibler isses sicher. Kannst aber auch nen "ganz normalen" ubuntu server installieren und nen Kodi nachziehen und mit nodm starten
<stareye> aso
<stevieh> so hab ich das gemacht
<stareye> aah ok
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich ist kodibuntu mehr oder minder das gleich
<stevieh> e
<stareye> ja
<Balu> stareye: laut Wiki auf ubuntuusers.de braucht man für kodibuntu 8GB Platz, aber Du hast nur 4GB, oder?
<stareye> ja
<stareye> ich hab easy peasy drauf kann man dort kodi drauf machen
<stevieh> alles gründe die dann doch eher für openelec sprechen...
<k1l> easypeasy? ist das nicht seit 10 jahren tot?
<LupusE> stevieh: die frage, die sich mir stellte 'will ich da extra dienste betreiben (Raspbian + Kodi repo) oder soll meien frau das bedienen koennen (openelec)?'.
<stareye> k1l: soll 2.0 kommen
<LupusE> es wurde openelec, wobei mir hier fuer den kurzen ein paar einschraenkungsmoeglichkeiten fehlen. er muss mit 10 jahren nicht unbedingt doom oder aehnliches sehen.
<k1l> stareye: nee. das sagen die schon seit 2012.
<stevieh> LupusE: ja, ich denk auch. Wenn es denn wirklich nötig ist, bekommt man in Openelec auch sachen nachinstalliert, oder?
<LupusE> stevieh: glab mir, das willst du nicht. niht, wenn du dir zuvor diese fragen stellst.
<stareye> nö soll als mp3 player und steurung für die steckdosen und wollte das wetter ausgeben
<stevieh> ich hab nie reingeschaut, für ne rpi installation war es ootb ok
<stareye> alles python addons
<LupusE> ich habe eine kopie auf einer 2. karte auf der ich solche spielereien mache. und auf dem ro rootsystem extern in ner chroot nen nginx nachzuinstallieren, der dann aber ausserhalb des rootfs konfiguriert wird ... wer spass daran hat.
<k1l> stareye: das läuft doch auf ubuntu 10.04? oder bei der alpha da auf 12.04? das ist doch schon steinzeit und nicht mehr gewartet.
<stevieh> LupusE: ich hab den kodi einfach auf meinem Server mit am laufen, da spar ich mir das alles.
<k1l> und von der leistung ist so ein eeepc warscheinlich unter der eines rpi2/3
<stareye> ich hab mir gedacht rpi hinzustellen mit touchdisplay
<stareye> aber wollte als erstes keine grosse anschaffungen machen und ich hab zwei eee pc 900 einen kann ich als player und steuerung hinstellen
<LupusE> ich hatte auch viele ideen, was ich wann wie machen kann. aber die doch sehr eingeschaenkte leistugn des RPI hat mir gezeigt, dass man einiges einfach ausprobieren muss udn danach entscheiden kann.
<LupusE> selten bleiben mehr als 2 von 10 alternativen übrig.
<stevieh> der rpi2 aufwärts ist für nen Kodi schon sehr gut brauchbar.
<LupusE> lokal auf dem kodi, per hdmi am AV Verstarker zum Beamer laeuft alles super.
<LupusE> das netzwerk streaming per WLAN ist nicht zufiedenstellensd, das will ich heute oder morgen verkabeln.
<stevieh> was ich ein wenig schade finde, ist, dass man die rpis nicht wirklich an und auschalten kann
<LupusE> das koennte ich, wenn mein CEC funktionieren wuerde.
<stevieh> dann wäre er aus?
<LupusE> damit koennte ich sagen 'wenn AV-verstaerker aus, dann runterfahren. ja.
<LupusE> oder halöt per taste auf der FB.
<LupusE> da ich in der multimediaecke eine strom-schalttafel habe kann ich ihn danach auch komplett trenen. das mache ich mit jedem geraet dort.
<stevieh> hmm... gibts was, womit ich in unity die tastatur mit einem beliebigen font drauf sehen kann, um z.B. dingbats zu picken?
<stevieh> ah, die Zeichentabelle ;-)
<jokrebel> Hi
<mikemator> 3
<jokrebel> Hab nun endlich ssh-Zugriff auf den Rechner, bei dem Unity abstürzt wenn ich in der Seitenleiste ganz oben auf das Ubuntu-Symbol klicke. Kurz drauf bin ich im Anmeldebildschirm. In der .xsession.errors erscheinen dann mehrere Zeilen. wie zB. init: gnome-session (Unity)-main-Prozess (1545) wurde mit dem Status 1 beendet
<stevieh> nix sinnvolleres?
<stevieh> leg die mal in ein pastebin
<jokrebel> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16863246/
<stevieh> das ist nicht viel... dann musste wohl den mail prozess irgendwie gesprächiger bekommen.
<jokrebel> wie meinen?
<stevieh> haste mal die /var/log/kern.log danach?
<stevieh> könnte sogar ein compiz thema sein, da der ja das transparente fenster damit macht
<jokrebel> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16863312/
<stevieh> nix auffälliges.
<stevieh> evtl. mal die xorg.0.log reinschauen.
<stevieh> was ist das für ne Grafik in der Kiste?
<jokrebel> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<stevieh> auch nix schlimmes.
<stevieh> und was für ein ubuntu?
<jokrebel> 14.04 
<jokrebel> stevieh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16863392/
<stevieh> war das problem schon immer oder kam das nun?
<jokrebel> wenn ich das wüsste. Ich denke aber bei der Erstinbetriebnahme bzw. LTS-Upgrade war der Rechner bei mir. Und das müsst schon ganz doof gelaufen sein, dass mir das nicht aufgefallen ist. Rentnertypisch ist in der linken Starterleiste nicht viel - nicht mal ein Terminal oder Synaptic oder so. Man will ja nicht, dass was kaputt gemacht werden kann ;-) Rentner hat aber volle Macht über den Rechner :-/ und
<jokrebel> ist der einzige angelegte User.
<stevieh> wie bist du denn jetzt auf der maschine drauf?
<jokrebel> ssh
<jokrebel> Linux prinz 3.13.0-86-generic #131-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 12 23:32:41 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<sdx23> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<stevieh> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool. Poke around in the settings of the Unity Tweak Tool, under search, and disable background blur.
<jokrebel> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<stevieh> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<stevieh> das könnte vielleicht helfen
<jokrebel> oh!
<jokrebel> Kann das sein, dass das nicht per ssh klappt? Sieht irgendwie aus als würde sich das (obwohl definitiv im gnome-terminal per ssh auf der fernen Kiste abgesetzt) hier bei mir auswirken. Muss dann hier lokal X-Abschießen und neu einloggen
<jokrebel> also die Befehle aus http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/reset-unity-and-compiz-settings-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<stevieh> kann gut sein.
<stevieh> wie gesagt, teamviewer ;-) 
<jokrebel> bzw. der 2 und 3te
<jokrebel> wär da nicht VNC mit automatik noch geschickter?
<stevieh> naja, teamviewer ist schmerzfreier und du musst deinem Papa keinen Port aufmachen
<jokrebel> bekomm ich das per ssh-Zugang selbst zum laufen? Ich brauchte vorhin telefonisch schon fast 10 Minuten um den "Klick auf die Dash (heißt das glaub ich?)" ausführen zu lassen <g> 
<stevieh> wget -c -nd http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_amd64.deb
<stevieh> dpkg -i ...
<stevieh> apt-get install -f
<stevieh> aber starten muss er ihn. Mit ein wenig Glück ist er im Dash zu sehen
<stevieh> theoretischerweise kann er das x glaub ich auch so freigeben, dass du per ssh startest, war was mit xauthority
<jokrebel> konnte man nicht auch per ssh den kompletten Desktop öffnen
<stevieh> den kompletten wäre vnc, einzelne pgramme mit ssh  -X, aber vorher musst du sshd sagen, dass er X darf.
<stevieh> aber das ist dann nicht in der desktop session gestartet das programm
<stevieh> ich würde dir echt zu teamviewer raten, da kannst du dem papa auch in Zukunft einfach unter die Arme greifen
<jokrebel> is nich der Papa - und ich bin von diesem closed-Sachen nicht so begeistert.
<stevieh> tja nun. Pragmatismus vs. sich einen abbrechen.
<jokrebel> wie find ich per ssh remote heraus ob vnc läuft und auf welchem Port es lauscht?
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, du meinst du bist auf eine Maschine per SSH verbunden und willst wissen ob da VNC laeuft?
<_moep_> jokrebel: nmap
<jokrebel> Robert_Zenz: Ja
<Robert_Zenz> jokrebel, netstat
<_moep_> netstat -tulpen
<jokrebel> warum läuft da nichts? wenn ich das per vino-preferences aktiviere, sollte dann nicht was auf Port 5900 lauschen?
<tilt> jokrebel: gucks du in ~/.vnc
<tilt> jokrebel: da liegen .pid und .log dateien
<stareye> usb stick macht man mit dd oder dd if=my.iso bs=1M of=/dev/sdc ?
<stareye> lubuntu z.B
<nagetier> stareye: mach es so
<stareye> ok
<nagetier> stareye: bevor du den entfernst, ein sync ausführen
<stareye> ok danke
<Testikus> hallo zusammen
<nagetier> hallo Testikus 
<jokrebel> boah war das ein Kampf - endlich klappts. Danke an alle
<Testikus> ich habe als nooby mal wieder ne kleine frage ^^
<Testikus> und zwar habe ich bei mir auf den Rechner mal Chrome installiert
<Testikus> also ja chromium
<k1l_> chrome und chomrium sind zwei verschiedene dinge
<Testikus> ^^ ja aber beides von google ;) oder
<Testikus> das eine ist doch einfach opensource, naja zurück zum thema.
<Testikus> ich will gerne auf eine website zugreifen, wleches man über http öffnen kann. bei mir öffnet es aber automatisch mit https
<Testikus> damit bekomm ich aber ein SSL Fehler.
<Frickelpit> der da wäre?
<Testikus> wenn ich nur http eingebe, macht er automatisch daraus ein https und es geht wieder nicht
<k1l_> dann musst du sicher das (kaputte) zertifikat annehmen.
<Frickelpit> Testikus: Hast du es mal in einem anderen Browser getestet?
<Testikus> jap, mit iceweasel, damit kommt aber gleicher fehler.
<Testikus> hab dann anderen rechner genommen, welches windows draufwar und da gings
<Testikus> also ja, da wurde das https einfach durchstrichen, aber es funktionierte
<k1l_> guck dir das zertifikat an
<nagetier> Testikus: das durchstreichen kannst du selber auch bewirken
<Frickelpit> Testikus: welche eite ist das?
<Frickelpit> *Seite
<Testikus> nagetier: wie den?
<nagetier> enn du das möchtest, und man es dir nicht einfach so abnehmen soll
<nagetier> Testikus: puh, imho wird man danach gefragt, was ich besser finde als es einfach so zu machen
<Frickelpit> Wenn man bei der ersten Abfrage das Zertifikat hinzufügt oder (wie bei Firefox) eine Ausnahmeregel bestätigt und speichert, kommt die Frage nicht erneut. 
<k1l_> genau
<Testikus> aha
<Frickelpit> Halte ich bei https eher als ungeeignet, es sei denn man weiß was das für ein Zertifikat ist.
<Testikus> kann man das auch noch nachträglich ändern, ich werd mal bei der einstellung nachschauen
<k1l_> deswegen versteh ich das problem nicht. entweder man vertraut der seite und akzeptiert das zertifikat oder man vertraut der seite nicht und nutzt es nicht.
<Testikus> ka, warscheinlich kam es kurz und ich hab das falsche gedrückt :o
<Frickelpit> Testikus: https durchgestrichen heißt im Endeffekt nur, dass die CAs, denen dein Browser vertraut, das Zertifikat nicht kennen und signed haben.
<Testikus> okay
<Frickelpit> Deine Entscheidung, wem du eher vertraust. Dem Zertifikat (der Webseite) oder den CAs deines Browsers
<Testikus> batterie leer, ich meld mich später nochmals wieder, danke erstmals für die infos
<argon18> hallo, ich möchte mit openjdk 7 minecraft starten, aber es stürtzt gleich beim start ab. das terminal gibt das aus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16873906/   error report file: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16873911/
<argon18> hat sich erledigt: es war noch openjdk 9 installiert, mit dem läufts nicht (entfernt), installation von 8 hat geholfen
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-01
<LupusE> g'morgen
<tuor> Hi, ich habe eine .desktop-Datei angelegt in ~/.local/shar/applications/ : http://paste.ubuntu.com/16890977/
<tuor> gnome-terminal startet und für das Skript aus, das einzige was nicht passt: es übernimmt das icon nicht. Es wird im Fenstermanager unter den Terminals gelistet und erhält nicht ein eigenes icon.
<ppq> setz doch mal Terminal=true und starte direkt /home/abruelisauer/bin/chat
<tuor> Ah das erspahrt mir zwar, /usr/bin/gnome-terminal -x/-e aber es wird trotzdem unter den terminals gelistet. Ich paste gleich mal ein Beispiel wo es geht.
<tuor> Da klappts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16891148/
<k1l> das ist aber auch ein chromium app und kein terminal
<ppq> tuor, würg-around: http://www.leonerd.org.uk/code/xseticon/
<k1l> mit den webapps ist das darauf ausgelegt seiten als eigene apps anzuzeigen
<tuor> Hmm wirklich ein würg.
<ppq> tjoa
<tuor> Gibt es einen Terminalemulator welcher sein icon verstellen lässt?
<ppq> laut der seite da setzt zumindest xterm ja kein eigenes
<tuor> ich hab mir, irc, jabber usw. in einer VM eingerichtet und verbinde via ssh. Ich verwende zur zeit einfach 2 Terminalemulatoren um die Fenster zu unterscheiden...
<tuor> ppq, ah ok. mal sehen.
<tuor> Hmm, klappt auch nicht. Habe mal die man nach "icon" durchsucht und verschiedenes probiert, aber keinen Erfolg.
<janda> hab gerade ubuntu installed und hab unity als desktop. wie stellt man mehrere fenster ein? bei gnome war das machbar, aber bei unity weiss ich das net(
<tuor> Ich habe nun eine Lösung: cp /usr/share/applications/rxvt-unicode.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/chat.desktop;  dann das icon und den Befehl anpassen. hab nun mein Chatfenster mit einem Chaticon. :)
<tuor> Meine Datei sieht nun so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16892398/
<tuor> Und es tut. :)
<k1l> janda: was meinst du mit "wie stellt man mehrere fenster ein"?
<janda> k1l, so wie bei gnome; also "arbeitsplatz1-8" zb
<janda> in der statusleiste
<k1l> click auf den arbeitsflächenumschalter
<janda> hm, .. wo ist der?
<k1l> im launcher unten?
<janda> unten hab ich nix; links an der seite ist meiner. rechtsklick bringt aber kein kontext-menue(????)
<k1l> evtl musst du erst aktivieren: Systemeinstellungen ⇒ Darstellung ⇒ Verhalten ⇒ Arbeitsfächen aktivieren
<janda> aaah, da ist es versteckt:)
<janda> um der kiste beizubringen dass sie eine von mehreren ist muss das wie bei debian in der /etc/hosts bekannt gemacht werden?
<madmaxx> hallo
<NTQ> Seit wenigen Tagen kann ich die Anordnung meiner Monitore in Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.4 nicht mehr ändern. An manchen Arbeitsplätzen steht der externe Monitor links von mir. Früher konnte ich entweder mit arandr oder mit "Monitore" die Anordnung ändern. Jetzt geht's nicht mehr. Zwischendurch gab es ein Kernelupdate. Wie könnte ich das Problem einkreisen?
<NTQ> Ich kann auch den zweiten externen Monitor im "Monitor"-Dialog nicht anklicken und die Auflösung ändern. Ich kann nur zwischen "Spiegeln" oder nicht "Spiegeln" wählen.
<jokrebel> was für grafikkarte/-treiber?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Sorry für Verspätung. Nouveau-treiber mit Nvidia Quadro K2000M im Optimus-Betrieb
<increment> sind ubuntu phone convergence infos bekannt?
<increment> also mehr als das uebliche?
<increment> hat vielleicht jemand insider info's?
<k1l> inwiefern?
<increment> wann es endlich eins geben wird z. b. 
<k1l> schau dir mal das m10 tablet an
<increment> das tablet haben sie ja vorgestellt und das steht bereits zum verkauf
<increment> ich will ja kein tablet
<increment> ich will ein phone
<k1l> mit nem adapter gehts schon mit dem nexus4
<increment> vorgestellt auf messen wurde es schon, jedoch ist noch keins im handel
<increment> oh
<increment> danke dir, werde ich mich mal ueber das nexus4 informieren
<k1l> das ist halt das offizielle entwicklungsgerät für ubuntu touch
<hamster> kann ich den Taschenrechner als Symbol ins Panel einbinden?
<increment> ja
<increment> einfach reinziehen
<hamster> increment, ich meine das Panel ganz oben, nicht die Dashleiste (links)
<increment> missverstaendnis - anderweitig muesste ich auch suchen, sry
<rsx> hamster: ging es zufällig um's Verschieben der Leiste? (bin erst spät reingekommen und auf irclogs ist es noch nicht)
<increment> rsx: es ging darum, ob man den taschenrechner dort als symbol anzeigen lassen kann
<rsx> increment: achso
<hamster> rsx, nein es ging darum den Taschenrechner als Symbol in das Panel (obere Leiste) zu integrieren
<hamster> so, wie der "Shutter"
<k1l> du meinst als "indicator"?
<hamster> ja
<hamster> oder irgendwie in die Leiste hämmern  :)
<hamster> z.B. 'TomBoy' integriert sich auch dahin
<jokrebel> fürchte, da müsste schon das Programm dafür sorgen, dort angezeigt zu werden
<hamster> schade - wäre eine prima Option...
<hamster> hätte gern den Taschenrechner da
<jokrebel> mir reicht er in der linken Leiste. Ihn oben rein zu bekommen könnte aufwändig werden, könnt ich mir vorstellen.
<hamster> hab da schon den shutter, tomboy truecrypt ... was man halt mal schnell  so braucht
<hamster> die Dash lass ich immer verschwinden. Dann isses da oben schneller zu erreichen
<k1l> es ist open source, schreib nen patch für den gnome calculator  und reich ihn ein ;p
<hamster> is ja schon gut, bin ja schon still ;-)
<k1l> hamster: nee, manchmal hat man selber nur so einen komischen usecase, dass da bisher noch keiner drüber nachgedacht hatte. Ich käme auch nicht auf die Idee das den Taschenrechner als indicator zu nutzen.
<k1l> zumal ich glaube die dash kann auch direkt als taschenrechner fungieren
<k1l> jo, tut die dash
<stevieh> wie das?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Erfolgsmeldung. Die Tipps halfen alles nichts, machten es im Gegenteil erstmal sogar schlimmer, weil dann die "gewohnten" Programme aus der Seitenleiste auch noch weg waren, klick auf die Dash aber immer noch X killte. .config umbenennen brachte die Lösung.
<stevieh> .config? Das ist ein verzeichnis?
<strohalm> ab und zu
<sash_> Im Home fast immer.
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-02
<tilt> /bin/dash? klar! echo $((1+1))
<tilt> :-)
<LetoThe2nd> tilt: macht bei mir genauso wie bash brav 2, also was möchtest du uns sagen?
<tilt> LetoThe2nd: wos? :)
<LetoThe2nd> tilt: jo.
<tilt> LetoThe2nd: wer ist "wir"?
<LetoThe2nd> tilt: "was möchtest du uns, also den anwesenden channels also nun mitteilen?"
<tilt> LetoThe2nd: den "anwesenden channels"? :))
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<tilt> LetoThe2nd: ich habe alle teile von dune gelesen, und leto der zweite hat von sich selbst nie im plural majestatis gesprochen (obwohl es sinn gemacht hätte)
<LetoThe2nd> tilt: für nicht-support-fragen bitten den channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic verwenden. vielen dank.
<tilt> LetoThe2nd: kauf dir mal ein backlog
<tilt> jedenfalls ist es möglich, dash als eingeschränkten taschenrechner zu verwenden, wobei ich das nicht empfehle
<tilt> echo $((1/3))
<tilt> ;-)
<LupusE> moin
<raSAM> speckBot: Fuumutt
<raSAM> Vertippt...
<Lord-EXE> Guten tag suche Hilfe beim Linux einer IP-Cam. Welche Linux Version genau drauf ist kann ich leider nicht sagen.Vieleicht kann mir dennoch jemand ein paar Fargen beantworten.
<DaVu> Das könnte schwer werden, da hier zu 99,975% ausschließlich Ubuntu-spezifische Themen behandelt werden
<DaVu> Aber frag ruhig erstmal
<koegs> Lord-EXE, DaVu: wenn dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<DaVu> ^^ oder dort, ja
<stareye> trusty welche version war das?
<DaVu> 14
<stareye> ok danke
<jokrebel> 14.04 um genau zu sein (gab ja auch noch 14.10 mal)
<jokrebel> und 14.04 ist ne LTS und wird noch unterstützt (im gegensatz zu 14.10)
<DaVu> stimmt...das hätte ich dazu sagen sollen. Danke jokrebel
<stareye> gibts skype dafür?
<doev> Hallo
<doev> sendmail mail@example.com < textfile .... aber es passiert garnichts. Was ist falsch?
<stevieh> ich glaub nicht, dass du sendmail direkt benutzen willst?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Hab skype hier auf 14.04.4 schon lange drauf. Aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt.
<doev> stevieh: welches tool sonst?
<jokrebel> stareye: Hab skype hier auf 14.04.4 schon lange drauf. Aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr benutzt.
<stevieh> doev: was willst du machen? Einen eigenen Mailserver einrichten oder die möglichkeit für ein Desktop system, mal ne Mail aus der Kommandozeile zu schicken?
<doev> eine mail per php schicken und will testen ob sendmail funktioniert.
<stevieh> ich würde zu ssmtp und heirloom-mailx raten. ssmtp ist extrem einfach zu konfigurieren. Damit müsste es gehen.
<doev> ohne externen smtp server?
<stevieh> mit ssmtp richtest du einen forward auf deinen mailprovider ein.
<doev> ok. es soll ohne externen provider funktionieren.
<stevieh> na, dann musste dir doch die grosse nummer geben.
<doev> Ist das Problem, dass nicht alle provider die Mail dann annehmen?
<stevieh> aber sendmail nimmt man glaub ich trotzdem nicht mehr.
<stevieh> doev: es wird eher so sein, dass mehr oder minder kein provider die Mail annimmt ;-)
<doev> ja, hätte ich direkt drauf kommen können :)
<doev> Jeder spammer hätte es sonst leicht.
<stevieh> deswegen ja ssmtp und über deinen Provider
<doev> ja -.-
<stevieh> und vor allem haste das in 10 min installiert und konfiguriert
<ente_> Hallo zusammen, ich hab ein frisch installiertes Ubuntu 16.04 mit LUKS+LVM und einem verschlüsselten Home Verzeichnis - alles gut. Folgendes Problem: Ich installiere den nvidia Treiber, reboote und bleibe noch vor der Passworteingabe von LUKS "stecken". Es geht nix mehr außer "STRG+ALT+ENTF". Booten klappt nur, wenn ich in Grub "load_video", "gfxmode ..." und "quiet splash" rausnehme. Hat da jmd konkrete Ideen, Hinweise wonach ich
<DaVu> welche Karte hast du denn und welchen Treiber hast du installiert?
<ente_> GTX 650 Ti, ich hab alle drei angebotenen Treiber über die GUI ausprobiert. War glaub ich 340.xxx (legacy binary, update und der binary). 
<DaVu> vielleicht musst du was neueres als die 340.x treiber nehmen
<DaVu> Ich bin da nicht ganz so tief drin, und andere PPAs hinzuzufügen ist auch nicht immer die beste Lösung aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ente_> Vllt noch als Ergänzung: Ich habe in einem weiteren Versuch den nouveau Treiber manuell auf die Blacklist gesetzt. Das führte zu dem gleichen Ergebnis. Meine Vermutung ist deshalb, dass es iwie daran liegt der Entschlüsselungs Screen aufgerufen wird bevor der Treiber geladen werden konnte.
<DaVu> Wie gesagt, so tief bin ich nicht drin
<DaVu> Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen
<ente_> Trotzdem Danke! :) Den neueren Treiber würde ich sonst auch mal ausprobieren, aber der derzeitiger funktioniert ja grundsätzlich. Nur das die grafische Passwortabfrage für LUKS will nicht...
<stevieh> ente_: ist das schlimm, wenn du das LUKS pwd in der Konsole eintippst, oder geht auch danach was nicht?
<ente_> stevieh: Ne, das funktioniert. Also mein gerade funktionierender Workaround in der /etc/default/grub ist splash auf nosplash und GRUB_TERMINAL=console einzustellen.
<stevieh> na, das reicht doch
<stevieh> booten tut man ja eh nicht mehr oft
<ente_> Für mich ist das Problem damit behoben. :)
<stevieh> :-)
<ente_> Nichts desto trotz ist das etwas komisch. ;-)
<stevieh> naja, wahrscheinlich irgendein gehampel, dass in der initrd nicht alles für das nvidia zeugs drin ist.
<ente_> Insbesondere habe ich jetzt ewig gebraucht um zu checken, dass den Grafikkartentreiber eigentlich keine Schuld trifft. Aber warum check ich auch nicht ganz.
<stevieh> kannste dir jetzt einen abbrechen, das zu fixen, oder auch nicht.
<ente_> Ne, ne Danke, das hat schon lange genug gedauert. :D Will eigentlich noch ne VM aufsetzen. 
<Testikus> test
<DaVu> bestanden
<Testikus> sehr schön ^^
<TingelTangelTom> Schönen Guten Abend, ich versuche bereits das dritte mal den sis Grafiktreiber auf einen Esprimo Laptop zu bekommen. Bekomme beim booten nur eine Meldung nach der nichts mehr passiert.
<TingelTangelTom> Wer könnte mir helfen?
<stevieh> TingelTangelTom: beim booten von was?
<stevieh> von DVD oder einem installierten Ubuntu?
<TingelTangelTom> Lubuntu 16.04
<TingelTangelTom> wurde von Usb installiert
<stevieh> und bevor du den SIS Treiber installiert hast, ging alles?
<TingelTangelTom> nein, die auflösung lag bei 640x? und lies sich nicht verändern
<stevieh> das ist doch mal was ;-)
<TingelTangelTom> Joah für ganz blinde...
<stevieh> dann könntest du mal probieren, zumindest beim booten das grafikzeugse wieder abzustellen und später schauen, was im X geht
<Testikus> da bin ich auch auf die antowrt gespannt, hatte mal ei ähnliches problem ^
<TingelTangelTom> habe mehrmals nach der Anleitung von ubuntuusers gehandelt, immer mit dem selben ergebnis
<TingelTangelTom> Hier mal die meldung die beim booten kommt. http://paste.ubuntu.com/16923257/
<TingelTangelTom> @Testikus Wie hast Du es hinbekommen?
<stevieh> erstmal probieren, im text mode zu booten.
<TingelTangelTom> das funktioniert wie?
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Was soll an dieser Meldung schlimm sein und mit der Grafik zu tun haben?
<stevieh> https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-fix-if-Ubuntu-15-10-boots-into-black-screen-after-GRUB-except-when-upstart-in-GRUB-is-selected
<stevieh> jokrebel: das ist das letzte, was er sieht
<stevieh> da steht GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" in /etc/default/grub
<stevieh> das war es glaub ich erstmal. Klar und grub updaten danach
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Weil das nur passiert nachdem ich den treiber installiert habe und nichts weiter passiert
<k1l_> jo, paar karten brauchen nomodeset
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Das ist die meldung, dass auf der 1 Partition der Festplatte keine Fehler gefunden wurden. Wird danach vielleicht noch eine andere Partiton geprüft und Du verliest die Geduld dabei?
<k1l_> was für ne karte ist das?
<stevieh> sis
<TingelTangelTom> sis 671
<k1l_> ohje
<stevieh> das nomodeset sollte helfen, ob das X dann geht, ist der nächste Schritt
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel gut möglich... es flackert gelegentlich der bildschirm
<stevieh> wenn der bildschirm gelegentlich flackert, versucht er wahrscheinlich X zu starten.
<k1l_> bei dem sis ramsch wäre ich froh, wenn es überhaupt 640x.... anzeigt
<stevieh> ahwas ;-)
<TingelTangelTom> ok also jokrebel meint ich sollte mal warten....
<stevieh> nein, nicht warten
<TingelTangelTom> sondern wegwerfen?
<Testikus> TingelTangelTom: die Sis installation ging reibungslos, oder hat der auch nen fehler angezeigt?
<TingelTangelTom> War alles gut, noch die xconfig geschrieben und rebootet
<Testikus> und seitdem das beschriebene problem
<TingelTangelTom> richtig
<TingelTangelTom> Stevieh wie soll ich denn bei einem schwarzen bildschirm in den text modus kommen? Sehe ja nicht was ich drücken muss
<TingelTangelTom> sollte ich eine der Funktionstasten drücken?
<k1l_> den nomodeset stellst du im grub ein
<k1l_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  <---
<TingelTangelTom> Oha... bin nun im wiederherstellungsmenü gelandet. Und nun bei Option root den befehl nomodeset eingeben?
<k1l_> nein nein nein nein nein
<TingelTangelTom> arg
<TingelTangelTom> @k1l_ Tut mir Leid ich brauch immer ein wenig länger
<k1l_> lies doch einfach was in meiner verlinkten anleitung steht. du musst im grub e drücken, nomodeset hinschreibn, am besten splash und quiet rausnehmen, dann booten
<jokrebel> xconfig geschrieben?
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Ja
<jokrebel> du meinst du hast eine xorg.conf angelegt?
<TingelTangelTom> Korrekt
<jokrebel> IIRC braucht ne SIS die schon lang nicht mehr. Und wenn da das falsche drin steht gehts halt auch nicht
<TingelTangelTom> http://axebase.net/blog/2014/08/23/sis-671-in-lubuntu-14-04xorg-1-15/
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Aber halt Dich erst mal an das was k1l_ sagt ;-) Der hat im Zweifelsfall meist recht.
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: welches ubuntu hast du da?
<TingelTangelTom> Lubuntu 16.4 LTS
<k1l_> oha, nen rpm paket umbauen und reinprügeln. am besten schreibst du dem kollegen da im blog mal nen kommentar und fragst ihn.
<TingelTangelTom> Du meinst das ironisch?
<k1l_> nein, wenn der sagt das muss so klappen, und du hast es so gemacht, dann würde ich ihn fragen was da los ist.
<TingelTangelTom> Und wenn ich das System neu aufsetze und dort dann nomodeset wähle?
<TingelTangelTom> Ah ok
<reload33432> weiss kjemand gutes ubuntu f[r altte hardware 
<k1l_> reload33432: Lubuntu
<reload33432> nein 
<reload33432> will nicht 
<k1l_> doch
<reload33432> was doch 
<reload33432> xfce debain geht das auch ist kein ubuntu 
<k1l_> Lubuntu ist für alte und lahme hardware gemacht. du kannst auch xubuntu versuchen, das hat aber schon etwas höhere anforderungen. da kommt es dann drauf an welche hardware das genau ist
<k1l_> reload33432: ja dann nutz doch xubuntu?!
<jokrebel> reload33432: Kannst ja auch xubuntu nehmen wenn Du XFCE haben willst
<reload33432> ich hab die hardware im forum drin kannst dir anschauen wart . 
<TingelTangelTom> ich bin mal kurz afk! Kopf frei bekommen....
<reload33432> gibst k ubuntu auch art ciina m . mischunfg aus xp oder so was 
<k1l_> dein kaudawelsch versteht keiner
<reload33432> ob es ein ubuntu gibt das eine art destoktop disto hat wie xp oder so was 
<TingelTangelTom> <back
<reload33432> so was cinna
<k1l_> reload33432: ja, xubuntu. oder sogar eher noch lubuntu
<reload33432> xubuntu  und art windows 7 
<k1l_> reload33432: es gibt aber auch mate-ubuntu. aber ich würde bei alter hardware erst mal mit lubuntu starten
<reload33432> hab szstem debain laufen xfce hab gedacht ich spinnt gerannt wie nicht 
<jokrebel> eindeutig Lubuntu, ja
<reload33432> xfce und lxde sind nicht ramm cpu ansprucht cvoll um mal yum punkt yu kommen stimmst profi bin anfanger deswegen
 * jokrebel weiß von was er redet (und hier können einige bestätigen, dass ich gern mit alter Hardware rumbastle)
<jokrebel> Auch in der Sprache in Schriftform?
<reload33432> ich suche eine ubuntu fur diese hardware hier . die system info . hab forum . 
<reload33432> meine schreib weiss ist schlecht die war noch schlechter 
<TingelTangelTom> Jungs darf ich noch einmal stören. Ich komme auf Teufel komm raus nicht in den Text modus bei Grub. Kann E drücken bis der Finger weich wird.
<reload33432> ist debain kein ubuntu 
<k1l_> wenn du dir keiner mühe gibst ordentlich zu schreiben und nur deinen buchstabendurchfall hier reinrotzt, dann hab ich auch keine lust mehr zu antworten. viel glück
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: bist du im grub? da wo die zeit runter läuft und dir ubuntu und recovery angeboten werden?
<reload33432> ich hab doch tastatur fehler in 
<reload33432> kezboard 
<TingelTangelTom> Nein... leider kil_
<TingelTangelTom> Sry k1l_
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: ja da musst du e drücken wenn du da drin bist. in den grub kommst du wenn du "esc" drückst beim booten
<TingelTangelTom> Hab jetzt beim Booten esc gedrückt daraufhin erschien eine "BIOS" Maske wo der Ram hochlief und unten nur F2 für Enter Setup steht
<TingelTangelTom> Vermutlich nicht Grub richtig?
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> danach musst du esc drücken
<reload33432> super wer blickt jetyt durch 
<TingelTangelTom> k1l_ Gute Nachricht, bin im Grub
<reload33432> ich installieren und partionieren . korrekt einfach . und weiss nict genau was swap ist ich weiss aber das besser ist wenn das hast . 
<reload33432> lass wird das dist. 
<TingelTangelTom> k1l_ jetzt habe ich eine Liste unter setparams, wo tippe ich nun den befehl ein? mit F2 und dann nomode funktioniert nicht.
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: in meinem verlinkten howto ist das 1zu1 erklärt
<TingelTangelTom> Ok
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: ich scheue mich etwas dir hier jetzt das 1zu1 reinzukopieren oder vorlesen zu müssen. lies das doch einfach dort nach.
<TingelTangelTom> @k1l_ sehr verständlich, Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mich bemühen jetzt alleine weiter zu kommen. Ps viel Spass noch mit reload ;-)
<jokrebel> reload33432: Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der deutschspachige Kanal für Dich der richtige ist?
<reload33432> dem gehts wie mir 
<k1l_> TingelTangelTom: wenn du fragen hast oder probleme, dann gerne fragen. aber wenn ich merke, dass einfach nicht die anleitung gelesen wird, die es genau beschreibt. dann ist das eher mau :)
<jokrebel> k1l_: Vielleicht kann er ja (wegen nur einem Rechner) nur entweder lesen oder sich im GRUB befinden? :-/
<TingelTangelTom> Ja es ist massiv viel Input auf einer Sprache die irgendwan mal auf lowlevel niveau gelernt wurde... Aber ich gebe mir mühe
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Negativ, 2 Monitore müssten doch reichen zum Dual arbeiten, nur das Vakuum in meinem Schädel kommt schwer hinterher :-)
<jokrebel> na dann! Lesen um das Vakuum etwas zu befüllen - bei Unsicherheit nachfragen 
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel, k1l_ So Vakuum wurde ein wenig befüllt. Nomodeset eingefügt, Splash und qiuet entfernt und gebootet. Nun habe ich eine Liste mit lauter Okś aber das Display flackert nur und es tut sich sonst nichts weiter...
<TingelTangelTom> Wenn ich die Option beim Installer eingebe hat das nur auswirkung auf die Installation oder auch auf den späteren Betrieb?
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Benenne doch mal die xorg.conf in zB. xorg.conf.VORHER um und boote neu.
<jokrebel> also ganz ohne eine xorg.conf
<TingelTangelTom> Ok das selbe wieder bei Grub über die Liste ok?
<TingelTangelTom> Ne die ist eher abbel ärgs
<TingelTangelTom> *hust* falsches Fenster^^
<jokrebel> nachdem das ja zum selben ergebnis mit dem flackernden Bildschirm führte halte ich das für unnötig
<TingelTangelTom> ok bin dabei
<jokrebel> in wie fern das (noch) helfen kann bleibt auszuprobieren, da Du mit dieser Anleitung schon ganz schon rumgefummelt hast an Deinem System.
<jokrebel> Ansonsten (wie k1l_ schon sagte) kannst Dich ja noch an den Betreiber dieser dubiosen Anleitung wenden 
<TingelTangelTom> Habe bereits einen Post bei Ihm hinterlassen. Ansonsten muss ich den rechner erstmal im Live system laufen lassen...
<TingelTangelTom> Weil da passt die Auflösung...
<jokrebel> Und einfach nachschaun was da in der Live in Verwendung ist und dann diese in einer normalen Installation auch so hinbringen ohne gefummel ala ich prügel mal ein angepasstes RPM rein?
<TingelTangelTom> Nein so war das nicht gemeint.... Sondern damit ich das Teil erstmal wieder etwas verwenden kann und schauen in wie fern sich neue Löungsansätze ergeben.
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel Dir ist doch bewusst das ich kein schimmer habe was eine rpm ist
<reload33432> weiss jemand wo lxle her bekommt un fake site 
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: .RPM ist quasi von RedHat was ähnliches was für Debian/Ubuntu .DEB ist
<TingelTangelTom> @reload33432 Versuche doch mal Korrektur zu lesen bevor Du auf Enter drückst
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel Ok
<jokrebel> reload33432: Bist Du betrunken oder willst Du einfach nur trollen?
<TingelTangelTom> vielleicht beides?
<reload33432> was 
<reload33432> wegen was betrunken 
<k1l_> lxle ist kein ubuntu. da musst du ##linux oder den lxle support fragen
<jokrebel> weil man Deine Sätze nur schwer bis gar nicht versteht.
<reload33432> das ist ubuntu aufgebaut 
<TingelTangelTom> k1l_ & jokrebel Vielen Dank nochmal das Ihr euch Zeit für mich genommen habt.
<k1l_> kein ding
<jokrebel> TingelTangelTom: Und nun passt alles? Was war die Lösung?
<TingelTangelTom> Euch noch einen angenehmen Abend. Lasst euch nicht ärgern ;-)
<TingelTangelTom> @jokrebel Nope
<TingelTangelTom> Es gibt derzeit keine Lösung. wenn selsbt Ihr mir nicht helfen könnt, wer dann?
<TingelTangelTom> +selbst
<reload33432> danke trotydem mach mit anderen weiter 
<reload33432> scheiss kezboard 
<TingelTangelTom> @reload33432 Bitte
<TingelTangelTom> Bye
<reload33432> wo das gibt weiss oder Distri 14.04 Trusty Thar
<nagetier> reload33432: es reicht jetzt, schreib gescheit oder geh
<nagetier> so kann dir nicht geholfen werden
<reload33432> ich hab kezboard problem ja hen doch selber 
<nagetier> das hat nichts mit deinem keyb am hut
<reload33432> sondern es lauft nur auf englischer  tastatur 
<reload33432> jetzt hab gelost y
<reload33432> zyz tate hast verwechselt 
<reload33432> taste
<reload33432> partionieren hilfe danke suche hpe gruss 
<nagetier> reload33432: oder bist du nicht deutschsprachig? dann schlage ich #ubuntu vor
<reload33432> doch schon hatte wirklich keyboard prob. gehabt und deutsch schreiben fallt mir schwer weil krankheit habe 
<nagetier> ja, dann entschuldige ich mich..
<nagetier> reload33432: wo liegt denn jetzt das problem?
<nagetier> du suchst immer noch eine version von ubuntu die auf alter hardware läuft, oder bist du darüber hinaus?
<reload33432> also ich hab alter hardware und auch dem rechner laufen zwei windoof .multiboot . eins will platt machen habe trusty hier 
<reload33432> ich hab was . aber . such noch eins 
<nagetier> reload33432: wie viel arbeitsspeicher hat der rechner?
<reload33432> voll 1.5 gb hab arbeitspeicher der nicht richtig lauft  . wenn den  rein . knall dann hatt hochsten 2.gb ddr sd der erste 
<reload33432> jetzt 1.5 
<nagetier> reload33432: dann wird es mit allem über lxde knapp, du kannst es aber mit xfce versuchen
<reload33432> cpu 2000mhz 
<nagetier> also xubuntu
<nagetier> oder lubuntu
<reload33432> 2. ghz richtig 
<reload33432> cpu 
<nagetier> reload33432: und teste den jetzigen ram mit memtest.. das findet sich auf jeder der besagten isos
<reload33432> geh mal forum da stehn meine info 
<nagetier> reload33432: das reicht uns aus
<reload33432> ich hab memo test 
<nagetier> reload33432: und du bist dir sicher der ram ist ok?
<reload33432> okay alle ram raus denn rein und fahrt nicht hoch oder wie 
<reload33432> das weiss ich nicht 
<reload33432> wollt schon zum pc speziallisten wegen dem problem dann hat mirt jemand geholfen wenn das system starte machmal bios bug meldung voll grass 
<nagetier> reload33432: lass den ram im rechner, von dem du der meinung bist er wäre ok.. dann lade xubuntu oder lubuntu von cd oder usb, dort kannst du memtest ausführen.. das wird dir direkt nach dem start start angezeigt, noch bevor das eigentliche system läd
<reload33432> nein wenn ubuntu ich hab aufgeschrieben . wart mal 
<reload33432> hab das bios schon geflasht mit diskette weil bios auf diskette habe 
<reload33432> da ging nichts mehr 
<reload33432> bios bug 8842 
<nagetier> easty: und das ist jetzt behoben, dein windows läuft ebenfalls ohne probleme?
<nagetier> uuuups
<nagetier> sry
<nagetier> reload33432: ^
<reload33432> das lauft nicht iohne problem jeder start unerwarte fehler meldung 
<reload33432> jetzt hab das nicht 
<nagetier> reload33432: du musst unbedingt herausfinden ob es an deiner installation vom windows liegt, oder ob die hw einen schaden hat.. ansonsten brauchen wir nicht weitermachen
<nagetier> finde das heraus
<reload33432> mit memo test 
<reload33432> kann ram prufen . 
<reload33432> muss ja tools geben 
<phablet> BrunoY
<jokrebel> reload33432: Was ist denn eigentlich Deine Muttersprache? Deinen (teils auch noch falschen) Wortfetzen kann man kaum folgen.
<janda> hab nun das 3-te mal 16.04 lts installed weil es immer wieder probleme mit dem lvm-password gegeben hat. endlich klapp es - puuuh
<nagetier> warum will lvm ein pw?
<janda> habs zu sicherheit so verlangt
<janda> verschlüsselung
<nagetier> lvm verschlüsselt aber nicht
<nagetier> oder das ist neuer heißer scheiß :)
<janda> letzteres trifft zu
<sash_> Nee.
<sash_> LVM verschlüsselt nicht, LUKS verschlüsselt.
<sash_> bzw. dm-crypt
<landliebe> hallo zusammen, ich habe ein problem bzgl. gpg. Ich habe mir ein Schlüsselpaar erzeugt und möchte es testen. soweit so gut. ich habe also den öffentlichen testserver von g-n-u (adele) angeschrieben und ihr meinen öffentlichen schlüssel gegeben. jetzt mache ich wohl etwas falsch wenn ich ihren öffentlichen schlüssel importieren möchte. ich habe eine .txt datei angelegt, ihren schlüssel reinkopiert und die
<landliebe>  dateiendung zu .asc geändert. ich habe auch eine info bekommen, dass der schlüssel importiert worden sei. wenn ich aber mit evolution eine antwort an adele schicken möchte, dann sagt evolution zu mir "Verfassen der Nachricht gescheitert. Because "gpg: <adele@gnupp.de>: übersprungen: Unbrauchbarer öffentlicher Schlüssel
<landliebe> gpg: [stdin]: encryption failed: Unbrauchbarer öffentlicher Schlüssel
<landliebe> ", you may need to select different mail options."
<landliebe> mein nächster ansatz war es, das importieren per terminal zu versuchen. das habe ich mit "gpg --import-ownertrust < "/home/landliebe/.gnupg/öffentliche Schlüssel/Adele.asc" gemacht. daraufhin erhalte ich die fehlermeldung "gpg: Fehler in »[stdin]«: Doppelpunkt fehlt". Aber in einem Public Key ist doch gar kein Doppelpunkt? Höchstens bei Beginn der Datei nach dem Wort "Version"
<landliebe> aber da fehlt der doppelpunkt nicht
<landliebe> hat jemand eine idee?
<stareye> du kannst nicht so key kopieren
<landliebe> was soll ich stattdessen machen?
<stareye> du gpg import machen
<stareye> musst
<stareye> nicht keys daten kopieren und die umbennen
<stareye> ist schon länger das ich mit gpg was gemacht habe
<k1l_> wie hast du den schlüssel denn importiert?
<stareye> es gibt auch key server
<landliebe> erst in eine .txt geschrieben und die dann zu .asc umbenannt
<stareye> aus den keyserver
<k1l_> und dann?
<landliebe> drauf geklickt
<landliebe> dann kam eine meldung, dass der schlüssel importiert worden sei
<stareye> du hast den fingerprint
<landliebe> hat aber nicht richtig geklappt
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG/
<k1l_> da ist doch alles beschrieben eigentlich
<landliebe> deswegen habe ich es über "gpg --import-ownertrust" versucht. scheint auch nicht zu funktionieren.
<landliebe> ich habs jetzt über die grafische oberfläche mit seahorse versucht. hat jetzt geklappt...
<landliebe> sorry für die störung :x
<k1l_> ja seahorse ist da eigentlich pfelgeleicht. deswegen verstehe ich das problem nicht.
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution/#GnuPG
<k1l_> evtl ist da evolution auch einfach komisch.
<landliebe> ich habe gpg --import-ownertrust mehr vertraut. und als das nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich nachgefragt. nächstes mal versuche ich es erst über die grafische oberfläche, bevor ich hier fragen stelle... sorry... :x
<k1l_> …
<k1l_> import-ownertrust ist aber auch nicht richtig
<landliebe> was wäre denn richtig gewesen?
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GnuPG/#Schluessel-importieren
<john2> hi leute, frage, weiss jemand wo man bei weechat den "namen" dauerhaft ändern kann, oder welcher befehl ich hier reinschreiben kann
<john2> die doku von ubuntuuser ist das nicht beschrieben, soweit ich gesehen habe und die orginal doku erlährt jeden noch so kleinen schritt
<Fuchs> /set irc.server.freenode.nicks "foo,bar,bla"
<Fuchs> (angenommen, dass das Netzwerk freenode heisst, sonst halt anpassen) 
<john2> ok danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<john2> teste es kurz
<john2> habs mal eingegeben /set irc.server.freenode.nicks "DasisteinTEst"
<john2> aha wait, hab noch ne andere idee
<john2> hi Fuchs hat leider nicht geklappt
<Fuchs> bist Du sicher, dass das Netzwerk (in weechat, nicht allgemein) bei Dir freenode heisst? 
<john2> also ich connecte über irc.freenode.net
<john2> habs auch mit /set irc.freenode.net.nick probiert
<Fuchs> bist Du sicher, dass Du das Netzwerk als solches gespeichert hast? Klingt eher nicht so
<john2> ähm ^^ ka
<k1l_> john2: nimm doch einfach einen irc client zum klicken :)
<Fuchs> sonst halt /set irc.server_default.nicks "foo" 
<john2> ^^ nee, falls mal die graka oder sowas crasht, ist das dafür perfekt geeignet 
<john2> in der config datei müsste man es ja auch ändern können
<Fuchs> oder einfach mit dem Befehl oben
<john2> sollte es mit dem befehl oben sofort geändert werden oder erst nach neustart?
<Fuchs> ich vermute erst nach Neustart, alles andere waere komisch. Sonst kannst Du anschliessend ein grep auf die Konfiguration machne. 
<Fuchs> *machen
<DasisteinTEst> Fuchs: danke ^^ 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ich empfehle aber, dass Du in Ruhe die Dokumentation liest und das korrekt aufsetzt
<Fuchs> mit gespeicherten Netzwerken
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-03
<janda> guten morgen
<LupusE> hi
<Dejavu> ich verwende die extension ytvideos auf meiner webseite - dort geht der Fullscreen-Modus jedoch nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Meldung "Vollbildmodus deaktiviert" - unter youtube direkt geht es jedoch ... Habt ihr eine Idee wo der Fehler liegen könnte
<Dejavu> ups sehe gerade - war falscher channel - sorry :D
<mike__> 42
<musca> mike__: 42 gibt's nebenan bei #opensuse
<jokrebel> ach? was is 42?
<DaVu> jokrebel: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_%28Antwort%29
<dreamon> LOL
<kunglao> hallo
<kunglao> ich woltle gerade aufm laptop (<-ubuntu) browser in the box installieren und finde nur windows versionen davon. bin ich blind oder ist der linux support eingestellt worden '??
<kunglao> oder gehört das eher in den off-topic chan ?
<jokrebel> kunglao: Was?
<kunglao> die frage ob es bitbox (browser in the box) noch für linux gibt. ich sehe auf der webseite vom unbternehmen nur windows versionen
 * jokrebel kennt das nicht ...ooO( aber vielleicht gäbe es was ähnliches unter Ubuntus neuem "snap" oder wie das hieß? )
<kunglao> naja, kann mir das auch selbst einrichten vm mit eigenem linux drin und browser eben... war nur so schön kompfortabel
<kunglao> und ich bin etwas faul =)
<eTeddy> Nabend
<eTeddy> Wo kauft man am besten Hardware ein, damit Sie vom aktuellen Ubuntu unterstützt wird? Habe bei Alternate eine Variante mit Asus X99-E mit i7-6850K und eine Variante mit Asus Z170-DELUXE mit i7-6700K zusammengestellt. Als GraKa würde ich zur PNY Nvidia NVS 315 tendieren.
<eTeddy> Preis ist vorerst sekundär, wichtig viel Leistung, viel RAM, sehr leise und vollständige Funktion - es werden mehrere virtuelle Maschinen unter VirtualBox gleichzeitig drauf laufen u.a. mit Konstruktionssoftware (SolidWorks)
<akarvi> hej
<_moep_> hey
<akarvi> Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, warum ich trotz register und identified nicht in archlinux-channels reinkomme? Anfrage auf #freenode cheitert mit ":Cannot send to channel"
<akarvi> thx
<_moep_> hat zumindest nix mit ubuntu support zu tun
<akarvi> nein, aber da ich nebenbei noch ubuntu fahre, dachte ich  ich frage mal hier. :)
<_moep_> frag mal im freenode support channel nach
<_moep_> interessant wäre auch welchen channel _genau_
<akarvi> #archlinux und #archlinux-de
<akarvi> Ich lande nur auf #archlinux-unregistered
<akarvi> Servermeldung: You are now identified for akarvi. You may not reregister
<akarvi> Im #freenode kann ich leider nichts senden: cannot send to channel
<akarvi> eir privat meldet sich nicht
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-04
<krytarik> akarvi: "-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- akarvi has NOT COMPLETED registration verification"
<krytarik> (Und eir ist'n Bot.)
<akarvi> krytarik: mhh, habe die mail von freenode erhalten, passwort eingegeben, danach auf ssl umgestellt. laut freenode bin ich identified. wo liegt das problem?
<akarvi> -NickServ(NickServ@services.)-
<krytarik> akarvi: Auch die VERIFY-Sache?
<akarvi> Welche VERIFY-Sache? Das sagt ir nix
<akarvi> +mir
<krytarik> Sollte in der E-Mail stehen.
<akarvi> ich schaue
<akarvi> achso, den verify-code. japp, den habe ich bestätigt.
<akarvi> VERIFY REGISTER akarvi libdvcwvkkeh
<akarvi> -NickServ- akarvi has now been verified.
<krytarik> Jetzt ist's auch gut. :)
<akarvi> gnumpf, zuviel gepasttet. :)
<akarvi> Hast Du noch ne Idee?
<krytarik> Nee, der Status hat sich jetzt geändert, wie gesagt - sollte jetzt gehen.
<akarvi> Ich schau mal
<akarvi> whoop, und geht. Ich danke Dir, krytarik. 
<krytarik> Gerne.
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> mit welcher tastenkombination bekomme ich in der bash einenreiter für ein neues terminal? Strg+T geht net(
<stevieh1> das ist nicht sache der Bash, sondern des Terminalemulators
<stevieh1> beim Gnome Terminal z.B. Strg+Shift+T
<Balu> Im Datei-Menü des Terminals kann man meist die Tastenkombination ablesen
<janda> dort wird sie aber nicht angeboten
<Balu> So ist es beispielsweise bei Konsole in KDE
<stevieh> was ist es denn für ein Terminalemulator?
<janda> habe gnome
<stevieh> drückst du F1, gibts die Anleitung
<janda> dort steht aber _nix_ davon drinne(
<janda> nur wie man von reiter zu reiter wechselt, aber wie man sie erstellt null!
<Balu> janda: funktioniert denn Strg+Shift+T nicht?
<stevieh> bei mir heisst das "Terminal Handbuch" und unter "Erste Schritte" steht: Reiter verwenden.
<stevieh> Drücken Sie Strg+Umschalt+T.
<stevieh> ist das gnome-terminal bei unity
<Balu> Strg+Shift+N könnte es auch tun
<stevieh> aber das sollte egal sein.
<janda> Balu, thx, das war es:)
<Balu> ok
<neoX> t
<WLBI> hi
<RDX400> hi
<hamster> CPU Auslastung immer 100%, mal ist es Kern-4 mal Kern-3 ...
<hamster> und im Taskmanager eine seltsame SRManager.exe  !!
<hamster> diese SRManager.exe lässt sich auch nicht beenden ... kommt immer wieder
<sdx23> hamster: hier ist kein Windows Support.
<hamster> schon klar :)    habs gefunden danke
<jark> ist das hier der support von ubuntuusers?
<tilt> es besteht ein zusammenhang
<tilt> denk ich mal
<jark> jep habs nun auch gelesen
<tilt> ziemlich low traffic
<jark> kann mir bitte jemand erklären wie man automatisierte installationen unter ubuntu durchführt?
<tilt> willst du ubuntu installieren oder auf existierenden ubuntus software installieren?
<jark> ich möchte ubuntu automatisiert installieren, neu! so dass benutzernamen und passwörter zufällig generiert werden.
<tilt> dann interessierst du dich für ubuntu unattended installation
<jark> ok
<jark> ich google gerade mal danach. bis später
<tilt> für 16.04 ist das dokumentiert https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<tilt> für 14.04 find ich kein pendant
<tilt> die anforderung randomisierter passwörter ist interessant
<tilt> das ist so wie ich das sehe nicht vorgesehen, stattdessen kriegen alle immer denselben 1st username mit immer demselben initialpasswort
<jark> das ist aber anspruchsvoll. das überfordert mich etwas, mal sehen wenn man mal viel muße habe 
<tilt> och 
<tilt> ;)
<tilt> ich denke, die kickstart-methode ist interessant für dich
<tilt> bei randomisierten passwörter pro installiertem rechner wäre zB die frage, wie du diese passwörter dann eigentlich erfahren willst, bzw wie sie die anwender erfahren
<tilt> per nachricht im anmeldeformular "bitte anmelden mit benutzername johndoe passwort geheim"? :D
<jark> tilt, noch da?
<tilt> jo
<jark> vmware hat das schön gelöst
<tilt> ah, du installierst in einer virtualisierungsumgebung?
<jark> zum testen erstmal
<jark> schönes wochenende
<kolton> hi
<tojoko> anybody got ubuntu runnin' on a netbook with 1 gb ram? any recommandations, if 16.04, 14.04 or lubuntu?
<k1l_> auf jeden fall Lubuntu
<k1l_> welches ist dann dir überlassen
<tojoko> oh, i see, 16.04 not recommanded, so it's a question of lubuntu or 14.04. ups, falsche sprache. danke k1l_ - also auch kein 14.04 meinste?
<k1l_> du drehst mir das wort im mund herum
<tojoko> nee, ich wollte eigentlich die frage vereinfachen. ist deine antwort noch so klar, wenn ich frage, ubuntu 14.04 oder lubuntu 16.04?
<k1l_> mit 1gb ram hast du nur eine chance mit Lubuntu. jeder andere desktop wird ne qual bis läuft eh nicht. oder du nimmst so minimal tiling desktops. das ist aber für den 0815 user ein buch mit 7 siegeln.
<tojoko> danke.
<k1l_> tojoko: das macht keinen unterschied. 16.04 hat neuere versionen von den paketen. die teilweise etwas mehr service bieten können aber auch mehr hardware braucehn können.
<tojoko> ich befürchte leider, so richtig spass macht's eh nur mit haiku, aber lubuntu erkennst das 3g modem. Das ist mir schon auch was wert, auch wenn gerade keine karte drinne ist.
<tojoko> ok, auf m installations stick ist zur zeit aber nur lubuntu 16.04, deshalb wirds dann wohl das werden.
<k1l_> versuch macht kluch
<tojoko> ich besitze überhaupt kein lubuntu 14.04. na, mal gucken, ob man das noch wo kriegen tut.
<k1l_> klar kriegt man as noch. aber versuch doch erstmal mit dem 16.04.
<jokrebel> sollte es (da noch supportet) schon auch noch geben
<tojoko> ich hab's hier schon auf m stick installiert, aber die boot partition geloescht. gibt's 'n einfachen weg, da noch dran zu kommen? ok, dann installier ichs mal auf der hd.
<eTeddy> k1l_: naja so schlecht ist XFCE ja nun auch nicht - kommt auch mit 1GB RAM klar...
<k1l_> klar, bis man ein programm startet ;p
<k1l_> lubuntu kommt, z.b., von haus aus mit zram 
<janda> jetzt ist mir das 16.04 abgestürzt und weiss net warum(
<janda> tastatur u maus waren weg, doch der bildschirm zeigte noch an …
<tojoko> anscheinend braucht man gar keine bootpartition, wenn man easybcd verwendet. das ding ist echt gut.
<wobelingers> easybcd ist doch ein linux installer oder nicht 
<wobelingers> ich glaube nicht das der so gut ist meiner meinung nach 
<wobelingers> ich habe den mir schon mal angeschaut weil der bei den heften mitgeliefert wirt 
<wobelingers> aber noja
<wobelingers> das ist immer so eine sache meiner meinung nach finde ich das debian system am besten weil ich mit den installer einwandfrei zu recht komme und auch mit apt-get und dselect mit den ganzen abhängigkeite komme ich da einwandfrei zu recht weil sonnst werden die meisten sachen wieder nicht mit installiert und so weiter 
<wobelingers> das ist immer unterschiedlich aber noja 
<tojoko> nee, die sache ist ganz einfach die, dass ich einen stick habe mit lubuntu der aber nicht direkt bootbar ist. easybcd hat den gefunden und gestartet.
<wobelingers> ich habe mir paar hefte gekauft und auf denen ist das debian mit geliefertert worden man kann das zwar auch bei debian.org laden aber ich mag das gerne wenn das mit geliefert worden ist weil eine heftcd und da noch ein freies system drauf ist finde ich einwandfrei 
<wobelingers> noja ich habe mir easycd noch nicht genau angeschaut aber ich habe das auch aber noja werde ich mir vieleicht mal anschauen wenn ich wieder zeit habe aber mein system rennt einwandfrei wie immer 
<wobelingers> normaler weise habe ich noch die firewall ruls drauf aber die habe ich jetz gerade nicht drauf weil sie durch die fritzbox auch nicht durch kommen das ist eine einwandfrei sache die fritzbox 
<wobelingers> die hat eine firewall mit eingebaut 
<wobelingers> und da kommt keiner drauf die haben sie in der univiersität in regensbug auch drinen 
<wobelingers> die habe ich auch zuhause aber nur die 7390 
<wobelingers> was handeres habe ich auch nicht und da ist ein subnetzwerk von 192.168.178.1
<wobelingers> da kannst also haufen rechner drann klemmen und laufen lassen wenn du mal zeit und lust hast kannst mir ja schreiben bis dann 
<wobelingers> ich werde mich jetzt wieder in mein bett legen weil ich müde bin bis dann cu later
<wobelingers> ich habe schon mal freebsd am laufen gehabt auf meinem barbone aber noja 
<wobelingers> bis man das am laufen hat und da alles eingerichtet hat ist das so eine sache 
<wobelingers> aber noja 
<wobelingers> ich verstehe nicht waurm das gar keiner mehr scheibt aber noja 
<wobelingers> normaler weise schreibt die ganze universität 
<tojoko> Samstag abend? :)
<wobelingers> normaler weise schon die ganze zeit schreibt da normaler wiese jemand und ich bekomme jeden tag updates aber jetzt die letzten jahre seit dem der jehl michael da wohnt kommt gar nix mehr an 
<wobelingers> und die meinen alle das ich mit dselect einen dselectiert habe und das ist nicht der jehlmichael oder wie und das ist nicht dem gerhardschröder sein glaube 
<wobelingers> das hat mir noch der forster lernen wollen 
<wobelingers> und da schreibt keiner mehr mit mir oder wie 
<wobelingers> das ist schon der ablsolute wahnsinn 
<tojoko> wobelingers, mach dich doch ma' locker, trink ma 'n Bier.
<wobelingers> ich trinke nicht 
<wobelingers> ich nehme keine drogen schon seit mein opa gestorben ist nehme ich keine drogen bin blos bei meiner oma zuhause und da bin ich am rechner 
<wobelingers> ich trinke keinen alkohol mein opa hat noch nie was getrunken 
<wobelingers> nicht mal ein glas bier
<tojoko> Das kann ich ja kaum glauben. ^^
<wobelingers> noja 
<wobelingers> wie ihr meint 
<wobelingers> ich installiere meine system immer schon so 
<wobelingers> aber noja 
<wobelingers> anderes habe ich sie noch nie installiert 
<wobelingers> wie ich sie immer installiere 
<wobelingers> wie man ein debian system halt installiert 
<wobelingers> der gonzo schreibt auch nicht mehr weis nicht was mit dem los ist 
<k1l_> nur das das hier #ubuntu-de ist :)
<wobelingers> aber sonnst schreiben alle der terry49 auch noch 
<wobelingers> aber die schreiben gar nicht mehr 
<wobelingers> blos 8 leute von meiner familie sind gestorben 
<wobelingers> und ich war bei keinem auf der beerdigung weil sie mich alle für einen schwule halt 
<k1l_> wobelingers: das ist alles nicht relevant für diesen support kanal. und wenn du in jedem support kanal so rumlaberst, dann wundert mich nicht, dass mit dir keiner mehr schreibt.
<wobelingers> und ich habe keine forhaut nicht an meinem pimmel drann 
<wobelingers> oder wie das ist ein auslender dreck seuchel pack 
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-05
<katrin83> schönen guten morgen
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<Wishmaster2> Guten Morgen katrin83
<tojoko> Hallo katrin83. :)
<katrin83> hat jemand eine idee für einen proxy mit dem ich torrents laden kann?
<Wishmaster2> Die kannst du auch ohne Proxy laden
<katrin83> auch ohne angst vor einer abmahnung haben zu müssen?
<_moep_> naja, kommt drauf an, was du ziehst
<Wishmaster2> Grundsätzlich geben wir hier aber keine Tipps zu illegalen Downloads
<_moep_> aber ja es gab schon fälle, in leute nicht mal torrents gezogen hatten und die ip-adresse trotzdem auftauchte
<_moep_> torrents sind nicht illegal
<_moep_> :P
<katrin83> wollte ein paar hörbücher für den urlaub ziehen
<tojoko> www.audible.de?
<jokrebel> das wohl meist schon
<katrin83> ok, dann sorry
<nils_2> kannst du bei amazon, z.b.
<katrin83> :)
<katrin83> habe erst seit gestern unbuntu drauf und bin total verliebt in mein neues os *freu*
<nils_2> aber vermutlich ist katrin auch ein karl :-D 
<tojoko> katrin83: Das sind wir alle. :)
<Wishmaster2> Wobei Torrents nichts ist was nur unter Ubuntu läuft :)
<tojoko> http://www.giga.de/musik/horspiele-und-horbucher-kostenlos-die-5-besten-portale-fur-legale-downloads/
<katrin83> ah danke @tojoko
<tojoko> allerdings würde ich podcast bevorzugen. "this american life", die "npr"-Reihen um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen.
<tojoko> und https://www.vorleser.net/ sieht interessant aus - aber ich glaube, dass is' denn off-topic.
<stevieh> ausserdem gibts ja auch bei youtube ewig viel vorgelesenes
<katrin83> 11:31 < stevieh> ausserdem gibts ja auch bei youtube ewig viel vorgelesenes
<katrin83> ja dfas habe ich auch gerade gemerkt
<stevieh> und es gibt yt-dl
<katrin83> youtube ist die beste lösung
<stevieh> /etc/cron.daily/logrotate: gzip: stdin: file size changed while zipping
<stevieh> gibts einen einfach "Trick" dem logrotate das abzugewöhnen? mir isses ja eigentlich wurscht, aber ich mag die Mail nicht bekommen ;_)
<tojoko> re
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. sagen, wo ich a) einen komfortableren ircclient herbekomme und b) wie ich libreoffice nachinstalliere?
<tojoko> er bietet mir soffice und loffice an, aber wo ist da der Unterschied?
<Balu> tojoko: welchen IRC-Client benutzt Du denn?
<stevieh> tojoko: apt-get install libreoffice bietet dir eine auswahl an?
<tojoko> irgendwas auf der konsole. 
<stevieh> und komfortabel ist ne definitionsfrage... 
<Balu> tojoko: schau mal hier -> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC/
<stevieh> irssi ist glaub ich das leistungsfähigste und ich nehm einfach pidgin und gut ist.
<tojoko> danke stevieh, ich hatte nur office eingegeben.
<tojoko> stevie, danke nochmal, pidgin ist sogar bei lubuntu wohl dabei.
<Balu> Ich benutze HexChat und bin sehr zufrieden damit
<stevieh> denk ich doch
<stevieh> beim ircen gibt es diverse Vorlieben.
<tojoko> ich nehme hier was im terminal, dass ist schon ziemlich gut - nur leider schwierig für mehr als einen channel.
 * jokrebel würde ja auch für den Anfang Hexchat empfehlen.
<jokrebel> tojoko: irssi oder WeeChat sind halt Terminal-Clients und entsprechend gewöhungsbedürftig. Andererseits - ist man mal vertraut damit kann man auch mal mit kaputter GUI im IRC hilfe suchen.
<Balu> Ja, vor allem wenn man in mehreren Channeln aktiv ist, kann man sich die diversen Channelfenster schön auf dem Desktop verteilen
<Balu> Bei HexChat, meinte ich natürlich
<jokrebel> wenner den grad nicht karpott ist
<Balu> jokrebel: ist mir bisher noch nicht passiert
<jokrebel> Balu: Passiert auch eher hauptsächlich wenn man experimentiert und auch auch mal non-LTS-sachen nutzt
<stevieh> und mit pidgin kann man halt auch noch jabber machen...
<jokrebel> stevieh: Von nem Multimessenger fürs IRC halten viele nicht besonders viel...
<jokrebel> wenn man ernsthaft im IRC arbeiten will nimmt man einen reinen IRC-Client
<Fuchs> tojoko: Hexchat fuer GTK graphisch, Konversation oder Quassel fuer Qt graphisch
<Fuchs> tojoko: messenger wie pidgin oder so taugen fuer IRC schlicht nicht
<stevieh> was immer ernsthaft im IRC ist ;-) wenn ich ernsthaft arbeite hab ich jabber :-)
<stevieh> Fuchs: stimmt, ich kann damit seit jahren schon nicht richtig lesen...
<Fuchs> sogar die Entwickler selber raten davon ab 
<Sascha9906> Hallo! Ich hab da mal eine Frage! Ich habe mir ein Handbuch gekauft. Nun meine Frage dieses Handbuch ist für Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Wir sind ja mittlerweile schon bei 16.04 LTS. Kann ich dieses jetzt trotzdem noch verwenden?
<sash_> Sascha9906: Vieles davon ist sicherlich weiterhin gültig, aber nicht alles.
<Sascha9906> sash_ Es geht nämlich darum, dass ich dieses Buch zum Erlernen von Ubuntu verwenden will. Würdest du das für sinnvoll halten wenn ich es mit diesem Buch machen würde. Also welches für 14.04 LTS giltet?
<sash_> Sascha9906: Jo, kommt natürlich ein bisschen drauf an, welches Buch das ist. Aber was spricht denn dagegen, auch 14.04 zu verwenden, wenn du damit lernen willst? Das ist noch bis 2019 supportet, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<jokrebel> Sascha9906: Ich würde ja auch vielleicht in dem Falle dann ein 14.04 installieren welches ja tatsächlich (da LTS) noch einige Zeit unterstützt wird. Wann ist das Buch wohl auch rundum "zutreffend"
<jokrebel> *Dann
<Sascha9906> jokrebel: Ist zwischen den Versionen soviel Unterschied?
<jokrebel> Naja - 16.04 ist 2 Jahre "neuer". Natürlich läuft da inzwischen vieles anders als vermutlich in diesem ominösem Buch beschrieben sein kann.
<jokrebel> Gerade als absoluter Neuling könnte man da sicher schnell ins straucheln kommen. Aber wie gesagt ist 14.04 ja noch nicht tot, nur weil es bereits eine nachfolge LTS version gibt (auf die Du dann im Sommer, wenn 16.04.1 rauskommt) auch immer noch per Release-Upgrade hochziehnen kannst. (oder auch erst viel später, da ja wirklich noch ein paar Jahre 14.04 supportet wird)
<Sascha9906> jokrebel: bis 2019 richtig?
<jokrebel> Sascha9906: Richtig. Bis April 2019 - siehe auch im Wiki https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trusty_Tahr/
<jokrebel> auch das Ubuntuuserswiki ist eine absolut empfehlenswerte umfangreiche Seite die immer einen Blick wert sein sollte und auch sehr Einsteigerfreundlich https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<Benni> Hallo ich habe eine frage zu irc-dhcp und zwar durch was wird der server-identifier im offer gesetzt ? und kann ich irgentwie sehen welche .confs er includet hat ? (da im offer immer noch alte options verteilt werden obwol dise nicht mer eingebunden sind (sollten))
<janda_> Problem: Uhrzeit wird falsch angezeigt. mein gnome-desktop zeigt mir mom "17:07" an. wie kann man das einstellen? Im BIOS hab ich das schon richtig gestellt, funzt aber trotzdem nicht( 
<janda_> ubuntu-gnome 26.04
<janda_> -2+1
<_moep_> janda_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/
<jokrebel> janda_: Im BIOS auf universal Time stellen und in den Desktopsettings die Zeitzone korrekt setzen (ggf. noch NTP aktivieren) -> done
<janda_> thx, werd ich gleich machen
<HaikuUser> re
<tojoko> ich krieg einen an der waffel. jetzt wo ich ubuntu in einer eigenen partition installiert habe, fragt er mich beim start, ob ich nicht doch die installation der sd karte nutzen moechte.
<tojoko> bzw. listet die in der auswahl. waehle ich sie aus, bootet er mit Fehlermeldung, laeuft dann aber doch ...
<tojoko> ... nur leider komplett ohne wifi.
<janda> hmmm, komisch; jetzt ist die zeit wieder plötzlich richtig angezeigt - verstehe ich nicht(???)
<jokrebel> janda: Dualboot mit Windows?
<Balu> janda: Ubuntu geht standardmäßig davon aus, dass die Zeit im BIOS auf UTC (Universal Time Coordinated) eingestellt ist
<tojoko> ah, ok, das problem habe ich hier auch - und was macht man da?
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Mac-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<janda> jokrebel, windoof hatte ich zuletzt 1995
<janda> bin von debian auf ubuntu umgestiegen
<tojoko> danke joe
<tojoko> re - gibt's irgend 'ne möglichkeit, programme von der kommandozeile zu starten, ohne diese versehentlich mit strg+c wieder zu beenden?
<Koffeinfriedhof> "Versehentlich"? Also wenn du sie etwas abkapseln willst, könntest du dir screen installieren, sie dort drinnen starten und dann mit ctrl-a-d den screen verlassen. dann kannst du es höchstens beim herunterfahren vergessen sie zu beenden.
<stareye> tojoko: meinprogramm &
<stareye> dann geht in hintergrund
<tojoko> danke euch beiden, ich denke stareyes vorschlag wird helfen.
<Koffeinfriedhof> Jop. Das war zu einfach, als dass ich drauf gekommen wäre ;) Ich wechsle halt ständig zu den Konsolenprogrammen, da ist screen bequemer.
<sdx23> nur, wenn man das Terminal zu macht, ist's auch hinüber. Außerdem saut das dann da Ausgabe rein.
<tojoko> hehe, danke. also nicht zufriedenstellend. wobei, warum sollte man das terminal schliessen. naja. unter haiku gibt's den befehl open ...
<washuu_de> Grüss Gott Leute. Ich verzweifle hier gerade an dem Thema "Eingabemethoden". Bin ich hier richtig? Oder, soll ich einen anderen Channel öffnen?
<tojoko> rofl - öffne doch einen channel #lonelyUbuntu und frag da. ^^ *scnr*
<tojoko> washuu_de, oder frag halt einfach ...
<k1l> washuu_de: frag einfach
<washuu1> Super! Ich wechsel erstmal den client (nickserv ghost :-D)
<washuu1> Ich kann japanischen Text eingeben aber ''backspace`` und ''delete`` funktionieren dann nicht mehr. Was mache ich falsch?
<washuu1> Ich habe das schon mal funktionierend gehabt. Alle 2 Jahre ist allerdings ein Update auf die neue LTS Version fällig. Dann geht`s nimmer :-(
<tojoko> washuu1, i'd recommand another channel. ev. #ubuntu-jp ? das problem scheint mir doch zu speziell. oder eben gedult.^^
<washuu1> Tnx tojoko. I try thatr. I hope they speak English ;-)
<k1l> washuu1: ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele hier japanische eingaben nutzen, denke aber eher wenige. evtl schreibst du mal einen eintrag im forum.ubuntuusers.de da ist die chance größer mit den speziellen vorgaben
<washuu1> 日本語　<- is that legible? I`m just curious...
<tojoko> naja, es gibt noch eine diskussion hier http://moritzmolch.com/1453 und hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/719016/15-10-japanese-input-doesnt-work - aber google kannste ja selber.
<washuu1> Danke für die Links.
<tojoko> ubuntu japanese input waren meine suchbegriffe - aber vielleicht findet sich ja hier noch jmd.
<washuu1> Anmerkung: Ich glaub da hab ich ein Problem mit den GEDIT. Hier funktiomier backspace irgendwie. Hat mein japanischer Input auch  hingehauen? Keine fliegendreckartigen Zeichen...
<washuu1> ？
<tojoko> washuu1, das sah für mich sehr japanisch aus.
<tojoko> das erste war 'ne leiter, das zweite sah aus wie ein widerstand, das dritte .. ach, lassen wir das.
<washuu1> Cool! Da werde ich mir erstmal die Liste fer installierten Module mit uim/scim etc. notieren. Die sind XVHAT jompatibel. YAY
<washuu1> @toyoko. Leiter ist Treffer.
<washuu1> In -jp ist grad niemand da. Ich werd die gedit peoples fragen. Ist ja jetzt doch kein globales Problem. Muss ich noch Eingabeformulare in den gängigen Browsern ausprobieren
<frostschutz> washuu1, das mit backspace ist nur bei gedit?
<washuu1> Bis jetzt habe ich nock nix anderes probiert. Der FF ist dertig geladenn. Mal sehen...
<tojoko> washuu1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1315579 oder https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=747154 was damit zu tun? Die suchen wohl noch tester.
<frostschutz> washuu1, ich hab im moment nur die 16.04 livecd mit unity da, aber da klappt alles mit ibus anthy
<washuu1> Geht in doogle translate. Luft wie froher. Es stellt seine input methode zur versgug... ausser ich schalte auf japanisch um hier.
<washuu1> GEDIT du bist schuld ;-)
<washuu1> Ha! Fein. Heut Nacht nimmer. Aber ich notier mir mal die Bug#. Morgenist ein neuer Tag. Ihr sied hilfreich gewesen. Ich komm wieder. Vielleicht weiss ich ja auch mal was und es sind alle beschäftigt. Miwn XCHAT idlet gerne. Doch der Computer stürzte gestern nächtlich ab. 
<washuu1> Bin wech...
<derpartner> +hi
<derpartner> hui
<derpartner> hi
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-29
<ubudesk_unterweg> moin
<Guest12745> test
<Guest12745> wenn bei email sicherheit im vordergrund steht bietet mutt irgendwelche vorteile gegenüber thunderbird ?
<frostschutz> Guest29395, wenn sich irgendein frechdachs an deinen PC setzt hat er deine mails mit thunderbird schneller gelesen als mit mutt ;-)
<ubudesk_unterweg> hi
<ubudesk_unterweg> was ist an der syntax falsch grep -R prog*.c /home/ubudesk/Schreibtisch/test/
<ubudesk_unterweg> sollte er nicht was finden
<ubudesk_unterweg> https://snag.gy/ywLflM.jpg
<deem> ubudesk_unterweg: du meinst prog.*\.c
<ubudesk_unterweg> deem: grep "suchbegriff" /dokumentenordner/* - habs so übernommen
<deem> ja, aber dein regex sollte prog.*\.c sein
<deem> du willst ja auf "prog"irgendwas".c" matchen, nicht?
<ubudesk_unterweg> ich will das der mal was anzeigt was ein dreck ich dreh durch
<ubudesk_unterweg> ja
<ubudesk_unterweg> deem: kann grep nicht auf das aktuelle verzeichnis suchen?
<deem> doch klar
<sash_> So funktioniert grep nicht
<sash_> Also grep findet keine Dateinamen
<sash_> Er will anscheinend Dateien finden, die prog*.c heißen
<deem> achsoooooooo
<Frickelpit> find ist dein Freund
<deem> du kannst auch ls in grep pipen, aber find ist definitiv schöner
<ubudesk_unterweg> okay
<ubudesk_unterweg> danke erstma
<geser> zusätzlich wird auch noch das prog*.c durch die Shell ausgewertet sofern passende Dateien im aktuellen Ordner liegen
<deem> geser: das müsste aber eine datei mit ganz vielen "g" sein :D
<deem> alternativ zweien :D
<geser> deem: wieso? an der Stelle ist es ganz normales File-Globbing, keine Regex
<rentier> Huhu! Weiß jemand, wieso dieses Wetterbericht-Widget oben in der Taskleiste seit paar Tagen nicht mehr geht? Da steht nur noch "Kein Daten".
<rentier> es geht um das "xfce4-weather-plugin"
<ubudesk_unterweg> geser: doch nicht find, eher grep?
<geser> ubudesk_unterweg: find ist schon das richtige für deinen Zweck
<ubudesk_unterweg> k
<deem> geser: das kommt auf deine shell. bei der standard ubuntu dash mag das stimmen. meine zsh macht das ein wenig anders
<deem> +an
<geser> stimmt
<rentier> ich hab von dem weather plug-in nur v0.8.3, aktuell ist 0.8.9, aber synaptic zeigt keine Aktualisierungen
<sdx23> rentier: die ausgabe von apt-cache paketname # bitte in einen pastebin
<rentier> sdx23, wofür steht denn das #?
<sdx23> rentier: "ignorieren Sie das einfach! das macht nichts."
<rentier> sdx23, ich krieg immer nur "Ungültige Operation xf4ce-weather-plugin"
<sdx23> oh, äh, da fehlt ein "policy"
<sdx23> apt-cache policy xf4ce-weather-plugin"
<rentier> sdx23, Paket xf4ce-weather-plugin kann nicht gefunden werden.
<koegs> tippfehler
<koegs> xfce4-weather-plugin
<rentier> sdx23, https://pastebin.com/BkYByMcF
<le_bot> Title: xfce4-weather-plugin: Installiert: 0.8.3-1ubuntu0.1 Installation - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> rentier: was du da jetzt rauslesen kannst ist: es gab ein Update, aus trusty-updates und das ist gerade installiert. Eine neuere Version gibt es in den eingestellten Repos nicht
<rentier> sdx23, hat das was damit zu tun, dass ich noch auf Trusty bin? Weil "The normal (and best) way to get this plugin is to use the package manager or port system of your operating system" steht auf der Hilfeseite
<rentier> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<le_bot> Title: projects:panel-plugins:xfce4-weather-plugin [Xfce Goodies] (at goodies.xfce.org)
<sdx23> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xfce4-weather-plugin <- oben rechts ist die Auswahl für die Ubuntu-Version, da siehst du die jeweils verfügbaren Paketversionen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- xfce4-weather-plugin (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<empedokles78> Hallo. Gibt's unter Linux eine gute Warenwirtschaft? Bzw. wo könnte ich das heraus finden?
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ERP/ ← das könnte ein guter Einstieg sein
<le_bot> Title: ERP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<empedokles78> dadrc, danke für den Link. Eine Bewertungsplattform habt ihr nicht?
<dadrc> empedokles78, nö, da sind wahrscheinlich auch die Anforderungen zu verschieden
<Inomeitor> schönen guten abend =)
<Inomeitor> hat eben wer zeit um mir bei meinem server problem zu helfen ? ^^ habe den neu aufgesetzt mit ubuntu 14.4 und dort ist ein mysql server und client vorinstalliert, wenn ich nu php myadmin instalieren will fragt er ständig nach einem passwort, was ich allerdings nicht habe 
<Inomeitor> da ich keines setzen konnte 
<Inomeitor> wie soll ich nun vorgehen ? ^^
<dadrc> Inomeitor, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.5` (oder welche Version auch immer), dann kannst du das Adminpasswort für den Server neu setzen
<dadrc> Also, für den mysql-Server
<Inomeitor> cool, danke, hat geklappt ^^ 2 tage googeln ohne erfolg, 5 min hier hat des problem gelöst ^^
<Inomeitor> ich bin begeistert :D
<Inomeitor> hm, wohl zu früh gefreut -.-"
<Inomeitor> ───────────────────────────┤ Konfiguriere phpmyadmin ├────────────────────────────┐  │                                                                                   │  │ Ein Fehler ist beim Installieren der Datenbank aufgetreten:                       │  │                                              
<Inomeitor> wollte gerade auf die db connecten lassen :/
<Inomenitor> huhu, hätte da nochmal ein kleines problem -.-" nun hat die installation zwar geklappt, läuft auch, aber kann die phpmyadmin seite nicht aufrufen ... 
<Inomenitor> habe folgendes probiert 
<Inomenitor>  echo Include /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf >> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Inomenitor> antwort war
<Inomenitor> -bash: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Keine Berechtigung
<Inomenitor> auch mit sudo klappte es net ...
<Fuchs> ja, sudo und echo geht nicht
<Fuchs> da muss wenn schon ein tee drum, oder besser  sudo sh -c "echo blabla > /foo/bar"  
<Fuchs> ob das nun so gescheit sei, da einfach blind eine Zeile reinzuschreiben, sei dahingestellt 
<Inomenitor> ich muss dazusagen, habe recht wenig ahnung von linux ... ich weiß nur das es beim letzten mal wo ich es installierte alles auf anhieb geklappt hatte, und dieses mal giebt es irgendwie nur probleme -.-"
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mich da _dringenst_ einlesen, bevor Du irgendwelche Server betreibst
<Fuchs> bevor die von jemandem uebernommen und als Spamschleuder missbraucht werden
<Fuchs> das ubuntuusers Wiki hat eigentlich fuer die meisten Themen gute und vollstaendige Anleitungen, schau am besten da rein 
<Inomenitor> mich wundert es nur des es dieses mal alles nicht so klappt wie es soll :/ 
<k1l> php modul aktiviert?
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-30
<ubudesk_unterweg> moin
<ubudesk_unterweg> warum bekomme ich keine ausgabe ? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/24712884/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: updatedb ausgeführt?
<ubudesk_unterweg> davon ist nichts beschrieben
<ubudesk_unterweg> mache es nach so einer anleitung, hmpf
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: ohne (aktuelle) db kann locate nichts finden, anfänglich ist die leer
<ubudesk_unterweg> okay danke
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/locate/ - sollte oft die erste Anlaufstelle sein
<le_bot> Title: locate › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubudesk_unterweg> nagetier: perfekt danke
<nagetier> Bitte
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: was mir bei locate machmal auffällt, es scheint nicht alle pfade zu durchsuchen. z.b was bei mir unter /srv/samba und /srv/download liegt findet er nicht
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Das lässt sich konfigurieren
<nagetier> Frage bitte nicht wo, ist aber nicht schwer zu finden.. dürfe unter /etc/ liegen
<nagetier> oder auch nicht..
<ubudesk_unterweg> ShiroNeko: macht vllt die option -e sinn??
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: /etc/updatedb.conf
<ShiroNeko> etc sollte eigentlich immer die erste stelle sein wo man sucht =)
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> und dann erst die drölfzig anderen, sehe ich auch so ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> ./etc/cron.daily
<ShiroNeko> okay, /srv stand in den PRUNEPATHS
<ShiroNeko> das erklärt einiges
<nagetier> Jo, macht oft Sinn
<ubudesk_unterweg> nagetier: funktioniert bzw. gibt es den befehl slocate unter ubuntu nicht?
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: soll sich das Paket zu mlocate unterscheiden? 
<ubudesk_unterweg> ka mlocate = locate?
<nagetier> Ich fragte mich das damals auch, das liegt allerdings schon etwas urück
<nagetier> Ich glaube slocate und mlocate unterscheiden sich nicht
<nagetier> und schlussendlich bringen beide locate mit, ja
<ubudesk_unterweg> Überzeugen Sie sich, das slocate funktioniert, indem Sie als gewöhnlicher Benutzer nach Dateiein wie /etc/shadow suchen.
<ubudesk_unterweg> site:wiki.ubuntuusers.de slocate - Leider wurden für diese Suchanfrage keine Ergebnisse im Internet gefunden!
<ubudesk_unterweg> vllt nur bei opensuse?
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: passt schon, du hast ja locate zur Verfügung, slocate rief man damals auch nicht auf
<ubudesk_unterweg> k
<wolfgang_> Hallo. Kann sich das hier mal bitte jemand anschauen. Ist ein i5 Notebook mit einer schnellen SSD drin. Aber der Bootvorgang ist gefühlt unendlich langsam. 
<wolfgang_> dmesg habe ich hier hochgeladen. → https://paste.ubuntu.com/24713463/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<wolfgang_> Alleine [Di Mai 30 11:53:25 2017] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth1: Link is down (dauert 45Sekunden)
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Irgendwie sehe ich da einige Baustellen die recht lange dauern abgearbeitet zu werden. Ist die Firmware vom Rechner auf einem aktuellen Stand?
<wolfgang_> nagetier, firmware? bios?
<nagetier> Ja
<wolfgang_> Das kann ich im Moment nicht sagen. Muß ich nachschauen!
<nagetier> Mach das bitte
<wolfgang_> Ok, muß ich Windows nehmen und prüfen. Ich melde mich später nochmal, nach erfolgreichen update
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Darf ich nach deiner Vermutung fragen? Hat es was mit ACPI zu tun?
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Ich kann es nicht wirklich sagen, da dort aber dermaßen viele Auffälligkeiten sind, würde ich an der Basis anfangen auszuschließen
<wolfgang_> Ok, danke. Bis später
<nagetier> Ein aktuelles OS möchte oft auch eine aktuelle HW
<nagetier> Ja, bis gleich
<nagetier> (zumindest möchte es aktuelle Informationen zu der verwendeten HW)
<nagetier> So wie ich das sehe wurde das BIOS noch niemals updated, und es kamen einige neue Versionen heraus
<ubudesk_unterweg> wieder keine ausgabe - was ist hierbei falsch
<ubudesk_unterweg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24714101/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> sudo ist Quatsch
<Frickelpit> und warum -a?
<ubudesk_unterweg> mit oder ohne keine ausgabe
<Frickelpit> das ist doch eine .txt
<ubudesk_unterweg> hmpf
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ grep frosch frosch.txt 
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ 
<DaVu> grep "<pattern>" <datei>
<DaVu> oder
<DaVu> grep -i "<pattern>" <datei>
<DaVu> -i = not case sensitive
<DaVu> Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal "" um den gesuchten Begriff setzen ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ grep -i frosch frosch.txt 
<ubudesk_unterweg> Der Frosch, die Ratte und die Weihe 
<ubudesk_unterweg> Die Maus und der Frosch 
<ubudesk_unterweg> funzt danke
<DaVu> immer noch keine ""
<ubudesk_unterweg> ah hab die ganze zeit frosch klein geschrieben
<ubudesk_unterweg> deswegen keine ausgabe
<DaVu> und zur absoluten Hilfe: grep --help
<ubudesk_unterweg> fuck
<ubudesk_unterweg> thx
<DaVu> ja...deswegen habe ich ja auch -i gesetzt
<DaVu> nutze ich tatsächlich meistens in Verbindung mit grep
<ubudesk_unterweg> netter hinweis
<Frickelpit> ubudesk_unterweg: Alternativen zu grep (wenn man nicht mehr so viel Lebenszeit übrig hat) sind ack und ag.
<DaVu> ^^ sagt mir gar nichts :D
<DaVu> muss man aber zusätzlich installieren, Frickelpit
<Frickelpit> ja
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich baue mir gerade ein paket und würde gerne debconf verwenden um das ganze zu konfigurieren. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Funktionen (db_input, db_set, db_fset, db_go, ...). Ich finde zu den funktionen aber einfach keine Manpage oder sonst irgendeine Beschreibung. Der unterschied zwischen db_set und db_fset wäre beispielsweise interesant. Weiß jemand wo ich hier suchen muss?
<sdx23> yogg: man debconf-devel
<yogg> THX
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Bios update von 1.02 auf 1.23A! https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24714817/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Ja, ich sah schon dass es verdammt alt war.. dürfte eine leichte Prozedur gewesen sein.. aber erfolgreich, sehr schön.
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Ok, von dort aus kann man jetzt weiter ansetzen
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Er verlange einen Akku.. gar nicht so einfach wenn man keinen mehr halt ;)
<nagetier> Ja, der würde als USV fungieren, ist gar nicht sooo verkehrt
<nagetier> USV*
<wolfgang_> Wo könnte ich weitermachen?
<nagetier> Tja, Zeile 745, radeon Modul, sehe ich noch als auffällig, dann tg3, 898, und BT, 901.. 
<nagetier> Falls die Kabelverbindung und Bluetooth nicht benötigt werden, würde ich die abschalten. Ist war mehr ein Workaround, aber unnötiges sollte es aus
<nagetier> zwar*
<nagetier> Wie sieht es mit denen aus?
<wolfgang_> Radeon brauch ich nicht unbedingt 3D zeug. Kann ich das mit Bios oder dergleichen abschalten?
<nagetier> Hat der Rechner noch eine weitere Grafikkarte verbaut?
<wolfgang_> Nein. Nur 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<wolfgang_> Oder reicht es wenn ich in der Gui Bluetooth deaktiviere?
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Ansonsten mal bitte hier durcharbeiten - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<le_bot> Title: AMD › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Nein, ich würde den Dienst deaktivieren
<nagetier> Das in dmesg läuft noch alles weit vor der GUI ab
<wolfgang_> Wenn ich in der Gui nach Treibern suchen lasse frägt er mich ob ich die Prop. möchte.(wlan) 
<wolfgang_> BCM43225 funktioniert nicht sagt er dort. Obwohl wlan funktioniert.
<nagetier> wolfgang_: 'systemctl disable bluetooth.service' würde ihn für den nächsten Systemstart deaktivieren
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Hm, ich würde da einfach mal etwas experimentieren
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Diesen Befehl als root?
<nagetier> Verwende den, und schau dir dann dmesg und die Funktionalität an
<nagetier> wolfgang_: ja
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Schau mal was der alles spricht bei diesem Befehl - https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24714938/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> wolfgang_: Ja, das sieht schon etwas schräg aus
<nagetier> Aber der Dienst ist jetzt aus
<wolfgang_> Ich bootet mal neu. Ok?
<nagetier> Joa
<nagetier> disablebluetooth.service .. wenn ich das schon lese
<ubudesk_unterweg> nagetier: hast nochma zeit, sicher was einfaches für dich :)
<ubudesk_unterweg> https://snag.gy/1jFhpI.jpg
<koegs> ubudesk_unterwegs: mach deine Hausaufgaben bitte selber
<nagetier> Ja, das wollte ich schreiben, sorry
<nagetier> Und mach doch einfach das was dort steht
<nagetier> Du sollst das ja auch begreifen
<ubudesk_unterweg> nagetier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24715059/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubudesk_unterweg> was mach ich mit der anderen shell?
<ubudesk_unterweg> +
<ubudesk_unterweg> das echo >> verwirrt mich
<nagetier> ubudesk_unterweg: Etwas in tailtest schreiben und die Ausgabe direkt beobachten
<nagetier> >> hängt an
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: hier für dich zu lesen  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen/
<le_bot> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> ubuntulog_: und tail zeigt es dir
<Frickelpit> steht ja auch so im Text
<ubudesk_unterweg> hab jetzt mit nano was rein geschrieben und sehe die ausgabe? im ersten terminal - macht das sinn?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> Du sollst das Verhalten von tail erkennen
<nagetier> Übernehmt mal bitte wolfgang_, ich muss weg. Und auf eine Service-Datei erstellen um einen Dienst zu deaktivieren habe ich derzeit eh keine Nerven. Danke. 
<Frickelpit> man tail und dann mal nach -f schauen, wäre ein Anfang, um zu wissen was das überhaupt tut
<nagetier> wolfgang_: ich muss weg, du bist aber auf dem richtigen Weg.. Leider ist das, was ich dir gerade nannte, nicht der Ubuntu Weg. Siehe hier - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bluetooth/Einrichtung/#Deaktivierung-beim-Start-mit-systemd-ab-Ubuntu-14-10
<le_bot> Title: Einrichtung › Bluetooth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Das log ist nun auf 1Min30Sek geschrumpft. Aber ganz am Anfang. Dann wenn Grub Menu erscheint und ich Ubuntu wähle, dann dauert es gefühlt eine Ewigkeit bis überhaupt mal die Festplatte etwas nachlädt. 
<wolfgang_> Ich glaub das es da noch gar nicht mit dmesg mitgeloggt wird. 
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: ist das nicht das verhalten von tail das er die veränderung zeigt?
<Frickelpit> ja aber nicht wenn du mit nano die Datei öffnest (wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab)
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ tail -f tailtest 
<ubudesk_unterweg> dsdkdf
<wolfgang_> [Di Mai 30 15:34:43 2017] tg3 0000:02:00.0 eth1: Link is down
<wolfgang_> [Di Mai 30 15:35:31 2017] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE
<ubudesk_unterweg> okay dann bin ja nicht komplett falsch
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: ich raff den echo nicht
<Frickelpit> die Umleitung dient halt dafür, dass du eben schnell was in die Datei umleitest
<wolfgang_> Da bleibt fast eine Minute liegen. Es ist kein Lan angeschlossen. Verwende nur Wlan
<koegs> 153531    koegs | ubudesk_unterweg: hier für dich zu lesen  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen/ 
<le_bot> Title: Umleitungen › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und noch einen hinterher https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/echo/
<le_bot> Title: echo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> echo > foo schreibt foo in die Datei, echo >> bar hängt in die gleiche Datei noch ein bar dran
<ubudesk_unterweg> k
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Sollte das nicht eth0 sein. Bei einem Laptop hab ich ja keine zwei Lan
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ echo >>foo tailtest 
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ echo >foo tailtest 
<ubudesk_unterweg> passiert nix
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht
<Frickelpit> schau dir die datei an
<ubudesk_unterweg> muss ne txt sein oder watt?
<Frickelpit> mit echo > foo hast du aber alles andere, was vorher drin stand überschrieben
<Frickelpit> mach mal ein cat tailtest
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ cat tailtest 
<ubudesk_unterweg> kdsdkdf
<Frickelpit> oder halt, wie es dir Aufgabe von dir verlangt, ein tail -f tailtest und dann ein echo >> foobar tailtest
<ubudesk_unterweg> alster foobar foo bar oder wat auch immer sind das offzielle kommandos oder watt?
<Frickelpit> :D
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fubar
<le_bot> Title: Fubar – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Frickelpit> Es ist ein Beispiel, du kannst meinetwegen auch "Kartoffelsalat" schreiben
<ubudesk_unterweg> ahjo, weil im index stand davon nix rofl
<ubudesk_unterweg> naja wie auch immer foo steht ja nicht mit drin
<ubudesk_unterweg> nin k ist dazu gekommen ;)
<Frickelpit> natürlich nicht
<Frickelpit> du hast ja auch nicht foo in die Datei umgeleitet
<Frickelpit> echo erwartet ein Argument
<ubudesk_unterweg> umgeleitet? dat ist hier abteilung standardkanäle und filterkommandos
<ubudesk_unterweg> boah is das heftig ;)
<Frickelpit> schreib mal echo und tipp enter
<ubudesk_unterweg> keine ausgabe, vllt ne leerzeile?
<Frickelpit> eben, du hast echo kein Argument übergeben
<wolfgang_> Bin gleich zurück
<Frickelpit> und genau das hast du weiter oben getan und es dann nach foo und tailtest mit > umgeleitet
<Frickelpit> 15:44 ubudesk_unterweg | Frickelpit: ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ echo >>foo tailtest
<ubudesk_unterweg> ja und die erkenntnis ist ein k?
<ubudesk_unterweg> kann doch nicht alles sein
<Frickelpit> ich weiß ja nicht, was vorher drin stand
<ubudesk_unterweg> ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ tail -f tailtest 
<ubudesk_unterweg> dsdkdf
<ubudesk_unterweg> mit nano rein geschrieben
<Frickelpit> Dann öffne ein zweites terminal daneben und tipp dann echo bla >> tailtest
<ubudesk_unterweg> nach dem foo tailtest -> geöffnet mit nano ->kdsdkdf
<Frickelpit> dein tail -f tailtest ist ja gerade aktiv
<ubudesk_unterweg> genau
<Frickelpit> dann solltest du eine Änderung sehen nach dem echo Befehl
<ubudesk_unterweg> k jetzt passts, das eigentlich problem war doch die syntax
<Frickelpit> schrieb ich ja weiter oben bereits
<ubudesk_unterweg> danke dicker ;)
 * Frickelpit ist nicht dick
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: hättest du dir den link mal zu gemüte geführt, wäre das vielleicht auch eher aufgefallen
<ubudesk_unterweg> ^
<wolfgang_> nagetier, Hier schreibt jemand - https://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/linux-graphics-x-org-drivers/open-source-amd-linux/872916-radeon-16s-boot-delay-with-black-screen-why-and-how-to-debug
<le_bot> Title: [radeon] 16s Boot delay with black screen - why and how to debug? - Phoronix Forums (at www.phoronix.com)
<wolfgang_> Der aktuelle Kernel 4.7.0-rc2  würde das fixen. Sollte das wagen?
<wolfgang_> Könnte ich so einen Kernel isntallieren anstelle von dem hier - Linux wolfgang-desktop 4.4.0-78-generic #99-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 27 15:28:22 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<ubudesk_unterweg> kann man dieses kommando noch vereinfachen: ubudesk@ubudesk:~/Schreibtisch$ echo newb >>tailtest && echo newb >>tailtest2
<wolfgang_> https://www.computerbase.de/2017-02/linux-ubuntu-16.04.2-lts/ - sollte ich nicht demnach 4.8. Kernel haben? 
<le_bot> Title: Linux: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS mit Kernel 4.8 veröffentlicht - ComputerBase (at www.computerbase.de)
<tomreyn> ubudesk_unterweg: ich denke nicht.
<tomreyn> ubudesk_unterweg: je nach kontext hilft es vielleicht die Zeichenkette 'newb' als Variable zu definieren und dann an dieser Stelle als solche zu referenzieren.
<ubudesk_unterweg> okay danke
<wolfgang_> ah .. sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<ubudesk_unterweg> bin erstmal fertig für heute - danke noch mal allen
<tomreyn> wolfgang_:  genau, nur wenn du den HWE Stack aktivierst bekommst du den neueren kernel.
<wolfgang> nagetier, noch da?
<wolfgang> Ich hab in die Bootoptionen mal radeon.dpm=0 dann bootet er gefühlt in 20 Sekunden! WAU
<wolfgang> Jetzt muß ich nur herausfinden wie ich das dauerhaft in die Gruboptionen bekomme.
<wolfgang> f
<wolfgang> Ich fügs mal in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="radeon.dpm=0" .. TEST
<wolfgang> JUHUUU.. Bootzeit 22Sekunden!! GOILLLLL
<wolfgang> nagetier, Danke für deine Hilfe.
<kitikonti> postfix probiert mails an root@meine-domain.com zu verschicken was aber nicht funktioniert da mein relayhost nur mails von der richtigen absender adresse akzeptiert
<kitikonti> sollte das mit /etc/aliases oder per generic maps umgeschrieben werden (koennen)
<kitikonti> ich habe bereits beides probiert aber habe es mit beiden nicht hinbekommen
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-31
<ubudesk_unterweg> moin
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: da?
<ubudesk_unterweg> Was passiert mit tail -f, wenn die beobachte Datei kürzer wird?
<ubudesk_unterweg> wie ist das gemeint der dateiname?
<panpeter> Hi, kurze frage: Kann ich zuverlässig feststellen ob mein ubuntu per secure boot gestartet wurde? irgend eine datei die ausgelesen werden kann o.Ä.?
<panpeter> Hi, kurze frage: Kann ich zuverlässig feststellen ob mein ubuntu per secure boot gestartet wurde? irgend eine datei die ausgelesen werden kann o.Ä.?
<nagetier> panpeter: dmesg zeigt nichts?
<panpeter> nagetier: Habe leider gerade nur eine Maschine die ohne secure boot läuft ;)
<nagetier> Okay :)
<nagetier> Dort würde ich aber mal nachsehen, wenn, dann ist das verlässlich
<ubudesk_unterweg> jungs, gibt es die option -k bei sort?
<ubudesk_unterweg> kategorie andere trennzeichen
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: man sort
<ubudesk_unterweg> ^
<geser> ubudesk_unterweg: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/de/man1/sort.1.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: sort - Zeilen von Textdateien sortieren (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<ubudesk_unterweg> geser: was ist an der syntax falsch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24725589/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: was steht denn bei "-t"
<ubudesk_unterweg> : ?
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: die man-page ist dazu da gelesen zu werden und da steht 1. wofür -t ist und 2. wie man -t benutzt
<geser> ubudesk_unterweg: was ist in deinen Augen aus der Ausgabe falsch?
<ubudesk_unterweg> geser: nichts ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> ohh moment dachte kommando
<geser> ubudesk_unterweg: da du nach "falscher Syntax" gefragt hast, muss doch was anderes passiert sein als von dir erwartet
<ubudesk_unterweg> geser: sollte so aussehen: https://snag.gy/XFEaw7.jpg
<DaVu> um da was handfestes sagen zu können, müssen wir vielleicht auch wissen, wie die Teilnehmer.dat generell aussieht, oder?
<ubudesk_unterweg> aso sry
<ubudesk_unterweg> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24725681/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ubudesk_unterweg: wenn die Datei nichts geheimes ist, dann mach doch mal bitte: cat Teilnehmer.dat | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> und gib uns mal den Link
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24725689/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ok, und du möchtest jetzt, dass die Leerzeichen mit ":" ersetzt werden?
<ubudesk_unterweg> ^
<DaVu> nur das? oder warum der Sort?
<k1l_> wenn du ersetzen willst dann schreit das eher nach "sed" und nicht sort
<ubudesk_unterweg> sort steht hier so
<k1l_> steht wo?
<ubudesk_unterweg> in meinem scheiß hefter ;)
<Frickelpit> anstatt sed geht auch tr
<k1l_> !sed
<le_bot> Informationen zu sed finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sed
<k1l_> !tr
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tr/   tr gibts auch. evtl bisschen einfacher 
<le_bot> Title: tr › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubudesk_unterweg> habs noch mit sudo gemacht es geht einfach nciht
<ubudesk_unterweg> sudo sort -t: -k4 teilnehmer.dat 
<k1l_> ubudesk_unterweg: wenn du in der datei die zeichen ersetzen willst, dann ist sort der falsche ansatz
<DaVu> versuch mal: cat Teilnehmer.dat | sed -e 's/\s/:/g'
<Frickelpit> useless use of cat
<ubudesk_unterweg> k1l_: ich versteh dich ja aber tr und sed gehören wohl nicht zu den grundlagen
<DaVu> Frickelpit: ;)
<k1l_> und blind sudo nutzen ist immer der falsche weg
<k1l_> ubudesk_unterweg: dann ist die aufgabenstellung falsch, oder du hast sie falsch verstanden
<Frickelpit> ubudesk_unterweg: tr und sed sind beides Bestandteile vom LPIC 1, also schon Grundlagen.
<ubudesk_unterweg> ich muss sort nehmen
<DaVu> sagt wer?
<Frickelpit> und was sudo angeht. sudo ist kein Allheilmittel. Wenn die Syntax nicht korrekt ist, helfen dir auch nicht mehr Berechtigungen.
<Frickelpit> !sudo
<le_bot> Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<ubudesk_unterweg> Frickelpit: schon klar aber bei linux scheint wenig einheitlich
<ubudesk_unterweg> sonst würde ja der befehl gehen
<ubudesk_unterweg> aber k1l_ wird schon recht haben hab sicher was verplant
<ubudesk_unterweg> brb, rauchen 
<geser> ubudesk_unterweg: -t: sagt sort nur, welchen Trenner die zu sortierende Datei nutzt, nicht welchen du gerne hättest
<DaVu> vor allem ist doch auch die Frage ob in der Datei wirklich Leerzeichen zwischen den einzelnen Segmenten oder Tabs benutzt wurden
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: wir kriege ich das raus? nano?
<DaVu> Das Problem ist, dass wenn du alle Leerzeichen mit einer ":" ersetzen möchtest du auch eine ":" zwischen "SV" und "Schnaufenberg" bekommst
<DaVu> Dann sieht das so aus: SV:Schnaufenberg
<DaVu> Du musst also erstmal die Datei richtig erstellen um damit sauber arbeiten zu können
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: wäre ja schon mal nin anfang aber eigentlich sollte das nicht sein
<DaVu> ja, natürlich nicht. Deswegen macht man tabs zwischen den Segmenten versucht diese dann zu ersetzen
<DaVu> Das würde aber beinhalten, dass du erstmal die Datei bearbeiten musst
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: k
<DaVu> bist du des englischen ein wenig mächtig?
<DaVu> ubudesk_unterweg: ^^
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: ein wenig
<ubudesk_unterweg> kleine zwischenfrage was soll das rote? https://snag.gy/4Waf2j.jpg
<ubudesk_unterweg> hab ich ja noch nie gesehen
<DaVu> betritt mal den channel #bash
<DaVu> die sind da recht fit in solchen Dingen
<DaVu> ist aber dann komplett nur in englisch
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: rot = leerzeichen? woher kommt das?
<DaVu> keine Ahnung ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: geht auch nicht: LC_COLLATE=de_DE sort -t: -k2,2 teilnehmer.dat 
<DaVu> mach mal bitte cat <deine_datei> | sed -e 's/\s/:/g' | pastebinit
<ubudesk_unterweg> muss dazu ne anwendung installiert sein?
<DaVu> pastebinit ggf.
<DaVu> sudo apt install pastebinit
<ubudesk_unterweg> k mom
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726093/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> und da siehst du schon das Problem, dass er alle Leerzeichen mit einer ":" ersetzt
<DaVu> auch die, die du nicht möchtest
<ubudesk_unterweg> also ist die datei schon so wie du vermutet hast coco oder wie?
<koegs> wahrscheinlich soll er auch nicht die leerzeichen sondern die tabs ersetzen...
<ubudesk_unterweg> wie kann ich denn die dat datei sauber bearbeiten? is doch win shizzle
<DaVu> so....ich habs
<DaVu> Ich habe die Datei umbearbeitet und alle Leerzeichen zwischen den Segmenten entfernt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726139/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Sieht zwar komisch aus, so, aber so wäre es richtig
<DaVu> Die Leerzeichen zwischen den Segmenten habe ich mit tabstops ersetzt
<koegs> ist das überhaupt die Aufgabe, Herr Hausaufgaben-Service DaVu ?
<koegs> ;)
<DaVu> die Leerzeichen zwischen den Worten "SV" und "Schanufenber" sind Leerzeichen geblieben
<DaVu> der passende Befehl ist dann: cat test | sed -e 's/\t/:/g'
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: ich probier mal
<DaVu> wobei "test" natürlich durch deinen Dateinamen ersetzt werden muss
<DaVu> Die Ausgabe sieht dann so aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726145/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> die erste Zeile stimmt noch nicht, sehe ich gerade
<DaVu> jetzt stimmts...hatte in der ersten Zeile in der Datei ein paar Tabstops vergessen
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726149/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ubudesk_unterweg> ohh okay
<DaVu> koegs: ich bin mir unsicher...aber wenn die Datei schon bescheiden ist, dann wirds echt schwer
<koegs> ich wette die originale datei hat tab-stops, die gehen halt beim paste-service verloren
<DaVu> man könnte noch was mit awk basteln, aber ich bin unsicher ob das mit den Feldern klappt wenn alle Texte in unterschiedlichen Feldern sind
<DaVu> koegs: das denke ich ebenso
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726170/
<DaVu> dann wunder es mich aber, dass sed -e 's/\s/:/g' angesprochen hat. Da \s doch für "space" steht, oder?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ubudesk_unterweg: ja, die Datei stimmt noch nicht ganz
<DaVu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726175/ 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> so wäre sie richtig
<DaVu> und in Zeile 3 ist noch ein Tabstop zuviel. Daher hört sie mit Herren: auf
<ubudesk_unterweg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24726180/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> zufrieden?
<ubudesk_unterweg> zeile 6 auch?
<DaVu> jepp
<ubudesk_unterweg> oh man
<ubudesk_unterweg> mir wäre es ja egal aber uniq baut ja auf die gleiche datei auf
<DaVu> sort test | tr "\t" : 
<DaVu> den kannste dann auch mal testen ;)
<DaVu> dann hast du es sogar sortiert ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> irgendwie war das heute nix mit dem sort befehl aber das mit dem pastebin direkt übers terminal rockt schon
<DaVu> was?
<DaVu> der Sort befehl steht doch oben
<DaVu> sort <deine_datei> | tr "\t" : 
<ubudesk_unterweg> ja aber ich bin so auf meine anleitung fixiert - keine ahnung wer den dreck geschrieben hat - und darin ist es ein anderer befehl - aber danke digga
<DaVu> erstens bin ich nicht digga ;)
<DaVu> zweitens wäre es interessant gewesen die Anleitung zu lesen und die Datei im original zu haben
<ubudesk_unterweg> bzw. eine andere option bzw. und oder atribut
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: datei hab ich selber stellt
<DaVu> nach Anleitung? Steht da drin, dass du überall Leerzeichen verwenden solltest oder Tabstops?
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: https://www.tuxcademy.org/download/de/lxes/lxes-de-manual.pdf - ab 8.4
<DaVu> Tja...da steht alles drin. Am besten nochmal lesen
<DaVu> es geht auch, wenn da nur Leerzeichen sind
 * DaVu so lerne ich auch was :D
<ubudesk_unterweg> gut ;)
<ubudesk_unterweg> also hab ich was falsch gemacht?
<ubudesk_unterweg> bin gleich zurück
<DaVu> lol....du weißt schon, dass die urpsrüngliche Datei NICHT in die mit den ":" umgewandelt werden soll, oder? :D
<DaVu> Die Datei mit den ":" ist nur eine andere Beispieldatei, die dir veranschaulichen soll, dass, wenn eine Datei ":" als Trenner hat, bequemer mmanipuliert werden kann ;)
<koegs> kommt davon, wenn man nix lesen will und sich alles von anderen machen lässt, viel Glück bei der Prüfung, das wird nix
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> dito das sehe ich ähnlich
<geser> vielleicht ist in de Prüfung IRC erlaubt :)
<DaVu> Vor allem steht es ja drin:
<DaVu> Hier ist eine bequemer zu verwendende (wenn auch schwerer zu lesende) Fassung unse- rer Beispieldatei
<DaVu> und dann kommt der Quatsch mit den ":" als Trenner
<DaVu> ok, ich bin dann raus hier
 * DaVu afk
<ubudesk_unterweg> diese voreingenommenheit - super jungs
<koegs> ubudesk_unterweg: deine LPI-Fragen dann bitte höchstens noch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, aber nicht mehr hier
<ubudesk_unterweg> koegs: es ist weder von prüfung noch von hausaufgaben die rede
<ubudesk_unterweg> koegs: aber für dich ist alles klar? ;)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<gast> Weis jemand wie ich das Wlan zum laufen bringe? Ich habe ein Medion Akoya s1220t Tablet Laptop, und mit iwconfig und sonnstigem findet es kein Wlan oder Wlan Karte.
<sdx23> gast: in dmesg nach zugehörigen Meldungen schauen. Ggf. ist die Firmware nicht da.
<gast> @sdx23 Bei dmesg steht nichts was auf Wlan hinweist. Es ist sowiso irgendwie alles mit Intel Atom angeschrieben..
<sdx23> gast: die Ausgaben von lspci und lsusb bitte in einen pastebin
<gast> Wie mache ich ein pastebin? Einfach obenrechts auf paste: klicken und plain text auswählen und schreiben?
<sdx23> nein, nach http://paste.ubuntu.com
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> den Link den du dann bekommst, gibst du hier in den Chat; dann können wir das sehen. Ist weil direkt hier rein zu unübersichtlich wäre.
<gast> Das habe ich jetzt gemacht.. Hat es funktioniert?
<gasts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24728100/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gasts> aha..
<sdx23> sicher, dass das Ding Wlan hat? Killswitch?
<gast> Was ist killswitch? Ja mit dem Windows das drauf ist geht es (Ich habe einen Ubuntu Live Stick, weil weiter habe ich es mit 32bit uefi noch nicht geschaft)
<sdx23> ah, hm. Also ansich sollte man aus dem lsusb erkennen, was für ein wifi-chipsatz da verbaut ist - hab ihn aber nicht erkannt.
<gast> Ja.. Ich hatte vor kurzem einen anderen Laptop mit einem ähnlichen Atom Prozessor und bei dem war es genau gleich
<gast> Kann es sein das dieser Chip auch gleich im Atom Prozessor verbaut ist?
<ppq> nein, der ist (noch) extra
<ppq> wifi im SoC integriert ist noch ganz neu
<ppq> also, bei x86
<gast> Aha ok, ja x86 ist es ja schon. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das ich bei den Einstellungen bei Software & Update unter Additional Drivers einen proprietären Treiber auswählen kann (Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode, aber nachdem ich den anklicke passiert nichts. 
<ppq> das hat ja auch nichts mit wlan zu tun
<gast> nein
<gast> Gibt es vielleicht einen universellen Treiber den ich installieren könnte? Oder hat Ubuntu sowiso immer 1 universellen?
<gast> also zwar mindestens ein live stick sollte ja irgend etwas universelles haben...
<ppq> eine live-cd ist im grunde auch nur eine normale ubuntu-installation mit ein paar zusatzpaketen (die man aber auch sonst nachinstallieren kann) und ein paar besonderheiten auf dateisystemebene, die aber nichts mit hardware-support zu tun haben
<gast> Ok
<gast> Hmm.. Was könnte man da machen? Kann man den Chip vielleicht mit Windows herausfinden?
<Frickelpit> sollte möglich sein
<Frickelpit> gast: ist da ein Windows 10 drauf?
<gast> Ich probiers mal nach einer Anleitung. Ja win 10
<Frickelpit> Dann nimm 'netsh wlan show wlanreport' das zeigt dir auch den Chip an
<Frickelpit> generiert eine html Datei
<gast> Wo jetzt? Bei Ubuntu oder bei Windows?
<Frickelpit> unter Windows
<gast> Aha ok, mal schauen
<gast> Ah ja, im Geräte Manager steht Broadcom 802.11abgn Wireless SDIO Adapter
<Frickelpit> etwa so präzise wie "Mercedes Benz E-Klasse"
<gast> In der html steht auch nur der gleiche Name.. Wenn die Wlan Karte nicht gefunden wird mit lspci, kann das dann wegen den Treibern sein? Oder kann das nicht wegen fehlender Treiber sein? (
<AxelW> unter windoofs gab es früher mal einen drucker "nur-text", mit dem man in eine text-datei "drucken" konnte. gibt es so was irgend wie auch für ubuntu? ich müsste daten aus textverarbeitung und tabellenkalkulation in eine text-datei drucken und die dann per modem versenden, damit sie auf einer schreibmaschine ausgedruckt werden kann
<frostschutz> AxelW, du kannst es in ein PDF drucken... oder einfach den Text in einen herkömmlichen Texteditor copypasten... aber Tabellen zu PlainText verwandeln ist schwierig. Vielleicht über den Umweg HTML und dann lynx/links -dump
<ppq> die allround-variante ist, in .pdf zu drucken und das dann zu plain text zu konvertieren
<ppq> da gibt es etliche tools für
<frostschutz> PDF kann man nicht (sinnvoll) zu PlainText konvertieren. PDF hat keine Ahnung von der Dokumentstruktur, da hapert es schon an Absätzen und Überschriften, insb. Tabellen kannst du da vergessen.
<AxelW> pdf haben wir schon aus den daten des emulators erstellt, aber da ist null text zu erkennen, wird alles in grafik umgewandelt. die pdf kann also nicht per programm ausgewertet werden. dem emulator wird ein drucker zugewiesen, wir haben keinen plan, warum ascii-daten in grafik umgewandelt werden
<AxelW> die dateien entstammen cp/m, schneider cpc oder trs80, also aus datenbeständen mitte bis ende der 80er jahre
<AxelW> c64-daten sind auch noch dabei, ebenso daten von msx
<dreamon> Hallo. Ich verwende ecryptfs. Habe ein Backup gemacht. Neulich hab ich tatsächlich eine config verloren. Jetzt würde ich sie gerne wieder herstellen wollen. Kann es sein, das ich das nur einmal einbinden kann. Will nur temporär das Backup entschlüsseln um nach der Datei zu suchen.
<dreamon> ecryptfs-mount-private → macht keine Ausgabe.  Jetzt weiß ich nicht was er da treibt. 
<opencw> vielleicht hilft dir: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/
<le_bot> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> opencw, Da hab ich das entnommen.
<opencw> dreamon, hm, verschlüsselt ist verschlüsselt... du konntest deine partition einbinden?
<opencw> oder ist es ein ordner oder datei?
<opencw> kenne mich in dem gebiet selber nicht aus :)
<dreamon> opencw, Habs hinbekommen. Danke
<dreamon> Verwendet hier jemand remmina? Bei mir ist die Liste leer. Obwohl im .remmina viele Einträge sehen
<dreamon> Ich verwende xubuntu und würde gerne Menubearbeitung(menulibre) anpassen. Ein Eintrag muß da raus. Aber ich kann den nicht löschen. Als root sagt er swas wie "Das Programm darf als root nicht gestaret werden"
<mrkramps> root im homeverzeichis wäre auch dämlich
<ppq> dann verschieb einfach die systemweite .desktop datei
<dreamon> Wo sind die .desktops abgelegt? 
<mrkramps> gibt es nicht einen Wert für "hidden"?
<ppq>  /usr/share/applications
<ppq> mrkramps, gibt es? cool.
<mrkramps> Hidden=true ?
<mrkramps> bin mir gerade aber nicht sicher
<mrkramps> ah, NoDisplay=true
<mrkramps> oder auch NotShowIn=Xubuntu
<dreamon> Ich hab die remmina.desktop in diesem Verzeichnis gelöscht.. Leider ist es immer noch im menulibre
<mrkramps> oder einfach Categories= leer lassen
<ppq> einmal aus- und wieder einloggen sollte das beheben
<dreamon> ah.. mom teste
<mrkramps> dreamon, update-menus
<dreamon> mrkramps, Immer noch da.. ich logge mal kurz neu ein
<dreamon> ne. Diesen Eintrag krieg ich nicht los.
<dreamon> Dieser Remmina start env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/remmina_remmina.desktop /snap/bin/remmina .. der klappt nicht zeigt mir leere liste an.
<dreamon> Ich hab den nicht angelegt. Keine Ahnung wo der Herkommt.. ich will den nur loshaben
<mrkramps> hmmm, evtl. hat menulibre beim ausprobieren einen eigenen starter im homeverzeichnis als kopie deponiert
<k1l> du willst nur den snap paket remmina eintrag weg haben oder das ganze snap paket?
<mrkramps> ~/.config/menus/xfce-application.menu
<dreamon> k1l, Ich weiß nicht mal was ein snap ist. angelegt hab ich das nicht. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich diesen Eintrag löschen könnte würde er den normalen remmina eintrag wieder starten und ich wäre glücklich
<mrkramps> wat!? snap pakete sind doch gerade der heiße scheiß neben flatpak
<k1l> dreamon: snap ist ein neues program-paket-format. ähnlich wie .deb pakete. das sieht so aus, als wenn du das snap paket von remmina installiert hast.
<k1l> dreamon: was ist die ausgabe von "snap list" im terminal?
<dreamon> k1l, Achje. nichts wie weg damit
<dreamon> remmina     1.2.0-rcgit-18~snap1  134   remmina    -
<dreamon> Ich hab ein ppa eingefügt. 
<mrkramps> oh oh oh
<mrkramps> und schon geht's los
<dreamon> Aber was ich vor ein paar monaten gemacht hab.. keine Ahnung.
<k1l> dreamon: das heisst du hast das snap paket installiert (z.b. über das software center, was auch snap pakete auflistet und installieren kann).
<dreamon> sudo snap remove remmina → Und Ruhe ist. DANKE!
<k1l> also wenn du das remmina loswerden willst, dann entferne das snap paket und der eintrag sollte eh verschwinden
<dreamon> Sollte ich mich mit snap genauer vertraut machen? nach dieser Erfahrung..
<mrkramps> dreamon, unter ubuntu auf jeden fall
<k1l> dreamon: mittelfristig wird man an snap oder flatpak oder appimage nicht vorbei kommen. snap ist in ubuntu schon sehr tief integriert. und für entwickler einfacher zu packen als ein .deb paket.
<dreamon> Was ist an snap soviel besser? gibts da auch diese Abhängigkeitsprobleme?
<mrkramps> nej, da ist alles mit drin
<k1l> genau die gibts eben nicht, weil das snap paket "alles" mitbringt.
<ppq> das ist so eine mischform, die die nachteile dynamischen linkens mit denen statischen linkens kombiniert *duck*
<mrkramps> aber mit sandkasten
<k1l> flatpak versucht den halben ansatz, aber das hatte ubuntu schon mit den .click paketen auf den smartphones probiert und gemerkt, dass eine halbe abhängigkeitshölle immer noch eine abhängigkeitshölle ist.
<dreamon> wo hab ich dieses snap paket her? ist das ein File das man vorher runterlädt und installiert oder gibts da "Paktequellen" für?
<k1l> dreamon: entweder als file oder aus dem repo über den terminal befehl oder das software center
<dreamon> Achso. Ein Sandkasten ist so eine Art Virtuelle Maschine die die Abhängigkeiten seperat behandelt?
<k1l> nicht nur die abhängigkeiten. auch das was die app dann sieht und darf.
<mrkramps> dreamon, die anwendung läuft halt etwas abgeschotteter vom rest des systems
<mrkramps> mit ausnahme des XServers
<dreamon> Das ist ja richtig Gescheit!
<mrkramps> geht so
<dreamon> Was bewirkt dann das hier → env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT=/var/lib/snapd/desktop/applications/remmina_remmina.desktop /snap/bin/remmina
<k1l> entwickler von programmen, die nicht in den repos sind, sind sehr froh über so einen ansatz. denn so müssen sie nicht 10 versionen pro distri in einem repo anbieten sondern machen ein file und gut ist. z.b. nextcloud, atom editor, krita, vlc etc. sind da schon froh drüber
<dreamon> Auf jedenfallsucht er nicht in der ~/.remmina nach den remotes
<mrkramps> auf der anderen seite packt dann jeder hans und franz snaps und schmeisst die ins netz
<k1l> mrkramps: was ja mit ppas oder anderen distri user repos auch schon so war.
<mrkramps> korrekt
<mrkramps> ich wollte das nur erwähnt haben
<k1l> die repo arbeit hängt an immer weniger werdenden leuten. und gerade nextcloud hat extra auf ein .deb repo verzichtet, weil sie auf die arbeit keinen bock mehr hatten.
<mrkramps> dreamon, sry … ich hab keinen plan, was BAMF ist oder was das tun könnte
<mrkramps> k1l, alles richtig und ich selber freue mich auch für die großen projekte über die möglichkeiten
<mrkramps> aber wo die PPAs schon ärger machen für manche eher unbedarften anwender, will ich nicht wissen, wie das mit snaps weitergeht
<mrkramps> siehe bspw. mal google's app store
<mrkramps> da tummelt sich reichlich scheiße bis schadsoftware
<k1l> dreamon: env BAMF_DESKTOP_FILE_HINT ist damit das snap paket das richtige icon zuordnet.
<k1l> also wenn die richtigen entwickler bereit sind das snap anzubieten anstatt von 3rd party hanseln, dann ist das schon mal ein gewinn :)
<mrkramps> sach ich ja ;)
<dreamon> k1l, Aber das snap Programm sollte doch die gleiche config und programmdaten Pfade verwenden.  Tut es aber scheinbar nicht.
<mrkramps> sicher, dass die in ~/.remmina liegen sollten?
<mrkramps> und nicht in ~/.config/remmina? oder ~/.local/share/remmina
<mrkramps> oder in der gconf vergraben sind?
<dreamon> mrkramps, ja, da liegen sie ja auch.. hab ich nachgelesen.. aber die /snap/bin/remmina scheint wo anderst danach zu suchen. Weil die Liste dort leer ist.
<mrkramps> ~/.freerdp ?
<dreamon> Wenn ich das von Ubuntu in den Paketquellen verwende dann findet ers problemlos
<mrkramps> kk
<mrkramps> mal 'nen verrückter gedanke, ist das snap vielleicht buggy?
<dreamon> Ich nehme an das ein sudo apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade die snap sachen nicht akualisiert? Auf einmal gings nicht mehr. daher bin ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen, nach einem Fehler zu suchen.
<mrkramps> laut offizieller doku sind ~/.remmina und ~/.config/remmina defintiv noch gültig
<mrkramps> vielleicht hätteste das snap einfach mal aktualisieren sollen?
<dreamon> mrkramps, in ~/.config/remmina liegt nur eine remmina.prefs .. während ind ~/.remmina (hidden) die remotes stehen
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-01
<ubudesk_unterweg> moin
<ubudesk_unterweg> koegs: ich bin wieder da
<DaVu> wie er gestern schon sagte. Fragen zu den Unterlagen, die du da hast bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ubudesk_unterweg> DaVu: mal grundlegend sollten die beispiele mit dem befehlen funktionieren oder ist das nur so?
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand zufällig wie man Okuar auf deutsch bekommt. Finde keine Hilfe. kde-l10n-de ist installiert.
<nagetier> dreamon_: Von language-pack-kde-de lese ich gerade
<dreamon_> der ist auch drauf :(
<nagetier> Dann sollte ja alles tuti sein ;)
<dreamon_> nagetier, leider immer noch englisch 
<dreamon_> nagetier, erinnerst du dich noch an den langsam bootetenden Rechner von mir? Es gibt eine Bootoption die hab ich unter defaults eingetragen. Jetzt bootet er in 25Sekunden
<nagetier> dreamon_: Du bist wolfgang_?
<nagetier> Ja, das las ich
<dreamon_> Das war der Rechner von wolfgang_
<DaVu> Hat hier jemand schon mal Draftsight unter Ubuntu 16.04 zum laufen bekommen
<DaVu> Ich habe es installiert und es startet auch, aber wenn ich es aktivieren möchte, blitzt einmal kurz das Programm auf und schlieeßt sich sofort wieder
<DaVu> starte ich es wieder, komme ich wieder zu dem Aktivierungsfenster wo ich e-mail usw eingeben soll
<nagetier> Moin DaVu, aus der Konsole heraus ist es auch nicht gesprächiger?
<DaVu> nagetier: wenn ich dort "DratSight" eingebe (so wie es auch auf deren Seite beschrieben ist) kommt: Befehl nicht gefunden ;)
<k1l> tabcompletio nutzen
<DaVu> Bei der Installation bekomme ich auch eine Warnung: (ShowLicense:9682): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/davu/.config/ibus/bus is not root! 
<nagetier> Ja, denn so wird es sicherlich nicht beschrieben sein ;)
<DaVu> k1l: nagetier https://www.scivision.co/draftsight-cad-software-on-ubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Draftsight 2017 CAD software on Ubuntu / Fedora - SciVision, Inc. (at www.scivision.co)
<DaVu> Da ist es so beschrieben
<nagetier> DaVu: Dir fehlte das "f" im Dateinamen, daher sagte ich es ironisch..
<DaVu> DraftSight doesn’t start Try typing in Terminal
<DaVu> ah, ok ;)
<DaVu> Ich weiß auch nicht so richtig, was ich mit der Fehlermeldung anfangen soll
<DaVu> klar könnte ich Benutzer und Gruppe dafür ändern, aber ich denke nicht, dass das eine gute Idee ist
<k1l> ach du kacke, das scheint eine 32bit hölle zu sein
<DaVu> Ich habe es hier runter geladen: https://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight-cad-software/free-download/
<le_bot> Title: Download DraftSight™ 2D Solution - Dassault Systèmes® (at www.3ds.com)
<k1l> DaVu: hast du denn den link gemacht oder es in den path gepackt?
<DaVu> damn....du meinst den sudo ln Befehl?
<DaVu> Ich glaube, das habe ich vergessen....
<k1l> DaVu: die anleitung die du verlinkt hast. die sagt: .deb installieren und dann von /opt verlinken.
<k1l> weil das was du willst ist, dass es im PATH ist, das macht es aber scheinbar nicht von alleine.
<k1l> "Draftsight isn’t “found”"  spricht das auch noch mal direkt an
<DaVu> es hat geklappt
<DaVu> mit dem Link und dem Start aus der Konsole hat nun auch die Aktivierung funktioniert
<DaVu> es startet
<DaVu> 1000 und einen Dank ;)
<k1l> kk
<DaVu> geil...damit lässt sich wirklich arbeiten wie mit Autocad
<DaVu> Ich bin beeindruckt
<dreamon_> DaVu, Blender ist auch gigantisch
<nifu> Ich experimentiere gerade mit dem Apache Modul mod_evasive. So wie ich das sehe kann ich für unterschiedliche vhosts unterschiedliche parameter einstellen. Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder gilt die eine config global für alle vhosts?
<DaVu> dreamon: Kann Blender *.dwg Dateien?
<dreamon> DaVu, Ich brauchs zwar nicht aber sollte gehen → https://www.blender3darchitect.com/cad/import-dwg-files-blender/
<le_bot> Title: How to import DWG files to Blender? • Blender 3D Architect (at www.blender3darchitect.com)
<DaVu> ah, ok. Danke dir
<DaVu> Dann werde ich mir Blender auch mal anschauen. Habe da schon mal einen Blick drauf geworfen. Ist aber schon ne Weile her. Drafsight sieht halt von der GUI schon aus wie AutoCAD
<DaVu> *DarftSight
<DaVu> ah, mann...weißt schon, was ich meine :D
<dreamon> Ich mach schon seit 3Jahren mit Blender um und lerne ständig dazu. Irre das Teil
<dreamon> Blender ist weniger für den Architektur Bereich. Was nicht heißt das es das nicht könnte.
<DaVu> Ja. Blender ist, soweit ich das Verstanden habe, eher für 3D-Modellierung, oder?
<dreamon> Ich hab damit von Animationen, Intros, Videos getrackt, Flüssigkeitssimulation, Feuersimulation, Meer . . .  alles mögliche gemacht
<DaVu> krass
<dreamon> Du kannst Partikel animieren, Objekte die zerfallen, sich auflösen und wo anders frakturiert wieder zusammenbauen.
<DaVu> Ja, das ist genau das, was ich gerade nicht brauche :D
<dreamon> Was willstn machen?
<DaVu> Ich muss in eine bestehende dwg (Grundriss einer Gebäudeetage) die Räume neu gestalten/einzeichnen. Freundin bekommt neue PRaxisräume und Haus wird gerade kernsaniert. Somit haben wir die freie Wahl
<DaVu> und vom Bauleiter habe ich die dwg bekommen ;)
<DaVu> und da ich mein Uralt AutoCAD auf Windows nicht wieder rauskramen wollte, habe ich eine Linux-Alternative gesucht
<dreamon> Achso.. da gabs mal was mit 3d Architekt oder so.. Aber das gabs noch was zum Möblieren usw.. fällt der namen nicht ein
<DaVu> ach...so genau brauchen wir es nicht. Grundlegend sind es ein paar gerade Linien und das halt nur maßstabsgetreu
<dreamon> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sweet_Home_3D/
<le_bot> Title: Sweet Home 3D › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> ok, danke ;)
<dreamon> GERN
<ShiroNeko> hi, wie kann ich bei ubuntu 16.04 den dns cache leeren. command line 
<Tuor> ShiroNeko, AFAIK cachet Ubuntu selbst kein DNS. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dns+cache+ubuntu+16.04+clear
<le_bot> Title: LMGTFY (at lmgtfy.com)
<sandro_> probier mal "rndc flush"
<stevieh> moin.
<stevieh> Sachtmal, seit dem Upgrade auf 17.04 bimmelt mein Desktop mit uralten Kalendereinträgen vor sich hin. Wohl aus meiner Evolution-Zeit.... wie bekomm ich die Weg?
<nagetier> Wo bekommt es die denn her, war das ein Upgrade?
<stevieh> ja
<stevieh> wenn ich den ganzen evolution kram deinstalliere, hab ich auch kein Kalender applet mehr.
<stevieh> das will ich abr.
<ppq> ui, ein stevieh \o/
<nagetier> stevieh: Und wenn du das mit purge entfernst, und dann wieder installierst?
<stevieh> klar. Der nimmt ja immer noch ubuntu der stevieh
<stevieh> nagetier: naja, das wird ja in meinem Home sein.
<ppq> schau mal nach wo das teil im ~ seine sachen speichert und entsorge diese
<ppq> ~/.config möglicherweise
<stevieh> ich hab jetzt alles was evolution im home heisst weggemacht, aber das hatte ich eigentlich vorher auch schon :-)
<nagetier> Dann scheint das ein Feature zu sein
<ppq> hihi
<stevieh> ich hab aber Mittwochs kein Tennistraining mehr ;-9
<nagetier> Das sieht dein Ubuntu aber ganz anders
<nagetier> Tja, musst du Mittwoch halt nochmal hin
<stevieh> gibt ja schlimmere Sachen.
<nagetier> Ja, wenn dann icht der Donnerstag wäre
<nagetier> stevieh: Scherz beiseite, bei 'nem neuen Nutzer sieht das identisch aus?
<stevieh> ansonsten nur der Bug im Libre Office.
<stevieh> nagetier: da schaue ich gar nicht erst nach sondern gehe davon aus, dass es da keine Termine gibt. Das ist was im ~ 
<stevieh> ich find nur nicht was und würde eigentlich lieber den Service killen, aber da hängt halt der halbe Desktop dran.
<stevieh> Die sollten sich was schämen, da immer noch evolution Reste rumgammeln zu lassen.
<ppq> stevieh, sonst mal versuchen mit lsof o.ä. rauszufinden, auf welche dateien der zum kalender-applet zugehörige prozess so zugreift
<stevieh> ja, das kann ich mal machen. Wenn nicht sogar ein strace ...
<Aprikose> ich will Openfire (java app) installieren. Gibt es java (JRE, nicht JDK) nur als source? Gibt es dazu Infos?
<bekks> Crossposter.
<bekks> Du hast Raspbian und nicht Ubuntu.
<Aprikose> bekks, ich habe beides
<bekks> Nur leider versuchst du wie in #raspbian geschildert, aktuell OpenFire auf Raspbian zu installieren, und nicht auf Ubuntu.
<Aprikose> bekks, auf rasppbian funktioniert es nicht, deshalb will ich es auch nochmal auf Ubuntu 160.4 installieren
<bekks> Dann mach doch in #raspbian mal das was dir dort gesagt wurde.
<Aprikose> gibt es java nur noch als source für Ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> was?
<Aprikose> keine binaries mehr?
<Aprikose> muss ich java compilieren?
<Frickelpit> Wie kommst du darauf?
<nubcake_> gibt es eine möglichkeit, ein verschlüsseltes home verzeichnis dauerhaft wieder zu entschlüsseln?
<Aprikose> Frickelpit, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Oracle_Java/  ... da steht: "Oracle Java (früher Sun Java), auch als Java SE (Standard Edition) bezeichnet, muss manuell – unter Umgehung der Paketverwaltung von Ubuntu – installiert werden. "
<le_bot> Title: Oracle Java › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Frickelpit> und? Da les ich nichts von Kompilieren
<kante> nabend
<kante> wie kann ich einen download mit sha1 und gpg verifizieren?
<dadrc> sha1sum macht die SHA1-Checksumme
<dadrc> Das mit GPG müsstest du näher ausführen, was genau ist da mit GPG signiert?
<opencw> Aprikose, versuche über die Paketverwaltung Java installieren, wenn du es benötigst, aber es gibt verschiedene.
<k1l_> kante: gpg --verify signaturdatei.asc download.datei
<opencw> für 16.04.1 habe ich openjdk-8-jre-headless installiert
<kante> antwort: gpg: keine abgetrennte Unterschrift
<kante> was bedeutet das?
<kante> hab hier ein ISO gezogen, dann sha1- und asc-datei: http://ftp.knoppix.nl/os/Linux/distr/knoppix-dvd/
<le_bot> Title: FTP archive directory /os/Linux/distr/knoppix-dvd/ (at ftp.knoppix.nl)
<k1l_> hast du eine asc datei?
<kante> ja
<k1l_> dann einfach nur gpg --verify knoppix.dvd.iso.asc
<kante> gpg: Unterschrift kann nicht geprüft werden: Öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht gefunden
<kante> muss ich noch was importieren?
<k1l_> http://knoppix.net/wiki3/index.php?title=Downloading_FAQ
<le_bot> Title: Downloading FAQ - Knoppix Documentation Wiki (at knoppix.net)
<snooky> hi all
<nagetier> snooky!
<nagetier> :)
<dadrc> → #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<snooky> !?
<le_bot> !
<nagetier> Lasse es lieber
<snooky> was?
<nagetier> Alles gut, snooky, wollte nur "Hallo!" sagen
<snooky> o.O ok ^^ ja
<snooky> Hallo :)
<nagetier> :)
<dreamon> Zu meinem Okular nur auf Englisch Problem hat mir jemand geschrieben :"Ubuntu ships the old KDE4 version of okular. So you need to use systemsettings4 (ask in an Ubuntu channel how to launch it) to change the KDE4 language settings. KDE4 applications do not respect the LANG or LC_MESSAGE variables; changing them with systemsettings5 won't affect okular4"
<dreamon> Wie stelle ich unter xfe kde4 Sprach setting?
<dreamon> Habs gelöst. Hat sich erledigt
<nubcake> weiß jemand, wie ich mein verschlüsseltes home verzeichnis wieder entschlüsseln kann (also dauerhaft)?
<frostschutz> nubcake, luks oder ecryptfs?
<nubcake> frostschutz, puh ähm.. das was bei der installation als default angeboten wird
<frostschutz> nubcake, wird ja beides angeboten... aber wenns nur das homeverzeichnis ist, wirds schon das sein https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Einrichten/#Verschluesselung-des-Homeverzeichnisses-entfernen
<le_bot> Title: Einrichten › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<frostschutz> nubcake, aber mach dir so oder so eine datensicherung vorher
<nubcake> frostschutz, danke, ist schon vorhanden, ich les es mir mal durch :)
<frostschutz> (keine besonders elegante Lösung nebenbei aber ich kenn mich mit ecryptfs nicht gut genug aus)
<nubcake> ok, naja im zweifelsfall mach ich das ganze system einfach nochmal neu drauf :) 
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-02
<multistorm> Servus, könnt ihr mir Sagen wie man unter Linux Ascii code direkt eingeben kann ?
<dreamon_> Weiß jemand wie man aus der Taskleise dieses "Datei Bearbeiten Ansicht..." welches bei Unity ja oben in der Leiste angezeigt wird, loswird. Es wird mir hier auf einer Kiste angezeigt obwohl ich XFCE verwende. Nervt
<k1l_> !sonderzeichen
<le_bot> Informationen zu Sonderzeichen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen
<k1l_> multistorm: meinst du unicode oder ascii?
<multistorm> naja wenn ich zum beispiel  ♥  machen will
<k1l_> multistorm: ja, am einfachsten it dem composekey
<k1l_> dreamon_: in den systemeinstellungen unter ansicht. da mal geguckt?
<multistorm> k1l_: ja das habe ich unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen/ auch schon gelesen, aber ich verstehe eherlich gesagt kein wort
<le_bot> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> k1l_, Eigentlich ja. Ansicht direkt hab ich nicht gefunden. Aber Fensterverwaltung und so kram. Aber diese einblendung der Menus in Taskleiste kenne ich nur von Unity. Aber nicht in XFCE
<k1l_> multistorm: composetaste drücken und dann den unicode zahlencode für das herz
<multistorm> okay und die composter taste ist ?
<gast> Hallo, meine wlankarte wurde nicht erkannt bis ich broadcom Treiber in einen Ordner kopiert habe. Jetzt sehe ich zwar überall wlan aber keine Netzwerke, weis jemand eine Lösung? 
<k1l_> multistorm: soll ich es dir vorlesen? :)
<multistorm> was vorlsen ?
<k1l_> multistorm: die wiki seite, die ich und du selber verlinkt hast :)
<multistorm> die dort beschriebven taste gibt es auf meinen 3 Tastaturen nicht
<k1l_> dreamon_: hast du auf dem gerät auch unity installiert?
<k1l_> multistorm: keinen rechten windowsbutton?
<stevieh> es gibt zumindest in Unity auch ne Zeichentabelle oben in der Taskleiste, wenn man sie einschaltet
<multistorm> Nein / Nein / Nein
<multistorm> auf allen 3 tastaturen gibt es nur eine linke und mit der geht es nichtz
<dreamon_> k1l_, war mal .. Ich habe die Leiste zurückgesetzt. Weil da nicht Aktualisierungen angezeigt wurde. Nun muß ich damit rumschlagen
<k1l_> multistorm: dann geht das auch mit shift-ctrl-u und dann den code eingeben.
<multistorm> auch versucht .. klappt auch nicht :-)
<dreamon_> k1l_, Kann man Unity deinstallieren? Brauch ich nicht mehr
<multistorm> hmm..
<multistorm> ist das anwendungsabhänig ?
<k1l_> multistorm: ja, nicht alle anwendungen unterstützen das. teste mal im terminal mit ctrl+shift+u
<multistorm> okay mach ich 
<multistorm> kann ich die Composetaste irgendwie definieren?
<k1l_> dreamon_: korrekt heisst der punkt "darstellung" und dann dort im 2. tab "verhalten"
<dreamon_> k1l_, Komisch unter Einstellung gibts bei mir keinen Punkt "Darstellung"
<k1l_> dreamon_: starte mal das "unity-control-center" und gucke da
<dreamon_> k1l_, Da ist nur Sprache, Drucker, Anwendung und Aktualisierungen drin
<k1l_> multistorm: ja, den compose-key kannst du dir auch woanders hin packen. musste mal in den tastatur settings gucken
<k1l_> dreamon_: sudo apt remove indicator-appmenu
<dreamon_> k1l_, Jetzt ist mir gerade nachrichtenanzeige abgeschmiert, dann waren die Einblendung des Menus weg.
<dreamon_> k1l_, passt das war der Bringer : sudo apt remove indicator-appmenu DANKE
<dreamon_> k1l_, Was ist das für ein Paket? von Unity noch oder?
<k1l_> dreamon_: ja
<dreamon_> k1l_, Kann man das unity zeug irgendwie komplett loswerden?
<dreamon_> Von diesem Problem bin ich auch betroffen. Keine aktualisierungen werden mehr angezeigt - https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aktualisierungsverwaltung-erscheint-nicht-mehr-2/
<le_bot> Title: „Aktualisierungsverwaltung“ erscheint nicht mehr automatisch › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon_> Mist muß weg.. DANKE!
<wolfgang_dreamon> Normalerweise wird man hingewiesen das Updates zur Verfügung stehen. Bei diesem Rechner hier nicht. 
<wolfgang_dreamon> Bin aber scheinbar in guter Gesellschaft → https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/aktualisierungsverwaltung-erscheint-nicht-mehr-2/
<le_bot> Title: „Aktualisierungsverwaltung“ erscheint nicht mehr automatisch › XFCE (Xubuntu) › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<wolfgang_dreamon> Kennt jemand eine Lösung?
<k1l_> listet "sudo apt list --upgradeable " was auf?
<wolfgang_dreamon> k1l_, Ja so 15-20Pakete
<wolfgang_dreamon> ** (update-notifier:3590): WARNING **: already running? → der läuft aber.
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1246364
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1246364 “update-notifier does not show a tray icon in xubun...” : Bugs : update-notifier package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l_> da scheint es wohl probleme zu geben mit einem wust an programmen, die sich gnome, unity und xfce teilen.
<k1l_> ich selber nutze weder xfce noch gui updater. eine veränderung anschieben geht wenn dann nur über bugs melden bzw bei bugs beitragen
<wolfgang_dreamon> k1l_, für wolfgang ist gut wenn er nur draufklicken müsste. Ich selbst machs auch händisch
<k1l_> wenn die eh eingestpielt werden sollen kannst du auch mal unattended-upgrades angucken und das automatisieren (wie bei windows der ja auch alles installiert)
<wolfgang_dreamon> Wenn es mal schiefgeht und blockiert? kommt sowas nicht vor?
<k1l_> jagut, wo ist das dann unterschiedlich zu "wenn was schief geht wenn USER auf den button klickt"
<wolfgang_dreamon> k1l_, Da sieht er es.. beim anderen geht er davon aus, das es klappt. 
<wolfgang_dreamon> So wie bei Windows wenn ein großer Servicepack kommt dann klappt das nicht mehr mit den Aktualisieren, weil der Kunde meist schon vorher abschaltet. Der wundert sich weil die Kiste so langsam ist.
<k1l_> jagut, beim update-process ist windows auch das schlusslicht der skala
<wolfgang_dreamon> Du willst mir sagen, bei Ubuntu klappt das für gewöhnlich?
<k1l_> wie die gui da zu flicken ist bei xubuntu weiß ich nicht. musst du evtl mal in #xubuntu fragen. als workaround würde ich die automatisierten updates nutzen. das ist ja gleich, nur das da keiner klicken muss.
<k1l_> wolfgang_dreamon: die updates bekommen eine fülle an automatisierten tests bevor die rausgesendet werden. wenn man nicht zu viel gefummelt oder PPAs nutzt (die nicht getestet werden) dann funktionieren die in den meisten fällen sehr gut, ja
<wolfgang_> k1l_, ich schau mir mal die unattended-upgrades an. Danke. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe tritt das Problem ja auch bei Kubuntu usw auf
<Rolfi> Hallo und guten Tag! 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Unity, die Installation von Okular über Ubuntu Software hängt, laut Verlaufsbalken ungefähr in der Mitte. Bin Laie, was tun?
<DaVu> wie lange hängt es schon?
<Rolfi> 5 min
<Rolfi> bis dahin sehr langsam, nun gestoppt.
<DaVu> ok, grundsätzlich zu lange....aber da ist gerade der richtige reingekommen ;) k1l
<DaVu> k1l: <Rolfi> Hallo und guten Tag! 16.04 LTS 64 bit, Unity, die Installation von Okular über Ubuntu Software hängt, laut Verlaufsbalken ungefähr in der Mitte. Bin Laie, was tun?
<Rolfi> Kann man den Instalklationsprozeß einfach abbrechen? Wenn ja, wie? Davor wird ja bei Windows immer gewarnt.
<DaVu> Ich würde auch bei Linux davor warnen
<DaVu> Du kannst es aber versuchen und dann den Installationsprozess via Kommandozeile nochmal wiederholen
<DaVu> sudo apt-get install okular 
<Rolfi> Bleiben da nicht unvollendete Reste?
<DaVu> das wird dir apt dann schon sagen. Ggf kommt eine Fehlermeldung, die du uns/mir nennen musst
<Rolfi> Danke. Mach ich.
<Rolfi> DaVu: Oha, 1. der alte Button ist nicht verschwunden beim Abbruch 2. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748659/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> kannst du bitte mal neu booten?
<Rolfi> gerne
<DaVu> und bevor du jetzt was machst
<DaVu> versuch bitte erstmal ein: sudo apt update
<Rolfi> DaVu: Beim Hochfahren Fehler: Es wurde ien Problem mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt. Verweist auf 
<Rolfi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469
<le_bot> Title: Bug #349469 “debconf: DbDriver “config”: /var/cache/debconf/conf...” : Bugs : debconf package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<DaVu> hier ist die Holzhammer-Methode: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469/comments/8
<le_bot> Title: Comment #8 : Bug #349469 : Bugs : debconf package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<DaVu> Ich bin mir aber unsicher, ob das in deinem Fall hilft
<empedokles78> Hat sich jemand einmal Odoo angesehen?
<DaVu> Rolfi: hier ist eine ähnliche Lösung
<DaVu> Ich würde es also mal so versuchen
<DaVu> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/* && sudo apt install -f
<Rolfi> Ich probiere es
<DaVu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/136881/debconf-dbdriver-config-config-dat-is-locked-by-another-process-resource-t
<le_bot> Title: apt - "debconf: DbDriver "config": config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" while installing packages - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<DaVu> ^^hier lösen sie das Problem auf die gleiche Weise
<Rolfi> DaVu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748764/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes docbook-xml (--configure):  Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten es  nochmal installieren, bevor Sie die Konfiguration versuchen.
<DaVu> sudo apt install docbook-xml
<Rolfi> mach ich.
<DaVu> Ich wunder mich aber tatsächlich, warum da bei dir ständig was von KDE auftaucht, wenn du doch Unity verwendest
<DaVu> Hast du KDE mal installiert?
<Rolfi> nein, das System wurde gestern neu installiert. 
<Rolfi> Vorher riesige Probleme mit Installation von Farbdrucker. Deshalb neu angefangen
<DaVu> Dann wundert es mich noch mehr ;)
<Rolfi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24748802/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> jetzt bin ich aufgeschmissen....
<Frickelpit> sudo apt install --reinstall docbook-xml
<DaVu> ^^
<DaVu> Frickelpit: würde auch ein: sudo dpkg --configure docbook-xml helfen?
<Frickelpit> bei inkonsistenz?
<Frickelpit> und die KDE Pakete kommen wohl von okular selber
<DaVu> Wie gesagt...ich bin aufgeschmissen, aber das hätte ich jetzt versucht, wenn ich das Problem hätte ;)
<Rolfi> Frickelpit: viele Zeilen             update-xmlcatalog: error: entity not registered
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: warum willst du eigentlich okular unter unity installieren?
<Rolfi> Weil ich pdf-Dateien drucken möchte.
<Frickelpit> und evince kann das nicht?
<Rolfi> Mit Dokumentbetrachter geht das nicht.
<Frickelpit> schwer vorzustellen
<Rolfi> nein. Empfehlung von brother-hotline
<Frickelpit> mal strg+p gedrückt in evince?
<Rolfi> Wie werde ich die Installationsruine los?
<koegs> ach wieder dieses thema
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: in dem du die Pakete deinstallierst
<Frickelpit> idealerweise mit einem purge dabei
<Rolfi> Mein Kenntnisstand: Ich kann mit dem Button Ubuntu Software installieren und deinstallieren.  Aber Schrott entfernen überfordert mich.
<Rolfi> Wäre es möglich, Ubuntu neu zu installieren (habe /home getrennt) oder bleibt der Schrott erhalten, weil er in /home liegt?
<DaVu> sudo apt purge <paketname>
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Neu installieren ist in etwa so als würdest du bei einem Platten Reifen ein neues Auto kaufen.
<Frickelpit> und du lernst dabei nichts
<Rolfi> Und paketname ist okular? Wurden da nicht noch mehr Pakete verändert?
<Frickelpit> Nein, das regelt deine Paketverwaltung selber. Im Terminal kannst du mit der Tab-Taste auch Namen vervollständigen lassen. Einfach mal sudo apt purge oku tippen und dann die Tab-Taste.
<DaVu> naja, docbook-xml scheint ja auch Probleme zu verursachen
<deem> ist das gewünscht, dass das neuste update von curl aus prinzip self signed certificates abweist?
<deem> auch, wenn man das mit der eigenen ca signiert und das certificate dem system bekannt gemacht hat?
<Rolfi> DaVu: Booten jetzt ohne Fehlermeldung. Offenbar bin ich die Installationsruinen los.
<DaVu> ok, gut
<DaVu> Dann würde ich aber vielleicht eher mal versuchen, ob du auch mit einer anderen Software außer Okular pdf Dateien drucken kannst
<DaVu> Was passiert denn, wenn du es mit den schon installierten Paketen versuchst? Druckt er gar nicht?
<Rolfi> Seit 11.5.17 versuche ich den neuen Laserdrucker zu installieren. Unter Windows kein Problem, aber Linux hat mich schon mehr als 100 Stunden gekostet.
<Rolfi> (gefühlt)
<Rolfi> jetzt geht wenigstens der Scanner, aber pdf drucken nicht. Sonstiges Drucken okay
<Rolfi> Laut brother.hotline liegt es am Dokumentenbetrachter.
<Rolfi> Mit welcher Software kann man denn .pdf-Dateien drucken?
<DaVu> Mit dem Dokumentenbetrachter ;)
<DaVu> LibreOffice kann auch PDF Dateien öffnen
<cunfusedme> Hey, Ich habe eine Frage, wollte aber keine topic aufmachen, hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Folgendes: Ich hab eine 1TB festplatte, und die sagt immer 50GB belegt an. Formatieren, rm -r ./*, schon verrsucht, kein erfolg. https://i.imgur.com/v6AGdTg.png Weiß jemand was ich versuchen könnte?
<dadrc> cunfusedme, welches Dateisystem ist da drauf?
<cunfusedme> ext4
<dadrc> Dann ist es die Rootreserve
<dadrc> ext4 reserviert beim Erstellen automatisch 5% der Partition für root
<Rolfi> DaVu: LibreOffice öffnet dann Draw, aus dem ich dann die "Folie" drucken kann. Wenn das die Lösung sein soll, wie stelle ich
<Rolfi> dann ein, daß bei pdf dies die Standart-Software sein soll?
<dadrc> cunfusedme, wenn dich das stört, kannstu du das mit `sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/<partition>` deaktivieren
<nagetier> cunfusedme: man tune2fs, Option -m
<cunfusedme> ah ok, da hab ich schon von gehört. da es nicht die platte mit der root ist hab ich da jetzt nicht dran gedacht :D Danke für die Hilfe, denke jetzt weiß ich genau wo ich suchen muss! :) 
<DaVu> Rolfi: wie wäre es dann mit LibreOffice Writer?
<DaVu> Rolfi: weiter hast du die Frage, was denn passiert, wenn du verssuchst aus dem Dokumentenbetrachter raus zu drucken, nicht beantwortet
<DaVu> Druckt er da gar nicht oder kommt eine Fehlermeldung?
<Rolfi> DaVu: Writer leitet automatisch auf Draw weiter.
<DaVu> ah, stimmt
<Rolfi> DaVu: druckt leeres Blatt. In Druckvorschau Druckbereich irgendwo ganz klein.
<DaVu> welcher Drucker ist das?
<Rolfi> Brother DCP 9017CDW
<wolfgang_dreamon> Ist das normal? → https://paste.ubuntu.com/24749204/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> Rolfi: hm, ok
<DaVu> wolfgang_dreamon: sudo nicht nötig dafür?
<Frickelpit> sudo als root? ;)
<wolfgang_dreamon> bin root
<DaVu> lol
<DaVu> sorry
<DaVu> das habe ich übersehen
<wolfgang_dreamon> Ich will auf der Kiste entweder automatisch die updates bekommen oder hingewiesen werden. Vor der Kiste sitzt (nicht meine) ein Laie. Sobald der die Konsole sieht gibt er auf.
<Rolfi> DaVu: brother sagt, man soll ein anderes Programm als Dokumentenbetrachter nehmen. 
<wolfgang_dreamon> Wie kann ich prüfen ob das mit den Updates läuft oder nicht. Im moment hab ich welche noch offen, aber er holts nicht.
<Rolfi> Geh jetzt Abendessen. Vielen Dank für Euer Bemühen. Tschüss.
<nagetier> wolfgang_dreamon: Wenn ich mich nicht irre sah ich Tage schon sehr ähnliche Fehlermeldungen bei euch als bluetooth mit systemctl disable abgeschaltet wurde
<wolfgang_dreamon> nagetier, Ja da war auch so upstart kram ..stimmt
<wolfgang_dreamon> Wir hatten damals von 12.04 auf 14.04 und nun 16.04 (vor ca. 4Monaten gemacht)
<nagetier> Oha ;)
<wolfgang_dreamon> Wolfgang hats gern wenn sich möglichst wenig verändert. 
<nagetier> wolfgang_dreamon: kann da auch nicht weiterhelfen, wollte es nur bemerken :)
<wolfgang_dreamon> ok. ich lass mal hier stehen, vielleicht weiß jemand noch was
<Rolfi> DaVu: Bin zurück. Jetzt erhalte ich nach Drücken auf den Ubuntu Software-Button ein leeres Fenster mit dem Wasserzeichen
<Rolfi> "keine Anwendungsdateien gefunden"
<Rolfi> Offenbar wurde bei der missglückten Installation mehr zerstört.
<k1l> Rolfi: mach mal alle fenster zu vom software center und co
<Rolfi> Gerne. Hab sogar neu gestartet.
<k1l> Rolfi: dann mach "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" im terminal und kopiere die gesamte ausgabe vom terminal in paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<k1l> <k1l> Rolfi: dann mach "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" im terminal und kopiere die gesamte ausgabe vom terminal in paste.ubuntu.com und zeig den link hier
<Rolfi> DaVu: Nach Neustart keine Änderung.
<DaVu> Rolfi: halte dich bitte an k1l. Er ist da wesentlich besser in solchen Dingen
<DaVu> Nicht, dass ich dir nicht helfen wollte, aber er kanns einfach besser ;)
<Rolfi> okay
<DaVu> aber ich lese interessiert mit
<Rolfi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24749768/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> hm....sieht für mich gut aus. 
<k1l> Rolfi: ok, updates sind keine mehr, oder halb isntallierte pakete
<k1l> startest du jetzt das "software center" oder das seit 16.04 neue "ubuntu software"?
<Rolfi> Ubuntu Software. Mein System wurde gestern neu installiert 16.04 LTS 64 bit
<k1l> Rolfi: ok. zeig mal bitte die ausgabe url von "ls -al .local/share/gnome-software/ | nc termbin.com 9999" 
<Rolfi> http://termbin.com/sp9q
<k1l> ok, und wenn du im terminal "ubuntu-software" startest, was passiert dann da im terminal? startet das programm nach einer zeit normal (kann was dauern bis alles geladen ist)
<Rolfi> Ist sofort das leere Fenster da mit dem "Wasserzeichen"
<k1l> warte mal was, bei mir dauerts auch fast 30 sek bis es geladen ist
<Rolfi> tut sich nichts
<k1l> hast du bleachbit benutzt?
<Rolfi> ja
<k1l> ja ok, das ist bekannt, dass es das system ruiniert
<Rolfi> mir nicht
<DaVu> da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen
<Rolfi> und wieso wird das in Ubuntu Software angeboten, wenn es als Fehlerproduzent bekannt ist?
<k1l> geh bei ubuntu software mal auf settings, region languages und dann die sprache umstellen oder die aktuelle sprache noch mal einstellen
<k1l> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760278/the-new-software-center-in-ubuntu-16-04-shows-no-application-data-found
<le_bot> Title: The new software center in Ubuntu 16.04 shows no application data found - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l> diese ganze "tuning" scheiße ist windows rotz und meistens total unnötig.
<Rolfi> Also unter Win10 lief der Brother Drucker sofort, unter Linux bis heute nicht.
<Rolfi> Die Sprache wars nicht.
<k1l> ist bei dir oben der refresh button? oben links?
<k1l> schau mal auf der askubuntu seite, die ich extra verlinkt habe. das siehst du auch, dass das ein typisches problem von bleachbit ist
<Rolfi> hat geholfen. Danke. Soll ich jetzt Okular noch mal versuchen?
<k1l> nimm mal lieber apt im terminal
<k1l> "sudo apt install okular"
<k1l> das zieht aber einen sack voll kde kram mit.
<Rolfi> Was heißt das? Eigentlich möchte ich als Laie nur endlich pdf drucken können.
<k1l> pdf ausdrucken oder in ein pdf drucken? für keines von beiden brauchst du okular
<k1l> okular ist ein dokumentenbetrachter von KDE. wenn du nicht Kubuntu nutzt, dann nutzt du statt dem kde kram den gtk kram (von gnome, unity oder xfce). und wenn du jetzt okular installieren willst, dann muss der noch sehr viel von kde installieren damit okular läuft. 
<Rolfi> Ich möchte nur eine pdf-Datei auf meinem neuen Drucker Brother DCP 9017CDW ausdrucken können. Über LibreDraw kann dochnicht die Lösung sein.
<k1l> es gibt aber auch schon andere pdf programme, die schon installiert sind
<k1l> Rolfi: du brauchst da nicht okular für....
<Rolfi> Und wenn Linux es eben nicht kann, dann möchte ich gerne wissen, wie man Draw voreinstellt.
<k1l> Rolfi: klick mal doppelt auf die pdf. dann sollte die sich in "evince" öffnen, das ist der standard dokumentenbetrachter von ubuntu
<Rolfi> Das versuchen wir seit 3 Wochen. Welches Programm kann es denn? Evince kann es nicht (Ursprung allen Ärgers), d
<DaVu> k1l: Ich weiß nicht, ob du vorhin alles mitgelesen hast. Der Dokumentenbetrachter funktioniert "irgendwie" nicht. Was aber genau das Problem ist, habe ich schon 2 mal erfragt, aber immer noch keine Antwort bekommen. 
<k1l> was kan evince nicht? was ist das denn für ein pdf?
<Frickelpit> Was macht evince denn, wenn du mit geöffneter PDF Strg+P drückst?
<DaVu> Der Brother support sagte ihm aber, dass das Problem der "Dokumentenbetrachter" sei
<Frickelpit> Was die sagen spielt keine Rolle
<k1l> wenn der brother drucker nicht funktioniert, dann ist egal welches programm da drucken will
<DaVu> das sehe ich ähnlich, Frickelpit ;)
<k1l> da hilft auch okular nicht weiter
<Rolfi> die anderen zerschießen das System bei Installation,
<DaVu> ich wollte nur den Rest der Geschichte erzählen ;)
<k1l> Rolfi: was ist genau das problem?
<k1l> Rolfi: die programme haben mit dem brother drucker gar nichts zu tun. das macht das system (wie bei windows auch). also was klappt jetzt genau nicht?
<Rolfi> Evince druckt leere Seiten, in der Druckvorschau ist der Text ganz klein in einer Ecke auf dem Blatt.
<k1l> was ist das für ein pdf?
<Rolfi> Halt Dateien mit der Endung .pdf
<Rolfi> gehen alle nicht.
<k1l> also willst du mir sagen, dass evince normale pdf file nicht richtig öffnet?
<DaVu> öffnet wahrscheinlich schon, aber nicht richtig druckt
<Rolfi> genau
<DaVu> nur um Missverständnisse auszuschließen ;)
<k1l> ja was nun?
<k1l> öffnet nicht richtig? oder öffnet richtig aber druckt nicht richtig?
<DaVu> letzteres
<k1l> Rolfi: ?
<Rolfi> Genau
<k1l> das klingt ja eher nach einem druckertreiber problem dann wenn es ordentlich anzeigt aber nur falsch druckt
<DaVu> Rolfi: wenn du die Druckvorschau in evince öffnest, wird es da noch richtig angezeigt oder ist es da schon in diesem miniaturformat?
<Rolfi> Falsch: nur in der Vorschau ist es im Miniformat, drucken tut es leere Seiten
<Rolfi> In der Vorschau muß man herunterscrollen, um es überhaupt zu finden.
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/950713
<le_bot> Title: Bug #950713 “Brother printer fails to print anything but a blank...” : Bugs : cups-filters package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<k1l> die zusammenfassung: "The Postscript is *not* broken, it is demonstrably valid. But it hits a breakage in the Brother printer - the problem is with the printer, not the Postscript."
<DaVu> Also ein Drucker-Problem
<DaVu> Kenne ich. Aus meiner Familie kann jemand seinen Canon nicht einbinden. Da kommen noch nichtmal leere Seiten ;)
<k1l> man kann mal mit "lpr /pfad/zur/datei.pdf" probieren ob es ein evince problem ist.
<k1l> aber so voll, wie das netz von "mein brother drucker geht unter linux nicht" ist, sieht das stark nach: brother hats nicht drauf, aus
<Rolfi> vielleicht  empfehlen die ja auch deshalb ein anderes pdf-Programm.
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems#PostScript_.28PDF.29_printer_chokes_on_the_PostScript_.28PDF.29_coming_from_Ubuntu   das kann ja wer machen, wer noch motiviert ist. meine motivation ist da verflogen, ich hab weder den behinderten druckertreiber geschrieben, noch cups noch jemanden gezwungen ubuntu oder brother zu nutzen.
<le_bot> Title: DebuggingPrintingProblems - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Rolfi: dann nimm lpr wie oben beschrieben. aber ich hab keinen bock mehr 20 fragen zu stellen, die nicht beantwortet werden und dann noch vorwürfe abzubekommen, warum sinnlose sachen nicht gehen.
<Rolfi> Mir würde ja eine Empfehlung einer Evince-Alternative reichen.
<DaVu> Rolfi: es wird auch mit einem anderen Programm nicht funktionieren, wenn der Drucker scheiße ist
<DaVu> um es mal auf deutsch zu sagen ;)
<Rolfi> lpr: Error - unable to access "/pfad/zur/datei.pdf
<Rolfi> Entschuldigung. Muß Dateinamen einsetzten
<Rolfi> Womit fängt der Pfad an? /home/... oder wie?
<k1l> wo liegt die datei denn?
<Rolfi> Downloads/test.pdf
<DaVu> ~/Downloads/test-pdf
<k1l> "pwd" gibt was aus?
<DaVu> lpr ~/Downloads/test-pdf
<DaVu> ups
<DaVu> natürlich mit . anstatt .
<DaVu> natürlich mit . anstatt -
<k1l> wenn das terminal einfach geöffnet wurde, dann ist das in deinem home, dann reicht einfach "lpr Downloads/test.pdf"
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach die tab taste nutzen um vervollständigen zu lassen
<Rolfi> lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<k1l> also ist der brother nicht der standarddrucker? geht der drucker überhaupt richtig?
<Rolfi> sonst ja. Außer pdf
<k1l> !pdf
<le_bot> Informationen zu PDF finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<Rolfi> bash: !pdf: event not found
<k1l> such dir da ein anderes programm deiner wahl aus.
<k1l> das war ein kommando für den irc bot. siehe seine ausgabe
<Rolfi> ja, darum bitte ich die ganze Zeit. Zwei haben mir ja schon das System zerschossen. Welches Programm wird denn empfohlen?
<k1l> pdf programme installieren zerschießt einem nicht das system. das letzt was dein system zerschossen hat war bleachbit
<Rolfi> Wenn ich jetzt das System sowieso neu installieren muß, soll ich dann gleich 17.04 nehmen oder als Laie besser bei 16.04 LTS bleiben?
<k1l> warum neu installieren?
<Rolfi> Weil ich bleachbit benutzt hatte.
<k1l> du liest hier nicht mit, du beantwortest kaum fragen, du löscht wild rum und verfolgst nicht mal einen ansatz das problem wirklich zu verstehen und zu verbessern. von mir aus kannst du noch 30 mal neustarten und neuinstallieren. das bringt dich aber gerade keinen meter weiter
<k1l> such dir ein pdf pogramm aus, installiere es, und guck ob es magischer weise mit dem brother treiber besser geht als mit evince.
<Rolfi> Welche Frage habe ich nicht beantwortet? 
<Rolfi> Ich bin Laie, lösche bestimmt nicht herum und versuche verzweifelt, seit  Wochen den Drucker in Gang zu bekommen.
<Rolfi> Linux ist halt nur für Insider.
<k1l> m(
<k1l> hast du jetzt mal einen anderen pdf viewer probiert?
<k1l> oder willst du noch mal 3 wochen über linux meckern?
<Rolfi> Auf alle Fälle Danke für Eure Zeit.
<kante> wie kann ich von knoppix-live dvd auf eine verschlüsselte notebook-festplatte zugreifen?
<DaVu> na, wenn sie verschlüsselt ist?!
<Frickelpit> kante: entschlüsseln
<Frickelpit> magic
<kante> bei fdisk -l steht da: permission denied
<Frickelpit> was hat das mit einer verschlüsselten Festplatte zu tun?
<k1l> kante: für fdisk brauchst du rootrechte
<k1l> kante: für knoppix fragst du aber am besten den knoppix support
<kante> die tools dürften überall gleich sein
<kante> gibt's bei ubuntuusers vielleicht einen wiki-eintrag dazu?
<k1l> kante: die eigenheiten mit root und sudo und co aber nicht. deswegen frag knoppix wenn du knopix nutzt
<kante> sudo fdisk -l hat funktioniert
<Frickelpit> uasy
<kante> auf dem laptop ist ubuntu mate drauf
<k1l> kante: ja, aber du nutzt ja jetzt knoppix. da ist einiges anders, also fragt man am besten die knoppix leute direkt. 
<kante> wie würdest du das mit einer ubuntu live dvd machen?
<Frickelpit> genau so, wie es richtig ist
<Rochvellon> kante: es kann und wird zwischen verschiedenen Distributionen Unterschiede geben, selbst wenn sie von einer gemeinsamen Basis abstammen. 
<kante> luks dürfte überall gleich sein
<k1l> kante: ok, dann frage bitte in #linux
<Frickelpit> !luks
<le_bot> Informationen zu LUKS finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS
<kante> ge
<kante> test
<mrkramps> tset
<mikenamib> moin, kann ich mal jemand kurz unterstützen?
<k1l> kommt drauf an :)
<mikenamib> ich mache gerade ein update auf einem ubuntu server 14.04. Das updatescript hat den root user ersetzt!
<mikenamib> kennst du eine möglichkeit alle wichtigen dateien zurück zu setzen?
<k1l> update wovon?
<mikenamib> "rapair rights"
<mikenamib> Ist ein Zimbra update!
<mikenamib> und sauber durch gelaufen!
<k1l> du hast händisch die zimbra installation aktualisiert und die hat dateien ersetzt mit dem falschen user?
<mikenamib> wieder da!
<k1l> <k1l> du hast händisch die zimbra installation aktualisiert und die hat dateien ersetzt mit dem falschen user?
<k1l> mit chown kannst du die files wieder dem user zuordnen, den du da haben willst.
<mikenamib> Nein, es iust eine zimbra install routine die updated!
<k1l> das ist ja nicht in den ubuntu quellen
<mikenamib> das mit chown ist mir klar, nur sind relativ viele ordner davon betroffen!
<k1l> ich denke, du hast da eher ein zimbra problem
<mikenamib> der fehler zunächst sieht so aus: sudo: Muss setuid root sein
<k1l> das klingt als wenn da vom setup was nicht stimmt. wo ist denn genau das problem?
<mikenamib> das ganze system gehört jetzt dem user zimbra, sollte jedoch root sein!
<k1l> oh mist, das script hat das ganze system korrumpiert?
<mikenamib> jetzt wird es dir klar!
<k1l> das heisst eigentlich auf deutsch: neuinstallieren
<mikenamib> das geht nicht!
<k1l> ich kenn keine möglichkeit alle dateien und ordner wieder per script auf die richtigen user zurückzubringen. (ausser einer setzt sich da 2 wochen dran und macht das per hand mit nachgucken)
<papachaotica> hi, kann mit jemand sagen wo ich da ansetzen muss?
<papachaotica> dpkg-source: Fehler: unmöglich, mit Quellformat »3.0 (quilt)« zu bauen: nicht-native Paketversion enthält keine Revision
<k1l> papachaotica: ist das evtl bekannt bei dem was du da packen willst?
<k1l> papachaotica: ansonsten würde ich mal die profis in #ubuntu-packaging fragen, die haben mehr erfahrung mit .deb
<papachaotica> ich denke da ist nichts bekannt, ich will storebackup in einer neuen Version packen
<mrkramps> papachaotica, so spontan würde ich sagen, gib dem paket mal 'ne revisionsnummer
<mikenamib> hab noch was Neues: kil
<mikenamib> Es sieht so aus, als wenn nicht das upgrade von zimbra mein thema ist, sondern eine aktion die in zuvor gemacht habe!
<mrkramps> papachaotica, oder ggf. andersherum, sorg dafür, dass es keine revisionsnummer hat
<mikenamib> es gibt einen folder, den wir als mountpoint verwenden! bei dem habe ich ein chown -R gemacht was zu diesem ergebis fürht!
<mrkramps> mikenamib, wie heißt denn der mountpoint?
<mikenamib> /opt/zimbra/backupNAS
<mikenamib> seltsamer weise ist auch kein link!
<mrkramps> und in backupNAS/ ist was genau eingehängt?
<mikenamib> ein NFS share
<k1l> mikenamib: das ergibt keinen sinn. "irgendjemand" muss da / (oder genau /usr/bin/sudo) mit chown oder chmod bearbeitet haben.
<k1l> sowas passiert gerne, wenn man chmod/own -R auf / loslässt. und das ist nicht mehr zu reparieren. 
<mikenamib> sehe ich auch so, allerdings schau her: 172.16.101.212:/volume1/zimbrabackup on /opt/zimbra/backupNAS type nfs (rw,rsize=8192,wsize=8192,addr=172.16.101.212)
<mrkramps> da würde ein leerzeichen reichen, wo es nicht hingehört
<mikenamib> mmrphh!
<mrkramps> hm, aber chown usw. kennen --no-preserve-root auch
<mikenamib> Ich würde sagen da hilft nur der recovery mode!
<mrkramps> also mit einem normalen aufruf kann man / eigentlich nicht ramponieren
<k1l> also ohne reboot kommste da nicht raus. ob alle rechte wieder richtig bekommst wage ich zu bezweifeln.
<mikenamib> im grunde hatte ich die aktion noch im cache...habe sie mal umgekehrt laufen lassen. Nun sind die rechte erst mal so wie zuvor!
<papachaotica> Ok, das ändern der Revisions nummer war es: 3.5-0 statt 3.5, dann noch ein quilt refresh und dpkg-source --commit, jetz ha er fertig gebaut
<mikenamib> allerdings kei sudo!
<mrkramps> ah, preserve root funktioniert ja klasse mit chown -.-
<mrkramps> oh je, ich sollte die manpage sorgfältiger lesen
<mrkramps> --no-preserve-root ist default
<mrkramps> oh hell, "Tradition and POSIX require these commands to operate recursively on /, so they default to --no-preserve-root"
<mrkramps> und ich dachte, ich hätte schon alles gesehen
<mikenamib> ich hoffe ich konnte es wieder herstellen!
<lukas__> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Curso Possition. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Angezeigter Curso und schlussendlicher Klick stimmen nicht überein.
<mikenamib> ich hatte noch ein funktionierende root session offen!
<mrkramps> lukas__, immer und überall? touchpad? maus?
<k1l> lukas__: welches ubuntu, welcher desktop?
<lukas__> hi, nur amf dem desktop. in der leiste z.b. nicht. Maus.
<lukas__> unity 17.04
<k1l> nur auf dem desktop? oder auch bei fenstern? wo klappt es richtig?
<k1l> hast du irgendwelche themes? für die maus?
<lukas__> bei fenster auch, aber wenn ich dann z.b. herunterfahren anklicken möchte ist alles ok. nicht das ich wüsste
<mrkramps> klingt nach einem problem mit dem fenstermanager
<lukas__> ich habe immo 2 bildschirme dran, sobald ich am linken gnaz nach rechts gehe passt es. aber je weiter ich kann nach links komme um so größer wird der abstand zwischen curser und eigentlichen klick
<k1l> achso. als ist das eher ein videotreiber/auflösungs problem
<lukas__> könnte sein aber ist halt schon komisch da es sich "dynamisch" entwicketl :)
<mrkramps> lukas__, die ausgaben der folgenden beiden befehle in einem nopaste bitte:
<mrkramps> lspci -nnk | grep VGA
<mrkramps> xrandr
<mrkramps> verdammt, lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 
<lukas__> ok, einen moment ich muss "trefen" üben ^
<lukas__> https://nopaste.me/view/e5170aa1#SgubB8MVWy278VowXg49llJYrfoYPe1M
<le_bot> Title: Untitled - Nopaste.me (at nopaste.me)
<mrkramps> lukas__, ich vermute mal die monitore hängen an der nvidia?
<lukas__> nur einer von beiden
<lukas__> der andere an der intel onboard
<mrkramps> das könnte einiges erklären
<lukas__> d.h. beide mal an die nvidia? und schauen ob es weg geht?
<mrkramps> definitiv!
<lukas__> ok super, hat funktioniert. Danke :)
<mrkramps> der mischbetrieb von hybridgrafiklösungen will einfach noch nicht richtig
<mrkramps> im idealfall immer nur eine benutzen
<lukas__> ok, ich hate probleme mit einem dvi port daher das "Abenteuer"
<lukas__> dann werde ich das wohl so behalten müssen danke für eure hilfe. Schönen Abend euch noch
<mrkramps> dir auch :)
<lukas__> dankeöö
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-03
<Kali_Yuga> hallo
<andre4s> moin
<andre4s> ich hab mal gelesen, dass es bei ubuntu ne reposity für die lts versionen gibt die nur llvm, mesa, xf86-video-* updated
<andre4s> hat da jemand nen tutorial für wie ich die adde?
<sdx23> !apt-pinning
<le_bot> Informationen zu Apt-Pinning finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning
<andre4s> danke, aber hab die frage falsch gestellt :D
<andre4s> wie ich repositys adde weiss ich, nur finde ich nicht die richtige welche mir nur genau mesa, llvm und die graka treiber updated
<andre4s> hatte auf heise.de gelesen, dass es da ne offizielle reposity geben soll
<andre4s> gefunden hab ich bisher nur das: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<le_bot> Title: Updated and Optimized Open Graphics Drivers : Oibaf (at launchpad.net)
<andre4s> das hat aber bei mir nicht richtig funktioniert
<andre4s> ok, wenn keiner ne idee hat probier ich einfach mal weiter alle repos aus
<andre4s> https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa <<-- das sieht vielversprechend aus
<le_bot> Title: Padoka Stable Mesa : Paulo Dias (at launchpad.net)
<andre4s> dachte nur ich nehm lieber die original reposity, da laut heise.de ubuntu ja jetzt ne offizielle besitzt
<sdx23> andre4s: du hast die Wikiseite nicht gelesen.
<andre4s> sdx23, du beziehst dich auf: "Einzelne Pakete aus älterer/neuerer Ubuntu-Version installieren" ?
<sdx23> andre4s: das funktioniert auch mit globbing.
<andre4s> globbing sagt mir jetzt garnichts
<andre4s> ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht so der erfahrene ubuntu user, hab ubuntu nur bei meiner restlichen familie auf den rechnern weil ich ihnen kein gentoo/arch zumuten will xD
<andre4s> zerschieße ich mir nicht mein komplettes lts wenn ich die zesty quellen in die paketquellen einfüge nur um ;kernel, llvm, mesa, libdrm und xf86-video-*; daraus zu nehmen?
<andre4s> weil im beispiel ist er auf 17.04.10 und will sachen aus 16.04 installieren
<andre4s> bei mir ist es ja andersrum wo durch das einfügen der quellen das komplette system denkt "hey, hier gibts ja ne neue version" 
<andre4s> am ende hab ich dann nen 17.04.10 drauf :D
<andre4s> und in den preferences die version zu bestimmen müsste ich dann ja alle pakete eintragen damit er nicht die aus den 17.04.10er repos installiert
<andre4s> hab die eine reposity die ich gepostet hab installiert und bin jetzt auf mesa 17.1.1 und llvm 4.0.0
<andre4s> dennnoch zeigt mir glxinfo immernoch, dass er DRM 2.43.0 nutzt obwohl ich laut dpkg --liest |grep libdrm nurnoch 2.4.80 pakete installiert hab
<andre4s> *--list
<andre4s> hmmm, selbst kernel update und graka treiber update über mesa llvm libdrm etc pp hat nichts gebracht. bekomme immernoch in xfce beim "abmelden" "system is running in low graphics mode"
<NTQ> Was genau passiert eigentlich mit den Fehlerberichten, die automatisch gesendet werden, wenn eine Anwendung abstürzt?
<andre4s> hmmm, wie installiere ich unter ubuntu richtig nen kernel? hab mir die repository ppa:kernel-ppa/ppa hinzugefügt und den 4.10.0-21-generic installiert aber er hat wohl noch nicht das initramfs geschrieben und die module richtig gebaut
<andre4s> hab jetzt keine nic unterstützung wenn ich den kernel hochfahre und auch nur 1024x768er auflösung
<passt> habe es auf unter einen 1704 geschafft die Lautstärkeregelung zu deaktivieren. In Klangeinstellungen wird überhaupt kein Ausgabegerät angezeigt. Ton wird aber ausgegeben.
<andre4s> soooo, kernel läuft jetzt
<andre4s> hab also kernel, llvm, mesa, libdrm aktualisiert in der hoffnung, dass mein problem ("system is running in low graphics mode") beim nutzerwechsel (xfce+ligthdm) behoben wird
<andre4s> leider ohne erfolg
<andre4s> ist euch sowas bekannt?
<andre4s> also muss ich an den rechnern jetzt lightdm austauschen?
<andre4s> ich hatte das vor nem jahr schonmal probiert zu debuggen und ohne erfolg
<andre4s> hab auch an 3 anderen rechnern lightdm mit xfce genau so laufen und hab nur an den 2 rechnern mit der "AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7480D" das problem
<andre4s> dachte mit neuen graka treibern wird der fehler gefixed
<andre4s> aber nach den heutigen mesa, kernel, libdrm etc pp updates hab ich damit wohl kein glück
<andre4s> sooo, habs aufgegeben. hab jetzt lightdm gegen slim ausgetauscht
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu mit Gnome Desktop. Aus unbekannten Gründen ist mir Gimp nach unten in den nicht sichtbaren Bereich des Desktops gerutscht. Wie kann ich von dieser Anwendung die Position ändern bzw. resetten?
<Rochvellon> Nicknack3: eine Möglichkeit wäre den Einstellungsordner von Gimp unter ~ zu löschen bzw. umzubennen.
<Nicknack3> danke, das hab ich vorhin gefunden
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-04
<uniCATx> Schöne Pfingsten. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Signatur (Zeile11) erneuern kann?
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/SeUcPW6S
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ sudo apt update [sudo] Passwort für fnord: Ign:1 http://d - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Frickelpit> Keyexpired
<Frickelpit> du brauchst den neuen Schlüssel für das PPA
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> ich versuche etwas
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, wie generiere einen neuen Schlüssel für das vorhandene PPA?
<Frickelpit> gar nicht
<uniCATx> dann wie lösche ich das PPA komplett?
<Frickelpit> so wie du es hinzugefügt hast, nur umgekehrt
<sdx23> !ppa-purge
<le_bot> Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<sdx23> !ppa
<le_bot> PPA steht für Pöhses-Paket-Archiv. Weil PPAs so böse sind, sollte man schleunigst ppa-purge verwenden, um sie los zu werden. (Im Ernst, du willst möglichst wenige PPAs, am besten gar keine)
<_moep_> hi
<_moep_> mein mailserver hatte etwas schluckauf u nun hängt da was in der queue. wie bekomme ich das noch mal eingelesen?
<michael-kohlhaas> Hey Leute. Ich habe Ubuntu 17.04 Mate-Desktop (außer opera keine Fremdquellen) und USB-Sticks mounten sich nicht beim einstecken. https://nopaste.xyz/?6651bfa6f871a59f#/4FN6aRtnun4EgGzgEm4J5UD+FYv3Wkj/f8YjDN2xR4=
<le_bot> Title: PrivateBin (at nopaste.xyz)
<dadrc> michael-kohlhaas, kannst du den Stick von Hand mounten oder geht das auch nicht?
<michael-kohlhaas> dadrc, manuell schaff ich das.. aber das ging doch mal so schön automatisch
<dadrc> jo, aber wenn es von hand auch nicht gehen würde, wäre klar, wieso es nicht automatisch klappt =)
<michael-kohlhaas> ich versuche mich gerade mit udev auseinanderzusetzen
<michael-kohlhaas> in der hoffnung, dass es daran liegt
<michael-kohlhaas> ich dachte nur es wäre "known"
<dadrc> noch nicht in der richtung gehört
<dadrc> Sollte aber nichts mit udev zu tun haben, eigentlich macht Mate das für dich
<michael-kohlhaas> aber mate greift doch dafür auf udev zurückl, oder?
<dadrc> bin ich mir nicht sicher, würd ich aber nicht drauf wetten wollen
<michael-kohlhaas> ich schau mich mal um, vielleicht finde ich was
<michael-kohlhaas> bin ja doch schon neugierig
<dadrc> ajo, immer gut
<michael-kohlhaas> wenn was kaputt geht. ich habe ein backup
<dadrc> guck sonst mal im dconf-editor, da gibt's auch ein paar einstellungen dazu
<dadrc> org - mate - desktop, würd ich behaupten. gerade kein mate hier.
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> Ich kann ubuntu nicht mehr hochfahren. bzw. hochfahren ja, den guest account auch nutzen, aber den, welchen ich normalerweise nutze, nicht mehr. passiert einfach nix. boot repair hab ich schon getestet.
<tojoko> jmd. 'ne idee?
<dadrc> was passiert denn, wenn du dich mit deinem normalen account einloggst?
<tojoko> nix. wirklich nix. auch keine fehlermeldung. einfach nix.
<dadrc> naja … du gibst dein passwort ein, drückst enter und dann? loginfenster? schwarzer bildschirm?
<tojoko> naja, schwarzer bildschirm trifft es wohl am ehesten. so 'n dunkel blau. sieht eigentlich auch gut aus. nur tut sich nix. sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, dass die platte voll ist. aber guest account funktioniert auch mit 0 byte freiem speicher.
<dadrc> jo, dein normaler eher nicht
<tojoko> und ich habe über safe boot und kommandozeile mal sudo apt-get clean gemacht. dann war wieder 'n bisschen speicher frei. Hat aber nix gebracht.
<dadrc> Live-CD booten, Platz auf der Platte freimachen, dann ist wahrscheinlich alles wieder gut
<dadrc> Wieviel?
<tojoko> ah, gut - wobei, dass ist schwierig. Weil ich wirklich so gut wie alle dateien schon verschoben. 100 mb oder so, waren dann frei. Ich wollte eigentlich einfach nur gerne noch 'n backup machen bevor ich die platte ausbaue und 'ne ssd ein.
<dadrc> backup machen kannst du auch von 'ner Live-CD aus, kannst die normale Platte ja mounten
<dadrc> Ach, und zu der Frage von drüben: 16.04 ist LTS, kannst du weiterhin bedenkenlos nutzen
<dadrc> 17.04 ist die aktuelle Nicht-LTS-Version, hat neuere Software, musst du dann aber zu 17.10 updaten, wenn es rauskommt, damit du weiterhin sinnvoll Updates kriegst
<dadrc> 16.04 kannst du bis 2019 benutzen
<tojoko> ok, danke. mmhm, backups über die live cd generieren - jow, danke, wollte demnächst regelmässiger neu installieren, das sollte schicken - dann kann ich aber nicht die backup funktion von ubuntu nutzen, oder!?
<tojoko> ach ja, und als guest kann ich keine sudo kommandos absetze, das richtig?
<dadrc> backupfunktion nicht direkt, ne
<dadrc> und ne, guest hat keine sudo-Rechte
<dadrc> das soll so
<tojoko> ok, danke, ich hatte es befürchtet.
<tojoko> good night
<dreamon> Bei mir ist kein Modul geladen um die CPU zu skalieren. → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung/ Kennt sich jemand näher damit aus?
<le_bot> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Hier im Notebook ist ein i7-4500U Intel verbaut.
<dreamon> Oder braucht man diese Module nicht mehr? grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo → cpu MHz		: 1844.384→ cpu MHz		: 1820.507→cpu MHz		: 1832.373→cpu MHz		: 1917.919
<SpiritOfTux> dreamon: list sich cpu0;cpu1;cpu2;cpu3
<SpiritOfTux> +e
<dreamon> SpiritOfTux, Genau. Ich wunder mich das ich kein "ondemand, powersave .." einstellen kann. In dem wiki steht das ein Kernelmodul geladen sein müsste, und das ist hier nicht der Fall.
<dadrc> dreamon, was sagtn `sudo cpupower -c all frequency-info`?
<dadrc> ist in linux-tools drin
<dreamon> E: Für Paket »linux-tools« existiert kein Installationskandidat.
<dadrc> brauchst das für deinen kernel
<dreamon> Linux mydreamon 4.8.0-53-generic #56~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 16 01:18:56 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dadrc> linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04
<dreamon> linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04-edge 4.10.0.21.14
<dreamon>   linux-tools-generic-hwe-16.04 4.8.0.53.24
<dadrc> ohne edge
<dadrc> Das sollte eine Menge Zeugs anzeigen
<dadrc> Interessant ist die Zeile "driver:" bei jeder CPU
<dreamon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24775691/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> intel_pstate
<dreamon> dadrc, Solle → lsmod | grep pstate → nicht was ausgeben
<dadrc> Ist glaub ich seit 'ner Weile bei Ubuntu direkt in den Kernel reingebaut
<dadrc> `grep -i pstate /boot/config-$(uname -r)` ← sollte die entsprechende Konfigurationszeile vom Kernel anzeigen
<dreamon> CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE=y
<dadrc> Jo, dann ist das Modul direkt im Kernel drin
<SpiritOfTux> bei mir sieht es wie folgt aus http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24775716/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Unter xfce gibts ein applet wo ich die die CPU Regeln könnte, aber das geht nicht mehr. Hat sich das auch verändert? 
<dreamon> Hier läuft die Kiste oft ohne das ich was dran mache. Da will ich minimal Takt haben. Dann wäre er leiser.
<dadrc> pstate kann nur Performance und Powersave, behauptet das Wiki
<dadrc> Vielleicht kommt das Applet da nicht mit klar
<dreamon> dadrc, Ja egal was ich dort einstelle es ändert nichts. Perfomance 3GHz ist das gleiche wie wenn ich Powersave und 1.8GHz einstelle.
<dreamon> Es zeigt auch 2x 3GHZ als Takt an. glaube aber das kann die CPU gar nicht.
<dadrc> dann ist da irgendwas anderes seltsam, aber das Kernelmodul ist da
<dreamon> Kann man das über die Konsole steuern?
<SpiritOfTux> dadrc: welches MBO ist in dem Rechner verbaut?
<dadrc> Was hat mein Rechner mit der ganzen Sache zu tun? =)
<SpiritOfTux> bei einigen kannst du die Lüfter, cpu - takt via bios steuern
<dadrc> Ja, aber dreamon hat die Probleme, nicht ich
<SpiritOfTux> sorry
<dadrc> dreamon: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung/#Hintergrundinfos-und-Einstellung-im-Terminal ← da kannst du Befehle reinechon
<le_bot> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook, da kannst so gut wie nix einstellen → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24775832/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> ja das hab ich versucht, das läßt ihn aber kalt. Oder die Anzeige Software zeigts falsch an.
<dadrc> Was zeigen die entsprechenden Nodes an? sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq, zB?
<dreamon> 2046386
<dreamon> 1800000,2212500,1966406,2258642 Das sind werde die rauskommen, wenn ichs immer wieder Aufrufe.
<SpiritOfTux> dreamon: gibt es bei dir dies     /sys/devices/platform/ideapad/fan_mode
<dreamon> SpiritOfTux, nein
<SpiritOfTux> habe ich auf dieser seite gefunden https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/general/10574293
<le_bot> Title: ideapad. Нашёл способ управления зарядом батареи. — General — Форум (at www.linux.org.ru)
<dreamon> SpiritOfTux, Den Lüfter selbst will ich nicht regulieren. Kann keinen Hitzestau gebrauchen. Wenn die CPU kühler ist,dann wird auch Lüfter leiser. 
<dreamon> echo "52" | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/intel_pstate/max_perf_pct → Klappt auch nicht.
<SpiritOfTux> dreamon: sehe dir doch mal tlp an http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/tlp.html 
<le_bot> Title: linrunner.de: TLP – Linux Advanced Power Management (at linrunner.de)
<dreamon> SpiritOfTux, Schau ich mir an.Merci
<SpiritOfTux> dreamon: Bitte
<uniCATx> wie kann ich den Schlüssel aus Zeile 17 und 18 erneuern bzw. aktualisieren?
<uniCATx> https://pastebin.com/3N9Zbe4R
<le_bot> Title: fnord@vgnnr498e:~$ sudo apt-key list /etc/apt/trusted.gpg -------------------- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-28
<Obi-U-Konobi> Gibt es einen Programm in Ubuntu-Repositories, der deutsche Radios spielen kann?
<Fussel> rhythmbox zb. oder echtes ukw-radio?
<Obi-U-Konobi> Internet Radio.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ok, danke, das wird wahrscheinlich helfen.
<Fussel> jo in rhythmbox den sender der wahl einfügen
<Obi-U-Konobi> Haha, es hat mir gelungen, zu MDR Aktuell in mplayer zu hören.
<Fussel> na fein :)
<Fussel> kann man auch abspeichern
<Fussel> wenn's nicht schon automatisch ist
<Obi-U-Konobi> *nickt*
<Fussel> :)
<mtMoko-chan> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<mtMoko-chan> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<mtMoko-chan> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<mtMoko-chan> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<mtMoko-chan> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<mtMoko-chan> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<mtMoko-chan> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<mtMoko-chan> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<mtMoko-chan> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<mtMoko-chan> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<mtMoko-chan> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<mtMoko-chan> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<mtMoko-chan> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<mtMoko-chan> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<mtMoko-chan> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<mtMoko-chan> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<mtMoko-chan> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<mtMoko-chan> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<mtMoko-chan> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<mtMoko-chan> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<mtMoko-chan> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN 
<mtMoko-chan> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN 
<mtMoko-chan> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN 
<mtMoko-chan> reichi62
<mtMoko-chan> reichi62
<mtMoko-chan> reichi62
<mtMoko-chan> DerProfessor
<mtMoko-chan> DerProfessor
<mtMoko-chan> DerProfessor
<NTQ> Wenn ich hier so einen Fehlerbericht sende, wo geht der eigentlich hin? Wo finde ich den wieder?
<Frickelpit> NTQ: Zum Nikolaus oder idealerweise nach Launchpad. :)
<NTQ> Frickelpit: Ja, nach launchpad. Aber wo finde ich den dann wieder? Ich gebe ja nichts weiter an als. Ich drücke ja nur auf "Fortfahren", nachdem ich mir die Einzelnheiten angeschaut habe.
<NTQ> Idealerweise würde ich meinen Launchpad-Account angeben und dann wird das auch in meinem Namen gepostet
<NTQ> Irgendwelche Prozesse haben ja dauernd irgendwelche Abstürze, vor allem direkt nach dem Hochfahren. Und das eben schon seit Jahren und nichts ändert sich. Da würde ich gerne mal sehen, was da mittlerweile passiert ist.
<NTQ> Ich finde dann ähnliche Bugreports oft über Google bei Launchpad und gebe dann an, das mich der Bug auch betrifft um die Score zu erhöhen.
<jokrebel> wenn Du Dich auf der Browserseite einloggest bevor Du "betrifft mich auch" klickst, bekommst Du sogar Mails, falls sich in dem Report was tut
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ja, das weiß ich. Tu ich ja auch so
<NTQ> Ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen, wo meine Fehlerberichte hin verschwinden, wenn ich auf "Fortfahren" klicke im  Fenster "Entschuldigung, Ubuntu 16.04 hat einen internen Fehler festgestellt"
<NTQ> Am liebsten würde ich auch noch gerne etwas dazu schreiben, aber das bietet mir "Fortfahren" leider nicht an. Stattdessen verschwindet das Fenster dann einfach.
<jokrebel> es sollte sich da eine Browserseite öffnen (wo man sich erst einloggen muss) und dort kann man dann auch noch was dazuschreiben. Das von dem Fehler kreierte wird dort dann als Anhang mit hochgeladen. Wenn man das abbricht findet man den Report natürlich auch nicht NTQ 
<NTQ> Ein Browser hat sich da bei mir noch nie geöffnet
<stevieh> das wäre mir auch neu
<NTQ> Ich dachte ich müsse nur auf Fortfahren klicken :-D
<NTQ> ähm, das heißt ich hab einen Bug im Fehlermeldeservice? Und das schon seit Jahren und hab es nicht gewusst? Haha, Oh Gott xD
<jokrebel> sollte das inzwischen anders sein? Hmmm - also bei mir öffnete sich da immer eine Launchpad Browserseite. Dort einloggen (bei vorhandener Registation versteht sich) und schon wird nach eventuell bereits gemeldeten ähnlichen Bugs gesucht und man kann dann dort entweder einen vorhandenen Report mitzeichnen oder einen neuen anlgen
<NTQ> Das klingt toll, aber ist bei mir nicht so. Womöglich läuft also was schief. Ich such mal nach apport-logs
<jokrebel> und mit weiteren Kommentaren oder Hinweisen wie/wann/wobei das passierte befüllen
<NTQ> Also /var/log/apport.log ist leer und in apport.log.1 ist der letzte Eintrag vom 19. September 2017
<NTQ> Wie kann ich das Problem angehen, dass sich bei mir kein Browser öffnet? Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich anfangen müsste. Vermutlich ist ja nur irgendwas falsch konfiguriert.
<user03> bei mir öffnet sich auch kein browser, ich glaube es wird einen nicht mal die fehlermldung angezeigtt
 * jokrebel weiß grad nicht wie er einen Fehler provuzieren soll um das grad noch mal live zu testen
<NTQ> jokrebel: Einfach irgendeinen Service killen :-D
<NTQ> Oder Updates machen, falls welche von Gnome verfügbar sind. Da stürzt mein Fenstermanager auch immer ab und ich muss über eine Minute warten bis ich überhaupt wieder irgendwas machen kann.
<nagetier> Mache solche Updates je lieber ohne GUI.. aber das ist wohl nicht immer möglich, aber verlässlicher
<k1l> apport und whoopsie speichern die bugreports auch lokal. die kann man, iirc, noch mal senden, wenn das beim ersten mal nicht geklappt hat
<NTQ> nagetier: Ich kriege meine Updates ja immer schön von der Aktualisierungsverwaltung angezeigt. Und wenn ich 10 verschiedene Anwendungen auf habe, kann ich die nicht einfach mal schließen um die Updates zu machen.
<NTQ> k1l: Das stimmt, aber dann öffnet sich ja immer noch kein Browser, in dem ich mich einloggen und die Daten schicken kann.
<nagetier> Ja, verständlich.. nur möchte ich sie schlussendlich auch weiterhin stabil laufen haben
<k1l> NTQ: ich bin mir sicher das kann man noch mal senden
<k1l> weil das sollte er senden und dann dich abfragen per browser
<nagetier> Oder ich lasse für den Zeitraum die Updates auch einfach mal aus
<NTQ> k1l: Achso, du meinst er sendet erst und wenn er fertig ist, dann sollte sich der Browser öffnen?
<k1l> ja. evtl ging auch was beim "browser öffnen" schief.
<NTQ> Wenn ich sehe, dass die Coredumps manchmal mehrere Gigabytes haben, kann das ja lange dauern.
<nagetier> komprimieren
<nagetier> glaube coredumps lassen sich gut verkleinern?
<NTQ> nagetier: Ich will nicht noch selbst komprimieren. Ich will einfach nur einen Knopf drücken. In dem Fall stelle ich mich gerne als DAU dar. Irgendwo ist mal Schluss mit Fehlerbehebung im Terminal. :-D
<nagetier> :)
<NTQ> Also wenn zum Beispiel GIMP abstürzt während ich an einem großen Projekt arbeite wie vor kurzem, dann schluckt Gimp gerne mal 8 GB RAM oder mehr. Gehört das nicht auch zu diesem Dump? Den kann man dann bestimmt nicht so gut komprimieren.
<nagetier> NTQ: Das kann ich dir nicht verlässlich sagen, aber ich vermute auch das lässt sich gut komprimieren.. da wahrscheinlich eh alles mehrfach im Speicher liegt (ist aber nur eine Vermutung)
<jokrebel> bekommt man eine Thunderbird Installation (14.04 LTS 32bit) einfach auf eine 18.04er 64bit "umgezogen" ohne das E-Mail-Kennwort zu kennen? 
<jokrebel> also mit Kennwort wär der Umzug ja unproblematisch da IMAP ...
<sdx23> jokrebel: man kann in den Einstellungen Passwörter anzeigen lassen.
<NTQ> jokrebel: Einfach das Thunderbird-Profil kopieren. Meines Wissens ist das unabhängig von der Bittigkeit
<jokrebel> sdx23: Danke - war aber ganz schön tief versteckt ;-)
<holgersson> evtl. steht das PW sogar in einem keyring - und Daten in ~ sind eigentlich nie "bittig" :)
<NTQ> holgersson: Das hofft man zumindest :-)
<holgersson> NTQ: Wenn doch ist das ein heftiger Bug, und sollte umgehend von upstream gefixt werden :-D
<NTQ> So, ich immer noch. Ich krieg es nicht hin. Ich kann meine bug-reports nicht zu launchpad bringen
<NTQ> Can I also file bugs of thirdparty software like nemo or shutter?
<k1l_> nope
<k1l_> nur wenn sie von den repos kommen.
<NTQ> oh, falscher chat. aber danke :-D
<NTQ> also da muss ich dann manuell ran?
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-29
<agentsoul> Hallo, suche eine dep für vscode (github opensource version) und nicht die MicrosoftLizens Version die Microsoft anbietet, generell verstehe ich eh nicht warum es die Software nicht in die offiziellen Repos geschafft hat. Kennt jemand eine Quelle?
<agentsoul> Zur Klärung was ich meine: https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/60#issuecomment-161792005
<le_bot> Title: Menu license links to non Open Source license · Issue #60 · Microsoft/vscode · GitHub (at github.com)
<deem> agentsoul: Dann bau die .deb doch aus dem vscode Repo
<deem> agentsoul: Wenn ich den Kommentar richtig verstanden habe, ist die Microsoft Version nur unter einer anderen Lizenz, weil da noch Telemtry Daten enthalten sind
<ben__> Hello :-) German channel here ???
<ben__> nicht ???
<jokrebel> doch
<jokrebel> steht so auch im Topic ;-)
<ben__> aaaah,sehr nice :-) !
<ben__> ja,bin aber zum erstem mal hier^^
<ben__> entschuldigt bitte :-)
<ben__> Leute,ich hab da ein Problem,folgende Vorgeschichte :
<ben__> Auf dem Laptop wo ich gerade chatte nutze ich Linux mint,das Problem liegt nun am Rechner,nicht am Lappy...
<ben__> PC geplättet,Windoof lässt sich nicht installieren (EFI-Systempartition ESP) ...Mint-USB-Stick wird nicht erkannt,also spaßeshalber xubuntu geladen und startklar gemacht...
<ben__> folgendes nun...
<jokrebel> nur solltest Du vielleicht für Probleme mit Mint auch deren Support aufsuchen
<ben__> xubuntu wird vom Rechner erkannt,jedoch während der Installation = schwerer Grub-installations-Fehler
<jokrebel> achso doch Ubuntu sorry
<ben__> ich hab nun xubuntu zum probieren gestartet und im Terminal = cd (media/xubuntu/d35745blablabla zur ssd navigiert
<jokrebel> ben__: kannst mal die ganze Fehlermeldung zeigen bitte?
<ben__> sudo grub-install (dev/sda folgende Meldung
<jokrebel> wie installierst Du das denn? 
<ben__> Kanonischer Pfad von >>cow<< konnte nicht ermittelt werden
<jokrebel> klingt nun erst mal nicht nach dem Standardweg
<ben__> also mint auf meinem Laptop läuft einwandfrei,es geht lediglich um die Installation am Rechner,nicht Laptop
<ben__> naja während der Installation kommt eben der schwerwiegende Grub-installationsFehler :-(
<ben__> der Rechner läuft,ich wäre Euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mich begleiten würdet :-)
<ben__> also xubuntu läuft zum probieren vom Stick aus
<jokrebel> wie gesagt; zeig mal die genaue Fehlermeldung die kommt, wenn Du ganz normal versuchts zu installieren. Kann auch nicht schaden, zu erläutern an welcher Stelle der Installation dieser Fehler auftritt und was dann weiter passiert
<jokrebel> Notfalls per Foto
<Frickelpit> ben__: Bist du vor dem Versuch Grub zu installieren auch in Dein System auf der Platte mittels chroot gewechselt?
<ben__> ok,ich installiere mal....auf ssd kommt der Fehler so in 3 bis 5 Minuten...!
<ben__> Frickelpit nicht daß ich wüsste :-/
<Frickelpit> Dann solltest Du das vorher tun
<ben__> also ich habe nicht vor Windoof zu installieren,lediglich xubuntu soll auf den Rechner
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#chroot-Methode
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben__> oha
<ben__> ok,ich geh das mal Schritt für Schritt durch,bis gleich :-)
<ben__> also Punkt 1 fällt weg,xubuntu erkennt soweit alle Partitionen,auch die ssd
<ben__> soll ich die Befehle exakt so eintippen wie von der webseite ober ist mit "sdXY" meine Platte gemeint (in dem Fall d350 usw.)
<Frickelpit> Du sollst die an dein System anpassen
<ben__> anpassen ?
<Frickelpit> XY ist nur ein Lückenfüller
<Frickelpit> je nachdem, was es bei dir ist
<ben__> also angezeigt werden soweit ALLE Partitionen,quasi beide Paltten
<ben__> *Platten
<Frickelpit> lsblk listet dir alles auf
<ben__> soweit ich das sehe ,ja
<ben__> sda1 bis sda4.....sdb1 und 2 usw
<jokrebel> wir wissen nichts über Deine Kiste und deren Partitionen.
<ben__> also wenn ich die Webseite richtig verstehe,bleibt mir der Part 1 und 2 erspart *Grübel*
<Frickelpit> Nein
<Frickelpit> Auf welcher Partition ist bei dir das /
<ben__> ich beginne zu vertehen,erinnere mich von Mint ! Ok....leider nirgends,die oberste Reihe NAME= loop0...SIZE 1,3G TYPE und MOUNTPOINT loop /rofs
<Frickelpit> Das ist das Live-System
<ben__> unten die ssd aufgelistet /media/xubuntu/d350usw...
<Frickelpit> Das ist der Ort, wo das Device eingehängt ist. Du brauchst den Namen des Devices
<Frickelpit> vermutlich /dev/sdb1 oder /dev/sdb2
<ben__> NAME sdc1 ...ganz links
<Frickelpit> Wenn das dann dein / ist, kannst du ja nun bei Schritt 1 anfangen, nachdem du die Partition ausgehängt hast
<ben__> ok,ich schaue mal wie weit es mir gelingt :-P ! Augenblick bitte...
<ben__> mist....Punkt 2 Meldung = der Einhängepunkt ist nicht vorhanden :-(
<Frickelpit> Lesen und Verstehen, was du da tust
<Frickelpit> brauchst du Punkt 2?
<Frickelpit> Wenn ja, was fehlt?
<ben__> verstehen tuhe ich es leider nicht !
<ben__> die Paltten mit den jeweiligen Partitionen werden doch erkannt
<Frickelpit> Das hat damit nichts zu tun
<ben__> ok?
<Frickelpit> Was ist in /mnt drin normalerweise?
<ben__> ich schließe mal das Terminal und gebe sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt erneut ein OHNE Navigation zur SSD
<ben__> bereits auf /media/xubuntu.... eingehängt
<Frickelpit> [18:56:47] <Frickelpit> Wenn das dann dein / ist, kannst du ja nun bei Schritt 1 anfangen, nachdem du die Partition ausgehängt hast
<ben__> Hey sorry für die Umstände,ich hoffe ich nerve Dich nicht....bin nicht so gut mit dem Terminal ! ich fang nochmal an
<ben__> der Hinweis mit dem Brtfs-Dateisystem irritiert mich
<Frickelpit> Wenn du keins hast, kannst du es ignorieren
<ben__> hmmm...gute Frage :-/
<ben__> ok,bei sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/boot/efi erscheint die Meldung = der Einhängepunkt ist nicht vorhanden,also versuche ich es mal mit dem Hinweis Brtfs
<Frickelpit> Was soll denn efi mit btrfs zu tun haben?
<ben__> dann verstehe ich es nicht :-(
<Frickelpit> Punkt 2 ist, wie dort steht, optional, wenn du bei der Installation /boot auf eine separate Partition gelegt hast. Was du vermutlich nicht getan hast, sonst wüsstest du es.
<ben__> ich Depp hab optional überlesen....sorry
<Frickelpit> sudo umount /media/xubuntu/... (anpassen auf den echten Pfad)
<Frickelpit> Danach sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<ben__> tut mir leid für die Umstände,ich mach mal weiter mit Punkt 3
<Frickelpit> mit ls -l /mnt siehst du dann den Inhalt
<ben__> ok,bei den letzten beiden punkten unter Punkt 3 folgende Meldungen :
<ben__> sudo cp /proc/mounts /mnt/etc/mtab = /proc/mounts und /mnt/etc/mtab sind die gleiche datei
<ben__> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash war noch ok,dann 
<ben__> grub-install /dev/sdc1 = Warnung: Dateisystem >>ext2<< unterstützt keine Einbettungen.
<ben__> Einbettung nicht möglich
<ben__> GRUB kann in dieser Konfiguration nur mittels Blockliste installiert werden
<ben__> Fehler: mit Blocklisten wird nicht fortgesetzt
<ben__> oh mann
<ben__> wenn ich runterscrolle....ich versuche mal den unteren Befehl :-)
<ben__> sorry,ich bin da immer etwas zaghaft :-(
<ben__> hmmm....die selben Fehler wie oben beschrieben
<ben__> ihr Lieben,das ist leider ärgerlich ! mein Laptop macht da nicht so ein Stress,tut mir leid  !ich glaube ich höre mich mal um wer Windoof auf den Rechner installieren kann und verkaufe die Kiste ! Tut mir leid für die Umstände,dennoch DANKE für Eure Unterstützung :-)
<jokrebel> nicht leidensfähig/geduldig  genug für Linux?
<grobi> hallo ist es möglich  musikdateien zu  convertieren und gleichzeitig  cue- und m3u-Dateien oder muss man jedesmal eine Kopie der beiden erstellen und alle .dateiendungen im texteditor ändern?? 
<Robert_Zenz> grobi, `sed -i "s/.mp3/.ogg/" liste.m3u` faellt mir da spontant ein.
<grobi> ??
<grobi> ist das ein Befehl?
<DaVu> Ja, das ist ein Befehl. Bin mir aber unsicher, ob da so funktioniert
<jokrebel> was sollte es bringen einfach nur die Dateiendung umzubenennen?
<DaVu> ^^ das frage ich mich halt auch
<DaVu> weiter vermisse ich da irgendwo ein > 
<DaVu> um es in eine Liste zu schreiben
<DaVu> ah, ne. Das habe ich falsch gelesen
<grobi> also  ich erhalte mit rubyripper und crdao meine cd mit unter anderem einer m3u und einer cue datei
<DaVu> und du möchtest was?
<DaVu> mp3?
<grobi> aber wenn ich die liste konvertiere zB zu mp3 aber liber zu opus dann werden die beiden nicht mit convertiert
<grobi> in den files müsste doch eigentloich dasselbe stehen, nur dass die .dateiendungen sich ändern. würde das funktionieren???
<grobi> also nicht die endungen der beiden dateien sondern die endungen in den dateien...
<DaVu> also, wenn die Software das nicht macht und du die Dateien als mp3 vorliegen hast, die m3u Datei auf die Dateien verweist, dann könnte das umbenennen der Dateiendungen in der m3u schon was bringten
<DaVu> *bringen
<DaVu> da hätte dann Robert_Zenz recht ;)
<grobi> mit seinem befehl?
<DaVu> Ja. 
<DaVu> Spielen wir es mal gedanklich durch...
<grobi> und kann man das in eine software einbimnden
<grobi> ?
<DaVu> du rippst deine CD und hast mp3 sowie auch eine m3u vorliegen. Korrekt?
<Robert_Zenz> `sed -i "s/.mp3/.ogg/g" liste.m3u` muss es sein, mein Fehler.
<grobi> zB sound juicer??
<DaVu> grobi: nein
<DaVu> das geht nicht
<DaVu> das wäre ein zusätzliches Feature welches du in die Software reinprogrammieren müsstest
<grobi> ich habe vieles in flac und möchte das gleiche in mp3 oder besser ogg oder opus...
<DaVu> Ja, dann halt "Handarbeit" ;)
<grobi> die gute alte...
<DaVu> Kannst ja auch nen Script draus basteln, alles vorbereiten und lässt dann das Script laufen
<grobi> naja mit den editoren und der suche ist das ja nicht so ein riesen ding
<DaVu> Zur Erklärung des sed-befehls....
<grobi> aber wär schon schön wenn das mit so einer software möglich wäre, finde ich...
<DaVu> Der Befehl liest die datei "liste.m3u" aus, sucht darin nach der Endung .mp3 und ersetzt diese zu .ogg
<grobi> ok das klingt gut
<DaVu> grobi: kein Problem. Lerne programmieren, such den Quellcode, hilf dem Entwickler und schicke ihm deinen Code
<DaVu> Dann bekommst du es schneller in die Software als du denken kannst ;)
<grobi> ja das wüde ich riesig gern...
<grobi> aber ich muss noch viel lernen
<DaVu> Wenn das nicht geht, dann ein wenig scripten. Das ist 1. schneller gelernt und 2. kannst du dir dann selbst helfen
<DaVu> Wenn du das Script ordentlich schreibst, kannst du es allgemeingültig verwenden 
<grobi> scripten = file schreiben und verknüpfen??
<DaVu> nein. bash-scripting
<grobi> gbt es eine anleitung im netz, wie man das macht???
<DaVu> http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/shell_programmierung/
<le_bot> Title: Rheinwerk Computing :: Shell-Programmierung (at openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de)
<DaVu> da habe ich mal mit angefangen
<grobi> und das ist auch noch gültig??
<grobi> dann schau ich mal...
<DaVu> grundlegend ja. Ein paar änderungen gibt es bestimmt. Aber für das meiste reicht es
<DaVu> Das ist die Bibel: https://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<le_bot> Title: BashGuide - Greg's Wiki (at mywiki.wooledge.org)
<DaVu> aber halt englisch
<grobi> Danke für die guten tipps und danke <Robert_Zenz> für den Befehl..
<DaVu> Du musst den Befehl natürlich anpassen
<DaVu> Ich hoffe, das weißt du
<grobi> englisch kann ich gut wenn ich zeit habe
<DaVu> es wird keine Datei geben die "Liste.3u" heißt
<DaVu> "Liste.m3u"
<grobi> ne dachte ich mir schon ;)
<DaVu> Da wirst du schon individuell anpassen müssen
<grobi> die erste heisst wahrscheinlich jimi_hendrix.m3u oder so....
<DaVu> je nachdem halt
<DaVu> Da musst du halt schauen
<grobi> nochmals danke!
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-30
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> seit dem update auf 18.04 funktioniert mein panel oben nicht mehr.
<tokam> viele applets werden nicht angezeigt z.B. nm-applet
<AndroUser> Hallo
<AndroUser> Ich habe in den Look and Feel Einstellungen von Mate Tweak ein anderes Symbolleisten Theme gewählt
<AndroUser> Das scheint aber bugs zu haben.
<AndroUser> Nach einem restart habe ich nun einen leeren Desktop
<AndroUser> Und gar keine Symbolleisten
<AndroUser> Alt F2 geht auch nicht
<AndroUser> Aber ich habd einen individuellen hotkey gesetzt
<AndroUser> Um ein Terminal damit zu öffnen
<AndroUser> Und der geht schonmal....
<AndroUser> Konnte es irgendwie retten
<AndroUser> Habe gnome-shell gestartet und nach und nach einen weg gefunden um die settings via gui wieder zu richten
<AndroUser> Großes Problem... Ich hatte nun die Symbolleiste traditionel ausgewählt....
<AndroUser> Aber nach einem Neustart geht nun weder... Mein hotkey um ein Terminal zu öffnen....
<AndroUser> Noch irgendwas anderes. Keine Symbolleisten. Kein Desktop
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> Ich hatte erst dieses problem: 
<tokam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031950/can-t-get-network-applet-back-in-ubuntu-mate-18-04
<le_bot> Title: indicator - Can’t get network applet back in Ubuntu MATE 18.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> und bin der Anleitung gefolgt.
<tokam> Habe dann dort viele verschiedene Auswahlmöglichkeiten gesehen und nachdem ich ein Backup meiner alten config angefertigt hatte... habe ich sie ausprobiert
<|subz3r0|> nabend
<|subz3r0|> Hab Probleme nen ubuntu system per rsync zu backupen. geht über ssh. auf dem Zielsystem kommen die Files an. Der Prozess läuft bis zum Ende durch. Allerdings habe ich nicht die korrekten Berechtigungen und user bzw group gesetzt
<|subz3r0|> Beide Dateisysteme sind ext4
<ppq> mach doch sonst rsync über ssh, wenn ssh geht
<|subz3r0|> ?
<|subz3r0|> mache ich doch
<|subz3r0|> hi ppq btw :) schön, dass du noch da bist ;)
<|subz3r0|> ich nutze folgende parameter. moment bitte
<ppq> wundert mich selber manchmal ;)
<Erbsensuppe> Guten Abend, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Line-In Eingang meines Mainboards über den Ausgang einer anderen Soundkarte wiederzugeben?
<Erbsensuppe> Ich scheitere momentan schon am Umschalten zwischen den Lautsprechern (Mainboard Ausgang) und Kopfhörern (Soundkarten Ausgang) :X
<|subz3r0|> rsync --rsync-path="sudo rsync" --exclude=etc bla bla.... --numeric-ids --delete --stats --backup --backup-dir=/pfad/zum/dir/old/`date +%Y.%m.%d` -aAXhvcPe 'ssh -p 22 -i /pfad/zum/key name@server:/ /ziel/pfad
<|subz3r0|> normal sollte das -a die ganzen berechtigungen mitgeben. rwx, user. group, ....
<|subz3r0|> Erbsensuppe: warum sollte man das tun wollen? Also line in der onboard über den output einer anderen karte?
<k1l> |subz3r0|: stimmen uid überein?
<k1l> aalso auf beiden Systemen?
<|subz3r0|> k1l: nein
<Erbsensuppe> ich benutze jetzt einen pc (router 24/7) und will gerne den sound meines gaming-pcs durchloopen
<|subz3r0|> sind völlig andere user
<|subz3r0|> ahh
<|subz3r0|> wart mal
<|subz3r0|> mir dämmerts
<k1l> user3 ist evtl nicht der gewünschte user auf dem neuen system
<ppq> Erbsensuppe, https://askubuntu.com/questions/403416/how-to-listen-live-sounds-from-input-from-external-sound-card
<le_bot> Title: pulseaudio - How to listen live sounds from input from external sound card? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<|subz3r0|> ne
<ppq> Erbsensuppe, nicht ganz dein use case, sollte aber leicht zu adaptieren sein
<|subz3r0|> also die mainuser ja, haben 1000
<|subz3r0|> aber nutze ja den backupuser der rsync berechtigungen mit sudo hat
<|subz3r0|> auf dem zielsystem hat der user der das script ausführt auch die 1000
<Erbsensuppe> jo vielen dank ppq , sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus; wegen dem Umschalten schau ich mich selbst nochmal ein bisschen um
<|subz3r0|> hab gerade mal von ner anderen destination geschaut. also andere disk. da passen die rechte
<ppq> Erbsensuppe, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, reicht es das loopback-modul zu laden, dann kannst du alles weitere in den "klangeinstellungen"/"tonmischer" (je anch desktopumgebung) per GUI einstellen
<|subz3r0|> kann es sein, dass ich mir die rechte zerschossen habe von der disk? also das er automatisch alle neuen files mit meinem eigenen user:group anlegt?
<|subz3r0|> meine hatte da mal rumgefummelt, dass meine freundin nicht auf alle meine dateien zugreifen kann ;)
<|subz3r0|> jmd. ne idee?
<Erbsensuppe> okay kann ich auch nochmal versuchen, danke für die idee
<Erbsensuppe> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann ich die beiden outputs mit module-combine-sink auch zusammenschalten, das sollte das problem hoffentlich auch lösen; dann müsste ich auch nicht mehr hin- und herschalten
<ppq> pulseaudio ist ziemlich mächtig was routing angeht, joa
<Erbsensuppe> hat gut geklappt falls es irgendwen noch interessiert, erst ein combined sink erstellt; diesen als default bestimmt und daran dann ein loopback-modul angeknüpft
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-31
<user03> guten morgen, wie kann ich ein file von host in ein lxc container kopieren?
<Frickelpit> user03: LXC oder LXD?
<user03> lxc
<Frickelpit> sofern es da kein direkten Befehl für gibt (LXD kennt lxc file), kannst du es auch in /var/lib/lxc schieben, dort liegen die Container.
<dreamon__> Spiele im Browser(Firefox) Videos ab. Im Vollbild verschwindet der ganze Menubar,Lesezeichenbar... kram. Finde aber keine Weg wie ich das bei verkleinertem Fenster hinbekomme. Vielleicht kennt jemand einen Trick?
<dadrc> LAT ist nicht mehr in 18.04, gibt's da irgendeine brauchbare Alternative?
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-01
<Tim__> Hallihallo
<Tim__> zur Zeit versuche ich mit Ubuntu einen Drucker zu installieren.
<Tim__> Diese Woche war ich bei Saturn.
<ppq> oha
<Tim__> Angeblich soll der Samsungdrucker mit der Funktion "NFC" mit dem Bluetooth von Ubuntu kompatibel sein. Kann das irgendjemand hier bestätigen?
<ppq> NFC und bluetooth sind zwei verschiedene dinge
<ppq> welcher drucker ist das genau?
<Tim___> Hallihallo
<Tim___> zur Zeit versuche ich, einen Drucker zu installieren.
<deem> Tim___: Das wissen wir schon
<deem> Du wurdest gefragt was für ein Drucker das genau ist
<Tim___> Ich war bei Saturn. Angeblich soll der Samsungdrucker mit der Funktion "NFC" mit Ubuntus Bluetooth kompatibel sein.
<Tim___> Weiß ich nicht genau. Der kostet 220 Euro.
<Tim___> Ich suche irgendeinen Drucker.
<deem> Tim___: Dann nimm einen von hier: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<le_bot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Tim___> Da ich keine Pakete installieren kann, scheint mir Bluetooth eine gute Möglichkeit zu sein.
<deem> Mit HP hab ich generell immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht und prinzipiell sind fast alle NEtzwerkdrucker kompatibel
<deem> Wieso kannst du keine Pakete installieren?
<Tim___> ist doch egal
<deem> Naja, je nach Drucker wird das dann schwierig so ohne Pakete
<Tim___> aber Bluetooth kann mein Ubuntulaptop jedenfalls.
<ppq> [10:29:16] <ppq> NFC und bluetooth sind zwei verschiedene dinge
<deem> Auch, wenn der Drucker Bluetooth kann (auch was ppq sagt), kann es trotzdem sein, dass du Treiber für den Drucker installieren musst
<deem> (Das erste Komma muss da weg)
<ppq> kann, muss aber nicht :)
<deem> ppq: Stimmt, aber man weiß ja nie
<Tim___> ja vielen Dank für eure Auskunft!
<Ammax> Hallo, ich habe die 17.10 und will auf 18.04 upgraden. Mache: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Ammax> Es kommt: Aktualisierungen auf die Entwicklerversion sind nur von der jüngsten unterstützten Version aus möglich.
<Ammax> Ich verstehe das nicht, die Version sollte doch verfügbar sein oder?
<ghostcube> machst du das mal ohne ein -d
<Ammax> Habe ich davor versucht, es kommt: Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesuchtKeine neue Version gefunden.
<ghostcube> du hast dein system vorher geuipdatet?
<ghostcube> komplett?
<Ammax> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht ganz, meinst du ich hatte auf 17.10 geupdated?
<ghostcube> nein ob du dein 17.10 geupdatet hast
<Ammax> Ich denke schon, ich davor sudo apt update, sudo apt upgrade, sudo apt dist-upgrade und sudo apt autoremove gemacht
<Ammax> Ich muss jetzt ersteinmal essen bb
<ghostcube> wenn du damit fertig bist prüfst du mal was in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades    bei Prompt=   steht
<tomreyn> "sudo do-release-upgrade -c" könnte helfen
<tomreyn> bzw. auch ohne sudo
<ghostcube> macht ja aber auch nur den check
<ghostcube> wenn der prompt falsch ist kommt da auch nix bei rum
<tomreyn> ja das stimmt. den prompt-wert kann man allerdings auch über's gui anpassen, für viele mausschubser ggf. einfacher.
<Ammax> bin wieder da
<Ammax> Prompt=lts
<Ammax> Keine neue Version gefunden.
<ghostcube> der Prompt muss auf normal
<ghostcube> wenn du von 17.10 auf 18.04 magst
<ghostcube> sonst musst du warten bis 18.04.1 raus is
<linluk> hi, mir ist aufgefallen, dass wenn ich mich nach sleep oder lock wieder einloggen will das beim ersten mal immer fehlschlägt. nach neustart nicht. ich hab ubuntu18.04 auf einem lenovo e135. hat jemand von euch auch sowas beobachtet?
<DaVu> einfach beim ersten Mal das Passwort richtig eingeben? ;)
<linluk> haha, das dachte ich anfangs natürlich auch,... aber das ists nicht ;-)
<linluk> deshalb kann ich auch nicht mehr genau sagen, seit wann das so ist, weil ich eben immer dachte ich hab zu schlampig getippt.
<Ammax> Es geht jetzt, danke
<Ammax> Aber ich verstehe etwas noch nicht, die 18.04 ist doch lts oder nicht?
<DaVu> Ammax: versuchst du von 17.10 auf 18.04 ein Update via Konsole zu machen?
<ghostcube> die LTS versionen sind erst mit dem 1. nachrelease stand updatefähig
<DaVu> Das hier, sagt was anderes: Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release. Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July. There are no offline upgrade options for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. "
<DaVu> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<le_bot> Title: How To Upgrade To Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<ghostcube> DaVu: ja nur er hatte halt nen lts prompt
<ghostcube> von daher wird das nicht gehen
<DaVu> ah
<ghostcube> ^^
<DaVu> dann ist es korrekt. Ich dachte er wäre auf 17.10
<Ammax> Ja, jetzt geht es.
<ghostcube> ja isser auch
<ghostcube> wohl von 16.04 gekommen
<Ammax> Nein, ich habe es glaube manuel auf LTS gestellt
<ghostcube> oder so
<ghostcube> ^^
<Ammax> Tschüß
<ghostcube> ich glaub ja der kommt wieder
<ghostcube> ^^
<DaVu> hehe
<user03> hallo, wie kann ich die datei kopieren? lxc-usernsexec cp /home/user1/config $HOME/.local/share/lxc/vm12/ cp: cannot create regular file '/home/user1/.local/share/lxc/vm12/config': Permission denie
<Frickelpit> Permission denied ist doch eindeutig
<grobi> hallo,  mein Versuch mit soundconverter von flac zu opus zu convertieren schlug fehl... : gstreamer error when creating pipeline
<grobi> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad  ist aber installiert unter stretch. kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<k1l> bei stretch am besten #debian.de fragen
<grobi> ok sorry ich probiers mal
<grobi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/827762/soundconverter-encoding-to-opus-format-fails
<le_bot> Title: 16.04 - soundconverter encoding to Opus format fails - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<grobi> le_bot danke habs schon gefunden ;)
<grobi> hat auch super funktioniert
<unix_> e
<besi> hey leute wie lade ich im Youtubedl im Aac Formate und noch die beste qualität
<besi> wie ist der befehl
<unix_> besi, youtubedl httsp://youtubevideo
<unix_> *ps
<vlt> youtube-dl?
<unix_> ja genau
<unix_> youtube-dl und url
<besi> ja aber er ladet das ganze video Runter ich will nur die Audio halt in AAC Format und in das Beste ??
<unix_> ah so
<unix_> http://convert2mp3.net/en/
<le_bot> Title: convert2mp3.net - Online Video converter - Convert Youtube, Dailymotion, Vevo, Clipfish and MyVideo videos online to MP3, MP4 and more formats (at convert2mp3.net)
<unix_> oder: http://youtubemp3.to/
<le_bot> Title: Youtube to MP3 & MP4 Online Converter (at youtubemp3.to)
<grobi> hallo, kann man die cpu-last durch soundconverter vermindern?
<Fussel> bei was?
<grobi> ich convertiere von flac nach opus 
<grobi> von einer externen
<grobi> HD
<Fussel> gibt ja auch sounkarten, wenn dann machen die das evtl.
<grobi> ?
<Fussel> sound
<Fussel> du willst das convertieren ja auslagern?
<grobi> was meinst du mit auslagern?
<Fussel> von der cpu wech
<grobi> geht das denn?
<Fussel> in begrenztem falle ja
<grobi> ich dachte darum kümmert sich sounconverter automatisch?
<Fussel> da fehlt es mir an wissen, wie weit so n converter ist
<Fussel> also so von der technik her
<grobi> mir allerdings auch :-)
<k1l> Fussel: es geht um das programm auf debian :)
<grobi> ist das wirklich ein Unterschied?
<k1l> grobi: auch wenn ubuntu grob auf debian basiert werden die debian pakete teils noch verändert oder andere andere versionen genutzt. zumindest sind viele standardeinstellungen anders. deswegen fragst du am besten die debian jungs und gibst genau die version an, die du nutzt.
<Fussel> danke k1l :)
<k1l> manchmal kommen mit neuen versionen neue features hinzu (oder werden wie bei gnome entfernt :/ )
<grobi> du meinst die version vom soundconverter?
<grobi> aha
<k1l> grobi: oder dem ganzen media kram, den du ja auch nutzt
<grobi> ok. verschiedene Versionen als, hääte ich nicht gedacht...
<k1l> du hast dir doch was dabei gedacht, dass du debian installiert hast und nicht ubuntu :)  
<k1l> aber frag doch einfach den debian support.
<unix_> community/soundconverter 3.0.0-1
<unix_> muhaha
<unix_> aber das it arch linux
<Fussel> noch schlimmer :þ
<unix_> genau :D
<unix_> das it nur in hobby laptop
<unix_> s
<grobi> hehe 
<unix_> ich arbeite mit Scientific Linux
<unix_> HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 3.10.0-862.3.2.el7.x86_64 x86_64 ** Distro: Scientific Linux release 7.5 (Nitrogen) ** CPU: 4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 640 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 15,5GiB, 85,8% free ** Disk: Total: 55,8GiB, 51,3% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GF104 [GeForce GTX 460] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia **
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-03
<DaVu> guten Abend. Ich wage mich gerade an 18.04. Gnome. Unter 16.04 und dem unity-tweak-tool konnte ich entsprechende Einstellungen vornehmen, dass man die Fenster vierteln konnte (rechte obere Ecke anheften, rechte untere, linke untere etc.)
<DaVu> Ich habe hier nun das gnome-tweak-tool installiert, kann aber diese Einstellungen nicht finden. Gibt es eine Alternative oder geht das unter Gnome gar nicht?
<RedNifre> Guten Abend!
<RedNifre> Ich habe vor einer Woche Ubuntu 18.04 frisch installiert, heute habe ich das erste mal rebootet und jetzt kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden.
<RedNifre> Nach dem Anmelden sehe ich nur einen dunkellila Bildschirm plus Mauszeiger. Oben rechts sind noch unsichtbar die Buttons des Anmeldebildschirms, also klappt der Login anscheinend gar nicht.
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich das beheben oder zumindest mal analysieren?
<RedNifre> Auf dem Login-Bildschirm hat man ja relativ wenige Moeglichkeiten...
<RedNifre> Konnte man nicht mal mit CTRL+ALT+F1 in ein Terminal wechseln? Ich wuerde gerne error logs suchen gehen.
<RedNifre> (Ich befuerchte dass das mal wieder mein jaehrliches Nonsense-Problem ist, das erst nach mehreren Stunden geloest ist und mich im Leben nicht weiter bringt)
<tomreyn> RedNifre: das klingt als ob du (vielleicht) irgendwas an den grafikeinstellungen deines accounts vermurkst hast.
<nils_2> im schlimmsten fall von stick oder cd booten
<tomreyn> genau, geh mal auf ne textkonsole und meld dich da an, dann erstell mal nen neuen user account und log dich dann als der ein
<tomreyn> ...über den grafischen desktop. wenn das klappt weißt du schon mal dass es an deinem account liegt. wenn nicht, weißt du dass es ein systemweites problem gibt.
<RedNifre> Von Stick booten geht, ich hatte gerade Ubuntu von dem Stick gebootet, von dem ich es auch installiert habe.
<RedNifre> Wie kann ich denn etwas an der Grafik vermurkst haben? Hrrrm...
<RedNifre> Wie komme ich denn in die Textkonsole?
<tomreyn> logs für deinen account sind in /home/USERNAME/.xsession-errors, für systemweite dinge in /var/log/Xorg.*.log* und in der ausgabe des befehls 'dmesg -T'
<tomreyn> textkonsole ist ctrl-alt-fX wobei X in {1..12} ist.
<RedNifre> Funktioniert leider nicht (Bei Ubuntu 16.04 ging es aber)
<tomreyn> das macht aber nur sinn wenn du aus dem normalen system gebootet hast
<RedNifre> Ich bin jetzt wieder beim normalen Anmeldebildschirm (Stick ist rausgezogen)
<RedNifre> oh, F5 geht
<RedNifre> (F1 seltsamerweise nicht)
<RedNifre> Bin in meinem Account. Kann ich das Tastaturlayout irgendwie aendern?
<tomreyn> loadkeys de
<DaVu> oder wenn du an dem vermeintlichen Anmeldebildschirm bist mit STRG+ALT+F2 und über die textkonsole anmelden
<DaVu> oh, der chat hat nicht gescrollt. Sorry :D
<tomreyn> um nen neuen user "test" anzulegen: sudo adduser --gecos '' test
<k1l> oder mit gastaccount probieren
<RedNifre> In meinem home ist schon mal kein .xsession-errors
<RedNifre> dmesg -T hat recht viel output.
<tomreyn> oh, das ist ja informativ!
 * tomreyn spaßt
<k1l> gibts doch bei wayland nicht mehr, oder?
<RedNifre> /var/log/Xorg* habe ich ebenfalls nicht
<RedNifre> ...nun gut, dann lese ich mal den dmesg output...
<tomreyn> sagte er wayland?
<k1l> guck ins syslog
<RedNifre> Okay, im dmesg -T output verstehe ich nichts. Wo kann ich denn "ins syslog" gucken?
<RedNifre> ah
<RedNifre> habs
<tomreyn>  /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> aber da wirst du dann auch nicht viel mehr verstehen vermutlich
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tomreyn> ^ kannst es ja mal auf ein pastebin schieben
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<le_bot> Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben  pastebinit` direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<RedNifre> Es auf ein pastebin zu schieben wird ohne GUI recht abenteuerlich... lynx?
<RedNifre> ah!
<k1l> cat /pfad/zu/datei |nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> die Xorg.*.log liegen bei 18.04 unter ~/.local/share/xorg/
<tomreyn> die kannst du mal noch angucken / posten
<tomreyn> zumindest das von dem boot der fehlschlug
<RedNifre> Da erkenne ich auch nichts relevantes.
<RedNifre> Hier ist aber mal mein syslog: http://termbin.com/l21b
<RedNifre> Bisher habe ich eigentlich nur Haskell und ein paar Webbrowser installiert (Ich habe die minimale Ubuntu installation gewaehlt, statt der "typischen"). Das letzte was ich gemacht hatte war die "fish" shell zu installieren, damit sie aktiv wird hatte ich mich ausgeloggt und komme jetzt nicht mehr herein. Die Fish shell scheint aber zu laufen, ich benutze sie ja gerade im Terminal.
<tomreyn> RedNifre: wieviel uhr ist das grade bei dir? das log was du eben gepostet hast geht von 00:ß9 uhr bis 12:24 uhr
<tomreyn> * 00:09
<RedNifre> hm, vielleicht wurde es beim Hochladen abgeschnitten?
<RedNifre> Hier ist 21:44
<tomreyn> wäre möglich. oder das log ist nicht das aktuellste
<k1l> wenn das 3 wochen ohne reboot ins log schreibt, ist das was lang, jo
<tomreyn> jedenfalls sind da sehr viele gnome-shell traces drin, ich nehme an die gehören da nicht rein.
<k1l> vor allem, wenn der dauernd stack traces von der gnome shell ins log schreibt
<RedNifre> kann ich irgendwie das letzte kilobyte der syslog-datei an termbin.com schicken?
<RedNifre> (also, einfacher als eine kopie vom syslog in vim zurechtzuschneiden)
<k1l> kannst anstatt cat nen tail -n 1000 probieren vor der pipe
<tomreyn> also : (ggf. sudo) tail -n 1000 /pfad/zu/logdatei | pastebinit
<tomreyn> oder : (ggf. sudo) tail -n 1000 /pfad/zu/logdatei | nc termbin.com 9999
<RedNifre> Okay, jetzt geht es bis zum Ende, aber es ist vielleicht doch noch zu kurz: http://termbin.com/1nhm
<RedNifre> Ich probiere nochmal mich grafisch einzuloggen, dann habe ich einen exakten Zeitpunkt...
<RedNifre> na toll
<RedNifre> jetzt bin ich drin, allerdings ist der launcher links resettet
<RedNifre> liegt das daran, dass ich parallel noch im textmodus eingeloggt bin, oder ist der launcher einfach so ... seltsam?
<RedNifre> daten und programme sind immerhin noch da
<RedNifre> so ein bloedsinn
<RedNifre> okay, habe mich nochmal ausgeloggt, jetzt kann ich mich wieder nicht einloggen
<k1l> Jun  3 21:24:24 michael-thinkpad gnome-session[1262]: gnome-session-binary[1262]: WARNING: App 'spice-vdagent.desktop' exited with code 1
<k1l> das könnte ein problem sein.
<RedNifre> ah, wenn ich vom fehlgeschlagenen login zum terminal wechsle und wieder zurueck ist der login-screen wieder da
<RedNifre> k1l inwiefern?
<k1l> hast du da was mit gemacht?
<RedNifre> ich weiss nicht was das ist. 
<RedNifre> hier ist nochmal ein aktuelles syslog, ab 51 kommt der erfolgreiche seltsame login und ab 54 der aktuelle kaputte: http://termbin.com/sfsg
<RedNifre> Tatsaechlich habe ich erstaunlich wenig gemacht, weil ich mir fuer den neuen Ubuntu 18.04 LTS clean install extra vorgenommen hatte, es NICHT kaputt zu konfigurieren :(
<k1l> spice-vdaget scheint so remote kram von gnome zu sein
<RedNifre> So, jetzt bin ich wieder eingeloggt mit fast leerem launcher.
<RedNifre> remote im sinne von nicht determinischen network calls?
<k1l> remote im sinne von qemu oder kvm oder so VM zeug
<RedNifre> Vielleicht sollte ich einfach Landwirt werden.
<k1l> im terminal mal gucken obs updates gibt?
<tomreyn> das spice-protokoll ist ein ersatz für vnc, wird z.v. beii kvm verwendet um zugriff auf die grafische konsole einer VM zu ermöglichen
<k1l> und in deinem users home gehört alles dir? wenn du mit "ls -al" nachguckst?
<RedNifre> Ah, es gibt ein update (bin gerade grafisch eingeloggt), gleich mal installieren...
<RedNifre> ja, gehoert alles mir
<tomreyn> du hast da ein etwas veraltetes bios (ECP 1.06), aktuiell ist 1.09 https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/laptops-and-netbooks/thinkpad-x-series-laptops/thinkpad-x1-carbon-20bs-20bt/downloads/ds101975
<le_bot> Title: Products :: laptops and netbooks :: thinkpad x series laptops :: thinkpad x1 carbon 20bs 20bt :: downloads :: ds101975 contentdetail (at pcsupport.lenovo.com)
<RedNifre> okay, werde ich aktualisieren.
<RedNifre> welche probleme kann denn ein veraltetes bios machen?
<RedNifre> k1l meintest du "sudo apt update" oder noch mehr?
<k1l> und danach sudo apt full-upgrade um die updates auch einzuspielen
<RedNifre> okay, ein paar unbenoetigte pakete wurden entfernt
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade noch zwei mal versucht, mich anzumelden. das erste mal ging es, jetzt beim zweiten mal ist wieder alles dunkel.
<RedNifre> jetzt beim dritten mal geht es wieder.
<RedNifre> alles sehr nondeterministisch
<RedNifre> Aus dem Stand-By zurueckzukommen scheint aber zu funktionieren. Da ich meinen Rechner eh nicht so oft reboote belasse ich es wohl erst mal dabei.
<RedNifre> ...oder wirkt das auf euch wie ein Problem, dass man unbedingt loesen sollte, um weitere Probleme zu verhindern?
<k1l> ich weiß nicht was da genau das problem auslöst. solange du aber reinkommst geht es ja erstmal
<RedNifre> Alles klar, dann hoffe ich mal dass es nicht weiter verrottet und sage euch allen vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe und eine gute Nacht :)
<tomreyn> RedNifre: neues bios bringt z.b. auch ein neues grafikbios, du hast ja intelgrafik da.
<tomreyn> und meltdown + spectre gegenmaßńahmen wären ja auch nicht schlecht
<tomreyn> die hast du zwar auch schon in software, aber die kombination ist eigentlich wünschenswert.
<tomreyn> ich würde aber nicht zwingend behaupten wollen dass das was mit deinem aktuellen problem zu tun hat. eher nicht. guck ggf. auch nochmal durch die zuletzt entfernten pakete, die liste findest du in /var/log/apt/term.log*
<tomreyn> äh mit den biosversionen lag ich falsch, deins ist noch viel älter. du hast die version 1.06(N14ET28W), aktuell ist 1.25(N14ET47W)
<tomreyn> RedNifre: eine sache noch: du scheinst da wpa1 statt wpa2 zu verwenden wenn ich das im log richtig interpretiert hab. wpa1 ist unsicher, nutze wpa2. deine fritzbox sollt ebeides unterstützen.
<RedNifre> danke, ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das bios ohne windows updaten kann. Die Fritzbox ist eigentlich auf wpa2 eingestellt.
<tomreyn> bios updaten ohne windows geht über das iso-image was lenovo bereit stellt
<unix> oder from bios.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-27
<raver> Kann das sein das der #ubuntu channel sehr strenge Regeln hat?
<raver> Hatte n server Ausfall und nun bin ich wahrscheinlich gebannt, kann den Raum nicht mehr betreten... 
<ppq> raver, da fragst du am besten mal in #ubuntu-ops nach
<tomreyn> #ubuntu erlaubt derzeit nur registrierte user
<raver> ppq: danke das mach ich 🙂
<raver> Hmm bis vor 3 Tagen ging das noch
<stevieh> irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass bei mir nach dem Update auf 19.04 irgendwas im Videobereich broken ist, den Wecamstream vom Ocotopi kann ich mehr oder minder gar nicht mehr schauen, ruckelt wie sau... der Bildschirm geht manchmal aus....
<stevieh> was sollte man da denn prüfen?
<Robert_Zenz> stevieh, Grafiktreiber wuerde ich anfangen.
<stevieh> ich seh nirgendwo fehlermeldungen...
<stevieh> ist X... aber k.a. wo das hinloggt.
<stevieh> [drm:intel_pipe_update_end [i915]] *ERROR* Atomic update failure on pipe A
<stevieh> ah, das könnte was sein.
<nicole> Mh
<nicole> Wenn man einen Film schauen moechte den es auf iTunes, Amazon, GPlay und Vimeo gibt aber 'weltweit außer Deutschland'. Wie kann ich denn also kaufen, leihen, mieten wie auch immer...
<nicole> das doch voll doof
<stevieh> musstu VPN nehmen, das ins Ausland führt.
<nicole> Okay und dann kann ich den einfach mieten?
<stevieh> na, dann musst du evtl. auch noch einen Account in dem Land eröffnen wo dein VPN hinführt, aber das könnte evtl. auch mit nem deutschen Account gehen.
<ThreeM> atomic update failure xD
<stevieh> ThreeM: immer schön ontopic bleiben. offtopic ist drüben :-D
<nicole> oh!
<ThreeM> stevieh, sorry, das klang so witzig die fehlermeldung
<stevieh> :-D isses ja auch. Vor allem, weil so Geschichten alternierend jedes zweite bis dritte Obonto Release kommen.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-28
<iTs_> moin! kann mir jmd bzgl filesys recovery / carfing helfen ? hab ausversehen mein komplettes home dir gelöscht und weiß das meien daten noch iwo, aber halt unlinked rumliegen.. kann mir jmd helfen bzw weiß jmd wie man an die daten wieder rankommt? ich probiers grade mit Scalpel aber iwie überläuft das meinen Datenspeicher und naja bin etwas verzweifelt das ist schon sehr sehr ärgerlich.... danke.
<iTs_> kann man das hier überhaupt lesen?
<iTs_> echo test
<Frank> g4ten abend
<Frank> vers4che sch6n se5t 2 St4nden das ne4e ubuntu zu installieren, aber geht nicht, weil es nicht schafft   
<Frank> im prinzip hangt es sich auf
<Frank> man sieht nur bunte pixel, es startet neu und schliesslich ist der screen komplett weis
<Frank> weiss wer ne gute idee 
<Rochvellon> vllt. mal tagsüber probieren, dann dürfte sich eher jemand finden, der helfen kann :)
<Frank> du kannst nicht ?
<Frank> g4ten abend , vers4che sch6n se5t 2 St4nden das ne4e ubuntu zu installieren, aber geht nicht, weil es nicht schafft , im prinzip hangt es sich auf , man sieht nur bunte pixel, es startet neu und schliesslich ist der screen komplett weis  ,  wer hat evtl eine gute idee 
<stevieh> boah, in dem gnome vom obonto 19.04 geht echt kein drag & drop von Dateien auf den Desktop mehr... willkommen im Jahr 2019
<Fuchs> lol gnome
<Rochvellon> weia
<tomreyn> bug 1813441
<tomreyn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bug/1813441
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1813441 “Can no longer drag and drop files from desktop int...” : Bugs : gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<uebgielle> Hello. I have Lubuntu 18.04 (all updates done). This site [www.betterthanchess.com] does not work. "it requires an up-to.date browser supporting WebGL"
<tomreyn> uebgielle: did you mean to ask in #ubuntu? -de in #ubuntu-de stands for 'deutsch' (as in 'German' language)
<k1l> uebgielle: welchen browser nutzt du denn?
<uebgielle> sorry
<nils_2> browser name?
<nils_2> browser version?
<uebgielle> nils_2: sorry, still here?
<nils_2> yes
<uebgielle> Firefox 67
<uebgielle> I was told the only solution is to upgrade Lubuntu
<uebgielle> Or change browser
<nils_2> works for me with ff 67
<uebgielle> How did you do it?
<uebgielle> What does this mean? -> Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to uebgielle) from nils_2
<nils_2> i simply started the browser and opened the site
<uebgielle> Doesn't work for me
<uebgielle> Sorry to rush, but i have to go. Please tell me if you have any quick idea why
<uebgielle> I will check the log later
<uebgielle> Thanks
<tomreyn> webgl wird da deaktiviert gewesen sein. aber für englischsprachigen support gibt's ja #ubuntu
<k1l> warum auch immer ein englisch sprechender italiener hier landet, aber mit dem firefox sollte es tun. ich tippe auf blockende addons
<tomreyn> ich tippe ersiees hat -de als -desktop misinterpretiert.
<raver> weiß jemand wie ich mein nickname hier registrieren kann?
<raver> nickserv register gibt mir:
<raver> message: Spitzname nicht gefunden
<k1l> /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<raver> in #ubuntu-unregged richtig?
<k1l> nein, einfach irgendwo. aber am besten im server-tab weil bei tippfehlern das passwort sonst evtl wo zu sehen ist.
<raver> message: Spitzname nicht gefunden
<raver> server tab? ich benutze gajim...
<raver> /msg NickServ help register
<raver> message: Spitzname nicht gefunden
<raver> was mach ich falsch?
<k1l> wo gibst du die zeile ein?
<raver> hier
<raver> also in diesem channel
<raver> mit gajim
<k1l> bist du direkt verbunden zu freenode?
<raver> über biboumi als bridge zu ejabberd xmpp
<k1l> da wird das problem liegen
<raver> ja ich schau mal in der doku zu biboumi ob ich was zu irc "anmeldung" finde
<k1l> weil /msg ist ein total simpler irc befehl und er findet den "user" NickServ nicht
<raver> ich hab hier einen "ChanServ" in der liste als Moderator...
<k1l> das ist der channel-service. nickserv ist der nick service
<raver> sollte auch n moderator sein oder?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> nochmal, deine bridge ist das problem
<raver> hab ihn hier im channel aber auch nicht in der liste
<raver> jo denk ich auc
<raver> werd mal in den docs forschen
<k1l> kannst ja mal mit hexchat joinen und sehen wie gut das orginal irc geht
<raver> dank dir
<raver> gute idee
<raver> habs hinbekommen, hier: https://doc.biboumi.louiz.org/user.html#configure stehts
<le_bot> Title: End-user documentation — biboumi 8.3 documentation (at doc.biboumi.louiz.org)
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-29
<marshmello> Ich habe mir einen hp scanjet 8290 in der bucht gekauft. Leider rattert er beim Einschalten bloss. Und dann erscheint "Error 05".
<marshmello> Beim Repair Café (Nerd-Hilfe) hat er das nicht gemacht.
<marshmello> Liegt's an Ubuntu / Sane?
<marshmello> Ich habe ihn allerdings momentan nicht am PC angesteckt und er macht das dennoch.
<sdx23> klingt nicht nach einem Ubuntu Problem. https://support.hp.com/sk-en/document/c00022537
<le_bot> Title: HP Scanjet 8200 Series - Troubleshooting the HP Scanjet 8200 Series | HP® Customer Support (at support.hp.com)
<marshmello> sdx23, komisch, das er das ohne verbindung zum pc macht.
<marshmello> simplescan hat ihn einmal als hp scanjet 8200 erkannt.
<j0k> wenn selbst der Selbsttest komische Geräusche macht wird es wohl eher ein Hardwareproblem sein
<Loetmichel> marshmello: error 05 ist hardware
<Loetmichel> der kann die scanzeile nicht positionieren, findet die lichtschranke nicht
<Loetmichel> wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<Loetmichel> reparieren, dann wird der auch erkannt
<Loetmichel> vorsicht beim aufmachen, die dinger sind empfindlich was die justage der diversen lichtschranken angeht
<Loetmichel> wenn die danebensitzen wirds arbeit
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-30
<andihafner> Hallo allerseits... Anscheinend ist das SSL-Zertifikat von ubuntuusers.de ab- bzw. dessen Erneuerung schief gelaufen...
<j0k> andihafner: vielleicht wissen die in #ubuntuusers mehr
<andihafner> @j0k: Danke, kam mir gleich so vor, dass ich hier falsch bin...
<koelner> andihafner: Geht wieder.
<andihafner> Danke. Tröstlich zu sehen, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, bei dem die Zertifikats-Erneuerung via cronjob nicht immer funzt
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-31
<yuma-> hallo zusammen. ich hab folgendes problem: ich kann beim booten nicht das passwort für die entschlüsselung der festplatte eingeben, da die tastatur wohl das englische layout hat.
<yuma-> und auch beim eingeben der zeichen über englische tastatur komm ich nicht rein. wie kann ich die belegung ändern?
<j0k> yuma-: Na dann musst Du das halt für dieses Layout "falsch" eingeben
<yuma-> wie mache ich das?
<j0k> in dem Du Dir raussuchst wo sich die fürs asswort verwendeten Zeichen auf einer deutschen Tastatur (bei US Layout) verstecken ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tastaturbelegung
<le_bot> Title: Tastaturbelegung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<j0k> und in Zukunft bei der Passwortvergabe auf z und y und spezielle Sonderzeichen besser verzichten
<yuma-> das hab ich ja gemacht, es kommt trotzdem die meldung: Net:registre#ered protocol family 38 , no key available with this passphrase
<bumb> hi.
<bumb> ist es möglich, einen drucker, für den es unter linux keine treiber gibt, mit wine zum laufen zu bringen?
<leszek> bumb: es gibt im Grunde für alle Drucker einen Treiber. Und nein Wine macht keine Treiber emulation möglich
<bumb> für diesen drucker gibt es leider keinen linux-treiber. ich war schon mehrfach hier deswegen.
<bumb> wieso macht wine keine treiber emulation möglich?
<stevieh> vielleicht könnte man das auch unter wine als druckerspooler zum laufen bringen, aber man kann sich das Leben auch künstlich schwer machen. Einfach verkaufen und anderen kaufen.
<bumb> der drucker ist schon über 15 jahre alt. glaub nicht, dass ich den verkauft kriege
<stevieh> ach, das schaffst du
<k1l_> immer noch der lexmark x1160?
<k1l_> 2008 konnte man damit drucken https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/drucker-scanner-lexmark-x1160-laeuft-nicht-fe/#post-1419306
<le_bot> Title: Drucker/Scanner Lexmark x1160 läuft nicht - fehlercode: 1034 › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumb> ja, es geht um den lexmark x1160, genau
<bumb> wo finde ich cupsd.conf und wie setze ich "group" auf "lp"?
<k1l_> was klappt denn wo nicht?
<k1l_> also generell beim drucken?
<bumb> wie meinst du das?
<bumb> der drucker wird nicht erkannt, darum geht es
<k1l_> ja was hast du bisher probiert? wo kommst du nicht weiter? welche fehlermeldung?
<k1l_> wenn du ein "ich stecke es an und es geht sofort alles" willst, dann musst du auch die hardware nutzen, wo die hersteller oder freiwillige den support erarbeitet haben.
<k1l_> !lexmark_drucker
<le_bot> Informationen zu Lexmark_Drucker finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lexmark_Drucker
<bumb> ich weiß nicht mehr, was die fehlermeldung war. ich müsste das alles erst wieder neu probieren
<bumb> aber das haben wir eigentlich schon längst hinter uns. ich war doch deswegen schon mehrfach hier und mir wurde gesagt, dass ich es lassen soll
<j0k> aber?
<j0k> bumb: Wenn dieses Model 2008 schon mal ging wie k1l_ schrieb könnte Dich diese Anleitung ja vielleicht weiterbringen. Wenn nicht; ohne Fehlermeldungen kann hier jeder nur Orakeln. Willst Du was plug&play mäßiges mach große Bögen um Lexmark
<bumb> ich habe jetzt nun mal diesen drucker und mit windows war plug&play auch null problem
<j0k> <Nachtret> Dann bleib halt bei Windows wenn das so viel toller ist </rant>
<j0k> [  ] ich habe verstanden was open und was closed source ist
<nils_2> böse j0k, böse :-D 
<j0k> ja sorry - aber wahr
<nsodsi> Moin zusammen, ich hatte auf Strato nen Vserver mit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit + Plesk Onyx. Ich habe keinen zugriff mehr auf Plesk. (Fehler Lock Manager error: '[LockManagerException] Can't open or create shared memory by shm.name: "/run/lock/lmlib/SharedLockManagerStorage0.2.3"; shm.start_size: "8388608"; error "No such file or directory"'.) sowie keinen zugriff mehr per SSH. Dieses konnte ich teilweise wieder hinbekommen mit 
<nsodsi> dieser Anleitung: (https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115000224773-Plesk-is-not-accessible-Can-t-open-or-create-shared-memory-by-shm-name). Nun habe ich wieder Zugriff per SSH bekomm dafür bei Domainaufruf nun 502 angezeigt. Beim Befehl plesk repair all -n zeigt er mir noch ( The NS configuration file '/var/named/run-root/etc/named.conf' is
<nsodsi>   absent ) und mit plesk repair dns -y bekomme ich (  The NS configuration file '/var/named/run-root/etc/named.conf' is
<le_bot> Title: Plesk is not accessible: Can't open or create shared memory by shm.name – Plesk Help Center (at support.plesk.com)
<nsodsi>   absent ............................................................ [ERROR]
<nsodsi>     Restoring the DNS configuration file
<nsodsi> ) hat jemand ne idee was zu tun ist? :D
<nsodsi> das war wohl zu viel..
<nsodsi>  [FAILED] 
<nsodsi> - filemng failed: filemng: Error occurred during /bin/cp command.) hat jemand ne idee was zu tun ist? :D
<nils_2> am besten nutzt du einen pastebin service
<k1l_> wenn cp fehlschlägt wprde ich zuerst mal nach den datei/ordner rechten gucken
<nsodsi> dieses hab ich auch schon gemacht: https://support.plesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001681374-Plesk-upgrade-update-fails-Error-occurred-during-bin-cp-command aber das war scheinbar nciht der richtige
<le_bot> Title: Plesk upgrade/update fails: Error occurred during /bin/cp command – Plesk Help Center (at support.plesk.com)
<nsodsi> den kompletten ordner /var/named gibt es irgendwie nicht wo er versucht die datei zu finden
<nsodsi> oder welche datei/ordner rechte meinst du @k1l_
<k1l_> nsodsi: schau in die logs was da genau das problem ist. such die exakte fehlermeldung raus. 
<nsodsi> ich hoffe ich lese gerade die richtigen (/var/log/plesk) und da habe ich https://pastebin.com/z51gacJx
<le_bot> Title: [2019-05-31 19:03:38] [2019-05-31 19:03:38] Checking the DNS configuration fil - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> lief das setup denn so vorher? was hast du gemacht bevor es nicht mehr lief?
<k1l_> weil wenn der ordner /var/named gar nicht da ist, dann scheint bind gar nicht installiert zu sein?
<k1l_> scheint als wenn man das bei plesk selber als komponente installieren muss.
<nsodsi> das hab ich auch gelesen aber ich komm in plesk ja gar nicht rein um das modul zu aktivieren :D
<k1l_> nimm halt die ip
<nsodsi> der server macht regelmäßig von allein updates und letzte woche irgendwann scheint er plesk onyx aktualisiert zu haben und seitdem hatte ich keinen zugriff. habs dann aber erstmal verdrängt und nun wollt ich auf meinen webmail zugreifen und da hab ichs wieder gemerkt :D
<nsodsi> ip.. da hab ich schonmal plesk zugriff *facepalm* ging eben nicht aber ich mach ja immer alles nochmal wenn ichs auch selbst vorher schon versucht hab :D
<nsodsi> Aufgrund von Fehlern in den Konfigurations-Templates konnten keine neuen Konfigurationsdateien für den Apache Webserver erstellt werden: [Fri May 31 19:33:23.911116 2019] [:crit] [pid 10051:tid 139939961571200] Apache is running a threaded MPM, but your PHP Module is not compiled to be threadsafe. You need to recompile PHP. AH00013: Pre-configuration failed. In Wissensdatenbank suchen
<apollo13> wenn am server plesk ist hast eh schon verloren
<apollo13> sowas installiert man nicht :)
<k1l_> nsodsi: ich setze kein plesk ein. evtl brauchst du da eher die plesk leute als hilfe.
<nsodsi> @apollo13 das hilft mir nun auch leider nciht weiter :D 
<nsodsi> @k1L_ danke dir trotzdem ich bin schon weiter als vorher
<apollo13> nsodsi: naja ssh zugriff hast ja wieder, also plesk deinstllieren und ordentlich einrichten
<nsodsi> @apollo13 das ist so ein startpaket von strato.. ich befürchte das ich mehr kaputt mache wenn ich einfach plesk raus nehme und dann neu aufsetzen muss 
<apollo13> *hust* letzteres wäre allerdings der weg den ich empfehlen würde wenn man sich plesk einfängt :D
<nsodsi> @apollo13 das wäre für mich der aller aller letzte weg da die frau nen blog laufen hat und leider das letzte backup ein wenig her ist obwohl sie: o-ton "ich habe heute mittag noch darüber nachgedacht ein backup zu machen.. hätte ich es mal gemacht"
<apollo13> naja ich würde ja jetzt als erstes ein backup der daten machen bevor noch mehr kaputt wird :D
<nsodsi> in dies dreckige wordpress kommt man ja auch nicht rein.. alles was ich per ftp sichern kann hab ich nebenbei gesichert
<apollo13> naja die datenbank sichern wäre hilfreich, das sollte ja mit den credentials aus der wordpress config machbar sein
<nsodsi> ja stimmt
<nsodsi> datenbank ist auch geklont 
<nsodsi> bzw abbild erstellt :D
<nsodsi> whuhu ich bin wiede ronline xD
<yuma-> ich kann beim booten nicht das festplattenverschlüsselungs passwort eingeben, da die tastatur auf englisch ist. auch eingabe nach dem en layout hat nicht geholfen. im netz finde ich einfach nichts dazu. hat jemand eine idee für mich?
<nils_2> das wurde dir doch schon beantwortet, oder?
<nils_2> du musst halt die tasten suchen, die auf der englischen tastatur das äquivalent für die deutsche tasten sind. also y>z / z>y
<yuma-> nein. nur der tipp mit der englischen belegung. es funktioniert nicht
<nils_2> 17:07        j0k ╡ in dem Du Dir raussuchst wo sich die fürs asswort verwendeten Zeichen auf einer deutschen Tastatur (bei US Layout) verstecken ... https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tastaturbelegung
<le_bot> Title: Tastaturbelegung – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<yuma-> hab ich, y<->z , @ <-> shift+2, -<-> 0(neben ß)
<nils_2> dann machst du noch immer was falsch bzw. das passwort ist noch immer "flasch", ganz einfach
<yuma-> eben und ich weiss nicht was :(
<nils_2> mal ganz ehrlich, woher sollen wir das wissen?
<yuma-> gibt es überhaupt keine möglichkeit vorm/beim booten mittels terminal das layout zu äündern?
<nils_2> schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/
<le_bot> Title: Bootoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nils_2> aber da steht: Zur Bootzeit steht nur die amerikanische Tastaturbelegung zur Verfügung.
<yuma-> das hab ich auch gefunden. 
<nsodsi> bin wieder weg. danke euch nochmal
<Yuma> uff, problem gelöst. das passwort wurde angenommen. es hat sich zurück auf de gestellt. ich weiss nur nicht wie
<Yuma> danke für diese hilfe und jetzt such ich, wie man die passwörter ändern kann :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-25
<dreamon> N'Abend. Was macht man wenn das CPU scaling die Werte falsch hat? Ich kann korrigieren, aber nach reboot ist wieder alles schief
<k1l_> das sollte automagisch laufen, seit jahrzehnten
<stevieh> dreamon: hast du dir das mit dem thermal dingens angeschaut, was ich dir geschickt hab?
<dreamon> stevieh, ja, ich brachte es nicht zum laufen. Er hat mich mit wheel error beworfen..
<dreamon> Wenn ich den scaling_governor auf allen cpus auf powersave stelle, spar ich mir 5Watt.. das wäre nicht schlecht
<dreamon> k1l_, Hier erkennt er es falsch.. mein ich hätte eine CPU mit 4.48GHz
<k1l_> moment. du willst den goverour wechseln?
<k1l_> oder die cpu frequenz werte ändern?
<dreamon> Es stimmen gar keine Werte ich muß min und max setzen mit einer Schleife.. und dann den governor. dann gehts aber scaling macht er auch nicht richtig. hat die falschen werte
<dreamon> Warum auch immer.
<dreamon> Ich hab mir den scaling_driver angeschaut der steht richtig auf INTEL_PSTATE
<k1l_> bist du sicher, dass du da nicht massive altlasten mitschleppst, wo das alles verwurstelt ist?
<k1l_> aber intel pstate ist auch der top of the art governour.
<k1l_> weil der trick ist, dass die cpus kurz ihren kram mit viel schmackes berechnen und dann schnell wieder in die extrem sparsamen schlafmodi gehen.
<dreamon> alle möglich. Aber ich bin dem Ziel sehr nahe. Will die Kiste nur etwas kühler bekommen. Zuerst Grafikprobleme, dann Soundprobleme, jetzt braucht er noch 5Watt zuviel gegenüber dem LiveStick. OK WLAN macht auch noch probleme.. 
<k1l_> powersafe und co sind da eher aus zeiten, als die schlafmodi noch nicht gut waren
<dreamon> Im moment kann ich nur zwischen powersave und performance wählen
<dreamon> All die Tools, tlg und wie sie alle heißen.. brachten nichts. /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq .. wo auch immer er die Falschen Werte her hat.
<dreamon> for x in /sys/devices/system/cpu/*/cpufreq/; do echo 1800000 | sudo tee $x/scaling_max_freq; done
<stevieh> dreamon: die kiste bekommst du kühler, in dem du genau das befolgst, was ich dir beschrieben habe.
<dreamon> Damit hab ich maxwerte gesetzt.
<stevieh> und nicht irgendeinen unsinn, den du da gerade machst
<dreamon> Na dann führe mich durchs dunkel
<stevieh> https://github.com/erpalma/throttled
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - erpalma/throttled: Workaround for Intel throttling issues in Linux. (at github.com)
<stevieh> das baust du 
<dreamon> stevieh, Und dann sudo systemctl stop thermald.service
<dreamon> sudo systemctl disable thermald.service ?
<stevieh> so wie es da steht
<dreamon> was heißt das → You should make sure that thermald is not setting it back down.
<stevieh> und am besten bevor du das machst, schau dir s-tui an und dann nochmal danach
<stevieh> damit du es glaubst.
<stevieh> thermald überschreibt die settings
<dreamon> Um ehrlich zu sein ich blicks überhaupt nicht. also install.sh lief durch. ist das thermald schon gestartet?
<dreamon> Warum stoppe ich und disable den service?
<stevieh> hast du s-tui vorher mal gestarted?
<dreamon> Den hab ich drauf. sorry was seh ich da genau?
<stevieh> was das ding an frequenzen und temperaturen normal und unter stress fährt
<dreamon> Was sieht man da? https://pasteall.org/pic/5bac175602cc46308ffd40e6567fc283
<le_bot> Title: Pasteall.org (at pasteall.org)
<stevieh> dass du stress nicht installiert hast
<dreamon> Ich sehe das ich eine CPU hab mit 1.8GHz und er bei den CORE0-4 4.9GHZ anzeigt
<stevieh> und dass du stress nicht benutzt. So siehst du gar nix
<dreamon> Ok nun ist stress installiert
<k1l_> dreamon: du vermisht da sachen.
<stevieh> so, jetzt machst du mal stress.
<k1l_> die 4,9GHz sind der max. Turbo Takt.
<stevieh> und schaust dir an, ob die CPUs runtergebremst werden 
<dreamon>  hmm.. ich höre das der Lüfter vollgas gibt und 95Grad auf der CPU bekomme
<dreamon> https://pasteall.org/pic/f44965932de9480fa1acfa6819b78566
<le_bot> Title: Pasteall.org (at pasteall.org)
<stevieh> ist der lenovo_fix schon an?
<dreamon> ich hab nur install.sh gestartet ... 
<dreamon> du meinst das lenovo_fix.py?
<stevieh> sudo service lenovo_fix status
<dreamon> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3PbbYB37c8/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> gut, den thermald hattest du schon deaktiviert?
<dreamon> sudo systemctl disable thermald.service und sudo systemctl stop thermald.service → ja
<stevieh> gut, dann sollte das alles ok sein. kannst ja mal den lenovo_fix abschalten und den stress test vergleichen.
<stevieh> das wäre vorher vor allem informativer gewesen.
<dreamon> Wie schalt ich den fix ab?
<dreamon> systemctl stop lenovo_fix.service
<dreamon> systemctl disable lenovo_fix.service ?
<dreamon> k1l_, 4.9GHz bei einer CPU die nur 1.8GHz kann.. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
<k1l_> dreamon: nein
<stevieh> service lenovo_fix stop
<k1l_> 1,8ghz ist das basistakt. 4,9 ist der maximale kurzzeitige turboboost takt. wenn alle 4 kerne turbo boost machen wollen geht schon nur noch 4,3ghz.
<stevieh> ich weiss nicht, ob der fix durchs stoppen entfernt wird, ich denke nicht. Das hättest du vorher mal probieren müssen. Oder den fix disablen, rebooten und dann schauen. 
<stevieh> die lenovos haben das thema, dass sie viel zu früh throttlen. Da geht noch nicht mal der Lüfter an und die Dinger schalten schon 3 Gänge rutner
<dreamon> https://pasteall.org/pic/b2f68cb6a1b64cf39561302198b5383a
<le_bot> Title: Pasteall.org (at pasteall.org)
<dreamon> seh nicht wirklich einen unterschied. Eigentlich sich die lenovos sehr leise und kühl, darum kämpf ich im moment um jedes Watt.
<stevieh> die sind sehr leise und kühl, weil sie ganz lahmarschig sind
<dreamon> k1l_, Ich hab beim kauf nirgends von > 4GHz turbo gelesen.
<stevieh> du brauchst nicht mehr kämpfen, damit sie leise sind, sondern eher, dass sie schnell sind
<dreamon> Im livestick brauch ich im leerlauf 5Watt weniger. das macht schon was aus.
<k1l_> dreamon: https://www.intel.de/content/www/de/de/products/processors/core/i7-processors/i7-10510u.html
<le_bot> Title: Intel® Core™ i7-10510U Prozessor (8 MB Cache, bis zu 4,80 GHz) 196449 (at www.intel.de)
<dreamon> Die Akkus sind innerhalb von ein paar Stunden leer. 
<stevieh> dreamon: evtl. mal mit den powertop tools experimentieren
<dreamon> Ich lass mir unter xfce den aktuellen Takt anzeigen und der ist immer über 4GHz.. da müßte doch der Ventilator voll abgehen.
<dreamon> Das Ding steht immer auf performance
<stevieh> nein, das geht glaub ich heutzutage anders. Das ding schaltet von selbst, das ist nur die obere grenze
<stevieh> da musste nix mehr machen
<stevieh> da zeigt xfce eher was falsches an. mein vitals unter gnome ist da eher realistisch... 
<dreamon> k1l_, Das würde auch erklären das lshw -C cpu was von Kapazität 4900MHz steht
<k1l_> dreamon: eben deswegen wundert mich generell dein bedürfnis da an den takten rumzuschrauben.
<dreamon> k1l_, Weil er heiß ist und 40Watt zieht ohne das ich was mache oder er den Akku lädt und das verwirrt mich
<k1l_> cpus sind nciht mehr die dummen dinger, die nur 3 gänge haben, und der user da am besten manuell schaltet.
<k1l_> aber bei der live version nicht, oder?
<stevieh> jeje. da ist sicher noch der alte ubuntu 12er dampfgenerator an
<dreamon> Die Live Version braucht ca. 5Watt weniger..
<dreamon> Soll ich diesen Fix so laufen lassen? auch wenn ich keinen unterschied gemerkt habe? Ich messe hier schon den ganzen Abend die Leistung.
<k1l_> mein tipp wäre ja ein frisches basissystem zu isntallieren und das home mitzunehmen, bzw ausgewählte teile aus dem home. weil jetzt auf die suche gehen, was du vor 8 jahren mal an der cpu taktung gefummelt hast, ist echt ne schnitzeljagd
<dreamon> Ob das throttle läuft oder nicht .. kein Unterschied nur wenn der govenor bei powersave steht geht er um 5Watt runter
<dreamon> k1l_, Stimmt da hab ich mal gefummelt.. Well da auch die Taktung nicht klappte.. und wie es bei mir so üblich ist, hab ich das damals auch hingekriegt
<stevieh> k1l_: er will echt nicht hören, ich glaube wir lassen ihn mal leiden.
<stevieh> das tun wir uns mit eigenen Geräten nicht an, was müssen wir uns bei fremden Geräten den Kopf zerbrechen.
<dreamon> Ich leide immer, manchmal auch sehr lange.. meist gibts aber ein Happy end.
<stevieh> jo, das machste dir mal selber
<stevieh> nicht mit mir.
<k1l_> dreamon: ja, dann würde ich jetzt mal raten, dass die alten sachen da jetzt reinfuschen. da würde ich mal zuerst gucken ob du die alten sachen nicht wieer auf standard zurück kriegst, wel du ja selber sagst, dass es im live system geht
<dreamon> k1l_, stimmst du mir nicht zu, das wenn er mit >4GHz im turbomode laufen würde ziemlich heiß werden müsste? 
<k1l_> dreamon: du hast eine ganz falsche vorstellung
<k1l_> dreamon: der turbo mode wird kurzzeitig eingesetzt, damit der mit dem rechnen ganz schnell fertig ist und wieder schlafen gehen kann. der turbo mode ist kein dauerzustand. eben weil er sonst überhitzt.
<k1l_> man hat bei den neueren cpus gemerkt, dass die so insgesamt sparsamer sind, wenn die viel schlafen und nur ganz kurz vollgas rechnen, anstatt dauerhaft mittelmässig oder dauerhaft wenig.
<dreamon> Ok, das macht Sinn.
<k1l_> aber das mit dem takten und turbo macht eben die firmware vom cpu selber. da fuscht man am besten nicht selber dran rum. daher auch die frage was dein system da rumfummelt sodass du jetzt entgegenfummeln musst.
<dreamon> Nunja. dem werd ich mal auf die spur gehen und die recoveryconsole booten und mal vergleichen, was da so passiert.
<dreamon> stevieh, k1l_ Danke einstweilen. 
<dreamon> Gute Nacht.
<k1l_> ja guck mal ob du da schon irgendwo selber takte und governour gesetzt hattest.
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-26
<dreamon> k1l_, stevieh Ich habs gefunden! Kiste braucht bei nichts tun im powersave Mode ca.5Watt im performance mode ca.7-8Watt (wenn man nichts tut!)
<stevieh> und, was wars?
<dreamon> Bleibt nun auch fast Kalt. Mich wundert wie das geht. Die Festplatte braucht ja auch Strom, Display..
<stevieh> was ist denn powersave und performance mode?
<stevieh> mein lüfter ist nur dann an, wenn die Möhre was macht, das gehört ja auch so. Vor dem lenovo_fix war er nie an
<dreamon> Der governor.. muß man ja für jeden Kern stellen.
<stevieh> lass das mal mit den governors, die zeiten sind vorbei.
<stevieh> das war noch zu den amerikanischen Sezessionskriegen.
<dreamon> Ja seh ich auch so.. 2Watt kommts nicht drauf an.
<Letothe2nd> stevieh: stimmt, der gouvernator ist in rente.
<Letothe2nd> </SCNR>
<dreamon> Ich hab gesucht wie ich das umstellen kann und bin über jemanden gestolpert der genau das gegenteil von dem will was ich wollte. Er hatte immer ondemand als governor.
<dreamon> Mom ich such mal schnell.. 
<dreamon> systemctl list-units --all --type=service | grep ondemand → da zeigte er mir an das der läuft.
<dreamon> Ein schlichtes "sudo systemctl disable ondemand" und die Kiste braucht nur noch die hälfte an Dampf
<stevieh> du musst dich um das alles nicht mehr kümmern. Mach es aus
<dreamon> Ja und die Frequenz lass ich mir auch nicht mehr anzeigen. Das ist ja dann eh fürn A****
<dreamon> Was dieser Dienst wohl macht? Läuft der bei dir auch ?
<stevieh> den gibt es gar nicht.
<Fussel> das etwas bei 100% abrechen kann hab ich auch noch nicht gewusst :>
<Fussel> re at home
<Fussel> bei mir haben die das corona voll ausgenutztich muss feststellen, seit wir 2meter von einander wech wohnen haben wir noch nie so viel miteinander telefoniert :D
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-27
<emanuel1205> guten abend kann mir jemand helfen wollte hashcat instalieren, instalation hat geklappt nur das hashen fuunktioniert nicht 
<emanuel1205> hab ubuntu 
<drc> Was passiert denn? Und wie startest du das?
<emanuel1205> die fehler meldung kommt You are probably missing the native OpenCL runtime or driver for your platform.
<emanuel1205> mit dem terminal 
<k1l> hast du hashcat aus den ubuntu repos installiert? was für ne maschine ist das genau?
<emanuel1205> nein von hashcat.net
<emanuel1205> hashcat ist in der reops???
<k1l> ja ist es
<emanuel1205> ok 
<k1l> und der vorteil dort ist, dass es eben abhängigkeiten mitinstalliert
<k1l> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hashcat
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- hashcat (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<emanuel1205> dann schau ich mal ob ich es aus der repos hin bekomme
<emanuel1205> danke
<emanuel1205> k1l, last sich nicht finden in der repos 
<emanuel1205> hab voher ein update gemacht 
<nicole_> sagt einmal ich habe bei der Installation gewaehlt der verschluesselten Partitionen das ist aber bei mir nur auf der nvme, nun wuerde ich gerne eine weitere ssd anbinden die dann ebenfalls so verschluesselt sein soll
<drc> emanuel1205, welche ubuntuversion hast du denn da?
<emanuel1205> 16.04 lts
<tomreyn> nicole_: die neue ssd - nutzt du die nur ab und zu oder regelmäßig - soll die immer beim booten schon entsperrt werden?
<nicole_> tomreyn, also ich habe hier sowohl ssd als noch hdd und die sollen aber dann ganz normal mit hochfahren und eingebunden sein
<drc> emanuel1205, ah. das erklärt's. hashcat ist erst seit 18.04 in den quellen.
<emanuel1205> ok 
<nicole_> da sollen z.B. vms drauf 
<emanuel1205> drc, alternative 
<drc> naja, ein 16.04 würde ich eh mal auf 18.04 aktualisieren
<drc> demnächst wird das 18.04 - 20.04 update freigegeben
<emanuel1205> hab ich mir auch gedacht :) 
<emanuel1205> muss ich mal schauen, meinst du es könnten hardware prob. auf tretten 
<drc> unwahrscheinlich, wenn 16.04 ordentlich lauft, sollte auch 18.04 keine probleme machen
<emanuel1205> und was meinst du mit 20.04 
<tomreyn> nicole_: pro verschlüsseltem speicher hast du einen passwortsatz (oder eine schlüsseldatei) die du bereit stellen musst. um jetzt alle auf einmal bereit zu stellen müsstest du über alle platten ein raid spannen. aber das ist eher aufwändig und architektonisch gruselig. alternativ kannst du auch was skripten was nach entschlüsseln des ersten speichers die restlichen über (auf dem entschlüsselten ersten speicher liegenden) schlüsseldate
<tomreyn> ien bereit stellt.
<emanuel1205> wenn schon denn schon 
<drc> emanuel1205, hab auch da noch nichts von größeren problemen gehört. meine 3 updates waren auch problemlos, falls da anekdoten helfen
<emanuel1205> net man das nicht upgrade
<tomreyn> nicole_: ist leider von der umsetzung her nicht ganz trivial, aber lässt sich schon machen - es gibt da sicherlich schon how-tos für.
<emanuel1205> aber vielen leiben dank drc bis bald mal 
<tomreyn> nicole_: hier wird das z.b. beschrieben: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Post-Installation_Steps
<le_bot> Title: Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hier auch (die website kenne ich bisher nicht, aber der artikel scheint ok zu sein): https://www.golinuxcloud.com/mount-luks-encrypted-disk-partition-linux/
<le_bot> Title: How to auto mount LUKS device (encrypted partition) using fstab in Linux (at www.golinuxcloud.com)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-28
<cyclonus> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-29
<Lost_> moin
<nicole_> tomreyn, also ich bin noch nicht so ganz erleuchtet mit dem luks/ssd Kram
<stevieh> luks luks luks
<nicole_> ja, da wollte ich schon hin 
<stevieh> wo ist das problem mit luks?
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-30
<nicole_> wenn ich gerade versuche eine .pem Datei zu generieren mit dem Befehl 'sudo cat example.key  example.crt > example.pem' kommt bei mir 'BASH Zugriff verweigert'
<nicole_> was mache ich denn dort falsch?
<ppq> die weiterleitung > wird mit user-rechten gemacht
<Frickelpit> du rugst cat mit sudo auf und darfst vermutlich nicht schreiben
<ppq> entweder tee benutzen oder in einer shell mit rootrechten ausführen
<Frickelpit> ^
<ppq> (warum auch immer man das sudo dort braucht?)
<Frickelpit> und mit tee meint der ppq nicht das Getränk^^
<nicole_> das ist mir schon klar, ich hab tee zwar noch nie benutzt aber wohin die Reise ging ist mir klar :D
<nicole_> ja deswegen habe ich ein sudo vorangestellt
<ppq> rechte fixen und ohne sudo machen ist glaub ich das beste :)
<nicole_> Supi, das hat geklappt
<nicole_> ich hab einfach nochmal alles neu gemacht 
<nicole_> so jetzt habe ich irgendwie ein Problem mit den Rechten 
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-31
<doev> moin
<doev> ich habe hier ein altes notebook mit ubuntu 16.04 denke ich. Das hängt beim hochfahren bei "Starting Bridge sicket events into upstart!
<doev> ich möchte mir eine Neuinstallation sparen.
<stevieh> dann könntest du z.b. diese Feherlmeldung mal in gugl eingeben. Da gibts einige Hints dafür
<stevieh> ging es denn schon mal?
<doev> ja, früher als NAS in benutzung. Ich vermute, weil die USB-Disk nicht mehr dran hängt.
<doev> geht mir auch eher drum, og ich den Bootvorgang fortsetzen kann.
<stevieh> da steht was von i für ignore tippern... 
<doev> nö
<doev> für alle Fälle lade ich schonmal die server ISO runter.
<stevieh> nie verkehrt. Und vor allem ne frischere :_)
<stevieh> ich weiss auch nicht mehr darüber als ich jetzt ergugln könnte
<stevieh> auf jeden Fall alles anstellen, was dir mehr auf der konsole zeigt
<doev> bin auf die rescue ... und ne frische ISO wird auf dem Ding nicht laufen .... vermute ich.
<stevieh> give it a try. Ist das ding so alt und klein?
<doev> spielt auch keine Rolle. Ich brauche das Ding nur um es im Garten neben die DSLR zustellen und dann per ssh drauf zu kommen.
<doev> ja eeepc 704
<stevieh> evtl. noch 32 bit?
<doev> ja
<stevieh> jo, viel spass :-)
<doev> brauche nur wlan und gphoto
<doev> :) ja danke. Die Vögel gewöhnen sich noch an die Kamera.
<doev> ja, Mount as der fstab raus und es geht.
<doev> Ist ein Ubuntu 14.04
<stevieh> na siehste
<doev> und jetzt der wlan murks auf der commandozeile :(
<doev> kann man bei der server installation direkt das wlan mit einrichten?
<stevieh> wüsste ich nicht
<doev> ok, also eine IP habe ich bekommen, aber ping an die FritzBox bekommt er keine Antwort.
<doev> wenn ich LAN runterfahre gehts. Aber der nameserver antwortet nicht.
<doev> Ah, gut dass ich nicht neu installiert habe. Jetzt geht alles.
